# BLACK MAGIC EQUIPPED



## POPEYE4RMGT

WHERES ALL THE BLACK MAGIC EQUIPPED CARS.. THERES PLENTY OUT THERE LETS SEE THEM..


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## fundimotorsports

See sig..


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 21 2008, 10:58 PM~10472558
> *See sig..
> *


----------



## stevie d

double piston 8 batts my old 1








pics of the new 1 will be up soon all black magic :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS




----------



## SIK_9D1

Before San Berdo and New Paint Job!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

this was at our local christmas parade and thats why theres rope lights on the sides of the door and front of the car lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 22 2008, 12:45 AM~10472851
> *this was at our local christmas parade and thats why theres rope lights on the sides of the door and front of the car lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i love this pic :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 22 2008, 03:53 PM~10478297
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that pic is old car is reitired, coming to a drag strip near you in afew weeks


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Apr 21 2008, 11:38 PM~10472411
> *WHERES ALL THE BLACK MAGIC EQUIPPED CARS.. THERES PLENTY OUT THERE LETS SEE THEM..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OWWWWWWWWW MIIIIIIIIIIII WHOS TRUCK IZ DAT ????????????????????????


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 22 2008, 02:55 AM~10473228
> *i love this pic  :biggrin:
> *



even funnier u can see my girl holding her head cuz she hit the roof lol. luckily it didnt damage the new headliner hahahahaha.


----------



## KandyRegal

SINGLE PUMP BLACK MAGIC PISTON TO THE FRONT...


----------



## 1sikMC

Here is the car before and after the new paint. Black Magic all the way and the car is being redone right now and will hit higher numbers car did 52" lrm legal single pump but looking to hit more . :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop

single pump caprice commin out soon










my boy jessies big body


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:0


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 22 2008, 10:48 PM~10480966
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cutty looks like it's at attention LOL!


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 22 2008, 09:54 PM~10481036
> *
> *



lol i thought that shit was hush hush


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

it was till you posted a quote i cant delete :uh:


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## Unlimited Hustle

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Apr 22 2008, 06:49 PM~10479749
> *single pump caprice commin out soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Single pump Caprice already out :0 :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

big nutts for the big dawgs :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle

:thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: sup rick


----------



## Beanerking1

here are a few pics of some BMH shit! enjoy  :biggrin: 

























































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Unlimited Hustle

same as always... You get the car done Steve ?


----------



## stevie d

yeah holmes shes done just dialing it in


----------



## Beanerking1

wasup BMH fam. :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## stevie d

sup homie 

takin over coast to coast 08 :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

damn its crackin in here
8 Members: POPEYE4RMGT, ROCKSOLID84, HYDRO909, B Town Fernie, 86juicedcutt, THELORD4RMGT, Unlimited Hustle, BIGTONY
wut up everyone


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 22 2008, 10:01 PM~10481833
> *sup homie
> 
> takin over coast to coast 08  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: and you know this :yes: 
we have a little project we are working on time to get to work for this next season


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

THE REAL BRAINS BEHIND BLACK MAGIC







:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Apr 22 2008, 10:08 PM~10481925
> *THE REAL BRAINS BEHIND BLACK  MAGIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


like everybody didn't know that already  :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 22 2008, 10:03 PM~10481154
> *it was till you posted a quote i cant delete :uh:
> *



lol i didnt mention anything about it prior to u putting it up lol


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Apr 22 2008, 10:08 PM~10481925
> *THE REAL BRAINS BEHIND BLACK  MAGIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


haha poor ol jess she looks like she needs a holiday :biggrin:


----------



## triple X level

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 22 2008, 10:23 PM~10482075
> *haha poor ol jess she looks like she needs a holiday  :biggrin:
> *



x2


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Apr 22 2008, 09:11 PM~10481949
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Chipper name tag HA HA HA


----------



## flaked85

i put a little mo ass in goldie this year.


----------



## Beanerking1

:biggrin:


----------



## REDS*NM

props 2 blaack magic im stricly a reds man my self but if i had to get anything other than reds black magic wud be my 1st call stay up guys


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 22 2008, 11:23 PM~10482075
> *haha poor ol jess she looks like she needs a holiday  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 314 FA SHO

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Apr 20 2008, 07:26 AM~10458419
> *What? I couldn't hear you fool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HERE'S ONE THAT'S COMIN!


----------



## sanchostattoos

My Fleetwood still needs tuning...


----------



## NYC68droptop

my regal. still in the works not happy with the inches YET. black magic piston 8 batteries to the nose.


----------



## eastbay_drop

:wave: 



> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Apr 22 2008, 11:35 PM~10481475
> *Single pump Caprice already out  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## matdogg

single pump BLACK MAGIC 

View My Video


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Apr 23 2008, 10:33 PM~10489309
> *single pump BLACK MAGIC
> 
> View My Video
> *


YEAH THAT BIG CAR MOVES HOMIE.BMH #1


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## stevie d

i now understand why its called black magic ,look at rons hand like hes making the bumper hit the floor via some voodoo black magic spell " i command thee to bumper hard " haha


----------



## Pjay

http://s302.photobucket.com/albums/nn93/Pj...-07-07_1806.jpg
8 batterys BM piston


----------



## stevie d

looking good homie


----------



## Pjay




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## MUFASA

NOT MUCH.......BUT HERES MINE...................YOU ALL KNOW WHATS IN IT.............  


http://youtube.com/watch?v=I4uYDB6WbHw


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 24 2008, 11:49 PM~10498985
> *NOT MUCH.......BUT HERES MINE...................YOU ALL KNOW WHATS IN IT.............
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=I4uYDB6WbHw
> *



i still envy that ride chris. anyhow heres the latest pic of my car as its ready for orange cover. and no chris i havent hopped it lol


----------



## 14#monte

IAM GETTIN READY TO ORDER MY PISTON AN BANG MY BUMPER :worship: :worship:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 25 2008, 05:42 PM~10504402
> * and no chris i havent hopped it lol
> 
> 
> *


then U AINT READY!!! :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 25 2008, 11:36 PM~10507127
> *then U AINT READY!!! :0
> *



lol tryin to save the motor. i got it wired on 6 batteries right now and its pretty snappy with no pressure


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 25 2008, 10:54 PM~10507235
> *lol  tryin to save the motor. i got it wired on 6 batteries right now and its pretty snappy with no pressure
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg




----------



## triple X level

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 24 2008, 10:17 AM~10493006
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i now understand why its called black magic ,look at rons hand like hes making the bumper hit the floor via some voodoo black magic spell " i command thee to bumper hard " haha
> *



He does the same voodoo at the clubs with the ladies too "i command you to go down" LOL


----------



## vengence

:biggrin:


----------



## hoodstar




----------



## 81cutty

ttt


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

My Tacoma Rear End came in today!!!!! HELL YEEEAH!! I'll post pics soon.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

BLACK MAGIC...THE BEST N THE BIZ... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@May 7 2008, 03:20 PM~10601470
> *BLACK MAGIC...THE BEST N THE BIZ... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  damn right


----------



## turbospirites

I can't wait untill my pumps are in going to find out what it dew!

im having the black magic symbol done on the endplate on my tattoo :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by turbospirites_@May 8 2008, 06:52 AM~10606199
> *I can't wait untill my pumps are in going to find out what it dew!
> 
> im having the black magic symbol done on the endplate on my tattoo  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that would be tite,,,,should've done the piston pump with no exposed backing plate nuts. :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by turbospirites_@May 8 2008, 06:52 AM~10606199
> *I can't wait untill my pumps are in going to find out what it dew!
> 
> im having the black magic symbol done on the endplate on my tattoo  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I GOT MINE DONE LAST YEAR


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@May 8 2008, 11:06 PM~10613246
> *I GOT MINE DONE LAST YEAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Puta... :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 8 2008, 11:25 PM~10613404
> *Puta... :biggrin:
> *


lol lol lol slut lol when u gonna get urs lol


----------



## stevie d

dam thats dedication :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

aaaaaaaaa


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

aaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## SIK_9D1

Black Magic Can provide you with a Bad Ass Setup at a affordable price.


----------



## SIK_9D1

Hers a new picture!


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

Soon to be Black Magic equiped....have the pumps just gotta install them 

Jrs (Big Boy) 87 LS - Black Widow.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@May 17 2008, 01:21 PM~10677165
> *Soon to be Black Magic equiped....have the pumps just gotta install them
> 
> Jrs (Big Boy) 87 LS - Black Widow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That L/S is clean..... Stick it to the bumper !!!!!!!! Black Magic/ Black widow sound good together.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:thumbsup: looking good BMH


----------



## impalabuilder.com

Build up in my 63...


----------



## flaked85

THE SET-UP IS LOOKIN GOOD STEVE.


----------



## turbospirites

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@May 17 2008, 12:21 PM~10677165
> *Soon to be Black Magic equiped....have the pumps just gotta install them
> 
> Jrs (Big Boy) 87 LS - Black Widow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it's neet to see how the g body's lock up so high in the front.


----------



## flaked85

WHAT'S THE MOST PSI (NITROGEN) HAVE YOU BLACK MAGIC PISTON PUMP OWNERS EVER RAN IN YOU PUMPS.I 'VE CHARGED UP TO 200 PSI.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

150


----------



## tx regulater 254

bleed da tank threw da shraider n 250 psi works good, but i been told to take da slowdown off n get more inches


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@May 20 2008, 05:33 PM~10698175
> *bleed da tank threw da shraider n 250 psi works good, but i been told to take da slowdown off n get more inches
> *


You know I only recomend 200 max. Anything after that is on you???


----------



## hoodstar

i9 have put 300psi in before!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPgy3ZSGq7k 100 psi


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop

im runnin 80 on my single and its workin ok


----------



## Toro

Danny D's 
Baldwin Park

Hectors Custom Interiors
Monrovia, Ca

Time Warp Records
San Jose, CA

Big Daddy's Auto Parts
San Jose, CA

Hoppers Inc
Bakersfield, CA

Henry's Customs
Tracy, CA

Roundhouse Deli
Roseville, CA

Hollywood Kustoms
Chicago, IL

Alpha Auto
Salinas, CA

Now have issue No. 2 in stock at the stores.....










1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
Hollister, CA 95023










Paypal: [email protected]


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Sup ,Toro I still want to get in there.... What about selling mags at the shop ????? I know it's too late for this one , but still interested.


----------



## twister559

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Apr 22 2008, 05:20 PM~10478995
> *OWWWWWWWWW MIIIIIIIIIIII WHOS TRUCK IZ DAT ????????????????????????
> *


it had to be you vic mamon


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by twister559_@May 22 2008, 11:30 AM~10712744
> *it had to be you vic mamon
> *


hahahaha


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by twister559_@May 22 2008, 12:30 PM~10712744
> *it had to be you vic mamon
> *


A CABRON U TOLD ME $90


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 22 2008, 04:09 AM~10710626
> *Sup ,Toro I still want to get in there.... What about selling mags at the shop ????? I know it's too late for this one ,  but still interested.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 DAMN KEY LOCATION :biggrin: :biggrin: #1 HYDRAULIC SHOP AND #1 MAG DAMN ITS LIKE PEANUT BUTTER AND JELLY OR LIKE BEANS AND RICE LOL LOL 

A RON WHEN U GOING TO GO GET "DREADED"


----------



## Pjay




----------



## BackBumper559

ANYONE GONNA BE IN DENVER


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Jun 9 2008, 03:32 PM~10832008
> *ANYONE GONNA BE IN DENVER
> *


im not sure yet theres a local show goin on but i may have to collect some parts from ron in denver so i may just stay in denver lol :biggrin:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

Got Black Magic?









:biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1

:0 4 pistons for 1 car or what? :biggrin: 
that would be crazy in a dancer


----------



## DUVAL

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DUVAL'S HERO, polkcountyg

:uh: GETTING READ FOR MIAMI :0


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jun 10 2008, 12:34 PM~10837926
> *:0 4 pistons for 1 car or what? :biggrin:
> that would be crazy in a dancer
> *


2 are for a double 
and the other 2 are for singles


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 9 2008, 04:46 PM~10832106
> *im not sure yet theres a local show goin on but i may have to collect some parts from ron in denver so i may just stay in denver lol  :biggrin:
> *


NOT SHURE IF RONS GONNA BE IN DENVER I WAS TOLD HE WAS GONNA BE IN JAMACIA


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Jun 10 2008, 06:29 PM~10841271
> *NOT SHURE IF RONS GONNA BE IN DENVER I WAS TOLD HE WAS GONNA BE IN JAMACIA
> *


there in jamaica now i think they should be back 2mora or the day after


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 10 2008, 09:54 PM~10842592
> *there in jamaica now i think they should be back 2mora or the day after
> *


owwwwwwwwww kool


----------



## Supe

:biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by Supe_@Jun 12 2008, 09:51 AM~10854328
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


any more pics of that cadi?


----------



## Supe

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jun 12 2008, 11:49 AM~10854809
> *any more pics of that cadi?
> *


no I sold that to someone in vegas a few years ago, it was a single pump ten batts but im building another one, hopefully be out this summer yet


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Supe_@Jun 12 2008, 10:51 AM~10854328
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


The o.g money makin elco rite there boy.... :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by Supe_@Jun 12 2008, 11:58 AM~10855387
> *no I sold that to someone in vegas a few years ago, it was a single pump ten batts but im building another one, hopefully be out this summer yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool keep us posted big dog :biggrin: 
my cadi is getting a rebirth now. i cut the top off that bitch :biggrin: 
still with 3 pumps in it :0


----------



## Supe

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 20 2008, 11:08 PM~10917791
> *The o.g money makin elco rite there boy.... :biggrin:
> *


TRUE TRUE


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

[/quote]
streetriders k.c. Majestics 4 life dream team on top


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## Beanerking1

nice :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

DREAM TEAM..KING'S OF THIS SHIT..COAST TO COAST


----------



## o g switchman

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 22 2008, 06:54 PM~10478302
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!!!!!!


----------



## daoriginator64

not a hopper but most def black magic equipped! nyc solow car club


----------



## BIGTONY

Still working out some bugs and trying to get it dailed in


----------



## KAKALAK

>


streetriders k.c. Majestics 4 life dream team on top
[/quote]


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

front wheel drive caddi on dubs???


----------



## Beanerking1

damn Ron looking good. i need to take the Cadi up there as soon as i finish the body to re do all my hard lnes too. more for show now :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 24 2008, 12:34 AM~10938276
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front wheel drive caddi on dubs???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


these are fucking clean :thumbsup:


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

Black Magic Hydraulics #1 !!!

My Black Magic Wishbone & Tacoma Rearend


----------



## daoriginator64

black magic equipped bomba! nyc


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

Out 2 Hoppers are BMH equiped


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin




----------



## 1sikMC

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=123bh4w&s=4
BMH all the way single pump black cutty. :biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC

BMH on the left :cheesy:


----------



## 1sikMC

single pump hopper


----------



## 1sikMC

good times at the park after LRM


----------



## 1sikMC

^^^^^


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 1sikMC

another BHM equip putting it down single pump


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Oct 5 2008, 09:26 AM~11782371
> *black magic equipped bomba! nyc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I want to make a hopper bomb....Thats it next year radicaldancer... :cheesy: 

Keep 'em coming............... TTT for our kick-ass products and service :biggrin:


----------



## NYC68droptop

heres my 68 impala black magic equipped SOLOW NYC


----------



## Jimmy C

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Jun 23 2008, 06:50 PM~10935752
> *not a hopper but most def black magic equipped! nyc solow car club
> 
> *


 What street are you on in that pic? That pic makes me home-sick. And I know that car is a real "eye-catcher" in the Bronx, or anywhere else in or around the "Big Apple." "GREAT GOIN' !"


----------



## daoriginator64

> _Originally posted by Jimmy C_@Oct 6 2008, 09:03 AM~11789977
> *What street are you on in that pic?  That pic makes me home-sick.  And I know that car is a real "eye-catcher" in the Bronx, or anywhere else in or around the "Big Apple."  "GREAT GOIN' !"
> *


most def! that street is 175th st. and nelson ave. its def an eye catcher without hydros but when i stop at a light and lay that bitch to the ground people go nutz! paul my prez helped me build this car! hes got the purple 68 impala which he built from nothing! anytime you in the big apple hit meup! send me a pm! you from the bronx???
oh and ever since paul introduced me to black magic hydraulics, i will never rock any other brand hydraulics! super realiable! thanks paul! :biggrin:


----------



## daoriginator64

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1

:biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

View My Video


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Oct 5 2008, 12:23 PM~11782830
> *Out 2 Hoppers are BMH equiped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


In action :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Oct 6 2008, 07:42 PM~11796410
> *In action  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good Shit!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

:0


----------



## kevinb84

scroll down for a real lowlow but here is my daily on the black magic setup. awaiting accumulators for a nice ride.













































heres my other car its not black magic but maybe one day ill switch it out for a better bmh setup


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## Unlimited Hustle

World Class El Paso TX.


----------



## koolaid365

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 21 2008, 10:23 PM~10472725
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


koolaid coils


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by solowpaul_@Oct 6 2008, 07:29 AM~11789555
> *heres my 68 impala black magic equipped  SOLOW NYC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE RIDE & SETUP HOMIE


----------



## NYC68droptop

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Oct 7 2008, 08:42 AM~11800830
> *NICE RIDE & SETUP HOMIE
> *



thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Psych0

mine :biggrin: just waiting on my order to put it at 80''
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7aulRYMJznY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYL3YVEACps&feature=related


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Hell yeah, Show 'em how BMH does it !!!!!Taking it to the dark side.


Just lettin everyone know ,we will have a booth at the Vegas Super Show and doing some killer ass deals for Our customers showin your support...

Everyone have a safe trip coming to Vegas :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

i need some magic in it what can you do for me single pump pm me


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Oct 8 2008, 02:16 AM~11809533
> *i need some magic in it what can do for me single pump    pm me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Let me get throw this week,homie and I'll get ya hooked up.....You aint looking to bad for a single


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

thanks not bad 4 no piston


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Oct 8 2008, 02:19 AM~11809542
> *thanks not bad 4 no piston
> *


Just think...A lil' more ass and a piston????? Could do :0


----------



## BackBumper559

HAHAHA BLACK MAGIC 2DA FULLEST TAKIN OVER THIS MUTHA FUCKER! RON YOU KUNTY LOL DID MY CANDLE COME IN YET! LMK YOU DONT KNO HOW TO CALL A ***** LOL


----------



## west coast ridaz

ttt


----------



## triple X level

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Oct 8 2008, 04:53 PM~11815577
> *HAHAHA BLACK MAGIC 2DA FULLEST TAKIN OVER THIS MUTHA FUCKER! RON YOU KUNTY LOL DID MY CANDLE COME IN YET! LMK YOU DONT KNO HOW TO CALL A ***** LOL
> *



Mine too :biggrin: or just give me his :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty

ttt


----------



## Cadillac Chris




----------



## stevie d




----------



## OUTHOPU

Thats hitting nice there Stevie


----------



## stevie d

thanks homie it took a while to get it all right but its well worth all the effort


----------



## triple X level

Shes hitting good Steve, one day ill film mine...one day


----------



## 64sure




----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 4 2008, 11:54 PM~12064936
> *thanks homie it took a while to get it all right but its well worth all the effort
> *


14 batteries double piston at 84v? If you don't mind me asking. Thats a true hopper none of that floatig around shit there.


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 5 2008, 06:41 PM~12074029
> *14 batteries double piston at 84v? If you don't mind me asking. Thats a true hopper none of that floatig around shit there.
> *


12batts 96v and it comes down as fast as it goes up just the way it should be


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 5 2008, 08:13 PM~12074369
> *12batts 96v and it comes down as fast as it goes up just the way it should be
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 5 2008, 09:13 PM~12074369
> *12batts 96v and it comes down as fast as it goes up just the way it should be
> *


It is a double piston though isn't it? Thats even more impressive that you only have 12, especially if its double and your sharing a bank of batts.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 5 2008, 07:13 PM~12074369
> *12batts 96v and it comes down as fast as it goes up just the way it should be
> *


Lets see some pictures


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Nov 5 2008, 10:03 PM~12075716
> *Lets see some pictures
> *


AHHHHH shit,,,,,,


Hows momma?????


----------



## Unlimited Hustle

Doing good, just relaxing


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Nov 5 2008, 09:03 PM~12075716
> *Lets see some pictures
> *


look up theres a vid :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle

Im talking about the pictures of the trunk *****, Quit Playing


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 5 2008, 10:41 PM~12076349
> *look up theres a vid  :biggrin:
> *


Fuck that video is super imposed.... Pics or it didn't happen :0


----------



## stevie d

haha il grab some 2mora nikkah


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 5 2008, 09:43 PM~12076386
> *Fuck that video is super imposed.... Pics or it didn't happen :0
> *


haha kwit hayten nikkah :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 5 2008, 09:43 PM~12076391
> *haha il grab some 2mora nikkah
> *


WTK don't you have a flash on the camra ***** or are the Batteries dead on the camra *****


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Nov 5 2008, 09:45 PM~12076408
> *WTK don't you have a flash on the camra ***** or are the Batteries dead on the camra *****
> *


im lazy and its cold outside haha


----------



## Unlimited Hustle

***** you stay outside till 3 am working on the GP, come on ***** go out side and shut the Haters down


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 5 2008, 09:46 PM~12076433
> *im lazy and its cold outside haha
> *



*dont trip holmes,..Lead wont show up in the flash

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## Unlimited Hustle

NAAAA ***** :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Nov 5 2008, 09:50 PM~12076500
> *dont trip holmes,..Lead wont show up in the flash
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thats well hidden :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Nov 5 2008, 09:51 PM~12076524
> *NAAAA ***** :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: * gotta fuck with the englishman a bit :biggrin: *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Nov 5 2008, 09:54 PM~12076573
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  gotta fuck with the englishman a bit :biggrin:
> *


sall good holmes :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Nov 5 2008, 09:54 PM~12076573
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  gotta fuck with the englishman a bit :biggrin:
> *


Then tell the ***** it's tea time


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Nov 5 2008, 09:55 PM~12076591
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *



:biggrin: * chekachoo  *


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Nov 5 2008, 09:48 PM~12076468
> ****** you stay outside till 3 am working on the GP, come on ***** go out side and shut the Haters down
> *


here ya go homie


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

BLACK MAGIC AINT SCERD OF NOOOOOOOOOOO NIKA......NIKA :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Nov 5 2008, 10:55 PM~12076591
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


***** you got internet at home??? I tought you only had it at the shop and here....  :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUG5yy2DFDA
Here's a T.V. Commercial with my dancer :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 5 2008, 10:58 PM~12076638
> *here ya go homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


O>G pistone' holmes


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Nov 5 2008, 09:57 PM~12076620
> *Then tell the ***** it's tea time
> *



* better than that, I'll give em some english/piker talk


"elloooo gubnah, we dooont wanya tuh hab yer foon wifou us :biggrin: "*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 5 2008, 09:59 PM~12076648
> ****** you got internet at home??? I tought you only had it at the shop and here....   :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: IM AT MARTY'S


----------



## stevie d

hahaha fukers :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 5 2008, 09:58 PM~12076638
> *here ya go homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whats this a Baker's Dozen?? ***** thats 14 batteries


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 5 2008, 09:58 PM~12076638
> *here ya go homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*damn! 14 batteries and 5k pounds of battery rack hold down!


hahaha jus playin homie,.. :biggrin: *


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Nov 5 2008, 10:59 PM~12076650
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUG5yy2DFDA
> Here's a T.V. Commercial with my dancer  :thumbsup:
> *


Oh shit,,, Jerry's gone commercail on us...trader


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Nov 5 2008, 11:02 PM~12076691
> *Whats this a Baker's Dozen??  ***** thats 14 batteries
> *


The other 2 are laoded...shhhhhshshs


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Nov 5 2008, 10:02 PM~12076691
> *Whats this a Baker's Dozen??  ***** thats 14 batteries
> *


im only using 12 tho hahaha


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 5 2008, 10:04 PM~12076733
> *The other 2 are laoded...shhhhhshshs
> *


yeah nikkah they full of lead and water :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 5 2008, 10:03 PM~12076711
> *Oh shit,,, Jerry's gone commercail on us...TRAITOR
> *


----------



## Unlimited Hustle

Damn ***** what happened , The Battery hold down got some love with some color but the trunk jamb is doing Bad Holmes, Don't trip Steve I'm gonna send you my Painter Before Odessa


----------



## stevie d

haha i been thinking that myself lately i may freshen it up before odessa ,you coming down with the caprice i wanna see the new paint holmes


----------



## Unlimited Hustle

Don't know if them haters are ready for my new look out there


----------



## stevie d

nikkah bring that shit out you gotta uphold your title


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

how many cars ae coming from vegas


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Nov 5 2008, 11:03 PM~12076706
> *damn! 14 batteries and 5k pounds of battery rack hold down!
> hahaha jus playin homie,.. :biggrin:
> *


Herers sssssssssssssssome funny ssssssssshit
Goof likes boys


gangsssssster goof
got the walker and all :biggrin: Aint sssscared no nigggasss


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 6 2008, 12:33 PM~12080842
> *Herers sssssssssssssssome funny ssssssssshit
> Goof likes boys
> gangsssssster goof
> got the walker and all :biggrin:  Aint sssscared no nigggasss
> *



*



hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahaha

kickin gangssssssssta ssssshit*


----------



## stevie d

hahah thats a classic :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Nov 6 2008, 03:25 PM~12081813
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4q_TJvpRhc
> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahaha
> 
> kickin gangssssssssta ssssshit*
> [/b]


----------



## caprice75classic

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Nov 5 2008, 10:59 PM~12076650
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUG5yy2DFDA
> Here's a T.V. Commercial with my dancer  :thumbsup:
> *


what up jerry! that shit looks crazy. i was waiting to see that commercial. :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

YEA, IT WAS PRETTY COOL THANKS


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 6 2008, 12:33 PM~12080842
> *Herers sssssssssssssssome funny ssssssssshit
> Goof likes boys
> gangsssssster goof
> got the walker and all :biggrin:  Aint sssscared no nigggasss
> *


 :roflmao: oh ssssssssssssssshit


----------



## triple X level

Something new for the guys/girls of the interweb

Black Magic facebook page


----------



## 81cutty

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnTtgbn7Ae4&feature=related


----------



## 81cutty

black magic 2 ssssssstep :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty

bmh equiped what it do :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## caprice75classic

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 8 2008, 02:12 AM~12097210
> *bmh equiped what it do  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fucking classic! :roflmao:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 8 2008, 02:12 AM~12097210
> *bmh equiped what it do  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Don't hatessss Mondo. we put all cars on the bumper :0


----------



## 64sure




----------



## 64sure

va holdn it down with black magic


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 10 2008, 09:52 PM~12120017
> *Don't hatessss Mondo. we put all cars on the bumper :0
> *


no hatesssss here :biggrin: hope mine is on the bumper ssssssssssoon :0


----------



## beanerman

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by beanerman_@Nov 11 2008, 10:10 PM~12131503
> *:biggrin:
> *


q-vo :wave:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by 64sure_@Nov 10 2008, 11:12 PM~12120341
> *va holdn it down with black magic
> *


Do 100x better then the old hydros...I see your on back bumper :cheesy:


----------



## beanerman

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## bigboylarry




----------



## bigboylarry




----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Nov 12 2008, 06:22 PM~12139709
> *
> *


LOOKING GOOD BIG LARRY


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Nov 12 2008, 07:22 PM~12139709
> *
> *


how big are the rear cylinders look like 14s :biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Nov 13 2008, 12:47 PM~12146564
> *how big are the rear cylinders look like 14s  :biggrin:
> *


16s gonna try some 18s here pretty soon


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Nov 13 2008, 04:33 PM~12148207
> *16s gonna try some 18s here pretty soon
> *


doin work..looks good.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Nov 13 2008, 03:33 PM~12148207
> *16s gonna try some 18s here pretty soon
> *



does she lay?i know stuff starts getting a little hairly after 14s


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Nov 12 2008, 07:22 PM~12139709
> *
> *



nitrogen?double? how is she hitting so hard


----------



## 81gutlass

hey bmh could you give me some price info on a frame for my 81 cutlass pm me please


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Nov 13 2008, 05:10 PM~12149011
> *nitrogen?double? how is she hitting so hard
> *


thats with no air or nitro just fully charged (new heads  )new motors surprised the shit out of me too, gas hopped it two days earlyer and the passengerlower arm bolt broke the one that bolts to the frame towards the front and fucked it all up,so that was my chance to slaped the new heads and motors on while my homie fixed the a-arm problem 
:thumbsup:


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Nov 13 2008, 04:00 PM~12148432
> *doin work..looks good.
> *


thx


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Nov 13 2008, 05:10 PM~12149011
> *nitrogen?double? how is she hitting so hard
> *


its a double made a huge difference switching from #9s to special  #11s


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Nov 12 2008, 08:46 PM~12140584
> *LOOKING GOOD BIG LARRY
> *


thx you were right them 11s hit hard :thumbsup:


----------



## fantasma loco




----------



## SixFourClownin

Alright, I keep hearing about how good the quality and prices are of Black Magic products. Im in the market for a 2 pump kit for my new project.

How much can I get a 2 pump chrome kit, with deep cups all the way around and 2-8's and 2-10's. Shipped to Louisville, KY. 40218 Business address.


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by fantasma loco_@Nov 13 2008, 11:04 PM~12153084
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :


----------



## Beanerking1

:biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin_@Nov 14 2008, 06:07 AM~12154179
> *Alright, I keep hearing about how good the quality and prices are of Black Magic products. Im in the market for a 2 pump kit for my new project.
> 
> How much can I get a 2 pump chrome kit, with deep cups all the way around and 2-8's and 2-10's. Shipped to Louisville, KY. 40218 Business address.
> *


check out the super hot deal topic on here you aint gunna get a better deal than that 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=440358


----------



## beanerman

:biggrin:


----------



## racerboy

ron..

waiting for pics on the build....


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 8 2008, 01:12 AM~12097210
> *bmh equiped what it do  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eastbay_drop

a show a couple weeks ago

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOeJfZjywMk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1mZtWcZDhI


----------



## eastbay_drop

all 3 runnin black magic  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OxP0uRbYEA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JknBJQ5NmzE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7YM23XkSLQ


----------



## Guest

single pump, 8 batts. street cylinders. #6 hoses stock rear end suspension, first time out, 68" didnt take 20 years to get it in the 60's if ya get me  
* RJ Customs holding it down * :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Good videos....Was that Jen on the switch????
If so the first lady to hitin the 80's...... :0


----------



## eastbay_drop

yup, she was smashin the bumper!  



> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 11 2008, 02:25 AM~12397361
> *Good videos....Was that Jen on the switch????
> If so the first lady to hitin the 80's...... :0
> *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Dec 10 2008, 01:34 AM~12387102
> *all 3 runnin black magic
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OxP0uRbYEA
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JknBJQ5NmzE
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7YM23XkSLQ
> *


things that make ya go hummmmmmmmmm :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Dec 11 2008, 10:26 PM~12406127
> *things that make ya go hummmmmmmmmm :biggrin:
> *


Must just be good luck.... Because all the parts are the same????? RITE :biggrin: 


Sup JR and Tim....Cold up nort yet????? :cheesy:


----------



## flaked85

WUZ UP RON.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Dec 12 2008, 12:38 AM~12407991
> *WUZ UP RON.
> *


Sup Big homie...Hows that pump treatin ya....You still king


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 12 2008, 01:50 AM~12408137
> *Sup Big homie...Hows that pump treatin ya....You still king
> *


AND YOU KNOW THIS MAN.FOOLS AROUND HERE STOP HOPPIN THEIR RIDES BECAUSE THEY GOT SERVED.IGAVE ALL OF THEM YOUR SHOP NUMBER BUT THEY KEEP BUYING OTHER SHIT,FUCKIN DUMMY'S.THE DARKSIDE FO LIFE HOMIE. :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Dec 12 2008, 09:29 AM~12411289
> *AND YOU KNOW THIS MAN.FOOLS AROUND HERE STOP HOPPIN THEIR RIDES BECAUSE THEY GOT SERVED.IGAVE ALL OF THEM YOUR SHOP NUMBER BUT THEY KEEP BUYING OTHER SHIT,FUCKIN DUMMY'S.THE DARKSIDE FO LIFE HOMIE. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

*BLACK MAGIC #1 *


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Dec 12 2008, 12:20 PM~12411795
> *:thumbsup:    :thumbsup:
> *


Jerry heres the pump pic...


----------



## TYTE9D

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 12 2008, 09:49 PM~12417908
> *Jerry heres the pump pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE.


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 12 2008, 10:49 PM~12417908
> *Jerry heres the pump pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH THESE GO FOR EACH?


----------



## eastbay_drop

yup, its cold and raining! :angry: how is it out there, i keep thinkin of goin out that way!

heres some videos from a toy drive up in frisco yesterday
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_HZzodEwd_k
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEIHCEyP7VE




> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 12 2008, 01:04 AM~12407528
> *Must just be good luck.... Because all the parts are the same????? RITE :biggrin:
> Sup JR and Tim....Cold up nort yet????? :cheesy:
> *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## DJ TWYST

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Dec 14 2008, 04:49 PM~12428517
> *yup, its cold and raining!  :angry: how is it out there, i keep thinkin of goin out that way!
> 
> heres some videos from a toy drive up in frisco yesterday
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_HZzodEwd_k
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEIHCEyP7VE
> *



Notice how most guys throw their backs and necks out trying to make the car back bumper. She's just chillin and the only time she moved was when the car shitfed!! PRICELESS!!!


----------



## triple X level

Whats Up Black magic family!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty

:0 chippers are people too


----------



## madmax64

> _Originally posted by DJ TWYST_@Dec 14 2008, 05:30 PM~12428769
> *Notice how most guys throw their backs and necks out trying to make the car back bumper. She's just chillin and the only time she moved was when the car shitfed!! PRICELESS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60+Dec 14 2008, 05:49 PM~12428517-->
> 
> 
> 
> yup, its cold and raining!  :angry: how is it out there, i keep thinkin of goin out that way!
> 
> heres some videos from a toy drive up in frisco yesterday
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_HZzodEwd_k
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEIHCEyP7VE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-41chev_@Dec 14 2008, 06:14 PM~12428660
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Was that just bumper JR...whoo who....I think i even heard it in the back ground...Cars are swinging real nice.

JR your single got up when you let it fall. Have you guys put it on a stick...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Dec 14 2008, 06:14 PM~12428660
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



now just time to chrome out the suspension lol


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 12 2008, 11:49 PM~12417908
> *Jerry heres the pump pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Dec 14 2008, 09:01 PM~12429942
> *Whats Up Black magic family!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Sup cheese wizzzzzzzzzzzzzzz....Any snow yet??????If it rains tomorrow,it might snow here :0


----------



## triple X level

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 14 2008, 09:54 PM~12431884
> *Sup cheese wizzzzzzzzzzzzzzz....Any snow yet??????If it rains tomorrow,it might snow here :0
> *



We just got hit with the snow this weekend cold as shit up here now. 
it feels like its -10 C or 14 F.


----------



## eastbay_drop

yup yup, got a lucky hit in there and finally hit bumper! lol i tried some shallow cups to see if it would help and i dont like how theres no play so im gonna put the deep cups back in and just practice on the switch. last weekend it was on the stick locked up at 35 and hit 54 but didnt hit bumper 



> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 15 2008, 12:20 AM~12431563
> *Was that just bumper JR...whoo who....I think i even heard it in the back ground...Cars are swinging real nice.
> 
> JR your single got up when you let it fall. Have you guys put it on a stick...
> *


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Dec 15 2008, 12:26 PM~12434612
> *yup yup, got a lucky hit in there and finally hit bumper! lol i tried some shallow cups to see if it would help and i dont like how theres no play so im gonna put the deep cups back in and just practice on the switch. last weekend it was on the stick locked up at 35 and hit 54 but didnt hit bumper
> *


Much props to you guys, looked sweet out there.....Oh and girls, too.... :cheesy:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

i dont have a picture but black magic put it down at majestics picnic new years :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

V53_p_mlZWI&eurl=


----------



## triple X level

Send pictures of your black magic equipped ride to [email protected]

to get them posted on the BMH site. :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Jan 4 2009, 08:37 AM~12600483
> *Send pictures of your black magic equipped ride to  [email protected]
> 
> to get them posted on the BMH site.  :biggrin:
> *


whats happening bacon?


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*double piston pump assembly with real ADEL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## triple X level

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 4 2009, 10:02 AM~12601095
> *whats happening bacon?
> *



snow and more snow is all I have to report!
how are things down south of the border?


----------



## eastbay_drop

video of jenn at koolaid 1-2-09


----------



## triple X level

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jan 4 2009, 11:42 PM~12608830
> *video of jenn at koolaid 1-2-09
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hd_mzl1BxDg
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## Teamblowme602

FRANKS HYDRAULICS /TEAM BLOW ME 2 BLACK MAGIC PISTONS.


----------



## Paul K

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 15 2008, 02:04 PM~12429979
> *
> :0  chippers are people too
> *


fuk..... i love this car :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Paul K_@Jan 5 2009, 02:01 PM~12611763
> *fuk..... i love this car  :thumbsup:
> *


Pauls a Kunt :0


----------



## All Out Customs

Our customer's MC on three, BMH Equipped.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Hers another car we are finishing up on... 4 pumps ,3 Big greens polished and chrome. Just finished the hardlines tonite.








Even made some cool little cover to run the hardline into the wire connector









I ported the slo down for a pressure gauge to try a different look... Also thes are a mini version of the water faucet we make...A custom 1 off install


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 6 2009, 11:31 PM~12629569
> *Hers another car we are finishing up on... 4 pumps ,3 Big greens polished and chrome. Just finished the hardlines tonite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even made some cool little cover to run the hardline into the wire connector
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ported the slo down for a pressure gauge to try a different look... Also thes are a mini version of the water faucet we make...A custom 1 off install
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 





... btw how much for the dust, shipped? :biggrin: *


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 6 2009, 11:31 PM~12629569
> *Hers another car we are finishing up on... 4 pumps ,3 Big greens polished and chrome. Just finished the hardlines tonite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even made some cool little cover to run the hardline into the wire connector
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ported the slo down for a pressure gauge to try a different look... Also thes are a mini version of the water faucet we make...A custom 1 off install
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it aint gunna work you forgot to put motors on the front pumps :biggrin: is that in the rag you had on the rack last week


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 7 2009, 01:31 AM~12629569
> *Hers another car we are finishing up on... 4 pumps ,3 Big greens polished and chrome. Just finished the hardlines tonite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even made some cool little cover to run the hardline into the wire connector
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ported the slo down for a pressure gauge to try a different look... Also thes are a mini version of the water faucet we make...A custom 1 off install
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 6 2009, 10:31 PM~12629569
> *Hers another car we are finishing up on... 4 pumps ,3 Big greens polished and chrome. Just finished the hardlines tonite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even made some cool little cover to run the hardline into the wire connector
> *


How Good are those Batt Connectors.. Ive been seeing them alot on cars now. Im use to the Copper ones..


----------



## pinche chico

i still have my beer eeyyyyy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 7 2009, 01:03 PM~12632813
> * :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ... btw how much for the dust, shipped? :biggrin:
> *


Heres a cleaner pic...Almost finished. :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Jan 7 2009, 10:12 PM~12638461
> *i still have my beer eeyyyyy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Me too......








Nothing like a tall can.... :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 14 2008, 10:43 PM~12431787
> *
> *


 :biggrin: sup fool u ready for our mazda? lol jk :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jan 7 2009, 10:35 PM~12638757
> *:biggrin: sup fool u ready for our mazda? lol jk  :biggrin:
> *


Fo sure nicca...what has been up Ben..


----------



## ryderz

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 7 2009, 09:36 PM~12638771
> *Fo sure nicca...what has been up Ben..
> *


dont be shy lol nada dogg just the rent! how was ur new years?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jan 7 2009, 10:37 PM~12638795
> *dont be shy lol nada dogg just the rent! how was ur new years?
> *


So,so....My car didn't work with me at the Majestics picnic...And i'm still tying to get over this cold...other then that, busy as fuck...the usual


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 7 2009, 08:49 PM~12638932
> *So,so....My car didn't  work with me at the Majestics picnic...And i'm still tying to get over this cold...other then that, busy as fuck...the usual
> *


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 7 2009, 10:52 PM~12638962
> *
> *


Sup Big T my verticly challenged freind....


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 7 2009, 08:57 PM~12639013
> *Sup Big T my verticly challenged freind....
> *


HEY they your pumps DICK :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 7 2009, 09:25 PM~12638635
> *Me too......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like a tall can.... :biggrin:
> *



*OH SNAP!!!! never seen the Tecate tall can,.. buut u know I dont drink beer, so that aint saying much,... but i may have to go try one of them :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 7 2009, 10:09 PM~12639140
> *HEY they your pumps DICK :biggrin:
> *



*what up big Tony!!!  


hey bro,.. u should come out this way so I can show you what BLACK MAGIC PISTONS really are capable of in a new Towncar :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 7 2009, 11:09 PM~12639140
> *HEY they your pumps DICK :biggrin:
> *


I meant you focker...not the car :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 7 2009, 11:23 PM~12639295
> *what up big Tony!!!
> hey bro,.. u should come out this way so I can show you what BLACK MAGIC PISTONS really are capable of in a new Towncar :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Vids or it did not happen.... :0


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 7 2009, 10:25 PM~12639312
> *Vids or it did not happen.... :0
> *



*65 lb check valve springs or it wont happen :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 7 2009, 10:25 PM~12639312
> *Vids or it did not happen.... :0
> *



*oh, and dont trip holmes,.. Im coming to help ya shut the park down on the 25th   BMH :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## triple X level

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 7 2009, 09:28 PM~12639354
> *oh, and dont trip holmes,.. Im coming to help ya shut the park down on the 25th     BMH :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



whats on the 25th?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 7 2009, 10:28 PM~12639354
> *oh, and dont trip holmes,.. Im coming to help ya shut the park down on the 25th     BMH :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


whats going on the 25th? we want to play too :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 7 2009, 09:24 PM~12639303
> *I meant you focker...not the car :biggrin:
> *


  LOL


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 7 2009, 09:23 PM~12639295
> *what up big Tony!!!
> hey bro,.. u should come out this way so I can show you what BLACK MAGIC PISTONS really are capable of in a new Towncar :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle

Nothing like a Tall can and My SnapOn Pick :angry:


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 7 2009, 11:28 PM~12639354
> *oh, and dont trip holmes,.. Im coming to help ya shut the park down on the 25th     BMH :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HEY HEY! WE WANNA PLAY TOO! A LIL PRE SHOW B4 MARCH 1ST :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Soultrain

whats up Ron ive been using Hi-low for years but im thinking about using your voodoo 4 pump kit can you post a pic and give me a price all chrome,with parker check valves and slowdowns


----------



## All Out Customs

:biggrin: BMH to da top Holy shit I just felt a big ass earthquake


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Soultrain_@Jan 8 2009, 08:44 PM~12647612
> *whats up Ron ive been using Hi-low for years but im thinking about using your voodoo 4 pump kit can you post a pic and give me a price all chrome,with parker check valves and slowdowns
> *



* Parker check valves.. :nono: :nono: :nono: , go with the Stucci, higher flow valve









I'll let Ron quote that :biggrin: *


----------



## Soultrain

thats whats up how much is that


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 7 2009, 09:23 PM~12638591
> *Heres a cleaner pic...Almost finished. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!! HEY HOMIE I NEED THREE OF THESE TANK PLUGS AND A 4 SWITCH PANEL!!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

That's a real nice set up. Very clean.


----------



## triple X level

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 7 2009, 09:28 PM~12639354
> *oh, and dont trip holmes,.. Im coming to help ya shut the park down on the 25th     BMH :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



25th ???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602

franks hydraulics in la black magic equipped.


----------



## maniak2005

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY 94

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jan 9 2009, 12:33 AM~12649795
> *franks hydraulics in la black magic equipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS CLEAN HOMES


----------



## stevie d

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Zw89Va2vYVg
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=sRKGaaT468E
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=UgLUhb2GgeA
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=jKjxukdGb9w

all bm equipped 
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=tfVfDlwerA4
with an 8 year old on the switch :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jan 9 2009, 09:38 AM~12652095
> *http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Zw89Va2vYVg
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=sRKGaaT468E
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=UgLUhb2GgeA
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=jKjxukdGb9w
> 
> all bm equipped
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=tfVfDlwerA4
> with an 8 year old on the switch  :biggrin:
> *


looking good Stevie :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 8 2009, 09:53 PM~12647709
> * Parker check valves.. :nono:  :nono:  :nono: , go with the Stucci, higher flow valve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let Ron quote that :biggrin:
> *


i like the look of that


----------



## Soultrain

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 8 2009, 08:53 PM~12647709
> * Parker check valves.. :nono:  :nono:  :nono: , go with the Stucci, higher flow valve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let Ron quote that :biggrin:
> *


WHATS THE PRICE ON THIS SET UP


----------



## Soultrain

TTT


----------



## FoxCustom

Can I see a picture of a 3/4" street pump with an aluminum block in black?????
Thanks.


----------



## FoxCustom

Anyone?????????


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

THE KING'S OF THE STREET'S USE ONLY THE BEST..BLACK MAGIC HYDRUALICS..
IF YOU WANT YOUR SHIT ON THE BUMPER..THEN GET THAT B.M .H IN YOUR TRUNK


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 24 2009, 04:44 PM~12803827
> *THE KING'S OF THE STREET'S USE ONLY THE BEST..BLACK MAGIC HYDRUALICS..
> IF YOU WANT YOUR SHIT ON THE BUMPER..THEN GET THAT B.M .H IN YOUR TRUNK
> *


she said queen of the street :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 24 2009, 03:44 PM~12803827
> *THE KING'S OF THE STREET'S USE ONLY THE BEST..BLACK MAGIC HYDRUALICS..
> IF YOU WANT YOUR SHIT ON THE BUMPER..THEN GET THAT B.M .H IN YOUR TRUNK
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY

Anybody have a chrome bmh gen one tank kit they want to sell????


----------



## ONESICKLS




----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 25 2009, 07:04 PM~12812596
> *Anybody have a chrome bmh gen one tank kit they want to sell????
> *


??????????????????


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 25 2009, 07:04 PM~12812596
> *Anybody have a chrome bmh gen one tank kit they want to sell????
> *


????????????????????????


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Heres a pic of a set-up we did in 1 day, It has 3/4 blocks front and rear


----------



## capwagonwithwires

the caprice setup looks good. i sent you a pm with a few questions i had also.


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 25 2009, 07:04 PM~12812596
> *Anybody have a chrome bmh gen one tank kit they want to sell????
> *


Finding one of these feal just like this LOL


----------



## low_g

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 24 2008, 07:00 AM~10491485
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


one or two pumps?


----------



## redline




----------



## festersbaddream

NEW CAR TO THE CLUB!!!!!!


















:biggrin: AND YES ITS Black Magic Equipped!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## true rider

Nice set up.. :guns:


----------



## Beanerking1

looks good can't waight to see it work!


----------



## festersbaddream

you know it will!!!! its part of us!!:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jan 29 2009, 09:16 PM~12853845
> *looks good can't waight to see it work!
> *


----------



## AZLincolnFan

> *you know it will!!!! biggrin.gif *


DAMN SETUP LOOKS CLEAN TOO, AINT NO PIECE OF JUNK!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## festersbaddream

you know it has to be a clean hopper not a throw away piece of shit, inside and out!!!!!  


> _Originally posted by AZLincolnFan_@Jan 29 2009, 10:06 PM~12854442
> *DAMN SETUP LOOKS CLEAN TOO, AINT NO PIECE OF JUNK!!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*looks like a chipper to me :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




jp*


----------



## festersbaddream

well you should start lookin at real hoppers not what you have in tucson :biggrin: :0 
oh shit sorry!? :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 29 2009, 10:11 PM~12854517
> *looks like a chipper to me :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 25 2009, 07:04 PM~12812596
> *Anybody have a chrome bmh gen one tank kit they want to sell????
> *


Im looking for one of these black magic piston tank kits in chrome i know somebody has to have one they want to part with


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by festersbaddream_@Jan 29 2009, 09:14 PM~12854558
> *well you should start lookin at real hoppers not what you have in tucson :biggrin:  :0
> oh shit sorry!? :biggrin:
> *



*when you guys get one up there, let me know, so I can come chop it up  :biggrin: 
maybe you can borrow one from Vegas
:biggrin: :biggrin: 













btw I was bustin yer nuts *


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 29 2009, 09:48 PM~12855009
> *Im looking for one of these black magic piston tank kits in chrome i know somebody has to have one they want to part with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i think oj may have 1 i know he said he had a few gen 1s


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> _Originally posted by redline_@Jan 28 2009, 09:33 PM~12843769
> *
> *


NICE HOMIE! ANY PICS OF THE SETUP?


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jan 29 2009, 09:59 PM~12855891
> *i think oj may have 1 i know he said he had a few gen 1s
> *


His is raw and he was saposed ot get back to me about it months ago i think he got busy and forgot about me i think Ron even mentioned it to him too LOL


----------



## Hannibal Lector

i still use my gen1 piston its still solid as fuck.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 29 2009, 10:48 PM~12855009
> *Im looking for one of these black magic piston tank kits in chrome i know somebody has to have one they want to part with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Give me tank length and I'll make you one Tony...mite take 2 or 3 weeks to get it???lmk


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jan 30 2009, 12:59 AM~12856335
> *i still use my gen1 piston its still solid as fuck.
> *


Sup champ////// Heard you did good at the hop on Sunday???LMK what s up :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jan 30 2009, 12:59 AM~12856335
> *i still use my gen1 piston its still solid as fuck.
> *


Pics or it didn't happen :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS+Jan 29 2009, 10:11 PM~12854517-->
> 
> 
> 
> *looks like a chipper to me :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> jp*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-festersbaddream_@Jan 29 2009, 10:14 PM~12854558
> *well you should start lookin at real hoppers not what you have in tucson :biggrin:  :0
> oh shit sorry!? :biggrin:
> *


I think there might be a hop off in Az.....................SSSSSSSSSSSssssssssssssssssssssssssssoooon :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

oh manit happened. buti to;d you brah our inches here is chippin there. i'll pm it to you when i figure out how todo it.


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 29 2009, 11:11 PM~12856373
> *Give me tank length and I'll make you one Tony...mite take 2 or 3 weeks to get it???lmk
> *


Whats the ticket  :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by festersbaddream+Jan 29 2009, 09:01 PM~12854365-->
> 
> 
> 
> you know it will!!!! its part of us!!:biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-festersbaddream_@Jan 29 2009, 09:11 PM~12854514
> *you know it has to be a clean hopper not a throw away piece of shit, inside and out!!!!!
> *


who has a throw away hopper???? 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: i have no dought that it will work. looking good guys.  :biggrin:


----------



## true rider

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 29 2009, 10:55 PM~12855097
> *when you guys get one up there, let me know, so I can come chop it up   :biggrin:
> maybe you can borrow one from Vegas
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> btw I was bustin yer nuts
> *


You can try to chop it up. but dont get your hopes up..waz crackin jason.. :biggrin:


----------



## true rider

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 30 2009, 01:14 AM~12856388
> *:0
> I think there might be a hop off in Az.....................SSSSSSSSSSSssssssssssssssssssssssssssoooon :biggrin:
> *


Dam homes thats what happens we post some pics huh I thought this was post your BHM set up page :scrutinize:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 30 2009, 12:14 AM~12856388
> *:0
> I think there might be a hop off in Az.....................SSSSSSSSSSSssssssssssssssssssssssssssoooon :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Jan 30 2009, 09:38 AM~12857862
> *You can try to chop it up. but dont get your hopes up..waz crackin jason.. :biggrin:
> *



*c'mooooon man,... if it wasnt for people needing gas, on the way to Vegas there would even be a Kingman!!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

hahahaha, what up foo  *


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Jan 30 2009, 09:38 AM~12857862
> *You can chop it up. but dont forget to take me to Olive Garden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Unlimited Hustle, DavyFromSC

Whats Up Davy !!!


----------



## true rider

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 30 2009, 11:21 AM~12858142
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I didn't write that :dunno: Dont even like olive garden.ha ha


----------



## true rider

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 30 2009, 11:03 AM~12858012
> *c'mooooon man,... if it wasnt for people needing gas, on the way to Vegas there would even be a Kingman!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> hahahaha, what up foo
> *


I ended up here.. Cops dont mess with us here :biggrin: 





Gas is cheap here :biggrin:


----------



## true rider

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 30 2009, 01:14 AM~12856388
> *:0
> I think there might be a hop off in Az.....................SSSSSSSSSSSssssssssssssssssssssssssssoooon :biggrin:
> *


I'm always down..my car is almost done..B M H piston. :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Jan 30 2009, 12:29 PM~12859142
> *I didn't write that :dunno: Dont even like olive garden.ha ha
> *



*youuu meeeemmmmber  :biggrin: *


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Jan 30 2009, 12:40 PM~12859202
> *I'm always down..my car is almost done..B M H piston. :biggrin:
> *





*here ya go :biggrin: *

directions to the hop


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## true rider

is that your shop? or is it a show. thats a long way to hop. My car is almost done not done yet...soon though..what do you got to hop or do you got to barrow a car..


----------



## true rider

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 30 2009, 02:38 PM~12859646
> *youuu meeeemmmmber   :biggrin:
> *


Oh ya you had that cute little dress on.. the spandex one :yessad:


----------



## true rider

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 30 2009, 02:43 PM~12859694
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Dont you ever work. :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Jan 30 2009, 03:08 PM~12860320
> *is that your shop? or is it a show. thats a long way to hop. My car is almost done not done yet...soon though..what do you got to hop or do you got to barrow a car..
> *



*nah< I dont have to borrow shiiiit  *


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Jan 30 2009, 03:12 PM~12860346
> *Oh ya you had that cute little dress on.. the spandex one :yessad:
> *



*are u talking about ur cheerleader outfit?..lol.. I dont think my Pansa will fit in it..lol..JK :biggrin: *


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Jan 30 2009, 03:14 PM~12860362
> *Dont you ever work. :biggrin:
> *



*the benefits of having a fancy phone I can go online with :biggrin: *


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by redline_@Jan 28 2009, 09:33 PM~12843769
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy

TTT B.M.H!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Thanks Herny for coming up this weekend, I'll let ya now in the being of the week about those batteries...Forgot to ask, why didn't fester come up?????


----------



## 4_PLAY!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXSi-gUUytw

TTT 4 BMH SINGLE PUMP


----------



## 4_PLAY!

MY NEW SINGLE PUMP


----------



## Unlimited Hustle

Looks good Jerry !!


----------



## stevie d

looks clean jerry


----------



## triple X level

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Jan 31 2009, 10:45 PM~12871962
> *MY NEW SINGLE PUMP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats a clean ride jerry


----------



## chato83

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Feb 1 2009, 01:45 AM~12871962
> *MY NEW SINGLE PUMP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn shrinked belly extended a-arms high lock up :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

:thumbsup: THANKS GUYS


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Jan 31 2009, 11:45 PM~12871962
> *MY NEW SINGLE PUMP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Feb 1 2009, 12:45 AM~12871962
> *MY NEW SINGLE PUMP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Connected???that new...Car looks good homie...even the blvd chrome cleaned up


----------



## caprice75classic

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Feb 1 2009, 12:45 AM~12871962
> *MY NEW SINGLE PUMP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good Jerry! :thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Feb 1 2009, 01:45 AM~12871962
> *MY NEW SINGLE PUMP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT MOFO IS CLEAN HOMIE.CAN I HAVE IT.


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Feb 1 2009, 07:45 PM~12877444
> *THAT MOFO IS CLEAN HOMIE.CAN I HAVE IT.
> *


SURE WHY NOT :biggrin:


----------



## WORLD CLASS

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Jan 31 2009, 11:45 PM~12871962
> *MY NEW SINGLE PUMP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Paul K

:biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Feb 1 2009, 11:02 PM~12877702
> *SURE WHY NOT  :biggrin:
> *



THANX HOMIE,I'LL SEND YOU MY ADDRESS :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY!




----------



## true rider

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 31 2009, 10:47 PM~12870977
> *Thanks Herny for coming up this weekend, I'll let ya now in the being of the week about those batteries...Forgot to ask, why didn't fester come up?????
> *


He was guarding the fort haha


----------



## true rider

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Feb 1 2009, 12:45 AM~12871962
> *MY NEW SINGLE PUMP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOW THATS A BAD ASS RIDE.....WHUT IT DO JERRY..


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Jan 31 2009, 11:45 PM~12871962
> *MY NEW SINGLE PUMP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by Paul K_@Feb 2 2009, 12:05 AM~12879480
> *:biggrin:
> *


hey ya cunt heres a emblem for your impala :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 3 2009, 09:54 AM~12892499
> *hey ya cunt heres a emblem for your impala  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## luxurydroptop

ttt for quality. I visit BMH every year when I go to vegas.


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 3 2009, 09:54 AM~12892499
> *hey ya cunt heres a emblem for your impala  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahaha thats some funny shit paul u kauuunnnntttt


----------



## 81cutty

ttt


----------



## Paul K

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by Paul K_@Feb 4 2009, 12:32 PM~12904609
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *



:roflmao: :wave:


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 4_PLAY!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Feb 1 2009, 12:45 AM~12871962
> *MY NEW SINGLE PUMP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i like the striping done on the body...nice and clean...


----------



## (ROLLIN)

X2 real nice and Im diggin teh color


----------



## 4_PLAY!

THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Feb 6 2009, 06:18 PM~12929412
> *THANKS  :thumbsup:
> *


ya its tasteful and classy...you didnt try to go over the top with outrageous shit...to make it look like u were tryin to do too much...u know like the guys you see with 8 fuckin chains around their necks and probably fake lol


----------



## GATO NEGRO




----------



## FoxCustom

TTT


----------



## boogie21man




----------



## CHENTEX3

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Jan 31 2009, 11:45 PM~12871962
> *MY NEW SINGLE PUMP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Feb 25 2009, 04:39 PM~13111495
> *:biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHATS UP MY BROTHER POST A PIC. OF YOUR RIDE ITS BMH EQUIPPED


----------



## CHENTEX3

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Feb 25 2009, 06:16 PM~13111857
> *WHATS UP MY BROTHER  POST A PIC. OF YOUR RIDE ITS BMH EQUIPPED
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Feb 25 2009, 05:48 PM~13112166
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Feb 25 2009, 06:16 PM~13111857
> *WHATS UP MY BROTHER  POST A PIC. OF YOUR RIDE ITS BMH EQUIPPED
> *


 :scrutinize: HOW MANY BROTHERS U GOT???..:dunno: .THOUGHT RON WAS UR BROTHER........... :0


----------



## HND_Loco

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Feb 1 2009, 04:45 PM~12871962
> *MY NEW SINGLE PUMP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OYE $20TON ESE CARRITO ESTA MUI LINDO! HAHAHA LOOKS GOOD FOOL I FORGOT HOW WIDE YOUR STREET IS!

HND..........


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by boogie21man_@Feb 25 2009, 03:15 PM~13110215
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## low_g

> _Originally posted by boogie21man_@Feb 25 2009, 05:15 PM~13110215
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty

paul the cunt i found a pic of your rims on yo 4 :biggrin: 









:roflmao:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 27 2009, 01:33 PM~13129928
> *paul the cunt i found a pic of your rims on yo 4  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


dems clean how much shipped :biggrin:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Jan 31 2009, 10:45 PM~12871962
> *MY NEW SINGLE PUMP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bring it to PHX and street hop it Jerry....Ron said so :biggrin:


----------



## chato83

i forgot i had a single reg pump cutty black magic 3/4 port shitty ass vid but this was the very first hop on 84 volts didnt have car long enough to put piston  and this was when i didnt have timing on the switch went through like 8 motors :biggrin: hopefully have a new single piston this time and 96 to the nose :0


----------



## sgtwolfhound

Hey OJ here is the set up in my 64. Thanks for your help with everything brother.
mario


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

> _Originally posted by sgtwolfhound_@Mar 16 2009, 06:57 PM~13299043
> *Hey OJ here is the set up in my 64. Thanks for your help with everything brother.
> mario
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin' good Mario!! You coming up for The Cinco de Mayo show this year?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by sgtwolfhound_@Mar 16 2009, 07:57 PM~13299043
> *Hey OJ here is the set up in my 64. Thanks for your help with everything brother.
> mario
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice ride...just curious as to why u put doughnuts ontop of the sheetmetal of the trunk...i only ask becuz when the cylinders pitch in movement when u go up or down the cylinders can hit the sides of those doughnuts and start wearing down the wall of the cylinders and can bind the cylinder up...


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 16 2009, 07:27 PM~13299439
> *nice ride...just curious as to why u put doughnuts ontop of the sheetmetal of the trunk...i only ask becuz when the cylinders pitch in movement when u go up or down the cylinders can hit the sides of those doughnuts and start wearing down the wall of the cylinders and can bind the cylinder up...
> *


X2 I was kinda wondering why also.


----------



## LENETOWNTX




----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by sgtwolfhound_@Mar 16 2009, 06:57 PM~13299043
> *Hey OJ here is the set up in my 64. Thanks for your help with everything brother.
> mario
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN HOMIE......THAT BITCH IS CLEAN AS F--K THE CAR IS CLEAN AS A BITCH TOO.........HAPPY TO HELP YOU OUT BIG HOMIE........ :biggrin: HIT ME IF YOU NEED ANYTHING ELSE!!!!!


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 16 2009, 07:27 PM~13299439
> *nice ride...just curious as to why u put doughnuts ontop of the sheetmetal of the trunk...i only ask becuz when the cylinders pitch in movement when u go up or down the cylinders can hit the sides of those doughnuts and start wearing down the wall of the cylinders and can bind the cylinder up...
> *


they look like there just sat there so im guessing its to cover the holes up and make it look cleaner


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

yeah nice set up and looks clean. it goes well with those slow downs too. hopefully when my set up comes in, my 3 pump setup will as nice as that, well not my set up, its for a member i'll be installing for. looks good homie.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

sup oj i heard you guys are still hella busy.


----------



## sgtwolfhound

> _Originally posted by IMPALA JOHN_@Mar 16 2009, 10:17 PM~13299310
> *Lookin' good Mario!! You coming up for The Cinco de Mayo show this year?
> *


thanks brother. I'm planning on it, hopefully nothing will pop up to prevent me from going down.


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by sgtwolfhound_@Mar 16 2009, 05:57 PM~13299043
> *Hey OJ here is the set up in my 64. Thanks for your help with everything brother.
> mario
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:wave:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

WOULD BE NICE TO HAVE A BMH SETUP


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Mar 16 2009, 08:32 PM~13300140
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LENETOWNTX




----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Mar 18 2009, 10:17 PM~13320548
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*looks nice on that 3 wheel*


----------



## LENETOWNTX

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Mar 18 2009, 10:16 PM~13321266
> *looks nice on that 3 wheel
> *



thanks need to order another pump


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Apr 21 2008, 10:38 PM~10472411
> *WHERES ALL THE BLACK MAGIC EQUIPPED CARS.. THERES PLENTY OUT THERE LETS SEE THEM..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FOR SALE $7,500PM ME FOR INFO


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by sgtwolfhound_@Mar 16 2009, 08:57 PM~13299043
> *Hey OJ here is the set up in my 64. Thanks for your help with everything brother.
> mario
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




BEAUTIFUL HOMIE.


----------



## cheleo




----------



## flaked85

BMH POWER BABY!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Mar 19 2009, 08:35 AM~13324634
> *BMH POWER BABY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin:


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Mar 19 2009, 10:35 AM~13324634
> *BMH POWER BABY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Apr 22 2008, 08:56 PM~10481759
> *here are a few pics of some BMH shit! enjoy   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> [/b][/quote]
> 
> 
> hahaha looks like the guy on the right was about to grad a handful of ass :cheesy:*


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Mar 19 2009, 10:35 AM~13324634
> *BMH POWER BABY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MY RIDE IS A DAILY BY THE WAY :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Mar 18 2009, 10:17 PM~13320548
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Mar 19 2009, 07:35 AM~13324634
> *BMH POWER BABY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Mar 18 2009, 09:23 PM~13321386
> *FOR SALE $7,500PM ME FOR INFO
> *


~BUMP~ FOR THE BLACK MAGIC FAM


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Mar 20 2009, 07:10 PM~13340657
> *~BUMP~ FOR THE BLACK MAGIC FAM
> *


your sellin the JUICE.. :0


----------



## sharky_510

what up ron? do u have pics. of the sedan deville u thet??


----------



## LENETOWNTX

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln_@Mar 19 2009, 02:31 PM~13327331
> *looks good
> *



Thanks homie


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Mar 19 2009, 10:55 AM~13325916
> *:0
> *


dont be jealous chipper :biggrin: :biggrin: 






















j/p big homie


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Mar 20 2009, 08:43 PM~13341469
> *what up ron? do u have pics. of the sedan deville u thet??
> *


what pics???not sure what u mean


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## eastbay_drop

best product out there! :thumbsup: so good it ripped my castle nut and jammer nut right off the balljoint! the worst part i was gas hoppin when it happend! :biggrin: bent the rim, popped the tire, and ripped the break line lol








:thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin:


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Mar 23 2009, 09:51 PM~13367177
> *best product out there!  :thumbsup:  so good it ripped my castle nut and jammer nut right off the balljoint! the worst part i was gas hoppin when it happend!  :biggrin: bent the rim, popped the tire, and ripped the break line lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


chains!


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Mar 23 2009, 06:51 PM~13367177
> *best product out there!  :thumbsup:  so good it ripped my castle nut and jammer nut right off the balljoint! the worst part i was gas hoppin when it happend!  :biggrin: bent the rim, popped the tire, and ripped the break line lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


haha sweet thats how you should do it if your gunna break it do it in style :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

more shit gettin ready to tear up the streets and shows near you
























single pump 10 batteries 

















4 pump 3/4 voodoo kit ,all chrome in a 91 brougham
























fully chrome undies/moulded set-up to smash the bumper. 
I'll post more progress pics as we go...

Full chrome undies on a 95 Big body..


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

A pic of some chrome getting ready for a new home

























I got a fully reinforced with powerballs chromed out housing back plate/drums for a 75 glass house....Cheap *950 shipped*..Anyone interested LMK


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wow thats a solid deal.


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 3 2009, 02:13 AM~13472941
> *A pic of some chrome getting ready for a new home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a fully reinforced with powerballs chromed out housing back plate/drums for a 75 glass house....Cheap 950 shipped..Anyone interested LMK
> *


Which ones mine?? :cheesy:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter

whats up ron do u have lower control arm re endforce and crome 4 my cutty


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Apr 3 2009, 03:23 PM~13476899
> *whats up ron  do u have lower control arm re endforce and crome  4 my cutty
> *


I have adjustables, I think we got a few pairs in stock. But reinforced ????? do you mean like a stock lower capped

I just got some done on this caddy,I post pics later to clearify if thats what you meant :biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 3 2009, 07:15 PM~13478897
> *I have adjustables, I think we got a few pairs in stock. But reinforced ????? do you mean like a stock lower capped
> 
> I just got some done on this caddy,I post pics later to clearify if thats what you meant :biggrin:
> *


ron got the lower arms for the regal today , i think there the same ones that are on it , the ones on the lincoln are 19 long do you think these will work on it


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 3 2009, 01:09 AM~13472928
> *more shit gettin ready to tear up the streets and shows near you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*pics dont do this car justice! I love this car,... tried to offer Ron 2 pitbull puppies and a rusty .22 for it..lol.  *


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter

my bad ron the lower a arms with brackets 4 chains


----------



## DIPN714

what 's up


----------



## 4_PLAY!

BLACK MAGIC IN DA HOUSE


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Apr 4 2009, 10:17 PM~13486157
> *BLACK MAGIC IN DA HOUSE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam homie thay some clean ass rides loving the gp


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 4 2009, 09:53 PM~13486379
> *dam homie thay some clean ass rides loving the gp
> *


THANKS HOMIE JUST FINISHED IT


----------



## 4_PLAY!

HERE'S SOME MORE HOMIE ENJOY


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Apr 4 2009, 10:17 PM~13486157
> *BLACK MAGIC IN DA HOUSE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Apr 4 2009, 10:17 PM~13486157
> *BLACK MAGIC IN DA HOUSE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: nice


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Apr 5 2009, 12:17 AM~13486157
> *BLACK MAGIC IN DA HOUSE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*looking good homie, nice ass cars* :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Apr 4 2009, 10:17 PM~13486157
> *BLACK MAGIC IN DA HOUSE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice cars!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Apr 4 2009, 10:17 PM~13486157
> *BLACK MAGIC IN DA HOUSE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats some nice shit homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## triple X level

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Apr 4 2009, 09:17 PM~13486157
> *BLACK MAGIC IN DA HOUSE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looking good Jerry,


----------



## 4_PLAY!

THANKS GUYS


----------



## specialk11232

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Apr 5 2009, 12:21 AM~13486566
> *HERE'S SOME MORE HOMIE ENJOY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Apr 5 2009, 12:17 AM~13486157
> *BLACK MAGIC IN DA HOUSE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE JERRY.A DRIVEWAY FULL OF BADASS RIDES REPPIN THE DARKSIDE.


----------



## CHENTEX3

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Apr 4 2009, 10:17 PM~13486157
> *BLACK MAGIC IN DA HOUSE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :420: :yes:


----------



## CHENTEX3

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Apr 4 2009, 11:21 PM~13486566
> *HERE'S SOME MORE HOMIE ENJOY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

a house cocked n ready to take guys out of the game. if i seen that, i would just stroll on by. you could say... i got a single, double and a radical, choose which one you wanna get sevrved by.


----------



## CHENTEX3

:0


----------



## Hannibal Lector

and it drives!


----------



## 4_PLAY!

:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Damn Jerry be holding it down in Ventura. Had a bast Jerry ,kickin it with the "FISH"...Mister whity....Sucks I had to come back to work, well heres the finished product of that caddy, It got done today...8 days to complete...minus the week-end and monday oh coares.
















here is the stock lowers plated off,and chromed
































Little street 4 pump


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

heres the set-up, had to change it in the middle, but it came out cool

















Had to throw this in too...Perm's big ass...Fuckin up my computer while I was gone









You owe me lunch NIKKKA :biggrin:_*check out that bling*_!!!!!!!


----------



## stevie d

dam that caddy came out clean homie :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 8 2009, 10:57 PM~13524268
> *dam that caddy came out clean homie  :biggrin:
> *


You know this, doing a nother one rite now, I'll post it up, but only after we take the wheels off(true spokes)LOL, we are gettin started on it tomorrow morning and should be done on fridaynite.


----------



## seriobuilt

to the top for bmh is the best


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 8 2009, 11:10 PM~13524882
> *You know this, doing a nother one rite now, I'll post it up, but only after we take the wheels off(true spokes)LOL, we are gettin started on it tomorrow morning and should be done on fridaynite.
> *


get the pics up homie :biggrin:


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

*back to the top *


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin:


----------



## NYC68droptop

here my Black Magic setup in the trunk of my 68 vert. Ron made me some distibution blocks for my accumulators. just finished it but need to shine up the pumps.


----------



## copone cad

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Apr 12 2009, 05:15 PM~13555333
> *here my Black Magic setup in the trunk of my 68 vert. Ron made me some distibution blocks for my accumulators. just finished it but need to shine up the pumps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's a clean set-up.


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

*Here yall go homies a hop we had vs HILOW truck, they talking shit that bmh aint shit, but we showed them the power of the dark side, cant be fuck with,they got serve,lol, stevie d on the switch, shit i almost had the truck land on my ass lol*  :biggrin: 



*This is the truck they pulled out on us, 12batts, radical lock up, 3pumps, they got serve with a 8 batt,street lol thats how we do it, bmh #1*


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

*shit the link dont work try this one lol*
http://s281.photobucket.com/albums/kk203/w...t=easter004.flv


----------



## 4_PLAY!

:nono: TRY AGAIN I WANT TO SEE SOME ACTION :biggrin:


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Apr 12 2009, 11:14 PM~13557708
> *:nono: TRY AGAIN I WANT TO SEE SOME ACTION  :biggrin:
> *


*shit the photobucket aint working right.. ill just let stevie d post them up lol*


----------



## stevie d

http://s281.photobucket.com/albums/kk203/w..._lowlow/easter/
try that link


----------



## 4_PLAY!

HELL YA GET DOWN :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Apr 12 2009, 11:51 PM~13558018
> *HELL YA GET DOWN  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*its going down again this weekend,coming up.. they want a rematch lol, * :biggrin:


----------



## seriobuilt

thanks to popeye frm goodtimes for the photo
BMH equipped single pump truck 
not even at the rollpan yet


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by seriobuilt_@Apr 13 2009, 02:12 AM~13558792
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks to popeye frm goodtimes for the photo
> BMH equipped single pump truck
> not even at the rollpan yet
> *


 :thumbsup: * seen that truck in odessas last yrs show, she swangs really nice*


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by seriobuilt_@Apr 13 2009, 12:12 AM~13558792
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks to popeye frm goodtimes for the photo
> BMH equipped single pump truck
> not even at the rollpan yet
> *


i bet it works better with the new sticker on the roll pan ,do ya need ya motors cleaned  :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 12 2009, 11:29 PM~13557839
> *http://s281.photobucket.com/albums/kk203/w..._lowlow/easter/
> try that link
> *


TTT it was fun watching yall break off the Hi-Low Radical truck with the street single BMH truck :0 :biggrin:


----------



## seriobuilt

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 13 2009, 10:49 AM~13561144
> *i bet it works better with the new sticker on the roll pan ,do ya need ya motors cleaned    :biggrin:
> *



hahahah lol funny stevie im gonna have to tell shaun to keep you away of the motor cleaning


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 10 2009, 10:39 AM~13538326
> *get the pics up homie  :biggrin:
> *


Fuck, we did it so fast I forgot to get pics...sorry homes, Got some gay ass donk shit we finishing up rite now...26's on a SS impala :cheesy:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by seriobuilt+Apr 13 2009, 01:12 AM~13558792-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks to popeye frm goodtimes for the photo
> BMH equipped single pump truck
> not even at the rollpan yet
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dam I look pimp in the *PIMP* hat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by el [email protected] 13 2009, 07:31 AM~13559489
> *:thumbsup:  seen that truck in odessas last yrs show, she swangs really nice
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 85'' at Odessa, and took second to Hi-Lows Radical 62 @ 87'' , Had fun out there it was a real good show...Plus the ride home was better :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-stevie d_@Apr 13 2009, 11:49 AM~13561144
> *i bet it works better with the new sticker on the roll pan ,do ya need ya motors cleaned    :biggrin:
> *


NAw Nikka


----------



## BackBumper559

THE TRUCK AINT FOR SALE DECIDED TO KEEP IT AND SHOW THESE CHUMPS HERE IN THE 559 WHAT BLACK MAGIC HAS TO BRING! RON WHEN U HAVE TYME BROTHER GIVE ME A RING! HERE TO STAY!

LIL VIC!


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Apr 15 2009, 10:34 AM~13582434
> *THE TRUCK AINT FOR SALE DECIDED TO KEEP IT AND SHOW THESE CHUMPS HERE IN THE 559 WHAT BLACK MAGIC HAS TO BRING! RON WHEN U HAVE TYME BROTHER GIVE ME A RING! HERE TO STAY!
> 
> LIL VIC!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d

bmh keeping it at the top


----------



## northbay

> BLACK MAGIC IN DA HOUSE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote :biggrin: :0


----------



## ryderz

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Apr 4 2009, 10:17 PM~13486157
> *BLACK MAGIC IN DA HOUSE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN JERRY LOOKIN GOOD ! IS THAT THE SAME GP FROM A FEW YEARS BACK?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 8 2009, 01:07 AM~13515006
> *heres the set-up, had to change it in the middle, but it came out cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to throw this in too...Perm's big ass...Fuckin up my computer while I was gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You owe me lunch NIKKKA :biggrin:check out that bling!!!!!!!
> *


naaaaaw nigka.. it was'nt me.. :nono: :nosad: :loco:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Apr 15 2009, 09:21 PM~13589432
> *naaaaaw nigka.. it was'nt me..  :nono:  :nosad:  :loco:
> *


Aint noone eles could body double for you....Oh nevermind I know what you meant...Don't worry your boss don't surf this topic :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Apr 15 2009, 10:49 AM~13584057
> *DAMN JERRY LOOKIN GOOD ! IS THAT THE SAME GP FROM A FEW YEARS BACK?
> *


NAW THE OLD GP IS NOW IN A.Z. THIS IS ONE OF MY BUDDIES


----------



## northbay

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Apr 16 2009, 11:20 AM~13594754
> *NAW THE OLD GP IS NOW IN A.Z. THIS IS ONE OF MY BUDDIES
> *


 :0


----------



## ryderz

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Apr 16 2009, 11:20 AM~13594754
> *NAW THE OLD GP IS NOW IN A.Z. THIS IS ONE OF MY BUDDIES
> *


clean homie! :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Apr 16 2009, 10:39 AM~13594889
> *clean homie! :biggrin:
> *


THANKS


----------



## BackBumper559

TTT BLACK MAGIC HERE TO STAY! RON ANY LUCK ON THEM CANDLES LMK BRO I WANNA GO PUT IN WORK NEXT WEEKEND LOL


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Apr 17 2009, 07:43 PM~13610079
> *TTT BLACK MAGIC HERE TO STAY! RON ANY LUCK ON THEM CANDLES LMK BRO I WANNA GO PUT IN WORK NEXT WEEKEND LOL
> *


It is here done??? LMK whats crackin


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 17 2009, 06:45 PM~13610096
> *It is here done??? LMK whats crackin
> *


PM'ED U :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Heres some Black magic equipped on an SS IMPALA :biggrin: 

































Heres it painted and powder coated

































Just got done test driving it at a 100... Shit is crazy... :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

haha crazy mofo


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 18 2009, 12:49 AM~13612069
> *haha crazy mofo
> *


Sup bro :wave:


----------



## stevie d

sup homie hows things :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 18 2009, 12:57 AM~13612136
> *sup homie hows things  :biggrin:
> *


Just trying to get shit ready for tulsa, hows things out your way

(Jermaine says what up) were at the shop right now.


----------



## stevie d

shits going good same as you trying to get shit done the more i do the more i get to do im not complaning as money is money :biggrin: sup jermaine


----------



## Guest

you get da stalkers car done


----------



## BackBumper559

TTT FOR DA PIESAS LOL


----------



## TD Hydros

WENT THROUGH THE PICS AND NIOTICED THAT DAMN NEAR EVERY CAR THAT WAS DOING BIG INCHES HAD A BELLY SPLIT ...


----------



## TD Hydros

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Apr 5 2009, 01:17 AM~13486157
> *BLACK MAGIC IN DA HOUSE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOW THAT'S ONE BAD ASS PIC


----------



## Hannibal Lector

TTT


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Stunta_@Apr 18 2009, 12:35 PM~13615579
> *you get da stalkers car done
> *


haha shes done :biggrin: looks sweet il get some pics up soon


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

*had that hop again againts team hilow, we bust some ass again, lol, thats how we doos it the dark side did it again, will post up videos of the hop later when loaded, lol, * :biggrin:


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

*hope this work now lol* :angry: 

*BMH*


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 19 2009, 03:07 AM~13619771
> *haha shes done  :biggrin: looks sweet il get some pics up soon
> *


seen it yesterday looks like he fucked it up already, newb... :cheesy:


----------



## Guest

looks like the Chamuco truck, is consisisistent


----------



## .TODD

not to downtalk bmh i have some of their product and ron one of the best guys to deal with but its obvious that that white truck wasnt built right that rear was all over the place and the lock up was too high the chains served no purpose and that dude on the switch needs some work.thats what i think determined that win not the pump. but what can you do the man who built the better car wins they should of been ready i guess.are you sure that that white truck was shop built :uh:


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 20 2009, 09:12 AM~13628645
> *not to downtalk bmh i have some of their product and ron one of the best guys to deal with but its obvious that that white truck wasnt built right that rear was all over the place and the lock up was too high the chains served no purpose and that dude on the switch needs some work.thats what i think determined that win not the pump. but what can you do the man who built the better car wins they should of been ready i guess.are you sure that that white truck was shop built :uh:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 20 2009, 07:12 AM~13628645
> *not to downtalk bmh i have some of their product and ron one of the best guys to deal with but its obvious that that white truck wasnt built right that rear was all over the place and the lock up was too high the chains served no purpose and that dude on the switch needs some work.thats what i think determined that win not the pump. but what can you do the man who built the better car wins they should of been ready i guess.are you sure that that white truck was shop built :uh:
> *


i totaly agree but they did keep tellin us there truck was ready ,we even called them up saturday and they said again we are ready ,and on the day i also told the homie i wont pull the truck off until you get yours working but he was like na fuk it im burning my shit you can burn yours lol so we broke em off again i did give em every opportunity to make it another day ,we did the same the nweekend before aswell ,now i dont wanna talk shit but that truck worked before when it had bm in the back and now it doesnt hmmmm :biggrin: 

here it is the previous week


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 20 2009, 10:31 AM~13630260
> *i totaly agree but they did keep tellin us there truck was ready ,we even called them up saturday and they said again we are ready ,and on the day i also told the homie i wont pull the truck off until you get yours working but he was like na fuk it im burning my shit you can burn yours lol so we broke em off again i did give em every opportunity to make it another day ,we did the same the nweekend before aswell ,now i dont wanna talk shit but that truck worked before when it had bm in the back and now it doesnt hmmmm  :biggrin:
> 
> here it is the previous week
> 
> 
> *


 the real question is what that nucca dooin sportin a PINK SHAW out in public?


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 20 2009, 07:10 PM~13634391
> *the real question is what that nucca dooin sportin a PINK SHAW out in public?
> *


*that was me it was chilly out side, shit it keep my ass warm lol, that was my cape* :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 20 2009, 07:10 PM~13634391
> *the real question is what that nucca dooin sportin a PINK SHAW out in public?
> *


I WAS LIKE WHAT THE HELL, WITH THE MULTI COLORED HAT......GANGSTA :biggrin:


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Apr 20 2009, 08:28 PM~13635196
> *I WAS LIKE WHAT THE HELL, WITH THE MULTI COLORED HAT......GANGSTA :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

:biggrin: haha thats how we doos it in west texas ,you know what they say the only things to come out of texas are steers or queers and i dont see no horns :biggrin: :biggrin: 























j/p homie :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 20 2009, 11:31 AM~13630260
> *i totaly agree but they did keep tellin us there truck was ready ,we even called them up saturday and they said again we are ready ,and on the day i also told the homie i wont pull the truck off until you get yours working but he was like na fuk it im burning my shit you can burn yours lol so we broke em off again i did give em every opportunity to make it another day ,we did the same the nweekend before aswell ,now i dont wanna talk shit but that truck worked before when it had bm in the back and now it doesnt hmmmm  :biggrin:
> 
> here it is the previous week
> 
> 
> *


he has too much coil up front in the white truck...ass is locked up too high for what it is...sounds like the pumpheads back spinning so he needs to get a better check valve on the front...and learn to hit the switch....


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 20 2009, 08:03 PM~13636552
> *he has too much coil up front in the white truck...ass is locked up too high for what it is...sounds like the pumpheads back spinning so he needs to get a better check valve on the front...and learn to hit the switch....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tx regulater 254

that white truck has coils that are too stiff in the front i'd go no bigger than 3 ton, mauck3s always give them lil trucks sum big inches


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 20 2009, 10:03 PM~13636552
> *he has too much coil up front in the white truck...ass is locked up too high for what it is...sounds like the pumpheads back spinning so he needs to get a better check valve on the front...and learn to hit the switch....
> *


the only reason the truck didnt get up is because it was running a chrome motor for the front pump, thats what i heard, Ron should add that as an excuse to his shirts :0 :biggrin: bahahaha


----------



## thatboi9

> _Originally posted by Stunta_@Apr 21 2009, 07:53 AM~13640496
> *the only reason the truck didnt get up is because it was running a chrome motor for the front pump, thats what i heard, Ron should add that as an excuse to his shirts  :0  :biggrin:  bahahaha
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by thatboi9_@Apr 21 2009, 09:57 AM~13640876
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*x2 were did you go foo, you missed it all lol*


----------



## thatboi9

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 20 2009, 08:52 PM~13636364
> *:biggrin: haha thats how we doos it in west texas ,you know what they say the only things to come out of texas are steers or queers and i dont see no horns  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> j/p homie  :biggrin:
> *


thats oklahoma no queers in texas homie you know how it go :biggrin:


----------



## thatboi9

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Apr 21 2009, 09:00 AM~13640904
> *x2 were did you go foo,  you missed it all lol
> *


i left didnt think they was gunna show so i went to work on the cutty to try to roll it that night but it was cold as fuck


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by thatboi9_@Apr 21 2009, 10:04 AM~13640935
> *i left didnt think they was gunna show so i went to work on the cutty to try to roll it that night but it was cold as fuck
> *


*is you gonna pull her out this weekend??*


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by thatboi9_@Apr 21 2009, 10:04 AM~13640935
> *i left didnt think they was gunna show so i went to work on the cutty to try to roll it that night but it was cold as fuck
> *


you gon be killing it with the cutty


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by thatboi9_@Apr 21 2009, 08:04 AM~13640935
> *i left didnt think they was gunna show so i went to work on the cutty to try to roll it that night but it was cold as fuck
> *


if you need a hand getting it working holla homie il share some tricks


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Stunta_@Apr 21 2009, 06:53 AM~13640496
> *the only reason the truck didnt get up is because it was running a chrome motor for the front pump, thats what i heard, Ron should add that as an excuse to his shirts  :0  :biggrin:  bahahaha
> *



:uh: :wow: are you serious


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Had a hop this weekend and broke top and bottom ball joint. Upper ball came out and broke my rotor in half. I have pics of it n post durin week and waitin on footage of the hop. Sup steve!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Too much magic in the pump. Single 8 batts.


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 21 2009, 10:27 AM~13642178
> *Had a hop this weekend and broke top and bottom ball joint. Upper ball came out and broke my rotor in half. I have pics of it n post durin week and waitin on footage of the hop. Sup steve!
> *


fool you need to chain them lowers hahaha


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 21 2009, 10:07 AM~13642032
> *:uh:  :wow:  are you serious
> *


thats what they said lol our truck has the same motor as theres except were running 8 batts to ours they had 10 to theres and they wonder why it burns up :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

the lowrider gods told me once to leave them chains in the dog house. Nah jus kidding.


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 21 2009, 11:02 AM~13642526
> *the lowrider gods told me once to leave them chains in the dog house. Nah jus kidding.
> *


haha keep breaking joints then were not scared of chains :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 21 2009, 11:02 AM~13642523
> *thats what they said lol our truck has the same motor as theres except were running 8 batts to ours they had 10 to theres and they wonder why it burns up  :biggrin:
> *



:twak:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 21 2009, 12:07 PM~13642032
> *:uh:  :wow:  are you serious
> *


yes sir, that was one of their many excuses  :cheesy:


----------



## thatboi9

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 21 2009, 10:33 AM~13641693
> *if you need a hand getting it working holla homie il share some tricks
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

I'm gonna make 13 ExCUSES on the next

#11 It's a shop car????
#12 hit your own switch
#13 I'm using a chrome motor

Shut the fuck up cry babaies...
Thats what the bottom will say. Real men shake hands when they 
LOL. New shirts will be in production...hahhahah


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 21 2009, 09:39 PM~13648222
> *I'm gonna make 13 ExCUSES on the next
> 
> #11 It's a shop car????
> #12 hit your own switch
> #13 I'm using a chrome motor
> 
> Shut the fuck up cry babaies...
> Thats what the bottom will say. Real men shake hands when they
> LOL. New shirts will be in production...hahhahah
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 21 2009, 09:39 PM~13648222
> *I'm gonna make 13 ExCUSES on the next
> 
> #11 It's a shop car????
> #12 hit your own switch
> #13 I'm using a chrome motor
> 
> Shut the fuck up cry babaies...
> Thats what the bottom will say. Real men shake hands when they
> LOL. New shirts will be in production...hahhahah
> *


I GOT THE BILL TODAY, GOOD LOOKING HOMIE. SEE HOW EASY BUSINESS IS WITH ME............MONEY ALWAYS TALKS......... :cheesy:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Apr 21 2009, 08:43 PM~13648281
> *I GOT THE BILL TODAY, GOOD LOOKING HOMIE.  SEE HOW EASY BUSINESS IS WITH ME............MONEY ALWAYS TALKS......... :cheesy:
> *


I'm the 1 who is easy to deal with, Just hard to get us on the phone, But like I said ,well worth the wait :biggrin: 
Your dumps with serial # went out today  
Thanks Dirty


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

wutz up ron when you gonna head out this way again


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 21 2009, 09:50 PM~13648368
> *I'm the 1 who is easy to deal with, Just hard to get us on the phone, But like I said ,well worth the wait :biggrin:
> Your dumps with serial # went out today
> Thanks Dirty
> *


YOU TOO HOMIE. GOT THE PUMPS IN TODAY


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 21 2009, 07:39 PM~13648222
> *I'm gonna make 13 ExCUSES on the next
> 
> #11 It's a shop car????
> #12 hit your own switch
> #13 I'm using a chrome motor
> 
> Shut the fuck up cry babaies...
> Thats what the bottom will say. Real men shake hands when they lose
> LOL. New shirts will be in production...hahhahah
> *


put me down for a box full :biggrin:


----------



## seriobuilt

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 21 2009, 07:39 PM~13648222
> *I'm gonna make 13 ExCUSES on the next
> 
> #11 It's a shop car????
> #12 hit your own switch
> #13 I'm using a chrome motor
> 
> Shut the fuck up cry babaies...
> Thats what the bottom will say. Real men shake hands when they
> LOL. New shirts will be in production...hahhahah
> *


naw nikka 

to the top for BMH WELCOME TO THE DARK SIDE


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 21 2009, 07:39 PM~13648222
> *I'm gonna make 13 ExCUSES on the next
> 
> #11 It's a shop car????
> #12 hit your own switch
> #13 I'm using a chrome motor
> 
> Shut the fuck up cry babaies...
> Thats what the bottom will say. Real men shake hands when they
> LOL. New shirts will be in production...hahhahah
> *


 :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 20 2009, 08:52 PM~13636364
> *:biggrin: haha thats how we doos it in west texas ,you know what they say the only things to come out of texas are steers or queers and i dont see no horns  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> j/p homie  :biggrin:
> *



thats where the men are men and the livestock are scared....lol....


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Stunta_@Apr 21 2009, 07:53 AM~13640496
> *the only reason the truck didnt get up is because it was running a chrome motor for the front pump, thats what i heard, Ron should add that as an excuse to his shirts  :0  :biggrin:  bahahaha
> *



haha chrome motor..good one there....well the video proves why it didnt hop..motor had nothing to do it with it...lol too much coil was just fighting the pump and not allowing the pump to work with the coils...and you can here the pumphead back spinning and thats not a motor problem thats a check valve problem...they gonna need some more excuses after that...lol


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 21 2009, 07:39 PM~13648222
> *I'm gonna make 13 ExCUSES on the next
> 
> #11 It's a shop car????
> #12 hit your own switch
> #13 I'm using a chrome motor
> 
> Shut the fuck up cry babaies...
> Thats what the bottom will say. Real men shake hands when they
> LOL. New shirts will be in production...hahhahah
> *


FUC THE TALK WE CAME TO HOP... NICE SHIRT.. CAN I GET ONE HOT OFF THE PRESS


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 22 2009, 12:04 AM~13650330
> *put me down for a box full  :biggrin:
> *


wat it do stevie, you doing good? keep your head up homie


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Some more shit we doing this week. 








Doing a 64 impala for Cricket mobile


















Doing someadjustable uppers and a shit load of driveline slips
























Quality tig welded, for the masses..HAHAH


----------



## individualsneil

individualsneil, cali rydah


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

By the shopping cart load !!!!!!!!
















Teaching to new booty how it's done!!!!!








He tellin me I'm number 1... :biggrin: Fat bastard


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by individualsneil_@Apr 23 2009, 11:54 PM~13674483
> *individualsneil, cali rydah
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 23 2009, 10:51 PM~13674464
> *Some more shit we doing this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing a 64 impala for Cricket mobile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing someadjustable uppers and a shit load of driveline slips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quality tig welded, for the masses..HAHAH
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

*a lil hop for the community*  


*CHAMUCO*


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by Stunta_@Apr 27 2009, 07:42 AM~13701436
> *a lil hop for the community
> CHAMUCO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE ..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Stunta_@Apr 27 2009, 09:42 AM~13701436
> *a lil hop for the community
> CHAMUCO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh shit, Like "NeNe" would say...


----------



## eastbay_drop

a show here in hayward this past saturday, jenn tearin it up :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Apr 27 2009, 04:07 PM~13705091
> *a show here in hayward this past saturday, jenn tearin it up  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Apr 27 2009, 02:07 PM~13705091
> *a show here in hayward this past saturday, jenn tearin it up  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



gangsta


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Apr 27 2009, 02:07 PM~13705091
> *a show here in hayward this past saturday, jenn tearin it up  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ahhh she broke it again :biggrin: looks good in the new paint whats it hitting now


----------



## LENETOWNTX

ANYONE HAVE ANY MOTORS I CAN BUY I NEED ONE AND BMH ARE OUT RIGHT NOW LET ME KNOW


----------



## eastbay_drop

yeah, tim was tellin me friday he had to weld up the lower a arm where the bushing hole is and didnt get to it, ripped the bushings right out of the a arm. the car hit 87 at a 40" lock up 



> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 27 2009, 03:26 PM~13705994
> *ahhh she broke it again  :biggrin: looks good in the new paint whats it hitting now
> *


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Apr 27 2009, 04:38 PM~13706125
> *ANYONE HAVE ANY MOTORS I CAN BUY I NEED ONE AND BMH ARE OUT RIGHT NOW LET ME KNOW
> *


We Have motors ???? who said that.


----------



## LENETOWNTX

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 27 2009, 06:35 PM~13706686
> *We Have motors ???? who said that.
> *



That's what I was told when I called a week ago and today they said it maybe a couple of weeks well for the street motors that is


----------



## Supe

one of the first BMH setups out. single pump


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 23 2009, 10:55 PM~13674493
> *
> Teaching to new booty how it's done!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He tellin me I'm number 1... :biggrin:  Fat bastard
> *


Is his name carl/jr/spank??????


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 27 2009, 07:30 PM~13707851
> *Is his name carl/jr/spank??????
> *


Got jokes


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 27 2009, 05:50 PM~13708141
> *Got jokes
> *


No im for real?? he look just like a guy who lived up here he went by all those name his real name was Carl he was a Jr and was also called spanks


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Apr 27 2009, 04:51 PM~13706281
> *yeah, tim was tellin me friday he had to weld up the lower a arm where the bushing hole is and didnt get to it, ripped the bushings right out of the a arm. the car hit 87 at a 40" lock up
> *


what up J...R



> _Originally posted by Supe+Apr 27 2009, 06:59 PM~13707532-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of the first BMH setups out. single pump
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup ,Soup????Super cracker.LOL
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIGTONY_@Apr 27 2009, 09:25 PM~13709778
> *No im for real?? he look just like a guy who lived up here he went by all those name his real name was Carl he was a Jr and was also called spanks
> *


Na that is Chase Truck...


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 27 2009, 07:48 PM~13710165
> *what up J...R
> Sup ,Soup????Super cracker.LOL
> Na that is Chase Truck...
> *


Coo next tiem i see dude up here im gunna call him that and tell him he got a twin in LV LOL on them coils i pm'd you about how much on average does it make them shorter?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 27 2009, 10:02 PM~13710438
> *Coo next tiem i see dude up here im gunna call him that and tell him he got a twin in LV LOL on them coils i pm'd you about how much on average does it make them shorter?
> *


1 to 1.5 depends on how long the compression is ....40 ton is a shit load of crush


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 27 2009, 08:06 PM~13710503
> *1 to 1.5 depends on how long the compression is ....40 ton is a shit load of crush
> *


Coil height or inches? LOL


----------



## Hannibal Lector

here the quick vid in my driveway. 
singlepump 8 batts no nitro in the piston.

http://s409.photobucket.com/albums/pp178/h...nt=CIMG1550.flv


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 28 2009, 03:48 PM~13718790
> *here the quick vid in my driveway.
> singlepump 8 batts no nitro in the piston.
> 
> http://s409.photobucket.com/albums/pp178/h...nt=CIMG1550.flv
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

all the rattlin was the battery flying arounsd under hood and busted up motor mounts. the frame is only shrunk and wrapped arches. quick put together kine car. silver coils from kool aid about 6 months old now and still goin.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 28 2009, 03:48 PM~13718790
> *here the quick vid in my driveway.
> singlepump 8 batts no nitro in the piston.
> 
> http://s409.photobucket.com/albums/pp178/h...nt=CIMG1550.flv
> *


 thanks homie! :biggrin:


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 28 2009, 05:48 PM~13718790
> *here the quick vid in my driveway.
> singlepump 8 batts no nitro in the piston.
> 
> http://s409.photobucket.com/albums/pp178/h...nt=CIMG1550.flv
> *


*looking good homie, she swangs nice... *  :biggrin:


----------



## TYTE9D

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 28 2009, 02:48 PM~13718790
> *here the quick vid in my driveway.
> singlepump 8 batts no nitro in the piston.
> 
> http://s409.photobucket.com/albums/pp178/h...nt=CIMG1550.flv
> *


bumpa! :biggrin: nice!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 28 2009, 04:48 PM~13718790
> *here the quick vid in my driveway.
> singlepump 8 batts no nitro in the piston.
> 
> http://s409.photobucket.com/albums/pp178/h...nt=CIMG1550.flv
> *


Shit Bro, It's done doin it. :biggrin: ... Use your seat beat to lock the wheel. 

I think if you let fall abit more Jr, it will be on the bumper every hit


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 28 2009, 04:48 PM~13718790
> *here the quick vid in my driveway.
> singlepump 8 batts no nitro in the piston.
> 
> http://s409.photobucket.com/albums/pp178/h...nt=CIMG1550.flv
> *



nice...just need to let the car come down a lil more before you hit the switch..should put you on the bumper each and every time


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 28 2009, 10:27 PM~13723517
> *Shit Bro, It's done doin it. :biggrin: ... Use your seat beat to lock the wheel.
> 
> I think if you let fall abit more Jr, it will be on the bumper every hit
> *


dayum..beat me to it


----------



## Hannibal Lector

thanks guys for the input, no the car doesnt bottom out but i guess i getparanoid bout hittin it. hey ron maybe i can hit your switch at the show and for sure i'll take you to the WYNN hotel for a buffet, my treat :biggrin: 
oh yeah its a v8 in it too.


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 28 2009, 03:48 PM~13718790
> *here the quick vid in my driveway.
> singlepump 8 batts no nitro in the piston.
> 
> http://s409.photobucket.com/albums/pp178/h...nt=CIMG1550.flv
> *


 :0 what size cylinders in the rear?


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 28 2009, 03:48 PM~13718790
> *here the quick vid in my driveway.
> singlepump 8 batts no nitro in the piston.
> 
> http://s409.photobucket.com/albums/pp178/h...nt=CIMG1550.flv
> *


chipper :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 28 2009, 09:27 PM~13723517
> *Shit Bro, It's done doin it. :biggrin: ... Use your seat beat to lock the wheel.
> 
> I think if you let fall abit more Jr, it will be on the bumper every hit
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 29 2009, 01:30 AM~13726058
> *:0  what size  cylinders in the rear?
> *


14's no extension. all stock


----------



## ($El chamuko$)




----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 29 2009, 08:23 AM~13727467
> *chipper  :biggrin:
> *


such a hater, youre not invited to my vegas after party. :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 29 2009, 06:55 PM~13734721
> *14's no extension. all stock
> *


  koo thnx


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 30 2009, 12:08 AM~13739304
> *such a hater, youre not invited to my vegas after party. :biggrin:
> *


ahhh man kwit hayten :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

:wave: steve


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Big Larry, here the pump your wife ordered. 2 pump 3/4 voodoo with standard fitting and Hardline :biggrin: LMK what ya think. they gettin shipped tomorrow


----------



## stevie d

looking clean as always


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 30 2009, 11:17 PM~13750762
> *looking clean as always
> *


You know this....MAAAN


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 1 2009, 10:09 PM~13761453
> *You know this....MAAAN
> *



its alrigth i sssseen better















j/k


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 2 2009, 01:26 PM~13765153
> *its alrigth i sssseen better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I KNO WHO THAT IZ..


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@May 2 2009, 01:46 PM~13765266
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I KNO WHO THAT IZ..
> *



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

sup jay, see you at vegas i told your brother to come with us but he said hes low on funds.


----------



## beanerman

:wave:


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@May 2 2009, 06:23 PM~13766718
> *sup jay, see you at vegas i told your brother to come with us but he said hes low on funds.
> *



I'm gonna fix him up with a ticket to LA and have him drive up with me and write it off as a feasible business expense come tax time.  :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

beat'n the system. does your brotherknow bout it.


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@May 3 2009, 09:25 PM~13775007
> *beat'n the system. does your brotherknow bout it.
> *


 :no:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

black magic put it down once again today


----------



## Guest

*TO

THE


TOP!!*</span>



*<span style=\'color:red\'>Chamuco* *looking good as always*


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> By the shopping cart load !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RITE AID CALLED THEY WANT THERE CART BACK :biggrin:


----------



## SIK_9D1

> By the shopping cart load !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *RITE AID CALLED THEY WANT THERE CART BACK *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
Click to expand...


----------



## .TODD

> By the shopping cart load !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RITE AID CALLED THEY WANT THERE CART BACK :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RITEAID OWNED :cheesy:
Click to expand...


----------



## stevie d

sup black magic family we just got home good to seee yall again :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 4 2009, 07:57 PM~13786034
> *sup  black magic family we just got home good to seee yall again  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@May 4 2009, 09:02 PM~13786107
> *:wave:
> *


sup dawg i should have spoken to you about them stickers i want they kinda slipped my mind il holla in the week bro


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 4 2009, 08:06 PM~13786173
> *sup dawg i should have spoken to you about them stickers i want they kinda slipped my mind il holla in the week bro
> *


Thats coo just hit me you know the #.....


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 30 2009, 09:57 PM~13750425
> *Big Larry, here the pump your wife ordered. 2 pump 3/4 voodoo with standard fitting and Hardline :biggrin: LMK what ya think. they gettin shipped tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM THOSE BITCHES R NICE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 28 2009, 03:48 PM~13718790
> *here the quick vid in my driveway.
> singlepump 8 batts no nitro in the piston.
> 
> http://s409.photobucket.com/albums/pp178/h...nt=CIMG1550.flv
> *


NICE! :biggrin: WHAT SIZE COILS U GOT UPFRONT?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> By the shopping cart load !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RITE AID CALLED THEY WANT THERE CART BACK :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> :nono:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RITEAID OWNED :cheesy:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rite aid went belly up...so it was a free for all... :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## tx regulater 254

hey ron da don when you gona let truucha back in the lowrider vid business?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@May 5 2009, 12:47 AM~13788038
> *hey ron da don when you gona let truucha back in the lowrider vid business?
> *


I don't have him on lock down...He's a poperizza or how ever it's spelled...

Roll'n doin a good job now if we can just get him to travel :cheesy:


----------



## tx regulater 254

need too hook me up with a player price? dont be skared? Hey i told my homie to holla at you if he ever needs any help, you one the coolest mofos in the game! he runnin reds & he,s in reno n i told him WTF! I gave him a dump n told him Bhm product you cant go wrong! Its like Wheaties! :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@May 5 2009, 01:00 AM~13788152
> *need too hook me up with a player price? dont be skared? Hey  i told my homie to holla at you if he ever needs any help, you one the coolest mofos in the game! he runnin reds & he,s in reno n i told him WTF! I gave him a dump n told him Bhm product you cant go wrong! Its like Wheaties! :biggrin:
> *


Hydro's on wheaties .LOL. Some gangster shit rite der


Thanks bro, for the props ,we all do our best


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 4 2009, 08:57 PM~13786034
> *sup  black magic family we just got home good to seee yall again  :biggrin:
> *


GLAD TO SEE YOU GOT HOME SAFE.. IT WAS NICE SEE'N YOU & AMY.. YOU CAN TELLEM OUT THER IN TX. AINT SCEEEERD OF NOOOOOO NIGKA... NIGKA..


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 4 2009, 08:57 PM~13786034
> *sup  black magic family we just got home good to seee yall again  :biggrin:
> *



glad u got back home safe see u next time u come down


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

1350 as a complete kit...2 pump 4 dumps F/B/S/S i'll post up wit the tanks tomorrow


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@May 5 2009, 11:45 AM~13791985
> *GLAD TO SEE YOU GOT HOME SAFE.. IT WAS NICE SEE'N YOU & AMY.. YOU CAN TELLEM OUT THER IN TX. AINT SCEEEERD OF NOOOOOO NIGKA... NIGKA..
> *


on dvd ,cd nikkah :biggrin: good to see you again homie


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 6 2009, 02:25 AM~13800009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1350 as a complete kit...2 pump 4 dumps F/B/S/S i'll post up wit the tanks tomorrow
> *


*that looks nice ass fuk... *


----------



## 4_PLAY!

:thumbsup: Tight......


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 6 2009, 12:25 AM~13800009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1350 as a complete kit...2 pump 4 dumps F/B/S/S i'll post up wit the tanks tomorrow
> *


im feeling it i rekon my 64 would look nice with a couple but then again by the time i finaly get it done im sure yall will have some new shit out :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 64sure

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 6 2009, 12:25 AM~13800009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1350 as a complete kit...2 pump 4 dumps F/B/S/S i'll post up wit the tanks tomorrow
> *


Thats hot


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 5 2009, 12:51 AM~13788069
> *I don't have him on lock down...He's a poperizza or how ever it's spelled...
> 
> Roll'n doin a good job now if we can just get him to travel :cheesy:
> *



big fish spent the weekend with us in n.c. he got that blue cutty from 
loyalty nj car that has black magic in it doin 60's shit was on point


----------



## 86 Limited

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 6 2009, 12:25 AM~13800009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1350 as a complete kit...2 pump 4 dumps F/B/S/S i'll post up wit the tanks tomorrow
> *


complete kit with hoses and pistons or just the pump assemblies put together?


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@May 7 2009, 06:11 PM~13818675
> *complete kit with hoses and pistons or just the pump assemblies put together?
> *


JUST THE NEW SCHOOL AIRCRAFT STYLE PUMPS DOGG....PROBABLY


----------



## 86 Limited

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@May 7 2009, 05:36 PM~13819445
> *JUST THE NEW SCHOOL AIRCRAFT STYLE PUMPS DOGG....PROBABLY
> *


 i would love 2 of these for the rear and a regular pump to the front :thumbsup: wuzza it u dirty u tryna get back out to the bay like me or is florida ur last stop? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@May 8 2009, 09:16 AM~13824735
> *i would love 2 of these for the rear and a regular pump to the front :thumbsup:  wuzza it u dirty u tryna get back out to the bay like me or is florida ur last stop? :biggrin:
> *


LAST STOP HOMIE, AINT TRYING TO GO BACK THERE BUT TO VISIT. TOO FUCKING EXPENSIVE.


----------



## lrocky2003

Majestics May 24th 2009
Hop rules correction
Single pump& double pump street- Max lock up 30", complete car, no drop downs, no pushed back rear end. Extended rear uppers are ok.
1st Place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00

Single pump & Double pump semi street- Max lock up 35", complete car, and rear bumper in stock location. Modified uppers ok, extended lowers ok. Car must drive into the pit. Oh yeah shocks are a must in stock location.
1st Place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00

Modified class single or double- Max lock up 40" This class is for street cars with pushed back rear ends, drop mount, Must drive into the pit and have bumpers. If you single you will be in the same class as doubles it’s modified Class no crying.
1st place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00

Radical anything goes singles, doubles don’t matter its radical. Anything higher than a 40" lock up.
1st place $400.00 2nd place $150.00 

If their single pump radical cars coming and their is enough then we may separate the single and doubles.

Trucks- single and double pump winner takes the whole pot.


CARS $40.00 entry 
Trucks $50.00 entry

Any questions call me at (559)333-2451 or chirps me at 117*930*2758


----------



## 86 Limited

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@May 8 2009, 11:28 AM~13827121
> *LAST STOP HOMIE, AINT TRYING TO GO BACK THERE BUT TO VISIT.  TOO FUCKING EXPENSIVE.
> *


yeah i dont blame u. u can live way more comfortably out here..


----------



## Hoss805

Thanks BMH, Jerry,


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@May 8 2009, 03:05 PM~13829335
> *Thanks BMH, Jerry,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks clean homie :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@May 7 2009, 05:11 PM~13818675
> *complete kit with hoses and pistons or just the pump assemblies put together?
> *


complete set-up ,hoses ,all electrical, cylinder, cups..ect...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Heres a car wwere doing, full frame, reinforced suspension and a clean little 2 pump 3/4'' set-up on a 79 Monte..








Hardlined,8 batteries,and 13 spare
















Weld in drop mounts with 12 cylinders, stock driveline
I'll post more pics tomorrow ,when I get to the shop


----------



## supersporting88

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 8 2009, 11:31 PM~13832730
> *Heres a car wwere doing, full frame, reinforced suspension and a clean little 2 pump 3/4'' set-up on a 79 Monte..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardlined,8 batteries,and 13 spare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weld in drop mounts with 12 cylinders, stock driveline
> I'll post more pics tomorrow ,when I get to the shop
> *


Damn Ron, makes me wish I would have had that rear end chromed :biggrin:. Oh well, It will look a lot better when these are on it









BTW, how much PSI should I run in the tires?


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 8 2009, 10:31 PM~13832730
> *Heres a car wwere doing, full frame, reinforced suspension and a clean little 2 pump 3/4'' set-up on a 79 Monte..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardlined,8 batteries,and 13 spare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weld in drop mounts with 12 cylinders, stock driveline
> I'll post more pics tomorrow ,when I get to the shop
> *


dam, that was a naked trunk like 2-days ago, :0 thats that hustle shit!!!
Ron, i'll holla atcha tomorrow....


----------



## Hannibal Lector

nice setup and i like those weld in drop mounts


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@May 8 2009, 09:50 PM~13832913
> *Damn Ron, makes me wish I would have had that rear end chromed  :biggrin:.  Oh well, It will look a lot better when these are on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW,  how much PSI should I run in the tires?
> *


about 60 70 psi.


----------



## flaked85

ANOTHER WIN FOR BLACKMAGIC :biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_QWFqI3eEw


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 8 2009, 09:31 PM~13832730
> *Heres a car wwere doing, full frame, reinforced suspension and a clean little 2 pump 3/4'' set-up on a 79 Monte..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardlined,8 batteries,and 13 spare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weld in drop mounts with 12 cylinders, stock driveline
> I'll post more pics tomorrow ,when I get to the shop
> *


looking good bout time all got it done  :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@May 8 2009, 02:05 PM~13829335
> *Thanks BMH, Jerry,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn adrian that was fast looks good and clean :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hoss805

thanks Homie, had to get it done fast, waiting on the terminals to hook the batteries up, ,i'll hit you up if i need something else


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@May 9 2009, 09:34 PM~13840726
> *thanks Homie, had to get it done fast, waiting on the terminals to hook the batteries up, ,i'll hit you up if i need something else
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 86 Limited

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 8 2009, 07:12 PM~13831463
> *complete set-up ,hoses ,all electrical, cylinder, cups..ect...
> *


gotcha homie, good shit.


----------



## tx regulater 254

any pics of the new pumpheads in action?


----------



## Vayzfinest

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 6 2009, 01:25 AM~13800009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1350 as a complete kit...2 pump 4 dumps F/B/S/S i'll post up wit the tanks tomorrow
> *



PICS WITH TANKS!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@May 10 2009, 02:19 PM~13844016
> *PICS WITH TANKS!!
> *


 :uh: 

AH, NEW SCHOOL AIRCRAFT. NO TANKS JUST HARDLINES


----------



## 86 Limited

tanks please :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@May 10 2009, 01:36 PM~13844140
> *:uh:
> 
> AH, NEW SCHOOL AIRCRAFT.  NO TANKS JUST HARDLINES
> *



what ????????? i think you gotta have some tanks ?????hahahaheheheh


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@May 10 2009, 08:41 PM~13846349
> *what ????????? i think you gotta have some tanks ?????hahahaheheheh
> *


HAHAH, THEY ARE CALLED A6 AIRCRAFT OR YOU CAN MAKE YOUR OWN TANK. WHAT HE WAS LOOKING FOR WAS A TYPICAL PUMP TANK


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@May 9 2009, 08:04 PM~13839617
> *ANOTHER WIN FOR BLACKMAGIC :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_QWFqI3eEw
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@May 10 2009, 07:45 PM~13846376
> *HAHAH, THEY ARE CALLED A6 AIRCRAFT OR YOU CAN MAKE YOUR OWN TANK.  WHAT HE WAS LOOKING FOR WAS A TYPICAL PUMP TANK
> *



man i know that i was just bustin your balls you should know that hahahaha


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@May 10 2009, 09:15 PM~13846674
> *man i know that i was just bustin your balls you should know that hahahaha
> *


OH DAMN.....AH SEE WHAAAAAAT HAD HAPPENED... :biggrin:


----------



## switches and thangs

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 24 2009, 01:51 AM~13674464
> *Some more shit we doing this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing a 64 impala for Cricket mobile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing someadjustable uppers and a shit load of driveline slips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quality tig welded, for the masses..HAHAH
> *


 :worship: :wave:


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 3 2009, 03:09 AM~13472928
> *more shit gettin ready to tear up the streets and shows near you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> single pump 10 batteries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 pump 3/4 voodoo kit ,all chrome in a 91 brougham
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fully chrome undies/moulded set-up to smash the bumper.
> I'll post more progress pics as we go...
> 
> Full chrome undies on a 95 Big body..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ANY MORE PICS OF THIS 2DR FLEET?


----------



## kevinb84

a few more from in the garage today.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 6 2009, 12:25 AM~13800009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1350 as a complete kit...2 pump 4 dumps F/B/S/S i'll post up wit the tanks tomorrow
> *


----------



## matdogg

Black Magic singlepump from a show this past weekend on the bumper :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

*looking good *


----------



## ~Purple Haze~

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 8 2009, 06:12 PM~13831463
> *complete set-up ,hoses ,all electrical, cylinder, cups..ect...
> *


 :0


----------



## HND_Loco

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@May 10 2009, 02:55 PM~13840466
> *Damn adrian that was fast looks good and clean  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: 

Jerry,

Whats up holmes i really really really need my parts now if you havent been able to get down there thats cool but i need to have them picked up ASAP i am desperate big time.

HND.........


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 30 2009, 09:57 PM~13750425
> *Big Larry, here the pump your wife ordered. 2 pump 3/4 voodoo with standard fitting and Hardline :biggrin: LMK what ya think. they gettin shipped tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: sweet


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by matdogg+May 11 2009, 01:18 PM~13852710-->
> 
> 
> 
> Black Magic singlepump from a show this past weekend on the bumper :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Oh shit <span style=\'color:gray\'>Matt you was tearin it up again*</span>
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigboylarry_@May 11 2009, 07:56 PM~13856524
> *:thumbsup: sweet
> *


You likey :cheesy:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by HND_Loco_@May 11 2009, 05:45 PM~13856427
> *:wave:
> 
> Jerry,
> 
> Whats up holmes i really really really need my parts now if you havent been able to get down there thats cool but i need to have them picked up ASAP i am desperate big time.
> 
> HND.........
> *


Wednesday 4 sure homeboy, I missed your call today hit me up tomarrow


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@May 11 2009, 05:56 PM~13856524
> *:thumbsup: sweet
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@May 11 2009, 12:18 PM~13852710
> *Black Magic singlepump from a show this past weekend on the bumper :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SUP HOMIE...................LOOKN GOOD.............


----------



## Hannibal Lector

looks good.


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 11 2009, 11:29 PM~13859688
> *Oh shit <span style=\'color:gray\'>Matt you was tearin it up again</span>
> You likey :cheesy:
> *


yess sirr :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 11 2009, 11:29 PM~13859688
> *Oh shit <span style=\'color:gray\'>Matt you was tearin it up again</span>
> You likey :cheesy:
> *



the 68 was working its ass off this past weekend :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 12 2009, 12:35 AM~13860027
> *SUP HOMIE...................LOOKN GOOD.............
> *



thanks homie just trying to keep up with you bigdoggs out there :biggrin:


----------



## lrocky2003

PRE REG DEAD LINE IS MAY 17TH THIS SUNDAY. DONT BE LEFT OUT. LIMITED SPACE AVAILABLE.. SEE ALL U THERE. :biggrin: :biggrin:</span>


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@May 12 2009, 03:01 PM~13864835
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 'M" puttin it down all around*


----------



## seriobuilt

back to the top 
BMH IS #1 WELCOME TO THE DARKSIDE.....


----------



## Paul K

> _Originally posted by HND_Loco_@May 12 2009, 12:45 PM~13856427
> *:wave:
> 
> Jerry,
> 
> Whats up holmes i really really really need my parts now if you havent been able to get down there thats cool but i need to have them picked up ASAP i am desperate big time.
> 
> HND.........
> *


you still need those taillights i brought back for ya.......... they been sitting here for 2 years :biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@May 11 2009, 11:43 PM~13859789
> *:wave:
> *


whats up jerry
:wave:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 12 2009, 10:32 PM~13869611
> *Going to be a kick -ass show,  :angry: I can't make it, heading east that week-end to rep in New Mexico.....The 'M" puttin it down all around
> *


WUTZ GOING ON IN NEW MEXICO RON


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by seriobuilt+May 13 2009, 01:36 AM~13871152-->
> 
> 
> 
> back to the top
> BMH IS #1 WELCOME TO THE DARKSIDE.....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks D
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-WestTexas_lowlow_@May 14 2009, 11:39 PM~13892744
> *WUTZ GOING ON IN NEW MEXICO RON
> *


Roswell show on second saturday in JUNE


----------



## HND_Loco

> _Originally posted by Paul K_@May 13 2009, 09:45 PM~13871457
> *you still need those taillights i brought back for ya.......... they been sitting here for 2 years :biggrin:
> *


Paul,

What a trip i was gonna call you tonight and hook that up. Sorry fool i just been slack and a whole lot of other shit hahaha. I will buz you later....

HnD.........


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Damn Peter how long was your trip????


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 14 2009, 11:45 PM~13892801
> *Thanks D
> Roswell show on second saturday in JUNE
> *


OH THE ONE THAT STEVIE IS GOING TO


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@May 15 2009, 12:07 AM~13893010
> *OH THE ONE THAT STEVIE IS GOING TO
> *


Who's stevie


----------



## HND_Loco

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 15 2009, 04:06 PM~13893000
> *Damn Peter how long was your trip????
> *


R you for real we got some good shit down under i been on a trip for years now :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by HND_Loco_@May 14 2009, 11:10 PM~13893412
> *R you for real we got some good shit down under i been on a trip for years now :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 14 2009, 11:10 PM~13893029
> *ahhhh shit nikkah i see how it is  :biggrin:*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 15 2009, 05:11 PM~13899654
> *ahhhh shit nikkah i see how it is  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :nicoderm:


----------



## yayo63




----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@May 15 2009, 05:58 PM~13900013
> *:0  :nicoderm:
> *


sup big dawg :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 15 2009, 12:10 AM~13893029
> *Who's stevie
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

*back to the top * :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 15 2009, 08:04 PM~13901130
> *sup big dawg  :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNO HOW WE DO IT.. BMH.. FROM THE WEST TO THE EAST.. :0 :0


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@May 18 2009, 05:02 PM~13924429
> *YOU KNO HOW WE DO IT.. BMH.. FROM THE WEST TO THE EAST..  :0  :0
> *


and in the middle :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 18 2009, 06:04 PM~13925124
> *and in the middle  :biggrin:
> *


you kno you got to go thru the middle to get to the east.. :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@May 19 2009, 10:48 AM~13933730
> *you kno you got to go thru the middle to get to the east..  :biggrin:
> *


you gunna come out this way this year homie


----------



## supersporting88

Finally got her some what presentable.












Thanks again to the crew at BMH :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 19 2009, 01:48 PM~13936039
> *you gunna come out this way this year homie
> *


yea im go'n wit ron..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@May 19 2009, 05:05 PM~13938433
> *Finally got her some what presentable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again to the crew at BMH :thumbsup:
> *


look'n good homie..


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@May 19 2009, 06:05 PM~13938433
> *Finally got her some what presentable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again to the crew at BMH :thumbsup:
> *


I'm still amazed how clean that bitch is....

Lookin good Vin...Glad we got you took care of homie.


----------



## 310~SFCC

I WILL SOON POST MY RIDE IN HERE...SHE'S STILL LOOKS LIKE A PUZZLE......


























WHEN YOU OPEN UP THE BOX AND SCRATCH YOUR HEAD AND THINK

FUCK!!! LMAO


----------



## beanerman

:wave:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@May 19 2009, 05:05 PM~13938433
> *Finally got her some what presentable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again to the crew at BMH :thumbsup:
> *


dam shes clean look at thet front bumper gap


----------



## OG LIL ABEL




----------



## SiLvErReGaL

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@May 19 2009, 07:05 PM~13938433
> *Finally got her some what presentable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again to the crew at BMH :thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@May 19 2009, 05:05 PM~13938433
> *Finally got her some what presentable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again to the crew at BMH :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@May 19 2009, 05:05 PM~13938433
> *Finally got her some what presentable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again to the crew at BMH :thumbsup:
> *



That car is clean!!!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Thanks ron for sendin the slip yoke. Got here on tuesday. You still got those pics homie?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by beanerman_@May 19 2009, 08:24 PM~13939969
> *:wave:
> *


Sup Mr. air compressor savier :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by stevie d+May 19 2009, 08:41 PM~13940232-->
> 
> 
> 
> dam shes clean look at thet front bumper gap
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh shit, I knew that was coming
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hannibal Lector_@May 20 2009, 08:58 AM~13945046
> *Thanks ron for sendin the slip yoke. Got here on tuesday. You still got those pics homie?
> *


No problem, Sir...I here just for you


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 21 2009, 01:51 AM~13955387
> *oh shit, I knew that was coming
> 
> No problem, Sir...I here just for you
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@May 21 2009, 09:17 AM~13957142
> *
> *


sup homie... we was try'n to get ahold of you.. hit us up at the shop.. 1-866-magic 33.. thank's


----------



## fesboogie

Thanks to everybody at BMH!!! Just got my package today!!! Thanks to Big M, O.J. and Jessica for helping me out on the phone all them times!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 21 2009, 02:26 PM~13960416
> *Thanks to everybody at BMH!!! Just got my package today!!! Thanks to Big M, O.J. and Jessica for helping me out on the phone all them times!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


no problem homie.. we here to help you out when ever you need us..


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@May 21 2009, 03:37 PM~13960549
> *no problem homie.. we here to help you out when ever you need us..
> *


Cool homie thutz whutz up!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg

bumps in the hopper :0 :biggrin:
BLACK MAGIC all day


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN




----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 21 2009, 01:51 AM~13955387
> *oh shit, I knew that was coming
> 
> No problem, Sir...I here just for you
> *


 :biggrin:  

see ya soon holmes


----------



## Big Rob M

Sup Ron see you sunday :wave:


----------



## haze1995

Whats up Ron?

Still waiting on my ride. Hope you are stayin busy.


----------



## G&CWireWheels

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85

BMH4LIFE.


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@May 25 2009, 08:55 PM~13996752
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BMH4LIFE.
> *


 looks good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@May 25 2009, 11:32 PM~13997789
> *looks good  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> *


tru dat :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg

black magic shuting it down :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@May 26 2009, 03:08 AM~13998282
> *black magic shuting it down :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@May 26 2009, 03:08 AM~13998282
> *black magic shuting it down :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## HND_Loco

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@May 26 2009, 04:32 PM~13997789
> *looks good  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :wave: $20Ton how was the show? How did you go with the parts i am desperate big time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HND................


----------



## Hannibal Lector

ttt


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@May 25 2009, 11:55 PM~13996752
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BMH4LIFE.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d

back to the top :biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse

Just finished up Lil Jay's. Don't mind the dusty paint, I'll post some cleaned up ones shortly.


----------



## 4_PLAY!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty

Haven't finished the frame yet...so currently the welder is BMH equipped! 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@May 26 2009, 03:08 AM~13998282
> *black magic shuting it down :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sick pic matt


----------



## 81cutty

ttt


----------



## pinche chico

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 28 2009, 01:04 PM~14026446
> *Haven't finished the frame yet...so currently the welder is BMH equipped!
> :biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NOW THATS A KODAK MOMENT,,ALL HANDS ON DECK !!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@May 27 2009, 10:05 PM~14021383
> *Just finished up Lil Jay's. Don't mind the dusty paint, I'll post some cleaned up ones shortly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Why is your batts hooked up that way? Is it better that way to hop? Educated me on this.


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

TTT where the INNOVATERS not the DUPLICATORS stay!!!!!


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@May 29 2009, 11:44 AM~14037444
> *TTT where the INNOVATERS not the DUPLICATORS stay!!!!!
> *


amen :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@May 27 2009, 10:05 PM~14021383
> *Just finished up Lil Jay's. Don't mind the dusty paint, I'll post some cleaned up ones shortly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats clean can it stand on three :biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@May 29 2009, 02:58 PM~14038661
> *thats clean can it stand on three :biggrin:
> *



I personally haven't tried, nor has the owner. With 14's it will stand for sure though.


----------



## doctahouse

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@May 29 2009, 10:50 AM~14036363
> *Why is your batts hooked up that way? Is it better that way to hop? Educated me on this.
> *



It's hooked on 48Volts but parallel'd. The reason is that it's his first system and doesn't need big voltage, but needs the reserve time instead.

If he wants it to get up, just a matter of switching the battery ends and hooking on to the extra solenoids that were mounted.


----------



## AmyD

TTT for the family :biggrin:


----------



## 805-OXNARD-SUR

HOMIE THATS SOME CLEAN WORK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I'VE NEVER SEEN THAT WAY OF HOOKING UP YOUR BATTIERS 
WOULD IT BE ABLE TO HOP WHEN THE BATTIERS ARE LIKE THAT?


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by 805-OXNARD-SUR_@May 30 2009, 01:25 AM~14044363
> *HOMIE THATS SOME CLEAN WORK  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: I'VE NEVER SEEN THAT WAY OF HOOKING UP YOUR BATTIERS
> WOULD IT BE ABLE TO HOP WHEN THE BATTIERS ARE LIKE THAT?
> *


the batts are wired to give 48v at the motor this way you have a huge reserve capacity so the batts will last ages before they need replacing i did a similar set up on a t bird i juiced a few months ago he charges it every 3-4 weeks and its his daily driver :biggrin:


----------



## Supe

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 28 2009, 01:04 PM~14026446
> *Haven't finished the frame yet...so currently the welder is BMH equipped!
> :biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## specialk11232

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 30 2009, 03:03 AM~14044438
> *the batts are wired to give 48v at the motor this way you have a huge reserve capacity so the batts will last ages before they need replacing i did a similar set up on a t bird i juiced a few months ago he charges it every 3-4 weeks and its his daily driver  :biggrin:
> *


its a good idea, i run it in all my rides! ( i run both parallel and series together ) . i have strong voltage that last a long time


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by specialk11232_@May 30 2009, 08:15 AM~14045245
> *its a good idea, i run it in all my rides! ( i run both parallel and series together ) . i have strong voltage that last a long time
> *


yes sir especialy for a street ride


----------



## 805-OXNARD-SUR

BUT IS IT ABLE TO HOP ? AND IF SO HOW GOOD WILL IT DO?

:thumbsup: THATS VERY CLEAN WORK BRO. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@May 22 2009, 09:15 AM~13968150
> *Whats up Ron?
> 
> Still waiting on my ride.  Hope you are stayin busy.
> *


Thats sucks homie, good luck with it thogh...

We have been extremely busy Thanks, I have been backed up for a week , but back on top of shit now


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by rob83regal+May 22 2009, 08:50 AM~13967978-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sup Ron see you sunday :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry we didn't make it out. Had axle problem with the trailor, Sure will see you guys soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by G&[email protected] 22 2009, 10:03 AM~13968571
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will hit ya up on Monady
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2009, 10:55 PM~13996752
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BMH4LIFE.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dana postin up on the kill mode
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-matdogg_@May 26 2009, 04:08 AM~13998282
> *black magic shuting it down :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh shit Matt you lookin clean as always...

TTT for the Black Magic Crew... :biggrin:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

what up with the website? i was tryna get a price on the piston tank kit! i just ordered tha sidewinder block but i shoulda just ordered tha hole piston pump!!!!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@May 30 2009, 05:45 PM~14048109
> *what up with the website? i was tryna get a price on the piston tank kit! i just ordered tha sidewinder block but i shoulda just ordered tha hole piston pump!!!!
> *


Our DN buy host are a bunch of nut sucks, It should be up on Monday :biggrin: 

P.M me if ya need some quotes or info


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@May 30 2009, 05:45 PM~14048109
> *what up with the website? i was tryna get a price on the piston tank kit! i just ordered tha sidewinder block but i shoulda just ordered tha hole piston pump!!!!
> *



haha dont it always happen that way


----------



## doctahouse

> _Originally posted by 805-OXNARD-SUR_@May 30 2009, 04:26 PM~14047671
> *BUT IS IT ABLE TO HOP ? AND IF SO HOW GOOD WILL IT DO?
> 
> :thumbsup: THATS VERY CLEAN WORK BRO. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks, just trying to compete with you guys down south!!

Ya it will hop, just won't have the zing of say 60 or 72volts. Right now the coils are settling, might take 1/2 wrap more off though to get more of a hop out of it.


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 30 2009, 04:55 PM~14048166
> *Our DN buy host are a bunch of nut sucks, It should be up on Monday :biggrin:
> 
> P.M me if ya need some quotes or info
> *


YEA I WAS WONDERING WHAT WAS UP!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

what is that inside the rear springs??????????? and why?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 30 2009, 07:46 PM~14048666
> *what is that inside the rear springs??????????? and why?
> *



haha...i wasnt gonna say anything...


----------



## maico805

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 30 2009, 08:13 PM~14049142
> *haha...i wasnt gonna say anything...
> *



Lol I was thinking the same thing. Looks like he was painting something and used the foil to mask off un-desired areas. Or he could be using it to stop mind control signals from the government? :0


----------



## Hannibal Lector

whats crackin ron!


----------



## supersporting88

> _Originally posted by maico805_@May 30 2009, 10:41 PM~14049355
> *Lol I was thinking the same thing. Looks like he was painting something and used the foil to mask off un-desired areas. Or he could be using it to stop mind control signals from the government? :0
> *


----------



## waters64

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Jun 23 2008, 06:21 PM~10935513
> *NICE!!!!!!
> *


that is sick. nice ride


----------



## doctahouse

> _Originally posted by maico805_@May 30 2009, 09:41 PM~14049355
> *Lol I was thinking the same thing. Looks like he was painting something and used the foil to mask off un-desired areas. Or he could be using it to stop mind control signals from the government? :0
> *




Bwhahaha that's funny you said that. We had a guy at work line the inside of his hardhat with aluminum foil because of some control shit by the Government. 



Yes, it was to mask of the rear coils while some spots were touched up. Only thing was is that some of the foil got pinched and was not all pulled out when the pics were taken.


----------



## Supe

> what up with the website? i was tryna get a price on the piston tank kit! i just ordered tha sidewinder block but i shoulda just ordered tha hole piston pump!!!!
> HOPING FOR MONDAY..........TUESDAY AT THE LATEST


----------



## fgjhgj

beauty and fashion  :cheesy:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 30 2009, 09:57 PM~13750425
> *Big Larry, here the pump your wife ordered. 2 pump 3/4 voodoo with standard fitting and Hardline :biggrin: LMK what ya think. they gettin shipped tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 12 2008, 10:49 PM~12417908
> *Jerry heres the pump pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice how much 4 this set up :cheesy:


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy

well since ur website doesnt work, what tonage are your red coils?


----------



## Supe

> _Originally posted by blkvatonda93caddy_@Jun 1 2009, 05:21 AM~14059330
> *well since ur website doesnt work, what tonage are your red coils?
> *


3-TONS ARE RED


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy

> _Originally posted by Supe_@Jun 1 2009, 07:44 AM~14059365
> *3-TONS ARE RED
> *


damnit i need some two tons for the rear of my 93 fleetwood cuz i got some 3.5 tons and those bitches are stiff as fuck. i have a full stack of the red coils will those b good for the rear?


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by pinche chico+May 29 2009, 09:17 AM~14036005-->
> 
> 
> 
> NOW THATS A KODAK MOMENT,,ALL HANDS ON DECK !!!
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes: :yes: It was a team effort to get a club members car done for a local show! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Supe_@May 30 2009, 05:16 AM~14044653
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: How goes it Supe? Progress on the caddy?


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 1 2009, 08:06 AM~14059603
> *:yes:  :yes: It was a team effort to get a club members car done for a local show!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: How goes it Supe? Progress on the caddy?
> *


*them patterns on the lincdog are looking good.. thats a high 3* :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Jun 1 2009, 07:30 AM~14060058
> *them patterns on the lincdog are looking good.. thats a high 3 :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks. :biggrin: His first time every laying patterns. Was a good experience.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 30 2009, 08:13 PM~14049142
> *haha...i wasnt gonna say anything...
> *


maybe its g-14 classified :0


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by blkvatonda93caddy+Jun 1 2009, 04:21 AM~14059330-->
> 
> 
> 
> well since ur website doesnt work, what tonage are your red coils?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YEP, THEY ARE 3 TONS HOMIE
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-blkvatonda93caddy_@Jun 1 2009, 05:31 AM~14059489
> *damnit i need some two tons for the rear of my 93 fleetwood cuz i got some 3.5 tons and those bitches are stiff as fuck. i have a full stack of the red coils will those b good for the rear?
> *


WE DO HAVE A PURPLE 2 TON


----------



## Supe

:biggrin: How goes it Supe? Progress on the caddy?
[/quote]
IT WILL BE OUT ONE OF THESE YEARS


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 30 2009, 04:55 PM~14048168
> *haha dont it always happen that way
> *


HAHAHA HELL YEA! BUT EITHER WAY I KNOW BLACK MAGIC GONA TAKE CARE OF ME!!!!!


----------



## 74SSELCO

Hey Ron I heard you showed stevie your new head lights on the dually :biggrin: 
I would have paid money to see his face :roflmao:


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 1 2009, 06:50 PM~14064502
> *YEP, THEY ARE 3 TONS HOMIE
> WE DO HAVE A PURPLE 2 TON
> *


how much for the two tons? im trying to get ny lac to lay frame. and these stiff ass coils in the rear are not budging for shit. so how many wraps of coil front and rear will i need?


----------



## 79 cutty

> :biggrin: How goes it Supe? Progress on the caddy?


IT WILL BE OUT ONE OF THESE YEARS 
[/quote]


:roflmao: :roflmao: 

I think I am on that exact same time frame! :biggrin:


----------



## seriobuilt

bump to the top for the 
DARKSIDE BMH FAMILY THAT IS


----------



## Rabbit76

What happened to the BMH web site? Tried to get on to order some parts and no more dark side?


----------



## Supe

I JUST FINALLY GOT THE WEBSITE UP AGAIN!!!!!! :biggrin: SORRY FOR THE DELAY....................WELCOME TO THE DARKSIDE!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Rabbit76_@Jun 3 2009, 04:24 PM~14085957
> *What happened to the BMH web site? Tried to get on to order some parts and no more dark side?
> *


WE WORK'N ON GET'N IT BACK UP.. IF YOU NEED TO GET A QUOTE OR PLACE A ORDER..JUS HIT US UP...1-888-MAGIC 33..


----------



## DUVAL

TTT FOR THE TOP DOGS


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

What it do Perm?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

IM SAD TO SAY THAT OJ THE PRESIDENT OF THE ROYALS C/C FATHER PASSED AWAY THIS MORNING... MAY HE REST IN PEACE.. :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Supe

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 4 2009, 03:48 PM~14095915
> *IM SAD TO SAY THAT OJ THE PRESIDENT OF THE ROYALS C/C FATHER PASSED AWAY THIS MORNING... MAY HE REST IN PEACE.. :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR LOSS OJ.......:tears: :tears:


----------



## OneStopCustoms




----------



## hoppin92

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 4 2009, 05:48 PM~14095915
> *IM SAD TO SAY THAT OJ THE PRESIDENT OF THE ROYALS C/C FATHER PASSED AWAY THIS MORNING... MAY HE REST IN PEACE.. :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


sorry to hear that,my prayers go out to him and his family R.I.P :angel:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

Here at Black Magic we are mourning the loss of a friend and a family member!! Pops was our Pops he will be greatly missed by all!! Sending our love and strength to OJ, Mya, and Jade at this time, we love you guys and will be there every step of the way!!!!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Jun 4 2009, 06:00 PM~14096505
> *Here at Black Magic we are mourning the loss of a friend and a family member!! Pops was our Pops he will be greatly missed by all!! Sending our love and strength to OJ, Mya, and Jade at this time, we love you guys and will be there every step of the way!!!!!
> *


HEY I JUST CALLED


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M+Jun 4 2009, 03:48 PM~14095915-->
> 
> 
> 
> IM SAD TO SAY THAT OJ THE PRESIDENT OF THE ROYALS C/C FATHER PASSED AWAY THIS MORNING... MAY HE REST IN PEACE.. :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :tears:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mrs. Black Magic_@Jun 4 2009, 05:00 PM~14096505
> *Here at Black Magic we are mourning the loss of a friend and a family member!! Pops was our Pops he will be greatly missed by all!! Sending our love and strength to OJ, Mya, and Jade at this time, we love you guys and will be there every step of the way!!!!!
> *


 :tears: 

He has touch all of our lifes here and will be greatly missed ....


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 4 2009, 02:48 PM~14095915
> *IM SAD TO SAY THAT OJ THE PRESIDENT OF THE ROYALS C/C FATHER PASSED AWAY THIS MORNING... MAY HE REST IN PEACE.. :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *



*oh my god!

I dont know what to say,... deepest condolences to O.J. and everybody else, Pops was a badass, and like my ol man too.

condolences go out to all of you  :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: *


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jun 4 2009, 05:44 PM~14096950
> *oh my god!
> 
> I dont know what to say,... deepest condolences to O.J. and everybody else, Pops was a badass, and like my ol man too.
> 
> condolences go out to all of you   :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


I'll pass it along. He was a cool ass ol dude


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 4 2009, 02:48 PM~14095915
> *IM SAD TO SAY THAT OJ THE PRESIDENT OF THE ROYALS C/C FATHER PASSED AWAY THIS MORNING... MAY HE REST IN PEACE.. :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


MAY HE RIP :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 4 2009, 04:48 PM~14095915
> *IM SAD TO SAY THAT OJ THE PRESIDENT OF THE ROYALS C/C FATHER PASSED AWAY THIS MORNING... MAY HE REST IN PEACE</span>.. :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *



<span style=\'color:red\'>*may he rest in peace... OJ keep your head up* :angel:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

yo oj im very sorry to here that. kepp your head up bro. when i met your pops at the shop he was a cool dude. may he rest in peace.


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

ah man not pops  pops was always down for whatever  may he R.I.P :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## LOC501

SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS OJ.NEVER MET HIM BUT ALOTA PEEPS HAD RESPECT FOR HIM AS I CAN SEE.. SO FOR THAT I PAY MY RESPECTS TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY... :happysad: :angel: 

LOC


----------



## G-OD BODY

Sorry to hear this Bro....Prayer said for you and your fam


----------



## stevie d

r.i.p pops you will be sadly missed ,a sad loss to the whole family keep your head up yall let me know the arrangement and il try to be there to pay my respects :angel: :angel: :tears: :tears:


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 4 2009, 02:48 PM~14095915
> *IM SAD TO SAY THAT OJ THE PRESIDENT OF THE ROYALS C/C FATHER PASSED AWAY THIS MORNING... MAY HE REST IN PEACE.. :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *



r.i.p pops :angel: glad i bullshited with him b 4 he passed, i'll miss u old man :tears: , hang in there oj


----------



## seriobuilt

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 4 2009, 02:48 PM~14095915
> *IM SAD TO SAY THAT OJ THE PRESIDENT OF THE ROYALS C/C FATHER PASSED AWAY THIS MORNING... MAY HE REST IN PEACE.. :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


R.I.P POPS KEEP YOUR HEAD UP OJ 
MY PRAYERS GO OUT TO YOU AND YOUR FAM. HE WILL BE MISSED


----------



## AmyD

Pops you will be missed by alot of people you have touched so many hearts and your legend will live forever, This is a huge loss in the Black Magic family our thoughts and prayers are with you all. :tears:

OJ keep your head up babe we all love you and will be here for you all the time. :tears: 


Pops will always be around :angel:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

I can see pops loungin in the shop and bs ing with everybody. Your pops was a cool dude.


----------



## 4_PLAY!

Met up with Pop's many times hung out with him at Ron's B-day party
He was a great guy will be deeply missed 

Keep your head up O.J be proud your dad was a great person 


:angel: God Bless Jerry Lamm


----------



## Hoss805

sorry to hear that, 
RIP :angel:


----------



## MODHOPPER

Sorry to hear about your loss OJ.


----------



## 83 grandprix

are prayers go out to you and your family oj :angel: :angel:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:nicoderm: ttt


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wats crackin M see you in oct.


----------



## 310~SFCC

R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

Individuals Car Club Los Angeles Welcomes all on the 5th of July










Nacho
Individuals Car Club
Los Angeles


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

RIP


----------



## Hannibal Lector

ttt


----------



## seriobuilt

bump for BLACKMAGIC HYDRAULICS
WELCOME TO THE DARKSIDE


----------



## 1sikMC

Man sorry to hear that pops was a great guy and was always willing to help. RIP pops . stay strong OJ.


----------



## Paul K

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Jun 5 2009, 10:00 AM~14096505
> *Here at Black Magic we are mourning the loss of a friend and a family member!! Pops was our Pops he will be greatly missed by all!! Sending our love and strength to OJ, Mya, and Jade at this time, we love you guys and will be there every step of the way!!!!!
> *


holy shit..............sorry to hear such bad news........pops was a good bloke...may he rest in peace


----------



## 81cutty

black magic all day


----------



## CROWDS91

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 4 2009, 01:48 PM~14095915
> *IM SAD TO SAY THAT OJ THE PRESIDENT OF THE ROYALS C/C FATHER PASSED AWAY THIS MORNING... MAY HE REST IN PEACE.. :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


SRY TO HEAR OJ HANG IN THERE HOLMES FROM ALL OF US AT DA SHOP


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 30 2009, 06:46 PM~14048666
> *what is that inside the rear springs??????????? and why?
> *



it NASA foil it gives more gravational pull


----------



## flaked85

sorry for your loss OJ.


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## MONTE CARLO SD

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 6 2009, 01:25 AM~13800009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1350 as a complete kit...2 pump 4 dumps F/B/S/S i'll post up wit the tanks tomorrow
> *



shits clean


----------



## beanerman

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 4 2009, 02:48 PM~14095915
> *IM SAD TO SAY THAT OJ THE PRESIDENT OF THE ROYALS C/C FATHER PASSED AWAY THIS MORNING... MAY HE REST IN PEACE.. :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


damn man im sorry to hear about pops. i got to meet and hang out with him at the shop last year sorry about your loss brother keep your head up  :angel:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

hold up! where is the rest of the black magic cars that put it down?


----------



## ($El chamuko$)




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:0


----------



## Hannibal Lector

i heard someone say he cheated. i noticed thatron was wipin his hands like 3 or 4 times b4 he hit the switch on the truck. nervous guy :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 4 2009, 02:48 PM~14095915
> *IM SAD TO SAY THAT OJ THE PRESIDENT OF THE ROYALS C/C FATHER PASSED AWAY THIS MORNING... MAY HE REST IN PEACE.. :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


May POPS REST IN PEACE. All of us here at All Out Customs sends out our sincere condolences goes out to OJ and Family. It was always good chatting with POPS at the shop. He will definitely be missed. Keep your head up OJ. 
:angel:


----------



## seriobuilt

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jun 9 2009, 11:15 PM~14146826
> *i heard someone say he cheated. i noticed thatron was wipin his hands like 3 or 4 times b4 he hit the switch on the truck. nervous guy :biggrin:
> *


he wasnt nervous he had oil on his hands from one of the cars


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT

> _Originally posted by seriobuilt_@Jun 8 2009, 12:58 PM~14127792
> *bump for BLACKMAGIC HYDRAULICS
> WELCOME TO THE DARKSIDE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Strokin it before the hop. Rons a freaky mutha fukah


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jun 10 2009, 09:32 AM~14148324
> *Strokin it before the hop. Rons a freaky mutha fukah
> *


 :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

generation 3 pistons hard at work :0


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

A chick hittin switches is just hot. Keep up the good work!


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 9 2009, 07:25 AM~14136753
> *hold up! where is the rest of the black magic cars that put it down?
> *


----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Heres a picture of POPS being a gangster.... After the super show. 








Rest in Piece

Getting ready to do some serious travling ,Roswell this week, Tulsa next, the off to Denver Lowrider show.

Thanks for everyone being patient with us here due to all this unexpected situations


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 11 2009, 12:47 AM~14158048
> *Heres a picture of POPS being a gangster.... After the super show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rest in Piece
> 
> Getting ready to do some serious travling ,Roswell this week, Tulsa next, the off to Denver Lowrider show.
> 
> Thanks for everyone being patient with us here due to all this unexpected situations
> *


r.i.p pops i remember that night  

see a friday homie


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Hellooooooo steeeeeeve!


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 11 2009, 12:47 AM~14158048
> *Heres a picture of POPS being a gangster.... After the super show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rest in Piece
> 
> Getting ready to do some serious travling ,Roswell this week, Tulsa next, the off to Denver Lowrider show.
> 
> Thanks for everyone being patient with us here due to all this unexpected situations
> *



r.i.p old man


----------



## goof

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 11 2009, 12:47 AM~14158048
> *Heres a picture of POPS being a gangster.... After the super show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rest in Piece
> 
> Getting ready to do some serious travling ,Roswell this week, Tulsa next, the off to Denver Lowrider show.
> 
> Thanks for everyone being patient with us here due to all this unexpected situations
> *


r.i.p pops!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

pops was a cool dude.


----------



## singlepumpking

Sorry to hear about that Ron.

RIP.

Was your dad into cars or customizing?


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Jun 11 2009, 09:07 PM~14166628
> *Sorry to hear about that Ron.
> 
> RIP.
> 
> Was your dad into cars or customizing?
> *




that wasent rons dad. it was oj's dad but we all called him pops


----------



## RULOW

sorry for your loss OJ and all black magic family. RIP POPS


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by Stunta_@Jun 13 2009, 10:15 AM~14178671
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: *looking good bro *


----------



## Hannibal Lector

looks good dont forget to pump the tires


----------



## ulost1

Nice homie!


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

*some pics and videos of roswell show BMH #1 ...stevie ds boy on the swith.. congrats ron and stevie D for putting it down for the BM familia *   

View My Video



















View My Video

View My Video


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Stunta_@Jun 13 2009, 09:15 AM~14178671
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good ray


----------



## G&CWireWheels

good work  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rick383

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Jun 13 2009, 08:20 PM~14182764
> *some pics and videos of roswell show  BMH #1 ...stevie ds boy on the swith..  congrats ron and stevie D for putting it down for the BM familia
> 
> View My Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View My Video
> 
> View My Video
> *



where was that at?


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Jun 13 2009, 09:20 PM~14182764
> *some pics and videos of roswell show  BMH #1 ...stevie ds boy on the swith..  congrats ron and stevie D for putting it down for the BM familia
> 
> View My Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View My Video
> 
> View My Video
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Jun 14 2009, 10:45 AM~14185995
> *where was that at?
> *




roswell new mexico


----------



## Hannibal Lector

nice shit guys i cant wait for vegas in oct.


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jun 10 2009, 11:51 PM~14157798
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a dope pic


----------



## lincoln313




----------



## Hannibal Lector

what did ron do at that show


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jun 14 2009, 06:47 PM~14188896
> *thats a dope pic
> *



Thanks POPEYE....I'm trying....just wish I had a better view and camera.


----------



## Chris

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 6 2009, 06:25 AM~13800009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1350 as a complete kit...2 pump 4 dumps F/B/S/S i'll post up wit the tanks tomorrow
> *


any pics with the tanks on?


----------



## stevie d

bmh all day el taco was on the bumper hard the paqst weekend 72" on the sticks i even had my 8 year old putting the car on the bumper rollin has the vids :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by el chamuco+Jun 13 2009, 10:43 AM~14178821-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: *looking good bro *
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Hannibal [email protected] 13 2009, 04:08 PM~14180678
> *looks good dont forget to pump the tires
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *yea i checked da air on em after that pic and they were at 30 psi, filled em up to 50psi*
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-WestTexas_lowlow_@Jun 13 2009, 10:23 PM~14182790
> *lookin good ray
> *


*thanks homie, still a got a ways to go before im finished wit her, next step is chrome * :0

*too bad i chipped da fuck out this weekend haha* :biggrin: *gotta dial her in a lil (or alot) *


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Jun 13 2009, 10:20 PM~14182764
> *some pics and videos of roswell show  BMH #1 ...stevie ds boy on the swith..  congrats ron and stevie D for putting it down for the BM familia
> 
> View My Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View My Video
> 
> View My Video
> *


*da cuttys looking real good stevie, and ryan looks like hes having fun on da switch* :yes:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Solid job on your boy steve he's doin really good


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Jun 13 2009, 08:20 PM~14182764
> *some pics and videos of roswell show  BMH #1 ...stevie ds boy on the swith..  congrats ron and stevie D for putting it down for the BM familia
> 
> View My Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View My Video
> 
> View My Video
> *


dont forget about pjay and the rest of the bm powered hoppers out there :biggrin:


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 15 2009, 10:21 AM~14193619
> *dont forget about pjay and the rest of the bm powered hoppers out there  :biggrin:
> *


*coundnt find any videos or pics of the rest of the fam.... * :0


----------



## Vayzfinest

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 6 2009, 01:25 AM~13800009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1350 as a complete kit...2 pump 4 dumps F/B/S/S i'll post up wit the tanks tomorrow
> *



any pics of these in a trunk?


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Jun 15 2009, 11:06 AM~14195178
> *any pics of these in a trunk?
> *



thers a pic with old school new in the trunk in the bmh website in the pic section


----------



## Pjay

Roswell 09


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jun 15 2009, 04:46 PM~14198705
> *Roswell 09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:yessad: :thumbsup:


----------



## fghfghnfg

http://www.tradeshoes9.com/product_list.aspx?pcid=501


----------



## 87cuttlashopper

Couple comp hoppers and some street hoppers..........you know what it takes to get more inches but it does not looks pretty! I just put standards on mine and I don' like it.....hit nice though.


----------



## haze1995




----------



## ($El chamuko$)

*Back to the top... * :0 :0


----------



## Hannibal Lector

nice pics and vids


----------



## Supe

TTT


----------



## Hannibal Lector

TTT


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Jun 16 2009, 07:38 AM~14204784
> *Back to the top...  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


chipper's are people too


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 18 2009, 12:05 PM~14228942
> *chipper's are people too
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Jun 16 2009, 09:38 AM~14204784
> *Back to the top...  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*you can tell Rons in West Texas, you can see da horse in da back :biggrin: i seen him testing out his LS and da car was smashing da bumper HARD, and it doesnt get stuck* :0


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Stunta_@Jun 18 2009, 12:51 PM~14229429
> *you can tell Rons in West Texas, you can see da horse in da back  :biggrin:  i seen him testing out his LS and da car was smashing da bumper HARD, and it  doesnt get stuck  :0
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

oh yessssss! real hard


----------



## stevie d

:biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Is ron back at the shop yet or he's still ridin horses. Sup steve must be hot out there huh?


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jun 19 2009, 09:31 AM~14237630
> *Is ron back at the shop yet or he's still ridin horses. Sup steve must be hot out there huh?
> *


*hes still riding horses... and milking some of stevies cows lol* :0


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## ($El chamuko$)

*stevie d on the bumpa * :0 :0


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Jun 19 2009, 11:35 AM~14238502
> *stevie d on the bumpa  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*looks like stevie d is up there wit da big dawgs*


----------



## 81cutty

ttt 4 bmh


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Nice pose stevie!


----------



## 63hardtoprider

not installed YET.... but soon very soon......


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Jun 20 2009, 10:55 AM~14246642
> *not installed YET.... but soon very soon......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*looking good homie nice impala.. post up pics when you get it all installed * :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Hell yeah that's sum nice shit. Post it up when its done


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jun 20 2009, 11:26 AM~14246821
> *Hell yeah that's sum nice shit. Post it up when its done
> *


*pics of your bully blue??* :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

I will have some pics and videos here at Tulsa, we made it safe with a shit load of BMH cars. We just got back from Bulshitten in the parking lot. Doesn't look like to many west coasters came to play...

Props to the Kansas boys (street riders and Lil mo's) Stevie D from R&J hydros ,David from Luxuary tire,The crew from Franks hydraulics for kicking it .
Tomorrow will be a hot day ,and alot of hopping


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 21 2009, 01:13 AM~14251217
> *I will have some pics and videos here at Tulsa, we made it safe with a shit load of BMH cars. We just got back from Bulshitten in the parking lot. Doesn't look like to many west coasters came to play...
> 
> Props to the Kansas boys (street riders and Lil mo's) Stevie D from R&J hydros ,David from Luxuary tire,The crew from Franks hydraulics for kicking it .
> Tomorrow will be a hot day ,and alot of hopping
> *


 :biggrin: Whats up big dawg!

Big *M* puts it down!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Jun 21 2009, 12:16 AM~14251231
> *:biggrin: Whats up big dawg!
> 
> Big M</span> puts it down!
> *



Came to put it down...Not into the midwest or westcoast thing, just reppin the crew and the Dream Tea<span style=\'color:blue\'>m


----------



## Hannibal Lector

seems like you had alot of fun out there. cant wait to goto vegas cuz im gonna bring party, cuz i am the party! :roflmao:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jun 21 2009, 05:08 PM~14255754
> *seems like you had alot of fun out there. cant wait to goto vegas cuz im gonna bring party, cuz i am the party! :roflmao:
> *


Just back from the pic and it was hotter then hell, but had a good time, Roll'n got some good video as Majestic's DREAM TEAM took most the wins. :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 21 2009, 12:31 AM~14251306
> *Came to put it down...Not into the midwest or westcoast thing, just reppin the crew and the <span style=\'colorurple\'>DREAM MACHINE RON? LOL*


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES




----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Jun 20 2009, 09:28 AM~14246829
> *pics of your bully blue?? :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


oh yeah my bad homie ima do it tomorrow in the day my homie will post it up for me. sorry :biggrin:


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jun 23 2009, 04:11 AM~14270223
> *oh yeah my bad homie ima do it tomorrow in the day my homie will post it up for me. sorry :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Jun 23 2009, 02:23 AM~14270254
> *
> *


I forward it to stunta here on LIL ask him to send it to u or give me ur email n I can send it. Its pics of her and parents. She makes 10 weeks on friday n the pics I have of her is as far as 5 weeks.LMK ima update it soon


----------



## supersporting88

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jun 24 2009, 01:08 PM~14283481
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Not a whole lot to take pictures of in Oklahoma huh? LOL


----------



## 1sikMC

Black magic all day everyday single pump.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jun 24 2009, 12:44 PM~14284322
> *Black magic all day everyday single pump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice pic


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jun 24 2009, 12:44 PM~14284322
> *Black magic all day everyday single pump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Car looks good and performs just as good!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

BMH servin fools. Nice ride!


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jun 24 2009, 05:09 PM~14285787
> *BMH servin fools. Nice ride!
> *


*wuz up carnal... *


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jun 24 2009, 12:44 PM~14284322
> *Black magic all day everyday single pump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN THATS A BAD BITCH!!!


----------



## 81cutty

ron doing tha damn thang in tulsa this past weekend


----------



## TWEEDY

:yes:


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 4_PLAY!

Damn that is working.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

*bump..*


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

You know this mang :0


----------



## stevie d

el taco in action





bm powered :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Jun 19 2009, 10:35 AM~14238502
> *stevie d on the bumpa  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



whats with stevie doing the 2 step lol


----------



## 4_PLAY!

stevie d :thumbsup: :thumbsup: looking good


----------



## TWEEDY

*IM ON A BOAT*


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## TWEEDY

you beat me to it dammit.. :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jun 26 2009, 12:22 AM~14303339
> *you beat me to it dammit.. :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: what up homie


----------



## TWEEDY

Just chillin bro. wheres all your pics at :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jun 26 2009, 12:33 AM~14303379
> *Just chillin bro. wheres all your pics at :biggrin:
> *



havent uploaded all of them yet been lazy.


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jun 26 2009, 11:22 AM~14306628
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jun 26 2009, 11:23 AM~14306637
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam thats 1 sexxxyyyy mofo :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 26 2009, 12:14 PM~14307108
> *dam thats 1 sexxxyyyy mofo  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: if u say so homie...............


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jun 26 2009, 12:23 PM~14306637
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bondo ,looks like you givin Stevie a back rub....Should've hooked me up on the way home with some back rubs nikka :0


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 26 2009, 12:14 PM~14307108
> *dam thats 1 sexxxyyyy mofo  :biggrin:
> *


 :barf:


----------



## SWIPH




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jun 26 2009, 01:33 AM~14303379
> *Just chillin bro. wheres all your pics at :biggrin:
> *


Posted the topic on lincoln 4 link.... a show how to do it, If you need the parts and Jermaine to fab it up , hit me up...like 200 in parts and you install , not no 800


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 27 2009, 10:11 PM~14318003
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oH SHIT.. can I save that photo... 

I see you ready for denver :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 27 2009, 09:17 PM~14318062
> *oH SHIT.. can I save that photo...
> 
> I see you ready for denver :0  :biggrin:
> *


Its pretty ready-- but Im still gonna mess with it to see how much more I can get out of it :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 27 2009, 10:41 PM~14318266
> *Its pretty ready-- but Im still gonna mess with it to see how much more I can get out of it :biggrin:
> *


Any after hops up in mile high city?????????????????


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 27 2009, 09:43 PM~14318285
> *Any after hops up in mile high city?????????????????
> *



Not that I know of yet-- coloRadO is pretty weak in the hop game.. LETS GET SOMETHIN GOIN--  :cheesy: 
where you stayin at when ya come??


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 27 2009, 10:45 PM~14318297
> *Not that I know of yet-- coloRadO is pretty weak in the hop game.. LETS GET SOMETHIN GOIN--   :cheesy:
> where you stayin at when ya come??
> *


Drury inn....The homie Stevie gots it hooked up from his wifey....Super Amy's :biggrin: Just givin the plug out to rep... :biggrin: 


Gotta jet, we rollin some corners tonite in the low lows....Hey Jermaine if you read this I'm not gonna hop the caddi, just break in the tries..hahhaah


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 26 2009, 04:16 PM~14309405
> *Bondo ,looks like you givin Stevie a back rub....Should've hooked me up on the way home with some back rubs nikka :0
> *


why you think i was smiling like that :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 27 2009, 09:11 PM~14318003
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam looks like shes working good


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jun 24 2009, 12:44 PM~14284322
> *Black magic all day everyday single pump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pic


----------



## Woodside

single 75inches


----------



## Woodside

single 75inches


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 27 2009, 11:45 PM~14318988
> *dam looks like shes working good
> *



YA-- still got a lot of work to do though


----------



## 1sikMC

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 28 2009, 12:03 AM~14319070
> *nice pic
> *


Here is a video hitting 60" single pump tha darkside is the right side :biggrin: 
http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=9blw1k&s=5


----------



## 1sikMC

oh yea with this in it too :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jun 29 2009, 01:22 PM~14329640
> *oh yea with this in it too :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn packin some heat :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 27 2009, 10:41 PM~14318266
> *Its pretty ready-- but Im still gonna mess with it to see how much more I can get out of it :biggrin:
> *



lol i see you finally let the cat out of the bag now...just try not weld any batteries to the frame rack again this time lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jun 29 2009, 01:17 PM~14329591
> *Here is a video hitting 60" single pump tha darkside is the right side :biggrin:
> http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=9blw1k&s=5
> *


shit hit that bumper so hard, i bet if u got the rear to lock up some more youd probably squeeze another 10 inches out of it


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 28 2009, 09:58 PM~14324311
> *YA-- still got a lot of work to do though
> *


ya that would be checking, and re checking your batteries lol....


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 29 2009, 03:21 PM~14331393
> *ya that would be checking, and re checking your batteries lol....
> *


I did CHEC EM-- right before it went on the bumper- then I RE CHECCED em when I saw one was welded to the battery rac :biggrin:


----------



## triple X level

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 29 2009, 02:51 PM~14331079
> *Damn packin some heat :0  :biggrin:
> *



hes actually not LOL shaved fire wall LOL


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jun 29 2009, 02:17 PM~14329591
> *Here is a video hitting 60" single pump tha darkside is the right side :biggrin:
> http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=9blw1k&s=5
> *


THAT MOFO IS WORKIN.  BMH#1


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jun 29 2009, 12:17 PM~14329591
> *Here is a video hitting 60" single pump tha darkside is the right side :biggrin:
> http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=9blw1k&s=5
> *


 :0 :0 :0 dam! smack tha shiz out of that bumper! that motor is CLEAN to :worship:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 29 2009, 03:19 PM~14331371
> *lol i see you finally let the cat out of the bag now...just try not weld any batteries to the frame rack again this time lol
> *


Ya-- I couldnt help it :biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Jun 28 2009, 08:55 PM~14324282
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> single 75inches
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

Looking good BMH :thumbsup: ....Whats up chente i like the lincoln still doing the damn thing in Santa Barbra.... :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Jun 28 2009, 09:56 PM~14324296
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> single 75inches
> *


Oh shit Diamonds workin !!!!! lookin good Portland...*Big M *homie


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Jun 29 2009, 11:31 PM~14336307
> *Looking good BMH :thumbsup: ....Whats up chente i like the lincoln still doing the damn thing in Santa Barbra.... :thumbsup:
> *


Sup Mister Lammmmmmmm :cheesy:


----------



## stevie d

took another win for bm this weekend el taco was bumpering so hard the bumper was hanging off smashed the filler to bits they only gave me 67" which is strange as its been in the 70s for the last 2 weeks :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 29 2009, 11:39 PM~14336410
> *took another win for bm this weekend el taco was bumpering so hard the bumper was hanging off smashed the filler to bits they only gave me 67" which is strange as its been in the 70s for the last 2 weeks  :biggrin:
> *


They put the numbers on and than added wheels....still took the win with inches to spare i'm sure..... BMH TTT


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 29 2009, 10:58 PM~14336678
> *They put the numbers on and than added wheels....still took the win with inches to spare i'm sure..... BMH TTT
> *


bad thing was they was using my sticks haha yeah we had a few inches to spare el taco did 67 the truck did 60 but blew a sol ,then there was another s10 that did 43 a linc that did 35 and josephs cutty that blew a hose at 25" and they was still crying :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 30 2009, 12:00 AM~14336713
> *bad thing was they was using my sticks haha yeah we had a few inches to spare el taco did 67 the truck did 60 but blew a sol ,then there was another s10 that did 43 a linc that did 35 and josephs cutty that blew a hose at 25" and they was still crying  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


You got straight fitting on your front hoses, your radical, thats not street????? something like that :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 29 2009, 09:34 PM~14336346
> *Sup Mister Lammmmmmmm :cheesy:
> *


WHATS UP BOSS....BEEN REAL BUSY OVER HERE...WHATS UP WITH U?


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 29 2009, 11:13 PM~14336896
> *You got straight fitting on your front hoses, your radical, thats not street????? something like that :biggrin:
> *


hahaha yessss sssssirrrr :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559

WHATS UP PIESAS LOL SEE U ALL AT THE SUPER SHOW!


----------



## 1sikMC

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 29 2009, 07:01 PM~14333690
> *:0  :0  :0  dam! smack tha shiz out of that bumper! that motor is CLEAN to :worship:
> *


Thanks dog. :biggrin: BMH #1


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jun 29 2009, 12:17 PM~14329591
> *Here is a video hitting 60" single pump tha darkside is the right side :biggrin:
> http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=9blw1k&s=5
> *


Looking good man! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

THE KING'S OF THE STREET'S... USE THE KING OF HYDRUALICS...BMH


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 30 2009, 04:43 PM~14343760
> *THE KING'S OF THE STREET'S... USE THE KING OF HYDRUALICS...BMH
> *


When ya gonna post some new pics of the 63- It was lookin like it was clean enough to eat off before-- so i wanna see how clean that bitch is lookin now :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

:uh: cant get dis tiny pic video shit right


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by Stunta_@Jun 30 2009, 04:51 PM~14343858
> *alright finally got da hang of dis thang
> 
> here is stevie d hitiing bumper dis sunday
> 
> View My Video
> 
> my bros truck single pump, da Hater Hurter fo sho, they alway crying about dis truck , it did 60 here and dats on a bad day  :0 it does 70 on da bumpa
> 
> View My Video
> *


 :0 :biggrin: LIKE ALWAYZ BLACK MAGIC TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Stunta_@Jun 30 2009, 04:51 PM~14343858
> *alright finally got da hang of dis thang
> 
> here is stevie d hitiing bumper dis sunday
> 
> View My Video
> 
> my bros truck single pump, da Hater Hurter fo sho, they alway crying about dis truck , it did 60 here and dats on a bad day  :0 it does 70 on da bumpa
> 
> View My Video
> *


yes sirrrr they still hatin bmh on the bumper all day :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Jun 30 2009, 06:55 PM~14343899
> *:0  :biggrin: LIKE ALWAYZ BLACK MAGIC TTT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 it worked it didnt work on my comp. :angry:


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by Stunta_@Jun 30 2009, 04:57 PM~14343924
> *:0  it worked it didnt work on my comp.  :angry:
> *


YEA IT PLAYED FOR ME :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559

SWIPH WHATS UP bROther I SEE YAA LOL


----------



## stevie d

played for me aswell


----------



## Guest

fuck it, long as yall can see it im good :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Jun 30 2009, 04:59 PM~14343936
> *SWIPH WHATS UP bROther I SEE YAA LOL
> *



What up bRO-- whats good wit ya- you gonna make it to Denver??


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 27 2009, 09:11 PM~14318003
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



AHHH Jimmy's old 64 from Northern Cali.


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 30 2009, 05:02 PM~14343965
> *What up bRO-- whats good wit ya- you gonna make it to Denver??
> *


WANTED TO MAKE IT OUT THERE BUT MONEY IS TIGHT! I KNOW U GONNA BE AT THE SUPER SHOW RIGHT :biggrin: ILL SEE U ALL OUT THERE!


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 30 2009, 01:00 AM~14336713
> *bad thing was they was using my sticks haha yeah we had a few inches to spare el taco did 67 the truck did 60 but blew a sol ,then there was another s10 that did 43 a linc that did 35 and josephs cutty that blew a hose at 25" and they was still crying  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


*here you go nikka.... gonna be takin this to the up coming shows they just crying cuz Black magic holding it down the west texaz... gonna make some shirts like this to wear*


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jun 30 2009, 05:04 PM~14343986
> *AHHH Jimmy's old 64 from Northern Cali.
> *


Its still HIMBONES 64 - its jus got SWIPH on the switch nowadays


----------



## p-funckimpala

Here's my car last week at Englishtown Hop. Black Magic Equipped http://s935.photobucket.com/albums/ad195/A...nt=MOV00733.flv


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Jun 30 2009, 07:07 PM~14345270
> *Here's my car last week at Englishtown Hop.  Black Magic Equipped http://s935.photobucket.com/albums/ad195/A...nt=MOV00733.flv
> *


nice! :biggrin: single or double?


----------



## Soultrain

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 6 2009, 12:25 AM~13800009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1350 as a complete kit...2 pump 4 dumps F/B/S/S i'll post up wit the tanks tomorrow
> *


i want 4 of these


----------



## p-funckimpala

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Jun 30 2009, 08:13 PM~14345353
> *nice!  :biggrin:  single or double?
> *



double no piston yet.


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Jun 30 2009, 09:07 PM~14345270
> *Here's my car last week at Englishtown Hop.  Black Magic Equipped http://s935.photobucket.com/albums/ad195/A...nt=MOV00733.flv
> *



NICE I SEE YOU GOT THAT BITCH WORKIN AGAIN.PROPS HOMIE


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT

*575 HYDRAULICS*
3001 Harrelson - Unit 10w
Las Cruces, NM 88047
(575) 915-0399


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BOULEVARD-EPT_@Jul 1 2009, 12:03 AM~14347397
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 575 HYDRAULICS
> 3001 Harrelson - Unit 10w
> Las Cruces, NM  88047
> (575) 915-0399
> *


looking good homie


----------



## 1sikMC

TTT


----------



## HND_Loco

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Jun 30 2009, 03:31 PM~14336307
> *Looking good BMH :thumbsup: ....Whats up chente i like the lincoln still doing the damn thing in Santa Barbra.... :thumbsup:
> *


GERALDO,

What up fool, spoke to my shipping company they got the shit and its all cool and on its way. Thanks again Jerry send some news............... Hey can you send me Rubens details.

Pete :biggrin:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

Pic from this past sunday at the Majestic Miami Picnic


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by HND_Loco_@Jul 1 2009, 04:02 PM~14355441
> *GERALDO,
> 
> What up fool, spoke to my shipping company they got the shit and its all cool and on its way. Thanks again Jerry send some news............... Hey can you send me Rubens details.
> 
> Pete :biggrin:
> *


No prob.


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Jul 1 2009, 04:54 PM~14355798
> *Pic from this past sunday at the Majestic Miami Picnic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Jul 1 2009, 07:54 PM~14355798
> *Pic from this past sunday at the Majestic Miami Picnic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

TTT


----------



## CHENTEX3

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Jun 29 2009, 10:31 PM~14336307
> *Looking good BMH :thumbsup: ....Whats up chente i like the lincoln still doing the damn thing in Santa Barbra.... :thumbsup:
> *




:biggrin: :420: :yes: :h5: thanks jerry :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Jun 30 2009, 08:07 PM~14345270
> *Here's my car last week at Englishtown Hop.  Black Magic Equipped http://s935.photobucket.com/albums/ad195/A...nt=MOV00733.flv
> *


I like the throwing up your hands and catching it on the next lick too.... Way to put it down Andrew :cheesy:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by BOULEVARD-EPT+Jun 30 2009, 11:03 PM~14347397-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *575 HYDRAULICS*
> 3001 Harrelson - Unit 10w
> Las Cruces, NM  88047
> (575) 915-0399
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not the old dancer from Marcos's is it.?????? Just looked like the battery arrangment
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-94Fleetwoodswangin_@Jul 1 2009, 06:54 PM~14355798
> *Pic from this past sunday at the Majestic Miami Picnic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


And on sum 5.20's :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559+Jun 30 2009, 06:04 PM~14343989-->
> 
> 
> 
> WANTED TO MAKE IT OUT THERE BUT MONEY IS TIGHT! I KNOW U GONNA BE AT THE SUPER SHOW RIGHT :biggrin: ILL SEE U ALL OUT THERE!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup chipper :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2009, 08:03 PM~14345218
> *Its still HIMBONES 64 - its jus got SWIPH on the switch nowadays
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Swiphbone
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-4_PLAY!_@Jul 2 2009, 01:16 AM~14359623
> *No prob.
> *


Whats a crackin SBL...I might be down on the 5th depending on how I feel :cheesy:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 2 2009, 08:31 PM~14367497
> *Sup chipper :biggrin:
> Swiphbone
> Whats a crackin SBL...I might be down on the 5th depending on how I feel :cheesy:
> *


WASS UP BIG RONN .WHEN U COMING DOWN TO THE NORTH COUNTY..HOMIE :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Jul 2 2009, 09:33 PM~14367513
> *WASS UP BIG RONN .WHEN U COMING DOWN TO THE NORTH COUNTY..HOMIE :0
> *


not for a minute, might be doing Sea-world soon???? :cheesy:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Jun 30 2009, 07:07 PM~14345270
> *Here's my car last week at Englishtown Hop.  Black Magic Equipped http://s935.photobucket.com/albums/ad195/A...nt=MOV00733.flv
> *


hey homie that cutty reminds me of my first lowlow i ever had. brings me back memories. exact to the T. is that cobalt blue?


----------



## Hannibal Lector

oh BTW awesome hop.


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 2 2009, 08:31 PM~14367497
> *
> Swiphbone
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

switches4life.... :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 2 2009, 08:29 PM~14367474
> *Thats not the old dancer from Marcos's is it.?????? Just looked like the battery arrangment
> *


:nono: Naw, JR still has it but he broke it. He took over all of his hoppers....


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 29 2009, 09:56 PM~14335156
> *Ya-- I couldnt help it :biggrin:
> *


i think you got a lil excited with the 4th of july show that probably went off in the trunk of ur car and u didnt see it lol


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 2 2009, 11:00 PM~14369315
> *i think you got a lil excited with the 4th of july show that probably went off in the trunk of ur car and u didnt see it lol
> *



NAW-- no fireworks-- ALL SMOKE :biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin:


----------



## p-funckimpala

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 2 2009, 09:24 PM~14367444
> *I like the throwing up your hands and catching it on the next lick too.... Way to put it down Andrew :cheesy:
> *



lol. thanx man! getting better on that switch.


----------



## All Out Customs

What's crackin Big Ron and Black Magic Family, just picked this up, soon it will be powered by the Dark Side.....


----------



## hoodcamino

Say I got a question for you B M H. What is your show cutty hopper doing in height . :cheesy: Are you the record holder.


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by hoodcamino_@Jul 3 2009, 09:14 PM~14376474
> *Say I got a question for you B M H. What is your show cutty  hopper doing in height .  :cheesy: Are you the record holder.
> *


yes it won the double pump last year at the supershow ,its doing mid 80s at the moment :biggrin:


----------



## G-OD BODY

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jul 3 2009, 07:05 PM~14375713
> *What's crackin Big Ron and Black Magic Family, just picked this up, soon it will be powered by the Dark Side.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 2 2009, 08:31 PM~14367497
> *Sup chipper :biggrin:
> *


 :0 LOL WHATS UP RON! HOWS EVERTHIN GOIN..


----------



## p-funckimpala

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jul 2 2009, 11:06 PM~14368639
> *hey homie that cutty reminds me of my first lowlow i ever had. brings me back memories. exact to the T. is that cobalt blue?
> *




na its actually royal blue flake over a black base. lots of flake. :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

sup bm family dont look like were gunna make denver we will still be in orlando by the looks of it :biggrin:


----------



## ($El chamuko$)




----------



## 83 grandprix

black magic equipped hittin the streets soon


----------



## 1sikMC

here how we do it 75" from the door BMH all day single pump View My Video


----------



## 83 grandprix




----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Jul 5 2009, 05:23 PM~14386781
> *na its actually royal blue flake over a black base. lots of flake.  :biggrin:
> *


Kool hoime I'm gonna try n post up the pic of the ride I had many years ago.


----------



## 83 grandprix




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Hey steve wat u guys doin there? Vacation or show?


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jul 5 2009, 10:54 PM~14389237
> *sup bm family dont look like were gunna make denver we will still be in orlando by the looks of it  :biggrin:
> *


Dude you fuckin suck! :angry: Oh well I guess I'll see you in Vegas then :biggrin:


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jul 6 2009, 02:26 PM~14393417
> *here how we do it 75" from the door BMH all day single pump View My Video
> *


looking good,, is that p-townbutcher blazer


> _Originally posted by 83 grandprix_@Jul 6 2009, 02:34 PM~14393480
> *
> 
> *


----------



## RULOW

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Jun 30 2009, 07:07 PM~14345270
> *Here's my car last week at Englishtown Hop.  Black Magic Equipped http://s935.photobucket.com/albums/ad195/A...nt=MOV00733.flv
> *


killing them andrew :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

whoa damn that regal looks like its gonna do sum damage in the streets, i would put new batts though. :biggrin:


----------



## 83 grandprix

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jul 6 2009, 08:16 PM~14396341
> *whoa damn that regal looks like its gonna do sum damage in the streets, i would put new batts though. :biggrin:
> *


thanks i hope it does do some damage to many shit talkers out here oyea i'm gettin new batts soon just put those in to lift up the back :biggrin:


----------



## p-funckimpala

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Jul 6 2009, 04:24 PM~14394896
> *killing them andrew :biggrin:
> *



oh damn whats up RULOW? whats crack'n? hows your regal doin?


----------



## beanerman

sup guys :biggrin:


----------



## RULOW

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Jul 6 2009, 08:16 PM~14397494
> *oh damn whats up RULOW? whats crack'n? hows your regal doin?
> *


 it will be at drastic, new springs  i'll take second place :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector+Jul 6 2009, 12:34 PM~14393482-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hey steve wat u guys doin there? Vacation or show?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> vacation been at sea world all day totaly awesome
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Purple Haze_@Jul 6 2009, 02:31 PM~14394406
> *Dude you fuckin suck!  :angry:  Oh well I guess I'll see you in Vegas then  :biggrin:
> *


you know how it is homie family 1st n all that shit it was a free trip to see mickey :biggrin:


----------



## LOC501

SUP BMH!
DID MY STUFF MAKE IT TO CHROME YET? :biggrin: :cheesy: :dunno:


----------



## CADI SWANGIN

wassup homie  
90LAC V8 single pump 8batts BMH PISTON PUMP  

from japan :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TfJtbj63ivk


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by CADI SWANGIN_@Jul 7 2009, 08:21 AM~14400800
> *wassup homie
> 90LAC V8 single pump 8batts BMH PISTON PUMP
> 
> from japan  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TfJtbj63ivk
> *


dat bitch swang nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

doin good even in japan.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

BMH WORLD WIDE!!!!


----------



## ($El chamuko$)




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by beanerman_@Jul 6 2009, 10:07 PM~14398096
> *sup guys :biggrin:
> *


Sup big guy....Hows Tucsonia treaten you


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by CADI SWANGIN_@Jul 7 2009, 07:21 AM~14400800
> *wassup homie
> 90LAC V8 single pump 8batts BMH PISTON PUMP
> 
> from japan  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TfJtbj63ivk
> *


This bridge look fimilar.... :biggrin: 
from the door  








BMH in Japan ...Oh shit :biggrin:


----------



## kustom_caddi88

that 90 look clean ass hell mashn on the switch.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustom_caddi88

that 90 look clean ass hell mashn on the switch.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

DAMN STRAIGHT BMH IN JAPAN.... BMH is takin ovah!


----------



## CADI SWANGIN

thankyou BMH! thankyou homie!!

BMH No.1!! :biggrin: 

single pump all day everyday....










this pics 2008lowlider show japan tour


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by CADI SWANGIN_@Jul 8 2009, 03:06 AM~14409783
> *thankyou BMH! thankyou homie!!
> 
> BMH No.1!! :biggrin:
> 
> single pump all day everyday....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this pics 2008lowlider show japan tour
> *



 Japan doin the damm thang


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Nice cadi homie.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by CADI SWANGIN_@Jul 8 2009, 03:06 AM~14409783
> *thankyou BMH! thankyou homie!!
> 
> BMH No.1!! :biggrin:
> 
> single pump all day everyday....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this pics 2008lowlider show japan tour
> *


BMH PUT'N IT DOWN WORLD WIDE..


----------



## Hannibal Lector

My 1000 post for the BMH ohana!


----------



## p-funckimpala

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Jul 6 2009, 11:37 PM~14399153
> *it will be at drastic, new springs   i'll take second place :biggrin:
> *




lol. hey you never know i might burn my shit up again! lol. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by CADI SWANGIN_@Jul 8 2009, 03:06 AM~14409783
> *thankyou BMH! thankyou homie!!
> 
> BMH No.1!! :biggrin:
> 
> single pump all day everyday....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this pics 2008lowlider show japan tour
> *



:0 nice, what coils u running?


----------



## RULOW

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Jul 8 2009, 08:47 PM~14417938
> *lol. hey you never know i might burn my shit up again! lol. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


its all part of the game  but i hope you dont...see you there homie :biggrin:


----------



## CADI SWANGIN

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jul 9 2009, 02:43 PM~14418825
> *:0 nice, what coils u running?
> *


made in japan 4.8t coil :cheesy:


----------



## 83 grandprix

for sale pm me if any one is interested $3800


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin:


----------



## 86cutt

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jun 29 2009, 01:17 PM~14329591
> *Here is a video hitting 60" single pump tha darkside is the right side :biggrin:
> http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=9blw1k&s=5
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze

My single pump - 13's with a 327 under the hood doin 60in. 

Plus we had a leak at the cylinder LOL....BMH All day!!!


http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2zsxloj&s=5


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jul 10 2009, 07:20 AM~14432439
> *My single pump - 13's with a 327 under the hood doin 60in.
> 
> Plus we had a leak at the cylinder LOL....BMH All day!!!
> http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2zsxloj&s=5
> *


BMH..WEST..EAST..MID WEST.. PUT'N IT DOWN COAST TO COAST..


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jul 10 2009, 06:20 AM~14432439
> *My single pump - 13's with a 327 under the hood doin 60in.
> 
> Plus we had a leak at the cylinder LOL....BMH All day!!!
> http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2zsxloj&s=5
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1sikMC

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jul 10 2009, 07:20 AM~14432439
> *My single pump - 13's with a 327 under the hood doin 60in.
> 
> Plus we had a leak at the cylinder LOL....BMH All day!!!
> http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2zsxloj&s=5
> *


You have stock locations in the rear? car works good it nice to see another car with a v8 in it. i have a 350 in mine too


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jul 10 2009, 12:49 PM~14435425
> *You have stock locations in the rear? car works good it nice to see another car with a v8 in it. i have a 350 in mine too
> *


*
HOW MUCH WEIGHT???*


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 10 2009, 12:54 PM~14434195
> *BMH..WEST..EAST..MID WEST.. PUT'N IT DOWN COAST TO COAST..</span>
> *



<span style=\'color:red\'>*Dont forget the WEST TEXAZ*


----------



## WICKED915

> _Originally posted by BOULEVARD-EPT_@Jun 30 2009, 10:03 PM~14347397
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 575 HYDRAULICS
> 3001 Harrelson - Unit 10w
> Las Cruces, NM  88047
> (575) 915-0399
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## straight clownin

Just got our new pump in, one day before the show, gen. 3, still working on it, single pump; black magic equiped.


----------



## Psycho631

what size hoses do you guys run to the front? I just got my piston pump today and it came with #6 and I was gonna run #8


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Jul 13 2009, 12:44 AM~14454892
> *Just got our new pump in, one day before the show, gen. 3, still working on it, single pump; black magic equiped.
> 
> *


*THAT SHIT FLOATS LIKE A MOFO!!*


----------



## straight clownin

> _Originally posted by TALKINSHIT!!_@Jul 13 2009, 03:21 PM~14460342
> *THAT SHIT FLOATS LIKE A MOFO!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it floats like your momma.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Jul 13 2009, 03:55 PM~14460681
> *it floats like your momma.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Hannibal Lector

It depends I run #6 hoses yblock in the trunk.


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jul 13 2009, 06:57 PM~14461376
> *It depends I run #6 hoses yblock in the trunk.
> *


*x2 were the pics of your pit* :angry: :angry:


----------



## straight clownin

38Uqa57-QPk&feature


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 10 2009, 11:54 AM~14434195
> *BMH..WEST..EAST..MID WEST.. PUT'N IT DOWN COAST TO COAST..
> *


What it Deeeeewww Big Homie :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Jul 13 2009, 05:45 PM~14461866
> *x2 were the pics of your pit :angry:  :angry:
> *


oh shit i thought i send them through you on ur email. wasnt it like texas pits or sumtin? shit homie pm me ur email address.my bad


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Jul 13 2009, 05:45 PM~14461866
> *x2 were the pics of your pit :angry:  :angry:
> *


actually give me ur myspace name and i'll add u. i have the recent pics of her on there, if you got a myspace. and dont be staring at the wife either in there. :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jul 14 2009, 01:11 AM~14466412
> *actually give me ur myspace name and i'll add u. i have the recent pics of her on there, if you got a myspace. and dont be staring at the wife either in there. :biggrin:
> *


add me il show him


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector+Jul 14 2009, 03:07 AM~14466399-->
> 
> 
> 
> oh shit i thought i send them through you on ur email. wasnt it like texas pits or sumtin? shit homie pm me ur email address.my bad
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hannibal Lector_@Jul 14 2009, 03:11 AM~14466412
> *actually give me ur myspace name and i'll add u. i have the recent pics of her on there, if you got a myspace. and dont be staring at the wife either in there. :biggrin:
> *


*i dont have a myspace... but i will pm you my email so you can send them there*


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jul 14 2009, 02:52 PM~14471364
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What up Mondo? What it dew brotha? What up with you and pics of my backside?? MAS PUTO :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jul 14 2009, 07:54 AM~14467522
> *add me il show him
> *


yo steve pm me ur myspace. i'll invite you :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Jul 14 2009, 01:26 PM~14471116
> *i dont have a myspace... but i will pm you my email so you can send them there
> *


my wife sent it but only ywo pics, im gonna tell her to send more. :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jul 14 2009, 02:18 PM~14471648
> *What up Mondo? What it dew brotha? What up with you and pics of my backside?? MAS PUTO  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 good seeing u guys again, see u guys in october rigth?










:biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

how did the BMH crew do at the show?


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jul 14 2009, 05:38 PM~14472654
> *my wife sent it but only ywo pics, im gonna tell her to send more. :biggrin:
> *


*i seen the pics that fuker has a big ass head is you gonna crop it ears???*


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jul 14 2009, 04:38 PM~14472658
> *:0  good seeing u guys again, see u guys in october rigth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


LOL good pic. Always a pleasure kickin it with ya'll!

Yeah we'll be down there in Oct.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

yeah its being chopped off on monday, 250 to chop'm, wait about another hour or so n she'll send more.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

oh n her name is lollipop, my son named her cause of the song, i was gonna name her denali after our truck. but for laughs, im gonna name our next pit"damn it''.


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jul 14 2009, 04:15 PM~14473112
> *LOL good pic. Always a pleasure kickin it with ya'll!
> 
> Yeah we'll be down there in Oct.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty

ttt


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jul 14 2009, 04:38 PM~14472662
> *how did the BMH crew do at the show?
> *


 I chipped out at 101''...but other than that the both did real well !!!!! your boy called Jessica today bout the kit???? p.m me


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 14 2009, 08:03 PM~14475867
> *I chipped out at 101''...but other than that the both did real well !!!!! your boy called Jessica today bout the kit???? p.m me
> *


i cant believe you chipped out at 101, brah ima goona tell you the secrets


----------



## stevie d

ttt for the family any pics of the monte on the bumper ron i never get tired of seing that shit


----------



## Hannibal Lector

tired of you steve :biggrin:. whats ur myspace.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

THE KING'S OF THE STREET'S USE THE KING OF HYDRAULICS..B.M.H


----------



## 1sikMC

a lil hop yesterday
View My Video


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jul 15 2009, 01:34 PM~14482923
> *a lil hop yesterday
> View My Video
> *


Lookin good homie! Dat bitch smacked when you caught it :0 

BMH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1sikMC

yea i had a problem the car was rolling forward.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

BMH makes champs, anything else.... Just chumps.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

BMH makes champions, anything else.... Just chumps.


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jul 15 2009, 01:49 PM~14483082
> *yea i had a problem the car was rolling forward.
> *


She's a bad bitch


----------



## Psycho631

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jul 15 2009, 03:49 PM~14483082
> *yea i had a problem the car was rolling forward.
> *



whats the inches on that?


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jul 15 2009, 12:49 PM~14483082
> *yea i had a problem the car was rolling forward.
> *



looks good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jul 15 2009, 01:34 PM~14482923
> *a lil hop yesterday
> View My Video
> *


Hell ya good video, Congrats to Big Mike for atleast putting up a hop, not like Smalltime wit that Bullshit about he's gonna hop ya with a Radical!!!!!!! Way to put it down, both of you guys :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jul 15 2009, 03:14 PM~14483970
> *BMH makes champs, anything else.... Just chumps.
> *


True dat :0 serving fools 1 car at a time


----------



## Hannibal Lector

thats a nice mofo too i seen that in person, i even got footage from the vegas after hop, servin the brown regal.


----------



## 83 grandprix

i hate to do it but my pumps and car are for sale if any one is interested 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=488095


----------



## SHOWTIME916

Ill be at black magic shop the end of july, flyin to vegas for the first time. Is there any shows goin down between july 30th and august 3rd?

Need to pick up some goodies from the shop for my lincoln..


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 14 2009, 08:03 PM~14475867
> *I chipped out at 101''...but other than that the both did real well !!!!!
> *


I like this pic of me and ROn I I call it- 
*"The VIRGIN VS The VET"* :biggrin:


----------



## 63hardtoprider

its getting closer..................


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jul 15 2009, 12:34 PM~14482923
> *a lil hop yesterday
> View My Video
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## JOEMAN

there you go jerry


----------



## Hannibal Lector

can i ask? why did jerry leave pro hopper for BMH? no need if too much info. butthat looks good jerry.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 15 2009, 07:55 PM~14487514
> *I like this pic of me and ROn  I I call it-
> "The VIRGIN VS The VET" :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a beautiful pic! is that imp in the pit from big time hydros? i havent seen them in a long time in any hop vids. r they still in business?


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector+Jul 16 2009, 01:15 AM~14490133-->
> 
> 
> 
> can i ask? why did jerry leave pro hopper for BMH? no need if too much info. butthat looks good jerry.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha jerry saw the light or should it be the dark :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hannibal Lector_@Jul 16 2009, 01:16 AM~14490136
> *thats a beautiful pic! is that imp in the pit from big time hydros? i havent seen them in a long time in any hop vids. r they still in business?
> *


hhahahahahahahaha you gotta be jokin haha thats a bmh powered imp it was himbones now owned by swiph


----------



## LunaticMark

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jul 15 2009, 12:49 PM~14483082
> *yea i had a problem the car was rolling forward.
> *


looked like you have yourself a dancer there for a minute... lol!!!

car looks really good!!!


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jul 16 2009, 01:16 AM~14490136
> *thats a beautiful pic! is that imp in the pit from big time hydros? i havent seen them in a long time in any hop vids. r they still in business?
> *


Heres a better pic of it to help you clear your mind  









This was only on a single motor outside in the parkin lot since I burnt 1 up inside during the hop- but I love the pic- so here it is :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jul 16 2009, 07:17 AM~14491018
> *
> hhahahahahahahaha you gotta be jokin haha thats a bmh powered imp it was himbones now owned by swiph
> *


Thanks Stevie


----------



## 81cutty

ttt


----------



## 1sikMC

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Jul 15 2009, 05:34 PM~14486077
> *whats the inches on that?
> *


low 60's


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 15 2009, 09:50 PM~14489348
> *
> there you go jerry
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thanks Joey...


----------



## G-OD BODY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 15 2009, 10:50 PM~14489348
> *
> there you go jerry
> *


  Jerrys the fuckin man


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by G-OD BODY_@Jul 16 2009, 06:24 PM~14497689
> * Jerrys the fuckin man
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 15 2009, 07:55 PM~14487514
> *I like this pic of me and ROn  I I call it-
> "The VIRGIN VS The VET" :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like that pic. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 17 2009, 06:52 AM~14501532
> *I like that pic.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Oh yeah that's right, now I recognize the imp. Kool looks real good especially when ron is chippin at 101. Playin Ron!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Hey ron I forgot to mention what's crackin with my homie, did they purchase the set up, I haven't spoke to him since.


----------



## G-OD BODY

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Jul 17 2009, 02:00 AM~14500853
> *:wave:
> *


Whats up Jerry? Still trying to get my girl to bring her camera so I can post up some pics of the Monte


----------



## 1sikMC

here is a test session BMH all the way single pump 
View My Video


----------



## 1sikMC

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 1sikMC, 206ness


what it do big shue


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jul 17 2009, 01:08 PM~14504793
> *here is a test session BMH all the way single pump
> View My Video
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## All Out Customs

TTT


----------



## SWIPH




----------



## Hannibal Lector

yeah i like that pic. :thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

Heres another youtube video of my BMH equiped 64.. I jus wanted to post it since it shows a good view fROm the fROnt-- and a good shot of inside the trunk  
Its at the end-- at about 2min16sec..


----------



## cheecho loco

> Heres another youtube video of my BMH equiped 64.. I jus wanted to post it since it shows a good view fROm the fROnt-- and a good shot of inside the trunk
> Its at the end-- at about 2min16sec..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice video :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad

> Heres another youtube video of my BMH equiped 64.. I jus wanted to post it since it shows a good view fROm the fROnt-- and a good shot of inside the trunk
> Its at the end-- at about 2min16sec..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice video :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> pic trunk? :dunno:
Click to expand...


----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## copone cad

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jul 21 2009, 01:47 AM~14534829
> *I had the honor of taking up close pics at the Traffic CC car show last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i thought he was talking about the hopper that he has.


----------



## HND_Loco

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Jul 17 2009, 07:00 PM~14500853
> *:wave:
> *


Jerry,

Whats up $20ton? I will call you soon to say whats up. Man i HATE U FOOL! your shit always hits good! Nice regal holmes.

Pete........


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jul 21 2009, 12:52 AM~14534861
> *i thought he was talking about the hopper that he has.
> *


My mistake


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jul 20 2009, 11:08 PM~14534125
> *pic trunk? :dunno:
> *


No Pics-- but if I didnt see the video- Id never know there was any flames like that in the trunk :biggrin:


----------



## LivinTheDream

:thumbsup:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by HND_Loco_@Jul 21 2009, 12:15 AM~14534966
> *Jerry,
> 
> Whats up $20ton? I will call you soon to say whats up. Man i HATE U FOOL! your shit always hits good! Nice regal holmes.
> 
> Pete........
> *


Thanks pete...When you coming down again foolio :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HND_Loco

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Jul 22 2009, 03:36 AM~14537716
> *Thanks pete...When you coming down again foolio  :biggrin:
> *


Jerry,

I would like to get out there soon but i am broke and with no annual leave after my 4 month dirty trip to Sud America. the questions is holmes when you coming down under for some crazy fishing? Talk soon.

Pete.......


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

ttt


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

*TTT for the B.M. Family*


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Jul 25 2009, 08:29 PM~14581836
> *TTT for the B.M. Family
> *


----------



## eastbay_drop

i was board and playin with the caprice the other day.


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Jul 27 2009, 01:12 AM~14590912
> *i was board and playin with the caprice the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bumper just how it should be bmh all the way to the top


----------



## G-OD BODY

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Jul 27 2009, 01:12 AM~14590912
> *i was board and playin with the caprice the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  Nice box Homie


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

THE KING'S OF THE STREET.. USE THE KING'S OF HYDRAULICS..BMH


----------



## kustom_caddi88

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 27 2009, 06:07 PM~14596839
> *THE KING'S OF THE STREET.. USE THE KING'S OF HYDRAULICS..BMH
> *


X2 THATS REAL SHIT HOMIE!!!!!


----------



## SWIPH

This video of the Denver show is kind of long-- but it shows some good shots of ROn up on the bumper at some point during it--& it shows my 64-- but it aint quite as sicc lookin as ROn standin straight up :cheesy:


----------



## lowlow24

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 27 2009, 05:07 PM~14596839
> *THE KING'S OF THE STREET.. USE THE KING'S OF HYDRAULICS..BMH
> *


Speak on it!!!!! What it Do Perm??? Answer the phone homie, it's going down hahaha... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 27 2009, 04:07 PM~14596839
> *THE KING'S OF THE STREET.. USE THE KING'S OF HYDRAULICS..BMH
> *


queen's too !!!


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jul 28 2009, 09:48 AM~14603957
> *queen's  too !!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SWIPH, CCE_GiRL

:uh:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by lowlow24_@Jul 28 2009, 09:14 AM~14603660
> *Speak on it!!!!! What it Do Perm??? Answer the phone homie, it's going down hahaha... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

go to work M and answer ur phone! well i dont have a problem with that, you always answer the phone. hey do you have any raw drop mounts for a gbody yet?


----------



## KDM66

> _Originally posted by KandyRegal_@Apr 22 2008, 07:16 PM~10479458
> *SINGLE PUMP BLACK MAGIC PISTON TO THE FRONT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice how many batts are you running and is it 1/2 or 3/4


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jul 28 2009, 11:37 AM~14604934
> *go to work M and answer ur phone! well i dont have a problem with that, you always answer the phone. hey do you have any raw drop mounts for a gbody yet?
> *


we got wut you need holms..


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 28 2009, 01:51 PM~14605707
> *we got wut you need holms..
> *


 :wave:


----------



## eastbay_drop

:thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jul 28 2009, 09:48 AM~14603957
> *queen's  too !!!
> *


----------



## stevie d

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jul 29 2009, 10:12 AM~14615346
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


sssssssssssup ssssssssstevie d.. braaaaaaaand neeeeeew nigka..


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 29 2009, 11:08 AM~14615889
> *sssssssssssup ssssssssstevie d.. braaaaaaaand neeeeeew nigka..
> *


ssssssssssssssup big dawg hows ssssssssssssssshit wit yall


----------



## High-Class Customs

TTT


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

:thumbsup:


----------



## Purple Haze

:biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC

Single gate.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics+Jul 28 2009, 10:48 AM~14603957-->
> 
> 
> 
> queen's  too !!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We almost forgot...I got on him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Purple [email protected] 29 2009, 09:04 AM~14614301
> *:wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup :biggrin: tell Maine ,get at me
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1sikMC_@Jul 30 2009, 01:43 PM~14628491
> *Single gate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Just looked at the Video...That bitch B workin


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 30 2009, 02:09 PM~14628819
> *Sup :biggrin:  tell Maine ,get at me
> 
> *


We'll do homie


----------



## Hannibal Lector

that fucker bangs haaaaard!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

TTT


----------



## 1sikMC

thanks ttt for my black family.lol


----------



## 86cutt

Just looked at the Video...That bitch B workin 
[/quote]
x2 its gonna hurtin some feeling real soon :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

He said BLACK family. 
Anyways I wanna thank the jessica and m for sending the rear uppers n lower n slip n drop mounts for a gbody. Solid service and a great place to get hydraulic needs. Plus I could hear SHAGGY in the back ground workin hard! Shoots n Aloha!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jul 31 2009, 03:29 PM~14640547
> *He said BLACK family.
> Anyways I wanna thank the jessica and m for sending the rear uppers n lower n slip n drop mounts for a gbody. Solid service and a great place to get hydraulic needs. Plus I could hear SHAGGY in the back ground workin hard! Shoots n Aloha!
> *


 :biggrin: thank's homie..


----------



## stevie d

haha he said shaggy ttt for the best


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 28 2009, 09:50 AM~14603973
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Paul K

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 1 2009, 09:57 AM~14640827
> *haha he said shaggy ttt for the best
> *


shaggy :roflmao:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Paul K_@Jul 31 2009, 11:32 PM~14644570
> *shaggy :roflmao:
> *


sup kannnt :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup steve! Yeah I know I hope I don't get drilled for that.


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Aug 1 2009, 07:51 AM~14645556
> *Sup steve! Yeah I know I hope I don't get drilled for that.
> *


sall good im sure he would have forgotten about by october :biggrin:


----------



## Paul K

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 1 2009, 10:26 PM~14645200
> *sup kannnt :biggrin:
> *


im ok man :biggrin: whats goings on in texas


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Paul K_@Aug 1 2009, 07:55 PM~14649077
> *im ok man :biggrin:  whats goings on in texas
> *


same old ou know how it is :biggrin: hows oz


----------



## 63hardtoprider

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Jul 16 2009, 12:12 AM~14488356
> *its getting closer..................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hardlines were mocked up, and got a pic with the skirts on!


----------



## stevie d

ttt


----------



## SWIPH

These pics are for PERM and OJ- since yall was tellin me how much yall liked the new patterns on my top- but didnt get to see em clearcoated at the Denver show since they wasnt cleared yet. Like I said- we got it runnin at 8am- and at that point it was either- get the car runnin-- or clear the patterns-- so- the patterns had to wait.. Here yall go though


----------



## SWIPH

RON- thanks for the prices you gave me on those pasrts I picced up this weekend. PERM AND OJ- thanks for takin care of me and makin sure everything was straight.
 

*BMH IV LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 2 2009, 11:57 PM~14657134
> *RON- thanks for the prices you gave me on those pasrts I picced up this weekend. PERM AND OJ- thanks for takin care of me and makin sure everything was straight.
> 
> 
> BMH IV LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jul 31 2009, 01:00 PM~14638631
> *thanks ttt for my BMH IV LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


*
Jessica was pissed ,but we had to go outta town, Went to Venice to get parts :0 
Glad we could help, hope your trip was cool...long as drive,for a few parts...Dedication brother Thanx Big Homie *


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 3 2009, 03:05 PM~14662240
> *fixed it...
> Jessica was pissed ,but we had to go outta town, Went to Venice to get parts :0
> Glad we could help, hope your trip was cool...long as drive,for a few parts...Dedication brother Thanx Big Homie
> *


You didnt think I was comin did ya :biggrin: 

Wish I could have stuc aROund -- but jus didnt have the time to do it.. Thanks again for the prices on the motors-- maybe next time I will try to buy 20 of em and see if I can save another 5 or 10 bux :cheesy: 

Oh ya- and I love my New shirt









*BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS----------------------- IV----------------------------------- LIFE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 3 2009, 04:24 PM~14662417
> *You didnt think I was comin did ya :biggrin:
> 
> Wish I could have stuc aROund -- but jus didnt have the time to do it.. Thanks again for the prices on the motors-- maybe next time I will try to buy 20 of em and see if I can save another 5 or 10 bux :cheesy:
> 
> Oh ya- and I love my New shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "REAL MEASURE IN FEET NOT INCHES"
> 
> Just some words to live by... *


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Ask ur lady :0


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 4 2009, 12:32 AM~14668656
> *Ask ur lady :0
> *


 :nono: :loco:


----------



## flaked85

TTT FOR THE BADDEST HYDRAULICS COMPANY ON THE PLANET. :biggrin: :biggrin: BMH#1,RAY CHARLES CAN EVEN SEE THAT. :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 4 2009, 12:31 AM~14668647
> *got some others too....
> "REAL MEASURE IN FEET NOT INCHES"
> 
> Just some words to live by...
> *


I better step my game up so I can buy this one and not jus have it hangin in the closet then :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 4 2009, 12:32 AM~14668656
> *Ask ur lady :0
> *


hahaaha i wondered how long before this1 came out lol


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 4 2009, 12:32 AM~14668656
> *Ask ur lady :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## kustom_caddi88

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 4 2009, 02:32 AM~14668656
> *Ask ur lady :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Aug 3 2009, 10:30 AM~14659475
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Hey Perm-- what size did you say you want me to print you up your shirt on


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 4 2009, 10:30 PM~14677888
> *Hey Perm-- what size did you say you want me to print you up your shirt on
> 
> *












he's a 5x , Can I get a 3x...I'm medium fats :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 4 2009, 10:45 PM~14678971
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he's a 5x  , Can I get a 3x...I'm medium fats :biggrin:
> *


You know it homie-- and I only fuc wit tall tees-- so dont worry, they wont look like belly shirts on ya :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 4 2009, 11:01 PM~14679141
> *You know it homie-- and I only fuc wit tall tees-- so dont worry, they wont look like belly shirts on ya :biggrin:
> *


HEY SWIPH SEND ME A 3X TOO........ :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Aug 5 2009, 12:17 AM~14679264
> *HEY SWIPH SEND ME A 3X TOO........ :biggrin:
> *


And look O.J finally started work on his G-rider :0 
This is Pro-Bono work at it's finest...LOL
























See who said we don't use other products...anything works good in the rear :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Aug 4 2009, 11:17 PM~14679264
> *HEY SWIPH SEND ME A 3X TOO........ :biggrin:
> *


I got you covered OJ- dont trip


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 4 2009, 09:30 PM~14677888
> *Hey Perm-- what size did you say you want me to print you up your shirt on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


3xl tall tee to cali


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

ttt


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 5 2009, 10:00 AM~14682198
> *3xl tall tee to cali
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

Hey SWIPH, was upset that I missed ya, had no clue you were coming!!!!!! Maybe next time I will get to meet ya in person instead of here, the phone, or myspace!!! :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 4 2009, 11:49 PM~14679431
> *And look O.J finally started work on his G-rider :0
> This is Pro-Bono work at it's finest...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See who said we don't use other products...anything works good in the rear :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Aug 5 2009, 10:23 AM~14682506
> *Hey SWIPH, was upset that I missed ya, had no clue you were coming!!!!!! Maybe next time I will get to meet ya in person instead of here, the phone, or myspace!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I told ROn-- but I dont think he really believed me-- I mean I guess I would have my doubts to if somebody said they were gonna drive 12 hours jus to pic up some parts :biggrin:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

Well Hello Stevie!!!!!!


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Aug 5 2009, 10:26 AM~14682556
> *Well Hello Stevie!!!!!!
> *


morning jess hows yall on this fine morning


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

Ron and Lex are on there way to Mexicali for chrome, I am just holded down the fort till then!!! lol How's my little girl this morning????


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Aug 5 2009, 10:30 AM~14682609
> *Ron and Lex are on there way to Mexicali for chrome, I am just holded down the fort till then!!! lol How's my little girl this morning????
> *


bless em daddy n baby time lol ,lil mya was sick this morning ,woke up at 7am and threw up ,ryan threw up at 4 am so im on cleaning dutys today hahaha


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

Heard that Ry was sick, my poor babies!!! Give them my love!!!!


----------



## stevie d

will doo myas givin dini morning kisses now lol :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 4 2009, 09:30 PM~14677888
> *Hey Perm-- what size did you say you want me to print you up your shirt on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pro club 5xlt  thank's holms


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 4 2009, 10:30 PM~14677888
> *Hey Perm-- what size did you say you want me to print you up your shirt on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hey what about LEAD or WEIGHT prevention...or or now hear me out on this one...SWITCH RETARD PREVENTION lol


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Aug 4 2009, 07:59 AM~14669895
> *TTT FOR THE BADDEST HYDRAULICS COMPANY ON THE PLANET. :biggrin:  :biggrin: BMH#1,RAY CHARLES CAN EVEN SEE THAT. :biggrin:
> *



:nono: ray charles cant see cce neither lets not put them in the catagory


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 5 2009, 04:58 PM~14685783
> *:nono:  ray charles cant see cce neither lets not put them in the catagory
> *



lol now lets not turn this forum into a CCE bashing one..we have a few of them already started lol


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 5 2009, 03:56 PM~14685768
> *hey what about LEAD or WEIGHT prevention...or or  now hear me out on this one...SWITCH RETARD PREVENTION  lol
> *


Thats funny you say that- Ive actualy got some similiar ideas like that in the works.. Ill be workin on em while Im away on vacation- hopefully I can make things happen while Im gone. Im gonna see if I can get ROn to keep my shirts in stoc at the shop


----------



## stevie d

ttt


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

:thumbsup:


----------



## copone cad

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Aug 6 2009, 05:36 PM~14696661
> *:thumbsup:
> *


hey jess the homie brad up here in portland,or is going to order a kit from you real soon.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic+Aug 5 2009, 11:30 AM~14682609-->
> 
> 
> 
> Ron and Lex are on there way to Mexicali for chrome, I am just holded down the fort till then!!! lol How's my little girl this morning????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got back late last nite, and completed this afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-copone cad_@Aug 6 2009, 08:44 PM~14698126
> *hey jess the homie brad up here in portland,or is going to order a kit from you real soon.
> *


I'll let her know


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 5 2009, 06:02 PM~14686411
> *Thats funny you say that- Ive actualy got some similiar ideas like that in the works.. Ill be workin on em while Im away on vacation- hopefully I can make things happen while Im gone. Im gonna see if I can get ROn to keep my shirts in stoc at the shop
> *



ya im sure theyll be flying off the shelves...they should be added into every bmh kit ordered lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 6 2009, 09:17 PM~14698449
> *Got back late last nite, and completed this afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let her know
> *


there fixed it for ya..cuz honestly who likes looking at a picture sideways lol


----------



## bigboylarry

:0


> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 6 2009, 08:17 PM~14698449
> *Got back late last nite, and completed this afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let her know
> *


 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS+Aug 6 2009, 09:22 PM~14698481-->
> 
> 
> 
> there fixed it for ya..cuz honestly who likes looking at a picture sideways lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oops ,sorry, not the master computer geek you are....J/P :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigboylarry_@Aug 6 2009, 09:28 PM~14698534
> *:0
> :0  :0  :thumbsup:
> *


Got the topic up....I'll post the frame that is here IN STOCK, and not from the *wet backs*


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 6 2009, 08:20 PM~14698471
> *ya im sure theyll be flying off the shelves...they should be added into every bmh kit ordered lol
> *


Damn- thats a good idea- now I jus gotta sit down with the boss-- Time for another drive :biggrin:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

Growing on the daily!!!! Keeping it fresh and in your face!!!!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 6 2009, 10:44 PM~14699406
> *Damn- thats a good idea- now I jus gotta sit down with the boss-- Time for another drive :biggrin:
> *



see there u go...i have to come up with all this shit by myself..youll have to pay me for the copy rights


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 6 2009, 08:34 PM~14698600
> *Got the topic up....I'll post the frame that is here IN STOCK, and not from the wet backs
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: must be some good ******* cos them frames are clean :biggrin:


----------



## SickBoy

Here´s my new Caprice :biggrin:


----------



## Paul K

looking good sweden


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Paul K_@Aug 7 2009, 04:57 PM~14706371
> *looking good sweden
> *


sup paul you coming out for the supershow


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by SickBoy_@Aug 7 2009, 05:29 PM~14705735
> *Here´s my new Caprice  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE RIDE


----------



## Paul K

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 8 2009, 01:30 PM~14707421
> *sup paul you coming out for the supershow
> *


i dont know yet.........i want to tho


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Paul K_@Aug 7 2009, 08:57 PM~14708093
> *i dont know yet.........i want to tho
> *


see you there ya big sheila :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

lookin good.


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by SickBoy_@Aug 7 2009, 03:29 PM~14705735
> *Here´s my new Caprice  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: nice


----------



## kustom_caddi88

> _Originally posted by SickBoy_@Aug 7 2009, 05:29 PM~14705735
> *Here´s my new Caprice  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that ride is clean homie


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by SickBoy_@Aug 7 2009, 02:29 PM~14705735
> *Here´s my new Caprice  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Windex

Anyone have any pics of what the Old School BMH pumps look like?


----------



## 1WIKD79

HOW DO I HOOK UP THE ADEL DUMP BLACK MAGIC ............


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by 1WIKD79_@Aug 8 2009, 10:49 PM~14714871
> *HOW DO I HOOK UP THE ADEL DUMP BLACK MAGIC ............
> *


you mean how to plumb it or how to wire it 



on another note el taco took another winn today she was digging the bumper hard but blew a hose so ry didnt get a chance to hitt it lol vids will be up soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon


----------



## stevie d

lil vid i got and still got people hating and crying hahaha fuck the haterz pull up or shut the fuck up hahaha 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLrrFtTrv0U


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 9 2009, 07:28 AM~14715767
> *lil vid i got and still got people hating and crying hahaha fuck the haterz pull up or shut the fuck up hahaha
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLrrFtTrv0U
> *


*fuk the haters bro... they just mad cuz BLACK Magic runs this shit...* :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

you knows it :biggrin:


----------



## 1WIKD79

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 8 2009, 11:01 PM~14714936
> *you mean how to plumb it or how to wire it
> on another note el taco took another winn today she was digging the bumper hard but blew a hose so ry didnt get a chance to hitt it lol vids will be up soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon
> *


wire it ............ :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 9 2009, 06:28 AM~14715767
> *lil vid i got and still got people hating and crying hahaha fuck the haterz pull up or shut the fuck up hahaha
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLrrFtTrv0U
> *


Lookin good Stevie!! El Taco was servin up some Hot Sauce that day :biggrin: ..

Them fools got in the fuckin car and started dancin HAHAHAHAHA.. They knew they didnt have shit on the Cut!!


----------



## straight clownin




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Nice shit Stevie. Is that comin out to vegas or what?


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Aug 10 2009, 12:31 PM~14726479
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Aug 10 2009, 02:02 PM~14726789
> *Nice shit Stevie. Is that comin out to vegas or what?
> *


i wish maybe when i get my diesel dually il haul her furthur the ol 454 in m chevy kinda hurts the wallet especialy over 2000miles lol


----------



## SickBoy

> _Originally posted by Paul K_@Aug 8 2009, 12:57 AM~14706371
> *looking good sweden
> *


Thanks Paul


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by SickBoy_@Aug 10 2009, 04:41 PM~14727680
> *Thanks Paul
> *


What about me????? You a racist :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 10 2009, 07:41 PM~14730252
> *What about me????? You a racist :biggrin:
> *


 :0 hey chippy :biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 10 2009, 07:41 PM~14730252
> *What about me????? You a racist :biggrin:
> *


WASS UPP. HUERO..MR RNJ HYDRUALICS... HEY RON I NEED SOME PARTS FROM U SOME MOTORS,DUMPS,AND SEALS FOR CYLINDERS,AND PUMPS..CUZZ HERE IN THE NORTH COUNTY NOONE HAS SHIT WHEN U NEED IT ,DONT NEED ALOT JUST A FEW..HIT ME BACK I NEED ABOUT 8 MOTORS, 4 DUMPS ,AND JUST A HAND FULL OF SEALS...GIVE ME A PRICE.....OH WITH THE HOMIE DISCOUNT... :biggrin: MAURY ,MEMBERS ONLY CC ..NC SAN DIEGO... :0


----------



## LOC501

SUP B.M.H.
ALL THE PARTS LOOK HELLA GOOD HOMIES.
I UNLOADED AND UNWRAPPED ALL THE PARTS 2DAY. SHIT LOOKS HELLA SICK!!
I NEEDED A DAY TO JUST KICK BACK AND RELAX AFTER THAT DRIVE HAHAHA..AND I ONLY GOT 1 TICKET THE WHOLE TRIP!!! HAHAHA.
I GOT BACK IN 13 HOURS

IM PUTTIN EVERYTHING TOGETHER PROLLY TOMORROW.

THANKS TO BIG M ,RON, O.J, JESS.

NO BULLSHITIN' AND STRAIGHT FORWARD.


IM GONNA SEND MY STEERING SHIT SOON...AND ILL BE WAITIN FOR MY DRUM :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



:thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

spoke to ron today and just wanna thank ron and the BMH crew for sending my suspension, looks real awesome as always and thanks jessica for the stickers , shirts!
congrats on the show at bakersfield. people gotta realize thatsjust power behind the pump!


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Aug 11 2009, 01:49 AM~14733261
> *spoke to ron today and just wanna thank ron and the BMH crew for sending my suspension, looks real awesome as always and thanks jessica for the stickers , shirts!
> congrats on the show at bakersfield. people gotta realize thatsjust power behind the pump!*


amen brother


----------



## SickBoy

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 11 2009, 03:41 AM~14730252
> *What about me????? You a racist :biggrin:
> *


haha alright, thank you Ron for hoking me up :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Aug 10 2009, 03:31 PM~14726479
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN THAT SHIT IS GETTING OFF NICE AND SMOOTH


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by LOC501+Aug 10 2009, 10:32 PM~14731670-->
> 
> 
> 
> SUP B.M.H.
> ALL THE PARTS LOOK HELLA GOOD HOMIES.
> I UNLOADED AND UNWRAPPED ALL THE PARTS 2DAY. SHIT LOOKS HELLA SICK!!
> I NEEDED A DAY TO JUST KICK BACK AND RELAX AFTER THAT DRIVE HAHAHA..AND I ONLY GOT 1 TICKET THE WHOLE TRIP!!! HAHAHA.
> I GOT BACK IN 13 HOURS
> 
> IM PUTTIN EVERYTHING TOGETHER PROLLY TOMORROW.
> 
> THANKS TO BIG M ,RON, O.J, JESS.
> 
> NO BULLSHITIN' AND STRAIGHT FORWARD.
> IM GONNA SEND MY STEERING SHIT SOON...AND  ILL BE WAITIN FOR MY DRUM  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx homie, Glad we could help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Hannibal [email protected] 11 2009, 02:49 AM~14733261
> *spoke to ron today and just wanna thank ron and the BMH crew for sending my suspension, looks real awesome as always and thanks jessica for the stickers , shirts!
> congrats on the show at bakersfield. people gotta realize thatsjust power behind the pump!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You the BMH family took a few jewels home
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIG DIRTY_@Aug 11 2009, 02:34 PM~14737133
> *DAMN THAT SHIT IS GETTING OFF NICE AND SMOOTH
> *


Sup Big Dirty, how'd them zig zag dumps work out for ya


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Aug 10 2009, 02:31 PM~14726479
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


man dat looks good


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Aug 10 2009, 01:31 PM~14726479
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


sup homie.. wanted to give you sum prop's.. your shit was bumper check'n homie..
you kno that BMH get's you on that bumper..all day every day..


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Thanks M for calling me back homie! I can see Ron is back to work now also!


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## pauls 1967

MY HOMIE HAS BLACK MAGIC PUMPS IN HIS CUTTY AND THAT SHIT WORKS GOOD IM LOVING THOSE BLACK MAGIC PUMPS


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Aug 12 2009, 05:58 PM~14750472
> *MY HOMIE HAS BLACK MAGIC PUMPS IN HIS CUTTY AND THAT SHIT WORKS GOOD IM LOVING THOSE BLACK MAGIC PUMPS
> *


puttin alittle magic helps. :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Aug 12 2009, 05:59 PM~14750484
> *puttin alittle magic helps. :biggrin:
> *


TRUE THAT.... I HAVE V-MAX PUMPS IN MY 67 IMPALA BUT IM LIKING BLACK MAGIC


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

need a price for 3 sets of powerballs shipped to 78503


----------



## TexasHeat806




----------



## H&H

:thumbsup:


----------



## BackBumper559

BLACK MAGIC BUILT

FUCK PROFLOPPER 
















WE WIN SOME WE LOOSE SOME! TRUCK WASNT WORKIN IN BAKERSFIELD BUT WELL BE BACK! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK GUYZ


----------



## stevie d

sup


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Aug 13 2009, 11:08 AM~14757210
> *BLACK MAGIC BUILT
> 
> FUCK PROFLOPPER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE WIN SOME WE LOOSE SOME! TRUCK WASNT WORKIN IN BAKERSFIELD BUT WELL BE BACK! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK GUYZ
> *


Every dogg has his day, even I had a bad week-end, but only REAL MAN can take a loss


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 13 2009, 01:40 PM~14759367
> *Every dogg has his day, even I had a bad week-end, but only REAL MAN can take a loss*


shit ima get this made up and put across the rear screen of el taco :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 13 2009, 01:40 PM~14759367
> *Every dogg has his day, even I had a bad week-end, but only REAL MAN can take a loss
> *


X2 YUP BUT IT SHURE DID FEEL GOOD TO TAKE A LOSS AND STILL GET PAYED OUT LOL :biggrin: BUT ANYWAYZ RON U THINK U CAN ANSWER THAT PM I SENT YA ABOUT THE CHARGIN! HOLLA BACK BIG DOG 


LIL VIC


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 13 2009, 02:40 PM~14759367
> *Every dogg has his day, even I had a bad week-end, but only REAL MAN can take a loss
> *


What up Ron :wave:


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Aug 13 2009, 12:08 PM~14757210
> *BLACK MAGIC BUILT
> 
> FUCK PROFLOPPER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE WIN SOME WE LOOSE SOME! TRUCK WASNT WORKIN IN BAKERSFIELD BUT WELL BE BACK! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK GUYZ
> *


*looking good bro.....*


----------



## flaked85

MY DAILY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559

TTT WHERE WE BELONG! BLACK MAGIC


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## ONE_AND_ONLY

Some of the stuff i got form you guys!! West Coast to the East Coast delivered on time!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 










My pre-cut springs for the rear









Figure I paint em for a different look :biggrin: 









Then add some pressure gauges for that show look :0 ...all done myself  
BLACK MAGIC EQUIPPED









Had to put the banner an decals up there!!









:yes: :yes: :yes: 









:nosad: :nosad: :nosad: Blew my hose...but had a lot of fun doing it









Street And Show Ready!!!









My 350 with some extra goodies :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 









Thanks for the Great Hydro Products hommies!!! Will be ordering More Stuff Soon!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

That's what I'm talking bout, breakin shit and having fun doin it.


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Aug 14 2009, 06:06 PM~14772141
> *That's what I'm talking bout, breakin shit and having fun doin it.
> *


*x2 gonna get my street car on a coming up show to see what it dew.... single piston gate 8 batts....* :biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Aug 10 2009, 08:01 PM~14730443
> *WASS UPP. HUERO..MR RNJ HYDRUALICS... HEY RON I NEED SOME PARTS FROM U SOME MOTORS,DUMPS,AND SEALS FOR CYLINDERS,AND PUMPS..CUZZ HERE IN THE NORTH COUNTY NOONE HAS SHIT WHEN U NEED IT ,DONT NEED ALOT JUST A FEW..HIT ME BACK I NEED ABOUT 8 MOTORS, 4 DUMPS ,AND JUST A HAND FULL OF SEALS...GIVE ME A PRICE.....OH WITH THE HOMIE DISCOUNT... :biggrin: MAURY ,MEMBERS ONLY CC ..NC SAN DIEGO... :0
> *


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by ONE_AND_ONLY+Aug 14 2009, 03:54 PM~14772024-->
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the stuff i got form you guys!! West Coast to the East Coast delivered on time!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pre-cut springs for the rear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figure I paint em for a different look  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then add some pressure gauges for that show look  :0 ...all done myself
> BLACK MAGIC EQUIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to put the banner an decals up there!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nosad:  :nosad: :nosad: Blew my hose...but had a lot of fun doing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Street And Show Ready!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 350 with some extra goodies :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the Great Hydro Products hommies!!! Will be ordering More Stuff Soon!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shit looks clean homie
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Hannibal [email protected] 14 2009, 04:06 PM~14772141
> *That's what I'm talking bout, breakin shit and having fun doin it.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> aint that wot hydraulics was invented for ,as we say in tru rydaz if it breaks it breaks ,if it dont your not trying hard enough :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-el chamuco_@Aug 14 2009, 08:41 PM~14774024
> *x2 gonna get my street car on a coming up show to see what it dew.... single piston gate 8 batts.... :biggrin:
> *


 yes sirrrrr gunna have to start work on my street car 1 of these days


----------



## Hannibal Lector

TTT


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by ONE_AND_ONLY_@Aug 14 2009, 03:54 PM~14772024
> *Some of the stuff i got form you guys!! West Coast to the East Coast delivered on time!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pre-cut springs for the rear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figure I paint em for a different look  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then add some pressure gauges for that show look  :0 ...all done myself
> BLACK MAGIC EQUIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to put the banner an decals up there!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nosad:  :nosad: :nosad: Blew my hose...but had a lot of fun doing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Street And Show Ready!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 350 with some extra goodies :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the Great Hydro Products hommies!!! Will be ordering More Stuff Soon!!
> *




nice


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

*ttmft... BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS .... *


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by ~Texas Hustle~_@Aug 13 2009, 07:28 AM~14755357
> *
> *


who is this


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 15 2009, 08:49 PM~14780073
> *who is this
> *


*some one from texas i think.....* :0


----------



## ONE_AND_ONLY

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Aug 14 2009, 08:06 PM~14772141
> *That's what I'm talking bout, breakin shit and having fun doin it.
> *


yell yea hommie! :thumbsup: an drove that bitch 5 hours back home too :biggrin:
still hittn switches!!


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by ONE_AND_ONLY_@Aug 16 2009, 01:26 PM~14784599
> *yell yea hommie! :thumbsup: an drove that bitch 5 hours back home too  :biggrin:
> still hittn switches!!
> *


SICC WIT IT!!!!!!!


----------



## ONE_AND_ONLY

BLACK MAGIC HYDROS TTMFT!!!!!!!!

:guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## stevie d

el taco on bumper again she was sloppy as fook need some work im thinking all these bumper sesions are taking there toll haha


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by ONE_AND_ONLY_@Aug 14 2009, 04:54 PM~14772024
> *Some of the stuff i got form you guys!! West Coast to the East Coast delivered on time!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pre-cut springs for the rear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figure I paint em for a different look  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then add some pressure gauges for that show look  :0 ...all done myself
> BLACK MAGIC EQUIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to put the banner an decals up there!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nosad:  :nosad: :nosad: Blew my hose...but had a lot of fun doing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Street And Show Ready!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 350 with some extra goodies :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the Great Hydro Products hommies!!! Will be ordering More Stuff Soon!!
> *



nice


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 17 2009, 12:20 PM~14792797
> *
> 
> 
> 
> el taco on bumper again she was sloppy as fook need some work im thinking all these bumper sesions are taking there toll haha
> *


 :0 you got a shiny taco :biggrin:


----------



## ONE_AND_ONLY

> _Originally posted by chuckles_@Aug 17 2009, 03:56 PM~14793166
> *nice
> *


thanks hommie


----------



## 1sikMC

Single pump Big M


----------



## HOMBRE SIN NOMBRE

SICK SHIT HOMIES!!!! :angry:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 17 2009, 11:20 AM~14792797
> *
> 
> 
> 
> el taco on bumper again she was sloppy as fook need some work im thinking all these bumper sesions are taking there toll haha
> *


you better stop damaging my bumper damn it. pm me if usent it brah!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Aug 17 2009, 05:47 PM~14796647
> *
> Single pump Big M
> *


i hear ddem say.... what the hell you doin!!.... bumper checkin nikkah!


----------



## 1sikMC

Here a another video of it .


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Aug 18 2009, 12:24 PM~14805524
> *Here a another video of it .
> *


 :0


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Aug 18 2009, 12:24 PM~14805524
> *Here a another video of it .
> *


reminds me of it at last years after hop. lookin good :biggrin:


----------



## TexasHeat806

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 4 2009, 11:30 PM~14677888
> *Hey Perm-- what size did you say you want me to print you up your shirt on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


these shirts will sell quick, i want one 3XL :biggrin: PM sent, what other designs you got homie


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by ~Texas Hustle~_@Aug 19 2009, 12:46 PM~14817734
> *these shirts will sell quick, i want one 3XL  :biggrin:  PM sent, what other designs you got homie
> *


Thanks homie. PM SENT


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 19 2009, 01:22 PM~14818088
> *Thanks homie. PM SENT
> *


im still wait'n holms


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Aug 19 2009, 05:54 PM~14820840
> *im still wait'n holms
> *


LOL. They are gonna be headin out soon homie- dont trip


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 19 2009, 09:43 PM~14823449
> *LOL. They are gonna be headin out soon homie- dont trip
> *


dont forget me homie remember me now. pm me when ready :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Aug 19 2009, 09:45 PM~14823476
> *dont forget me homie remember me now. pm me when ready :biggrin:
> *


Dont worry- Ive got everybody in my Book wROte down with zip codes next to thier names- SIZES- and how many.


----------



## G&CWireWheels

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1sikMC

IT FOR SALE HIT ME UP WITH OFFERS OR TRADES


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Aug 20 2009, 12:09 PM~14828350
> *IT FOR SALE HIT ME UP WITH OFFERS OR TRADES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHats the ticcet on this bad bitch


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Aug 20 2009, 12:09 PM~14828350
> *IT FOR SALE HIT ME UP WITH OFFERS OR TRADES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


should sell quick homie shes clean as a bitch


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 17 2009, 12:20 PM~14792797
> *
> 
> 
> 
> el taco on bumper again she was sloppy as fook need some work im thinking all these bumper sesions are taking there toll haha
> *


Front pass tire looks abit wobbely...I would look at all the lower bushings and mounting point to see if there are elongated and worn out....Tite front suspension makes for a happy hopper


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Aug 17 2009, 06:47 PM~14796647
> *
> Single pump Big M
> *


Diggin that bumper out....Lookin good homie...BMH bitches :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 21 2009, 12:12 AM~14835852
> *Front pass tire looks abit wobbely...I would look at all the lower bushings and mounting point to see if there are elongated and worn out....Tite front suspension makes for a happy hopper
> *


it needs a lower bush and a new bolt (havent changed it since tulsa it was bent then lol) got new bushes on order gunna do it this weekend they gave it 71" again it should have done more on the bumper not sure what the deal is gunna put it back together n get it on my sticks n see what it doooo :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by ONE_AND_ONLY_@Aug 14 2009, 04:54 PM~14772024
> *Some of the stuff i got form you guys!! West Coast to the East Coast delivered on time!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pre-cut springs for the rear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figure I paint em for a different look  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then add some pressure gauges for that show look  :0 ...all done myself
> BLACK MAGIC EQUIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to put the banner an decals up there!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nosad:  :nosad: :nosad: Blew my hose...but had a lot of fun doing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Street And Show Ready!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 350 with some extra goodies :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the Great Hydro Products hommies!!! Will be ordering More Stuff Soon!!
> *


Glad we could help. To much pump..LOL 
Was it 1 of our hoses that blew????

Car is clean homie good work.  and A v-8 :biggrin:


----------



## Paul K

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Aug 19 2009, 06:24 AM~14805524
> *Here a another video of it .
> *


shane........ that bitch is quick


----------



## ONE_AND_ONLY

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 21 2009, 04:20 AM~14835895
> *Glad we could help. To much pump..LOL
> Was it 1 of our hoses that blew????
> 
> Car is clean homie good work.    and A v-8 :biggrin:
> *


yea man i roll with the best hommie!!!  NAA I NEED MORE PUMP!!
think'n bout a piston with a chrome ADEX :biggrin: 
that will break these guys off down here :0 
na it was an ol' parker hose lol...but TRAD hooked me up at that show when my shit broke...good look'n Trad :thumbsup: an it swings pretty good on 72 volts, i'm happy with the inches i'm gett'n!!! 

_BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS_
TTMFT :werd:


----------



## 1sikMC

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 20 2009, 01:13 PM~14829065
> *WHats the ticcet on this bad bitch
> *


Looking to get at least 10'gs car is doning 60's in the pit and do 70's on the freeway all day long. :biggrin: :0


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Aug 21 2009, 12:12 PM~14839883
> *Looking to get at least 10'gs car is doning 60's in the pit and do 70's on the freeway all day long. :biggrin:  :0
> *


THats what the fuc Im talkin bout homie.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Aug 21 2009, 12:12 PM~14839883
> *Looking to get at least 10'gs car is doning 60's in the pit and do 70's on the freeway all day long. :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :wow:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 21 2009, 12:13 PM~14839905
> *THats what the fuc Im talkin bout homie.
> *


 :h5:


----------



## 1sikMC

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Aug 21 2009, 12:16 PM~14839935
> *:h5:
> *


sell this bitch perm lol or trade me :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Aug 18 2009, 12:24 PM~14805524
> *Here a another video of it .
> *



thats one of the best hops i ever seen both cars are about neck and neck with no weight no floatin no getttin stuck good job on the cutty bro its worken


----------



## 1sikMC

yes sir no clown shit here.


----------



## .TODD

bump


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Aug 21 2009, 12:16 PM~14839935
> *:h5:
> *


WHat up Big Perm- whats good wit ya.. Im gonna be sendin all them shirts out soon- Ive been slaccin a lil bit-- but when ya'll get em- I want to see a pic posted up - especialy so we can all see this big ass 5xlT :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 21 2009, 05:21 PM~14842719
> *WHat up Big Perm- whats good wit ya.. Im gonna be sendin all them shirts out soon- Ive been slaccin a lil bit-- but when ya'll get em- I want to see a pic posted up - especialy so we can all see this big ass 5xlT :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## SWIPH

BMH HYDRAULICS. 

























SUSTITUTES ARE FOR SCHOOL KIDS AND DIABETICS :biggrin: 













I had to post that in here 2 ROn


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 23 2009, 05:53 PM~14856422
> *BMH HYDRAULICS.
> SUSTITUTES ARE FOR SCHOOL KIDS AND DIABETICS :biggrin:
> I had to post that in here 2 ROn
> *


It took me a minute to get it ,too...All good in da hood....


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 23 2009, 04:59 PM~14856476
> *It took me a minute to get it ,too...All good in da hood....
> *


Ya- it was jus for TODD really-- after he posted- I saw what his signature said- and it kinda jus came to me :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 23 2009, 06:08 PM~14856526
> *Ya- it was jus for TODD really-- after he posted- I saw what his signature said- and it kinda jus came  to me :biggrin:
> *


It's all good. Know wheres my shrits cracker :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 23 2009, 05:09 PM~14856535
> *It's all good. Know wheres my shrits cracker :cheesy:
> *


Like i told Perm- Im gonna be sendin all orders out here real soon. Jus been slaccin. Dont trip- they will be there soon- Im wantin to see all yall posted up in em before I go on Vacation for sure


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## seriobuilt

back to the top for the 
BLACKMAGIC HYDRAULICS FAM.


----------



## swanginbigbodies

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Aug 18 2009, 02:24 PM~14805524
> *Here a another video of it .
> *


----------



## ONE_AND_ONLY

> _Originally posted by swanginbigbodies_@Aug 24 2009, 08:35 PM~14867343
> *
> *


what # hoses do you guys run to the front of a g-body???


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by ONE_AND_ONLY_@Aug 26 2009, 02:23 PM~14888908
> *what # hoses do you guys run to the front of a g-body???
> *


need more info how many pumps batts gears etc


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by seriobuilt_@Aug 24 2009, 02:17 AM~14861185
> *back to the top for the
> BLACKMAGIC HYDRAULICS FAM.
> *


 :biggrin: 
:yessad: :werd:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Did an install with the* "Candy Series"* and some matching wheels this week.

















Might have to do some specials on these kits :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlow24

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 26 2009, 09:46 PM~14892901
> *Did an install with the "Candy Series" and some matching wheels this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might have to do some specials on these kits :biggrin:
> *


Nice!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 26 2009, 08:46 PM~14892901
> *Did an install with the "Candy Series" and some matching wheels this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might have to do some specials on these kits :biggrin:
> *


yeah looks aight i guess :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Ohhh he said.... I guess.


----------



## 79 cutty

Those look sexy in there! :thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

I wanted to know how much your caddy slip yokes are? and how much for 2 backing plates ?


----------



## 83 grandprix

3 pump black magic set up
front pump: piston pump #11 gear clamp adelII 1in check valve y block never seen oil
rear pumps: chrome 1in blocks center pressure delta dumps only used 1 time to lift the car so i could get pics to sell it (car SOLD) so i still have the stuff 
8 in cylinders never seen oil 
4.5 ton coils 1 turn cut off never been hopped on 
deep cups for the front 
shallow coil over cups for rear 
pair of hoses for front never seen oil 
rear hoses have seen oil 
2 pairs of doughnuts 
powerballs 
6 accumax noids 
only missing rear cylinders and switch panel and cord 
just bought everything new back march paid $2065 

asking $1900 for everything


----------



## p-funckimpala

king of new york victory gas hop :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## p-funckimpala

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike

ALMOST DONE


----------



## SWIPH

BMH IV LIFE- fuk the fake ass yappin fools that jus post bullshit and run they fuccin mouths :biggrin: 





























































to the top


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 30 2009, 09:18 PM~14931077
> *BMH IV LIFE- fuk the fake ass yappin fools that jus post bullshit and run they fuccin mouths :biggrin:
> to the top
> *


dam fool why not tell em how ya feel :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 30 2009, 09:23 PM~14931158
> *dam fool why not tell em how ya feel  :biggrin:
> *


Well Stevie- I try to be cool about things and not piss to many people off :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: SWIPH, OVERTIME, red63rag, gangsterbiggie23

what up homie-- BMH IV LIFE ...
Hope that Cutlass is comin along - bein you had the set bac you did with it. YOUR 64 IS LOOKIN SO SO SO SIC- I cant wait to see it snatch up with the first hit of the switch in Pueblo :biggrin:


----------



## Supe




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Looks like that caddy gets off!


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by SWIPH+Aug 30 2009, 09:26 PM~14931193-->
> 
> 
> 
> Well Stevie- I try to be cool about things and not piss to many people off :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahaha i like your style
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hannibal Lector_@Aug 31 2009, 08:01 AM~14933822
> *Looks like that caddy gets off!
> *


well what do you expect its got bmh in the trunk ...................durrrr lol


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 31 2009, 08:12 AM~14933927
> *hahaha i like your style
> 
> *


Thanks Stevie,
I jus keeps it 100-- people that dont like it-- well- you know how I feel bout them already :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Aug 31 2009, 10:01 AM~14933822
> *Looks like that caddy gets off!
> *


x2


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 31 2009, 08:16 AM~14933958
> *Thanks Stevie,
> I jus keeps it 100-- people that dont like it-- well- you know how I feel bout them already :biggrin:
> *


uhuhhh like this ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,if ya dont like it


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 31 2009, 08:29 AM~14934058
> *uhuhhh like this ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,if ya dont like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



YUP- jus like that.. hang, on-- let me practice


















































































YUP-- I LIKE IT

FUC THE HATERS :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 31 2009, 08:38 AM~14934126
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Supe

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Aug 31 2009, 09:01 AM~14933822
> *Looks like that caddy gets off!
> *


ITS GETTING THERE......STILL NEEDS ALITTLE FINE TUNING


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 31 2009, 07:57 PM~14941900
> *:biggrin:
> *



wassup BRotha, you bringing the hopper out for the vegas show?
:biggrin:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate+Aug 27 2009, 01:47 PM~14899193-->
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to know how much your caddy slip yokes are? and how much for 2 backing plates ?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 175 if it doesn't need the spacer ring??? and 22 with rods or 30 polished with chrome rods each set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2009, 07:53 PM~14902822
> * :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> crazy cracker :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2009, 10:07 PM~14904488
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALMOST DONE
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shit looking sic....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Supe_@Aug 31 2009, 07:57 AM~14933452
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh shit, Jys got the big body workin'..... Damn :0


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Aug 27 2009, 05:53 PM~14902822
> * :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Supe_@Aug 31 2009, 06:57 AM~14933452
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: 

Looking good Jason....wish I didn't have to dip out of the picnic so I could have seen it in person! Hopefully at the picnic in 2 weekends! :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:wave:


----------



## Supe

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 1 2009, 12:19 PM~14947860
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Looking good Jason....wish I didn't have to dip out of the picnic so I could have seen it in person! Hopefully at the picnic in 2 weekends! :biggrin:
> *


WE'LL BE THERE RAIN OR SHINE


----------



## p-funckimpala

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 1 2009, 01:49 AM~14944945
> *175 if it doesn't need the spacer ring??? and 22 with rods or 30 polished with chrome rods each set
> crazy cracker :0
> Shit looking sic....
> AAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh shit, Jys got the big body workin'..... Damn :0
> *



thats cracker ass cracker to you!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 30 2009, 11:18 PM~14931077
> *BMH IV LIFE- fuk the fake ass yappin fools that jus post bullshit and run they fuccin mouths :biggrin:
> to the top
> *


x2


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 26 2009, 09:46 PM~14892901
> *Did an install with the "Candy Series" and some matching wheels this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might have to do some specials on these kits :biggrin:
> *



haha u know people be loving ur specials...too bad they end when i send like 5 other people ur way lol....so why the hell u running stereo power wire for the battery cables ron..u know that shit sucks lol...or is it low voltage


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Aug 31 2009, 09:14 PM~14942957
> *wassup BRotha, you bringing the hopper out for the vegas show?
> :biggrin:
> *


My 64 might be there-- HOPEFULLY. Im seein if I can get one of my club bROthers to bring it out for me--- But I wont be there-- Im not gonna be able to make it-- Ill see ya at Super show 2018 though-- and we will party like some fuccin ROcstarz  

I hope nobody is gonna do any cryin if it does make it out since Ill have to have a good homie hit the switch since I wont be able to. 

Hey ROn- you think you might be available :dunno:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

ask jessica if she ran the card i didnt check my account. thanks M


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS..DONT TALK ABOUT IT BE ABOUT IT.._


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Sep 2 2009, 01:30 PM~14960310
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS..DONT TALK ABOUT IT BE ABOUT IT..
> *


Chipper!! :biggrin:


----------



## Supe




----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by Supe_@Sep 2 2009, 02:27 PM~14960824
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good bro!! Its not easy to get those big heavy bastards in the air!


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Sep 2 2009, 01:52 PM~14961029
> *Looks good bro!! Its not easy to get those big heavy bastards in the air!
> *



x2 thats the highest ive ever seen one of those fleetwoods hop good job on getting one of the hardest cars to hop workin


----------



## Supe

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Sep 2 2009, 02:52 PM~14961029
> *Looks good bro!! Its not easy to get those big heavy bastards in the air!
> *


THANKS!!! ITS GETTING THERE......... SHES STILL GOT SOME MORE TO GO THHOUGH


----------



## Supe

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Sep 2 2009, 03:04 PM~14961155
> *x2 thats the highest ive ever seen one of those fleetwoods hop good job on getting one of the hardest cars to hop workin
> *


IT DID 50''.......NON PISTONS.......TIME TO DO SOME MORE TWEAKING  :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Supe_@Sep 2 2009, 03:26 PM~14961339
> *IT DID 50''.......NON PISTONS.......TIME TO DO SOME MORE TWEAKING   :biggrin:
> *



thats always the fun part...lol


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 19 2009, 10:20 PM~14823910
> *Dont worry- Ive got everybody in my Book wROte down with zip codes next to thier names- SIZES- and how many.
> *


hit me up for afew


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 19 2009, 11:20 PM~14823910
> *Dont worry- Ive got everybody in my Book wROte down with zip codes next to thier names- SIZES- and how many.
> *



you should be sending me out some for all the minutes u used up on my cell phone lol...not to forget to mention those booty call hour phone calls a few times too lol


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Aug 17 2009, 05:47 PM~14796647
> *
> Single pump Big M
> *


looking good but if the passanger was on the switch thats cheating


----------



## 86cutt

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 2 2009, 05:40 PM~14962662
> *looking good but if the passanger was on the switch thats cheating
> *


LOL hows that a gas hop is gas hop 

and yeah im the passenger :biggrin:


----------



## 86cutt

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Sep 2 2009, 02:52 PM~14961029
> *Looks good bro!! Its not easy to get those big heavy bastards in the air!
> *


not as high but we got this doin 44" single piston 10 batteries and on 13s :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs

Hey Ron, any BMH Whammy setup pics?


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 2 2009, 04:37 PM~14962639
> *hit me up for afew
> *


Ill shout at ya tomoROw  
WHat sizes??


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Sep 2 2009, 07:27 PM~14964259
> *LOL hows that a gas hop is gas hop
> 
> and yeah im the passenger  :biggrin:
> *


1 MAN 
1 SWITCH
1 GAS PEDAL


----------



## himbone

AND NO SEAT BELTS OR REAR BRAKES EITHER :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

That caddi gets off homie.


----------



## 86cutt

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 4 2009, 10:52 AM~14980193
> *1 MAN
> 1 SWITCH
> 1 GAS PEDAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats whats up :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 4 2009, 09:52 AM~14980197
> *AND NO SEAT BELTS OR REAR BRAKES EITHER :biggrin:
> *


THats what I was gettin ready to post- glad I read a little further :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Yo swiph u can send me an XL shirt homie?


----------



## beanerman




----------



## hitinswchzonbichs

> _Originally posted by Supe_@Sep 2 2009, 02:26 PM~14961339
> *IT DID 50''.......NON PISTONS.......TIME TO DO SOME MORE TWEAKING   :biggrin:
> *


dam u hopped that fleetwood over a minute with no issues,, what kind of motors u run?


----------



## Supe

> _Originally posted by hitinswchzonbichs_@Sep 5 2009, 09:27 PM~14992358
> *dam u hopped that fleetwood over a minute with no issues,, what kind of motors u run?
> *


:thumbsup:..........JUST USING THE CHROME LONGWELLS MOTORS FROM BLACK MAGIC!!! :biggrin:


----------



## straight clownin




----------



## straight clownin

blk magic..


----------



## straight clownin




----------



## straight clownin




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Apr 21 2008, 10:46 PM~10472471
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MMMMM


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter

looking good


----------



## SWIPH

TO THE TOP- FOR THE ONES THAT STAY ON TOP :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

to the top for the innovaters ,for the duplicators and haterz


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 8 2009, 11:32 AM~15014061
> *to the top for the innovaters ,for the bm **duplicators** and haterz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





** You got that right Bro! :cheesy:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Sep 8 2009, 10:40 AM~15014152
> *** You got that right Bro! :cheesy:
> *


hmmmm lol


----------



## eastbay_drop




----------



## ONE_AND_ONLY

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Sep 8 2009, 10:40 AM~15014152
> *** You got that right Bro! :cheesy:
> *


IN ALL SERIOUSNESS- what have you been an INNOVATOR OF?? :dunno: 

ANd dont tell me 2 pump dancers either :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com+Sep 8 2009, 10:40 AM~15014152-->
> 
> 
> 
> ** You got that right Bro! :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SWIPH_@Sep 8 2009, 07:05 PM~15019614
> *IN ALL SERIOUSNESS- what have you been an INNOVATOR OF?? :dunno:
> 
> ANd dont tell me 2 pump dancers either :biggrin:
> *


gilby was just agreeing with me that every1 tries to duplicate what bm does


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 8 2009, 07:11 PM~15019702
> *gilby was just agreeing with me that every1 tries to duplicate what bm does
> *


STEVIE-- dont tell me you are gullable enough to believe that- HE AINT EVER TRYIN TO GIVE BM PROPS- I never see him givin BH pROps- hes always yappin negative shit.


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 8 2009, 08:02 PM~15020458
> *STEVIE-- dont tell me you are gullable enough to believe that- HE AINT EVER TRYIN TO GIVE BM PROPS- I never see him givin BH pROps- hes always yappin negative shit.
> *


we all know deep down gilbert love bm :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike




----------



## stevie d

ttt


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 8 2009, 09:19 PM~15020748
> *we all know deep down gilbert love bm :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


he has to get good parts somewhere :0 :cheesy:


----------



## stevie d

:biggrin:  
ima wait for the pic of the truck :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ONE_AND_ONLY

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Sep 9 2009, 12:29 AM~15020921
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: that's a sick monte hommie...you running chains on that bridge?? can you show me details pics on how you did ur bridge???


----------



## p-funckimpala

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Aug 14 2009, 07:53 AM~14767143
> *MY DAILY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## TWEEDY

*TTMFT[/i]*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 8 2009, 11:30 PM~15023208
> *he has to get good parts somewhere :0  :cheesy:
> *


lmfao :roflmao: when ur right ur right


----------



## stevie d

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: stevie d, sergiosheavyhitter

I SEE YA :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## beanerman




----------



## Pjay

TTT for BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULIUCS


----------



## boogie21man

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 13 2009, 07:21 PM~15069745
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 well i know black magic got this town on lock we shut the number one proflopper down last nite sent two pro flopper to the hospital so pro flopper ant doin shit in this town :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 8 2009, 07:05 PM~15019614
> *IN ALL SERIOUSNESS- what have you been an INNOVATOR OF?? :dunno:
> 
> ANd dont tell me 2 pump dancers either :biggrin:
> *


well he did make them ugly ass windmill rims for that monster truck/regal :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 14 2009, 04:22 PM~15079278
> *well he did make them ugly ass windmill rims for that monster truck/regal :biggrin:
> *


IF- he could actualy drive that thing at ATLEAST SCHOOL ZONE SPEEDS-- I might think it was cool :biggrin:


----------



## straight clownin




----------



## straight clownin




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Sep 14 2009, 10:32 PM~15083522
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh shit lookin Good homie, Was the streeet lowz show this past week-end????


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

heres my chipper


----------



## straight clownin

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 14 2009, 09:40 PM~15083636
> *Oh shit lookin Good homie, Was the streeet lowz show this past week-end????
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## p-funckimpala

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 14 2009, 11:20 PM~15084103
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres my chipper
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## stevie d




----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

My god baby up there!!! TOO CUTE!!!


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Sep 18 2009, 03:45 PM~15121238
> *My god baby up there!!! TOO CUTE!!!
> *


yep shes a cutie did you read the shirt lol :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 18 2009, 06:37 PM~15122181
> *yep shes a cutie did you read the shirt lol :biggrin:
> *


and he did.... :0 

Hows my extended family doing :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

:biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Sep 19 2009, 02:19 AM~15125141
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


looks like in front of Jerry lamms house?????


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 19 2009, 01:18 AM~15125251
> *looks like in front of Jerry lamms house?????
> *


Yes sir


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Sep 19 2009, 12:19 AM~15125141
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave: 

Whats up tony...


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 19 2009, 12:17 AM~15124975
> *and he did.... :0
> 
> Hows my extended family doing :biggrin:
> *


doing good homie see yalll sooooon nikkkkah :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 16 2009, 11:20 AM~15098011
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











:0


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

"blast from the past" :biggrin: What up Ron?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Sep 19 2009, 11:39 PM~15130535
> *"blast from the past" :biggrin:  What up Ron?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cold day for sure..

Whats crackin Big Mike :cheesy:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 19 2009, 10:25 PM~15130405
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


bless her aint she cute :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 20 2009, 01:13 AM~15131072
> *bless her aint she cute  :biggrin:
> *


who the goofy in the back???? :cheesy:  :0


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 20 2009, 12:17 AM~15131095
> *who the goofy in the back???? :cheesy:    :0
> *


thats 1 sexy mofo back there :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER




----------



## stevie d

ttt for the family  


 :tears: :angel: :tears:


----------



## SWIPH

TO THE TOP-- for the BMH FAMILY-- and like Ive said before

































ALL THE BMH HATERS


----------



## stevie d

ttt nikkkahs :biggrin:


----------



## ($El chamuko$)




----------



## OVERTIME

first time hopping at the Pueblo Colorado show. Lil Mo Hydraulics work.


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 22 2009, 07:07 PM~15157536
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first time hopping at the Pueblo Colorado show. Lil Mo Hydraulics work.
> *


It was lookin GOOD Ivan-- the interior had me wantin to trade ya for mine- Even if it aint a SUPER SPORT :biggrin:


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Sep 19 2009, 12:19 AM~15125141
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


THATS A NICE PIC OF JERRY'S RIDE WHAT UP JERRY .
:thumbsup:


----------



## DEWEY

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 22 2009, 09:07 PM~15157536
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first time hopping at the Pueblo Colorado show. Lil Mo Hydraulics work.
> *


looking good ivan now i want to see it on the bumper damn it :biggrin:


----------



## BGIZZLE

BMH,Tha best :thumbsup:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Sep 22 2009, 06:24 PM~15157715
> *THATS A NICE PIC OF JERRY'S RIDE WHAT UP JERRY .
> :thumbsup:
> *


Whats up Robert when r we going 2 swing the trey :biggrin: lol......


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## HND_Loco

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Sep 23 2009, 05:02 PM~15160870
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats bad ass!


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 22 2009, 08:07 PM~15157536
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first time hopping at the Pueblo Colorado show. Lil Mo Hydraulics work.
> *


 :biggrin: Happy to see you on it! That there is where hard work pays off!


----------



## WORLD CLASS

*NOBLEZA C.C. [SINGLE-PUMP] vs. HI-LOW [DOUBLE-PUMP]*


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Sep 22 2009, 05:38 PM~15157234
> *
> *



aww shit where'd your signature go  , are you going to sell your pumps????


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Sep 23 2009, 02:35 PM~15164775
> *aww shit where'd your signature go   , are you going to sell your pumps????
> *


*peeps know the chamuco truck is powerd by the darkside and staying that way......im not selling my pumps ,,, why would make you think that???*


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Sep 23 2009, 12:07 PM~15165077
> *peeps know the chamuco truck is powerd by the darkside and staying that way......im not selling my pumps ,,, why would make you think that???
> *


Good to hear!!! :biggrin: Just cause you took it off your signature, thats all!! Nothing less nothing more!!!!


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Sep 23 2009, 03:43 PM~15165412
> *Good to hear!!!  :biggrin:  Just cause you took it off your signature, thats all!! Nothing less nothing more!!!!
> *


*chido*


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME+Sep 22 2009, 08:07 PM~15157536-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first time hopping at the Pueblo Colorado show. Lil Mo Hydraulics work.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh shit ,Ivan you out on dem streets....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Purple [email protected] 23 2009, 07:52 AM~15161804
> *:biggrin: Happy to see you on it! That there is where hard work pays off!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vegas commin quick
> <!--QuoteBegin-WORLD CLASS_@Sep 23 2009, 01:14 PM~15164565
> *
> 
> 
> 
> NOBLEZA C.C. [SINGLE-PUMP]  vs.  HI-LOW [DOUBLE-PUMP]
> *


Lookin good World Class... :thumbsup:


----------



## p-funckimpala




----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 23 2009, 11:51 PM~15170881
> *Vegas commin quick
> *


Right around the corner homie! We'll be bringing a little something for the after hop


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Sep 25 2009, 09:33 PM~15189721
> *Right around the corner homie! We'll be bringing a little something for the after hop
> *


makes me wanna bring el taco out to play :biggrin:


----------



## DEWEY

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 25 2009, 11:44 PM~15189840
> *makes me wanna bring el taco out to play  :biggrin:
> *


well you should homesssssssss


----------



## Hannibal Lector

you should bring it out, whats holdong you back?


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 25 2009, 09:44 PM~15189840
> *makes me wanna bring el taco out to play  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 sssssssup sssssssstevie


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Sep 25 2009, 10:52 PM~15190435
> *you should bring it out, whats holdong you back?
> *


2000miles at 5-6mpg :biggrin: 


and wtf is a holdong :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 25 2009, 11:40 PM~15190789
> *:0  sssssssup sssssssstevie
> *


ssssssssssssssssssssssssssup mexican mondoooo :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Sep 25 2009, 09:52 PM~15189908
> *well you should homesssssssss
> *


my bank balance wont let me (the wife) lol :biggrin:


----------



## myllac

*how much would it cost to install a setup on a 4 door caprice like raise up down sideways and pancake and 3 wheel lock and do u guys install them,oh yeai forgot also how much will it cost to reinforce frame also  *


----------



## HND_Loco

:wave:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by myllac_@Sep 26 2009, 04:15 AM~15191305
> *how much would it cost to install a setup on a 4 door caprice like raise up down sideways and pancake and 3 wheel lock and do u guys install them,oh yeai forgot also how much will it cost to reinforce frame also
> *


 :0


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by myllac_@Sep 26 2009, 02:15 AM~15191305
> *how much would it cost to install a setup on a 4 door caprice like raise up down sideways and pancake and 3 wheel lock and do u guys install them,oh yeai forgot also how much will it cost to reinforce frame also
> *



give them a call 702-222-2112


----------



## Purple Haze

Single pump BMH!

God im horrible on the switch! LOL


----------



## 86 Limited

daamn good shit homie. wuts the setup on that thing if u dont mind me askin? anything special dont to the rear for that lockup other than adjustables and a slip?


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Sep 29 2009, 03:03 PM~15219960
> *daamn good shit homie. wuts the setup on that thing if u dont mind me askin? anything special dont to the rear for that lockup other than adjustables and a slip?
> *


Nope nothing special to the rear. Single BMH Piston Pump street car


----------



## 86 Limited

8 batts? wut size strokes out back?


----------



## cruz77

Will a 1997 2wd tacoma rear end fit my 1964 Impala with skirts?


----------



## straight clownin

woodland lolistics car show..


----------



## straight clownin




----------



## straight clownin




----------



## flaked85

DAMN ERRYBODY'S BLACKMAGIC EQUIPPED RIDES ARE WORKIN.MAD PROPS RON FOR OFFERING SOME AWESOME PARTS,TO SERVE THESE NON BELIEVERS :worship:


----------



## straight clownin




----------



## straight clownin

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Sep 29 2009, 09:56 PM~15224812
> *DAMN ERRYBODY'S BLACKMAGIC EQUIPPED RIDES ARE WORKIN.MAD PROPS RON FOR OFFERING SOME AWESOME PARTS,TO SERVE THESE NONE BELIEVERS :worship:
> *


it works for us.. :thumbsup: black magic hydraulics..


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Sep 29 2009, 01:53 PM~15219909
> *Single pump BMH!
> 
> God im horrible on the switch! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ruby red chippers looking good yall takin it to vegas fo some fun


----------



## 63hardtoprider

> _Originally posted by cruz77_@Sep 29 2009, 07:32 PM~15221295
> *Will a 1997 2wd tacoma rear end fit my 1964 Impala with skirts?
> *


The BEST rear to use is a narrowed ford 9". I have one on my 63 with skirts that does a power 3 on both sides.


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Sep 29 2009, 10:35 PM~15225162
> *The BEST rear to use is a narrowed ford 9". I have one on my 63 with skirts that does a power 3 on both sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i heard both rear ends are just as good as the other the main question is do you want ford parts on your chevy :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 29 2009, 11:39 PM~15225183
> *i heard both rear ends are just as good as the other the main question is do you want ford parts on your chevy  :biggrin:
> *



haha..


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 29 2009, 10:39 PM~15225183
> *i heard both rear ends are just as good as the other the main question is do you want ford parts on your chevy  :biggrin:
> *


WOW- all them pics and not one of the rear end- OR IT 3wheeling-- save them pics for the POST YOUR RIDES SECTION-- STIC TO THE SUBJECT IN HERE- or atleast try :biggrin:


----------



## 63hardtoprider

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 30 2009, 10:59 AM~15227075
> *WOW- all them pics and not one of the rear end- OR IT 3wheeling-- save them pics for the POST YOUR RIDES SECTION-- STIC TO THE SUBJECT IN HERE- or atleast try :biggrin:
> *


Black Magic topic...Black Magic in the trunk! 


















It also has a wishbone on the rear and NO banana bar. It has 12" rear and 8" front cylinders. no problems with 3 on either side.


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Sep 30 2009, 03:13 PM~15231147
> *Black Magic topic...Black Magic in the trunk!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also has a wishbone on the rear and NO banana bar. It has 12" rear and 8" front cylinders. no problems with 3 on either side.
> *


Calm down now-- I was hopin to irritate you into posting a rear end pic- AND DAMN IT- still NOTHIN :angry: 
:biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME

Nice car but i would bolt that exhaust up to the frame


----------



## 63hardtoprider

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Sep 30 2009, 09:05 PM~15232777
> *Nice car but i would bolt that exhaust up to the frame
> *


its already done, these pics were done the day the hardlines were installed so we could check for leaks. In these pics, there is no door panels, fenderwells, and other little things. just some quick pics.


----------



## 63hardtoprider

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 30 2009, 08:56 PM~15232682
> *Calm down now-- I was hopin to irritate you into posting a rear end pic- AND DAMN IT- still NOTHIN :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


All you had to do was ask!


































Also the rear end will be removed next month and all un-necessary tabs will be removed and entire housing smoothed for the chromer! and YES at the same time the body is coming off and the underbelly is getting painted and the frame is getting molded and painted/silver leafed too.


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 29 2009, 11:21 PM~15225047
> *ruby red chippers looking good yall takin it to vegas fo some fun
> *


Thanks homie.. Yeah we'll be down there  :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Sep 30 2009, 07:40 PM~15233835
> *All you had to do was ask!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also the rear end will be removed next month and all un-necessary tabs will be removed and entire housing smoothed for the chromer! and YES at the same time the body is coming off and the underbelly is getting painted and the frame is getting molded and painted/silver leafed too.
> *


Well I didnt think since you were replyin to somebody that was askin bout rear ends and you sayin the ford is the best-- that you would post everything but the rear end :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Oct 1 2009, 06:19 AM~15237536
> *Thanks homie.. Yeah we'll be down there    :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

hey there steve!


----------



## lvj64

> _Originally posted by cruz77_@Sep 29 2009, 05:32 PM~15221295
> *Will a 1997 2wd tacoma rear end fit my 1964 Impala with skirts?
> *


  N SANE MOTORSPORT LV NEVADA thats all you need to know good luck


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Oct 1 2009, 05:38 PM~15243112
> *hey there steve!
> *


sup homie :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman

:wave:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Sep 30 2009, 07:40 PM~15233835
> *All you had to do was ask!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also the rear end will be removed next month and all un-necessary tabs will be removed and entire housing smoothed for the chromer! and YES at the same time the body is coming off and the underbelly is getting painted and the frame is getting molded and painted/silver leafed too.
> *



frame looks familiar :scrutinize:


----------



## magoo

TTMFT


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpKc7Y1OtM8 odessas hopper powerd by bmh sergiosheavyhitter


----------



## 86 Limited

good shit homie


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Oct 6 2009, 07:44 PM~15287461
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpKc7Y1OtM8                                                            odessas hopper powerd by bmh      sergiosheavyhitter
> *


fool i was just about to post that :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Sep 30 2009, 08:40 PM~15233835
> *All you had to do was ask!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also the rear end will be removed next month and all un-necessary tabs will be removed and entire housing smoothed for the chromer! and YES at the same time the body is coming off and the underbelly is getting painted and the frame is getting molded and painted/silver leafed too.
> *


Yeah the belly of that car needs some work done to it for sure


----------



## 86 Limited

if u guys had a choice betwen double pump and 12 batts or single piston with 10 batts which route would u go? Ive always wanted a double pump im jus not sure which route to go..


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter

im learning :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## OVERTIME

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Oct 6 2009, 09:08 PM~15287722
> *if u guys had a choice betwen double pump and 12 batts or single piston with 10 batts which route would u go? Ive always wanted a double pump im jus not sure which route to go..
> *


Single piston with less batteries Take up less space and less weight


----------



## DEWEY

double piston 12 batterys


----------



## 86 Limited

Im hoping to get in the 60's low 70's thats y i was curious..


----------



## 86 Limited

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Oct 6 2009, 08:14 PM~15287782
> *double piston 12 batterys
> *


un-necessary in my opinion..


----------



## Purple Haze

My shit from last weekend. Single pump 13's and a 350 under the hood  

BMH all day!!!


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

> _Originally posted by magoo+Oct 6 2009, 06:22 PM~15287172-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTMFT
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2009, 06:44 PM~15287461
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpKc7Y1OtM8                                                            odessas hopper powerd by bmh      sergiosheavyhitter
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lookin good Sergio :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Purple Haze_@Oct 6 2009, 09:09 PM~15289129
> *My shit from last weekend. Single pump 13's and a 350 under the hood
> 
> BMH all day!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Looks like you getting damn good on the switch

See you all soon


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Oct 6 2009, 10:09 PM~15289129
> *My shit from last weekend. Single pump 13's and a 350 under the hood
> 
> BMH all day!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that cutty gets off. as hell. solid job.


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Oct 6 2009, 10:09 PM~15289129
> *My shit from last weekend. Single pump 13's and a 350 under the hood
> 
> BMH all day!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shes swingin dude :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Oct 7 2009, 12:13 AM~15290101
> *that cutty gets off. as hell. solid job.
> *


sup foool see ya soon


----------



## Paul K

:wave:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Oct 6 2009, 10:08 PM~15287722
> *if u guys had a choice betwen double pump and 12 batts or single piston with 10 batts which route would u go? Ive always wanted a double pump im jus not sure which route to go..
> *



WHATEVER YOUR POCKETS ALLOW. :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Oct 7 2009, 08:00 AM~15291439
> *WHATEVER YOUR POCKETS ALLOW. :biggrin:
> *


haha yeah i feel u big dog Im jus tryna make up my damn mind already. single piston and 10 batts sounds kool but then again i love hearing double pumped cars with 72 volts goin to each front pump :cheesy: sounds like heaven lol


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Paul K_@Oct 7 2009, 12:41 AM~15290196
> *:wave:
> *


sup kaaaant


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter

whats up stevie is el taco freezing outside


----------



## stevie d

na el tacos always hot must be all the sauce


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup steve see you at the shop with the crew!


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 7 2009, 12:33 PM~15293323
> *na el tacos always hot must be all the sauce
> *


Your next hopper should be a single called El Chorizo! :0


----------



## mr.lincon

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Oct 7 2009, 12:24 PM~15293688
> *Your next hopper should be a single called El Chorizo!  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter

stevie told me 2 call my hopper hary a white name :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Oct 7 2009, 12:25 PM~15294175
> *stevie told  me 2 call my hopper hary  a white name :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



LMFAO!!! Harry!!!! That is too funny!! I second that!!!!


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Oct 7 2009, 01:27 PM~15294203
> *LMFAO!!! Harry!!!! That is too funny!! I second that!!!!
> *


harry it is :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## stevie d

harry the heavy hitting hopper :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Oct 7 2009, 11:51 AM~15293473
> *Sup steve see you at the shop with the crew!
> *


yes sir we will be there leaving here in about an hour or so :cheesy:


----------



## dougy83

good luck to all the black magic fam heading to vegas have a safe trip and rip it up out there :werd:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter

miss blackmagic can u get stevie 2 call before he leaves vegas have fun at the show


----------



## flaked85

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 







[/QUOTE]

BLACK MAGIC EQUIPPED.YOU CAN'T GO WRONG :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited

how high u get in that hop? 40inches?


----------



## bigshod




----------



## blkvatonda93caddy

whts da price on su 8in competition cylinders with the 3/8 fittings? tryin to get my distributor out here sum business but he is not answering


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Oct 14 2009, 07:47 AM~15351674
> *how high u get in that hop? 40inches?
> *



46''


----------



## 86 Limited

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Oct 20 2009, 08:18 AM~15411589
> *46''
> *


----------



## p-funckimpala

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Oct 20 2009, 09:18 AM~15411589
> *46''
> *


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by blkvatonda93caddy_@Oct 20 2009, 02:27 AM~15410376
> *whts da price on su 8in competition cylinders with the 3/8 fittings? tryin to get my distributor out here sum business but he is not answering
> *


$95 for the comp 8s plus shipping


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 21 2009, 12:30 AM~15418601
> *$95 for the comp 8s plus shipping
> *


thanx, cuz i was seriously bout to go spend my money elsewhere


----------



## stevie d

holla at either blackmagic direct or 1 of the many distibuters if you need to order


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 21 2009, 02:43 PM~15423162
> *holla at either blackmagic direct or 1 of the many distibuters if you need to order
> *


 i will cuz my black magic distributor here sucks.


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by blkvatonda93caddy_@Oct 21 2009, 04:43 PM~15424852
> *i will cuz my black magic distributor here sucks.
> *



I WAS TOLD THAT HE HAS SOME PERSONAL STUFF GOING ON RIGHT NOW,SO GIVE ROACH A LITTLE BREAK,OTHER THAN THAT HE HAS DONE GOOD FOR ALOT OF PEOPLE INCLUDING MYSELF OUT THIS WAY.


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by blkvatonda93caddy_@Oct 21 2009, 02:43 PM~15424852
> *i will cuz my black magic distributor here sucks.
> *


im sure if he sucked he wouldnt be a distibuter lol if you need a pair il be gad to send you a pair i can fit them in a flat rate box for $14


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 21 2009, 09:08 PM~15428690
> *im sure if he sucked he wouldnt be a distibuter lol if you need a pair il be gad to send you a pair i can fit them in a flat rate box for $14
> *


u can send me a pair :biggrin:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

Thanks Stevie for the quick response  :biggrin: 

If you do have someone closer hit them up, we are 95 plus 23.00 to ship to you. 

BMH :cheesy: TTT :0


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Oct 23 2009, 12:14 AM~15442563
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THE TRUTH HURTS!! lol BLACK MAGIC TAKING THE WIN'S!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

> _Originally posted by blkvatonda93caddy_@Oct 20 2009, 01:27 AM~15410376
> *whts da price on su 8in competition cylinders with the 3/8 fittings? tryin to get my distributor out here sum business but he is not answering
> *



We don't even have a distributor in Virginia, only wholesalers!!! Not that, that matters but I have at 3 distributors closer to you, I see that one is trying to get you what you need!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## red Hormiga

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Oct 23 2009, 01:14 AM~15442563
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :worship: :werd: :yes: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic+Oct 23 2009, 11:16 AM~15445640-->
> 
> 
> 
> THE TRUTH HURTS!! lol BLACK MAGIC TAKING THE WIN'S!!!!  :0  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> twas a good nighjt for the darkside wish i had eltaco there to shut some shit talkers up haha always next year
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mrs. Black Magic_@Oct 23 2009, 11:19 AM~15445664
> *We don't even have a distributor in Virginia, only wholesalers!!! Not that, that matters but I have at 3 distributors closer to you, I see that one is trying to get you what you need!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Oct 21 2009, 08:13 PM~15428751
> *Thanks Stevie for the quick response   :biggrin:
> 
> If you do have someone closer hit them up, we are 95 plus 23.00 to ship to you.
> 
> BMH :cheesy:  TTT :0
> *


i like your sig team blow me.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Oct 23 2009, 01:16 PM~15445640
> *THE TRUTH HURTS!! lol BLACK MAGIC TAKING THE WIN'S!!!!  :0  :biggrin:
> *


KANSAS chalk one up :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics




----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Oct 23 2009, 11:14 AM~15446113
> *i like your sig team blow me.
> *



YOU SUPPORT US WE SUPPORT YOU!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 23 2009, 11:12 AM~15446099
> *twas a good nighjt for the darkside wish i had eltaco there to shut some shit talkers up haha always next year
> :thumbsup:
> *



FOR SURE EVEN IF I HAVE TO FLY RON OUT TO DRIVE IT HERE!!!! LOL


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin




----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Oct 23 2009, 07:48 PM~15449272
> *
> *


Doing the damn thing out here in the 813 Plant City Florida!


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Oct 23 2009, 04:05 PM~15448421
> *FOR SURE EVEN IF I HAVE TO FLY RON OUT TO DRIVE IT HERE!!!! LOL
> *


sounds like a plan to me hopefully il have my diesel dually next year so i wont mind draggin the old girl out there you never know i may bring my street car aswell :0  :biggrin: oh shooot i forgot im only a cheerleader :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEWEY

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 24 2009, 12:34 AM~15451678
> *sounds like a plan to me hopefully il have my diesel dually next year so i wont mind draggin the old girl out there you never know i may bring my street car aswell  :0    :biggrin: oh shooot i forgot im only a cheerleader  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


well yes u r but thats from someone only doing 15 inches too :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Oct 24 2009, 07:36 PM~15456850
> *well yes u r but thats from someone only doing 15 inches too :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


haha tru dat he was lucky el taco was at home  i would have made it fair and taken 1 motor off to make it a single :biggrin:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 24 2009, 11:05 PM~15458204
> *haha tru dat he was lucky el taco was at home   i would have made it fair and taken 1 motor off to make it a single  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 23 2009, 10:34 PM~15451678
> *sounds like a plan to me hopefully il have my diesel dually next year so i wont mind draggin the old girl out there you never know i may bring my street car aswell  :0    :biggrin: oh shooot i forgot im only a cheerleader  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dont trip stevie.. chippers are people too.. eny ways your pom pom's wher higher than both tho's chippers will ever get. :roflmao:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Oct 25 2009, 03:32 PM~15461996
> *dont trip stevie.. chippers are people too.. eny ways your pom pom's wher higher than both tho's chippers will ever get. :roflmao:
> *


hahaha aint that the truth


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Oct 21 2009, 08:40 PM~15426971
> *I WAS TOLD THAT HE HAS SOME PERSONAL STUFF GOING ON RIGHT NOW,SO GIVE ROACH A LITTLE BREAK,OTHER THAN THAT HE HAS DONE GOOD FOR ALOT OF PEOPLE INCLUDING MYSELF OUT THIS WAY.
> *


good look dana ur the only one dat gave me an idea on whts going on wit him


----------



## rollin-hard

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Apr 21 2008, 10:53 PM~10472527
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Purple Haze

BMH Single Pump!


----------



## Classic Customs

:wow:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by blkvatonda93caddy_@Oct 26 2009, 03:26 PM~15470777
> *good look dana ur the only one dat gave me an idea on whts going on wit him
> *



NO WORRIES HOMIE,THAT'S WHAT I WAS TOLD.I HOPE EVERYTHING WORKS OUT FOR ROACH.GOOD PEEPS


----------



## goof

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Oct 26 2009, 02:04 PM~15471076
> *BMH Single Pump!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


T T T GT :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Oct 26 2009, 02:04 PM~15471076
> *BMH Single Pump!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sup chippa cars looking good bmh running this shit :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wats crackin cheer leader? Pm me ur address I have something to send you homie.


----------



## impalabuilder.com

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Sep 30 2009, 01:35 AM~15225162
> *The BEST rear to use is a narrowed ford 9". I have one on my 63 with skirts that does a power 3 on both sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Here is my Toyota rear from BMH... getting ready to go in soon!


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by impalabuilder.com_@Oct 27 2009, 06:20 AM~15479140
> *Here is my Toyota rear from BMH... getting ready to go in soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by impalabuilder.com+Oct 27 2009, 07:20 AM~15479140-->
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my Toyota rear from BMH... getting ready to go in soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still haven't got it installed....
> 
> 
> Looks to good inside the house
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Classic Customs_@Oct 27 2009, 04:57 PM~15483914
> *:0
> *


See, Thats the cheap Mexico chrome we was talking about :biggrin: 















J/P Tommy.


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Oct 26 2009, 02:04 PM~15471076
> *BMH Single Pump!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 putting it down


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 27 2009, 10:06 PM~15488555
> *Still haven't got it installed....
> Looks to good inside the house
> See, Thats the cheap Mexico chrome we was talking about :biggrin:
> J/P Tommy.
> *



i thought that was just polished before chrome  



:cheesy:


----------



## Purple Haze

:biggrin:


----------



## beanerman

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by beanerman_@Oct 28 2009, 09:28 PM~15498294
> *:biggrin: ttt
> *


you didn't come out for the show???what happened :0 . Jess said you was gonna man the grill  :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by impalabuilder.com_@Oct 27 2009, 06:20 AM~15479140
> *Here is my Toyota rear from BMH... getting ready to go in soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam thats nice what was the price on that i need one bad :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

TTT for BMH!


----------



## stevie d

sup yalll


----------



## impalabuilder.com

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Oct 29 2009, 12:10 AM~15498929
> *dam thats nice what was the price on that i need one bad  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Ron hooked me up...  

I bought it almost a year ago.. but the car was ripped apart for 6 months.. cleaning up the engine compartment and putting in the chrome disc brake conversion. 

some pics from last year...


----------



## goof

<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid333.photobucket.com/albums/m397/fulltimegt/goof%20debut/goofonthegas.flv">


----------



## crackers63




----------



## Hannibal Lector

whoa goof you was goin pretty fast. did the damn thing though. howz ur neighborhood, kinda quiet.


----------



## OVERTIME

Thats bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## goof

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Nov 1 2009, 08:00 PM~15531609
> *whoa goof you was goin pretty fast. did the damn thing though. howz ur neighborhood, kinda quiet.
> *


THATS CRACKERS NEIGHBORHOOD.IT WAS QUIET TILL 2DAY!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

haha goof doin wheelies :biggrin:


----------



## goof

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 1 2009, 11:24 PM~15533874
> *haha goof doin wheelies  :biggrin:
> *


hahaha that shit is funny!!!! 





BLACK MAGIC T T T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter

> _Originally posted by goof_@Nov 2 2009, 05:20 PM~15540755
> *
> hahaha that shit is funny!!!!
> BLACK MAGIC T T T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



nice wheely


----------



## 81cutty

ttt


----------



## Hannibal Lector

goof doin sum long distance wheelies.


----------



## goof

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Nov 3 2009, 01:06 AM~15546238
> *goof doin sum long distance wheelies.
> *


haha yeah that fucker was floating......











T T T BLACK MAGIC


----------



## stevie d

ttt for the kangs of this game :biggrin:


----------



## p-funckimpala

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 3 2009, 10:12 PM~15555112
> *ttt for the kangs of this game  :biggrin:
> *



 king of ny yo....... actually the tri state...lol


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Nov 3 2009, 09:18 PM~15555189
> *
> king of ny yo....... actually the tri state...lol
> *


haha sup homie :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico

big ups to oj !!!!!!

helluva good person to deal with at bmh


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Nov 4 2009, 11:20 AM~15559598
> *big ups to oj !!!!!!
> 
> helluva good person to deal with at bmh
> *


wad bout me ????? J/P... Oob is good peeps


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 4 2009, 10:01 PM~15566420
> *wad bout me ????? J/P...  Oob is good peeps
> *


oh shit he said odd job :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 4 2009, 11:01 PM~15566420
> *wad bout me ????? J/P...  Oob is good peeps
> *


AW SNAP LOOKS WHOS BACK ???

THANKS FOR THA HOOKUP,,I WILL SPEAK TO YOU SOON ABOUT A LIL SIMTHIN SUMTHIN


----------



## stevie d

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## p-funckimpala

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Nov 3 2009, 10:18 PM~15555189
> *
> king of ny yo....... actually the tri state...lol
> *



sup my *****? about to weld in my waz up ***** steps on my shit!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Nov 5 2009, 10:33 PM~15578424
> *sup my *****? about to weld in my waz up ***** steps on my shit!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


yes sir you know we all need them haha i forgot about that lol :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Nov 5 2009, 11:33 PM~15578424
> *sup my *****? about to weld in my waz up ***** steps on my shit!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTXKj5fVtqY&feature=related


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Nov 8 2009, 11:01 PM~15603166
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTXKj5fVtqY&feature=related
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: *i dont see noting wrong with some one holdin the steering wheel........*


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Nov 8 2009, 10:08 PM~15603264
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  i dont see noting wrong with some one holdin  the steering wheel........
> *


I THINK THEY THINK RON IS HITTING THE SWITCH :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

haha i just see crying :biggrin:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 8 2009, 10:10 PM~15603309
> *haha i just see crying  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Nov 8 2009, 10:10 PM~15603299
> *I THINK THEY THINK RON IS HITTING THE SWITCH  :biggrin:
> *


na they think ron is lifting the car up haha hes a big boy but not that dam strong hahaha


----------



## pinche chico

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 8 2009, 11:15 PM~15603364
> *na they think ron is lifting the car up haha hes a big boy but not that dam strong hahaha
> *


what? by holding a mirror?


some real haters going on !!!!!!

that must be a solid strong mirror,,did you see ron putting alot of effort,,i think he blew an o ring pushing the mirror up :uh:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Nov 9 2009, 09:44 AM~15606551
> *what? by holding a mirror?
> some real haters going on !!!!!!
> 
> that must be a solid strong mirror,,did you see ron putting alot of effort,,i think he blew an o ring pushing the mirror up  :uh:
> *


na just the average west texas cryin cos you got beat haha


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Waaaaah waaaaaah!


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Nov 9 2009, 02:10 PM~15609530
> *Waaaaah waaaaaah!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 9 2009, 12:15 AM~15603364
> *na they think ron is lifting the car up haha hes a big boy but not that dam strong hahaha
> *


Man all this time I've been trying to get more inches and all I had to do was hit the gym. :cheesy:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 9 2009, 05:43 PM~15612085
> *Man all this time I've been trying to get more inches and all I had to do was hit the gym. :cheesy:
> *


some people trying 2 find a way to cry :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs

:nicoderm:


----------



## 86 Limited

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 9 2009, 05:43 PM~15612085
> *Man all this time I've been trying to get more inches and all I had to do was hit the gym. :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## pinche chico

looks like rons been working on his corona curls,,,

:biggrin: 




spends enuff time in mehgiko


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by crackers63_@Nov 1 2009, 07:25 PM~15531299
> *
> *


that shit looks fun..
cant wait to do mines like that


----------



## pinche chico

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 9 2009, 10:32 PM~15615131
> *that shit looks fun..
> cant wait to do mines like that
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## goof

T T T


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Nov 9 2009, 11:01 PM~15616265
> *:dunno:
> *


im ready to pop wheelies..


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by goof_@Nov 10 2009, 12:19 AM~15616437
> *T T T
> *


sup "The Goof"  hair growin back yet from the fire :biggrin:


----------



## goof

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 9 2009, 11:23 PM~15616471
> *sup "The Goof"  hair growin back yet from the fire :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR......... :biggrin: ALMOST READY 2 TEST AND SEE WAT IT DO.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by goof_@Nov 9 2009, 11:24 PM~15616484
> *YES SIR......... :biggrin: ALMOST READY 2 TEST AND SEE WAT IT DO.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sssssssssssup chipper you put a front end on that raggedy assssssssssssss car yet :biggrin: i heard you had a lil sssssssssssssssizzzzzzzzle with it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## goof

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 10 2009, 12:10 AM~15616953
> *sssssssssssup chipper you put a front end on that raggedy assssssssssssss car yet  :biggrin: i heard you had a lil sssssssssssssssizzzzzzzzle with it  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


JUS A LIL 1....LOL...WATS UP STEVIE???ULL SEE THE VIDEO ITS COMING ALONG GOOD!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

you should go to bed goof! no ****. its 11:22 pm here in hawaii


----------



## p-funckimpala

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 6 2009, 08:21 PM~15587054
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by goof_@Nov 10 2009, 02:15 AM~15617460
> *JUS A LIL 1....LOL...WATS UP STEVIE???ULL SEE THE VIDEO ITS COMING ALONG GOOD!!! :biggrin:
> *


i wanna see the vids


----------



## Classic Customs

:0


----------



## goof

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 9 2009, 11:23 PM~15616471
> *sup "The Goof"  hair growin back yet from the fire :biggrin:
> *


T T T :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited

how does that adel 2 compare to an adex?


----------



## p-funckimpala

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 10 2009, 11:05 PM~15628601
> *i wanna see the vids
> *



me too! :biggrin:


----------



## SwAnGiN88

TTT FOR #1. HOPE TO BE RUNNING BLACK MAGIC SOON!!


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 11 2009, 10:01 PM~15639806
> *how does that adel 2 compare to an adex?
> *


personaly i run the adel2 with no problems my cars on the bumper hard with a double piston set up ,ron uses them in all his cars so does todd and a few other big hitters ,performance wise id say your not going to notice a diff between an adex or the adel2 if you want the name buy an adex if you want the performance without the name buy a adel2 ,dont get me wrong the adex is a good dump but so is the adel2


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 12 2009, 05:14 PM~15647299
> *personaly i run the adel2 with no problems my cars on the bumper hard with a double piston set up ,ron uses them in all his cars so does todd and a few other big hitters ,performance wise id say your not going to notice a diff between an adex or the adel2 if you want the name buy an adex if you want the performance without the name buy a adel2 ,dont get me wrong the adex is a good dump but so is the adel2
> *


SSSSSSSSSSSSsssssuuuuuuuuup burnt amp :biggrin:


----------



## chevyman

BLACK MAGIC :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 86 Limited

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 12 2009, 04:14 PM~15647299
> *personaly i run the adel2 with no problems my cars on the bumper hard with a double piston set up ,ron uses them in all his cars so does todd and a few other big hitters ,performance wise id say your not going to notice a diff between an adex or the adel2 if you want the name buy an adex if you want the performance without the name buy a adel2 ,dont get me wrong the adex is a good dump but so is the adel2
> *


gotcha


----------



## beanerman

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

You can't go wrong with an adel2!


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 12 2009, 09:45 PM~15650878
> *SSSSSSSSSSSSsssssuuuuuuuuup burnt amp :biggrin:
> *


hahaha fuker ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssup homie :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSUP SSSSSSSSSSTEVIE D :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_sup homie's..if you need sum parts hit us up..we got everything in stock ready to go..1-866-magic-33  


we also will be having holiday special's coming soon_


----------



## Classic Customs

i need two 3/4 inch rear pumps added to my pallet of stuff :0 obviously chrome :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 17 2009, 06:40 PM~15695620
> *i need two 3/4 inch rear pumps added to my pallet of stuff  :0 obviously chrome  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: i got you homie..


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Nov 17 2009, 06:45 PM~15695668
> *:thumbsup: i got you homie..
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks bro. than i have to save up fOR my adel II dumps. you crackers are breking me..... but i wouldnt have it any other way :thumbsup: 


BMH FOR LIFE 


TELL JESS THANKS FOR EVERYTHING. AND YOU TO BRO


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 17 2009, 07:52 PM~15695746
> *:thumbsup: thanks bro. than i have to save up fOR my adel II dumps. you crackers are breking me..... but i wouldnt have it any other way  :thumbsup:
> BMH FOR LIFE
> TELL JESS THANKS FOR EVERYTHING. AND YOU TO BRO
> *


What gear???? and I'll quote it to ya on a P.M

heres some work we finished today...


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M+Nov 13 2009, 03:06 PM~15657294-->
> 
> 
> 
> SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSUP SSSSSSSSSSTEVIE D :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sssssssssssssssup big dawg
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 17 2009, 07:55 PM~15696620
> *What gear???? and I'll quote it to ya on a P.M
> 
> heres some work we finished today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam them pumps match the colour exactly


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

when it is all done. :biggrin: But we don't do paint...........Thank God.


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 17 2009, 09:40 PM~15698857
> *sssssssssssssssup big dawg
> dam them pumps match the colour exactly
> *



SUP STEVIE!!! How you feeling??


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Nov 18 2009, 01:41 PM~15704523
> *SUP STEVIE!!! How you feeling??
> *


like warm runny shizzle :biggrin: got stuff to do to el taco just dont feel like welding at the mo lol


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 18 2009, 02:35 PM~15704914
> *like warm runny shizzle  :biggrin: got stuff to do to el taco just dont feel like welding at the mo lol
> *


dont be a baby and go finish el taco :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter

jk c u in a few days homie


----------



## Hannibal Lector

caprice lookin sick! sup BMH crew!


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Nov 18 2009, 07:16 PM~15708047
> *dont be a baby and go finish el taco  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


foool im givin yall a chance to catch up :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_sup homie's..if you need sum parts hit us up..we got everything in stock ready to go..1-866-magic-33  



we also will be having holiday special's coming soon_


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 18 2009, 03:35 PM~15704914
> *like warm runny shizzle  :biggrin: got stuff to do to el taco just dont feel like welding at the mo lol
> *


I will weld it for u if ur not ready ? :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Nov 19 2009, 08:20 PM~15720430
> *I will weld it for u if ur not ready ? :biggrin:
> *


hopefully gunna get on it 2mora nite got her running half decent today lol


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 20 2009, 12:07 AM~15723460
> *hopefully gunna get on it 2mora nite got her running half decent today lol
> *


Check pm


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_sup homie's..if you need sum parts hit us up..we got everything in stock ready to go..1-866-magic-33  



we also will be having holiday special's coming soon_


----------



## Hannibal Lector

damn now thats sexy!








weapons of mass destruction! my pump from over the years. and yes they are all pistons! :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

an old pic from last years super show :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

on the bumper! :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

even at work i sport the BMH! :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

TTT


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_sup homie's..if you need sum parts hit us up..we got everything in stock ready to go..1-866-magic-33  



we also will be having holiday special's coming soon_


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

90 plus on the highway :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## stevie d

looks good what dump you running in the tre


----------



## Paul K

hey ron,

you still got that strapped conv frame back there?


----------



## stevie d

sup paul ya big sheila hows shit :biggrin:


----------



## Paul K

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 24 2009, 09:29 AM~15756717
> *sup paul ya big sheila hows shit  :biggrin:
> *


i'll give ya a call :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Paul Kunt_@Nov 23 2009, 03:39 PM~15756852
> *i'll give ya a call :biggrin:
> *


sup you shella caaaant :biggrin:


----------



## Paul K

how are ya mate........


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Paul K_@Nov 23 2009, 03:52 PM~15757005
> *how are ya mate........
> *


GOOD GOOD.. :h5:


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT

*2009 ODESSA SUPER SHOW*






*575 HYDRAULICS HITTIN' 90"*


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 23 2009, 03:23 PM~15756651
> *looks good what dump you running in the tre
> *


we just put are sponcerd black magic dump on there :biggrin:


----------



## H0PSH0P

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Nov 23 2009, 06:23 PM~15758708
> *we just put are sponcerd black magic dump on there :biggrin:
> *


Thats the only black magic part in that bucket. :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by H0PSH0P_@Nov 23 2009, 06:54 PM~15759065
> *Thats the only black magic part in that bucket. :0
> *


negative gen 3 power dont hate because your stuck in the 60'' club :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics+Nov 23 2009, 11:59 AM~15755206-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 90 plus on the highway :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-stacklifehydraulics_@Nov 23 2009, 12:08 PM~15755304
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *




Although he doesn't state it, its a BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS GEN3!!! :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Nov 24 2009, 01:39 PM~15767889
> *Although he doesn't state it, its a BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS GEN3!!!  :biggrin:
> *


its in my signature with a link to black magic :biggrin: and the car is too high to see the windshield sticker


----------



## zfelix




----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 25 2009, 01:40 AM~15775495
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS SUM BADASS SHIT RIGHT THERE :werd:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 25 2009, 01:40 AM~15775495
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats some clean ass shit 

a couple from a recent show all bmh powered


----------



## 155/80/13

sup ron, got them balljoint extensions for them lincolns yet??


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Nov 25 2009, 09:47 PM~15784472
> *sup ron, got them balljoint extensions for them lincolns yet??
> *


 :nosad: not yet..


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 25 2009, 03:40 AM~15775495
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THAT CAME OUT AWESOME ZFELIX


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Hey steve thanks for the help. The car does better now just gotta tighten up the rear and fill them tires and we good to go govna!


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Nov 28 2009, 08:20 AM~15804604
> *Hey steve thanks for the help. The car does better now just gotta tighten up the rear and fill them tires and we good to go govna!
> *


no probs homie get me some videos hahaha govna lol :biggrin:


----------



## Milcc

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 25 2009, 01:40 AM~15775495
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BIG MONDO IS GONNA KILL EM WITH THAT ONE IN THE TRUNK!!!


----------



## beanerman

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9UDSurZ-gA


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Nov 28 2009, 07:59 PM~15808463
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9UDSurZ-gA
> *


looking good chipper


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter

http://s302.photobucket.com/albums/nn93/Pj...llodessa096.flv


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Nov 28 2009, 11:01 PM~15810070
> *http://s302.photobucket.com/albums/nn93/Pj...llodessa096.flv
> *


sup chipper :biggrin:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 28 2009, 11:05 PM~15810100
> *sup chipper  :biggrin:
> *


lol just getting a chance to get in the comp


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Nov 28 2009, 11:08 PM~15810117
> *lol just getting a chance to get in the comp
> *


u got that truck done yet


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Nov 28 2009, 07:59 PM~15808463
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9UDSurZ-gA
> *


now that shit hits fucking hard bro. shutting them down one car at a time. :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Nov 28 2009, 11:01 PM~15810070
> *http://s302.photobucket.com/albums/nn93/Pj...llodessa096.flv
> *


this one also, after the second lick this fuckah launches. :biggrin:


----------



## guerrero82

hey i have a three pump setup on a 79 lincoln but i can get it to do a standing three wheel....do i need to do a certain modification to the rear....please send me pictures or in struction s if i can be [email protected]


----------



## stevie d

your gunna need a bridge or more batts in the trunk


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_X-MAS SPECIAL COME'N SOON.. IF YOU NEED PART'S HIT US UP.. WE GOT WHAT YOU NEED IN STOCK.. 1-866-MAGIC-33..  _


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

T T T :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by guerrero82_@Nov 29 2009, 11:39 AM~15812218
> *hey i have a three pump setup on a 79 lincoln but i can get it to do a standing three wheel....do i need to do a certain modification to the rear....please send me pictures or in struction s if i can be [email protected]
> *


Hit us up. We'll get you on 3  

Wichita, Ks

Info is in the signature


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Dec 2 2009, 11:50 AM~15846801
> *Hit us up. We'll get you on 3
> 
> Wichita, Ks
> 
> Info is in the signature
> *



Hey I am going to send you an empty box with a label in it to get Ryans PSP stuff back to him, your boys not answering to our Amarillians, so I thought I would help our little guy out, little guy being Ryan not STEVIE LMAO!! :biggrin: Thanks!!!


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Dec 2 2009, 03:58 PM~15848331
> *Hey I am going to send you an empty box with a label in it to get Ryans PSP stuff back to him, your boys not answering to our Amarillians, so I thought I would help our little guy out, little guy being Ryan not STEVIE LMAO!!  :biggrin: Thanks!!!
> *


LOL ok cool. Yeah hit me up on a PM and I'll give you my address. Did he leave it when they were down for Tulsa? I didnt even know Ryan left anything


----------



## 1sikMC

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Dec 2 2009, 03:32 PM~15848688
> *LOL ok cool. Yeah hit me up on a PM and I'll give you my address. Did he leave it when they were down for Tulsa? I didnt even know Ryan left anything
> *


yeah he didnt leave anything jess but his son just got one for christmas lol j/k :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovISIP2CYkE


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Dec 2 2009, 02:32 PM~15848688
> *LOL ok cool. Yeah hit me up on a PM and I'll give you my address. Did he leave it when they were down for Tulsa? I didnt even know Ryan left anything
> *



Ya Ryan left it there don't know what Big M's trying to say, LMAO, do you think you could get it for me, let me know I will hit you on PM and send it your way when you got it in your hands!! YOUR THE BEST!!!!


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic+Dec 2 2009, 02:58 PM~15848331-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I am going to send you an empty box with a label in it to get Ryans PSP stuff back to him, your boys not answering to our Amarillians, so I thought I would help our little guy out, little guy being Ryan not STEVIE LMAO!!  :biggrin: Thanks!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im not little just not overgrown :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Purple [email protected] 2 2009, 03:32 PM~15848688
> *LOL ok cool. Yeah hit me up on a PM and I'll give you my address. Did he leave it when they were down for Tulsa? I didnt even know Ryan left anything
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> either that or just throw it in a flat rate box n il pay ya for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2009, 05:22 PM~15850021
> *yeah he didnt leave anything jess but his son just got one for christmas lol j/k :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2009, 05:31 PM~15850135
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovISIP2CYkE
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sup chipper
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mrs. Black Magic_@Dec 2 2009, 05:34 PM~15850187
> *Ya Ryan left it there don't know what Big M's trying to say, LMAO, do you think you could get it for me, let me know I will hit you on PM and send it your way when you got it in your hands!! YOUR THE BEST!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks jesss well spill the beans boy or girl :biggrin:


----------



## WORLD CLASS

> _Originally posted by BOULEVARD-EPT_@Nov 23 2009, 05:18 PM~15757957
> *2009 ODESSA SUPER SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 575 HYDRAULICS HITTIN' 90"
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

its a boy, right? Ron Jr.? :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze+Dec 2 2009, 01:50 PM~15846801-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hit us up. We'll get you on 3
> 
> Wichita, Ks
> 
> Info is in the signature
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sup chipper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by WORLD [email protected] 3 2009, 12:07 AM~15855276
> *:thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> World Class , my homies whats up
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hannibal Lector_@Dec 3 2009, 01:46 AM~15855952
> *its a boy, right? Ron Jr.? :biggrin:
> *


hope soo Prayin' and shit...20 weeks, and 20 left


----------



## stevie d

half way there homie :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 3 2009, 01:55 AM~15855996
> *sup chipper
> World Class , my homies whats up
> hope soo Prayin' and shit...20 weeks, and 20 left
> *


What up Ron.. How you been bro?


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Dec 2 2009, 06:34 PM~15850187
> *Ya Ryan left it there don't know what Big M's trying to say, LMAO, do you think you could get it for me, let me know I will hit you on PM and send it your way when you got it in your hands!! YOUR THE BEST!!!!
> *


Dont worry about the box. I'll get ahold of J and get it from him and have it shipped out ASAP.  You know I got ya back :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 2 2009, 11:00 PM~15854443
> *im not little just not overgrown  :biggrin:
> either that or just throw it in a flat rate box n il pay ya for it
> haha
> sup chipper
> :thumbsup: thanks jesss well spill the beans boy or girl :biggrin:
> *


LOL were better than that bro. Dont worry about shipping. I'll get it out ASAP :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

let me know dawg :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 3 2009, 02:17 PM~15860097
> *let me know dawg  :biggrin:
> *


PM Me you address home slice :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

pm send homeboyyyyyyyyyyyy :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

What's up there haaaaaazeeee! Hope the holidays was all good homie!


----------



## B Town Fernie

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Nov 30 2009, 12:10 PM~15822944
> *X-MAS SPECIAL COME'N SOON.. IF YOU NEED PART'S HIT US UP.. WE GOT WHAT YOU NEED IN STOCK.. 1-866-MAGIC-33..
> *


Its already x-mas! What are the specials


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Dec 3 2009, 06:40 PM~15862784
> *What's up there haaaaaazeeee! Hope the holidays was all good homie!
> *


What it dew big homie! Shit was good! Hell I'm still full LOL. I hope all went well for you. :biggrin:


----------



## CADI SWANGIN

2009．１１
ｊａｐａｎ　ｌｏｗｒｉｄｅｒ　ｃａｒ　ｓｈｏｗ  

ｓｉｎｇｌｅ　ｐｕｍｐ　８　ｂａｔｔｓ．．．

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8gKyc9sJO8

ＢＭＨ　ＡＬＬ　ＤＡＹ　ＥＶＥＲＹＤＡＹ


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by CADI SWANGIN_@Dec 4 2009, 01:27 AM~15867519
> *2009．１１
> ｊａｐａｎ　ｌｏｗｒｉｄｅｒ　ｃａｒ　ｓｈｏｗ
> 
> ｓｉｎｇｌｅ　ｐｕｍｐ　８　ｂａｔｔｓ．．．
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8gKyc9sJO8
> 
> ＢＭＨ　ＡＬＬ　ＤＡＹ　ＥＶＥＲＹＤＡＹ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cadi by puttin in work :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

So what's up with da specials Big M!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Dec 4 2009, 10:35 AM~15870030
> *So what's up with da specials Big M!
> *


 :dunno: im wait'n jus like you..we still got telescopic 28'' with 3/4'' ports..190$

gear clamp's 40ea..buy 2 or more 38ea..

zig zag style dumps polished 75ea

adel ll og finish 275ea..but 2 or more 260ea

anodized 395ea crome & polished 385ea

zig zag water faucet slow downs polished 75ea anodized 95ea


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by CADI SWANGIN_@Dec 4 2009, 12:27 AM~15867519
> *2009．１１
> ｊａｐａｎ　ｌｏｗｒｉｄｅｒ　ｃａｒ　ｓｈｏｗ
> 
> ｓｉｎｇｌｅ　ｐｕｍｐ　８　ｂａｔｔｓ．．．
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8gKyc9sJO8
> 
> ＢＭＨ　ＡＬＬ　ＤＡＹ　ＥＶＥＲＹＤＡＹ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam caddys swangin and from the door props


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup Big M! Can u ask Ron how much for upper n lower adj trailing arms for a 91-94 towncar. Not chrome. Pm me price thanks big dawg.


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 4 2009, 05:36 AM~15868096
> *Cadi by puttin in work :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *



X2 THAT MOFO GETS UP NICE.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Dec 5 2009, 09:17 AM~15879486
> *Sup Big M! Can u ask Ron how much for upper n lower adj trailing arms for a 91-94 towncar. Not chrome. Pm me price thanks big dawg.
> *


pm sent


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

today we went to play


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Dec 6 2009, 07:25 PM~15892228
> *today we went to play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics+Dec 6 2009, 07:25 PM~15892228-->
> 
> 
> 
> today we went to play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> looking good what did it hit
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sergiosheavyhitter_@Dec 6 2009, 08:07 PM~15892716
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


sup chipper :biggrin:


----------



## CADI SWANGIN

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 4 2009, 08:36 PM~15868096
> *Cadi by puttin in work :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *



ｔｈａｎｋｓ :biggrin:


----------



## CADI SWANGIN

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 5 2009, 08:14 AM~15872823
> *dam caddys swangin and from the door props
> *


ｔｈｉｓ　ｃａｎ　ｂｅ　ｏｎｌｙ　ｄｏｎｅ．．．．


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 6 2009, 11:07 PM~15895206
> *looking good what did it hit
> sup chipper :biggrin:
> *


back bumper :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 7 2009, 12:44 PM~15899962
> *:0
> *


some day i will get it to work right still needs some fine tuning


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by CADI SWANGIN_@Dec 7 2009, 04:16 AM~15896449
> *ｔｈａｎｋｓ :biggrin:
> *


BMH PUT'N IT DOWN ALL THE WAY TO JAPAN :0


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Hey steve! Come get me at the police station homie.


----------



## eastbay_drop

sunday,56" on the bumper on the 13s. time to redo the suspension lol 

oh, i need a new sticker, mine got over spray all over it when the car got painted lol


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Dec 7 2009, 01:47 PM~15900611
> *Hey steve! Come get me at the police station homie.
> *


hahaha you got it then :biggrin:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 7 2009, 06:41 PM~15904306
> *hahaha you got it then  :biggrin:
> *


ttt


----------



## 81cut

how many pumps caprice thats a clean ride.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

i see you homie. that was funny steve!


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Dec 7 2009, 07:12 AM~15896916
> *back bumper :biggrin:
> *


lol we know that how many inches looked like about 60ish from here :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 7 2009, 10:32 PM~15907892
> *lol we know that how many inches looked like about 60ish from here  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


59'' we hard core


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Dec 7 2009, 04:05 PM~15902108
> *56" on the bumper on the 13s. time to redo the suspension lol
> 
> oh, i need a new sticker, mine got over spray all over it when the car got painted lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  Nice


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Dec 7 2009, 06:05 PM~15902108
> *56" on the bumper on the 13s. time to redo the suspension lol
> 
> oh, i need a new sticker, mine got over spray all over it when the car got painted lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




CLEAN HOPPER


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Dec 7 2009, 03:05 PM~15902108
> *56" on the bumper on the 13s. time to redo the suspension lol
> 
> oh, i need a new sticker, mine got over spray all over it when the car got painted lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: Nice


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*X-MAS SPECIAL COME'N SOON.. IF YOU NEED PART'S HIT US UP.. WE GOT WHAT YOU NEED IN STOCK.. 1-866-MAGIC-33..  *_


----------



## eastbay_drop

heres a video from saturday night


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Dec 8 2009, 04:22 PM~15915412
> *heres a video from saturday night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shes working well


----------



## eastbay_drop

i think the switchman needs more practice LOL :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 8 2009, 04:35 PM~15915569
> *shes working well
> *


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Dec 7 2009, 05:05 PM~15902108
> *sunday,56" on the bumper on the 13s. time to redo the suspension lol
> 
> oh, i need a new sticker, mine got over spray all over it when the car got painted lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good JR. Tell jess to get you some new stickers  



> _Originally posted by MUFASA+Dec 8 2009, 01:11 AM~15909259-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup Chris, How you been Homie. Whats up with the watcher...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2009, 09:54 AM~15911057
> *CLEAN HOPPER
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup Dana
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-4_PLAY!_@Dec 8 2009, 11:14 AM~15911628
> *:thumbsup: Nice
> *


Jerry how's the shirts comin.... :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Mario, Heres pics of your son's pumps, Gonna get them to you before he gets back from Iraq...Thanks homie


----------



## sgtwolfhound

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 8 2009, 09:46 PM~15917308
> *Mario, Heres pics of your son's pumps, Gonna get them to you before he gets back from Iraq...Thanks homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OJ, LOOKS BADD ASS BROTHER. I KNOW HE WILL LOVE IT. GOING TO HAVE TO PLAY WITH IT. YOU KNOW TRY IT OUT FOR HIM!


----------



## Psycho631

whats the most psi to run inside a piston pump, I cant get more than 100psi in it


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by sgtwolfhound+Dec 8 2009, 08:04 PM~15917550-->
> 
> 
> 
> OJ, LOOKS BADD ASS BROTHER. I KNOW HE WILL LOVE IT. GOING TO HAVE TO PLAY WITH IT. YOU KNOW TRY IT OUT FOR HIM!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AAAhhhh Mario, what about me...I plumb'd them and di the hard lines...don't break it before he gets home  :0 :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Psycho631_@Dec 8 2009, 08:08 PM~15917594
> *whats the most psi to run inside a piston pump, I cant get more than 100psi in it
> *


200 locked up....I normally run 120 on most which works best for us :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Couple of jobs we finishing up here this week.
























Single pump cutty









Big Larry's frame


----------



## sgtwolfhound

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 8 2009, 10:12 PM~15917643
> *AAAhhhh Mario, what about me...I plumb'd them and di the hard lines...don't break it before he gets home   :0  :biggrin:
> 200 locked up....I normally run 120 on most which works best for us :biggrin:
> *


WELL HELL, THANKS ALL OF YOU FOR ALL YOUR HARD WORK AND FOR HELPING ME OUT LIKE THIS AND GETTING IT OUT AS SOON AS YOU DID. BMH DEDICATED :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by sgtwolfhound_@Dec 8 2009, 08:19 PM~15917739
> *WELL HELL, THANKS ALL OF YOU FOR ALL YOUR HARD WORK AND FOR HELPING ME OUT LIKE THIS AND GETTING IT OUT AS SOON AS YOU DID. BMH DEDICATED :biggrin:
> *


Thank you Sir...Not bad for a day or so.


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 8 2009, 07:17 PM~15917717
> *Couple of jobs we finishing up here this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Single pump cutty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Larry's frame
> *


them pumps look clean as fuk and im diggin the powerball mounts


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 8 2009, 08:31 PM~15917891
> *them pumps look clean as fuk and im diggin the powerball mounts
> *


I went mid evil on it :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Heres a caddi that has been sitting dorment for a while, just got some Moneys on it and should button it up this begining of next week
















chromed out engine bay, built LT1,polished trans,chromed fender braces,core support








3 pump kit single piston 10 batts, I'll post more as I finish


----------



## matdogg

A Ron where are my pics :biggrin:


----------



## red Hormiga

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 8 2009, 07:46 PM~15918082
> *Heres a caddi that has been sitting dorment for a while, just got some Moneys on it and should button it up this begining of next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chromed out engine bay, built LT1,polished trans,chromed fender braces,core support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 pump kit single piston 10 batts, I'll post more as I finish
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85

BMH TTT


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 8 2009, 08:44 PM~15917277
> *Looks good JR. Tell jess to get you some new stickers
> Sup Chris, How you been Homie. Whats up with the watcher...
> Sup Dana
> Jerry how's the shirts comin.... :biggrin:
> *




SUP MY NINJA :biggrin:


----------



## 1SICK8T4

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 8 2009, 07:25 PM~15917819
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This some hotness!!! TTT BMH :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_1-866-MAGIC-33.._


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by 1SICK8T4_@Dec 9 2009, 09:02 AM~15923041
> *This some hotness!!! TTT BMH :thumbsup:
> *


Yea it gonna be just a 6 battery hopper. _*Mufasa's*_ the starter of this trend and more should pic up on it!!!! Clean drivable hopper doing decent numbers...this should do abou 40ish :biggrin: with a olds v-8...











This something I've been needing to do for awhile. On them 3.8 v-6 ,they got a shitty design of an engine mount. So this was my fix...Offraod style engine mounts
































This car already had a reinforced belly, but I had to shrink it and re-weld up the lower arm bolt holes, they were oval'd out 1/2''


----------



## SIK_9D1

This something I've been needing to do for awhile. On them 3.8 v-6 ,they got a shitty design of an engine mount. So this was my fix...Offraod style engine mounts
































This car already had a reinforced belly, but I had to shrink it and re-weld up the lower arm bolt holes, they were oval'd out 1/2''
[/quote]
Some Nice Motor Mounts right there! :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> This something I've been needing to do for awhile. On them 3.8 v-6 ,they got a shitty design of an engine mount. So this was my fix...Offraod style engine mounts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This car already had a reinforced belly, but I had to shrink it and re-weld up the lower arm bolt holes, they were oval'd out 1/2''


Some Nice Motor Mounts right there! :thumbsup:
[/quote]
I made some for the Olds v-8 motor aswell, but those were bolted in. Time wasn't on my side with that cutlass and just welded them in...Still 100x time better than before


----------



## Hannibal Lector

hell yeah ron. you guys be puttin in some time in the shop. BTW that cutty looks sik. about time that caddi gettin soon. Shoots ron keep up the solid work n i like them motor moints.


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 11 2009, 12:12 AM~15945315
> *Yea it gonna be just a 6 battery hopper. Mufasa's the starter of this trend and more should pic up on it!!!! Clean drivable hopper doing decent numbers...this should do abou 40ish :biggrin: with a olds v-8...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yes sir 6 batt single street is where its at :biggrin: ima start on mine soooooon


----------



## flaked85

> Some Nice Motor Mounts right there! :thumbsup:


I made some for the Olds v-8 motor aswell, but those were bolted in. Time wasn't on my side with that cutlass and just welded them in...Still 100x time better than before
[/quote]


THOSE ARE VERY NICE HOMIE.


----------



## SIK_9D1

I made some for the Olds v-8 motor aswell, but those were bolted in. Time wasn't on my side with that cutlass and just welded them in...Still 100x time better than before
[/quote]
PM me a price for my V6 regal. Getting ready to sit the Engine in a align everything back up. I might as well weld the them in while i am there! to Lazy to re drill the holes up. :biggrin:


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 10 2009, 11:53 PM~15945578
> *I made some for the Olds v-8 motor aswell, but those were bolted in. Time wasn't on my side with that cutlass and just welded them in...Still 100x time better than before
> *


PM me a price for my V6 regal. Getting ready to sit the Engine in a align everything back up. I might as well weld the them in while i am there! to Lazy to re drill the holes up. :biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 8 2009, 07:17 PM~15917717
> *Couple of jobs we finishing up here this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Single pump cutty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Larry's frame
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector+Dec 11 2009, 02:02 AM~15945608-->
> 
> 
> 
> hell yeah ron. you guys be puttin in some time in the shop. BTW that cutty looks sik. about time that caddi gettin soon. Shoots ron keep up the solid work n i like them motor moints.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Always puttin in work. That how we stay ahead !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by stevie [email protected] 11 2009, 08:37 AM~15946460
> *yes sir 6 batt single street is where its at  :biggrin: ima start on mine soooooon
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you mean mama's :biggrin: :0
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2009, 11:54 AM~15948050
> *PM me a price for my V6 regal. Getting ready to sit the Engine in a align everything back up. I might as well weld the them in while i am there!  to Lazy to re drill the holes up.  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 120.00 Sounds good
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigboylarry_@Dec 11 2009, 06:54 PM~15952663
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Got more done today, Lowers and started uppers, chrome run will be on wednesday next week.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Not lowrider stuff, but check out some sand rail arms I refabed today








I made them from 1&1/2 x .250 wall DOM Tig welded 95% of them.









These were the original ones ,Made from 1&1/2 x .095 square box, and with 1100 horse twin turbo LS7 , they didn't hold up for 1 season

























I think my welds are gettin better, soon I might be able to get a job doing this :biggrin: LOL


----------



## dougy83

shit the welding looks really good i wish i could come close to welding like that


----------



## racerboy

whats up ron & OJ? its rainin here, so it must be cold as fuck in that unheated garage of yours!

happy holidays to you, jess, n all the BMH homies!


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 11 2009, 10:12 PM~15956130
> * 120.00 Sounds good
> *


Ok ill holler at you or Jess when i get them Coils for the Impala!


----------



## beanerman

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_1-866-MAGIC-33.._


----------



## DeeLoc

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 11 2009, 11:18 PM~15956178
> *Not lowrider stuff, but check out some sand rail arms I refabed today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made them from 1&1/2 x .250 wall DOM Tig welded 95% of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were the original ones ,Made from 1&1/2 x .095 square box, and with 1100 horse twin turbo LS7 , they didn't hold up for 1 season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think my welds are gettin better, soon I might be able to get a job doing this  :biggrin: LOL
> *


they look a lot more like sand rail arms now Ron!
Was kinda like my bro's prerunner, had some "custom" arms that had too much bumpsteer, he took em to Giant M.S. and had em make a new set.


----------



## 86 Limited

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 8 2009, 07:17 PM~15917717
> *Couple of jobs we finishing up here this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Single pump cutty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Larry's frame
> *


does this just have the stress points reinforced??


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

it's single sided from rear bumper to past front spring pocket.. & belly..


----------



## goof

t t t :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

wats up goof, how u been mang!


----------



## goof

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Dec 15 2009, 06:52 PM~15992436
> *wats up goof, how u been mang!
> *


cool jus chilln...wat u been up 2????


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by racerboy+Dec 12 2009, 07:15 PM~15961995-->
> 
> 
> 
> whats up ron & OJ? its rainin here, so it must be cold as fuck in that unheated garage of yours!
> 
> happy holidays to you, jess, n all the BMH homies!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it's bullshit, been like 60 in the day and low 30's at nite....Who said hell can't freeze over
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DeeLoc_@Dec 14 2009, 02:42 PM~15978417
> *they look a lot more like sand rail arms now Ron!
> Was kinda like my bro's prerunner, had some "custom" arms that had too much bumpsteer, he took em to Giant M.S. and had em make a new set.
> *


I wasn't digging the square either. But didn't have to worry about bump steer, they the rear



> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Dec 14 2009, 10:04 PM~15982949
> *does this just have the stress points reinforced??
> *


Actually 4 sided rear 3 sided center and single front a belly. Not really a full frame off, but pretty beefy, shouldn't have any problems


----------



## 86 Limited

good shit


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_SPECIAL'S.. raw piston kit with aluminum backing plate 200$.. :0 

more special's coming soon.. _


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_1-866-MAGIC-33.._


----------



## stevie d

goooood asss deals rite thur


----------



## KingsWood

:biggrin: damn! $200 piston kit. :angry: y did i have to think about everybody else for christmas. no money left now.  it's all good, i'll hit up that tax time special.


----------



## goof

ttt


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:cheesy:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

GOT MY PISTON KIT ORDERED! THANKS BMH!


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Dec 17 2009, 05:13 PM~16012895
> *GOT MY PISTON KIT ORDERED! THANKS BMH!
> *


sounds like u will be on the bumper very soon :thumbsup:


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs

what all comes with the raw piston kit?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by hitinswchzonbichs_@Dec 17 2009, 08:06 PM~16014088
> *what all comes with the raw piston kit?
> *


tank,rods,piston,all seals,air stem,gauge,and backing plate

*270.00* _Chrome tank_ and _polished backing plate_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:cheesy:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

BlackMagicHydraulics, THE REAL BIG M, kevinb84

Kevin, just got in and O.J told me he resent out the Pistons and seals today


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 17 2009, 07:30 PM~16014315
> *tank,rods,piston,all seals,air stem,gauge,and backing plate
> 
> 270.00 Chrome tank and polished backing plate
> *


they told me if i wanted chrome that the kit would be regular price!


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Dec 17 2009, 05:39 PM~16013188
> *sounds like u will be on the bumper very soon  :thumbsup:
> *


I HOPE SO HOMIE!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 17 2009, 07:33 PM~16014353
> *BlackMagicHydraulics, THE REAL BIG M, kevinb84
> 
> Kevin, just got in and O.J told me he resent out the Pistons and seals today
> *


some good deals ron, i may have someone get a kit soon. :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty

ttt


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 18 2009, 12:19 AM~16016830
> *ttt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ah shiit....SSSSSSSSSSssssssssssssup Mando the camando


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 17 2009, 11:19 PM~16016830
> *ttt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam whos that sexy mofo in the red shirt :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics+Dec 18 2009, 01:12 AM~16017595-->
> 
> 
> 
> Ah shiit....SSSSSSSSSSssssssssssssup Mando the camando
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sssssup ssssstevie
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-stevie d_@Dec 18 2009, 07:30 AM~16018504
> *dam whos that sexy mofo in the red shirt  :biggrin:
> *



i think hes from australia :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 18 2009, 07:30 AM~16018504
> *dam whos that sexy mofo in the red shirt  :biggrin:
> *


that's a crisp from texass.. :0


----------



## Purple Haze




----------



## Hannibal Lector

You forgot to say no ****!


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 18 2009, 12:46 PM~16020883
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ahh look at the chipper el taco in between the big boys :biggrin:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter

http://s302.photobucket.com/albums/nn93/Pj...llodessa096.flv dont forget this chipper


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpKc7Y1OtM8 my chipper


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Dec 18 2009, 08:07 PM~16024844
> *http://s302.photobucket.com/albums/nn93/Pj...llodessa096.flv  dont forget this super chipper
> *


there fixed :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Dec 18 2009, 08:09 PM~16024866
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpKc7Y1OtM8      my chipper
> *


heard you was coming to serve me this weekend with el guaqamole well bring it on didnt you have enough in odessa chipper :biggrin: :biggrin: 


























p/s winner buys dinner and the beer  :biggrin:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 18 2009, 10:53 PM~16026045
> *heard you was coming to serve me this weekend with el guaqamole well bring it on didnt you have enough in odessa chipper  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> p/s winner buys dinner and the beer    :biggrin:
> *


chipper :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Dec 18 2009, 11:06 PM~16026124
> *chipper  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ttt for the chipper :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*HYDRAULIC'S</span></span>*


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Too muchs chips in this fowkah! Wat up steve!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 21 2009, 12:10 PM~16047426
> *HYDRAULIC'S</span></span>
> *


*
ttt *


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

Love seeing our product in action keep the videos and pic's coming!!! ITS PROOF IN THE PUDDING!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Dec 22 2009, 04:57 PM~16059838
> *Love seeing our product in action keep the videos and pic's coming!!! ITS PROOF IN THE PUDDING!!!  :biggrin:
> *


NO CALL BACK


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> _Originally posted by KandyRegal_@Apr 22 2008, 06:16 PM~10479458
> *SINGLE PUMP BLACK MAGIC PISTON TO THE FRONT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 22 2009, 05:27 PM~16061215
> *NO CALL BACK
> *


it's almost 2010 player you kno what to do.. check your voice mail & get at us


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 22 2009, 07:46 PM~16061436
> *it's almost 2010 player you kno what to do.. check your voice mail & get at us
> *


 :0 
OKAY YALL GOT ME, I WAS CHANGING OVER MY PHONE AND THE MESSAGE DID NOT COME THROUGH..... :cheesy:


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Apr 23 2008, 12:35 AM~10481475
> *Single pump Caprice already out  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice Caddy...hope you took care of that rust at the end of the rag top where the screws are at.


----------



## RollinX151

^^^^^ The fleetwood pictures disappeared? ^^^^^


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 21 2009, 12:10 PM~16047426
> *HYDRAULIC'S</span></span>
> *


*
ttt *


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Merry Christmas to the BMH Fam!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Dec 23 2009, 01:39 PM~16069466
> *Merry Christmas to the BMH Fam!
> *


 :h5: same to you braada..


----------



## straight clownin

7XEvL_DB4HY&feature=related


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Dec 18 2009, 08:07 PM~16024844
> *http://s302.photobucket.com/albums/nn93/Pj...llodessa096.flv  dont forget this chipper
> *


 :wow: looking good


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector+Dec 23 2009, 02:39 PM~16069466-->
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to the BMH Fam!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you too Junior...Enjoying your nice weather...Fucker !!!!! been like 50 at the high????? what the fuck :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-straight clownin_@Dec 23 2009, 03:17 PM~16069784
> *7XEvL_DB4HY&feature=related
> *


Shit is smashing :thumbsup: Thats what it is doing to the bumper :twak:

Oh shit, I see shocks???ready for New Years.... :0


----------



## Hannibal Lector

same to you too homie. enjoying the clear skies with a 30 foot surf. haha!


----------



## stevie d

merry chrimbo to all the bm homies out there worldwide hope the new year has much more bumper munching :biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 23 2009, 09:37 PM~16073865
> *And you too Junior...Enjoying your nice weather...Fucker !!!!! been like 50 at the high????? what the fuck :0
> Shit is smashing :thumbsup: Thats what it is doing to the bumper :twak:
> 
> Oh shit, I see shocks???ready for New Years.... :0
> *


Shit 50 degrees would be great try 15 fool that is cold. merry x mas


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 16 2009, 01:18 PM~15999507
> *HYDRAULIC'S</span></span>
> *


_
ttt _


----------



## straight clownin

gad5YMPQvBY&feature=related we ready..might just see you there....shshshshsh


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Dec 24 2009, 04:26 PM~16081197
> *gad5YMPQvBY&feature=related we ready..might just see you there....shshshshsh
> *


Hydraulic's :0 :0 :0


----------



## dougy83

merry christmas to all the black magic family :thumbsup:


----------



## straight clownin

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 24 2009, 04:41 PM~16081335
> *Hydraulic's :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay_drop

Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Dec 24 2009, 03:26 PM~16081197
> *gad5YMPQvBY&feature=related we ready..might just see you there....shshshshsh
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter

ttt


----------



## velmar666

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Dec 22 2009, 11:57 AM~16059838
> *Love seeing our product in action keep the videos and pic's coming!!! ITS PROOF IN THE PUDDING!!!  :biggrin:
> *


HEY OJ, HERE IS MY SONS SET UP INSTALLED IN HIS 69. THANKS FOR ALL YOUR HELP. THE HARD LINE WILL BE SENT OUT ON MONDAY THE 28TH. THANKS AGAIN MARIO.


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by velmar666_@Dec 25 2009, 06:57 PM~16089435
> *HEY OJ, HERE IS MY SONS SET UP INSTALLED IN HIS 69. THANKS FOR  ALL YOUR HELP. THE HARD LINE WILL BE SENT OUT ON MONDAY THE 28TH. THANKS AGAIN MARIO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE SETUP :thumbsup:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

TTT :0 ALWAYS!!


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

> _Originally posted by velmar666_@Dec 25 2009, 04:57 PM~16089435
> *HEY OJ, HERE IS MY SONS SET UP INSTALLED IN HIS 69. THANKS FOR  ALL YOUR HELP. THE HARD LINE WILL BE SENT OUT ON MONDAY THE 28TH. THANKS AGAIN MARIO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SUPER CLEAN AS ALWAYS MARIO!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 16 2009, 01:18 PM~15999507
> *1-866-MAGIC-33..
> *


_
good till the end of the year.. _


----------



## sgtwolfhound

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Dec 28 2009, 04:57 PM~16111719
> *SUPER CLEAN AS ALWAYS MARIO!!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty

happy new year to my bmh fam :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

How did the BMH fam do at the picnic? TTT for top notch products!


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by velmar666_@Dec 25 2009, 05:57 PM~16089435
> *HEY OJ, HERE IS MY SONS SET UP INSTALLED IN HIS 69. THANKS FOR  ALL YOUR HELP. THE HARD LINE WILL BE SENT OUT ON MONDAY THE 28TH. THANKS AGAIN MARIO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD I WILL GET THAT HARDLINE FIXED AS SOON AS I GET BRO


----------



## Hannibal Lector

hey wat up oj. howz everyone?


----------



## sgtwolfhound

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jan 2 2010, 10:29 PM~16164613
> *LOOKING GOOD I WILL GET THAT HARDLINE FIXED AS SOON AS I GET BRO
> *


THANKS BROTHER, YOUR MY HERO.


----------



## All Out Customs

Happy New Year to the Black Magic Familia.  May everyone have a BackBumperrific Year.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

ask me who has the championship belt go on ask me :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## straight clownin

View My Videosingle pump b.m.h ttt


----------



## straight clownin




----------



## straight clownin




----------



## eastbay_drop

the car was workin good!



> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Jan 4 2010, 09:10 PM~16185638
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## eastbay_drop

my bucket lol


----------



## eastbay_drop

jens 63


----------



## eastbay_drop

mine didnt come out to good, but here you go







> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Jan 4 2010, 09:06 PM~16185567
> *View My Videosingle pump b.m.h ttt
> *


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

DAMN THAT REGAL IS KILLIN IT!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jan 4 2010, 07:04 PM~16183744
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


i heard you slept with the belt. u know the deal, pics or it didnt happen. :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Jan 4 2010, 09:10 PM~16185638
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks hella tight! :biggrin:


----------



## str8chillen

JUST ORDERED THE REST OF MY STUFF FROM RON!!!CANT WAIT!!! hno: THANX BMH!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics+Jan 4 2010, 02:54 PM~16180891-->
> 
> 
> 
> ask me who has the championship belt  go on ask me  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by straight [email protected] 4 2010, 09:06 PM~16185567
> *View My Videosingle pump b.m.h ttt
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by straight [email protected] 4 2010, 09:08 PM~16185596
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-straight clownin_@Jan 4 2010, 09:10 PM~16185638
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 CONGRADULATIONS FROM..
:0 :0 :0 *BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS *:0 :0 :0


----------



## straight clownin

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Jan 4 2010, 11:32 PM~16187693
> *mine didnt come out to good, but here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: still looks good


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Jan 5 2010, 05:43 PM~16194114
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: still looks good
> *


That car works real good....nice paint too :0


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Jan 4 2010, 08:10 PM~16185638
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking real good :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

here some pic's of a y-bone that we sale


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## stevie d

ttt :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jan 7 2010, 12:37 PM~16214930
> *ttt  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssup sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssstevie d.. 

it was good to ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssee you.. :h5:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 5 2010, 03:23 PM~16192105
> *CONGRADULATIONS FROM..
> :0  :0  :0  BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS :0  :0  :0
> *


Yes sir, Props to everyone who went to new years and put it down...


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 7 2010, 02:35 PM~16216032
> *ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssup sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssstevie d..
> 
> it was good to ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssee you.. :h5:
> *


yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssir it wassssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss a fun week for ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssure :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

heres some pics for our Canadian distributor...Switches and Thangs

Candy series 1'' piston with 3 adel-II's


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 7 2010, 07:45 PM~16219505
> *heres some pics for our Canadian distributor...Switches and Thangs
> 
> Candy series 1'' piston with 3 adel-II's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:cheesy: me like :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 7 2010, 07:45 PM~16219505
> *heres some pics for our Canadian distributor...Switches and Thangs
> 
> Candy series 1'' piston with 3 adel-II's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good the hardline looks better like that


----------



## DJ Englewood

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 7 2010, 09:45 PM~16219505
> *heres some pics for our Canadian distributor...Switches and Thangs
> 
> Candy series 1'' piston with 3 adel-II's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS*


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Jan 4 2010, 09:10 PM~16185638
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Chris

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 8 2010, 01:45 AM~16219505
> *heres some pics for our Canadian distributor...Switches and Thangs
> 
> Candy series 1'' piston with 3 adel-II's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what would a price be on a couple of these pumps in the same blue but with 2 dumps on one pump and just a single on the other?.. no piston pump needed


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

ttt :rimshot:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

*THANX RON AND OJ :biggrin: *


----------



## beanerman

:biggrin: :wow:


----------



## switches and thangs

:biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT+Jan 12 2010, 09:56 PM~16272379-->
> 
> 
> 
> *THANX RON AND OJ :biggrin: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said you can't polish a terd????? Just fuckin with ya POPEYE....I know U Mr. Serious and all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2010, 10:48 PM~16273208
> *:biggrin:  :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup Foolio!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-switches & thangs_@Jan 13 2010, 12:44 AM~16274630
> *:biggrin:
> *


Thanks you sir, your stuff should be ready to ship 2marrow :wow:


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jan 12 2010, 08:56 PM~16272379
> *THANX RON AND OJ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I DID MOST OF THE WORK ALL RON DID WAS THE HARD LINES  J/K

BRING THAT FRONT HARD LINE UP SO WE CAN THROW A QUICK SPIT SHINE ON IT FOR YA BIG GUY.....


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jan 13 2010, 11:52 AM~16278137
> *I DID MOST OF THE WORK ALL RON DID WAS THE HARD LINES  J/K
> Only if I do take my mess
> BRING THAT FRONT HARD LINE UP SO WE CAN THROW A QUICK SPIT SHINE ON IT FOR YA BIG GUY.....
> *


we can just do it when I bring the car up for the rest of the hardlines :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

ttt :rimshot:


----------



## Pjay

TTT</span>[/b] :biggrin:


----------



## p-funckimpala




----------



## CasinoDreams

uffin:


----------



## CasinoDreams

andrews cutty
View My Video


----------



## 81cutty

ttt


----------



## 925rider

just got my black magic set up today. everything look good, cant wait to start the install :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 19 2010, 01:18 AM~16336171
> *ttt  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats why they dont answer their phones. :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

no







mind my crib in the back ground. :biggrin: 
















yeah thats me shootin in the garage. :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

i still have to wet sand and buff the car. hey ron if you look good, i got your pics posted in my garage too.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

with COCO as the motivator! yeah brah no mind the work shirt. Soon to be another BMH equipt banger!


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jan 19 2010, 02:55 AM~16336405
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mind my crib in the back ground. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah thats me shootin in the garage. :biggrin:
> *


looking good homie need pics of it on the bumper now tho ,fool you brave painting in barefeet whats that about haha :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

i didnt want my slipppers to kick up any water or dust homie. i paid for it though. it was black from the base coat.


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jan 19 2010, 04:53 PM~16342455
> *i didnt want my slipppers to kick up any water or dust homie. i paid for it though. it was black from the base coat.
> *


haha thats gangsta


----------



## goof

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jan 19 2010, 10:11 PM~16346897
> *haha thats gangsta
> *


SSSSSSUUUUPPPPPPP STEVIE D???????


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by goof_@Jan 19 2010, 10:58 PM~16347604
> *SSSSSSUUUUPPPPPPP STEVIE D???????
> *


ssssssssssup gooofusssusssssssssssssss


----------



## THE REAL BIG M




----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

What it is Perm? Hows that Tray comin Nephew!!! :boink:


----------



## Junkshop pros

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jan 19 2010, 02:57 AM~16336407
> *i still have to wet sand and buff the car. hey ron if you look good, i got your pics posted in my garage too.
> *


sup jr. ride looks sick homie. jus get it sanded and buffed and it ll look killa. and thanks to the homies at black magic, got my noids and motors, gonna get my front pump soon :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER+Jan 20 2010, 07:38 PM~16356028-->
> 
> 
> 
> What it is Perm?  Hows that Tray comin Nephew!!!  :boink:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup Mike, hows the weather down low :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Junkshop pros_@Jan 21 2010, 01:23 AM~16360505
> *sup jr.  ride looks sick homie.  jus get it sanded and buffed and it ll look killa.  and thanks to the homies at black magic, got my noids and motors, gonna get my front pump soon :biggrin:
> *


No problem homie, glad we could help :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Yeah thanks brah.


----------



## straight clownin

ttt


----------



## stevie d

ttt fo da kangs


----------



## Hannibal Lector

TTT for the BMH crew. Hey ron LMK bout my set up. Need to know by pretty soon. Shootz cuuuuz!


----------



## NICE DREAMS




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Check out the new paint work on the single pump cutlass....Had to change it up a bit, with extra patterns and re-cleared it tonite :biggrin: 


























Not bad for my first time shooting candy


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Yeah not bad.


----------



## dougy83

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: u really painted the car came out really good


----------



## straight clownin

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 23 2010, 01:12 AM~16383282
> *Check out the new paint work on the single pump cutlass....Had to change it up a bit, with extra patterns and re-cleared it tonite :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad for my first time shooting candy
> *


thats what im talking about nice ass paint for a hopper :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Paul K

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 23 2010, 07:12 PM~16383282
> *Check out the new paint work on the single pump cutlass....Had to change it up a bit, with extra patterns and re-cleared it tonite :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad for my first time shooting candy
> *


thats why you were up so late the other night :0


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 23 2010, 03:12 AM~16383282
> *Check out the new paint work on the single pump cutlass....Had to change it up a bit, with extra patterns and re-cleared it tonite :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad for my first time shooting candy
> *





NICE HOMIE.YOU'RE A JACK OF ALL TRADES FOO :biggrin:


----------



## p-funckimpala

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 23 2010, 02:12 AM~16383282
> *Check out the new paint work on the single pump cutlass....Had to change it up a bit, with extra patterns and re-cleared it tonite :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad for my first time shooting candy
> *



damn ron. not bad at all..... cracker of all trades huh. make sure to paint and pattern like 6 extra fenders! lol.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Paul K+Jan 23 2010, 03:56 PM~16386928-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats why you were up so late the other night :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes sir....puttin in some O.T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2010, 06:11 PM~16387923
> *NICE HOMIE.YOU'RE A RON OF ALL TRADES FOO :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fix'd it Dana...I'll anwser the P.M later homie
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-p-funckimpala_@Jan 23 2010, 06:26 PM~16388007
> *damn ron. not bad at all..... cracker of all trades huh. make sure to paint  and pattern like 6 extra fenders! lol.
> *


Tre Teen's on this one playa....Tooo much crying..."your on 14's" So candied out pat trin's full chrome undies and a V-8 nikkas.... Plus it's a car for Jessica and the baby to cruise...Doing high 30's low 40's with 6 batteries....Like Mufasa's car  ...super kleen driver that can hit the free-ways with the A.C blowin and still shut fools up :wow:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Jan 23 2010, 02:32 PM~16386340
> *thats what im talking about  nice ass paint for a hopper :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Gotta keep'em on there toes.....You know this mang :biggrin: ....This is how the Kangs do's it


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 23 2010, 07:19 PM~16388821
> *Yes sir....puttin in some O.T
> Fix'd it Dana...I'll anwser the P.M later homie
> Tre Teen's on this one playa....Tooo much crying..."your on 14's" So candied out pat trin's full chrome undies and a V-8 nikkas.... Plus it's a car for Jessica and the baby to cruise...Doing high 30's low 40's with 6 batteries....Like Mufasa's car  ...super kleen driver that can hit the free-ways with the A.C blowin and still shut fools up :wow:
> *


 :thumbsup: nice candy


----------



## 432-hardlines

sup ron finna order the rear end trailing arms and wishbone bone how much is it for all dat gonna order on monday :thumbsup:


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 23 2010, 01:12 AM~16383282
> *Check out the new paint work on the single pump cutlass....Had to change it up a bit, with extra patterns and re-cleared it tonite :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad for my first time shooting candy
> *


 :0 :0 looks good


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Thnax everyone, Maybe now that Jessica see's other people like it, she will tooooo :wow:


----------



## dougy83

atleast she ll like it my chick dont care for them to much but my daughter does alot hopefully she stay like that :biggrin:


----------



## brian84corvette

does black magic hydraulics carry acumulators ?
and if so are there multiple sizes for diffrent aplications ?

im in the process now of deciding what to do about the rear of my car not laying out as low as id like it to - and if I remove the springs back there entirely - and just run acumulators id have to figure out the correct size acumulator for my cars weight for it to be the most effective / useable for my little 2 pump street eddition setup.


----------



## San Diego 619

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 23 2010, 01:12 AM~16383282
> *Check out the new paint work on the single pump cutlass....Had to change it up a bit, with extra patterns and re-cleared it tonite :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad for my first time shooting candy
> *


:0 :0 
looks really nice cant wait to c it all done up and swangin again


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 23 2010, 07:19 PM~16388821
> *
> Tre Teen's on this one playa....Tooo much crying..."your on 14's" So candied out pat trin's full chrome undies and a V-8 nikkas.... Plus it's a car for Jessica and the baby to cruise...Doing high 30's low 40's with 6 batteries....Like Mufasa's car  ...super kleen driver that can hit the free-ways with the A.C blowin and still shut fools up :wow:
> *


thats where its at cant wait to start on my regal single 6 batts is the shit 



> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 23 2010, 08:03 PM~16389179
> *Thnax everyone, Maybe now that Jessica see's other people like it, she will tooooo :wow:
> *


hahaha i wouldnt count on it ,now if it was a imprece or a mini truck i think you may have a chance hahah


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Ron did you get that price yet for my set up with hardlines? thanks.


----------



## CasinoDreams

dammm clean ass car miss black magic is gonna be shitting on people


----------



## CasinoDreams

i just finished the setup on my cruiser while i finish a caprice vert i have


















me and p funk gonna put her on the bumper for next year with a piston and some work :biggrin: to rep BM in jersey


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 23 2010, 02:12 AM~16383282
> *Check out the new paint work on the single pump cutlass....Had to change it up a bit, with extra patterns and re-cleared it tonite :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad for my first time shooting candy
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay

WHERE IS THE TAX TIME SPECIAL ?


----------



## MUFASA

> THATS WHAT THE FUCK IM TALKNBOUT :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

TTT for the candy cutty!


----------



## iixxvmmii

x2512632748! Loving that Cutty's paint! :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jan 25 2010, 12:25 AM~16400242
> *WHERE IS THE TAX TIME SPECIAL ?
> *


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jan 24 2010, 10:25 PM~16400242
> *WHERE IS THE TAX TIME SPECIAL ?
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jan 24 2010, 10:25 PM~16400242
> *WHERE IS THE TAX TIME SPECIAL ?
> *


in the next couple week's we'll have em up..


----------



## mr.lincon

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 25 2010, 06:35 PM~16408962
> *in the next couple week's we'll have em up..
> *


----------



## Hannibal Lector

thanks M for helping me out!


----------



## stevie d

ron call me homie :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jan 25 2010, 10:53 PM~16412684
> *ron call me homie  :biggrin:
> *


call me too brah need to ask u some questions. :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

wots up fool :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> Ron did you get that price yet for my set up with hardlines? thanks.


Call me at the shop 2 marrow....Sukka



> dammm clean ass car miss black magic is gonna be shitting on people


not shittin, but hittin in style



> i just finished the setup on my cruiser while i finish a caprice vert i have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and p funk gonna put her on the bumper for next year with a piston and some work :biggrin: to rep BM in jersey


sweet, Jerzey's me home state  , Andrew good peeps...Reppin the N.J



> THATS WHAT THE FUCK IM TALKNBOUT :thumbsup: :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: Thankks holmes, tryin to get more people to go back to what we sapposed to do.
> 
> 
> OH and it just got the 42''roof installed today :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

This is my homie's Hormiga's car, Just pulled the motor, candied it ,lil dress up kit.

















Jose I hope you likre the color










Moulding the firewall (in progress) 
Put chrome steering box on it.


----------



## beanerman

:wow:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

ttt :rimshot:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 26 2010, 01:34 PM~16417550
> *ttt :rimshot:
> *


----------



## copone cad

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 26 2010, 01:30 AM~16413381
> *This is my homie's Hormiga's car, Just pulled the motor, candied it ,lil dress up kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose I hope you likre the color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moulding the firewall (in progress)
> Put chrome steering box on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good ron.if you remember this i'm selling this


----------



## 1sikMC

old test session . Got some new hotter shit coming out. :0


----------



## STRICTLY1

try doing that with no weight next time


----------



## CasinoDreams

ttt


----------



## haze1995

Hey BMH, just wanted to stop by and say you guys are way beyond any other business out there. Your customer service and willingness to help a fellow rider out have far exceeded my expectations. Thank you!!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jan 27 2010, 06:38 PM~16433107
> *Hey BMH, just wanted to stop by and say you guys are way beyond any other business out there.  Your customer service and willingness to help a fellow rider out have far exceeded my expectations.  Thank you!!!
> *


thank's homie..that's what were here for.. with out you there iz no us..


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 27 2010, 05:41 PM~16433136
> *thank's homie..that's what were here for.. with out you there iz no us..
> *


check the inbox too :biggrin:


----------



## supersporting88

Went out and let her run for a little while, and figured I'd snap a pic


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC+Jan 27 2010, 05:47 PM~16432530-->
> 
> 
> 
> old test session . Got some new hotter shit coming out. :0
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cars looking good homie whos got it now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2010, 06:10 PM~16432767
> *try doing that with no weight next time
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-haze1995_@Jan 27 2010, 06:38 PM~16433107
> *Hey BMH, just wanted to stop by and say you guys are way beyond any other business out there.  Your customer service and willingness to help a fellow rider out have far exceeded my expectations.  Thank you!!!
> *


il get ya them cylinders out soon homie just been swamped


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Jan 27 2010, 07:06 PM~16433465
> *Went out and let her run for a little while, and figured I'd snap a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man that monte is super clean it was a pleasure to help put it back together


----------



## 1sikMC

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jan 27 2010, 07:11 PM~16433554
> *cars looking good homie whos got it now
> :uh:
> il get ya them cylinders out soon homie just been swamped
> *


A guy name Biz in minnisota.


----------



## 1sikMC

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Jan 27 2010, 06:10 PM~16432767
> *try doing that with no weight next time
> *


Dog post what you got i bet you dont have shit on this. BMH all day everyday single pump .


----------



## Hannibal Lector

ooooooooooooooooh shnap! :0


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

Single Pump.. Black magic


----------



## supersporting88

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jan 27 2010, 09:13 PM~16433569
> *man that monte is super clean it was a pleasure to help put it back together
> *


Thanks homie. You guys did a outstanding job


----------



## LunaticMark

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Jan 27 2010, 06:10 PM~16432767
> *try doing that with no weight next time
> *



what car were you talking about??? That Cutty doesn't even remotely look weighted... it goes up fast and comes down just as fast... no float.

I love these hater ass people that don't know what they are talking about!!!

Hey Strictly, why don't you show a video of that yellow pile you built hopping so we can see what an "expert" you are!!!


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by supersporting88+Jan 28 2010, 08:04 AM~16438477-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks homie.  You guys did a outstanding job
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i only tightened a few bolts lol :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LegendsRacer66_@Jan 28 2010, 08:36 AM~16438720
> *what car were you talking about??? That Cutty doesn't even remotely look weighted... it goes up fast and comes down just as fast... no float.
> 
> I love these hater ass people that don't know what they are talking about!!!
> 
> Hey Strictly, why don't you show a video of that yellow pile you built hopping so we can see what an "expert" you are!!!
> *


oh snap :biggrin:


----------



## sgtwolfhound

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Jan 27 2010, 10:06 PM~16433465
> *Went out and let her run for a little while, and figured I'd snap a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 any pics of the trunk


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by supersporting88+Jan 27 2010, 08:06 PM~16433465-->
> 
> 
> 
> Went out and let her run for a little while, and figured I'd snap a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shit Vincent, that fucker still blingin' It looks like you put a pearl on it????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2010, 08:21 PM~16433681
> *Dog post what you got i bet you dont have shit on this. BMH all day everyday single pump .
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That car is impressive and fun to hit :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 07:54 AM~16438120
> *Single Pump.. Black magic
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like the nariator, shit had me laughin my ass off
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sgtwolfhound_@Jan 28 2010, 03:36 PM~16442184
> *any pics of the trunk
> *


If vicent doesn't mind I got some when we first did it


Did some more to Jess's cutty, Looked a little to plain this way









So we cut it down and added these

























I'll post more pics after we bury it some more clear :wow:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 28 2010, 09:04 PM~16444786
> *Shit Vincent, that fucker still blingin' It looks like you put a pearl on it????
> That car is impressive and fun to hit :biggrin:
> I like the nariator, shit had me laughin my ass off
> If vicent doesn't mind I got some when we first did it
> Did some more to Jess's cutty, Looked a little to plain this way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we cut it down and added these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post more pics after we bury it some more clear :wow:
> *



WHO PUT THE LEAF ON THERE?


----------



## supersporting88

> _Originally posted by sgtwolfhound+Jan 28 2010, 04:36 PM~16442184-->
> 
> 
> 
> any pics of the trunk
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 28 2010, 09:04 PM~16444786
> *Shit Vincent, that fucker still blingin' It looks like you put a pearl on it????
> 
> If vicent doesn't mind I got some when we first did it
> 
> *


Its all good Ron, after all it is your shop's work. Here is the pic you guys took with the mock up wheel












I added a Adex to it, but the return line isn't chrome. Can I just clean the line and have it chromed? or is there more to it?


----------



## CasinoDreams

So we cut it down and added these

























I'll post more pics after we bury it some more clear :wow:
[/quote]
:wow: :wow:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by flaked85+Jan 28 2010, 09:33 PM~16445750-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHO PUT THE LEAF ON THERE?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mr Jensen :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-supersporting88_@Jan 28 2010, 10:56 PM~16446786
> *Its all good Ron, after all it is your shop's work.  Here is the pic you guys took with the mock up wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added a Adex to it, but the return line isn't chrome. Can I just clean the line and have it chromed? or is there more to it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good, if the line is stainless ,just polish it


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 29 2010, 12:47 AM~16447483
> *Mr Jensen :biggrin:
> Looks good, if the line is stainless ,just polish it
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85

JESS IS GONNA BE HURTIN FOOLS IN THE STREETS.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jan 29 2010, 12:08 AM~16447783
> *JESS IS GONNA BE HURTIN FOOLS IN THE STREETS.
> *


you mean make fools but hurt :biggrin:


----------



## tra1414

So we cut it down and added these

























I'll post more pics after we bury it some more clear :wow:
[/quote]
Thats fookin nice bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> So we cut it down and added these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post more pics after we bury it some more clear :wow:


Thats fookin nice bro! :thumbsup:
[/quote]
Tanks. Your 50 cars are looking good toooo.. Well except the one with white interior....Who deos white interior :wow:


----------



## tra1414

> Thats fookin nice bro! :thumbsup:


 Well except the one with white interior....Who deos white interior :wow:
[/quote]
Its called cracker camouflage fooker! Fo you can't see me coming! :biggrin:


----------



## tra1414

I'm falling behind.


----------



## stevie d

:thumbsup: looks pretty cool :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Fuk sanding, I hate it. I hurt my back doin it. But the cutty looks real solid!
Sup govnah! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

> _Originally posted by LegendsRacer66_@Jan 28 2010, 07:36 AM~16438720
> *what car were you talking about??? That Cutty doesn't even remotely look weighted... it goes up fast and comes down just as fast... no float.
> 
> I love these hater ass people that don't know what they are talking about!!!
> 
> Hey Strictly, why don't you show a video of that yellow pile you built hopping so we can see what an "expert" you are!!!
> *




LMAO!!! You tell them!!! He must be part of the How High Crew, doesn't think any cars are built without them!!! :wow: 

Calm down there HH I am just messing with ya!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SICK 87

HERES MY SIMPLE SET UP...BMH


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Nice set up homie. 
How been jessica? Howz ron with the cravings?


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by SICK 87_@Jan 29 2010, 07:59 PM~16454909
> *HERES MY SIMPLE SET UP...BMH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




CLEAN AND SIMPLE,NICE HOMIE.


----------



## SICK 87

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jan 29 2010, 11:48 PM~16457721
> *CLEAN AND SIMPLE,NICE HOMIE.
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Just got some more of the stripping finished
What cha all think of it

































Can't wait to clear it and let that shit pop :wow:


----------



## Chris

:thumbsup: looks awesome


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Jan 30 2010, 02:50 AM~16458766
> *:thumbsup: looks awesome
> *


thats how the M does it


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Pop it like its hoooooooooot!


----------



## stevie d

that looks sick i know whos doing the striping n leafing on my rides now even if i gotta fly him in


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 30 2010, 01:42 AM~16458751
> *Just got some more of the stripping finished
> What cha all think of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to clear it and let that shit pop :wow:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :around: :around: :around: 
DAMN HOMIE YALL CAN THROW DOWN ON BUILDING YALLS RIDES! MUCH PROPS!


----------



## CasinoDreams

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 30 2010, 01:42 AM~16458751
> *Just got some more of the stripping finished
> What cha all think of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to clear it and let that shit pop :wow:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustom_caddi88

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 30 2010, 03:42 AM~16458751
> *Just got some more of the stripping finished
> What cha all think of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to clear it and let that shit pop :wow:
> *


that shit is sick as fuck ron... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 86cutt

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Jan 27 2010, 07:10 PM~16432767
> *try doing that with no weight next time
> *


Awwww fuckin waaahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 30 2010, 03:42 AM~16458751
> *Just got some more of the stripping finished
> What cha all think of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to clear it and let that shit pop :wow:
> *



DAMN RON JESS IS GONNA BE ON THE STREET GRITTIN ON FOOLS.  CAR LOOKS AMAZING HOMIE


----------



## red Hormiga

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 30 2010, 01:42 AM~16458751
> *Just got some more of the stripping finished
> What cha all think of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to clear it and let that shit pop :wow:
> *


 :thumbsup: LOOKS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics+Jan 30 2010, 02:42 AM~16458751-->
> 
> 
> 
> Just got some more of the stripping finished
> What cha all think of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to clear it and let that shit pop :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn... that shit looks sick!!! But on another note whutz wrong w/ these foolz in this pic??? Found it on a different topic...
> <!--QuoteBegin-AT1in2009_@Nov 14 2009, 11:53 PM~15668334
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no me pidan que haga magia con esta basura ok :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## eastbay_drop

that fool must not want to scratch his back bumper, cause i have one of those and my back bumper is all fucked up! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Feb 1 2010, 10:17 PM~16483305
> *that fool must not want to scratch his back bumper, cause i have one of those and my back bumper is all fucked up!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 1 2010, 09:46 PM~16482816
> *Damn... that shit looks sick!!! But on another note whutz wrong w/ these foolz in this pic??? Found it on a different topic...
> *


he mad cuz even when I chipped out I was higher then his 65'' radical....I seen in the CCE topic he got crazy, so I had to go Mas Puto on him...No reply?????

Some people just can't be helped !!!!! Then they do something even stupider,,,,They start there own product. :wow:


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 1 2010, 10:37 PM~16483700
> *he mad cuz even when I chipped out I was higher then his 65'' radical....I seen in the CCE topic he got crazy, so I had to go Mas Puto on him...No reply?????
> 
> Some people just can't be helped !!!!! Then they do something even stupider,,,,They start there own product. :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: for BMH!!!


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

:biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Feb 2 2010, 04:29 PM~16491358
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :wave:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 1 2010, 09:37 PM~16483700
> *he mad cuz even when I chipped out I was higher then his 65'' radical....I seen in the CCE topic he got crazy, so I had to go Mas Puto on him...No reply?????
> 
> Some people just can't be helped !!!!! Then they do something even stupider,,,,They start there own product. :wow:
> *


when ur right ur right lol :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 30 2010, 01:42 AM~16458751
> *Just got some more of the stripping finished
> What cha all think of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to clear it and let that shit pop :wow:
> *


 :cheesy: ssssssssup


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Jan 27 2010, 08:06 PM~16433465
> *Went out and let her run for a little while, and figured I'd snap a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice homie..glad ur able to drive the car and play with it


----------



## skraper85

TTT


----------



## skraper85

tell that mofo ill take it if he dont want it i wana scratch my bumper BEFORE HIM :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 1 2010, 09:37 PM~16483700
> *he mad cuz even when I chipped out I was higher then his 65'' radical....I seen in the CCE topic he got crazy, so I had to go Mas Puto on him...No reply?????
> 
> Some people just can't be helped !!!!! Then they do something even stupider,,,,They start there own product. :wow:
> *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

ttt :rimshot:


----------



## p-funckimpala

sup ron? hows my number one cracker?????? :biggrin:


----------



## MR.CADDI

DO ANYBODY KNOW WHO SELLS CYLINDERS THAT THE HOSE MOUNT ON THE SIDE OF THE CYLINDER :dunno:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by MR.CADDI_@Feb 3 2010, 10:02 PM~16505601
> *DO ANYBODY KNOW WHO SELLS CYLINDERS THAT THE HOSE MOUNT ON THE SIDE OF THE CYLINDER :dunno:
> *


i believe blackmagic has side port cylinders


----------



## eastbay_drop




----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Feb 4 2010, 09:48 AM~16510001
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by MR.CADDI_@Feb 3 2010, 09:02 PM~16505601
> *DO ANYBODY KNOW WHO SELLS CYLINDERS THAT THE HOSE MOUNT ON THE SIDE OF THE CYLINDER :dunno:
> *


we got wut u need in stock.. so give us a call..black magic hydraulics..1-866-magic-33..


----------



## kaos283

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 4 2010, 01:20 PM~16511882
> *we got wut u need in stock.. so give us a call..black magic hydraulics..1-866-magic-33..
> *


Also interested in the side port cylinders, 8inch, chrome. Paypal ready. some 14'' too


----------



## 4_PLAY!

:biggrin:


----------



## stevie d




----------



## DEWEY

:wave:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 5 2010, 02:08 AM~16519087
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Feb 5 2010, 01:16 PM~16522928
> *:wave:
> *


sup chipper :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 5 2010, 07:51 PM~16525985
> *sup chipper  :biggrin:
> *


Just getting ready to serve u !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 4 2010, 03:20 PM~16511882
> *we got wut u need in stock.. so give us a call..black magic hydraulics..1-866-magic-33..
> *


SHIT I AM SUPRISED FOOLS EVEN AS QUESTIONS ABOUT SHIT THEY NEED, MIGHT AS WELL ASK YALL FIRST, THEN COME IN HERE AND ASK... :cheesy:


----------



## 1sikMC

putting it down double tapping BMH
View My Video


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs

:wow:


----------



## beanerman

:0


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Feb 5 2010, 07:04 PM~16526121
> *Just getting ready to serve u !!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


bring it on chipper ol el elcamino will have its work cut out against el taco :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 5 2010, 09:48 PM~16527222
> *bring it on chipper ol el elcamino will have its work cut out against el taco  :biggrin:
> *


I thought el taco was scared n gonna hide out for the season ! :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 4 2010, 01:20 PM~16511882
> *we got wut u need in stock.. so give us a call..black magic hydraulics..1-866-magic-33.. *


Got my pump in today :biggrin: Thanks Perm...


----------



## MR.CADDI

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 4 2010, 02:20 PM~16511882
> *we got wut u need in stock.. so give us a call..black magic hydraulics..1-866-magic-33..
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Feb 6 2010, 12:30 AM~16529262
> *I thought el taco was scared n gonna hide out for the season ! :biggrin:
> *


she aint scurred shes just resting this year like a coiled snake ready to strike on the next victim i gotta take it to the next local show you know to prove a point :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by viciousj+Feb 6 2010, 12:56 AM~16529450-->
> 
> 
> 
> Got my pump in today :biggrin: Thanks Perm...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.CADDI_@Feb 6 2010, 09:19 AM~16530809
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 6 2010, 12:04 PM~16531845
> *she aint scurred shes just resting this year like a coiled snake ready to strike on the next victim i gotta take it to the next local show you know to prove a point  :biggrin:
> *


EL TACO AINT SCURRRRRRRRRRRRD OF NOOOOOOOOOO NIKA.. NIKA :cheesy:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

wats up big M


----------



## KING OF AZ!!!

:wave: :wave:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 6 2010, 02:34 PM~16532842
> *EL TACO AINT SCURRRRRRRRRRRRD OF NOOOOOOOOOO NIKA.. NIKA :cheesy:
> *


yes sirrr :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 6 2010, 01:04 PM~16531845
> *she aint scurred shes just resting this year like a coiled snake ready to strike on the next victim i gotta take it to the next local show you know to prove a point  :biggrin:
> *


I WILL GO WITH U TO THE SHOW SO I CAN B A WITNESS !!!!!!!


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Feb 7 2010, 05:27 PM~16541839
> *I WILL GO WITH U TO THE SHOW SO I CAN B A WITNESS !!!!!!!
> *


u better bring your single pump street car aswell we got a victim for that aswell


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 7 2010, 10:11 PM~16543868
> *u better bring your single pump street car aswell we got a victim for that aswell
> *


Its there as soon as its out of the paint booth :thumbsup:


----------



## 2SHORT

NICE


----------



## Purple Haze

BMH all the WAY!!!! (Check out Carlos in fast mode jumpin around LOL)


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:0


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 7 2010, 09:11 PM~16543868
> *u better bring your single pump street car aswell we got a victim for that aswell
> *


me 2 after ur done with it :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Feb 8 2010, 03:25 PM~16551033
> *me 2 after ur done with it :biggrin:
> *


yes sir this weekend its on :biggrin:


----------



## DEWEY

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 6 2010, 02:04 PM~16531845
> *she aint scurred shes just resting this year like a coiled snake ready to strike on the next victim i gotta take it to the next local show you know to prove a point  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 75HouseofGlass

Shit hot i see


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!+Feb 7 2010, 01:27 AM~16537421-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by stevie [email protected] 7 2010, 02:18 AM~16537621
> *yes sirrr  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 06:27 PM~16541839
> *I WILL GO WITH U TO THE SHOW SO I CAN B A WITNESS !!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Purple Haze_@Feb 8 2010, 01:52 PM~16549662
> *BMH all the WAY!!!! (Check out Carlos in fast mode jumpin around LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sup all you _*"Cracker ass cracka's"*_


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Feb 8 2010, 01:52 PM~16549662
> *BMH all the WAY!!!! (Check out Carlos in fast mode jumpin around LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Caddi in the back ground :biggrin:  Not bad Lil cracka :cheesy:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 9 2010, 12:50 AM~16556389
> *Sup all you "Cracker ass cracka's"
> *


What up my Saltine :0 :biggrin: 

Shit those are still the same coils I got from you last year!!! Still workin :biggrin: 

BMH Coils all day!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

wat up purple haze! i like the second video, doin the damn thing on the strip. :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Feb 9 2010, 08:48 AM~16558882
> *What up my Saltine  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> Shit those are still the same coils I got from you last year!!! Still workin  :biggrin:
> 
> BMH Coils all day!!
> *


sup chipper them coils work great el tacos had the same coils for over a year time to get some fresh methinks for this year :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Feb 8 2010, 10:51 PM~16555718
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


wat up homie! howz you been? :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

wats up popeye!


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 9 2010, 05:10 PM~16563525
> *wats up popeye!
> *


Wut up jr


----------



## DEWEY

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 9 2010, 07:09 PM~16563516
> *wat up homie! howz you been? :biggrin:
> *


not to bad trying to stay warm :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Feb 8 2010, 12:52 PM~16549662
> *BMH all the WAY!!!! (Check out Carlos in fast mode jumpin around LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Feb 9 2010, 06:21 PM~16563618
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This how we ship puzzles... Boxes with motors in it. :biggrin: 


Popeye yous a foo :0


----------



## Hannibal Lector

wat up oj!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## sergiosheavyhitter

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Feb 9 2010, 05:21 PM~16563618
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Feb 10 2010, 09:52 AM~16571395
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


chipper :0


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHjtcw_dcao


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Feb 10 2010, 09:52 PM~16577757
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHjtcw_dcao
> *


Houston, were ready for take off... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## red Hormiga

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Feb 10 2010, 08:52 PM~16577757
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHjtcw_dcao
> *


 :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga_@Feb 12 2010, 10:33 AM~16593052
> *:thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

here is some car's were working on in the shop :biggrin: 
here's one were do'n a frame swap on.
























this one were do'n the firewall,motor,& a set up
















& this were do'n a two pump set up..


----------



## Hannibal Lector

jorge humping the upper arm. ttt for bad ass peoples.


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 15 2010, 06:09 PM~16621796
> *jorge humping the upper arm. ttt for bad ass peoples.
> *


you got jokes????? :biggrin: hi junior :wave:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 15 2010, 07:09 PM~16621796
> *jorge humping the upper arm. ttt for bad ass peoples.
> *


hahahaha


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Feb 8 2010, 01:52 PM~16549662
> *BMH all the WAY!!!! (Check out Carlos in fast mode jumpin around LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHa i lnew this was gona show up here sooner than later.Carlos doing the MC hammer bawww


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Feb 15 2010, 08:50 PM~16622871
> *you got jokes????? :biggrin:  hi junior :wave:
> *


hey wat up jess. good to see youre doin good. im gonna giveyou a call for the rest of the damage. :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze

:cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Feb 16 2010, 08:17 AM~16627309
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


chipper :0 j/p  look'n good holms.. BMH


----------



## javib760

Heres an throwback pic 4 u


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 16 2010, 03:21 PM~16630194
> *chipper :0      j/p   look'n good holms.. BMH
> *


Thanks homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Feb 16 2010, 08:17 AM~16627309
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much you paid him to do it. :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Feb 16 2010, 02:42 PM~16630367
> *Heres an throwback pic 4 u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam is that shaggy :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 16 2010, 05:27 PM~16631345
> *how much you paid him to do it.  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: You dont even want to know :wow: 


































I raced him for the cover! :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Feb 16 2010, 02:42 PM~16630367
> *Heres an throwback pic 4 u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lmao homie took it way back


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 16 2010, 07:53 PM~16633751
> *dam is that shaggy  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: ron should really make shaggy mobile :biggrin:


----------



## 75HouseofGlass

The BM shit may go in my Glasshouse


----------



## beanerman

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Feb 16 2010, 02:42 PM~16630367
> *Heres an throwback pic 4 u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 16 2010, 07:53 PM~16633751
> *dam is that shaggy  :biggrin:
> *


i said that i the other thread, but i think he might get mad, plus he's plumbing my pumps, so i'll wai til i get them first. then i'll send him some skooby snacks. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 22 2008, 03:54 PM~10478302
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


baddass


----------



## flaked85




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 18 2010, 08:18 AM~16650168
> *baddass
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## str8chillen




----------



## Supe

:wave:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by str8chillen_@Feb 21 2010, 07:35 AM~16676843
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Supe_@Feb 22 2010, 07:54 AM~16686847
> *:wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jan 31 2010, 06:56 PM~16471188
> *DAMN RON JESS IS GONNA BE ON THE STREET GRITTIN ON FOOLS.  CAR  LOOKS AMAZING HOMIE
> *


 :wow: When you said this thing was serious you were'nt lyin homie


----------



## matdogg

BLACK MAGIC single doing 59'

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKPTsZ3G7kY


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Feb 22 2010, 11:48 PM~16694969
> *BLACK MAGIC single doing 59'
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKPTsZ3G7kY
> *



YOU GOT THE IPMY WORKIN EVEN HARDER THIS YEAR.MAD PROPS


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Feb 22 2010, 09:48 PM~16694969
> *BLACK MAGIC single doing 59'
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKPTsZ3G7kY
> *


from pro hopper to the darkside right? :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 22 2010, 11:14 PM~16696422
> *from pro hopper to the darkside right? :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Feb 22 2010, 10:12 PM~16695420
> *YOU GOT THE IPMY WORKIN EVEN HARDER THIS YEAR.MAD PROPS
> *


Thanks 
that was the first hop on the new frame still got to get it dialed in :biggrin:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Feb 22 2010, 08:48 PM~16694969
> *BLACK MAGIC single doing 59'
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKPTsZ3G7kY
> *


Hell yeah, Congrats on that win, car is working killer :thumbsup:


----------



## LILDRIZZLE1_702




----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by LILDRIZZLE1_702_@Feb 24 2010, 03:45 AM~16709177
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where is that from? looks fun i wanna get it.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty

my piston pump b4 raw









after, powder coated tank








now, pinstriped by zfelix :cheesy: 








[/quote]
:cheesy:


----------



## lowrrico

Damn


----------



## dougy83

> my piston pump b4 raw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after, powder coated tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now, pinstriped by zfelix :cheesy:


:cheesy:
[/quote]
THATS BADASS :thumbsup:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

HERES THE PUMP IM BOUT TO PUT IT MY CAR! :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty

> :cheesy:


THATS BADASS :thumbsup:
[/quote]



thnx :cheesy:


----------



## lninjo

> :cheesy:


THATS BADASS :thumbsup:
[/quote]
nice


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> THATS BADASS :thumbsup:


thnx :cheesy:
[/quote]

HEY MONDO I MIGHT HAVE SOME MATCHING BACK TANKS FOR THAT FRONT PUMP


----------



## trunkgotknock

> thnx :cheesy:


HEY MONDO I MIGHT HAVE SOME MATCHING BACK TANKS FOR THAT FRONT PUMP
[/quote]
............... hey oj this is miguel thanks for your help today you guys always willing to help great customer service


----------



## 81cutty

> thnx :cheesy:


HEY MONDO I MIGHT HAVE SOME MATCHING BACK TANKS FOR THAT FRONT PUMP
[/quote]
:0 i'll hit ya up bout that.


----------



## 81cutty

heres a few mo pics


----------



## Paul K




----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 25 2010, 01:11 AM~16719291
> *heres a few mo pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: Damn that sssssshhiiittt isssss tight! :cheesy:


----------



## DEWEY

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 25 2010, 02:11 AM~16719291
> *heres a few mo pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn lookin good holmz :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

nice looking pump mando! how much for the coolah. ssssssssseeee you later holmes.


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by Paul K+Feb 25 2010, 01:42 AM~16719797-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hey you cunt, how u been?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Purple [email protected] 25 2010, 07:50 AM~16720636
> *:wow: Damn that sssssshhiiittt isssss tight!  :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thnx homie :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by STREET [email protected] 25 2010, 09:29 AM~16721319
> *damn lookin good holmz :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thnx homie :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hannibal Lector_@Feb 25 2010, 11:43 AM~16722470
> *nice looking pump mando! how much for the coolah. ssssssssseeee you later holmes.
> *




thnx, coolah not for sale bro :biggrin: thas my pump stand


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> my piston pump b4 raw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after, powder coated tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now, pinstriped by zfelix :cheesy:


:cheesy:
[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## goof

T T T


----------



## beanerman

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## stevie d

looksssssssssssssssssssss good mando :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty

> :cheesy:


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]




> looksssssssssssssssssssss good mando :biggrin:





thnx jerry and stevie, my lil pump build up thread lol :biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry

:wave:


----------



## stevie d

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


thnx jerry and stevie, my lil pump build up thread lol :biggrin:
[/quote]




> :wave:





sup patnas :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :wave: :buttkick: :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## bigboylarry

> thnx jerry and stevie, my lil pump build up thread lol :biggrin:


sup patnas :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :wave: :buttkick: :werd: :nicoderm:
[/quote]
wht up did you ever get the video up/?


----------



## stevie d

im gunna upload it now :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

bttp


----------



## 93Royalty

[/quote]


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

BMH ALL DAY THANX OJ AND RON FOR HELPIN MAKE THIS HAPPEN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

bump


----------



## bam_bam

: filg_70chev, BackBumper559 
:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## bam_bam

> my piston pump b4 raw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after, powder coated tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now, pinstriped by zfelix :cheesy:


:cheesy:
[/quote]
NICE COLOR


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Apr 21 2008, 10:38 PM~10472411
> *WHERES ALL THE BLACK MAGIC EQUIPPED CARS.. THERES PLENTY OUT THERE LETS SEE THEM..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FOR THA HATERZ :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

*KING OF THE STREETS WEAPON OF CHOICE*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:0 :0 :0


----------



## kustom_caddi88

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Mar 4 2010, 05:51 AM~16793001
> *KING OF THE STREETS WEAPON OF CHOICE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## dougy83

to all the black magic fam have a safe trip to AZ and goodluck :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Mar 5 2010, 12:40 PM~16806059
> *to all the black magic fam  have a safe trip to AZ and goodluck :thumbsup:
> *


see you there dont be gay i can hook you up with a room cheap just hide in the back of pjs truck lol


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 5 2010, 06:49 PM~16808716
> *see you there dont be gay i can hook you up with a room cheap just hide in the back of pjs truck lol
> *


with my luck we ll get stopped and they ll think hes sneakin a mexican across states lol i wish i could go :biggrin:


----------



## seven509

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Mar 4 2010, 04:51 AM~16793001
> *KING OF THE STREETS WEAPON OF CHOICE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: is that a check valve on the return :wow: ???????????????????????


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Mar 4 2010, 03:51 AM~16793001
> *KING OF THE STREETS WEAPON OF CHOICE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




WHATITDO :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

its doin the damn thang!


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Mar 12 2010, 07:13 AM~16868294
> *its doin the damn thang!
> *



:yes: and it's a daily :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Mar 12 2010, 11:49 AM~16870853
> *:yes: and it's a daily :biggrin:
> *



*LADIES AND GENTLEMAN I GIVE YOU THE KING OF THE STREETS FOR MARYLAND, D.C & VIRGINIA *


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Mar 12 2010, 11:49 AM~16870853
> *:yes: and it's a daily :biggrin:
> *


whoa da mean! :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

soon to be my show hopper. equipt with 3 Black Magic pumps. gonna put chrome under carriage on soon in the week. shot the car myself. first time shooting candy. :biggrin: i will try put it down for hawaii. as you can see a garage built show car. BMH repen in hawaii.


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Mar 15 2010, 05:30 PM~16899067
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soon to be my show hopper. equipt with 3 Black Magic pumps. gonna put chrome under carriage on soon in the week. shot the car myself. first time shooting candy. :biggrin: i will try put it down for hawaii. as you can see a garage built show car. BMH repen in hawaii.
> *


LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

Mines gonna be equipped.... need tires first :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

looks nice.


----------



## SHOWTIME916

thanks


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Mar 15 2010, 07:30 PM~16899067
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soon to be my show hopper. equipt with 3 Black Magic pumps. gonna put chrome under carriage on soon in the week. shot the car myself. first time shooting candy. :biggrin: i will try put it down for hawaii. as you can see a garage built show car. BMH repen in hawaii.
> *




GREAT LOOKIN FRAME HOMIE.NO ****.


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 15 2010, 11:34 PM~16902079
> *Mines gonna be equipped.... need tires first :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



BADASS RIDE HOMIE.POST MORE PICS WHEN IT'S ALL TOGETHER.


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Mar 15 2010, 11:52 PM~16903416
> *BADASS RIDE HOMIE.POST MORE PICS WHEN IT'S ALL TOGETHER.
> *


will do thanks, gonna run their sidewinder piston


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN+Mar 12 2010, 06:03 AM~16868120-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHATITDO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CUZICAN_@Mar 14 2010, 09:39 PM~16889491
> *LADIES AND GENTLEMAN I GIVE YOU THE KING OF THE STREETS FOR MARYLAND, D.C & VIRGINIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 
Yes sir !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Mar 15 2010, 11:50 PM~16903409
> *GREAT LOOKIN FRAME HOMIE.NO ****.
> *


thanks brah. no worry. :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

ttt :rimshot:


----------



## eastbay_drop

drove the caprice out to the street low show in salinas this past sunday, banged the bumper at 60 inches


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Mar 17 2010, 10:08 PM~16921009
> *drove the caprice out to the street low show in salinas this past sunday, banged the bumper at 60 inches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOVIN THE CAPRICE HOMIE,THAT BISH IS WORKIN.


----------



## eastbay_drop

thanks bro, its a lil different hoppin on the 13s now, but its workin.


----------



## beanerman

:biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop

my boy started taping way too early, but heres the video lol. and yes i hella miss hit it hahaha


----------



## WelshBoyo

seems to be an awful lot of movment in that rear wheel


----------



## eastbay_drop

yup, i was nervous and hit too soon



> _Originally posted by WelshBoyo_@Mar 19 2010, 10:58 AM~16937390
> *seems to be an awful lot of movment in that rear wheel
> *


----------



## 1sikMC

shit looks good for a single pump


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Mar 19 2010, 09:55 AM~16936823
> *my boy started taping way too early, but heres the video lol. and yes i hella miss hit it hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you suck at the switch.
nah im just playing homie, that did hello good for a single. :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Pm me if u guys got chrome coils in stock. Preffer grey n 4ton coils chrome. My price


----------



## eastbay_drop

Sup jess and oj, it was good talkin to you guys today.... LoL dome a favor and let me
know when the part ship so I can let my customer know


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

any pics of the black anodized setup??????? :0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0


----------



## mashingbumper

Homie that caprice is mashin that bumper and that paint job is real nice keep up the good work :biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13

TTT


----------



## Hannibal Lector

TTT


----------



## SHOWTIME916

Despite hours of grinding and smoothing on these things, im putting these lincoln a arms up for sale...

These a arms are roughly 30 pounds a piece.. They are wrapped front, back, top and bottom. 

I paid 400 to chrome these. the chromer put these on the sanding belt a little bit too much, so theres a few pits on the sides and bottom. he wanted 500, and i got him down to 4. :uh: 

I know i wont get 400 for these, but make an offer. Ill ship anywhere..

These are perfect for double pumped lincolns, or any lincoln who isnt fucking around. These will last you forever thats why i built them that way.. 





































Heres the pits...


----------



## Hannibal Lector

good luck on the sale. its really nice though.


----------



## SHOWTIME916

thanks man, these things are too much overkill for my car. these would be good for a double pump. that frames lookin nice too


----------



## stevie d

sup bm family should have some good footage of team black magic texas editions on bumper this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

shut up and post them already!


----------



## DEWEY

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 26 2010, 01:52 AM~17005132
> *sup bm family should have some good footage of team black magic texas editions on bumper this weekend  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 well hurry up fool :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop

sounds good! :thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 25 2010, 11:52 PM~17005132
> *sup bm family should have some good footage of team black magic texas editions on bumper this weekend  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 26 2010, 11:39 AM~17008280
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good thing it was on the bumper or popeye could have hit me like cracker :0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 25 2010, 11:52 PM~17005132
> *sup bm family should have some good footage of team black magic texas editions on bumper this weekend  :biggrin:
> *


you mean chipper crisp editions.. :0 :0 :0 










j/p...  bmh team 806 will be bumper check'n :biggrin:


----------



## DEWEY

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Mar 26 2010, 02:25 PM~17008705
> *good thing it was on the bumper or popeye could have hit me like cracker :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Mar 26 2010, 02:32 PM~17009773
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


wats up sean howz the weather in the big K :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 22 2010, 09:25 PM~16967659
> *any pics of the black anodized setup??????? :0  :biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:  :0
> *


Hit up Street riders and Switchwes & Thangs we did a couple for those guys. Don't wanna ruin their parade of cool black shit


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 26 2010, 12:52 AM~17005132
> *sup bm family should have some good footage of team black magic texas editions on bumper this weekend  :biggrin:
> *


somebody else is smashing back bumper tooooo...Wont say no names :0


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 26 2010, 06:28 PM~17011646
> *somebody else is smashing back bumper tooooo...Wont say no names :0
> *


damn man i wishhhh i could smash back bumppperrr to  may be when my the 64s done :dunno:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics+Mar 26 2010, 06:28 PM~17011646-->
> 
> 
> 
> somebody else is smashing back bumper tooooo...Wont say no names :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahaha what a weekend il fill you in on the details in the wek homie i rekon we must have scared the competition off lol :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigboylarry_@Mar 27 2010, 08:57 AM~17015999
> *damn man i wishhhh i could smash back bumppperrr to    may be when my the 64s done  :dunno:
> *



chipper :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector+Mar 26 2010, 03:09 AM~17005496-->
> 
> 
> 
> shut up and post them already!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by STREET [email protected] 26 2010, 07:48 AM~17006454
> *:0 well hurry up fool :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2010, 08:23 AM~17006757
> *sounds good!  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pics and vids up soon
> <!--QuoteBegin-THE REAL BIG M_@Mar 26 2010, 12:28 PM~17008731
> *you mean chipper crisp editions.. :0  :0  :0
> j/p...   bmh team 806 will be bumper check'n :biggrin:
> *


team 806 team 505 and team 432 was in full effect bmh baby scaring the comp


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 27 2010, 06:30 PM~17019177
> *pics and vids up soon
> 
> team 806 team 505 and team 432 was in full effect bmh baby scaring the comp
> *


we scared them back to there lil corner :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Mar 27 2010, 09:33 PM~17020037
> *we scared them back to there lil corner  :biggrin:
> *


I want vids,,,you chippers.....oh I mean hippers , we aint got no "c" over here we out :biggrin:


----------



## caprice75classic

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 27 2010, 11:00 PM~17020723
> *I want vids,,,you chippers.....oh I mean hippers , we aint got no "c" over here we out :biggrin:
> *


hey so no more chrome plating... its hrome plating? :biggrin: and thats what like .50 cents cheaper? :roflmao:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by aprie75lassi_@Mar 27 2010, 11:02 PM~17020741
> *hey so no more chrome plating... its hrome plating?  :biggrin: and thats what like .50 cents cheaper?  :roflmao:
> *


rite .50 ents heaper  look even you runnin outta c's in you name :0


----------



## caprice75classic

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 27 2010, 11:10 PM~17020809
> *rite .50 ents heaper  look even you runnin outta c's in you name :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BlakMagiHydraulis_@Mar 27 2010, 10:10 PM~17020809
> *rite .50 ents heaper  look even you runnin outta c's in you name :0
> *


dam whos stealing all the " " s 


man some1 stole my " " the letter after b hahaha


----------



## Skim

my 64 rag just got the treatment


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 28 2010, 12:34 AM~17021364
> *my 64 rag just got the treatment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

*</span></span></span>*


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 28 2010, 05:03 AM~17021989
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </span></span></span>
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559

$4,500


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter

single bmh baby


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter




----------



## stevie d

:biggrin: team black magic texas editions doing there thing el taco still swung even with 4 weak batts :biggrin:


----------



## CasinoDreams

ttt


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 28 2010, 08:00 PM~17027667
> *:biggrin: team black magic texas editions doing there thing el taco still swung even with 4 weak batts  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

TTT for the BMH texas fam! wat up stevie d


----------



## stevie d

sup holmes same old shit making the haterz hate and the cry babys cry :biggrin:


----------



## straight clownin

black magic single pump... :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:0 :0 :0


----------



## straight clownin

bumper. mashing.hydraulics :biggrin:


----------



## straight clownin




----------



## straight clownin

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: straight clownin, THE REAL BIG M :wave: :wave:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Mar 29 2010, 05:59 PM~17036954
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: straight clownin, THE REAL BIG M :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup homies.. look'n good :h5:


----------



## stevie d

el taco on the bumper :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow+Mar 28 2010, 06:03 AM~17021989-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *$4,500
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THATS A GOOD ASS DEAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 02:43 PM~17024639
> *single  bmh baby
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by straight [email protected] 29 2010, 06:49 PM~17036841
> *black magic single pump... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-stevie d_@Mar 29 2010, 10:51 PM~17039931
> *
> el taco on the bumper :biggrin:
> *


SHIT WITH YOU GUYS OUTTIN DOWN LIKE THIS I MIGHT BE ABLE TO RELAX FROM THE HOP SCENE :wow:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 30 2010, 12:04 AM~17041177
> *SHIT WITH YOU GUYS OUTTIN DOWN LIKE THIS I MIGHT BE ABLE TO RELAX FROM THE HOP SCENE :wow:
> *


:biggrin: i see you got your "c"s back


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 30 2010, 12:05 PM~17044676
> *:biggrin: i see you got your "c"s back
> *


 :wave:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Mar 30 2010, 12:17 PM~17044774
> *:wave:
> *


sup fool


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 29 2010, 10:51 PM~17039931
> *
> el taco on the bumper :biggrin:
> *


Lookin good chipper!! El Taco SMASHIN!! :0


----------



## Hannibal Lector

this is for the crew at BMH. sorry M my boy erased my pics before i could finish the other pics. but no worry i'll fit you in somewhere.


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 30 2010, 12:23 PM~17044811
> *sup fool
> *


not much gonna start switchin springs around on my chipper lol :biggrin: then charge batts n hitt it with my new switch i got :biggrin: lol


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 30 2010, 12:04 AM~17041177
> *THATS A GOOD ASS DEAL
> SHIT WITH YOU GUYS OUTTIN DOWN LIKE THIS I MIGHT BE ABLE TO RELAX FROM THE HOP SCENE :wow:
> *


 hey homie i tought they scared you in to retirement :roflmao:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Mar 30 2010, 07:25 PM~17048949
> *hey homie i tought they  scared you in to retirement  :roflmao:
> *


i hope not lol :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by dougy83+Mar 30 2010, 02:33 PM~17045896-->
> 
> 
> 
> not much gonna start switchin springs around on my chipper lol :biggrin: then charge batts n hitt it with my new switch i got :biggrin:  lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> watch out thats a special switch haha
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigboylarry_@Mar 30 2010, 07:25 PM~17048949
> *hey homie i tought they  scared you in to retirement  :roflmao:
> *


i hope not lol :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

wats up steve!


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Mar 30 2010, 10:10 PM~17051278
> *wats up steve!
> *


sssssssssssssup big dawg hows life on the islands thses days


----------



## beanerman

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Shit in every country ..Black Magic even in Swedish fish hip hop video's. Special thanks to Mike for hook it up
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcnxhZxcnug&feature=channel


----------



## SickBoy

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 1 2010, 08:28 AM~17063260
> *Shit in every country ..Black Magic even in Swedish fish hip hop video's. Special thanks to Mike for hook it up
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcnxhZxcnug&feature=channel
> *


yea to bad I bust a hose so I couldn´t hop it in the vid  

pulled the mofo out from the storage this weekend and hopped it, got some more
adjustments to do but its getting there :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by SickBoy_@Apr 1 2010, 09:49 AM~17064149
> *yea to bad I bust a hose so I couldn´t hop it in the vid
> 
> pulled the mofo out from the storage this weekend and hopped it, got some more
> adjustments to do but its getting there  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell yeah!


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 1 2010, 12:28 AM~17063260
> *Shit in every country ..Black Magic even in Swedish fish hip hop video's. Special thanks to Mike for hook it up
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcnxhZxcnug&feature=channel
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 1 2010, 12:28 AM~17063260
> *Shit in every country ..Black Magic even in Swedish fish hip hop video's. Special thanks to Mike for hook it up
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcnxhZxcnug&feature=channel
> *



i dunno if amy told jess but tru rydaz just did a mcdonalds comercial in the uk with bmh stickers on the car il get the vid when it comes out


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 1 2010, 01:34 PM~17067285
> *i dunno if amy told jess but tru rydaz just did a mcdonalds comercial in the uk with bmh stickers on the car il get the vid when it comes out
> *


i said large fry's :cheesy:


----------



## Purple Haze




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Vids steve or it nevah happened. Nah but it must be solid.


----------



## soriano

:0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by SickBoy_@Apr 1 2010, 07:49 AM~17064149
> *yea to bad I bust a hose so I couldn´t hop it in the vid
> 
> pulled the mofo out from the storage this weekend and hopped it, got some more
> adjustments to do but its getting there  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dude whats that white shit in the back ground.....Looking good, O.J was mad cuz you hittin it from the door


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Apr 2 2010, 01:40 PM~17076686
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

This is a custom Old Skool New set-up I did, it originally had a "Chevy Bowtie" where the hardline and guage are, but the customer has an Olds...LMK what ya'll think
























This is the billet manifold I made









The checks go into the dump and the head of the gear straight..They are phase machined so when the parts are tight , the dump is at the correct angle with-out the use of a swilve...Pain in the ass but super clean


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by SickBoy_@Apr 1 2010, 09:49 AM~17064149
> *yea to bad I bust a hose so I couldn´t hop it in the vid
> 
> pulled the mofo out from the storage this weekend and hopped it, got some more
> adjustments to do but its getting there  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats is that a propane tank n the middle of the neighborhood?


----------



## eastbay_drop

looks ok i guess....



just messin with you! :biggrin: think that would look nice in the trunk of my impala lol maybe one of these days  




> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 3 2010, 12:12 AM~17083069
> *This is a custom Old Skool New set-up I did, it originally had a "Chevy Bowtie" where the hardline and guage are, but the customer has an Olds...LMK what ya'll think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the billet manifold I made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The checks go into the dump and the head of the gear straight..They are phase machined so when the parts are tight , the dump is at the correct angle with-out the use of a swilve...Pain in the ass but super clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 3 2010, 12:12 AM~17083069
> *This is a custom Old Skool New set-up I did, it originally had a "Chevy Bowtie" where the hardline and guage are, but the customer has an Olds...LMK what ya'll think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the billet manifold I made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The checks go into the dump and the head of the gear straight..They are phase machined so when the parts are tight , the dump is at the correct angle with-out the use of a swilve...Pain in the ass but super clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


badass :biggrin:


----------



## mruther87

best driver updater
driver updater


----------



## beanerman

:wow: :0


> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 3 2010, 12:12 AM~17083069
> *This is a custom Old Skool New set-up I did, it originally had a "Chevy Bowtie" where the hardline and guage are, but the customer has an Olds...LMK what ya'll think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the billet manifold I made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The checks go into the dump and the head of the gear straight..They are phase machined so when the parts are tight , the dump is at the correct angle with-out the use of a swilve...Pain in the ass but super clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 3 2010, 12:12 AM~17083069
> *This is a custom Old Skool New set-up I did, it originally had a "Chevy Bowtie" where the hardline and guage are, but the customer has an Olds...LMK what ya'll think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the billet manifold I made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The checks go into the dump and the head of the gear straight..They are phase machined so when the parts are tight , the dump is at the correct angle with-out the use of a swilve...Pain in the ass but super clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn man that must be mine :biggrin: just fucking wit you we sill looking good the end of the month


----------



## str8chillen

FOR NOW....POSTING HOPPIN PICS SHORTLY THANX BMH!!!ALL THE WAY FROM CENTRAL FL.....


----------



## str8chillen

> _Originally posted by str8chillen_@Feb 21 2010, 07:35 AM~16676843
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SAME RIDE.... :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 3 2010, 03:12 AM~17083069
> *This is a custom Old Skool New set-up I did, it originally had a "Chevy Bowtie" where the hardline and guage are, but the customer has an Olds...LMK what ya'll think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the billet manifold I made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The checks go into the dump and the head of the gear straight..They are phase machined so when the parts are tight , the dump is at the correct angle with-out the use of a swilve...Pain in the ass but super clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




THATS NICE RON,YOU SHOULD SEND THAT BISH TO MY HOUSE FOR MY 66 IMPY HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

to me old skool set ups look better in impalas or older cars. but it looks nice. :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 3 2010, 03:12 AM~17083069
> *This is a custom Old Skool New set-up I did, it originally had a "Chevy Bowtie" where the hardline and guage are, but the customer has an Olds...LMK what ya'll think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the billet manifold I made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The checks go into the dump and the head of the gear straight..They are phase machined so when the parts are tight , the dump is at the correct angle with-out the use of a swilve...Pain in the ass but super clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those slowdowns are the shit!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 29 2010, 10:51 PM~17039931
> *
> el taco on the bumper :biggrin:
> *



WHY IS IT SITTIN SO HIGH ON THE FRAME ??


----------



## SickBoy

> _Originally posted by redline_@Apr 3 2010, 02:54 PM~17084098
> *whats is that a propane tank n the middle of the neighborhood?
> *


haha its an old diesel tank that my neighbor use for his truck


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Apr 4 2010, 08:04 AM~17091331
> *WHY IS IT SITTIN SO HIGH ON THE FRAME ??
> *


i used 5x5 angle along the centre of the frame which sits down about an inch which makes the frame look lower in the centre the rest of the frame is where it should be if you look at the front and rear


----------



## Hannibal Lector

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Apr 4 2010, 07:47 AM~17091199
> *those slowdowns are the shit!
> *


i have 3 of them, 2 on my set up and 1 on my display at home. :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

:wave:


----------



## matdogg

BLACK MAGIC Bumper checkin!! :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7Lc4cIqevU


----------



## SickBoy

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Apr 5 2010, 03:42 PM~17099118
> *BLACK MAGIC Bumper checkin!! :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7Lc4cIqevU
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SickBoy

Here´s from last weekend


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 5 2010, 03:25 PM~17103080
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


street car bumper masher :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Apr 5 2010, 09:42 AM~17099118
> *BLACK MAGIC Bumper checkin!! :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7Lc4cIqevU
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by redline+Apr 3 2010, 07:54 AM~17084098-->
> 
> 
> 
> whats is that a propane tank n the middle of the neighborhood?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was talkin bout the SNOW :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2010, 08:47 AM~17091199
> *those slowdowns are the shit!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thnaks homie, I'm gonna change them here soon, make them a little wider and bevel all the corners...Maybe by summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2010, 09:05 AM~17091337
> *haha its an old diesel tank that my neighbor use for his truck
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The white stuff :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2010, 02:20 PM~17101925
> *Here´s from last weekend
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let it falllllllll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2010, 04:25 PM~17103080
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ah man you shower off her undies????
> <!--QuoteBegin-stevie d_@Apr 5 2010, 05:40 PM~17103912
> *street car bumper masher  :biggrin:
> *


not real it's been chppin the last few times out, I think the gear blow a seal??? just no time to work on my own shit, we've been soooooo busy U KNOW THIS MANG  :wow:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 5 2010, 10:51 PM~17106174
> *I was talkin bout the SNOW :biggrin:
> 
> Thnaks homie, I'm gonna change them here soon, make them a little wider and bevel all the corners...Maybe by summer
> The white stuff :cheesy:
> let it falllllllll
> ah man you shower off her undies????
> 
> not real it's been chppin the last few times out, I think the gear blow a seal??? just no time to work on my own shit, we've been soooooo busy    U KNOW THIS MANG   :wow:
> *


let me know when we can get these, my car will be with the dark side soon and those slow downs would take my trunk that much farther.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

I'll let ya know 


BlackMagicHydraulics, *BUD*, Chris


Sup bud, good lookin out the other day


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 5 2010, 11:07 PM~17106424
> *I'll let ya know
> *


pm a brutha!


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 5 2010, 07:51 PM~17106174
> *
> not real it's been chppin the last few times out, I think the gear blow a seal??? just no time to work on my own shit, we've been soooooo busy    U KNOW THIS MANG   :wow:
> *


sall good homie chippers are people too :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Apr 5 2010, 08:42 AM~17099118
> *BLACK MAGIC Bumper checkin!! :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7Lc4cIqevU
> *


Thats why you ma boys, cus you always be killin it :worship: Big ass car crushing the bumper...Keep holdin the Mid west down Homie


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Shane I got both rear pumps and all the parts boxed up, But I broke my lathe machining them super deep coil-over cups for the Tele's
here a sneak peek









Call ya tomorrow


----------



## 1sikMC

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 6 2010, 12:16 AM~17109355
> *Shane I got both rear pumps and all the parts boxed up, But I broke my lathe machining them super deep coil-over cups for the Tele's
> here a sneak peek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call ya tomorrow
> *


 :thumbsup: ok coo


----------



## BUD

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 5 2010, 10:07 PM~17106424
> *I'll let ya know
> BlackMagicHydraulics, BUD, Chris
> Sup bud, good lookin out the other day
> *


you know I gotchu homie


----------



## BUD

Oh yeah, them new old skool setups are killin it, hope to grace the 66 with a setup one day


----------



## HND_Loco

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 6 2010, 05:16 PM~17109355
> *Shane I got both rear pumps and all the parts boxed up, But I broke my lathe machining them super deep coil-over cups for the Tele's
> here a sneak peek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call ya tomorrow
> *


Hey Ron,

Is that a new chrome gas tank for a 63 impala? if its for sale let me know as i need to make an order soon for some other things.

Pete....


----------



## switches and thangs

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## stevie d

tttt for the top dawgs


----------



## stevie d

User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: stevie d, p-funckimpala



sup dawg how ya been you fitted ya "naaaaa *****" steps yet


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 7 2010, 08:30 PM~17128760
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ssssssssssssssup chipper how about some progress pics of the cutty ima have my four done before your cutty at this rate lol:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

got a question are caprice spindals and spindals off of 80s model chevy pickup the same?


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 6 2010, 12:16 AM~17109355
> *Shane I got both rear pumps and all the parts boxed up, But I broke my lathe machining them super deep coil-over cups for the Tele's
> here a sneak peek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call ya tomorrow
> *


when you do mine ron, i wanted mine low not too high, know what i mean. lmk wats the balance too thanks!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

ttt :rimshot:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by HND_Loco_@Apr 7 2010, 03:11 AM~17120496
> *Hey Ron,
> 
> Is that a new chrome gas tank for a 63 impala? if its for sale let me know as i need to make an order soon for some other things.
> 
> Pete....
> *


It is ,but it is for a customer  I can get ya 1 if you need it, 2 weeks to chrome


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Apr 7 2010, 10:32 PM~17129808
> *got a question are caprice spindals and spindals off of 80s model chevy pickup the same?
> *


no not even close, bigger ball joint tapers and much larger rotor /bearing assemblies


----------



## 4DA702

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 6 2010, 12:16 AM~17109355
> *Shane I got both rear pumps and all the parts boxed up, But I broke my lathe machining them super deep coil-over cups for the Tele's
> here a sneak peek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call ya tomorrow
> *


Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Hormiga here is some pics, of your G-Ride homie, Just gotta do plug wires and install hood,,,,we done kneegroooo :biggrin: 
























Here we even fixed that bullshit ass fan shroud. Bolts top and bottom and lets the hood open know :biggrin: 

















Still gotta do the guage too


----------



## Chris

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 9 2010, 02:50 AM~17139646
> *Hormiga here is some pics, of your G-Ride homie, Just gotta do plug wires and install hood,,,,we done kneegroooo :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we even fixed that bullshit ass fan shroud. Bolts top and bottom and lets the hood open know :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still gotta do the guage too
> *


box caprice?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Apr 8 2010, 10:00 PM~17139768
> *box caprice?
> *


yes sir


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 8 2010, 08:47 PM~17139600
> *no not even close, bigger ball joint tapers and  much larger rotor /bearing assemblies
> *


ALRIGHT THANKS SO WHAT WOULD FIT? WOULD IT BE JUST DELTAS, CAPRICES, AND CADILLACS?


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

WHERE DO THE HOSES RUN THROUGH ON THE PISTON? BEHING SEAT THAN WHERE?

















Still gotta do the guage too 
[/quote]


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Apr 8 2010, 10:48 PM~17140414
> *ALRIGHT THANKS SO WHAT WOULD FIT? WOULD IT BE JUST DELTAS, CAPRICES, AND CADILLACS?
> *


IiF YOU WANT TO RUN 13'S YEA ALL THOSE :biggrin: 

IF IT IS FOR SUPERIOR STRENGHT AND 14'S ASTRO VAN


----------



## stevie d

> WHERE DO THE HOSES RUN THROUGH ON THE PISTON? BEHING SEAT THAN WHERE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still gotta do the guage too


[/quote]
behind the seat amd out thro the 2 drain plugs under the rear seat


----------



## red Hormiga

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 8 2010, 08:50 PM~17139646
> *Hormiga here is some pics, of your G-Ride homie, Just gotta do plug wires and install hood,,,,we done kneegroooo :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we even fixed that bullshit ass fan shroud. Bolts top and bottom and lets the hood open know :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still gotta do the guage too
> *


THANKS HOLMS. I GOT THE TRAILER READY, BUT I MIGHT JUST MAKE THE 2 1/2 HOUR CRUISE BACK HOME.


----------



## OVERTIME

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 8 2010, 09:50 PM~17139646
> *Hormiga here is some pics, of your G-Ride homie, Just gotta do plug wires and install hood,,,,we done kneegroooo :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we even fixed that bullshit ass fan shroud. Bolts top and bottom and lets the hood open know :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still gotta do the guage too
> *


Ron can you make me a fan shroud like that for my 84 cutlass ?


----------



## Hannibal Lector

TTT


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## Paul K

hey mando....... after we went out, got back to the mgm kept drinking.......got fucked up....slept for 2 hrs then to air port ....flew out to l.a early in the morning :420:


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by Paul K_@Apr 10 2010, 11:11 PM~17156977
> *hey mando.......  after we went out, got back to the mgm kept drinking.......got fucked up....slept for 2 hrs then to air port ....flew out to l.a early in the morning :420:
> *





:0 u crazy cunt. :loco:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 11 2010, 01:59 PM~17160191
> *:0  u crazy cunt. :loco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wave:


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 5 2010, 08:51 PM~17106174
> *
> not real it's been chppin the last few times out, I think the gear blow a seal??? just no time to work on my own shit, we've been soooooo busy    U KNOW THIS MANG   :wow:
> *


Cant be that busy, heard you in the showroom yappin when I was on the phone with Perm, shoulda told him to tell you to get back to the garage! Nah, I know Ron and the crew is constantly puttin it down, looking forward to getting the teles' and other 'goodies' on my ride :thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay




----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by Pjay+Apr 11 2010, 01:57 PM~17160453-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pjay_@Apr 11 2010, 02:30 PM~17160630
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Paul K+Apr 10 2010, 11:11 PM~17156977-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey mando.......  after we went out, got back to the mgm kept drinking.......got fucked up....slept for 2 hrs then to air port ....flew out to l.a early in the morning :420:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sup ya kant i heard you was in town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2010, 02:30 PM~17160630
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> chippppper
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-81cutty_@Apr 11 2010, 02:59 PM~17160766
> *:wave:
> :0
> *


sup cheerleader :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 11 2010, 04:25 PM~17160941
> *
> chippppper
> *


Ur just mad cuz u had to sit in the back seat of that car all night ! N ur car was at HOME !


----------



## maniacos760

black magic single pump


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 11 2010, 02:30 PM~17160630
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that regal is workn nice!!! i sure wish my black magic piston was workn right!!!!!!!!


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 8 2010, 11:50 PM~17139646
> *Hormiga here is some pics, of your G-Ride homie, Just gotta do plug wires and install hood,,,,we done kneegroooo :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we even fixed that bullshit ass fan shroud. Bolts top and bottom and lets the hood open know :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still gotta do the guage too
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 11 2010, 05:49 PM~17161973
> *Ur just mad cuz u had to sit in the back seat of that car all night ! N ur car was at HOME !
> *


haha if my car had been there it would have been on the trailer or the bumper summat your regal dont know nuttin about :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CasinoDreams

andrew in tampa


----------



## CasinoDreams




----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Apr 13 2010, 11:54 AM~17179304
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good homie


----------



## Hannibal Lector

TTT for the BMH fam! wassup stevie!


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 11 2010, 02:30 PM~17160630
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whos the chipper in the back of the car in the grey sweater :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 12 2010, 12:11 AM~17165429
> *haha if my car had been there it would have been on the trailer or the bumper summat your regal dont know nuttin about  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Ya mine can be DRIVIN ! :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by dougy83+Apr 13 2010, 01:09 PM~17179992-->
> 
> 
> 
> whos the chipper in the back of the car in the grey sweater :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats a good looking chap id say lol
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pjay_@Apr 13 2010, 06:29 PM~17183440
> *Ya mine can be DRIVIN !  :biggrin:
> *


sall good i got a regal coming out soon with only 6 batts :biggrin:


----------



## p-funckimpala

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JuicyJ

:worship:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala+Apr 14 2010, 09:15 PM~17196231-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I seen you was puttin it down this past week-end :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JuicyJ_@Apr 14 2010, 09:18 PM~17196287
> *:worship:
> *


yea what he said :wow:


----------



## p-funckimpala

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 14 2010, 09:36 PM~17196599
> *I seen you was puttin it down this past week-end :biggrin:
> yea what he said :wow:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Big_Money

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 10 2010, 07:43 PM~17155151
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT YELLOW REGAL LOOKS GOOD.. :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 13 2010, 09:00 PM~17185470
> *thats a good looking chap id say lol
> sall good i got a regal coming out soon with only 6 batts  :biggrin:
> *


pretty soon were all gonna have regals :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Apr 15 2010, 05:33 PM~17205361
> *pretty soon were all gonna have regals  :biggrin:
> *


yes sir when you coming for the 1 here


----------



## tequilero80

reping FIRME ESTILO CC in florida. both BLACK MAGIC EQUIPPED


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:thumbsup:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 15 2010, 09:24 PM~17207978
> *yes sir when you coming for the 1 here
> *


let me see what my check looks like on tuesday if its good enough ill go nxt weekend


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter

ttt


----------



## CADI SWANGIN

Hi :biggrin: 

Does the BMH open today? :happysad:


----------



## eastbay_drop

a customers regal i finished up yesterday, he loves it








street setup


----------



## CHELADAS75

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Apr 18 2010, 10:44 AM~17227732
> *a customers regal i finished up yesterday, he loves it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> street setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Apr 12 2010, 11:06 PM~17175326
> *andrew in tampa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking real good


----------



## 4_PLAY!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## matdogg

:biggrin:


----------



## red Hormiga

:wave:


----------



## gold cutt 84

NEW BLACK MAGIC INSTALL


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by CADI SWANGIN+Apr 18 2010, 08:11 AM~17226789-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hi :biggrin:
> 
> Does the BMH open today? :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: it was nice see'n you
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2010, 01:42 PM~17238379
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by red [email protected] 19 2010, 02:03 PM~17238577
> *:wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-gold cutt 84_@Apr 19 2010, 02:27 PM~17238784
> *NEW BLACK MAGIC INSTALL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Apr 19 2010, 05:27 PM~17238784
> *NEW BLACK MAGIC INSTALL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter




----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Apr 19 2010, 02:51 PM~17238944
> *:biggrin:  it was nice see'n you
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
> *


good stuff!


----------



## CADI SWANGIN

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Apr 20 2010, 07:51 AM~17238944
> *:biggrin:  it was nice see'n you
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
> *


ｔｈａｎｘ   
ｂｕｔ　ｔｈａｔ　ｐｅｒｓｏｎ　ｉｓ　ｎｏｔ　ｍｅ :wow: 

Ｉ’ｍ　ｉｎ　ｊａｐａｎ　ｎｏｗ．．．． :0 :0 
ｓｏｒｒｙ　ＢＩＧ　Ｍ :happysad:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

hey sergio the truck is lookin really good.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by CADI SWANGIN_@Apr 19 2010, 11:15 PM~17244532
> *ｔｈａｎｘ
> ｂｕｔ　ｔｈａｔ　ｐｅｒｓｏｎ　ｉｓ　ｎｏｔ　ｍｅ :wow:
> 
> Ｉ’ｍ　ｉｎ　ｊａｐａｎ　ｎｏｗ．．．． :0  :0
> ｓｏｒｒｙ　ＢＩＧ　Ｍ  :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin: yea i kno.. i was jus say'n it was nice to see peep's all the way from japan :biggrin:


----------



## SickBoy

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Apr 19 2010, 09:42 PM~17238379
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 20 2010, 01:01 AM~17245011
> *hey sergio the truck is lookin really good.
> *


thanks homie but u know us we always what more :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter+Apr 19 2010, 09:04 PM~17242039-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow:
> <!--QuoteBegin-sergiosheavyhitter_@Apr 20 2010, 07:12 PM~17251797
> *thanks homie    but u know us  we always what more    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THAT OUR SLOGAN,,,BMH GIVES YOU MORE INCHES !!!!!!! ASK YO GIRL :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

HERES ARE "AR KANSAS" HOMIE  


GETTING GOOD ON THAT SWITCH,,,,LOOKS LIKE IT NEEDS 1'' MORE ARM :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

BlackMagicHydraulics, WUTITDU, Paul K, CUSTOM 70 NDUTIME, resname93

YOU MADE IT SAFE YOU CUNT!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## bigboylarry

ron dont wanna give it all away at once !member :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Apr 20 2010, 08:01 PM~17252412
> *ron dont wanna give it all  away at once !member  :thumbsup:
> *


ooo OH yeah...i's forsgots


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 20 2010, 06:31 PM~17251994
> *HERES ARE "AR KANSAS" HOMIE
> 
> 
> GETTING GOOD ON THAT SWITCH,,,,LOOKS LIKE IT NEEDS 1'' MORE ARM :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


car looks good :biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 20 2010, 11:04 PM~17255742
> *car looks good  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:thx


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

:wow: :worship: :worship:


----------



## lowbikeon20z

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Apr 19 2010, 10:04 PM~17242039
> *
> *


is this truck monoleafed in the back??? what do you have done to it for that lock up??


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Apr 21 2010, 07:59 PM~17264529
> *is this truck monoleafed in the back??? what do you have done to it for that lock up??
> *


yes sir it has leafsprings in the back i just put a 4inch block under the leafaspring and i let the rear pump make them flex :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Apr 21 2010, 09:02 PM~17264588
> *yes sir it has leafsprings in the back i just put a 4inch block under the leafaspring  and i let the rear pump  make them flex  :biggrin:
> *




YOU FUCKIN CHEATER...._*I knew it...damn you*_






























but you still a chipper :biggrin:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 21 2010, 08:10 PM~17264729
> *YOU FUCKIN CHEATER....I knew it...damn you
> but you still a chipper :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowbikeon20z

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Apr 21 2010, 10:02 PM~17264588
> *yes sir it has leafsprings in the back i just put a 4inch block under the leafaspring  and i let the rear pump  make them flex  :biggrin:
> *


alrite cool thanks.. how low would it sit?? and also what size pistons u got?


----------



## lowbikeon20z

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Apr 21 2010, 10:27 PM~17265065
> *alrite cool thanks.. how low would it sit?? and also what size pistons u got?
> *


 o yea and do you have a slip yoke?


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter

it seats low and i have 20inch cylinders no i dont have a joke i put my cylinders in a angle so it dont let my rearend move it only travels like 1inch


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Apr 21 2010, 09:32 PM~17265172
> *it seats  low  and i have 20inch cylinders        no i dont have  a joke   i put my cylinders in a angle so it  dont let my rearend move      it only travels like 1inch
> *


 :biggrin: 

u crackin yokes now


----------



## lowbikeon20z

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Apr 21 2010, 10:32 PM~17265172
> *it seats  low  and i have 20inch cylinders        no i dont have  a joke    i put my cylinders in a angle so it  dont let my rearend move      it only travels like 1inch
> *


nice thanks for the info :thumbsup:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 21 2010, 08:34 PM~17265194
> *:biggrin:
> 
> u crackin yokes now
> *


 :ugh: my bad


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter

yoke


----------



## stevie d

haha u guys are tooo much lol





































you bunch of chipperzzzz :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

hope you guys like it. its a full BMH chrome under carriage i will change out to chrome rear coils when its time. buti put this together by myself. trying to rep BMH in hawaii the best i can, hope u guys llike it. i will post more wheni get further.


----------



## 1sikMC

looking good bro


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Thanks bro I try I build, my rides not buy them


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 22 2010, 12:33 AM~17267778
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you guys like it. its a full BMH chrome under carriage i will change out to chrome rear coils when its time. buti put this together by myself. trying to rep BMH in hawaii the best i can, hope u guys llike it. i will post more wheni get further.
> *


looks good dawg did you stripe n leaf it


----------



## matdogg

Another BLACKMAGIC ride almost ready to hit the streets !!!!
Just waiting on some goody's for the trunk :biggrin: and throw some paint on it :biggrin:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 22 2010, 08:43 AM~17269563
> *Thanks bro I try  I build, my rides not buy them
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 22 2010, 04:36 PM~17273899
> *looks good dawg did you stripe n leaf it
> *


i painted it but my friend did the strip n leaf. i wanted silver leaf but he never had.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Apr 22 2010, 06:37 PM~17274941
> *Another BLACKMAGIC  ride almost ready to hit the streets !!!!
> Just waiting on some goody's for the trunk  :biggrin: and throw some paint on it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wat size rams in rerar. looks good too when painted


----------



## Skim

Black magic 2 pump street set up by Streetriders in KC


----------



## CADI SWANGIN

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Apr 21 2010, 06:32 AM~17249241
> *:biggrin:  yea i kno.. i was jus say'n it was nice to see peep's all the way from japan :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

LIL SOMETHING FOR THE HATERZ..............STILL NO WEIGHT, 100% STREET


EkMf6dsdWBQ&feature=channel


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

looking good chris


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Apr 23 2010, 11:42 AM~17281135
> *looking good chris
> *


THANKS HOMIE................IMA SQUEEZE ANOTHER 1" TO 1 1/2" BY NEXT WEEK, AS SOON AS I MAKE TIME DURING THE WEEK.....WITH NO WEIGHT


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 23 2010, 11:45 AM~17281166
> *THANKS HOMIE................IMA SQUEEZE ANOTHER 1" TO 1 1/2" BY NEXT WEEK, AS SOON AS I MAKE TIME DURING THE WEEK.....WITH NO WEIGHT
> *


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Apr 23 2010, 11:49 AM~17281181
> *
> *


 :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 23 2010, 10:41 AM~17281119
> *LIL SOMETHING FOR THE HATERZ..............STILL NO WEIGHT, 100% STREET
> EkMf6dsdWBQ&feature=channel
> *


 :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 23 2010, 11:41 AM~17281119
> *LIL SOMETHING FOR THE HATERZ..............STILL NO WEIGHT, 100% STREET
> EkMf6dsdWBQ&feature=channel
> *


fuker hits real good and is clean :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 23 2010, 11:41 AM~17281119
> *LIL SOMETHING FOR THE HATERZ..............STILL NO WEIGHT, 100% STREET
> EkMf6dsdWBQ&feature=channel
> *


looks good chris dam you keep uppin the game ims have to work harder with my 6 batt regal now lol


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 23 2010, 11:50 AM~17281189
> *:h5:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :h5: :wave:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 23 2010, 12:41 PM~17281119
> *LIL SOMETHING FOR THE HATERZ..............STILL NO WEIGHT, 100% STREET
> EkMf6dsdWBQ&feature=channel
> *


Still doin the dam thang Chris....I'll be down on Monday...maybe you can take me to lunch :wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C.

> _Originally posted by DJ TWYST_@Dec 14 2008, 07:30 PM~12428769
> *Notice how most guys throw their backs and necks out trying to make the car back bumper. She's just chillin and the only time she moved was when the car shitfed!! PRICELESS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its a nintendo thing... :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

shes hot too. sorry i hope no one gets mad.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 24 2010, 02:25 AM~17287189
> *shes hot too. sorry i hope no one gets mad.
> *


Imma P.M this too your ol'lady. :biggrin: 



Heres some custom pumps we did for Speciality suspension up in the Northwest



























And we got a shit load of the dump connectors in too








35.00 ea or 2 or more for 30.00 :wow:


----------



## SickBoy

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 25 2010, 12:37 AM~17290383
> *Imma P.M this too your ol'lady. :biggrin:
> Heres some custom pumps we did for Speciality suspension up in the Northwest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we got a shit load of the dump connectors in too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 35.00 ea  or 2 or more for 30.00 :wow:
> *



save some of those connecters for me :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 23 2010, 11:41 AM~17281119
> *LIL SOMETHING FOR THE HATERZ..............STILL NO WEIGHT, 100% STREET
> EkMf6dsdWBQ&feature=channel
> *


 :0


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C.

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector+Apr 24 2010, 03:25 AM~17287189-->
> 
> 
> 
> shes hot too. sorry i hope no one gets mad.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2010, 06:37 PM~17290383
> *Imma P.M this too your ol'lady. :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lmao
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 24 2010, 06:37 PM~17290383
> *
> Heres some custom pumps we did for Speciality suspension up in the Northwest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Side pressure port looks bad ass


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 24 2010, 04:37 PM~17290383
> *Imma P.M this too your ol'lady. :biggrin:
> Heres some custom pumps we did for Speciality suspension up in the Northwest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we got a shit load of the dump connectors in too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 35.00 ea  or 2 or more for 30.00 :wow:
> *


 :wow: :wave:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C.

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 22 2008, 05:54 PM~10478302
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


mmm what was the setup on that slammer?
single or double?


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 24 2010, 04:37 PM~17290383
> *Imma P.M this too your ol'lady. :biggrin:
> Heres some custom pumps we did for Speciality suspension up in the Northwest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we got a shit load of the dump connectors in too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 35.00 ea  or 2 or more for 30.00 :wow:
> *


when you tell her and she gets out of line with me, imma give her a swift kick to the chin. no wait she's tall enough to bonk my noggin. :biggrin: is that howz my set up gonna look like, with the BMH slow downs. pm me and LMK thanks homie. Shoots!


----------



## eastbay_drop

yesterday


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Caprice hits nice.


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Apr 25 2010, 07:04 PM~17298718
> *yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Moves oh so smooth, like water :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 24 2010, 04:37 PM~17290383
> *Imma P.M this too your ol'lady. :biggrin:
> Heres some custom pumps we did for Speciality suspension up in the Northwest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we got a shit load of the dump connectors in too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 35.00 ea  or 2 or more for 30.00 :wow:
> *


that is nice!


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 23 2010, 02:41 PM~17281119
> *LIL SOMETHING FOR THE HATERZ..............STILL NO WEIGHT, 100% STREET
> EkMf6dsdWBQ&feature=channel
> *



NICE


----------



## BUD

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Apr 26 2010, 05:42 AM~17303124
> *Moves oh so smooth, like water  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Apr 26 2010, 12:15 PM~17304623
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:0


----------



## HND_Loco

Ron,

I keep trying to get a hold of you at the shop to finalize my order how 
do go about this? I know jessica is not around who should i deal with?

Pete


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by HND_Loco_@Apr 26 2010, 04:22 PM~17309015
> *Ron,
> 
> I keep trying to get a hold of you at the shop to finalize my order how
> do go about this? I know jessica is not around who should i deal with?
> 
> Pete
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Apr 26 2010, 05:47 PM~17309805
> *pm sent :biggrin:
> *


most everything came yesterday. thanks again ron and big M


----------



## rivman

Any pics of mine yet? :cheesy:


----------



## SickBoy

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Apr 26 2010, 03:04 AM~17298718
> *yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## 86cutt

> yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks real good
> 
> whats in it :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by rivman+Apr 27 2010, 01:53 PM~17319215-->
> 
> 
> 
> Any pics of mine yet? :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'ma day or so behind, mama and the baby have been sick ,so i've been cuttin out early...I should get some thing together by tomorrow nite
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SickBoy_@Apr 27 2010, 03:04 PM~17319947
> *looking good  :thumbsup:
> *


Sup Mike...did you get the pallet figured out...Let me know homie


----------



## HND_Loco

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Apr 27 2010, 10:47 AM~17309805
> *pm sent :biggrin:
> *


Reply PM sent :thumbsup: 

Pete


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Cool, Pete I'll go over it here in abit so we can get your deposit to get this stuff rockin tomorrow

Check out bIg Larry in the mexican newspaper :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

ron check ur pm nikkah!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 27 2010, 09:38 PM~17324601
> *ron check ur pm nikkah!
> *


I will here in a bit... just taken a small break before I go paint :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 27 2010, 08:37 PM~17324583
> *Cool, Pete I'll go over it here in abit so we can get your deposit to get this stuff rockin tomorrow
> 
> Check out bIg Larry in the mexican newspaper :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


larry on the bumper  looking good


----------



## 1sikMC

> yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks real good
> 
> whats in it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> BMH and batteries duh :twak: :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## BackBumper559

WAT UP CALI SWANGER


----------



## BackBumper559

WAT IT DEW


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Apr 26 2010, 09:15 AM~17304623
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: SOMEBODY KNEW EXACTLY WHAT I WAS TALKING ABOUT :h5:


----------



## SickBoy

Sup Mike...did you get the pallet figured out...Let me know homie 
[/quote]

yea I talked to the guy who shipped the container but he doesent have a invoce of whats in it but we belive my pallets are in there, I´ll know for sure the 10th of may.
I´ll call you later tonight


----------



## 86cutt

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Apr 27 2010, 08:52 PM~17325653
> *BMH and batteries duh :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :guns: 1sikMC :biggrin:


----------



## rivman

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 27 2010, 06:14 PM~17322474
> *I'ma day or so behind, mama and the baby have been sick ,so i've been cuttin out early...I should get some thing together by tomorrow nite
> 
> *


No prob  
Hope the fam is doing better :happysad: 
THANX


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 27 2010, 11:43 PM~17324656
> *I will here in a bit... just taken a small break before I go paint :biggrin:
> *


paint?u spraying kandy? :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

I wanna th ank ron and big, m for taking care of my set up. Thanks forbeing patient.


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Apr 23 2010, 11:49 AM~17281181
> *
> *


HERES THE EXTRA INCH I SAID ID GET IN AROUND A WEEK.... (NO ****) :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 29 2010, 12:04 PM~17341721
> *HERES THE EXTRA INCH I SAID ID GET IN AROUND A WEEK.... (NO ****)  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Damn chris now u just showing off. Looks real good.


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by matdogg+Apr 29 2010, 12:15 PM~17341815-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANX HOMIE!......UR SHIT GETN UP WAY HIGHER THAN B4! :wow:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hannibal Lector_@Apr 29 2010, 12:19 PM~17341859
> *Damn chris now u just showing off. Looks real good.
> *


NAWWWWW....SHOWN OFF IS WHEN I OPEN THE TRUNK AND EVERYONE SEES THE SAME SETUP ITS HAD FOR YEARS NOW......... :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 29 2010, 12:04 PM~17341721
> *HERES THE EXTRA INCH I SAID ID GET IN AROUND A WEEK.... (NO ****)  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: you & watcher always put it down


----------



## Airborne

got my setup and it is great, but the rear strokes and springs are way bigger than I thought.


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 27 2010, 07:37 PM~17324583
> *Cool, Pete I'll go over it here in abit so we can get your deposit to get this stuff rockin tomorrow
> 
> Check out bIg Larry in the mexican newspaper :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HND_Loco

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 28 2010, 01:37 PM~17324583
> *Cool, Pete I'll go over it here in abit so we can get your deposit to get this stuff rockin tomorrow
> 
> Check out bIg Larry in the mexican newspaper :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## All Out Customs

"If You Only Knew the Power of the Darkside" .....Darth Vader voice.....its my son when he was about a year old haha.

Whadup BMH Family, Aloha Friday!


----------



## Purple Haze




----------



## Purple Haze

On DEAD batts!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Holy snap!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 29 2010, 12:04 PM~17341721
> *HERES THE EXTRA INCH I SAID ID GET IN AROUND A WEEK.... (NO ****)  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 30 2010, 08:53 AM~17350180
> *Holy snap!
> *


Whats up homie.. Had to cancel the Hawaii trip due to the new born. We were goin to do it, but decided it would be best if we didnt go  

We'll just have to catch up in Vegas this year :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 29 2010, 01:04 PM~17341721
> *HERES THE EXTRA INCH I SAID ID GET IN AROUND A WEEK.... (NO ****)  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The king of 6 batts!!! Lookin good homie!! :cheesy:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life+Apr 30 2010, 07:58 AM~17350221-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Purple Haze_@Apr 30 2010, 08:00 AM~17350240
> *The king of 6 batts!!! Lookin good homie!!  :cheesy:
> *


THANKS HOMIES


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Apr 30 2010, 07:42 AM~17350098
> *On DEAD batts!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHATS IN THIS CAR ?

And whats it hittn right now ??


Car works good


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 30 2010, 09:05 AM~17350295
> *WHATS IN THIS CAR ?
> 
> And whats it hittn right now ??
> Car works good
> *


Single pump, 13's, hopped up 350 under the hood and on the bumper at 60-61" :biggrin: 

Thanks homie!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Apr 30 2010, 07:59 AM~17350230
> *Whats up homie.. Had to cancel the Hawaii trip due to the new born. We were goin to do it, but decided it would be best if we didnt go
> 
> We'll just have to catch up in Vegas this year  :biggrin:
> *


well congrats on the baby, too bad no hawaii trip. Maybe next year,but wll see u in vegas. Cost me $1600 for vegas.


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by MUFASA+Apr 29 2010, 12:04 PM~17341721-->
> 
> 
> 
> HERES THE EXTRA INCH I SAID ID GET IN AROUND A WEEK.... (NO ****)  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> looking good chris you got that dialed in to perfection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Purple [email protected] 30 2010, 07:42 AM~17350098
> *On DEAD batts!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sup chipppper :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hannibal Lector_@Apr 30 2010, 10:08 AM~17351267
> *well congrats on the baby, too bad no hawaii trip. Maybe next year,but  wll see u in vegas. Cost me $1600 for vegas.
> *


rekon its time we had a vacation to hawaii :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Still waiting. Hawaii bound soon.


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 30 2010, 11:18 AM~17351758
> *Still waiting. Hawaii bound soon.
> *


gotta save my pennies lol i could do a working vacation and you can show me the sights lol


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Apr 19 2010, 01:42 PM~17238379
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Is he hopping on 5.20's??? :wow: :wow:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 30 2010, 11:45 AM~17351938
> *gotta save my pennies lol i could do a working vacation and you can show me the sights lol
> *


sure, the wives just gotta stay back at home and we can do the damn thing. absolutely no ****. :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Apr 30 2010, 07:42 AM~17350098
> *On DEAD batts!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: sssssssup


----------



## 1sikMC

What up Ron?


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@May 1 2010, 11:24 AM~17359692
> *Is he hopping on 5.20's??? :wow:  :wow:
> *


Yep :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC+May 1 2010, 09:55 PM~17362309-->
> 
> 
> 
> What up Ron?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shipped today homie :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-matdogg_@May 2 2010, 11:27 AM~17365330
> *Yep  :biggrin:
> *


Matt yo shit should be there wednesday....your like a kid on christmas eve :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Apr 30 2010, 08:11 AM~17350358
> *Single pump, 13's, hopped up 350 under the hood and on the bumper at 60-61"  :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks homie!
> *


THAT CAR GETS UP..... :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@May 3 2010, 05:45 PM~17377878
> *:0
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Pjay




----------



## Hannibal Lector

oh shit, the regal is doin the damn thang. lookin good homie. no ****!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

some cool fish eye lens action :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze




----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 1 2010, 04:53 PM~17360912
> *:cheesy:  sssssssup
> *


SSSSSSSSSSSSuuuuuuuuuppppppp Mando :cheesy:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@May 3 2010, 08:50 PM~17379792
> *THAT CAR GETS UP..... :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@May 4 2010, 06:52 AM~17385027
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sssssssssssssup chipper :biggrin: cars looking good yall takin it to roswell and tulsa


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 4 2010, 08:17 AM~17385205
> *sssssssssssssup chipper  :biggrin: cars looking good yall takin it to roswell and tulsa
> *


Thanks homie!! Man I messed around and took it to Colorado to hop and accidently brought this home instead of the Hopper  

I'll be building another here very soon though!! :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@May 4 2010, 08:43 AM~17385388
> *Thanks homie!! Man I messed around and took it to Colorado to hop and accidently brought this home instead of the Hopper
> 
> I'll be building another here very soon though!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh shit!!!!! but a chevy is a good thing...."If it aint a chevy don't riase it up"


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 4 2010, 12:19 PM~17387405
> *Oh shit!!!!!  but a chevy is a good thing...."If it aint a chevy don't riase it up"
> *


Whaaazzzzuuuppp Ron.. She'll get a single pump BMH Piston kit here shortly :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 3 2010, 07:26 PM~17379324
> *Shipped today homie :thumbsup:
> Matt yo shit should be there wednesday....your like a kid on christmas eve :biggrin:
> *


I might half to stay home from work and sit in the window and watch for santa :biggrin: 

Thanks Ron & OJ for getting the stuff out in a rush .....now I have two days to put the car together :0 should be plenty of time :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

HERE'S AN OLDIE BUT A GOODIE.. BEING REBUILT.. LOOK FOR MY BUILD PAGE COMING SOON :0


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@May 5 2010, 01:22 PM~17400375
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE'S AN OLDIE BUT A GOODIE.. BEING REBUILT.. LOOK FOR MY BUILD PAGE COMING SOON :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@May 5 2010, 02:22 PM~17400375
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE'S AN OLDIE BUT A GOODIE.. BEING REBUILT.. LOOK FOR MY BUILD PAGE COMING SOON :0
> *


Brand new NIKKA


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@May 5 2010, 02:22 PM~17400375
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE'S AN OLDIE BUT A GOODIE.. BEING REBUILT.. LOOK FOR MY BUILD PAGE COMING SOON :0
> *


man, didnt know there was any room for improvement. Why dont you just get a clean slate and raffle that one off?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Here's some arms that are going for chrome... 2 new projects here at the shop, Cparice for the homie Ali in jersey and a big body cadi


----------



## C-LO9492

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@May 5 2010, 02:22 PM~17400375
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE'S AN OLDIE BUT A GOODIE.. BEING REBUILT.. LOOK FOR MY BUILD PAGE COMING SOON :0
> *


Check PM... :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@May 3 2010, 07:28 PM~17380460
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M+May 5 2010, 01:22 PM~17400375-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE'S AN OLDIE BUT A GOODIE.. BEING REBUILT.. LOOK FOR MY BUILD PAGE COMING SOON :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> chipper :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2010, 08:13 PM~17404346
> *Here's some arms that are going for chrome... 2 new projects here at the shop, Cparice for the homie Ali in jersey and a big body cadi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> looking good as always
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-4_PLAY!_@May 5 2010, 09:13 PM~17405139
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


sup jerry hows it going bro


----------



## houcksupholstery




----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 5 2010, 08:13 PM~17404346
> *Here's some arms that are going for chrome... 2 new projects here at the shop, Cparice for the homie Ali in jersey and a big body cadi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn Ron you always busy as hell. those arms are looking cherry!


----------



## loveispain

Where you located at


----------



## loveispain

> _Originally posted by loveispain_@May 6 2010, 04:25 PM~17412055
> *Where  you located at
> *


  this was supposed to be a pm my bad homies


----------



## p-funckimpala

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@May 5 2010, 08:21 PM~17403754
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## p-funckimpala

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@May 5 2010, 08:20 PM~17403744
> *lowyalty car show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@May 7 2010, 07:57 PM~17423989
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Dayum BMH reppin coast to coast :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@May 7 2010, 06:57 PM~17423989
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 7 2010, 11:30 PM~17425861
> *Dayum BMH reppin coast to coast :biggrin:
> *


i will be on the bumper soon bro and i will be killin itinthestreets, with BMH! :biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@May 7 2010, 07:57 PM~17423989
> *
> *


 what that car hittin? looks good. :biggrin:


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 5 2010, 11:13 PM~17404346
> *Here's some arms that are going for chrome... 2 new projects here at the shop, Cparice for the homie Ali in jersey and a big body cadi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hno:


----------



## stevie d

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER

"black magic "owns" this mini truck shit" !!!!

<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>_ "STILL USING A FIRST GEN. PISTON" !!!!!!!!!_</span>

:wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

whoa brah u guys like me post up my 1st gen pump? steve should know! no ****. TTT for Ron and BMH fam!


----------



## stevie d

i still got my 1st gens until 2 months ago they were still on the original gears i got in 03 lol il get a pic of my 1st gens when i get my car back from new mex


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 9 2010, 12:12 AM~17432267
> *i still got my 1st gens until 2 months ago they were still on the original gears i got in 03 lol il get a pic of my 1st gens when i get my car back from new mex
> *


I am keeping it ! porkchop is guarding it ! :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@May 8 2010, 11:21 PM~17432322
> *I am keeping it ! porkchop is guarding it !  :biggrin:
> *


haha il be real quiet then lol


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 9 2010, 12:22 AM~17432333
> *haha il be real quiet then lol
> *


Good luck cuz he can still smell u ! :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@May 8 2010, 11:24 PM~17432343
> *Good luck cuz he can still smell u !  :biggrin:
> *


sall good hes on the chain il bring me some burgers :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@May 8 2010, 11:24 PM~17432343
> *Good luck cuz he can still smell u !  :biggrin:
> *


ahhh thats fukd up homie, below the belt on that one. its all good with me though, steve works hard for his shit. no ****, well jus alittle. maybe not :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@May 8 2010, 11:30 PM~17432376
> *ahhh thats fukd up homie, below the belt on that one. its all good with me though, steve works hard for his shit. no ****, well jus alittle. maybe not :biggrin:
> *


you tell him dawg :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 9 2010, 12:28 AM~17432361
> *sall good hes on the chain il bring me some burgers  :biggrin:
> *


I guess i can let him loose again as long as they dont fight AGAIN


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@May 8 2010, 11:33 PM~17432386
> *I guess i can let him loose again as long as they dont fight AGAIN
> *


man he was goin at it :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 9 2010, 12:36 AM~17432403
> *man he was goin at it  :biggrin:
> *


That could be u if u try taking my " EL TACO " :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@May 8 2010, 11:43 PM~17432441
> *That could be u if u try taking my " EL TACO " :biggrin:
> *


your just happy you got a car at yours that hitts the bumper :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 9 2010, 12:25 AM~17432602
> *your just happy you got a car at yours that hitts the bumper  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :drama:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 9 2010, 12:25 AM~17432602
> *your just happy you got a car at yours that hitts the bumper  :biggrin:
> *


hes going 2 have lots of bumbper checking hoppers this weekend


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@May 9 2010, 09:55 PM~17438531
> *hes going 2 have lots of bumbper checking hoppers this weekend
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider

just finished my first set-up in almost ten years. this was not my first choice but i wanted room for my spare, chairs, a small ice chest. This was a new kit i ordered from black magic


----------



## 925rider




----------



## stevie d

looks good


----------



## eastbay_drop

looks nice and clean


----------



## Hannibal Lector

real nice n clean too.


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@May 10 2010, 10:41 PM~17448166
> *just finished my first set-up in almost ten years. this was not my first choice but i wanted room for my spare, chairs, a small ice chest. This was a new kit i ordered from black magic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THAT CAME OUT VERY CLEAN AND SIMPLE.


----------



## 925rider

thanks everyone :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

ANYONE HAVE ANY PICS OF THE ANODIZED BLACK BLACK MAJIC SETUPS....I CANT FIND ANY PICS OF IT


----------



## Paul K

i got these for my car, not the shiny anodized.......but you get some idea being black


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Paul K_@May 11 2010, 06:00 PM~17457993
> *i got these for my car, not the shiny anodized.......but you get some idea being black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the steel is Black Oxide  


















these are 2 rear pumps we did recently for a customer


----------



## Airborne




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Shane here's your front pump...shipping tomorrow

























:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Thrilla-n-Manila

Ron- Thanks for the fast shipment of the correct fittings I needed. They came a day earlier than you told me. Reppin that BMH in Chicago May 30! Thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 11 2010, 07:36 PM~17459673
> *the steel is Black Oxide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are 2 rear pumps we did recently for a customer
> *


you see that brah, okay okay... thats how its gonna be.












































































































































nah i just fukin with you, no ****, well jus a lil. no ****! :biggrin:
nice lookin pumps BTW. OJ is workin really hard in the shop. :biggrin:


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 11 2010, 10:39 PM~17459712
> *Shane here's your front pump...shipping tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


ron are u hardling the returns on all of ur pumps now?


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Ron does it upon request


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 11 2010, 07:36 PM~17459673
> *the steel is Black Oxide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are 2 rear pumps we did recently for a customer
> *


I personally give big thumbs up to the black oxide look! My piston I ordered:



















:biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Nice piston,, im sure it will get u on the bumper.


----------



## HND_Loco

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 12 2010, 12:39 PM~17459712
> *Shane here's your front pump...shipping tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry+May 5 2010, 07:29 PM~17403861-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2010, 07:59 PM~17404168
> *Brand new NIKKA
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> aint sceeeerd of nooooooo nika...nika
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AndrewH_@May 5 2010, 08:11 PM~17404327
> *man, didnt know there was any room for improvement. Why dont you just get a clean slate and raffle that one off?
> *


  it had to be done.. ive been bumper check'n this car for ten year's.. so for all the work it put in.. u kno i jus had to do it.. you thougt it was kleen before.. wait till you see the after


----------



## Paul K

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@May 13 2010, 12:10 PM~17470115
> *:biggrin:
> 
> aint sceeeerd of nooooooo nika...nika
> it had to be done.. ive been bumper check'n this car for ten year's.. so for all the work it put in.. u kno i jus had to do it.. you thougt it was kleen before.. wait till you see the after
> *


wat up perm :biggrin:


----------



## H0PSH0P

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Apr 22 2008, 10:11 PM~10481949
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 11 2010, 07:39 PM~17459712
> *Shane here's your front pump...shipping tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b][/quote]
> 
> :wow: :thumbsup:*


----------



## lrocky2003




----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by H0PSH0P_@May 12 2010, 07:37 PM~17471093
> *:cheesy:
> *


new manager :biggrin:


----------



## straight clownin

black magic equi...single pump


----------



## eastbay_drop

luv the way that car works :thumbsup:



> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@May 12 2010, 10:18 PM~17473406
> *black magic equi...single pump
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

whats up with the phone i been tryna call? i just need to order a motor?


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 11 2010, 07:39 PM~17459712
> *Shane here's your front pump...shipping tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


are them chrome impala wheel humps nextto the soda machine in the back ground
:0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by H0PSH0P_@May 12 2010, 08:37 PM~17471093
> *:cheesy:
> *


i see you got jokes... :0 we know u in love :biggrin:


----------



## H0PSH0P

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 13 2010, 05:22 PM~17481563
> *i see you got jokes... :0  we know u in love :biggrin:
> *


Lol :roflmao:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@May 13 2010, 03:09 PM~17480025
> *whats up with the phone i been tryna call? i just need to order a motor?
> *


i got you homie.. thank's for the order


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by H0PSH0P+May 12 2010, 08:37 PM~17471093-->
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOW THATS BETER:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Hannibal [email protected] 12 2010, 10:18 PM~17472584
> *new manager :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: I guess you don't want your pump anytime soon
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-H0PSH0P_@May 13 2010, 06:37 PM~17481747
> *Lol  :roflmao:
> *


you aint gettin no more hook ups :biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry

:0 :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 13 2010, 05:49 PM~17481872
> *NOW THATS BETER:biggrin:
> :wow: I guess you don't want your pump anytime soon
> you aint gettin no more hook ups :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@May 13 2010, 08:41 PM~17481784
> *i got you homie.. thank's for the order
> *


did you get my PM?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 13 2010, 06:24 PM~17482259
> *did you get my PM?
> *


go 1 page back & there is some pics of the exzact same set up your asking bout


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@May 13 2010, 09:32 PM~17482344
> *go 1 page back & there is some pics of the exzact same set up your asking bout
> *


I can't plumb mine like that with the fittings that came with the kit. My pumps have two dumps.

you ran the check off of the 45 and what looks like a T with the hard line to the dump and the hose fitting. I guess I need to buy some fittings in order to make it work.


----------



## stevie d

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 13 2010, 05:49 PM~17481872
> *NOW THATS BETER:biggrin:
> :wow: I guess you don't want your pump anytime soon
> you aint gettin no more hook ups :biggrin:
> *


I forgot to say "jus playin"


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@May 13 2010, 05:41 PM~17481784
> *i got you homie.. thank's for the order
> *


THANKS BIG DOG!!!!


----------



## flaked85

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@May 14 2010, 08:21 AM~17487908
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Lookin good homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@May 14 2010, 10:32 AM~17487962
> *:0 Lookin good homie!!!  :biggrin:
> *



THANX HOMIE,WUZ GOOD WITH YOU SEAN?


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@May 14 2010, 08:45 AM~17488054
> *THANX HOMIE,WUZ GOOD WITH YOU SEAN?
> *


Same Ol shit bro.. Just got a T-Top Cutlass Im going to start building since I sold the Black Hopper :cheesy: 

How's Goldilocks holdin up? I see your still drivin to the hop and driving home! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CROWDS91

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M+May 13 2010, 09:32 PM~17482344-->
> 
> 
> 
> go 1 page back & there is some pics of the exzact same set up your asking bout
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Airborne_@May 13 2010, 10:02 PM~17482666
> *I can't plumb mine like that with the fittings that came with the kit. My pumps have two dumps.
> 
> you ran the check off of the 45 and what looks like a T with the hard line to the dump and the hose fitting. I guess I need to buy some fittings in order to make it work.
> *


so am I on my own here?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 14 2010, 03:36 PM~17491892
> *so am I on my own here?
> *


Never that you got your pm right :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 14 2010, 11:06 PM~17494474
> *Never that you got your pm right :biggrin:
> *


yeah man, I was fucking stumped!lol


----------



## Hannibal Lector

TTT foor the BMH crew bustin their asses in the shop. no ****.


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@May 14 2010, 06:21 AM~17487908
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty

ttt


----------



## MUFASA

IM READY RON..............LETS DO THIS :0


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 15 2010, 08:56 PM~17500439
> *IM READY RON..............LETS DO THIS  :0
> SHITTY CAMERA ANGLE, BUT ITS 2" HIGHER  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE!


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 15 2010, 05:56 PM~17500439
> *IM READY RON..............LETS DO THIS  :0
> SHITTY CAMERA ANGLE, BUT ITS 2" HIGHER  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuk this car works well i hope mine works as good i may start it 1 day lol


----------



## Indio123

what's up Ron thanks 4 my boys piston and all the other parts.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 15 2010, 09:01 PM~17502198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's up Ron thanks 4 my boys piston and all the other parts.
> *



who's that fat guy, getting all that shiney stuff all dirty ???

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## st1984

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@May 15 2010, 10:01 PM~17502198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's up Ron thanks 4 my boys piston and all the other parts.
> *


X2 thanks ron for hooking me up on ur day off bro ill definetly be returning to u for some more stuff I appreciate it :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by flaked85+May 15 2010, 08:49 PM~17501669-->
> 
> 
> 
> NICE!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-stevie d_@May 15 2010, 09:52 PM~17502127
> *fuk this car works well i hope mine works as good i may start it 1 day lol
> *


 :cheesy: thanks, i edited above and did a video with a better camera angle


----------



## cincyprohopper

he is not with us anymore. but i want to say. that from (RIP smokin joe dowers) and I. don't stop doing what you do best.


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 15 2010, 05:56 PM~17500439
> *IM READY RON..............LETS DO THIS  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN!!! I NEVER GET ENOUGH OF THE VIDEOS OF THIS CUTDAWG!!!!


----------



## bigboylarry

black majic double pistons working, takin the win in okc


----------



## lowrydajohn

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 15 2010, 05:56 PM~17500439
> *IM READY RON..............LETS DO THIS  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a bad bitch only 6 batts nice job homie


----------



## 1sikMC

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@May 17 2010, 03:40 PM~17518248
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black majic double pistons working, takin the win  in okc
> *


I notice that steering wheel from somewhere :biggrin: looking good


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@May 17 2010, 03:54 PM~17518387
> *I notice that steering wheel from somewhere :biggrin: looking good
> *


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@May 17 2010, 02:40 PM~17518248
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black majic double pistons working, takin the win  in okc
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry+May 17 2010, 03:40 PM~17518248-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black majic double pistons working, takin the win  in okc
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> chump change im feeling it lolo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 03:54 PM~17518387
> *I notice that steering wheel from somewhere :biggrin: looking good
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it looks like the 1 ive got lol
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-4_PLAY!_@May 17 2010, 05:55 PM~17519627
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


sup jerry


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 15 2010, 06:56 PM~17500439
> *IM READY RON..............LETS DO THIS  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cooool homie, See you at ""_*Berdo*_''

Lookin sweet,  the silver's workin good :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Indio123+May 15 2010, 11:01 PM~17502198-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's up Ron thanks 4 my boys piston and all the other parts.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problemo Big Doggs, thanx for chillin and being patient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2010, 08:56 AM~17504652
> *who's that fat guy, getting all that shiney stuff all dirty ???
> 
> :0  :0  :0    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eazzze up on the fat jokes slim :wow: :biggrin: How you been Mr Diamond????
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigboylarry_@May 17 2010, 04:40 PM~17518248
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black majic double pistons working, takin the win  in okc
> *


Oh shizzzznit :0 
hers the video
_*Big Larry's a killa*_

beatin up on the kids like that :wow:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Larry gonna hang that front clip 2marrow, but hers a few updates


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 17 2010, 08:42 PM~17521854
> *Cooool homie, See you at ""Berdo''
> 
> Lookin sweet,    the silver's workin good :biggrin:
> No problemo Big Doggs, thanx for chillin and being patient
> Eazzze up on the fat jokes slim :wow:  :biggrin: How you been Mr Diamond????
> Oh shizzzznit :0
> hers the video
> Big Larry's a killa
> 
> beatin up on the kids like that :wow:
> *


yo larry that cutty gets the F off. hope mine does well also. :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 17 2010, 09:10 PM~17522267
> *Larry gonna hang that front clip 2marrow, but hers a few updates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam looking good im gunna enjoy rollin this all summer :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@May 17 2010, 10:13 PM~17523145
> *yo larry that cutty gets the F off. hope mine does well also. :biggrin:
> *


thx homie thats them black majic pistons working good


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 17 2010, 09:10 PM~17522267
> *Larry gonna hang that front clip 2marrow, but hers a few updates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn ron she looks good fucken cant wait to have her here next to the B.B


----------



## straight clownin

straight clownin... welcome to the dark side black magic equi...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@May 18 2010, 08:01 PM~17532930
> *straight clownin... welcome to the dark side black magic equi...
> 
> 
> 
> *


Kick ass short video...You guys be kickin it deep


----------



## Hannibal Lector

yo ron thanks for callin today. post'm up soon.


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 17 2010, 08:42 PM~17521854
> *Cooool homie, See you at ""Berdo''
> 
> Lookin sweet,    the silver's workin good :biggrin:
> No problemo Big Doggs, thanx for chillin and being patient
> Eazzze up on the fat jokes slim :wow:  :biggrin: How you been Mr Diamond????
> Oh shizzzznit :0
> hers the video
> Big Larry's a killa
> 
> beatin up on the kids like that :wow:
> *


Hold up NOW we were also their.I Know for a fact we are not kids.We didnt do as well as we would of like but we hold our own. :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: We do know how to give credit were credit is do.Much props and respect for the big I for their win in OKLAS.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:around: :ugh: :nicoderm:


----------



## C-LO9492

_*Big Larry 64 nice. Big Perm just wanna let you know I got my goodies yesterday and Im about 2 order sum more things... Waiting on the lower justable witch are gonna make the cutty look NICE "BMH" all the way!!!!*_ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@May 20 2010, 06:52 AM~17549559
> *Big Larry 64 nice.  Big Perm just wanna let you know I got my goodies yesterday and Im about 2 order sum more things...  Waiting on the lower justable witch are gonna make the cutty look NICE "BMH" all the way!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


thank's homie :cheesy:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Yo M did oj send it yet?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@May 20 2010, 02:10 PM~17553086
> *Yo M did oj send it yet?
> *


2moro player.. hey send us some of that u smoke'n :420: :rofl:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Its not smoke, its the natural stuff in the hawaiian air.


----------



## DUVAL

TTT I'M GET ME SOME SPRINGS SOON


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@May 20 2010, 03:13 PM~17553819
> *Its not smoke, its the natural stuff in the hawaiian air.
> *


ooooooh.. volcanic ash


----------



## stevie d

sup perm i got the pump in gunna get it in the car this weekend pics to follow :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Kool M. Sup steve thanks for calling up brah.


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 17 2010, 06:17 PM~17520560
> *chump change im feeling it lolo
> it looks like the 1 ive got lol
> sup jerry
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Ttt for the best!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by stevie d+May 20 2010, 09:31 PM~17557685-->
> 
> 
> 
> sup perm i got the pump in gunna get it in the car this weekend pics to follow  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Hannibal [email protected] 21 2010, 12:10 AM~17559373
> *Kool M. Sup steve thanks for calling up brah.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-4_PLAY!_@May 21 2010, 08:37 AM~17561287
> *:wave:
> *


chipper :0


----------



## Airborne

Now that OJ pulled my head out of my ass I should have some Magic in my trunk.

I just have 6 weeks before I can get working on it!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@May 19 2010, 12:48 AM~17536889
> *Hold up NOW we were also their.I Know for a fact we are not kids.We didnt do as well as we would of like but we hold our own. :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono: We do know how to give credit were credit is do.Much props and respect for the big I for their win in OKLAS.
> *


Now you actin like a kid...This was grown man talk (inside joke) So before you go get ya panies in a bunch you should see who or what we was reffering to :biggrin: 

But Big Larry did put it down, he was a little nervous,,,"Hence the kid joke"

It's all good homie, keep dopin your thing


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Hey ron any pics y :biggrin: et?
No ****, jus a lil.


----------



## og069

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Apr 22 2008, 05:20 PM~10478995
> *OWWWWWWWWW MIIIIIIIIIIII WHOS TRUCK IZ DAT ????????????????????????
> *


its 4 sale on here $4500


----------



## AlphaTiger86

> _Originally posted by og069_@May 21 2010, 05:01 PM~17565174
> *its 4 sale on here  $4500
> *


*YEAH IT WAS FOR SALE UNTILL I BOUGHT IT.*


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 11 2010, 09:36 PM~17459673
> *the steel is Black Oxide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are 2 rear pumps we did recently for a customer
> *


looks realy nice.....that whats goin in my trunk.......ima pull a few strings and see what i come up with


----------



## Hannibal Lector

TTT for the bmh equipt rides!


----------



## 81cut

I knw this might not be the rite topic but wat do u guys recomend 
For my g body with a v8 I got half inch ports dropping down to 3/8 at the y block
A number nine or elevin.pump head with 8 batts


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by 81cut_@May 24 2010, 09:06 AM~17585689
> *I knw this might not be the rite topic but wat do u guys recomend
> For my g body with a v8 I got half inch ports dropping down to 3/8 at the y block
> A number nine or elevin.pump head with 8 batts
> *


what kinda springs u got


----------



## 81cut

Oh yeah forgot about that rite now some old ass four tons but I wanna do some 3 1/2 or 3 3/4


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@May 21 2010, 05:52 PM~17565114
> *Hey ron any pics y :biggrin: et?
> No ****, jus a lil.
> *


Naw not yet. been toooo busy to work on the homies stuff



















O.K maybe just a few  
























Polished center pressure with our L.V image dump and water facuet slo-down :wow:


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 11 2010, 09:36 PM~17459673
> *the steel is Black Oxide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are 2 rear pumps we did recently for a customer
> *



:wow: daaaaamn i need that


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@May 24 2010, 07:53 PM~17592402
> *:wow: daaaaamn i need that
> *


holla at ya boy :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 24 2010, 09:06 PM~17592598
> *holla at ya boy  :biggrin:
> *


rite, Stevie you get the blue kit yet.... The street 2 pump is on it's way on wednesday too :cheesy:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 24 2010, 07:14 PM~17591863
> *Naw not yet. been toooo busy to work on the homies stuff
> O.K maybe just a few
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polished center pressure with our L.V image dump and water facuet slo-down :wow:
> *


anybody notice the laptop in the back is on lay it low :biggrin: dam them pumps look nice


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 24 2010, 07:14 PM~17591863
> *Naw not yet. been toooo busy to work on the homies stuff
> O.K maybe just a few
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polished center pressure with our L.V image dump and water facuet slo-down :wow:
> *


waaaaaaaaaaaaaait brah that not what we agreed on. i wanted purple dumps with neon pink blocks and end plates and green hardlines. :biggrin: 
fuck yeah brah! thats the shit right there! just throw them in the box and send them and i'll pay you in layers :biggrin:. you get it, layers. the gum commercial. :cheesy:
oh and BTW, i just blew in my load lookin at them pumps. 100% **** on that one. :boink:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 24 2010, 08:16 PM~17592735
> *rite, Stevie you get the blue kit yet.... The street 2 pump is on it's way on wednesday too :cheesy:
> *


yes sir making the rack 2mora for the caddy il have pics up as soon as its done ,holla at me with the balance on the 2 pump kit


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@May 24 2010, 09:09 PM~17593594
> *waaaaaaaaaaaaaait brah that not what we agreed on. i wanted purple dumps with neon pink blocks and end plates and green hardlines. :biggrin:
> fuck yeah brah! thats the shit right there! just throw them in the box and send them and i'll pay you in layers :biggrin:. you get it, layers. the gum commercial. :cheesy:
> oh and BTW, i just blew in my load lookin at them pumps. 100% **** on that one. :boink:
> *


hahaha that reply made me chuckle :biggrin:


----------



## Junkshop pros

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@May 24 2010, 09:09 PM~17593594
> *waaaaaaaaaaaaaait brah that not what we agreed on. i wanted purple dumps with neon pink blocks and end plates and green hardlines. :biggrin:
> fuck yeah brah! thats the shit right there! just throw them in the box and send them and i'll pay you in layers :biggrin:. you get it, layers. the gum commercial. :cheesy:
> oh and BTW, i just blew in my load lookin at them pumps. 100% **** on that one. :boink:
> *


i knew something was wrong with you jr lol :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@May 24 2010, 10:02 PM~17593470
> *anybody notice the laptop in the back is on lay it low  :biggrin:    dam them pumps look nice
> *


That our desk top page...YOU KNOW THIS MAINE :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Junkshop pros_@May 25 2010, 02:09 AM~17595983
> *i knew something was wrong with you jr lol :biggrin:
> *


No shit, humpin on his pump///NO **** :wow:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

SOME LONG ARM KITS AND A SHIT LOAD OF ADJUSTABLE


----------



## 4_PLAY!

Ron I have a customer that needs 4 adel 2 dumps do we have them in stock?.........
Let me know ASAP. Thanks


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@May 26 2010, 08:26 PM~17615332
> *Ron I have a customer that needs 4 adel 2 dumps do we have them in stock?.........
> Let me know ASAP. Thanks
> *


What you think????

Just a few...hahahahh

















I also had some ask if we do the work ourselves???? Well, yes in a way. I do have the parts machined ,lapped,and plated !!!!! But I do assemble them and custom build them per application. 

Here's some build photos
























Spools and sleeves are made from heatreated A-2 tool steel. Percision ground and then lapped to 5 tenth clearence...1/2 of a thousandth's....So small it has to be measured with an air gauge.The heat from holding it in your hand would change the tolerences









All our bodies are hard anodized ,even if they get polished, this makes the insides more durable and less likely to scratch or get damaged.
Plus, I use all NAS or MS (mil spec )hardware ,which has the highest ratings for bolt breakage and are 1/4 x 28 ...We don't offer 2 versions anymore. just tooled up and did them all superduty
















this is the last step and insure the warranty ..So there you go, Built in house for Lowriders ,by Lowriders....Just keepin it real for the haterz.....That try to trash talk :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 26 2010, 07:43 PM~17615527
> *What you think????
> 
> Just a few...hahahahh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had some ask if we do the work ourselves???? Well, yes in a way. I do have the parts machined ,lapped,and plated !!!!! But I do assemble them and custom build them per application.
> 
> Here's some build photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spools and sleeves are made from heatreated  A-2 tool steel. Percision ground and then lapped to 5 tenth clearence...1/2 of a thousandth's....So small it has to be measured with an air gauge.The heat from holding it in your hand would change the tolerences
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All our bodies are hard anodized ,even if they get polished, this makes the insides more durable and less likely to scratch or get damaged.
> Plus, I use all NAS or MS (mil spec )hardware ,which has the highest ratings for bolt breakage and are 1/4 x 28 ...We don't offer 2 versions anymore. just tooled up and did them all superduty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the last step and insure the warranty ..So there you go, Built in house for Lowriders ,by Lowriders....Just keepin it real for the haterz.....That try to trash talk :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

alot of top notch dumps right there!


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 26 2010, 08:43 PM~17615527
> *What you think????
> 
> Just a few...hahahahh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had some ask if we do the work ourselves???? Well, yes in a way. I do have the parts machined ,lapped,and plated !!!!! But I do assemble them and custom build them per application.
> 
> Here's some build photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spools and sleeves are made from heatreated  A-2 tool steel. Percision ground and then lapped to 5 tenth clearence...1/2 of a thousandth's....So small it has to be measured with an air gauge.The heat from holding it in your hand would change the tolerences
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All our bodies are hard anodized ,even if they get polished, this makes the insides more durable and less likely to scratch or get damaged.
> Plus, I use all NAS or MS (mil spec )hardware ,which has the highest ratings for bolt breakage and are 1/4 x 28 ...We don't offer 2 versions anymore. just tooled up and did them all superduty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the last step and insure the warranty ..So there you go, Built in house for Lowriders ,by Lowriders....Just keepin it real for the haterz.....That try to trash talk :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 26 2010, 08:15 PM~17615189
> *SOME LONG ARM KITS AND A SHIT LOAD OF ADJUSTABLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I need one of these long arm kits :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

TTT


----------



## Big Rob M

Hope to see the BMH family this weekend in DELANO MAJESTICS SHOW AND HOP.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@May 26 2010, 10:44 PM~17618040
> *alot of top notch dumps right there!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 26 2010, 07:43 PM~17615527
> *What you think????
> 
> Just a few...hahahahh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had some ask if we do the work ourselves???? Well, yes in a way. I do have the parts machined ,lapped,and plated !!!!! But I do assemble them and custom build them per application.
> 
> Here's some build photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spools and sleeves are made from heatreated  A-2 tool steel. Percision ground and then lapped to 5 tenth clearence...1/2 of a thousandth's....So small it has to be measured with an air gauge.The heat from holding it in your hand would change the tolerences
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All our bodies are hard anodized ,even if they get polished, this makes the insides more durable and less likely to scratch or get damaged.
> Plus, I use all NAS or MS (mil spec )hardware ,which has the highest ratings for bolt breakage and are 1/4 x 28 ...We don't offer 2 versions anymore. just tooled up and did them all superduty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the last step and insure the warranty ..So there you go, Built in house for Lowriders ,by Lowriders....Just keepin it real for the haterz.....That try to trash talk :biggrin:
> *



are these spy pictures from your china factory? :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Tiawan....Get it rite. Plus they ship from there super fast :biggrin: I get it next day at the cost of ground freight  

Tommy ,you a shit starter :biggrin: LOL


----------



## B Town Fernie

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 27 2010, 12:26 PM~17623216
> *Tiawan....Get it rite. Plus they ship from there super fast  :biggrin:  I get it next day at the cost of ground freight
> 
> Tommy ,you a shit starter :biggrin: LOL
> *


whats up RON ... Whats crackin


----------



## red Hormiga

:wave:4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: red Hormiga, THE REAL BIG M, BackyardAZ, BlackMagicHydraulics


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@May 27 2010, 03:33 PM~17623906
> *whats up RON ... Whats crackin
> *


Same shit, just busy as hell big homie...I got a guy in your nieghbor hood asking about a Toyota axle, He said he deals with you.....LMK what's up, This way I can hook you up :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga_@May 27 2010, 03:02 PM~17624244
> *:wave:
> *


lil chipper chiprice :0 :biggrin:


----------



## red Hormiga

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@May 27 2010, 03:04 PM~17624264
> *lil chipper chiprice :0  :biggrin:
> *


*WHATS UP BIG PERM, I MEAN BIG M?*


----------



## B Town Fernie

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 27 2010, 02:04 PM~17624260
> *Same shit, just busy as hell big homie...I got a guy in your nieghbor hood asking about a Toyota axle, He said he deals with you.....LMK what's up, This way I can hook you up :biggrin:
> *


Lmk


----------



## S.A.S

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@May 27 2010, 03:04 PM~17624264
> *lil chipper chiprice :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## WelshBoyo

Call me a dickhead..... whats the difference in SIMPLE terms from thease to a normal delta dump?? im just curious and i wanna learn


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by WelshBoyo_@May 27 2010, 05:24 PM~17625948
> *Call me a dickhead..... whats the difference in SIMPLE terms from thease to a normal delta dump?? im just curious and i wanna learn
> *


wich dump are you talk'n bout player :dunno:


----------



## WelshBoyo

adel < i think... ones ^^ them big shiney ones on the last page


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 27 2010, 01:26 PM~17623216
> *Tiawan....Get it rite. Plus they ship from there super fast  :biggrin:  I get it next day at the cost of ground freight
> 
> Tommy ,you a shit starter :biggrin: LOL
> *


lol. guilty. :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by WelshBoyo_@May 27 2010, 06:47 PM~17626237
> *adel < i think... ones ^^ them big shiney ones on the last page
> *


A *Delta* is a cartridge style valve that uses a poppet (like a valve seat from an engine)metal to metal seal.... They also have slower reaction time/response 

As the spool type (*Adel and Adex*) use a spool and sleeve with 2 inter moving parts ,No metal to metal contact. The tolerence between the spool and sleeve is so tite that the oil molecule is larger and can not pass around this clearence. These dumps have higher pressure rating and faster reaction time (in miliseconds) them *oil system *or *delta* dumps

These valves are much more in price, mainly used for hopping because of the fast response action in closing and higher pressures that they can open at


----------



## SIK_9D1

Here is the New Project Ron Finally got her back on the ground! She Gotta go for paint next.


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 25 2010, 10:31 AM~17598515
> *That our desk top page...YOU KNOW THIS MAINE :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO

> What you think????
> 
> Just a few...hahahahh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had some ask if we do the work ourselves???? Well, yes in a way. I do have the parts machined ,lapped,and plated !!!!! But I do assemble them and custom build them per application.
> 
> Here's some build photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spools and sleeves are made from heatreated A-2 tool steel. Percision ground and then lapped to 5 tenth clearence...1/2 of a thousandth's....So small it has to be measured with an air gauge.The heat from holding it in your hand would change the tolerences
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All our bodies are hard anodized ,even if they get polished, this makes the insides more durable and less likely to scratch or get damaged.
> Plus, I use all NAS or MS (mil spec )hardware ,which has the highest ratings for bolt breakage and are 1/4 x 28 ...We don't offer 2 versions anymore. just tooled up and did them all superduty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the last step and insure the warranty ..So there you go, Built in house for Lowriders ,by Lowriders....Just keepin it real for the haterz.....That try to trash talk :biggrin:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

I GOT A QUESTION. IF I HAVE A 1" ALUMINUM SIDEPORT BLOCK THAN ITS REDUCED TO 3/4" CHECK THAN Y BLOCK, WOULD IT BE BETTER IF I GOT ME A 3/4" STEEL BLOCK FOR MY PISTON PUMP? RUNNING A PORTED NUMBER 11 GEAR WITH 8 BATTS. HOW MUCH WOULD A STEEL 3/4" BLOCK RUN ME THATS READY FOR THE PISTON RODS?


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by WelshBoyo_@May 27 2010, 05:24 PM~17625948
> *Call me a dickhead..... whats the difference in SIMPLE terms from thease to a normal delta dump?? im just curious and i wanna learn
> *


DICKHEAD


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 27 2010, 11:11 PM~17629414
> *DICKHEAD
> *


i was just about to do that lol


----------



## stevie d

a caddy i just finished the install in 4 batts chrome and blue whammy with hardlines its now heading to the paint shop then the stereo shop then the upholstery shop where there gunna pannel the trunk


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 27 2010, 11:20 PM~17629502
> *a caddy i just finished the install in 4 batts chrome and blue whammy with hardlines its now heading to the paint shop then the stereo shop then the upholstery shop where there gunna pannel the trunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Classic Customs

just finished converting "purple kush" from proflopper to the real stuff. simple two pumps 4 optimas. i will post setup pictures today. i have a mixed match ground cable at the moment.


----------



## GABINO




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Nice work steve. Thanks foe the help. Brah. 
Big M I need the balance


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@May 28 2010, 08:12 AM~17631557
> *Nice work steve. Thanks foe the help. Brah.
> Big M I need the balance
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Thanks M. Lmk on the other stuffs. Shoots brah!


----------



## matdogg

:wave:


----------



## bigboylarry

> a caddy i just finished the install in 4 batts chrome and blue whammy with hardlines its now heading to the paint shop then the stereo shop then the upholstery shop where there gunna pannel the trunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [looking bad ass stevie :thumbsup:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER

<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>_* "back then, and ALWAYS, B.M.H." *_</span>

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 











OH YA, AND RON ..........................................................................................











































































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@May 27 2010, 11:38 PM~17629139
> *I GOT A QUESTION. IF I HAVE A 1" ALUMINUM SIDEPORT BLOCK THAN ITS REDUCED TO 3/4" CHECK THAN Y BLOCK, WOULD IT BE BETTER IF I GOT ME A 3/4" STEEL BLOCK FOR MY PISTON PUMP? RUNNING A PORTED NUMBER 11 GEAR WITH 8 BATTS. HOW MUCH WOULD A STEEL 3/4" BLOCK RUN ME THATS READY FOR THE PISTON RODS?
> *


Naw there will be no difference, except the weight...17 lbs more

Some people also think steel is stronger, and thats not the case with a chunk this thick....Most problems occur with an aluminum block becuase the bolts might bottom out in the hole for the insert


I still prefer steel, but only for the extra pouinds :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by MUFASA+May 28 2010, 12:11 AM~17629414-->
> 
> 
> 
> DICKHEAD
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: tough guy :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by stevie [email protected] 28 2010, 12:20 AM~17629502
> *a caddy i just finished the install in 4 batts chrome and blue whammy with hardlines its now heading to the paint shop then the stereo shop then the upholstery shop where there gunna pannel the trunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lookin good SSSSSSSSSsstevie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 02:30 PM~17634218
> *:wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup Matt, hows that dbl doing????? Killin it im sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 03:54 PM~17634833
> *
> [looking bad ass stevie :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh snap ,that where the blue block went....J/P :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-P-TOWNBUTCHER_@May 28 2010, 04:11 PM~17634965
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <span style=\'font-family:Optima\'> "back then, and ALWAYS, B.M.H." </span>
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH YA, AND RON ..........................................................................................
> YOUR THE COOLEST!!!!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I was just tellin someone about your Blazer....Now I can show him the pic...Always puttin it down, and *kickin ass* in the* northwest* !!!!!!!!!



And Oh Ya 



































:biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER

a little ways down the road, the <span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>_* "B.M.H."*_</span> 

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 28 2010, 03:34 PM~17635149
> *:wow:  tough guy :biggrin:
> 
> *


:dunno:


ANSWER UR PHONE U BASTARD!, BRETT SAYS ITS A GO................. :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@May 28 2010, 05:01 PM~17635364
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a little ways down the road, the <span style=\'font-family:Optima\'> "B.M.H."</span>
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like the lil









No problem homie, Just hit a kneegrow up when you's ready,,,,your guys lineup lookin good :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 28 2010, 03:49 PM~17635739
> *I like the lil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem homie, Just hit a kneegrow up when you's ready,,,,your guys lineup lookin good :biggrin:
> *



i give all credit to the "kneegrow" Big Shayne homie :happysad: :happysad: 

i'm not ashamed to admit, i'm ridin' dat shirt-tail ....................................

<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>_ "ALL THE WAY TO THE TOP KNEEEEGROW" !!!!!!!!!!!! _</span>


"absolutely "NO" disrespect intended"


----------



## mrgervais

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@May 28 2010, 03:01 PM~17635364
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a little ways down the road, the <span style=\'font-family:Optima\'> "B.M.H."</span>
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


"A couple piston pumps"

SAH-WEET :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO




----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER

View My Video

75" single piston 1st generation


----------



## 86cutt

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@May 29 2010, 06:16 PM~17643681
> *i give all credit to the "kneegrow" Big Shayne homie  :happysad:  :happysad:
> 
> i'm not ashamed to admit, i'm ridin' dat shirt-tail ....................................
> 
> <span style=\'font-family:Optima\'> "ALL THE WAY TO THE TOP KNEEEEGROW" !!!!!!!!!!!! </span>
> "absolutely "NO" disrespect intended"
> *


:twak: its a club effort


----------



## Chris

quick question for you guys.. when you wrap a caprice frame do you remove and get rid of the braces that go from the frame to the lower control arm mount then to the crossmember? or do you keep em on there?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Chris_@May 30 2010, 11:39 PM~17650947
> *quick question for you guys.. when you wrap a caprice frame do you remove and get rid of the braces that go from the frame to the lower control arm mount then to the crossmember? or do you keep em on there?
> *


if they unbolt, i remove them...I've seen a few that were welded....I guess it don't matter


----------



## Chris

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 1 2010, 02:29 AM~17658808
> *if they unbolt, i remove them...I've seen a few that were welded....I guess it don't matter
> *


cool :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

BMH


----------



## ryderz

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 31 2010, 08:29 PM~17658808
> *if they unbolt, i remove them...I've seen a few that were welded....I guess it don't matter
> *


wass up ron 'my other white boy' no **** lol how u been bro?


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 26 2010, 07:43 PM~17615527
> *What you think????
> 
> Just a few...hahahahh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had some ask if we do the work ourselves???? Well, yes in a way. I do have the parts machined ,lapped,and plated !!!!! But I do assemble them and custom build them per application.
> 
> Here's some build photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spools and sleeves are made from heatreated  A-2 tool steel. Percision ground and then lapped to 5 tenth clearence...1/2 of a thousandth's....So small it has to be measured with an air gauge.The heat from holding it in your hand would change the tolerences
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All our bodies are hard anodized ,even if they get polished, this makes the insides more durable and less likely to scratch or get damaged.
> Plus, I use all NAS or MS (mil spec )hardware ,which has the highest ratings for bolt breakage and are 1/4 x 28 ...We don't offer 2 versions anymore. just tooled up and did them all superduty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the last step and insure the warranty ..So there you go, Built in house for Lowriders ,by Lowriders....Just keepin it real for the haterz.....That try to trash talk :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: HOLLA BACK RON.. :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Hola jeuy


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Jun 1 2010, 11:12 AM~17664301
> *:0  :biggrin: HOLLA BACK RON..  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

:wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jun 1 2010, 09:35 PM~17669809
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sup Mando :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jun 1 2010, 09:50 PM~17670570
> *Sup Mando  :biggrin:
> *




what up, how u been :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

Busy tryin to get my other ride back together


----------



## Dylante63




----------



## ryderz

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 1 2010, 11:14 AM~17664320
> *Hola jeuy
> *


All of a sudden ur piasa! Lol


----------



## Firefly

What's up with the website? It's been down for at least a few days.


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Jun 1 2010, 09:38 PM~17671131
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## xSSive

Nothing fancey, just my wife's little cruiser.....


----------



## p-funckimpala

> _Originally posted by Bomba0001_@Jun 1 2010, 08:40 PM~17669132
> *
> *


 jersey did it again in kentucky. black majic style..... :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

what haappened to the BMH site?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Website is being updated and adding a shopping cart....New pics and new products. :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Jun 2 2010, 10:53 AM~17674339
> *jersey did it again in kentucky. black majic style..... :biggrin:
> *




Theres the video.... OOOOooowwww Bruce is a chipper :biggrin:


----------



## AlphaTiger86

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 2 2010, 01:32 PM~17676154
> *
> 
> Theres the video.... OOOOooowwww Bruce is a chipper :biggrin:
> *


I wish i could have been there with my truck


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Is it workin???? I got some old vids doing like 104 before that was even thoght of.... :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Hey ron its sent out today.


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jun 2 2010, 02:21 PM~17676600
> *Hey  ron its sent out today.
> *


sup chipper :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wats crackin frito lay.
I show u some dr op mounts I made yesterday, since money is tight.


----------



## DJ Englewood

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 2 2010, 03:22 PM~17676045
> *Website is being updated and adding a shopping cart....New pics and new products. :0
> *


when will it be back?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Jun 2 2010, 06:37 PM~17678332
> *when will it be back?
> *


We are tryin to overlap rite now so we have both, o.G one up and buildiung the new out the back...Maybe a day or so


----------



## DOMINATOR85

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 2 2010, 01:22 PM~17676045
> *Website is being updated and adding a shopping cart....New pics and new products. :0
> *


dam i cant wait to see the new site :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## gold cutt 84

whats up with the bmh.com site?


----------



## 1downkat

There re designing the site and re amping it


----------



## S.A.S

> _Originally posted by 1downkat_@Jun 2 2010, 07:54 PM~17679601
> *There re designing the site and re amping it
> *


----------



## S.A.S

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 2 2010, 01:58 PM~17676384
> *Is it workin???? I got some old vids doing like 104 before that was even thoght of.... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: is it?


----------



## bigcadi

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 2 2010, 01:22 PM~17676045
> *Website is being updated and adding a shopping cart....New pics and new products. :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1downkat

Sweet good looking out Ron :thumbsup:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jun 2 2010, 07:13 PM~17679211
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam its hittin good


----------



## H0PSH0P




----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jun 2 2010, 07:13 PM~17679211
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: , whats this car hittin?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by S.A.S+Jun 3 2010, 11:27 AM~17685184-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: is it?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we were talkin about a truck hopper not the site... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2010, 12:19 PM~17685610
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have a hidden camera in the shop....And look at Perm always sitting down on the Job....ATLEAST he's on LIL.....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-switches4life_@Jun 3 2010, 07:49 PM~17689216
> *:wow:  :wow: , whats this car hittin?
> *


like 30'' on a good day...there was just a strong wind in that pic....Or it was superimposed !!!!!!!! 

Andrew your still chippin' :biggrin: 


Just playin,,,looks like 95 or above to me


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jun 1 2010, 05:57 PM~17668087
> *:wave:
> *


GABINO WHATZ UP BROTHER :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 3 2010, 07:06 PM~17689338
> *
> like 30'' on a good day...there was just a strong wind in that pic....Or it was superimposed !!!!!!!!
> 
> Andrew your still chippin' :biggrin:
> Just playin,,,looks like 95 or above to me
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: knew its on the 90s :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by H0PSH0P_@Jun 3 2010, 12:19 PM~17685610
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ON break as usual :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by REGAL81+Jun 2 2010, 07:13 PM~17679211-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that fukers workin real good
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-H0PSH0P_@Jun 3 2010, 11:19 AM~17685610
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


perm cheerleading again on lil lol


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by REGAL81+Jun 2 2010, 08:13 PM~17679211-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That fukers workin good
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-H0PSH0P_@Jun 3 2010, 12:19 PM~17685610
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


and that fukers not workin...LOL


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 3 2010, 11:42 PM~17692571
> *That fukers workin good
> and that fukers not workin...LOL
> *


perm is workin those spirit fingers. :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs

lol


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Jun 3 2010, 07:13 PM~17689395
> *GABINO WHATZ UP BROTHER :biggrin:
> *


LOOKS LIKE I'M GANA START SELLING BLACK MAGIC....  
TELL YOUR HOMMIES TO HOOK ME UP :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jun 4 2010, 08:47 AM~17694122
> *LOOKS LIKE I'M GANA START SELLING BLACK MAGIC....
> TELL YOUR HOMMIES TO HOOK ME UP :biggrin:
> *


are you with S,A,S they are a wholesaler with product on the way
Give us a holla when you ready


----------



## Suburban Swingin

BMH puttin it down


----------



## S.A.S

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 4 2010, 11:48 AM~17696135
> *are you with S,A,S they are a wholesaler with product on the way
> Give us a holla when you ready
> *


lol...I am SAS....
Just my shop name!
So it on the way?


----------



## pinche chico

JUST WANTED TO TAKE A SECOND AND THANK EVERYONE AT BMH FOR THE SUPPORT AND GOOD PRODUCTS !!!O.J BIG M AND RON !!!
THIS IS JERRY FROM OREGON :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

THANKS FOR THE NEW PISTON PUMP :wow:


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 3 2010, 11:42 PM~17692571
> *That fukers workin good
> and that fukers not workin...LOL
> *


WHATS UP RONN...MEMBERS ONLY.CC CHECKING IN FROM NC SAN DIEGO..HEY HERES A PICTURE FOR U JUST THOUGHT IT BRING YOU SOME MEMORIES...BMH..TTT































WELL HOPE YOU LIKE THEM,PICTURES WHERE TAKEN,,1994 AT EL CAMINO HIGH SCHOOL HERE IN OCEANSIDE...TTYL..... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Jun 5 2010, 12:39 AM~17701237
> *JUST WANTED TO TAKE A SECOND AND THANK EVERYONE AT BMH FOR THE SUPPORT AND GOOD PRODUCTS !!!O.J BIG M AND RON !!!
> THIS IS JERRY FROM OREGON  :biggrin:
> *


X 2







































but this ant jerry from oregon :biggrin:


----------



## S.A.S

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jun 4 2010, 07:47 AM~17694122
> *LOOKS LIKE I'M GANA START SELLING BLACK MAGIC....
> TELL YOUR HOMMIES TO HOOK ME UP :biggrin:
> *


Got some things in today....
What happen to the hook up????  
no shirts hats or stickers..... :cheesy:


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by S.A.S_@Jun 7 2010, 03:05 PM~17719141
> *Got some things in today....
> What happen to the hook up????
> no shirts hats or stickers..... :cheesy:
> *


I BARELY MADE IT IN FRIDAY TO GET YOUR ORDER OUT....FEELING UNDER THE WEATHER I WILL GET YOU A LITTLE PACKAGE TOGETHER IN THE MORNING AND GET IT OUT TO YOU


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

:biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Big Ron Chippin out!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Jun 7 2010, 08:55 PM~17722754
> *Big Ron Chippin out!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1downkat

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Jun 7 2010, 07:55 PM~17722754
> *Big Ron Chippin out!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That's what I'm talking about BMH 2010 good job Ron :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

video my homie took.................


----------



## 86cutt

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 7 2010, 09:42 PM~17724006
> *video my homie took.................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: good vid


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jun 7 2010, 11:04 AM~17716974
> *X 2
> but this ant jerry from oregon  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Jun 7 2010, 10:47 PM~17724054
> *:biggrin:  good vid
> *


4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: MUFASA, 94CADDY, All Out Customs, 760RoadMaster


........................................................................................HE TOOK IT ^^^


----------



## stevie d

good hop 3 clean ass street cars all bmh equipped :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Ron chipped at 101? Sup govnah.


----------



## 760RoadMaster

kickin backkickin it at the show








at the show


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by pinche chico+Jun 5 2010, 12:39 AM~17701237-->
> 
> 
> 
> JUST WANTED TO TAKE A SECOND AND THANK EVERYONE AT BMH FOR THE SUPPORT AND GOOD PRODUCTS !!!O.J BIG M AND RON !!!
> THIS IS JERRY FROM OREGON  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 12:23 AM~17714109
> *THANKS FOR THE NEW PISTON PUMP  :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Classic Customs_@Jun 7 2010, 11:04 AM~17716974
> *X 2
> but this ant jerry from oregon  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## red Hormiga

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 7 2010, 10:42 PM~17724006
> *video my homie took.................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

*MY 1st TIME OUT! HOPPED AGAINST RON & MUFASA & GOT 1st PLACE!! THAT WAS A DREAM COME TRUE!! THANKS RON FOR THE HOOK UP!!!! *


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jun 8 2010, 12:23 AM~17724688
> *Ron chipped at 101? Sup govnah.
> *


CHIPPER :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga_@Jun 8 2010, 07:23 PM~17732065
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> MY 1st TIME OUT! HOPPED AGAINST RON & MUFASA & GOT 1st PLACE!! THAT WAS A DREAM COME TRUE!! THANKS RON FOR THE HOOK UP!!!!
> *


 :cheesy: CONGRATS HOMIE.......WAS NICE MEETING U


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by 760RoadMaster_@Jun 8 2010, 04:00 PM~17730264
> *kickin backkickin it at the show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the show
> *


 :0


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 8 2010, 04:54 PM~17730706
> *:biggrin:
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> *


THANX FOR WATCHN WATCHER WHILE I WAS IN THE HOP PIT


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jun 7 2010, 05:12 PM~17720197
> *I BARELY MADE IT IN FRIDAY TO GET YOUR ORDER OUT....FEELING UNDER THE WEATHER I WILL GET YOU A LITTLE PACKAGE TOGETHER IN THE MORNING AND GET IT OUT TO YOU
> *


THANKS....  
EVER THING LOOKS GOOD TO! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 8 2010, 08:34 PM~17732868
> *THANX FOR WATCHN WATCHER WHILE I WAS IN THE HOP PIT
> *


no problem homie.. it was coo kck'n it with the watcher.. :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

potato chippin n dippin' :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Jun 9 2010, 07:24 PM~17742716
> *potato chippin n dippin' :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Jun 9 2010, 10:24 PM~17742716
> *potato chippin n dippin' :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Jun 9 2010, 07:24 PM~17742716
> *potato chippin n dippin' :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


but we looked good chip'n :cheesy:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 10 2010, 01:08 PM~17749707
> *but we looked good chip'n :cheesy:
> *


What up Perm? You comin down to Tulsa with Ron?


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 10 2010, 12:08 PM~17749707
> *but we looked good chip'n :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jun 10 2010, 12:10 PM~17749723
> *What up Perm? You comin down to Tulsa with Ron?
> *


 :dunno: maybe.. but i got to bring sum portable ac.. its hottttt as a mofo down there :angry:  :happysad:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 10 2010, 02:33 PM~17750461
> *:dunno: maybe.. but i got to  bring sum portable ac.. its hottttt as a mofo down there :angry:    :happysad:
> *


Man tell me about it!!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga_@Jun 8 2010, 07:23 PM~17732065
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> MY 1st TIME OUT! HOPPED AGAINST RON & MUFASA & GOT 1st PLACE!! THAT WAS A DREAM COME TRUE!! THANKS RON FOR THE HOOK UP!!!!
> *


jus wanted to give my lil homie hormiga props for take'n that win


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 10 2010, 04:33 PM~17750461
> *:dunno: maybe.. but i got to  bring sum portable ac.. its hottttt as a mofo down there :angry:    :happysad:
> *


its hot azz hell in vegas too!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by redline_@Jun 10 2010, 03:54 PM~17751096
> *its hot azz hell in vegas too!
> *


Not bad today, a cool 98... 


Had a good time in L.A this weekend and hangin out over at Kool-ades on Tuesday was the shit...


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 10 2010, 06:00 PM~17751142
> *Not bad today, a cool 98...
> Had a good time in L.A this weekend and hangin out over at Kool-ades on Tuesday was the shit...
> *


sup homie?hows things commn along?


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER

wassup 1sikMC :biggrin: i see you sucka


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by redline_@Jun 10 2010, 04:41 PM~17751538
> *sup homie?hows things commn along?
> *


we tearing you down, gonna paint this week and got 90% of the chrome back,,,bling bling

I'll post some pics when I get in


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Jun 7 2010, 08:55 PM~17722754
> *Big Ron Chippin out!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 what did the mc hit ron??


----------



## red Hormiga

> _Originally posted by MUFASA+Jun 8 2010, 08:31 PM~17732831-->
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy: CONGRATS HOMIE.......WAS NICE MEETING U
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *SAME HERE BRO. YOU GOT THAT G-BODY HOPPIN CLEAN.*
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 08:34 PM~17732868
> *
> THANX FOR WATCHN WATCHER WHILE I WAS IN THE HOP PIT
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *IT WAS COOL MEETING WATCHER. HE'S A DOWN ASS G.*
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 10 2010, 01:42 PM~17750523
> *jus wanted to give my lil homie hormiga props for take'n that win
> *


*THANKS PERM. GOTTA GET CRACKEN ON THE TRE. IM PICKING IT UP SOON.*  :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by pinche chico+Jun 5 2010, 01:39 AM~17701237-->
> 
> 
> 
> JUST WANTED TO TAKE A SECOND AND THANK EVERYONE AT BMH FOR THE SUPPORT AND GOOD PRODUCTS !!!O.J BIG M AND RON !!!
> THIS IS JERRY FROM OREGON  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No prob homie, see you made it back safe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 01:23 AM~17714109
> *THANKS FOR THE NEW PISTON PUMP  :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't trip....I wont tell everyone your goning double... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 01:54 AM~17714196
> *WHATS UP RONN...MEMBERS ONLY.CC CHECKING IN FROM NC SAN DIEGO..HEY HERES A PICTURE FOR U JUST THOUGHT IT BRING YOU SOME MEMORIES...BMH..TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WELL HOPE YOU LIKE THEM,PICTURES  WHERE TAKEN,,1994 AT EL CAMINO HIGH SCHOOL HERE IN OCEANSIDE...TTYL..... :0  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ol' Kaigor lookin like Phil collins back then
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Classic [email protected] 7 2010, 12:04 PM~17716974
> *X 2
> but this ant jerry from oregon  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your Tommy somethin rite :wow:  Call ya tomorrow big Homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by WEST COAST [email protected] 7 2010, 09:55 PM~17722754
> *Big Ron Chippin out!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea I chipped, but enuff to win..... Glad everyone else had a *worser* day..LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by stevie [email protected] 8 2010, 12:15 AM~17724268
> *good hop 3 clean ass street cars all bmh equipped  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BMH TTTT
> <!--QuoteBegin-760RoadMaster_@Jun 8 2010, 05:00 PM~17730264
> *kickin backkickin it at the show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the show
> *


Watcher was on gaurd :0


----------



## stevie d

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 11 2010, 12:11 AM~17756564
> *Don't trip....I wont tell everyone your goning double... :biggrin:
> 
> *


:rant:


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 10 2010, 09:19 PM~17752896
> *we tearing you down, gonna paint this week and got 90% of the chrome back,,,bling bling
> 
> I'll post some pics when I get in
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Chiefgiv

Whats up Team Magic......any new news on my frame build give me a shout at 317 910 5676. its kc and was thinkin about catchin a flight out to kick it next weekend. let me know guys


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Chiefgiv_@Jun 11 2010, 07:59 AM~17758327
> *Whats up Team Magic......any new news on my frame build  give me a shout at 317 910 5676.  its kc and was thinkin about catchin a flight out to kick it next weekend.  let me know guys
> *


sup homie we talked this morning.. yea it's coming along good.. got all yhe suspension back from chrome.. got the ford 9" done too. :biggrin: .. should be start'n on the frame soon :cheesy: .. so yea see you when you come out :biggrin:


----------



## chaio

:nicoderm:


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by 760RoadMaster_@Jun 8 2010, 05:00 PM~17730264
> *kickin backkickin it at the show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the show
> *



Now I get Rons multiple wardrobe changes during hops.. Always gotta rep the right class


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Chiefgiv_@Jun 11 2010, 08:59 AM~17758327
> *Whats up Team Magic......any new news on my frame build  give me a shout at 317 910 5676.  its kc and was thinkin about catchin a flight out to kick it next weekend.  let me know guys
> *


we will be out of town for a few days comin up, A benifit show for a Fallen rider to help his fam in Roswell.... Perm gave you updates and we lookin good Big Homie :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jun 11 2010, 02:10 PM~17760816
> *Now I get Rons multiple wardrobe changes during hops.. Always gotta rep the right class
> *


I had on my lobster face too...Fuck it was hot :0


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup ron. Da king of 702


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 11 2010, 01:17 PM~17760391
> *:nicoderm:
> *


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER

even "Rollin'" can check da bumper when you got the BMH !!! :cheesy:


----------



## Classic Customs

lol. that cracker is red as a mug


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jun 11 2010, 06:11 PM~17763276
> *lol. that cracker is red as a mug
> *


fo sho not sure where his shirt stops and his face starts lol :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

:boink:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 11 2010, 10:16 PM~17764575
> *fo sho not sure where his shirt stops and his face starts lol :biggrin:
> *


 :x: :ninja: :sprint: imma chop u up in roswell :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 12 2010, 07:49 PM~17770498
> *:x:  :ninja:  :sprint: imma chop u up in roswell :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 12 2010, 08:49 PM~17770498
> *:x:  :ninja:  :sprint: imma chop u up in roswell :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jun 13 2010, 01:04 AM~17772204
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


you tooo :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

Car is workin now ! ready for roswell


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jun 13 2010, 10:53 PM~17779010
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Car is workin now ! ready for roswell
> *


chipper :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop

setup i did


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 14 2010, 12:47 AM~17779591
> *chipper  :biggrin:
> *


chrisper


----------



## AlphaTiger86




----------



## Sr.Castro

pay-pal ready if payed online pls send money to [email protected]
hope u can make it out this way stevie d


----------



## Junkshop pros

ttt
thanks for taking care of my order. think i spoke to oj. lmk on the cylinder rebuild kit for the teles, the older versions thanks again from hawaii :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO

:0 :0


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by Junkshop pros_@Jun 15 2010, 08:50 PM~17798484
> *ttt
> thanks for taking care of my order. think i spoke to oj.  lmk on the cylinder rebuild kit for the teles, the older versions thanks again from hawaii :thumbsup:
> *


Jus tell oj to put it in my shipment. the car is at the h ou se anyways.


----------



## H-DEUCE

OUTSIDERS HAWAII


----------



## GABINO




----------



## Paul K

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 11 2010, 07:42 AM~17750523
> *jus wanted to give my lil homie hormiga props for take'n that win
> *


x2


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

*So out of 8 trucks Black Magic and Rollin were targeted in Tulsa, stole everything but the trucks, trailers and hoppers! At least $10,000 worth of LOSS!!! Guess that how they treat the West Coast!! 

Biggest loss is the footage from Roswell which show was a TRIBUTE TO CHRIS from Majestics who passed away last year in a motorcycle accident!! 

Needless to say this Father's Day will be one to remember!! :angry: *


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Damn thats really fukd up. are there any suspects? Well at least no one was hurt, but for tho se thieves they will get their day. So sorry for ur losses.
Its good to hear from u jessica, sad it had to be in a terrible way. Take carre.


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Jun 21 2010, 11:38 AM~17844245
> *So out of 8 trucks Black Magic and Rollin were targeted in Tulsa, stole everything but the trucks, trailers and hoppers! At least $10,000 worth of LOSS!!! Guess that how they treat the West Coast!!
> 
> Biggest loss is the footage from Roswell which show was a TRIBUTE TO CHRIS from Majestics who passed away last year in a motorcycle accident!!
> 
> Needless to say this Father's Day will be one to remember!!  :angry:
> *



KARMA IS A BITCH,THIS WILL COME BACK TO WHOEVER IT IS FULL CIRCLE. :uh: FUCKIN IDIOTS :uh:


----------



## trunkgotknock

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Jun 21 2010, 08:38 AM~17844245
> *So out of 8 trucks Black Magic and Rollin were targeted in Tulsa, stole everything but the trucks, trailers and hoppers! At least $10,000 worth of LOSS!!! Guess that how they treat the West Coast!!
> 
> Biggest loss is the footage from Roswell which show was a TRIBUTE TO CHRIS from Majestics who passed away last year in a motorcycle accident!!
> 
> Needless to say this Father's Day will be one to remember!!  :angry:
> *


...... fucked up sorry too hear that


----------



## beanerman

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Jun 21 2010, 08:38 AM~17844245
> *So out of 8 trucks Black Magic and Rollin were targeted in Tulsa, stole everything but the trucks, trailers and hoppers! At least $10,000 worth of LOSS!!! Guess that how they treat the West Coast!!
> 
> Biggest loss is the footage from Roswell which show was a TRIBUTE TO CHRIS from Majestics who passed away last year in a motorcycle accident!!
> 
> Needless to say this Father's Day will be one to remember!!  :angry:
> *


damn guys that sucks :0


----------



## 1downkat

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Jun 21 2010, 07:38 AM~17844245
> *So out of 8 trucks Black Magic and Rollin were targeted in Tulsa, stole everything but the trucks, trailers and hoppers! At least $10,000 worth of LOSS!!! Guess that how they treat the West Coast!!
> 
> Biggest loss is the footage from Roswell which show was a TRIBUTE TO CHRIS from Majestics who passed away last year in a motorcycle accident!!
> 
> Needless to say this Father's Day will be one to remember!!  :angry:
> *



That's the kind of shit haters would do because they know what time it is. Karma is a bitch and it comes back in a hard, harder, way. Looks like time to boycott Tulsa :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

thanks to oj and big m. for sending out those products. i know u guys were hella busy and stressed due to the unfortunate cascade at tulsa. sorry for buggin you guys during the week. 1 box down 2 more to go. its still in cali.


----------



## 81cutty

ttt


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:cheesy:


----------



## trealcha

so to hear that cuz im here in tulsa and we always show love to whoever comes down here and lowrider with us but dont let a few haterz be the reason you dont come back but again sorry for your loss from tulsa Rollerz only


----------



## Paul K

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Jun 22 2010, 02:38 AM~17844245
> *So out of 8 trucks Black Magic and Rollin were targeted in Tulsa, stole everything but the trucks, trailers and hoppers! At least $10,000 worth of LOSS!!! Guess that how they treat the West Coast!!
> 
> Biggest loss is the footage from Roswell which show was a TRIBUTE TO CHRIS from Majestics who passed away last year in a motorcycle accident!!
> 
> Needless to say this Father's Day will be one to remember!!  :angry:
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by 1downkat_@Jun 23 2010, 12:45 AM~17862742
> *That's the kind of shit haters would do because they know what time it is. Karma is a bitch and it comes back in a hard, harder, way. Looks like time to boycott Tulsa  :thumbsup:
> *


boycott tulsa?????? all because sumone broke into rons truck.....im sorry for tha loss to both ron and rollin....good people....but whos to say the dumbass that broke into the truck wasent from the north-south-east-west....it could have been anyone homie....it sucks to say this homie....but its a hard lesson learned....."dont leave valuables in your vehicles"....and that fuckin sucks but it rings true as fuck...once again rollin and ron you guys are great people always a pleashure choppin it up with the both of u....dont let these shitheads be tha reason u don't return


----------



## red Hormiga

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Jun 21 2010, 08:38 AM~17844245
> *So out of 8 trucks Black Magic and Rollin were targeted in Tulsa, stole everything but the trucks, trailers and hoppers! At least $10,000 worth of LOSS!!! Guess that how they treat the West Coast!!
> 
> Biggest loss is the footage from Roswell which show was a TRIBUTE TO CHRIS from Majestics who passed away last year in a motorcycle accident!!
> 
> Needless to say this Father's Day will be one to remember!!  :angry:
> *


* :nosad: THATS FUKT UP. I KNOW ROLLIN GOT HIS VIDEO EQUIPMENT STOLEN IN VEGAS ONE YEAR. NOW IN TULSA? DON'T TRIP RON, JESSICA,& ROLLIN BELIEVE IN KARMA. THEY'LL GET THEIRS.*


----------



## tequilero80




----------



## 1downkat

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 23 2010, 06:06 PM~17870190
> *boycott tulsa?????? all because sumone broke into rons truck.....im sorry for tha loss to both ron and rollin....good people....but whos to say the dumbass that broke into the truck wasent from the north-south-east-west....it could have been anyone homie....it sucks to say this homie....but its a hard lesson learned....."dont leave valuables in your vehicles"....and that fuckin sucks but it rings true as fuck...once again rollin and ron you guys are great people always a pleashure choppin it up with the both of u....dont let these shitheads  be tha reason u don't return
> *


I hear you on that one bro, but Karma does come to those who which steal from those who do nothing wrong in life but to go and have a good time and show there trade skills in the work that they do or offer us in this world. Boycott does not mean forever because we all know things never last forever. It;s a hard lesson to learn especially for ron and the crew who just has a new arrival and a business but we will all get knocked down in life and this is god testing us and we need to get up and keep trying our best to do what we do and thats why we love this lowriding :thumbsup:


----------



## 74_Glass

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 23 2010, 11:44 AM~17866310
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by 1downkat_@Jun 23 2010, 10:38 PM~17872376
> *I hear you on that one bro, but Karma does come to those who which steal from those who do nothing wrong in life but to go and have a good time and show there trade skills in the work that they do or offer us in this world. Boycott does not mean forever because we all know things never last forever. It;s a hard lesson to learn especially for ron and the crew who just has a new arrival and a business but we will all get knocked down in life and this is god testing us and we need to get up and keep trying our best to do what we do and thats why we love this lowriding  :thumbsup:
> *


as ron said hes not tripping on his truck or his shit hes got good insurance and they actual hooked him up hes now got a much better audio visual set up in the truck hes more bummed about the tapes that rollin lost due to the footage on there not only the tulsa show but the roswell show the day before which was a tribute show for a rider we lost last year and also the road trip from the west coast to roswell then to tulsa ,hopefully somebody in the game will know who stole the shit and will be good enough to get the tapes back to ron or rollin no questions asked theres even a cash reward for the tapes so lets get together as a comunnity and get the tapes back


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 24 2010, 01:53 AM~17873174
> *as ron said hes not tripping on his truck or his shit hes got good insurance and they actual hooked him up hes now got a much better audio visual set up in the truck hes more bummed about the tapes that rollin lost due to the footage on there not only the tulsa show but the roswell show the day before which was a tribute show for a rider we lost last year and also the road trip from the west coast to roswell then to tulsa ,hopefully somebody in the game will know who stole the shit and will be good enough to get the tapes back to ron or rollin no questions asked theres even a cash reward for the tapes so lets get together as a comunnity and get the tapes back
> *


What up Chippa :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jun 24 2010, 08:54 AM~17874993
> *What up Chippa  :biggrin:
> *


sup govnaa


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 24 2010, 07:09 PM~17879155
> *sup govnaa
> *


*SUPER CHRISP*


----------



## gottie




----------



## straight clownin

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Pjay




----------



## Pjay




----------



## Pjay




----------



## Pjay




----------



## Pjay




----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jun 24 2010, 10:02 PM~17880149
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hey stevie d..... i need this in august! u got me? lol :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Pjay, Hoss805, 81_cutty

Sup Mando :wave: :wave:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jun 24 2010, 08:02 PM~17880149
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Jun 24 2010, 09:34 PM~17881038
> *hey stevie d..... i need this in august! u got me? lol  :biggrin:
> *


you know i got ya dawg bring me the cash and i can do anything


----------



## Hannibal Lector

damn looked like bmh took over the hopping scene. sup stevie nice yappin with u brah.


----------



## HND_Loco

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jun 25 2010, 01:02 PM~17880149
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: that shits bad!


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 25 2010, 01:40 AM~17882192
> *you know i got ya dawg bring me the cash and i can do anything
> *


should be mid august


----------



## Hannibal Lector

I wanna thank oj n big m foe sending my products fast. Also hooked me up with sum goodies.


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jun 24 2010, 09:09 PM~17880756
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


look at ron leean backkk :biggrin:


----------



## valledelsol

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jun 24 2010, 08:02 PM~17880149
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this came out clean


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jun 24 2010, 09:16 PM~17880835
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam shits working real good nice convertible in the back to bad its getting junked


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Jun 25 2010, 10:17 AM~17885178
> *look at ron leean backkk :biggrin:
> *


It helps the car to bumpe :biggrin: r


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jun 25 2010, 03:57 PM~17887882
> *It helps the car to bumpe :biggrin: r
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jun 24 2010, 09:16 PM~17880835
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 ssssssssup P u chipper :biggrin: j/k


----------



## Bobby65

still waiting for the my set up hope to see this week ?


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Them dudes been busy. Its worth thwe wait. Maybe M should start packing boxes, he on layitlow too much. J/p


----------



## Junkshop pros

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jun 26 2010, 03:46 PM~17894204
> *Them dudes been busy. Its worth thwe wait. Maybe M should start packing boxes, he on layitlow too much. J/p
> *


or are you on LIL too much :dunno:j/k
sup jr :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Jun 25 2010, 10:17 AM~17885178
> *look at ron leean backkk :biggrin:
> *


he was gettin in the rhythem haha


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

how much is a set of powerballs? and how do the ones yall sell bolt onto the cylinder? is there a bolt that u screw from the underside of the ball?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jun 26 2010, 03:46 PM~17894204
> *Them dudes been busy. Its worth thwe wait. Maybe M should start packing boxes, he on layitlow too much. J/p
> *


ill remember that next time im on l.i.l when you pm me a order.. & if you think thats all i do is be on l.i.l you are sadly mistaken :angry:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Jun 28 2010, 06:40 AM~17904896
> *how much is a set of powerballs? and how do the ones yall sell bolt onto the cylinder? is there a bolt that u screw from the underside of the ball?
> *


55$ player  & yes they bolt onto the cylinder :cheesy:


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 28 2010, 10:57 AM~17906563
> *55$ player   & yes they bolt onto the cylinder :cheesy:
> *


did you get any number 11 pumpheads in yet


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 28 2010, 10:55 AM~17906551
> *ill remember that next time im on l.i.l when you pm me a order.. & if you think thats all i do is be on l.i.l you are sadly mistaken :angry:
> *


yeah he eats aswell :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 28 2010, 07:43 PM~17911455
> *yeah he eats aswell  :biggrin:
> *


i was gonna say that but if i did, i know he wasnt gonna send your slip when ron gets yours done. did u send my slip yet govnah?
im sorry M r we still friends? :biggrin:


----------



## H0PSH0P

QUOTE(THE REAL BIG M @ Jun 28 2010, 10:55 AM) 
ill remember that next time im on l.i.l when you pm me a order.. & if you think thats all i do is be on l.i.l you are sadly mistaken 

yeah he eats aswell 



And sleeps


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by H0PSH0P_@Jun 29 2010, 12:38 AM~17914258
> *QUOTE(THE REAL BIG M @ Jun 28 2010, 10:55 AM)
> ill remember that next time im on l.i.l when you pm me a order.. & if you think thats all i do is be on l.i.l you are sadly mistaken
> 
> yeah he eats aswell
> And sleeps
> *


guys gotta stop cuz then he aint gonna send my orderrrrrrr. :biggrin:


----------



## p-funckimpala

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jun 28 2010, 07:28 PM~17910682
> *="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GQvOBoNgZ7U&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GQvOBoNgZ7U&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Jun 29 2010, 09:37 AM~17916154
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry+Jun 28 2010, 04:40 PM~17909520-->
> 
> 
> 
> did you get any number 11 pumpheads in yet
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not yet player
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by stevie [email protected] 28 2010, 07:43 PM~17911455
> *yeah he eats aswell  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Hannibal [email protected] 29 2010, 12:21 AM~17914159
> *i was gonna say that but if i did, i know he wasnt gonna send your slip when ron gets yours done. did u send my slip yet govnah?
> im sorry M r we still friends? :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-H0PSH0P_@Jun 29 2010, 12:38 AM~17914258
> *QUOTE(THE REAL BIG M @ Jun 28 2010, 10:55 AM)
> ill remember that next time im on l.i.l when you pm me a order.. & if you think thats all i do is be on l.i.l you are sadly mistaken
> 
> yeah he eats aswell
> And sleeps
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## bigcadi

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 29 2010, 12:41 PM~17917590
> *not yet player
> :cheesy:
> :biggrin:
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


you guys comin to denver?


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Jun 29 2010, 11:37 AM~17916154
> *:biggrin:
> *


MAN THAT SHIT BE HITTING BACK BUMPER


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by Bobby65_@Jun 26 2010, 03:10 PM~17894033
> *still waiting for the my set up hope to see this week ?
> *


DONT TRIP BUDDY WE GOT YOU COVERED...THOSE CUSTOM SETUPS THE BOSS HAS TO ASSEMBLE AND HARDLINE ALWAYS TAKE A BIT LONGER THAN PLANNED ESPECIALLY WHEN HE TAKE AN EXTRA WEEK OFF  ....J/P WE NEEDED THE BREAK TOO


----------



## 1downkat

What's up Ron, OJ, and Big M, It's Brandon was checking to see if my brackets for the rear disc brakes came back from the chromer so I can get my stuff to start putting this Impala back together Can you post some pics of the rear end all together thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Jun 29 2010, 09:37 AM~17916154
> *:biggrin:
> *


ok andrew, now u jus showing off. :biggrin: 
im glad we had that talk big M. made me feel better playeh. no ****. :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by 1downkat_@Jun 29 2010, 09:25 PM~17922493
> *What's up Ron, OJ, and Big M, It's Brandon was checking to see if my brackets for the rear disc brakes came back from the chromer so I can get my stuff to start putting this Impala back together Can you post some pics of the rear end all together thanks  :thumbsup:
> *


THEY ARE GOING DOWN FRI OR SAT SO WE WILL HIT YOUR WHEN THE STUFF SHOWS UP


----------



## Pjay




----------



## Thrilla-n-Manila

2 BM pumps, 6 batts. 10's and 16's


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jun 24 2010, 08:02 PM~17880149
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now thats creative :wow:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

B.M.H :cheesy:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 1 2010, 01:45 PM~17936623
> *B.M.H :cheesy:
> *


PMs sent :dunno:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Jul 1 2010, 12:46 PM~17936631
> *PMs sent :dunno:
> *


ill hit you up in a lil while when i find out whats up.. thank's for being patiant


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 1 2010, 01:48 PM~17936645
> *ill hit you up in a lil while when i find out whats up.. thank's for being patiant
> *


Cool, let me know asap if you could. I wanna take some holidays in July, so i'm tryin to plan it so i'll be around when my shits gonna arrive


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Jul 1 2010, 01:36 PM~17937056
> *Cool, let me know asap if you could. I wanna take some holidays in July, so i'm tryin to plan it so i'll be around when my shits gonna arrive
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cut

anybody got a price on some street 16" cylinders shipped to 79701. thanks.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by 81cut_@Jul 1 2010, 05:29 PM~17939447
> *anybody got a price on some street 16" cylinders shipped to 79701. thanks.
> *


110$ plus ship'n


----------



## stevie d

ssssssssssssssssssssup chipper :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

thanks again to tha homie BIG M for helpin me out on my order and workin to make sure everything was right... i appreciate the follow up calls and shit... cant wait to get it all here!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jul 2 2010, 07:07 AM~17943599
> *thanks again to tha homie BIG M for helpin me out on my order and workin to make sure everything was right... i appreciate the follow up calls and shit... cant wait to get it all here!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jul 1 2010, 08:54 PM~17941085
> *ssssssssssssssssssssup chipper  :biggrin:
> *


ssssssssssssssssssssup crisp :cheesy:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wanna thank tha govnah in big tex for sending that slip.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jun 24 2010, 08:02 PM~17880149
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 95 stang




----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jul 2 2010, 01:19 PM~17946541
> *Wanna thank tha govnah in big tex for sending that slip.
> *


let me kn ow when it gets there chipper


----------



## beanerman




----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 2 2010, 11:03 AM~17945231
> *:thumbsup:
> *


I need another kit!!!!
Hook me up with a better price


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 1 2010, 01:48 PM~17936645
> *ill hit you up in a lil while when i find out whats up.. thank's for being patiant
> *


Any word bro? We're over 2 and a half months now...  :dunno:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

Adel 2 cost shipped to Minnesota?


----------



## Pjay

Did u get any springs in yet ? I need a set :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Jul 5 2010, 11:02 AM~17963712
> *Any word bro? We're over 2 and a half months now...   :dunno:
> *


TTT :dunno:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Jul 6 2010, 09:59 AM~17972440
> *TTT :dunno:
> *


go'n out this week :biggrin: sry for the delays.. thank's for being patiant


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jul 4 2010, 12:15 PM~17959086
> *I need another kit!!!!
> Hook me up with a better price
> *


hit me up at the shop..ill see what i can do


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jul 5 2010, 12:53 PM~17964768
> *Adel 2 cost shipped to Minnesota?
> *


raw 325$ chrome & polished 395$  plus ship'n :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jul 5 2010, 05:55 PM~17966834
> *Did u get any springs in yet ? I need a set  :biggrin:
> *


soon grass hopper :cheesy:


----------



## Purple Haze

:cheesy:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 6 2010, 02:54 PM~17974338
> *go'n out this week :biggrin: sry for the delays.. thank's for being patiant
> *


I've heard that for like 3 weeks straight now man  . Any idea how long it's gonna take?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Jul 6 2010, 03:00 PM~17974961
> *I've heard that for like 3 weeks straight now man  . Any idea how long it's gonna take?
> *


 :0 .. dont trip we sending it out this week  4reals.. pinkey swear :biggrin:


----------



## HND_Loco

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 7 2010, 10:57 AM~17976474
> *:0 .. dont trip we sending it out this week  4reals.. pinkey swear :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: 

Where we at Big?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by HND_Loco_@Jul 6 2010, 06:23 PM~17976733
> *:wave:
> 
> Where we at Big?
> *


we got all the chrome parts back now.. you want the rear end assembled or not??
i kno you was go'n to paint it.. :cheesy:


----------



## Bobby65

where's the pics of the set up still waiting :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by HND_Loco_@Jul 6 2010, 05:23 PM~17976733
> *:wave:
> 
> Where we at Big?
> *


x2


----------



## HND_Loco

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 7 2010, 11:32 AM~17976855
> *we got all the chrome parts back now.. you want the rear end assembled or not??
> i kno you was go'n to paint it.. :cheesy:
> *


Big,

Yes assembled thanks i will sort out the rest when it gets here. So how far out are we from getting the whole order out?

Pete.


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 6 2010, 06:57 PM~17976474
> *:0 .. dont trip we sending it out this week  4reals.. pinkey swear :biggrin:
> *


Alright let me know how long it's gonna take and maybe a tracking number so i can be in town


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 6 2010, 02:58 PM~17974375
> *soon grass hopper :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 6 2010, 01:56 PM~17974352
> *hit me up at the shop..ill see what i can do
> *


----------



## GABINO

:uh: i called no answer....


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jul 7 2010, 09:51 AM~17982419
> *:uh: i called no answer....
> *


i see you called before 10.. we where not open yet.. we open at 10 :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Jul 6 2010, 10:59 AM~17972440
> *TTT :dunno:
> *


Alex as Big M said it is shipping today, I personally got it done last nite. 

And P.M'd you back


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 7 2010, 01:02 PM~17983270
> *Alex as Big M said it is shipping today, I personally got it done last nite.
> 
> And P.M'd you back
> *


Thanks, you got a pm


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup ron how u been nikkah


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 7 2010, 12:48 PM~17982816
> *i see you called before 10.. we where not open yet.. we open at 10 :biggrin:
> *


WHAT THE HELL MAN, WHAT HAPPENED TO 24 HOUR SERVICE, YOU KNOW US LIL'ERS......... :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jul 7 2010, 02:52 PM~17984671
> *WHAT THE HELL MAN, WHAT HAPPENED TO 24 HOUR SERVICE, YOU KNOW US LIL'ERS......... :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: we got to have time to hop in between


----------



## HND_Loco

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 8 2010, 05:02 AM~17983270
> *Alex as Big M said it is shipping today, I personally got it done last nite.
> 
> And P.M'd you back
> *


Hey Ron,

When do you think mine will be out? been a while now homie!

Pete.


----------



## Bobby65

where's the pics & whats the hold up ? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 7 2010, 03:36 PM~17985069
> *:thumbsup: we got to have time to hop in between
> *


 :thumbsup: 
Check your PM's homie get at me when u get a chance...


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 7 2010, 10:48 AM~17982816
> *i see you called before 10.. we where not open yet.. we open at 10 :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for calling me back....  
I know You can give me a better price than that....


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by HND_Loco_@Jul 7 2010, 03:51 PM~17985204
> *Hey Ron,
> 
> When do you think mine will be out? been a while now homie!
> 
> Pete.
> *


GOING TO TRY TO GET IT OUT BY TOMARROW IF NOT MONDAY OR ARE WE TAKING IT TO LA AND DROPING IT OFF IS THAT IS THE CASE I DONT KNOW WHEN RON IS GOING DOWN AGAIN BUT WILL LET YOU KNOW AS SOON AS I DO....


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jul 8 2010, 11:33 AM~17992539
> *GOING TO TRY TO GET IT OUT BY TOMARROW IF NOT MONDAY OR ARE WE TAKING IT TO LA AND DROPING IT OFF IS THAT IS THE CASE I DONT KNOW WHEN RON IS GOING DOWN AGAIN BUT WILL LET YOU KNOW AS SOON AS I DO....
> *


yea begining of next week, we'll call to get the balance Big P...  you still want that tank too
????? :biggrin:


----------



## HND_Loco

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 9 2010, 07:07 AM~17994320
> *yea begining of next week, we'll call to get the balance Big P...  you still want that tank too
> ????? :biggrin:
> *


Yes sir, i still want the tank. Just let me know once its all ready and the balance is not a problem.

Pete.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Just got my oldschool custom style set up from BMH...Thanks to Ron, OJ and Big M for all the great service and product...Always got my stuff looking great from BMH  Thanks again guys!!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 8 2010, 04:19 PM~17995508
> *Just got my oldschool custom style set up from BMH...Thanks to Ron, OJ and Big M for all the great service and product...Always got my stuff looking great from BMH  Thanks again guys!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's what the fucc I'm talking about!!!


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by HND_Loco+Jul 8 2010, 04:06 PM~17995428-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yes sir, i still want the tank. Just let me know once its all ready and the balance is not a problem.
> 
> Pete.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HEY PETE HIT ME UP I DONT KNOW BIG PERM GOT WITH YOU BUT I NEED TO KNOW IF YOU WANT THE REAR END PUT TOGETHER OR IF YOU WANT US TO SEND IT APART
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIG MARC_@Jul 8 2010, 06:47 PM~17996693
> *That's what the fucc I'm talking about!!!
> *



COME ON DOWN BIG BOY WE CAN GET SOMETHING TOGETHER FOR THAT RAG :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

The set up looks nice n shinny.


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jul 8 2010, 08:09 AM~17991244
> *Thanks for calling me back....
> I know You can give me a better price than that....
> 
> *


----------



## themadmexican

_*CAR HOP $1000!!! WINNER TAKES ALL!!!!*_


----------



## BUD

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 28 2010, 12:57 PM~17906563
> *55$ player   & yes they bolt onto the cylinder :cheesy:
> *


is that shipped or plus shipping?


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA




----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 11 2010, 09:06 PM~18020781
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That looks good money :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jul 11 2010, 09:21 PM~18020946
> *That looks good money  :biggrin:
> *




:tongue:


----------



## ografa

here is a mexican chihuahua black magic wammy pump with some airbrush


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by ografa_@Jul 12 2010, 09:39 AM~18023828
> *here is a mexican chihuahua black magic wammy pump with some airbrush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn now that's SICK!!!


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by ografa_@Jul 12 2010, 08:39 AM~18023828
> *here is a mexican chihuahua black magic wammy pump with some airbrush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by ografa_@Jul 12 2010, 08:39 AM~18023828
> *here is a mexican chihuahua black magic wammy pump with some airbrush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by ografa_@Jul 12 2010, 09:39 AM~18023828
> *here is a mexican chihuahua black magic wammy pump with some airbrush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats Some good airbrush work


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Who did the airbrush work. Fkn sik!


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by ografa_@Jul 12 2010, 11:39 AM~18023828
> *here is a mexican chihuahua black magic wammy pump with some airbrush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



AWESOME


----------



## ografa

this is how we do it! jaja, sorry homs in chihuahua no venden wammy tanks.
I can do the work of airbrush LA style for 100 bucks, but I'm living in mexico now
if you want to see more of my work chek http://www.myspace.com/ografa


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by ografa_@Jul 12 2010, 09:02 PM~18030930
> *this is how we do it! jaja, sorry homs in chihuahua no venden wammy tanks.
> I can do the work of airbrush LA style for 100 bucks, but I'm living in mexico now
> if you want to see more of my work chek  http://www.myspace.com/ografa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh snap thats nice.


----------



## KingsWood

:biggrin: I like that!


----------



## single_gate

I GOT ONE FOR U RON...HURTING A LOT OF PPLS FEELINGS WIT MY LINCOLN UP IN TORONTO....SINGLE PUMP 14 BATTS. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUD

DAAAMN, thanks for the A++ Service Big Perm!!! 1:39 on the phone, got my order, address, #, paid for, setup for delivery!!!!!! Gonna be the first of many orders from BMH :thumbsup:


----------



## jspekdc2

pmed sent to BMH... Thanks


----------



## BUD

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Jul 13 2010, 10:34 PM~18040659
> *DAAAMN, thanks for the A++ Service Big Perm!!! 1:39 on the phone, got my order, address, #, paid for, setup for delivery!!!!!! Gonna be the first of many orders from BMH :thumbsup:
> *


oh, just for clarification...that's 1 minute 39 seconds...


----------



## GABINO

> this is how we do it! jaja, sorry homs in chihuahua no venden wammy tanks.
> I can do the work of airbrush LA style for 100 bucks, but I'm living in mexico now
> if you want to see more of my work chek http://www.myspace.com/ografa


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by ografa_@Jul 12 2010, 08:39 AM~18023828
> *here is a mexican chihuahua black magic wammy pump with some airbrush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: looks good


----------



## switches and thangs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcAu90O8e3Y...player_embedded


SINGLE BMH PISTON...


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Jul 14 2010, 10:24 PM~18048567
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcAu90O8e3Y...player_embedded
> SINGLE BMH PISTON...
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Jul 14 2010, 10:24 PM~18048567
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcAu90O8e3Y...player_embedded
> SINGLE BMH PISTON...
> *


she waz doing the harlem shake at first.......but i like it tho!chrome undies all day :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by redline_@Jul 15 2010, 10:26 AM~18053278
> *she waz doing the harlem shake at first.......but i like it tho!chrome undies all day :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by ografa_@Jul 12 2010, 09:02 PM~18030930
> *this is how we do it! jaja, sorry homs in chihuahua no venden wammy tanks.
> I can do the work of airbrush LA style for 100 bucks, but I'm living in mexico now
> if you want to see more of my work chek  http://www.myspace.com/ografa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  real nice


----------



## Hannibal Lector

TTT for the BMH crew.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie+Jun 24 2010, 09:02 PM~17880149-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Chucks_@Jun 24 2010, 10:34 PM~17881038
> *hey stevie d..... i need this in august! u got me? lol  :biggrin:
> *


STREETFAME ON TOP OF THIS GAME! THANKS TO BLACK MAGIC FOR GIVING US THE QUALITY PRODUCT TO WORK WITH :biggrin:


----------



## redline

the prime minister!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

hey i seen that car.. but it's really look'n niiiiiiiice :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup ron.


----------



## BUD

got my powerballs today all nice and neatly packed :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M+Jul 19 2010, 03:52 PM~18084398-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey i seen that car.. but it's really look'n niiiiiiiice :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Hannibal [email protected] 19 2010, 06:05 PM~18085430
> *Sup ron.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BUD_@Jul 19 2010, 06:16 PM~18085537
> *got my powerballs today all nice and neatly packed :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


WHATS UP YALL


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 19 2010, 05:52 PM~18084398
> *hey i seen that car.. but it's really look'n niiiiiiiice :biggrin:
> *


i wonder what happen to it


----------



## BUD

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 19 2010, 07:23 PM~18085582
> *WHATS UP YALL
> *


How's everything goin big dog?


----------



## Hannibal Lector

hey ron im gonna send you the video of the show. another win for BMH.


----------



## PAT-RICK

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jul 19 2010, 08:07 PM~18089574
> *hey ron im gonna send you the video of the show. another win for BMH.
> *


post it up i missed the hop


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jul 20 2010, 02:07 AM~18089574
> *hey ron im gonna send you the video of the show. another win for BMH.
> *



THAT'S NOTHING NEW :biggrin: BMH IS THE HOTTEST STUFF IN THE TRUNK.


----------



## stevie d

bmh takin wins all over the place its kinda sad the only competition we got is from cars with the same product in them lol :biggrin:


----------



## keola808

> _Originally posted by PAT-RICK_@Jul 19 2010, 11:15 PM~18089624
> *post it up i missed the hop
> *


i not on da island so i really missed da hop hahaha post it up in da hawaii room to so we all can see :thumbsup:


----------



## keola808

sup bmh boyeez...wat rollin videos u guys got on hand?


----------



## Hannibal Lector

watup nikkahs. lmk on them motors homies.


----------



## benz88

I'll have pics up next week, Just installing that 3pump setup you sold me last fall Big M :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by keola808+Jul 21 2010, 03:27 PM~18104418-->
> 
> 
> 
> sup bmh boyeez...wat rollin videos u guys got on hand?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 11-18 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Hannibal [email protected] 21 2010, 11:36 PM~18109170
> *watup nikkahs. lmk on them motors homies.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-benz88_@Jul 22 2010, 11:30 AM~18112143
> *I'll have pics up next week, Just installing that 3pump setup you sold me last fall Big M :biggrin:
> *


----------



## keola808

> 11-18 :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> ok im gonna see if any of da boys in hawaii want any but i kno for sure im gonna grab 17 and 18 :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> 11-18 :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> ok im gonna see if any of da boys in hawaii want any but i kno for sure im gonna grab 17 and 18 :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Hannibal Lector

sup ron u get the vids . lmk wat u think.


----------



## keola808

jus stoppin in to say its all good ron in case u didnt see wat else was said...its all good man i aint got nuttin against u or anybody else and its all fun talk  ...u coo man along wit da rest of da bmh guys...and u really are pickin up on da slang LADAT :biggrin: :roflmao: imma swing by for some roll'n vids...i need new porn :wow:


----------



## Paul K

ron you got any pics of the blue 63 on your web site?


----------



## Hannibal Lector

TTT where BMH is always.


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jul 20 2010, 04:02 PM~18094540
> *bmh takin wins all over the place its kinda sad the only competition we got is from cars with the same product in them lol :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## .TODD

> this is how we do it! jaja, sorry homs in chihuahua no venden wammy tanks.
> I can do the work of airbrush LA style for 100 bucks, but I'm living in mexico now
> if you want to see more of my work chek http://www.myspace.com/ografa
Click to expand...


wow


----------



## Hannibal Lector

hey ron nice talking with you yesterday. youre such a hater brah. nah brah jus kiddin. but anyways see you soon. remember ask jess wat she wanted so i can get it. shootz brah.


----------



## Junkshop pros

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jul 25 2010, 03:04 PM~18137377
> *hey ron nice talking with you yesterday. youre such a hater brah. nah brah jus kiddin. but anyways see you soon. remember ask jess wat she wanted so i can get it. shootz brah.
> *


sop bruddah bruddah :biggrin: sup jr


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by Junkshop pros_@Jul 25 2010, 04:15 PM~18137711
> *sop bruddah bruddah :biggrin: sup jr
> *


haha thats a funny one, brahdah brahdah. whoa brah! :biggrin: 
hawaii bound soon Ron


----------



## Junkshop pros

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jul 25 2010, 05:18 PM~18137994
> *haha thats a funny one, brahdah brahdah. whoa brah! :biggrin:
> hawaii bound soon Ron
> *


no tell me he comming when i sta in the P.I.....


----------



## Hannibal Lector

no worry bradah bradah. so wat then i gotta give you the stuffs to chrome.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jul 25 2010, 04:04 PM~18137377
> *hey ron nice talking with you yesterday. youre such a hater brah. nah brah jus kiddin. but anyways see you soon. remember ask jess wat she wanted so i can get it. shootz brah.
> *


K ... chipper  :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

Whats up Ron ? LMK whats up with that slowdown and Dump :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jul 26 2010, 08:29 PM~18148277
> *Whats up Ron ? LMK whats up with that slowdown and Dump  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


we got that chipper series that you requested :cheesy:


----------



## SickBoy

Her´s a vid from Askersund (Sweden) last saturday


----------



## Team CCE

:ninja:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by SickBoy_@Jul 27 2010, 03:43 PM~18155592
> *Her´s a vid from Askersund (Sweden) last saturday
> 
> 
> *


*BMH WORLDWIDE * :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 27 2010, 03:13 PM~18155265
> *we got that chipper series that you requested :cheesy:
> *


I didnt need to know what u were putting in ur car ! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jul 27 2010, 03:29 PM~18155956
> *I didnt need to know what u were putting in ur car !  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yea.. i got the black top chipper series :0


----------



## J.F.L

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 27 2010, 04:51 PM~18156636
> *yea.. i got the black top chipper series :0
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## J.F.L

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jul 27 2010, 03:23 PM~18155896
> *BMH WORLDWIDE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X 100


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 27 2010, 05:51 PM~18156636
> *yea.. i got the black top chipper series :0
> *


LOL :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 27 2010, 04:51 PM~18156636
> *yea.. i got the black top super chipper series :0
> *


fixed lol :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## stevie d

your all crisps :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jul 28 2010, 12:02 AM~18161020
> *your all crisps  :biggrin:sssssssssuuuuuupppppp crispy d
> *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jul 28 2010, 12:02 AM~18161020
> *your all crisps  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 28 2010, 12:39 PM~18163849
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :naughty: HOWS THAT TRAY COMMING ALONG?? :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jul 28 2010, 01:40 PM~18164362
> *:naughty: HOWS THAT TRAY COMMING ALONG?? :biggrin:
> *


He said don't trip, he's gonna bust that 64's ass ........














J/P playin foolio, Perm should be done by Vegas .....Clean as a MOFO too....


----------



## p-funckimpala

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 28 2010, 02:25 PM~18164759
> *He said don't trip, he's gonna bust that 64's ass ........
> J/P playin foolio, Perm should be done by Vegas .....Clean as a MOFO too....
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Jul 28 2010, 03:56 PM~18165615
> *:biggrin:
> *


Hows that G-bady swangin :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Cant wait to see that impala big M.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Here's some work we finished up this week,
Chrome toyota complete package with disc conversion, and Piston pump for _Kingfishes_ boy

Thanks for being *patient* fellas


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

K.c from indy full impala roller...reinforced frame, moulded, getting ready for paint and candy.

Ground and sanded on the complete bottom, ready for wishbone ,shaved lips and we still got to do the front for the 906 power steering box convesion..I'll post pics in the next couple of days.
























rear spring pockets are tubed for the 2'' diameter strokes









reinforced shock perch and moulded


































hopefully I can post pics complete by end of week and painted


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 28 2010, 09:18 PM~18167407
> *K.c from indy full impala roller...reinforced frame, moulded, getting ready for paint and candy.
> 
> Ground and sanded on the complete bottom, ready for wishbone ,shaved lips and we still got to do the front for the 906 power steering box convesion..I'll post pics in the next couple of days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rear spring pockets are tubed for the 2'' diameter strokes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reinforced shock perch and moulded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully I can post pics complete by end of week and painted
> *




THAT'S FUCKING SWEET HOMIE.IMA FLY YOU OUT TO MARYLAND SO WE CAN DO A FRAME FOR GOLDIE.I HAVE A BRAND NEW MILLER375 EXTREME PLASMA AND A MILLERMATIC 212 WELDER I NEED TO PUT TO USE THIS WINTER.WHATCHA THINK RON.LMK :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

And the most patient homie of all....This is for you Big Larry...








I changed out the wishbone, for this one...what ya think Playa  









fresh paint and chrome :wow: 

















You can see why we had to do the chrome mini starter









external trans cooler and hardlined









we just shot all the old brakets too make for a cleaner look









Look even O.J was helpin

Heres the front clip complete,Engine running and brakes finished up,painted engine bay and under hood with chrome to accent it  

























oh yea and look ,your digital is blue










Gas gauge is the only thing not workin, I think the float assemble is broke  

But other then that, the driveline and your damn near done PLAYA


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 28 2010, 06:09 PM~18167319
> *Here's some work we finished up this week,
> Chrome toyota complete package with disc conversion,  and Piston pump for Kingfishes boy
> 
> Thanks for being patient fellas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good chipp


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 28 2010, 07:27 PM~18167485
> *And the most patient homie of all....This is for you Big Larry...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I changed out the wishbone, for this one...what ya think Playa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fresh paint and chrome :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see why we had to do the chrome mini starter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> external trans cooler and hardlined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we just shot all the old brakets too make for a cleaner look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look even O.J was helpin
> 
> Heres the front clip complete,Engine running and brakes finished up,painted engine bay and under hood with chrome to accent it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yea and look ,your digital is blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gas gauge is the only thing not workin, I think the float assemble is broke
> 
> But other then that, the driveline and your damn near done PLAYA
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 28 2010, 04:31 PM~18165841
> *Hows that G-bady swangin    :biggrin:
> *


I forgot to ask u bout the Zig-Zag today when we talked


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: redline

I see you Ali , got some pics comin your way as well Homie


----------



## Hannibal Lector

wassup ron. will i be able to see that ride by super show. looks like it'll be really nice. you guys look really busy. :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 28 2010, 06:27 PM~18167485
> *And the most patient homie of all....This is for you Big Larry...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I changed out the wishbone, for this one...what ya think Playa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fresh paint and chrome :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see why we had to do the chrome mini starter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> external trans cooler and hardlined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we just shot all the old brakets too make for a cleaner look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look even O.J was helpin
> 
> Heres the front clip complete,Engine running and brakes finished up,painted engine bay and under hood with chrome to accent it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yea and look ,your digital is blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gas gauge is the only thing not workin, I think the float assemble is broke
> 
> But other then that, the driveline and your damn near done PLAYA
> *


jus hop that shit already! :wow:


----------



## bigboylarry

Damn Ron even the gas tank chrome ,damn you went beyond what we was expecting thx :0


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jul 28 2010, 07:08 PM~~
> *jus hop that shit already! :wow:
> *


Oh yeah let's she what she does


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Jul 28 2010, 08:29 PM~18168168
> *Oh yeah let's she what she does
> *


I will when I get the shaft back in it,,,,dont wanna leak the oil out....I did forget to add on for the mini starter....Remember that was last minute


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 28 2010, 10:04 PM~18167922
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: redline
> 
> I see you Ali , got some pics comin your way as well Homie
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## 1downkat

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 28 2010, 05:09 PM~18167319
> *Here's some work we finished up this week,
> Chrome toyota complete package with disc conversion,  and Piston pump for Kingfishes boy
> 
> Thanks for being patient fellas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thank you Ron, Perm, Oj It's on fire looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 28 2010, 07:09 PM~18167319
> *Here's some work we finished up this week,
> Chrome toyota complete package with disc conversion,  and Piston pump for Kingfishes boy
> 
> Thanks for being patient fellas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is just plain sexy as hell....im afraid to even touch that shit its soo clean...thanks ron..but what about that g body chromed axle u said u send me free of charge lol......cant blame a guy for trying....keep building everyone elses cars nicer than my own lol


----------



## Hoss805

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 28 2010, 05:18 PM~18167407
> *K.c from indy full impala roller...reinforced frame, moulded, getting ready for paint and candy.
> 
> Ground and sanded on the complete bottom, ready for wishbone ,shaved lips and we still got to do the front for the 906 power steering box convesion..I'll post pics in the next couple of days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rear spring pockets are tubed for the 2'' diameter strokes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reinforced shock perch and moulded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully I can post pics complete by end of week and painted
> *


\ :0 :0 :0 nice!!!


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 28 2010, 07:59 PM~18168481
> *I will when I get the shaft back in it,,,,dont wanna leak the oil out....I did forget to add on for the mini starter....Remember that was last minute
> *


no prob i gotcha you


----------



## Chiefgiv

Thats whats up Ron!!! Patients pay off! more than happy!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by 1downkat+Jul 28 2010, 09:55 PM~18170015-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Ron, Perm, Oj It's on fire looking good  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Chiefgiv_@Jul 29 2010, 10:21 AM~18173757
> *Thats whats up Ron!!!  Patients pay off!  more than happy!
> *


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jul 28 2010, 09:24 PM~18167463
> *THAT'S FUCKING SWEET HOMIE.IMA FLY YOU OUT TO MARYLAND SO WE CAN DO A FRAME FOR GOLDIE.I HAVE A BRAND NEW MILLER375 EXTREME PLASMA AND A MILLERMATIC 212 WELDER I NEED TO PUT TO USE THIS WINTER.WHATCHA THINK RON.LMK :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jul 29 2010, 05:14 PM~18177216
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


A little paid vacation

might be a plan....but aint it coold as hell in the winter :wow:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 28 2010, 06:18 PM~18167407
> *K.c from indy full impala roller...reinforced frame, moulded, getting ready for paint and candy.
> 
> Ground and sanded on the complete bottom, ready for wishbone ,shaved lips and we still got to do the front for the 906 power steering box convesion..I'll post pics in the next couple of days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rear spring pockets are tubed for the 2'' diameter strokes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reinforced shock perch and moulded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully I can post pics complete by end of week and painted
> *


dam that is 1 badass frame


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 28 2010, 06:27 PM~18167485
> *And the most patient homie of all....This is for you Big Larry...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I changed out the wishbone, for this one...what ya think Playa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fresh paint and chrome :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see why we had to do the chrome mini starter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> external trans cooler and hardlined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we just shot all the old brakets too make for a cleaner look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look even O.J was helpin
> 
> Heres the front clip complete,Engine running and brakes finished up,painted engine bay and under hood with chrome to accent it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yea and look ,your digital is blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gas gauge is the only thing not workin, I think the float assemble is broke
> 
> But other then that, the driveline and your damn near done PLAYA
> *


very clean impala i like the leafing on the car also i would like to learn how to do that looks like a bitch to do though


----------



## OLDSCHOOL




----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 29 2010, 08:15 PM~18177994
> *A little paid vacation
> 
> might be a plan....but aint it coold as hell in the winter :wow:
> *



NOT IF YOU HAVE A HEATED SHOP.PLUS FOO YOU KNOW ABOUT SOME COLD WINTERS.YOU LIVED OUT THIS WAY BACK IN THE DAY DIDN'T YOU?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jul 29 2010, 07:16 PM~18178614
> *NOT IF YOU HAVE A HEATED SHOP.PLUS FOO YOU KNOW ABOUT SOME COLD WINTERS.YOU LIVED OUT THIS WAY BACK IN THE DAY DIDN'T YOU?
> *


Yep,,, dont remind me :biggrin:


----------



## benz88

almost done mine. All thats left is the tanks. Ill get pics soon


----------



## All Out Customs

Here's some pics of a clean 60 Impala that our customers from Sydney Style CC in Australia sent in. Its sporting a BMH Whammy setup.


----------



## impalabuilder.com

Reworked the BMH Setup :biggrin: ... finishing up the hardlines on the dumps this weekend.


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Jul 29 2010, 06:41 PM~18178227
> *very clean impala i like the leafing on the car also i would like to learn how to do that looks like a bitch to do though
> *


U dont have any patience :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by impalabuilder.com_@Jul 29 2010, 10:16 PM~18181961
> *Reworked the BMH Setup  :biggrin: ... finishing up the hardlines on the dumps this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


like how you did the set up. mine is looking like that too. similar :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by impalabuilder.com_@Jul 30 2010, 01:16 AM~18181961
> *Reworked the BMH Setup  :biggrin: ... finishing up the hardlines on the dumps this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THE 63 TRUNK IS LOOKIN GOOD STEVE.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by impalabuilder.com_@Jul 29 2010, 11:16 PM~18181961
> *Reworked the BMH Setup  :biggrin: ... finishing up the hardlines on the dumps this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hell ya looks sikkkkkkk :biggrin: You get the axle worked out???


----------



## impalabuilder.com

Yeah.. new bearing is working out. :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by impalabuilder.com_@Jul 31 2010, 07:09 AM~18192431
> *Yeah.. new bearing is working out. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Glad to hear homie, Lookin good


----------



## TROUBLESOME

K.C heres the final pic of that work, got to spray with high build primer and block it down, to get it ready for that candy


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jul 31 2010, 07:05 PM~18195459
> *Glad to hear homie, Lookin good
> *


----------



## B Town Fernie

[/quote]
A Ron can you give me some info on how this works... the hard line going to the caliper


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by impalabuilder.com_@Jul 31 2010, 07:09 AM~18192431
> *Yeah.. new bearing is working out. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice ride homie.


----------



## Chiefgiv

I'm blown away by the craftsmanship!!! You guys really treat projects like its your own personal build....cant believe it! thanks for modin the rear center section...im diggin it


----------



## matdogg

BLACKMAGIC ALL DAY!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by Chiefgiv_@Aug 1 2010, 08:51 AM~18198292
> *I'm blown away by the craftsmanship!!!  You guys really treat projects like its your own personal build....cant believe it!  thanks for modin the rear center section...im diggin it
> *


x2


----------



## Hannibal Lector

i see haters on here.


----------



## chaio

> Hope everything was good on the way home guys


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Aug 2 2010, 02:41 PM~18208541
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Will u have chrome coils during super show? L


----------



## p-funckimpala

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Aug 2 2010, 03:41 PM~18208541
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> i see haters on here.


if you dont got haterz you aint do'n shit :0 



> Hope everything was good on the way home guys
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: thanks for help'n us put the truck back on the trailer :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## Team CCE

:0 :wow:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> BLACKMAGIC ALL DAY!!!!!! :biggrin:


Whats up Mr.Single pizump



> Hope everything was good on the way home guys
> 
> 
> 
> rest of the trip was cool. Need to revamp the truck, front clip a little fukt....but what you expect when it falls of a trailor going up hill at 60 MPH :wow: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :wow:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup my broder :0
Click to expand...


----------



## H0PSH0P




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by H0PSH0P_@Aug 3 2010, 08:41 PM~18221118
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who's chipper is that :cheesy:


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 3 2010, 11:00 PM~18221340
> *who's chipper is that :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: i heard u had a good weekend................


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Aug 2 2010, 03:41 PM~18208541
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Alooooha to the BMH crew.


----------



## Team CCE

:ninja:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 4 2010, 05:28 PM~18229559
> *:ninja:
> *


DONT BRING THEN KNIVES TO A GUN FIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## Paul K

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Paul K, stevie d

:wave:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by 81cutty+Aug 2 2010, 02:41 PM~18208541-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> chipper :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-H0PSH0P_@Aug 3 2010, 07:41 PM~18221118
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is thet larrys fo


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Paul K_@Aug 4 2010, 10:52 PM~18232947
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Paul K, stevie d
> 
> :wave:
> *


sup chipper ive sent a few homies your way who left the uk n are now in oz ,i told em to hitt up paul the kant :biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 4 2010, 10:52 PM~18232950
> *chipper  :biggrin:
> is thet larrys fo
> *


 :nono: mine hits more :biggrin: , what up stevie you going to dallas this sunday


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Ttt


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Aug 3 2010, 05:29 PM~18219266
> *if you dont got haterz you aint do'n shit :0
> :biggrin: thanks for help'n us put the truck back on the trailer :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 4 2010, 08:12 PM~18231522
> *DONT BRING THEN KNIVES TO A GUN FIGHT :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: uffin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 5 2010, 03:35 PM~18238384
> *:biggrin:  uffin:
> *


 :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :ninja: :sprint:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Aug 5 2010, 03:37 PM~18238420
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :ninja:  :sprint:
> *


 :nono: :twak: :run:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 5 2010, 03:40 PM~18238457
> *:nono:  :twak:  :run:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Paul K

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 5 2010, 04:53 PM~18232963
> *sup chipper ive sent a few homies your way who left the uk n are now in oz ,i told em to hitt up paul the kant  :biggrin:
> *


its all good


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Aug 5 2010, 05:39 AM~18234325
> *:nono: mine hits more :biggrin: , what up stevie you going to dallas this sunday
> *


na not got the money to spare for this 1 plus the wifeys gunna be working


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 5 2010, 07:59 PM~18240680
> *na not got the money to spare for this 1 plus the wifeys gunna be working
> *


cool ill send some video


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Aug 5 2010, 09:25 PM~18241546
> *cool ill send some video
> *


sweet you going to hurt some feelings with the cutty  i should take el taco n get that win back :biggrin: man i had so much fun in tulsa even tho you beat me but it was a dam good hop and both black magic equipped what more can be said


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

sssssssssssssssssssup sssssssssssssssstevie d :cheesy:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Aug 6 2010, 12:00 PM~18245298
> *sssssssssssssssssssup sssssssssssssssstevie d :cheesy:
> *


A how do you plum you Adel-2


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Aug 6 2010, 11:00 AM~18245298
> *sssssssssssssssssssup sssssssssssssssstevie d :cheesy:
> *


sup chippppppppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## p-funckimpala

Sup ron you find out about those longer adjusters?


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 5 2010, 11:46 PM~18242581
> *sweet you going to hurt some feelings with the cutty   i should take el taco n get that win back  :biggrin: man i had so much fun in tulsa even tho you beat me but it was a dam good hop and both black magic equipped what more can be said
> *


tru that good hop hit 85 shut them down in dallas black majic cutty , i showed them how bmh pistons work and why they need to make that change :biggrin: you schould have heard them crying about my rear pupms saying that i was hidding extra pumps and the best fucken excuse i heard there about my car ,was that i didnt even have a licsen plate or regastration :roflmao: :roflmao : they couldt take the loss any ways got back last night schould be in amarillo around 8 or 9 tonight stopping by on my way to vegas


----------



## redline

:biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by redline_@Aug 10 2010, 12:58 PM~18275866
> *:biggrin:
> *


HEY ALI....THE STRIPPER JUST LEFT ALL THE LEAF ON THE FRAME IS DONE HE WILL BE BACK IN THE MORNING TO FINISH UP WITH THE STRIPE...YOU WANT US TO POST PICS OR PM YOU LMK


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Aug 10 2010, 06:27 PM~18277041
> *HEY ALI....THE STRIPPER JUST LEFT ALL THE LEAF ON THE FRAME IS DONE HE WILL BE BACK IN THE MORNING TO FINISH UP WITH THE STRIPE...YOU WANT US TO POST PICS OR PM YOU LMK
> *



LET US SEE A LIL SNEEK PEEK[NO ****]


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Aug 11 2010, 12:44 AM~18281109
> *LET US SEE A LIL SNEEK PEEK[NO ****]
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## chaio

RON AND COMPANY HAVE FUN ON THE 22 PLAYER CHAIO GOTTA MOVE AND GET THE FAMILY STRAIGHT SORRY IM NOT GONNA BE OUT THERE FOR THIS ONE,, ILL BE OUTTA THE GAME FOR 3 OR 4 MONTHS,,, SEE YALL LATER!


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Aug 10 2010, 03:27 PM~18277041
> *HEY ALI....THE STRIPPER JUST LEFT ALL THE LEAF ON THE FRAME IS DONE HE WILL BE BACK IN THE MORNING TO FINISH UP WITH THE STRIPE...YOU WANT US TO POST PICS OR PM YOU LMK
> *


hey homie call the stripper back i want some work done on mine ill be there tomarrow


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 10 2010, 11:06 PM~18281896
> *RON AND COMPANY HAVE FUN ON THE 22 PLAYER CHAIO GOTTA MOVE AND GET THE FAMILY STRAIGHT SORRY IM NOT GONNA BE OUT THERE FOR THIS ONE,, ILL BE OUTTA THE GAME FOR 3 OR 4 MONTHS,,, SEE YALL LATER!
> *


that's to bad homie.. was look'n forward to hang'n out with you & the deigo homies.. family always come's 1st


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Aug 11 2010, 12:34 PM~18285127
> *that's to bad homie.. was look'n forward to hang'n out with you & the deigo homies.. family always come's 1st
> *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_sup homies..if you need somthing custom built hit us up... ron dont sit in a office.. he's out in the shop working & fabricating custom part's..unlike the other hydraulic shop's that claim to be the best.. so for that custom show set up to the street's we got what you need..hit us up..1-866-magic-33.. _


----------



## benz88

dont mind the dirty trunk, i havent cleaned it yet.
3 pump setup with 8 batts.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

look'n good homie :worship:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Aug 12 2010, 11:58 AM~18293331
> *sup homies..if you need somthing custom built hit us up... ron dont sit in a office.. he's out in the shop working & fabricating custom part's..unlike the other hydraulic shop's that claim to be the best..  so for that custom show set up to the street's we got what you need..hit us up..1-866-magic-33..
> *


X2


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Aug 12 2010, 12:37 PM~18293633
> *X2
> *


sup chipper :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 12 2010, 11:20 PM~18299200
> *sup chipper  :biggrin:
> *




ssssssssssssup ssssssssssssssssssstevie


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 12 2010, 11:20 PM~18299200
> *sup chipper  :biggrin:
> *


Hey buddy. Howz da fam? Good bro see u soon.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

ttt :ninja:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Will u have long HD motors during super show? Need 2 or 3. Thanks big M.


----------



## CasinoDreams

whats the tag on a piston not chrome


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector+Aug 16 2010, 01:46 PM~18323621-->
> 
> 
> 
> Will u have long HD motors during super show? Need 2 or 3. Thanks big M.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes we will :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CasinoDreams_@Aug 16 2010, 03:31 PM~18324756
> *whats the tag on a piston not chrome
> *


the pump only.. or the conversion kit we sale :cheesy:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Aug 16 2010, 03:44 PM~18324902
> *yes we will :cheesy:
> the pump only.. or the conversion kit we sale :cheesy:
> *


----------



## CasinoDreams

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Aug 16 2010, 05:44 PM~18324902
> *yes we will :cheesy:
> the pump only.. or the conversion kit we sale :cheesy:
> *


 what does the conversion kit come with :cheesy:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Aug 16 2010, 07:41 PM~18327426
> *what does the conversion kit come with  :cheesy:
> *


i believe its tank, piston with o rings, back plate n rods. i might be wrong but i think thats it.


----------



## p-funckimpala

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Aug 16 2010, 04:23 PM~18324661
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and she cleared the stick king of the east hop hittt
> *




Oops I did it again.


----------



## bigboylarry




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams+Aug 16 2010, 07:41 PM~18327426-->
> 
> 
> 
> what does the conversion kit come with  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hannibal Lector_@Aug 17 2010, 12:58 AM~18330183
> *i believe its tank, piston with o rings, back plate n rods. i might be wrong but i think thats it.
> *



w/ air gage & tank valve, tank plug :biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry

enjoyed visiting se you all around


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Aug 17 2010, 07:57 AM~18331286
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam its hittin nice is it dbl or single


----------



## D-Cheeze

Little something we
Here doing in San Jo


----------



## orangekist

<span style='color:red'>:wow: :wow:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 13 2010, 12:20 AM~18299200
> *sup chipper  :biggrin:
> *


* SUP CHRISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP *


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Aug 17 2010, 07:57 AM~~
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


double pistons


----------



## AlphaTiger86

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Aug 17 2010, 07:57 AM~18331286
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*WHAT SHOW WAS THAT?*


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Aug 17 2010, 05:41 PM~18336350
> *double pistons
> *


looks good


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by AlphaTiger86_@Aug 17 2010, 07:40 PM~18337503
> *WHAT SHOW WAS THAT?
> *


torres empire dallas on the 8th


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Aug 17 2010, 08:57 AM~18331286
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CasinoDreams

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Aug 17 2010, 02:53 PM~18333668
> *w/ air gage & tank valve, tank plug :biggrin:
> *


cool i want to get the whole complete pump


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 17 2010, 05:22 PM~18334464
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little something we
> Here doing in San Jo
> *



NICE SET-UP


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Aug 18 2010, 06:35 AM~18341268
> *cool i want to get the whole complete pump
> *


when u ready hit us up.. 1-866-magic-33 :cheesy:


----------



## red Hormiga

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Aug 18 2010, 10:40 AM~18342957
> *when u ready hit us up.. 1-866-magic-33 :cheesy:
> *


*WHERE WE GONE EAT THIS WEEKEND PLAYER?*


----------



## Team CCE

:ninja:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Aug 18 2010, 10:40 AM~18342957
> *when u ready hit us up.. 1-866-magic-33 :cheesy:
> *


Thank me later holmes :biggrin:


----------



## CasinoDreams

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Aug 18 2010, 12:40 PM~18342957
> *when u ready hit us up.. 1-866-magic-33 :cheesy:
> *


 ight m might just pick it up at the supershow


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Aug 18 2010, 01:43 PM~18344519
> *ight m might just pick it up at the supershow
> *


Go early cuz they sell out fast.


----------



## CasinoDreams

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Aug 18 2010, 04:43 PM~18345028
> *Go early cuz they sell out fast.
> *


yea last year i went sat 2 da shop kicked it meet a few people and picked up some chrome adjustables and my homi pickup sum stuff for his hopper good time :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga+Aug 18 2010, 10:55 AM~18343072-->
> 
> 
> 
> *WHERE WE GONE EAT THIS WEEKEND PLAYER?*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> were ever you want lil player.. but no china buffet :0
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Team [email protected] 18 2010, 11:06 AM~18343164
> *:ninja:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Hannibal [email protected] 18 2010, 11:09 AM~18343185
> *Thank me later holmes :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Hannibal [email protected] 18 2010, 02:43 PM~18345028
> *Go early cuz they sell out fast.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-CasinoDreams_@Aug 18 2010, 02:51 PM~18345091
> *yea last year i went  sat 2 da shop kicked it  meet a few people and picked up some chrome adjustables and my homi pickup sum stuff for his hopper good time  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Aug 17 2010, 02:05 PM~18334292
> *dam its hittin nice is it dbl or single
> *


its got 4 pumps just ask the texas boyz :biggrin: :biggrin: sup my black magic family whats crackalackin oh n larry pj perm junior and ron yall sup chipperz :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Aug 18 2010, 01:43 PM~18344519
> *ight m might just pick it up at the supershow
> *


cool.. pre order tho player  that way we got you fa sho


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Aug 17 2010, 06:16 AM~18330801
> *Oops I did it again.
> *


sup chip its them special "naaaa nigggaaaaa" steps you got :biggrin:


----------



## red Hormiga

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Aug 18 2010, 03:02 PM~18345182
> *were ever you want lil player.. but no china buffet :0
> :cheesy:
> 
> :biggrin:
> :0
> 
> 
> *


 *HAD ME LIKE :barf::biggrin: *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 18 2010, 03:02 PM~18345186
> *its got 4 pumps just ask the texas boyz  :biggrin:  :biggrin: sup my black magic family whats crackalackin oh n larry pj perm junior and ron yall sup chipperz  :biggrin:
> *


ssssssssssssssup crissssssssssssp :wave:


----------



## CasinoDreams

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Aug 18 2010, 05:03 PM~18345194
> *cool.. pre order tho player   that way we got you fa sho
> *


no dout


----------



## rizzoid64

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 18 2010, 03:04 PM~18345199
> *sup chip its them special "naaaa nigggaaaaa" steps you got  :biggrin:
> *


damn!how u know about that stevie! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 18 2010, 03:02 PM~18345186
> *its got 4 pumps just ask the texas boyz  :biggrin:  :biggrin: sup my black magic family whats crackalackin oh n larry pj perm junior and ron yall sup chipperz  :biggrin:
> *


stevie stevie stevie , you want some of debo? :biggrin: :biggrin: got a vid im trying to post it just made my day


----------



## OGJordan

Soooooooooooooo.....I'm needing some 8" and 14" chrome cylinders. You guys have those in stock? And if so how much $$$$$???? THanks!


----------



## REGAL81

CLEAR THE FUCKING STICK


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M+Aug 18 2010, 03:14 PM~18345292-->
> 
> 
> 
> ssssssssssssssup crissssssssssssp :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ssssssssssssssssssssssup dawg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 04:24 PM~18345875
> *damn!how u know about that stevie! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its a bmh secret like the hidden pumps aint that right larry
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigboylarry_@Aug 18 2010, 05:28 PM~18346416
> *stevie  stevie stevie , you want some of debo? :biggrin:  :biggrin: got a vid im trying to post it just made my day
> *


just remember the looser buys the 72ozer :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Aug 18 2010, 07:34 PM~18346916
> *Soooooooooooooo.....I'm needing some 8" and 14" chrome cylinders.  You guys have those in stock?  And if so how much $$$$$????  THanks!
> *


in stock and P.M'd


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Aug 18 2010, 07:43 PM~18347030
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CLEAR THE FUCKING STICK
> *


On snap  :wow:


----------



## CasinoDreams

' :wow:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 18 2010, 09:03 PM~18348718
> *in stock and P.M'd
> *


Sup????
Just Made another order!! 
You gana hook me up with some free shit??
hat...shirt...stickers??


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 19 2010, 01:54 PM~18353751
> *Sup????
> Just Made another order!!
> You gana hook me up with some free shit??
> hat...shirt...stickers??
> *


LetS prem know and hell hook it up


----------



## bigboylarry

black majic built single pump 64
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vj49n_L2MeE


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Aug 19 2010, 05:15 PM~18355778
> *black majic built single pump 64
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vj49n_L2MeE
> *


am that fukers working straight outa the box with chrome n paint :biggrin:


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Aug 19 2010, 05:15 PM~18355778
> *black majic built single pump 64
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vj49n_L2MeE
> *


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Aug 19 2010, 05:15 PM~18355778
> *black majic built single pump 64
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vj49n_L2MeE
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Aug 19 2010, 08:15 PM~18355778
> *black majic built single pump 64
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vj49n_L2MeE
> *


 :thumbsup: lookn good n clean!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Aug 19 2010, 06:15 PM~18355778
> *black majic built single pump 64
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vj49n_L2MeE
> *


looks good playa...I think we gonna have to do some coils that are not chrome , and keep them for the show end...Glad to see you made it home safe..well except the tire issue...

Maybe I'll paint a set  for ya


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 19 2010, 08:37 PM~~
> *looks good playa...I think we gonna have to do some coils that are not chrome , and keep them for the show end...Glad to see you made it home safe..well except the tire issue...
> 
> Maybe I'll paint a set    for ya
> *


yeah these ones here. Look like there colasping. Front wheels tuck up under wheel well. Alot but there still pretty. What u thinking. 4.5?


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 18 2010, 08:57 PM~~
> *ssssssssssssssssssssssup dawg
> its a bmh secret like the hidden pumps aint that right larry
> just remember the looser buys the 72ozer  :biggrin:
> *


yes sir them secret pumps will be put to work this sat at torres shop in Dallas we schould go shut them down :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Aug 19 2010, 10:07 PM~18357718
> *yeah these ones here. Look like there colasping. Front wheels tuck up under wheel well. Alot  but there still pretty.  What u thinking. 4.5?
> *


yeah thats what is in there now, chrome does make;em a bit softer.....I'll work ya a deal , dont trip playa



And tell Stevie it's all single gate Kneegrow...Dont need the haterz to think it's true  :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Aug 19 2010, 10:11 PM~18357757
> *yes sir them secret pumps will be put to work this sat at torres shop  in Dallas  we schould  go shut them down  :biggrin:
> *


going to a show again...dayum , I 'm gonna go to the lake with my boat


I'm ona boat... :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Thought you would be sitting on a yaht. Sup homie.


----------



## Forgiven 63

Can some one help me. Im fixing to swap out My front pump with a Black Magic Piston Kit I got used form a homie. I have everything I need but cant figer out what Gear to use.

Here what I have 

1985 Fleetwood - Wraped frame. 3 1/2 ton Springs in front with a turn cut off.
10 batteries, 3/4" ALUM. Block , 3/4" Fittings , ADEX, No slowdown ,
and a Old School Plus. 

Oh. Im Running 2 - 1/2" Hoses to the front with a BM Y-Block on the pump.



These are the Gear I have. marz #7 , marz #9 and a marz #11

Trying to get a good Hop, not really planing on hopping. Just for the Street  


Thanks For Any Advise .........


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Aug 20 2010, 10:02 AM~18361881
> *Can some one help me.  Im fixing to swap out My front pump with a Black Magic Piston Kit I got used form a homie.  I have everything I need but cant figer out what Gear to use.
> 
> Here what I have
> 
> 1985 Fleetwood - Wraped frame. 3 1/2 ton Springs in front with a turn cut off.
> 10 batteries,  3/4" ALUM. Block , 3/4" Fittings , ADEX, No slowdown ,
> and a Old School Plus.
> 
> Oh. Im Running 2 - 1/2" Hoses to the front with a BM Y-Block on the pump.
> These are the Gear I have.      marz #7 , marz #9  and a marz #11
> 
> Trying to get a good Hop,  not really planing on hopping. Just for the Street
> Thanks For Any Advise .........
> *



pm sent


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Aug 19 2010, 04:15 PM~18355778
> *black majic built single pump 64
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vj49n_L2MeE
> *


Nice  ...Whats Larry :wave:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Aug 20 2010, 11:20 AM~18362451
> *Nice   ...Whats Larry  :wave:
> *


Wats good jerry?c u in vegas. This time I follow u to da after hop. :biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Aug 20 2010, 11:20 AM~18362451
> *Nice   ...Whats Larry  :wave:
> *


whts up jerry, road trip tomarrow can i get the file for bmh cross or get one made vato


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 19 2010, 08:37 PM~18357424
> *looks good playa...I think we gonna have to do some coils that are not chrome , and keep them for the show end...Glad to see you made it home safe..well except the tire issue...
> 
> Maybe I'll paint a set    for ya
> *


cool homie  and i love deals oj gave me the can of paint but i left it by the second bay lift


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Aug 20 2010, 12:20 PM~18362451
> *Nice   ...Whats Larry  :wave:
> *




AND JERRY LAMM MAKE SURE YOUR REGAL IS OUT HERE.....SINGLE PUMP....I WANT MY GET BACKS......DONT FORGET...JUST PULL UP


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Aug 20 2010, 05:41 PM~18365284
> *AND JERRY LAMM      MAKE SURE YOUR REGAL IS OUT HERE.....SINGLE PUMP....I WANT MY GET BACKS......DONT FORGET...JUST PULL UP
> *


 :0 :0 :0 well let him kno


----------



## matdogg

Not the best video but its BLACK MAGIC on the bumper :biggrin: 


http://s975.photobucket.com/albums/ae235/m...nt=9db897d1.mp4


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Aug 20 2010, 12:21 PM~18363317
> *Wats good jerry?c u in vegas. This time I follow u to da after hop. :biggrin:
> *


Sounds good i will be there...this time we wont get lost.... :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Aug 20 2010, 04:41 PM~18365284
> *AND JERRY LAMM      MAKE SURE YOUR REGAL IS OUT HERE.....SINGLE PUMP....I WANT MY GET BACKS......DONT FORGET...JUST PULL UP
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Aug 20 2010, 03:33 PM~18364870
> *whts up jerry,  road trip tomarrow  can i get the file for bmh cross  or get one made vato
> *


No prob homie....


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Aug 21 2010, 11:18 AM~18369088
> *No prob homie....
> *


Whats up jerry :wave: :wave:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Aug 21 2010, 10:14 AM~18369078
> *Sounds good i will be there...this time we wont get lost.... :biggrin:
> *


Kool homie c u there brah!


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Aug 21 2010, 10:08 AM~18369347
> *Whats up jerry  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What up Dawg :wave:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Aug 21 2010, 12:56 PM~18370159
> *Kool homie c u there brah!
> *


4 sure :thumbsup:


----------



## CasinoDreams

SOME EAST COAST 4 YA





*IGHT HOMIES SHOUTS TO BIG ANDREW FOR SHUTTING SHIT DOWWWN BUT FROM HERE ON OUT THE ANDREW AND THE K DRUALICS HYPE IS DONE NO MORE SHITT TALKING. HE WAS MAN ENOUGH TO LET US DO THIS .GOT GIVES K HIS PROPS

bUT WE THE kinGZ*


----------



## ed1983

DAMN NEW YORK CRAZY PARKING ON THE SIDE WALK :0


----------



## CasinoDreams

> _Originally posted by ed1983_@Aug 22 2010, 01:36 PM~18375902
> *DAMN NEW YORK CRAZY PARKING ON THE SIDE WALK :0
> *


YEA WE SHUT THE STREET DOWN,, CARS WERE FCKING PISSED WE BLOCK THE WHOLE STREET WITH LOWS


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Aug 22 2010, 02:26 PM~18375836
> *SOME EAST COAST 4 YA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IGHT HOMIES SHOUTS TO BIG ANDREW FOR SHUTTING SHIT DOWWWN BUT FROM HERE ON OUT THE ANDREW AND THE K DRUALICS HYPE IS DONE NO MORE SHITT TALKING. HE WAS MAN ENOUGH TO LET US DO THIS .GOT GIVES K HIS PROPS
> 
> bUT WE THE kinGZ
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: kerr draulics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!his rain on top waz short like leprechauns!


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Aug 22 2010, 12:26 PM~18375836
> *SOME EAST COAST 4 YA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IGHT HOMIES SHOUTS TO BIG ANDREW FOR SHUTTING SHIT DOWWWN BUT FROM HERE ON OUT THE ANDREW AND THE K DRUALICS HYPE IS DONE NO MORE SHITT TALKING. HE WAS MAN ENOUGH TO LET US DO THIS .GOT GIVES K HIS PROPS
> 
> bUT WE THE kinGZ
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CasinoDreams




----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Aug 22 2010, 12:13 PM~18375742
> *What up Dawg  :wave:
> *


Same ol here waiting to go on Vacatoin in a few days


----------



## 416impala

bmh & TORONTO Majestics, holdin in down


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Aug 23 2010, 10:06 AM~18383220
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bmh & TORONTO Majestics, holdin in down
> *


thats A Nice Pic.


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Aug 23 2010, 10:06 AM~18383220
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bmh & TORONTO Majestics, holdin in down
> *


nice licolin


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGK-XEBNE7Q&NR=1


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## REGAL81




----------



## chato83

cant wait to get my 2 pump set-up from BMH for my lac :biggrin: it was nice meeting u Ron cool peeps out there in vegas.. uffin: and thanks for the shirts big m


----------



## hoppin92

yo BIG M its chris from FLORIDA whats up with the phones its going to voice mail I NEED SOME PARTS HOMIE CALL ME get the number out your computer please


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by hoppin92_@Aug 24 2010, 02:55 PM~18395220
> *yo BIG M its chris from FLORIDA whats up with the phones its going to voice mail I NEED SOME PARTS HOMIE CALL ME get the number out your computer please
> *


sup homie.. yea the phones been crazy.. but hit me up my direct line.. 702-222-2112


----------



## hoppin92

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Aug 24 2010, 06:07 PM~18395311
> *sup homie.. yea the phones been crazy.. but hit me up my direct line.. 702-222-2112
> *


thanks big homie................ :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Aug 24 2010, 03:07 PM~18395311
> *sup homie.. yea the phones been crazy.. but hit me up my direct line.. 702-222-2112
> *


Thanks Big M another big pallet coming to hawaii awesome work on the smooth transaction. :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

BMH TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## maniacos760

TTT


----------



## stevie d

sup to the bmh family


----------



## GABINO




----------



## Paul K

here is an install i finished this weekend


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 24 2010, 09:48 PM~18399138
> *sup to the bmh family
> *


Sup govnah!


----------



## red Hormiga

> _Originally posted by Paul K_@Aug 24 2010, 11:39 PM~18399904
> *here is an install i finished this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: *GOT ANYMORE PICS PAULY?*


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Aug 24 2010, 02:17 PM~18394896
> *cant wait to get my 2 pump set-up from BMH for my lac  :biggrin:    it was nice meeting u Ron cool peeps out there in vegas..  uffin: and thanks for the shirts big m
> *


Sup chato! Hope u liked the hawaii lifestyle.


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Aug 25 2010, 08:01 AM~18400947
> *Sup govnah!
> *


Whats up :biggrin:


----------



## chato83

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Aug 25 2010, 01:04 PM~18402657
> *Sup chato! Hope u liked the hawaii lifestyle.
> *


let me put it in simple words cant wait to go back :biggrin: and now that ive been there once i knw a little more about the place and the hotspots hows the weather haha


----------



## ed1983

:wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by Paul K_@Aug 25 2010, 12:39 AM~18399904
> *here is an install i finished this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KingsWood

> _Originally posted by Paul K_@Aug 24 2010, 11:39 PM~18399904
> *here is an install i finished this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Clean ass install! I like that shit!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Aug 25 2010, 11:49 AM~18403045
> *let me put it in simple words cant wait to go back  :biggrin:  and now that ive been there once i knw a little more about the place and the hotspots hows the weather haha
> *


Oh fo show homie. Hit me up next time u get here.


----------



## Paul K

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga_@Aug 26 2010, 03:05 AM~18401663
> *:thumbsup: GOT ANYMORE PICS PAULY?
> *


ill have pleny next week  


ed1983	Posted Today, 05:56 AM

QUOTE(Paul K @ Aug 25 2010, 12:39 AM) 
here is an install i finished this weekend


KingsWood	Posted Today, 06:12 AM

QUOTE(Paul K @ Aug 24 2010, 11:39 PM) 
here is an install i finished this weekend

Clean ass install! I like that shit! 




thnx fellas :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

nice install pauly


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

hey ron, gotta question.. I got a GEN1 piston kit. And i hopped it the other day for the first time with air... and i started off by pushing the piston to the back of the tank then filled the oil lever just barely above the gear..put the plug back in and air'd it to like 120 to start.. locked up the front and shot another 10 or so psi in it...i was pleased with the hop, but when i popped the trunk to drain the air my guage had jumped up to 180 psi... is that normal? oh its not one of the guages with the oil in it?


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Waddup big m and oj. Been waiting on my setup. Called you guys for the past few days and no ones pickin up the phone. Also waiting on the status on my parts I sent to get chromed. This is for the anodized red 3 pump competition set up with the chrome adel 2 seattle bound. Call me asap on what the status is.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Aug 26 2010, 07:12 AM~18410332
> *hey ron, gotta question.. I got a GEN1 piston kit. And i hopped it the other day for the first time with air... and i started off by pushing the piston to the back of the tank then filled the oil lever just barely above the gear..put the plug back in and air'd it to like 120 to start.. locked up the front and shot another 10 or so psi in it...i was pleased with the hop, but when i popped the trunk to drain the air my guage had jumped up to 180 psi... is that normal? oh its not one of the guages with the oil in it?
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Aug 26 2010, 07:12 AM~18410332
> *hey ron, gotta question.. I got a GEN1 piston kit. And i hopped it the other day for the first time with air... and i started off by pushing the piston to the back of the tank then filled the oil lever just barely above the gear..put the plug back in and air'd it to like 120 to start.. locked up the front and shot another 10 or so psi in it...i was pleased with the hop, but when i popped the trunk to drain the air my guage had jumped up to 180 psi... is that normal? oh its not one of the guages with the oil in it?
> *


yup or blast it with lifted


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Aug 26 2010, 07:20 AM~18410361
> *Waddup big m and oj. Been waiting on my setup. Called you guys for the past few days and no ones pickin up the phone. Also waiting on the status on my parts I sent to get chromed. This is for the anodized red 3 pump competition set up with the chrome adel 2 seattle bound. Call me asap on what the status is.
> *


PM SENT  SORRY FOR THE DELAY :biggrin:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Aug 26 2010, 03:12 PM~18413322
> *PM SENT   SORRY FOR THE DELAY :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP DUDE! :biggrin:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Aug 22 2010, 12:26 PM~18375836
> *SOME EAST COAST 4 YA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IGHT HOMIES SHOUTS TO BIG ANDREW FOR SHUTTING SHIT DOWWWN BUT FROM HERE ON OUT THE ANDREW AND THE K DRUALICS HYPE IS DONE NO MORE SHITT TALKING. HE WAS MAN ENOUGH TO LET US DO THIS .GOT GIVES K HIS PROPS
> 
> bUT WE THE kinGZ
> *


ON THE EAST COAST!


----------



## Team CCE

:ninja:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 26 2010, 03:23 PM~18413400
> *:ninja:
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## Team CCE

Andrew holdin' it down for sho and one of the coolest guys around uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

Perms a chipper :sprint:


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 26 2010, 02:20 PM~18413367
> *WHAT UP DUDE! :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP DOGGY


----------



## LANDITO

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 26 2010, 02:23 PM~18413396
> *ON THE EAST COAST!
> *


thats right on the east coast reppin dirty jerzey


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 26 2010, 02:23 PM~18413396
> *ON THE EAST COAST!
> *


Bmh coast to coast. You know wats crackin. World wide nikkahs.


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 26 2010, 03:23 PM~18413396
> *ON THE EAST COAST!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## hoppers602

Heres another BMH setup i did



















:thumbsup: Ron


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Aug 26 2010, 01:03 PM~18412858
> *yup or blast it with lifted
> *


If i keep hopping, will the piston side keep building pressure? if so when should i be worried?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Aug 27 2010, 10:34 AM~18420555
> *If i keep hopping, will the piston side keep building pressure? if so when should i be worried?
> *


it will be fine.. jus dont exceed 200psi when you load the piston..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_sup homies.. super show coming up jus around the corner.. we have everything in stock to fill all your orders.. you kno we always hella bizzy during that time.. you can pre order before & have it wait'n for you to pic it up  1-866-magic-33.. or my direct line 702-222-2112..or you can jus come by the shop as always :biggrin:_


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Aug 27 2010, 09:27 AM~18420501
> *Heres another BMH setup i did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: Ron
> *


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by LANDITO_@Aug 26 2010, 11:08 PM~18417500
> *thats right on the east coast reppin dirty jerzey
> *


IT TAKES TO MANY HITS!!! :0


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Aug 27 2010, 02:43 AM~18418513
> *Bmh coast to coast. You know wats crackin. World wide nikkahs.
> *


LAME! :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 28 2010, 01:22 PM~18428353
> *LAME! :0  :roflmao:
> *


Yeah I know yeah.


----------



## LANDITO

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 28 2010, 01:21 PM~18428347
> *IT TAKES TO MANY HITS!!! :0
> *


it dont matter how many hits you think is to many out here my boy andrew is killin them period.competition out here there is none so until some one comes out here and builds or buys something or get help from someone you know who ya are he remains the king of east oh it would be nice if had competition out here to motivate him to go bigger


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by LANDITO_@Aug 28 2010, 03:25 PM~18428612
> *it dont matter how many hits you think is to many out here my boy andrew is killin them period.competition out here there is none so until some one comes out here and  builds or buys something or get help from someone you know who ya are he remains the king of east oh it would be nice if had competition out here to motivate him to go bigger
> *


MMMMMMM STILL TAKES TOOO MANY HIT TELL HIM TO GO HIGHER HES GONNA HAVE TOO!! YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE!! AND DONT HATE CUZ CERTIN PEOPLE GOT IT LIKE THAT!! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Aug 28 2010, 02:44 PM~18428441
> *Yeah I know yeah.
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 28 2010, 05:50 PM~18428720
> *MMMMMMM STILL TAKES TOOO MANY HIT TELL HIM TO GO HIGHER HES GONNA HAVE TOO!!  YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE!! AND DONT HATE CUZ CERTIN PEOPLE GOT IT LIKE THAT!!  GOOD LUCK!
> *


 :drama:


----------



## GABINO

:nicoderm:


----------



## LANDITO

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 28 2010, 02:50 PM~18428720
> *MMMMMMM STILL TAKES TOOO MANY HIT TELL HIM TO GO HIGHER HES GONNA HAVE TOO!!  YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE!! AND DONT HATE CUZ CERTIN PEOPLE GOT IT LIKE THAT!!  GOOD LUCK!
> *


hate? hate on what there has to be something to hate on first so one can physically hate on actions speak louder than words if you ask me the man been up and down the eastcoast and demolished the competiton out here but as for him going higher i guess ya haterz gona have to see wat happens on the next epsiode beside whats it to you why you feelin some type of way it would be nice to see some westcoast rides out here its the only way they got a chance on boy andrew maybe your the man for the job we know wat you can do but nobody scurred it is wat it is if you feel like makin the long trip to prove a point it would be great at the end of the day he still remians king of the east


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by LANDITO_@Aug 28 2010, 08:43 PM~18430039
> *hate? hate on what there has to be something to hate on first so one can physically hate on actions speak louder than words if you ask me the man been up and down the eastcoast and demolished the competiton out here but as for him going higher i guess ya haterz gona have to see wat happens on the next epsiode  beside whats it to you why you feelin some type of way it would be nice to see some westcoast rides out here its the only way they got a chance on boy andrew maybe your the man for the job we know wat you can do but nobody scurred it is wat it is if you feel like makin the long trip to prove a point it would be great at the end of the day he still remians king of the east
> *


 :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by LANDITO_@Aug 28 2010, 08:43 PM~18430039
> *hate? hate on what there has to be something to hate on first so one can physically hate on actions speak louder than words if you ask me the man been up and down the eastcoast and demolished the competiton out here but as for him going higher i guess ya haterz gona have to see wat happens on the next epsiode  beside whats it to you why you feelin some type of way it would be nice to see some westcoast rides out here its the only way they got a chance on boy andrew maybe your the man for the job we know wat you can do but nobody scurred it is wat it is if you feel like makin the long trip to prove a point it would be great at the end of the day he still remians king of the east
> *


WE CAN ALL SEE WHO HAS THE LOUD MOUTH OUT THERE... BUT ENYWAYS ON TO ANOTHER SUBJECT! WHERE WERE YOU AT WHEN SAN DIEGO WAS IN NYC FUCKING UP THE PAVMENT I've BEEN OUT THERE TWICE ALREADY AND BOTH TIMES WAS A WAIST FROM WHAT I SEEN BUT DON'T BE SURPRISED IF YOU SEE THIS GOODTIMER OUT THERE BREAKING YOU AND YOUR BOY OFF.... JUST DON'T HAVE NO EXCUSES AND NO BIG TIRES.


----------



## drasticbean

Hmmmmmmmmmmm


So someone's building something to beat ANDREW....?????

I guess we have to wait and see....... It would be cool to see more hoppers out here. But now it's playing catch up. 

To Andrew-----
Thank you for bring the hopper to the BBQ so people can get excited and maybe just maybe you sparked something in a little kid that was watching your car at the BBQ. Maybe you inspired someone to get into the field of hopper.


----------



## drasticbean

As far as I know. There isn't anyone right now topping ANDREW.


----------



## drasticbean

Black magic is doing it big on the east. Maybe I should put it in my trunk. Hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## drasticbean

Reaching for the stars.


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Aug 29 2010, 12:19 PM~18433224
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reaching for the stars.
> *


 STARS... WE KNOCK PLANETS OUTTA TRACK!!!


----------



## LANDITO

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 29 2010, 10:33 AM~18433002
> *WE CAN ALL SEE WHO HAS THE LOUD MOUTH OUT THERE... BUT ENYWAYS ON TO ANOTHER SUBJECT!  WHERE WERE YOU AT WHEN SAN DIEGO WAS IN NYC FUCKING UP THE PAVMENT I've BEEN OUT THERE TWICE ALREADY AND BOTH TIMES WAS A WAIST FROM WHAT I SEEN BUT DON'T BE SURPRISED IF YOU SEE THIS GOODTIMER OUT THERE BREAKING YOU AND YOUR BOY OFF.... JUST DON'T HAVE NO EXCUSES AND NO BIG TIRES.
> *


oooooooo thas funny so those were sandiego cars we were wondering why people were frontin like those were newyork cars and if i recall that lincoln when it was down here it took to many hits as well and that 63 that flipped over was a circus car so do that even count oh and surprised if goodtimer come we welcome you with open arms and we will not have a goodtime but a greattime win or lose and like i said before you jumped in this when all is said and done andrew will still be king of the east he got the whole east coast on lock and you could be king of just sandiego but its funny how andrew car got ur attention u like it dont you but yea like jay-z say on to the next one


----------



## LANDITO

i thought people would be happy and not hatin on this topic that people are tearin shit up using bmh but hey thats how you know you got peoples attention but any way keep up the great work bmh


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by LANDITO_@Aug 29 2010, 01:58 PM~18433707
> *oooooooo thas funny so those were sandiego cars we were wondering why people were frontin like those were newyork cars and if i recall that lincoln when it was down here it took to many hits as well and that 63 that flipped over was a circus car so do that even count oh and surprised if goodtimer come we welcome you with open arms and we will not have  a goodtime but a greattime win or lose and like i said before you jumped in this when all is said and done andrew will still be king of the east he got the whole east coast on lock and you could be king of just sandiego but its funny how andrew car got ur attention u like it dont you but yea like jay-z say on to the next one
> *


HAHAHA WOW DO YOU WRITE BOOKS FOR A LIVING. WHAT KINDA CAR YOU GOT SON!


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Aug 29 2010, 12:15 PM~18433206
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know. There isn't anyone right now topping ANDREW.
> *


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by LANDITO_@Aug 29 2010, 01:58 PM~18433707
> *oooooooo thas funny so those were sandiego cars we were wondering why people were frontin like those were newyork cars and if i recall that lincoln when it was down here it took to many hits as well and that 63 that flipped over was a circus car so do that even count oh and surprised if goodtimer come we welcome you with open arms and we will not have  a goodtime but a greattime win or lose and like i said before you jumped in this when all is said and done andrew will still be king of the east he got the whole east coast on lock and you could be king of just sandiego but its funny how andrew car got ur attention u like it dont you but yea like jay-z say on to the next one
> *


----------



## Donnie Brasco

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 29 2010, 03:22 PM~18433804
> *HAHAHA WOW DO YOU WRITE BOOKS FOR A LIVING.  WHAT KINDA CAR YOU GOT SON!
> *


and he is the quiet one..dont get the homie Casino Dreams started though :biggrin:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by Donnie Brasco_@Aug 29 2010, 03:33 PM~18434106
> *and he is the quiet one..dont get the homie Casion Dreams started though  :biggrin:
> *


I AINT GOT NOTHING BETTER TO DO OUT HERE BUT TALK TRASH!!! HOW'S THE WEATHER OUT THERE ?????


----------



## Donnie Brasco

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 29 2010, 05:38 PM~18434508
> *I AINT GOT NOTHING BETTER TO DO OUT HERE BUT TALK TRASH!!!            HOW'S THE WEATHER OUT THERE ?????
> *


Fuckin Fantastic...but stilll nothin like that Cali weather :biggrin:


----------



## CasinoDreams

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 29 2010, 05:38 PM~18434508
> *I AINT GOT NOTHING BETTER TO DO OUT HERE BUT TALK TRASH!!!            HOW'S THE WEATHER OUT THERE ?????
> *


wat up , the weather is good until 3 months and it will be snow down here. whats the dill in SD


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Aug 29 2010, 04:15 PM~18434018
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I AM 77" TALL, SOOOO DO THE MATH


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 29 2010, 07:50 PM~18435788
> *I AM 77" TALL, SOOOO DO THE MATH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## CasinoDreams




----------



## p-funckimpala

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 28 2010, 03:50 PM~18428720
> *MMMMMMM STILL TAKES TOOO MANY HIT TELL HIM TO GO HIGHER HES GONNA HAVE TOO!!  YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE!! AND DONT HATE CUZ CERTIN PEOPLE GOT IT LIKE THAT!!  GOOD LUCK!
> *




Gotta love the hate....... we love haters!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by chaio+Aug 26 2010, 03:37 PM~18413526-->
> 
> 
> 
> :naughty:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why you lookin at bruce like that...HHAHAH sup Chaio..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2010, 11:27 AM~18420501
> *Heres another BMH setup i did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: Ron
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem homie, just busy as fuck here. Hope same for u...All the guys bustin some serious ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 02:21 PM~18428347
> *IT TAKES TO MANY HITS!!! :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mr 2 hits :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2010, 04:38 PM~18434508
> *I AINT GOT NOTHING BETTER TO DO OUT HERE BUT TALK TRASH!!!            HOW'S THE WEATHER OUT THERE ?????
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dam we got some SD weather this week... gotta lover, can put in some OT
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-p-funckimpala_@Aug 30 2010, 07:50 AM~18439216
> *Gotta love the hate....... we love haters!!!!!!!!
> *


He's not hatin Andrew,,,Chi's good folks and homie wit Keith ,he's just bustin your B's Playa...He's haten if he didn't say nothin :biggrin: He's got his eye on you....

Chaio you Comin to L.V with a car ??????


----------



## 81cutty

2 Members: 81cutty, *Paul K*



ssssssssssssup u cunt :biggrin:


----------



## p-funckimpala

I know ron..... we just fuckn around..... he's. Cool. I met him in vegas last year


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 30 2010, 02:03 PM~18442045
> *Why you lookin at bruce like that...HHAHAH sup Chaio..
> No problem homie, just busy as fuck here. Hope same for u...All the guys bustin some serious ass
> Mr 2 hits :biggrin:
> Dam we got some SD weather this week... gotta lover, can put in some OT
> He's not hatin Andrew,,,Chi's good folks and homie wit Keith ,he's just bustin your B's Playa...He's haten if he didn't say nothin :biggrin: He's got his eye on you....
> 
> Chaio you Comin to L.V with a car ??????
> *


YES SIR ABOUT 10 OF EM


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Aug 30 2010, 03:12 PM~18442660
> *I know ron..... we just fuckn around..... he's. Cool. I met him in vegas last year
> *


WE TRYING TO SET UP SOMTHING FOR ME AND ONE OTHER PERSON TO GO OUT EAST,,, WE NEED PRICES ON A TRANSPORTER!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 30 2010, 06:25 PM~18444337
> *WE TRYING TO SET UP SOMTHING FOR ME AND ONE OTHER PERSON TO GO OUT EAST,,,  WE NEED PRICES ON A TRANSPORTER!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


DAM HOMIE THATS WHATS UP WELL I BROUGHT MY REGAL FROM CALI THEY CHARGE ME 1200 FOR ENCLOSED TRAILER U SHOULD HIT UP AM TRANSPORTERS THEY WOULD GIVE U A FREE QUOTE


----------



## p-funckimpala

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 30 2010, 06:25 PM~18444337
> *WE TRYING TO SET UP SOMTHING FOR ME AND ONE OTHER PERSON TO GO OUT EAST,,,  WE NEED PRICES ON A TRANSPORTER!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



Damn homie...... that's what's uupppppp...... we going to vegas next year with my shit... hopfully. I'm gonna trailer it myself....with help fom my club. That's how we do. :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Aug 30 2010, 07:45 PM~18445066
> *Damn homie...... that's what's uupppppp...... we going to vegas next year with my shit... hopfully. I'm gonna trailer it myself....with help fom my club. That's how we do. :biggrin:
> *


THATS HOW WE DO


----------



## Donnie Brasco

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Aug 30 2010, 08:56 PM~18445212
> *THATS HOW WE DO
> *


yez zir


----------



## CasinoDreams

BMH 2 DA TOp


----------



## stevie d

ttt for the bmh family


----------



## Paul K

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Aug 31 2010, 08:01 AM~18442571
> *2 Members: 81cutty, Paul K
> ssssssssssssup u cunt  :biggrin:
> *


all good cunt lips  :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_sup homies.. super show coming up jus around the corner.. we have everything in stock to fill all your orders.. you kno we always hella bizzy during that time.. you can pre order before & have it wait'n for you to pic it up  1-866-magic-33.. or my direct line 702-222-2112..or you can jus come by the shop as always :biggrin:_


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Aug 30 2010, 07:45 PM~18445066
> *Damn homie...... that's what's uupppppp...... we going to vegas next year with my shit... hopfully. I'm gonna trailer it myself....with help fom my club. That's how we do. :biggrin:
> *


I GOT 300 ON UR GAS IF YOU BRING IT THIS YEAR!!! :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 31 2010, 01:41 PM~18451683
> *I GOT 300 ON UR GAS IF YOU BRING IT THIS YEAR!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CasinoDreams

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 31 2010, 02:41 PM~18451683
> *I GOT 300 ON UR GAS IF YOU BRING IT THIS YEAR!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rizzoid64

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 31 2010, 12:41 PM~18451683
> *I GOT 300 ON UR GAS IF YOU BRING IT THIS YEAR!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Aug 31 2010, 05:19 PM~18450973
> *sup homies.. super show coming up jus around the corner.. we have everything in stock to fill all your orders.. you kno we always hella bizzy during that time.. you can pre order before & have it wait'n for you to pic it up  1-866-magic-33.. or my direct line 702-222-2112..or you can jus come by the shop as always :biggrin:
> *


you guys gonna be open on the friday before the show or the monday after?


----------



## p-funckimpala

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 31 2010, 01:41 PM~18451683
> *I GOT 300 ON UR GAS IF YOU BRING IT THIS YEAR!!! :biggrin:
> *




Yo. Broooo don't f wit. Me mannnnn. Ill take u up on that!!


----------



## p-funckimpala

Sup stevie????? Will I see you in vegas???? I hope?


----------



## Paul K

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga_@Aug 26 2010, 03:05 AM~18401663
> *:thumbsup: GOT ANYMORE PICS PAULY?
> *


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Aug 31 2010, 07:29 PM~18454675
> *Yo.  Broooo don't f wit. Me mannnnn. Ill take u up on that!!
> *


ILL MAKE IT 400$ BIGG DOGG,,,


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Aug 31 2010, 06:32 PM~18454710
> *Sup stevie????? Will I see you in vegas???? I hope?
> *


sup dawg were trying for vegas the wifes having grieff getting time off i told her its her job or vegas lol if we do get out there its just gunna be a short trip this year which sucks you gunna bring the car out


----------



## REGAL81

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 31 2010, 09:33 PM~18456065
> *ILL MAKE IT 400$ BIGG DOGG,,,
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :x: :x: :x: :h5: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by Paul K_@Aug 31 2010, 07:41 PM~18455513
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Bad to the Bone!  :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 31 2010, 09:33 PM~18456065
> *ILL MAKE IT 400$ BIGG DOGG,,,
> *


what about me Chaio...I need gas money too...call me tomorrow homie, or P.M me ur number


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

sup Jerry, hows thangs gee money


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 31 2010, 11:14 PM~18457720
> *what about me Chaio...I need gas money too...call me tomorrow homie, or P.M me ur number
> *


HEY LITTLE PERM....HIS NUMBER IS IN HIS SIGNATURE....BOTH OF THEM AND HIS CHURP..............UHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Sep 1 2010, 12:26 AM~18457827
> *HEY LITTLE PERM....HIS NUMBER IS IN HIS SIGNATURE....BOTH OF THEM AND HIS CHURP..............UHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


I dont read most peoples sig, the aint got nothing important to say....tard junior :biggrin: 

U not comi tomorrow rite :happysad:


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 31 2010, 11:37 PM~18457914
> *I dont read most peoples sig, the aint got nothing important to say....tard junior :biggrin:
> 
> U not comi tomorrow rite :happysad:
> *


NOPE AND TELL THE COUNTER GUY DONT BE RINGIN MY PHONE ON MY DAY OFF :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Sep 1 2010, 12:43 AM~18457965
> *NOPE AND TELL THE COUNTER GUY DONT BE RINGIN MY PHONE ON MY DAY OFF :biggrin:
> *


bettr answer if I call fruits :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 31 2010, 11:44 PM~18457970
> *bettr answer if I call fruits :biggrin:
> *


YOU BETTER CALL FROM YOUR CELL THEN PLAYER :wow:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Sep 1 2010, 12:55 AM~18458025
> *YOU BETTER CALL FROM YOUR CELL THEN PLAYER :wow:
> *


gotcha ...Nite foo


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup Ron. I will be buying 2 cases of motors for super show, you guys goin get in stock yeah


----------



## wieghtismyfriend

this topic gets a big :thumbsdown:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by wieghtismyfriend_@Sep 1 2010, 08:43 AM~18459550
> *this topic gets a big :thumbsdown:
> *


Youre a big :thumbsdown: :x:


----------



## wieghtismyfriend

:roflmao: :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

newbie haha. U talkin shit on every1 topic.


----------



## Team CCE

:scrutinize:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Sep 1 2010, 12:26 AM~18457827
> *HEY LITTLE PERM....HIS NUMBER IS IN HIS SIGNATURE....BOTH OF THEM AND HIS CHURP..............UHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Yo M lmk on status pm me.


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Sep 1 2010, 12:52 PM~18461432
> *Yo M lmk on status  pm me.
> *


i know your status .king chipper :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 1 2010, 01:55 PM~18461972
> *i know your status .king chipper  :biggrin:
> *


I dont talk to goovnahs :biggrin:


----------



## Paul K

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Sep 1 2010, 05:10 PM~18457693
> *Bad to the Bone!   :thumbsup:
> *


thnx mate


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_sup homies.. super show coming up jus around the corner.. we have everything in stock to fill all your orders.. you kno we always hella bizzy during that time.. you can pre order before & have it wait'n for you to pic it up  1-866-magic-33.. or my direct line 702-222-2112..or you can jus come by the shop as always :biggrin:_


----------



## D-Cheeze

THANKS BIG "M" FOR THE HELP ON THE MOTORS ....SETUPS COMING TOGEATHER NICELY









-








-








-








-


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 1 2010, 03:49 PM~18462915
> *THANKS BIG "M" FOR THE HELP ON THE MOTORS ....SETUPS COMING TOGEATHER NICELY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> *


nice hardline looks super clean


----------



## Paul K

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 2 2010, 09:49 AM~18462915
> *THANKS BIG "M" FOR THE HELP ON THE MOTORS ....SETUPS COMING TOGEATHER NICELY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> *


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Paul K_@Sep 1 2010, 07:23 PM~18464567
> *
> *


sup kaannnt you goin to vegas :biggrin:


----------



## Paul K

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 2 2010, 03:41 PM~18466304
> *sup kaannnt you goin to vegas  :biggrin:
> *


fuck yeaaaa


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Too bad steve aint goin boohoo.


----------



## Paul K

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Sep 3 2010, 04:01 AM~18469755
> *Too bad steve aint goin boohoo.
> *


he to busy filming his new show, lie to me :biggrin: 

sup steve


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector+Sep 2 2010, 10:01 AM~18469755-->
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad steve aint goin boohoo.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats it im going now just to talk some shit to you lol
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Paul K_@Sep 2 2010, 02:14 PM~18471708
> *he to busy filming his new show, lie to me :biggrin:
> 
> sup steve
> *


sup dawggg


----------



## Paul K

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 3 2010, 03:53 PM~18475742
> *thats it im going now just to talk some shit to you lol
> sup dawggg
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Just some stuff we finishing up, and a few updates for the homies ......




































This car got lifted at the shop 10 years ago, and the Homie Kevin had us paint the frame and spray the belly when we chromed the suspension


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Heres alittle leafing and stripping we had Gary Jenson do...


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 2 2010, 09:53 PM~18475742
> *thats it im going now just to talk some shit to you lol
> sup dawggg
> *


Fuk yeah thats wat im talkin bout govnah.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 3 2010, 10:54 AM~18478758
> *Heres alittle leafing and stripping we had Gary Jenson do...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wwssup Big Dawg.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_if you need parts hit us up 2day.. we will be closed this weekend until tue. 9-7-10..

have a safe labor day weekend :biggrin: _


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup dougy.


----------



## Pjay

Single pump street car


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Sep 4 2010, 08:04 AM~18485380
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Single pump street car
> *


Sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## beanerman




----------



## goof

WHENS THE NXT CHROME RUN????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 3 2010, 10:54 AM~18478758
> *Heres alittle leafing and stripping we had Gary Jenson do...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam the striping is nice


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Sep 4 2010, 09:04 AM~18485380
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Single pump street car
> *


you still a chipper :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 6 2010, 12:22 AM~18496073
> *you still a chipper :biggrin:
> *


Chipper hater :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

"A blast from da past"


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Back to back throw back...


----------



## Paul K

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Sep 7 2010, 06:36 AM~18498733
> *Back to back throw back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I wish it still in that condition


----------



## beanerman

:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

:dunno: :ugh: :uh: :nicoderm:


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Sep 6 2010, 12:33 PM~18498710
> *"A blast from da past"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Sep 6 2010, 12:36 PM~18498733
> *Back to back throw back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


A GOOD HOP AFTER A REAL BAD DAY!!!


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Sep 6 2010, 09:16 AM~18497148
> *Chipper hater :biggrin:
> *


He's more of a Doritos kinda guy :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## J.F.L

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 3 2010, 10:52 AM~18478733
> *Just some stuff we finishing up, and a few updates for the homies ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This car got lifted at the shop 10 years ago, and the Homie Kevin had us paint the frame and spray the belly when we chromed the suspension
> *



CLEAN AS FUCK  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Sep 6 2010, 08:34 PM~18502377
> *:dunno:  :ugh:  :uh:  :nicoderm:
> *


SCHEDULED FOR DELIVERY TODAY


----------



## Team CCE

:nicoderm:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

ttt :ninja:


----------



## stevie d

ttt for the family :biggrin:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Sep 4 2010, 09:04 AM~18485380
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Single pump street car
> *


PISTON OR NOT?


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Sep 6 2010, 10:03 PM~18503389
> *He's more of a Doritos kinda guy  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


We should stop, hope he not mad. 
Sup homies..


----------



## goof

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 7 2010, 10:09 PM~18512189
> *ttt for the family  :biggrin:
> *


SSSSSSUP SSSSSTEVE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by goof_@Sep 8 2010, 09:40 AM~18514796
> *SSSSSSUP SSSSSTEVE  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Sup goof havent seen u in awhile. See u next month.


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Sep 7 2010, 10:47 PM~18512442
> *PISTON OR NOT?
> *


it has a piston but didnt have no air in it there that car is weird it works better without the air


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Sep 7 2010, 10:28 AM~18506208
> *SCHEDULED FOR DELIVERY TODAY
> *


What happened with the shirts??  
:happysad:


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Sep 8 2010, 01:20 PM~18516387
> *What happened with the shirts??
> :happysad:
> *


WHAT SIZE AGAIN PLAYER....GOT OVER LOOKED WE CAN GET THEM OUT MANYANA :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg

:biggrin:


----------



## matdogg




----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 7 2010, 10:09 PM~18512189
> *ttt for the family  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Sep 8 2010, 06:01 PM~18518696
> *
> *


shit hits real good


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Sep 8 2010, 06:58 PM~18518656
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


Looks good


----------



## p-funckimpala

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Sep 8 2010, 07:01 PM~18518696
> *
> *



Lookn good matt.


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Sep 8 2010, 09:04 PM~18520683
> *Lookn good matt.
> *


Thanks homie.its getting there :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Sep 8 2010, 08:58 PM~18518656
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> *



:nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by goof+Sep 8 2010, 09:40 AM~18514796-->
> 
> 
> 
> SSSSSSUP SSSSSTEVE  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigboylarry_@Sep 8 2010, 07:16 PM~18519478
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *



sssssssssssup u 2 chippersssssssssssssss :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Sep 8 2010, 04:52 PM~18518129
> *WHAT SIZE AGAIN PLAYER....GOT OVER LOOKED WE CAN GET THEM OUT MANYANA :biggrin:
> *


XL....And I'm missing the Magic Balls....Not mine....the one for the kit!! lol.... :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Sep 9 2010, 11:46 AM~18525179
> *XL....And I'm missing the Magic Balls....Not mine....the one for the kit!! lol.... :biggrin:
> 
> *


Scratch that on the Balls!! lol...They just came in....


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 8 2010, 11:17 PM~18521551
> *sssssssssssup u 2 chippersssssssssssssss  :biggrin:
> *


Sup super chipper


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

wad up foolio's :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 9 2010, 08:47 PM~18528905
> *wad up foolio's :biggrin:
> *


Where u been ? :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Pjay+Sep 9 2010, 07:39 PM~18528835-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sup king of the back bumper
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sup chip
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 9 2010, 07:47 PM~18528905
> *wad up foolio's :biggrin:
> *


sssssssssssssssssup duuude


----------



## Eddie-Money

_ :wave: 

WHAT'S UP GUYS :biggrin: _


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 9 2010, 09:10 PM~18529117
> * :wave:
> 
> WHAT'S UP GUYS :biggrin:
> *


Workin some OT ...comin to Vegas????


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 9 2010, 08:11 PM~18529137
> *Workin some OT ...comin to Vegas????
> *



_JUST CAME BACK FROM MY GARAGE TRYING TO GET MY SHIT READY IF I CAN GET THE SHIT DONE I'M THERE. :biggrin: _


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

better work harder.... It should be fun out here


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 9 2010, 08:23 PM~18529299
> *better work harder.... It should be fun out here
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## J.F.L

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Sep 8 2010, 05:58 PM~18518656
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


HITS NICE MAN


----------



## goof

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Sep 8 2010, 06:01 PM~18518696
> *
> *


HITS GOOD~~~ :biggrin: LOOKS LIKE MY OLD CAR... :biggrin:


----------



## Paul K

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 10 2010, 02:23 PM~18529299
> *better work harder.... It should be fun out here
> *


fuuuuuck yehh :biggrin:


----------



## CasinoDreams

*SUP HOMIES POST YOUR BLACK MAGIC SETUP PICTURES FOR SETUP OF THE MONTH IT WILL BE KICKING OF FOR THE MONTH OF OCTOBER SO GET THE POSTINGGGG WINNING SETUP FOR THE MONTH WILL GET A FULLPAGE ON THE BLACK MAGIC WEBSITE WITH PICTURES OF THERE SETUP AND RIDE. FOR THAT MONTH !!!*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=558903&st=0


----------



## 94pimplac




----------



## Pjay




----------



## 4_PLAY!

TTT


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Sep 12 2010, 09:05 PM~18551334
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lil chipper :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Sep 13 2010, 09:40 AM~18554471
> *TTT
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Sep 13 2010, 12:55 PM~18555330
> *lil chipper :biggrin:
> *


Hey u cant talk ur cars still in pieces !! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Sep 13 2010, 11:57 AM~18555343
> *Hey u cant talk ur cars still in pieces !!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 ........................


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M+Sep 13 2010, 11:55 AM~18555330-->
> 
> 
> 
> lil chipper :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: i was gunna say that
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pjay_@Sep 13 2010, 11:57 AM~18555343
> *Hey u cant talk ur cars still in pieces !!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hey perms not a chipper



































hes a cheerleader remember :biggrin:


----------



## c dogg

Shot out to BIG M and RON "BMH" thanks fellas for the good ass deal on my set up!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ri¢hy Ri¢h




----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 13 2010, 09:39 PM~18560472
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: i was gunna say that
> hey perms not a chipper
> hes a cheerleader remember  :biggrin:
> *


O i forgot :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by c dogg_@Sep 13 2010, 10:20 PM~18561462
> *Shot out to BIG M and RON "BMH" thanks fellas for the good ass deal on my set up!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thank's player :biggrin:


----------



## Cutty81

heya Any black magic people on this thread? PM! I am heading to vegas and wanting to pick myself up a kit from you cats


----------



## bigboylarry

tulsa this week end


----------



## bigcadi

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Sep 15 2010, 08:04 AM~18573725
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tulsa this week end
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Cutty81_@Sep 14 2010, 06:07 PM~18568405
> *heya Any black magic people on this thread? PM! I am heading to vegas and wanting to pick myself up a kit from you cats
> *


sup holms.. yea jus come thru.. we at the shop from 10-7 m-f.. sat 1-6..  

1880 losee rd.. nlv,nv. 89030... 1-866-magic-33..:cheesy:


----------



## DJ-ROY

My LS is waiting for a BMH Whammy :wave:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup homies!


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Sep 15 2010, 08:04 AM~18573725
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tulsa this week end
> *


looking good larry black sheep is working i saw the video


----------



## Pjay

Setup we finished doing tonight


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Sep 15 2010, 09:54 PM~18580265
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Setup we finished doing tonight
> *


wat Up Bro.


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Sep 16 2010, 09:07 AM~18582172
> *wat Up Bro.
> *


Not much just trying to get our rides ready for this end of summer BBQ we putting together !


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Sep 16 2010, 02:09 PM~18584634
> *Not much just trying to get our rides ready for this end of summer BBQ we putting together !
> *


Hope is good.
Sup stevie!


----------



## viejitos miami

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Sep 15 2010, 12:31 PM~18575211
> *sup holms.. yea jus come thru.. we at the shop from 10-7 m-f.. sat 1-6..
> 
> 1880 losee rd.. nlv,nv. 89030... 1-866-magic-33..:cheesy:
> *


thanks homie for your help u guys to not bull shit thanks alot


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 15 2010, 09:39 PM~18580124
> *looking good larry black sheep is working i saw the video
> *


thx homie got the problems figured out on mine charging now , gonna get on road tomarrow to do another torres show in dallas on sat


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Sep 16 2010, 06:01 PM~18586072
> *thx homie got the problems figured out on mine charging now , gonna get on road tomarrow to do another torres show in dallas on sat
> *


Nice hop homie.


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector+Sep 16 2010, 02:21 PM~18584724-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hope is good.
> Sup stevie!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sup chip
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigboylarry_@Sep 16 2010, 06:01 PM~18586072
> *thx homie got the problems figured out on mine charging now , gonna get on road tomarrow to do another torres show in dallas on sat
> *


sorry i didnt call holmes you know what its like gettin the kids in n out of the bath fed n in bed lol


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Sep 16 2010, 08:47 PM~18587475
> *Nice hop homie.
> *


thx homie


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 16 2010, 10:08 PM~18588295
> *sup chip
> sorry i didnt call holmes you know what its like gettin the kids in n out of the bath fed n in bed lol
> *


shit i know what you mean man mine are all girls , so i cant strip them down and rince wit water hose in back yard :biggrin:


----------



## 1_PUMP

3 PUMP ALL CHROME PISTON SETUP 8 BATTS IN MY 96 FLEETWOOD WITH A ALL CHROME BOLT IN RACK .


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

look'n good :thumbsup:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by 1_PUMP_@Sep 17 2010, 09:16 AM~18590523
> *3 PUMP ALL CHROME PISTON SETUP 8 BATTS IN MY 96 FLEETWOOD WITH A ALL CHROME BOLT IN RACK .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice setup super clean


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by 1_PUMP_@Sep 17 2010, 09:16 AM~18590523
> *3 PUMP ALL CHROME PISTON SETUP 8 BATTS IN MY 96 FLEETWOOD WITH A ALL CHROME BOLT IN RACK .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sum Bad Azz


----------



## 69droptop

Can somebody tell me how to order powerballs online or pm me a number I need these next week paypal ready


----------



## stevie d

hitt up big m on here or call the shop during buisness hours they will hook you up


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## Hannibal Lector

ssssssup stevd n mando


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Sep 17 2010, 08:54 PM~18595196
> *Can somebody tell me how to order powerballs online or pm me a number I need these next week paypal ready
> *


hit us up at the shop.. 1-866-magic-33.. or 1-702-222-2112.. if you use paypal add 5% to your order..


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Heres an Old Skool New set-up we did for Fabian at Street riders, It's going into a 64 vert fronm West Texas....Dirty LMK what you think playa :0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_sup homies.. super show coming up jus around the corner.. we have everything in stock to fill all your orders.. you kno we always hella bizzy during that time.. you can pre order before & have it wait'n for you to pic it up  1-866-magic-33.. or my direct line 702-222-2112..or you can jus come by the shop as always :biggrin:_


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> Heres an Old Skool New set-up we did for Fabian at Street riders, It's going into a 64 vert from *NORTH TEXAS MAJESTICS*....Dirty LMK what you think playa :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIXED AND BAD ASS!!! COULDN'T BE HAPPIER :biggrin:


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 20 2010, 05:46 PM~18613179
> *Heres an Old Skool New set-up we did for Fabian at Street riders, It's going into a 64 vert fronm West Texas....Dirty LMK what you think playa :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i want something like that for my 65!


----------



## straight clownin

:biggrin:  see you guys in vegas weill be leaving on a friday batteries charged and ready to play...


----------



## straight clownin

heres a couple pic. of our shop......we need to talk ..i need black magic over here... :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Sep 20 2010, 07:34 PM~18615990
> *heres a couple pic. of our shop......we  need to talk ..i need black magic over here... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam that place is big


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Sep 20 2010, 07:34 PM~18615990
> *heres a couple pic. of our shop......we  need to talk ..i need black magic over here... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam nice shop who stole the wheels of the range tho


----------



## Hannibal Lector

U got 2 steel center pory block dual side rturn blank blocks thougj. For a customer.


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Sep 20 2010, 08:34 PM~18615990
> *heres a couple pic. of our shop......we  need to talk ..i need black magic over here... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I need a shop this big :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Paul K

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Sep 21 2010, 05:09 PM~18618384
> *I need a shop this big  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## flaked85

TTT FOR THE HOTTEST PRODUCTS ON THE PLANET.BMH#1


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Sep 20 2010, 07:34 PM~18615990
> *heres a couple pic. of our shop......we  need to talk ..i need ..1-866-magic-33..  *


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Sep 20 2010, 07:34 PM~18615990
> *heres a couple pic. of our shop......we  need to talk ..i need black magic over here... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Donnie Brasco

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Sep 20 2010, 10:34 PM~18615990
> *heres a couple pic. of our shop......we  need to talk ..i need black magic over here... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it looks like fuckin heaven up in there :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305




----------



## Team CCE

Will BMH be ready for super show? :dunno: I hope that purple trucks on point :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Sep 23 2010, 03:01 PM~18644588
> *Will BMH be ready for super show? :dunno: I hope that purple trucks on point :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Sep 23 2010, 03:13 PM~18644685
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


x2 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Sep 20 2010, 07:19 PM~18615854
> *:biggrin:   see you guys in vegas weill be leaving on a friday batteries charged and ready to play...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT TIGHT. THAT REGAL HOPS AND YOUR NOT AFRAID TO SHOW WHAT U GOT IN THE TRUNK!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Sep 15 2010, 09:59 PM~18575855
> *
> 
> My LS is waiting for a BMH Whammy  :wave:
> *



ANY UPDATES ON MY SET ?????????????


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Sep 24 2010, 01:35 PM~18653123
> *ANY UPDATES ON MY SET  ?????????????
> *


sent out yesterday.. :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Sep 25 2010, 12:02 AM~18653710
> *sent out yesterday.. :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Ttt


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by AlphaTiger86_@Aug 17 2010, 07:40 PM~18337503
> *WHAT SHOW WAS THAT?
> *


dallas torres show


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_sup homies.. super show coming up jus around the corner.. we have everything in stock to fill all your orders.. you kno we always hella bizzy during that time.. you can pre order before & have it wait'n for you to pic it up  1-866-magic-33.. or my direct line 702-222-2112..or you can jus come by the shop as always :biggrin:_


----------



## Hannibal Lector

:wow:


> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Sep 27 2010, 01:00 PM~18673663
> *sup homies.. super show coming up jus around the corner.. we have everything in stock to fill all your orders.. you kno we always hella bizzy during that time.. you can pre order before & have it wait'n for you to pic it up  1-866-magic-33.. or my direct line 702-222-2112..or you can jus come by the shop as always :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 20 2010, 04:46 PM~18613179
> *Heres an Old Skool New set-up we did for Fabian at Street riders, It's going into a 64 vert fronm West Texas....Dirty LMK what you think playa :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YO, I AM REALLY FEELING THAT SET UP. I THINK I TOTALLY UNDERSTAND MY DIRECTION. I AM GONNA BE HITTING YALL UP


----------



## p-funckimpala

hey ron you forget about me????? hit me up about trailing arms.....


----------



## Hannibal Lector

So wat we partying at the shop next week?


----------



## Chris

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Sep 27 2010, 07:00 PM~18673663
> *sup homies.. super show coming up jus around the corner.. we have everything in stock to fill all your orders.. you kno we always hella bizzy during that time.. you can pre order before & have it wait'n for you to pic it up  1-866-magic-33.. or my direct line 702-222-2112..or you can jus come by the shop as always :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_sup homies.. super show coming up jus around the corner.. we have everything in stock to fill all your orders.. you kno we always hella bizzy during that time.. you can pre order before & have it wait'n for you to pic it up  1-866-magic-33.. or my direct line 702-222-2112..or you can jus come by the shop as always :biggrin:_


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## stevie d

ttt


----------



## DEWEY

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Sep 29 2010, 05:47 PM~18694764
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: 
hey that kinda looks like stevie d :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



















jus playin nikka :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Sep 28 2010, 08:18 PM~18686573
> *hey ron you forget about me????? hit me up about trailing arms.....
> *


Oh shit they done sitting herer...call O.J in the morning to get you a prices and ship[


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Sep 29 2010, 04:47 PM~18694764
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That does look like stevie after a few bud light limes :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

fukerz :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Sep 30 2010, 09:27 PM~18707515
> *That does look like stevie after a few bud light limes  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


shit he looks like that when they give him a happy meal :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 1 2010, 11:55 AM~18711352
> *fukerz  :biggrin:
> *


If u want we can post the pic of u from buffalo wild wings after u had a few shots :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Sep 29 2010, 03:47 PM~18694764
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuck! Dat Is Steve. Haha!


----------



## ssconnect

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 20 2010, 02:46 PM~18613179
> *Heres an Old Skool New set-up we did for Fabian at Street riders, It's going into a 64 vert fronm West Texas....Dirty LMK what you think playa :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that motherfucker is bad.


----------



## p-funckimpala

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 30 2010, 10:02 PM~18707119
> *Oh shit    they done sitting herer...call O.J in the morning to get you a prices and ship[
> *




hold em ill see you next sat..... ill pick em up at the shop..... :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Oct 1 2010, 02:27 PM~18712832
> *If u want we can post the pic of u from buffalo wild wings after u had a few shots  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


fuk that i was trashed haha


----------



## goof

stevies a chipper :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave: :wave: :worship:


----------



## goof

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Sep 29 2010, 03:47 PM~18694764
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT WAS STEVIE AFTER THE SUPER SHOW :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Paul K

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 2 2010, 01:59 PM~18715055
> *fuk that i was trashed haha
> *


i'd like to c that next week :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 1 2010, 07:59 PM~18715055
> *fuk that i was trashed haha
> *


post pics


----------



## goof

> _Originally posted by Paul K_@Oct 2 2010, 04:05 AM~18716853
> *i'd like to c that next week :biggrin:
> *


PAULS A CUNT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by goof_@Oct 2 2010, 11:28 AM~18718470
> *PAULS A CUNT!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Wow :biggrin:


----------



## Paul K

:biggrin:


----------



## goof

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Oct 2 2010, 03:10 PM~18719533
> *Wow :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: ur a chipper :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## stevie d

fuck all yall :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 3 2010, 02:38 AM~18722650
> *fuck all yall  :biggrin:
> *


Is someone being sensitive ? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Oct 3 2010, 11:31 AM~18724205
> *Is someone being sensitive ?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


not at all chipper


----------



## goof

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 3 2010, 10:27 PM~18728592
> *not at all chipper
> *


U COMING 4 THE SUPERSHOW???


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_jus a few more days till the super show.. if you need to pick up parts you can pre order & have em wait'n on you to pic em up at the shop  .. or you can jus come by like alway's.. we'll be glad to see you.. thank's & have a safe trip to vegas.. :biggrin: _


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by goof_@Oct 3 2010, 11:12 PM~18728901
> *U COMING 4 THE SUPERSHOW???
> *


yesssssssssssssssssss sssssssssssssssssssssssssssir cosssssssssssssssssssssssssss your a chippperrr


----------



## GABINO

Got My 3rd order in & still no hook up..... :uh: 
No shirt..
No hat..
No stickers..
No love..
:nicoderm:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Oct 5 2010, 01:39 PM~18742339
> *Got My 3rd order in & still no hook up..... :uh:
> No shirt..
> No hat..
> No stickers..
> No love..
> :nicoderm:
> *


 :happysad: sry player.. if you come'n to the super show ill hook you up's


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by goof_@Oct 2 2010, 05:13 PM~18720197
> *:biggrin: ur a chipper :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## p-funckimpala

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 4 2010, 10:01 PM~18736952
> *yesssssssssssssssssss sssssssssssssssssssssssssssir
> 
> cosssssssssssssssssssssssssss your a chippperrr
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: see u there my dude...


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Oct 5 2010, 06:31 PM~18744887
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: see u there my dude...
> *


yes sir when you gettin in


----------



## rizzoid64

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 5 2010, 07:29 PM~18745625
> *yes sir when you gettin in
> *


friday afternoon


----------



## red63rag

:biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP76p4-oXQA


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Oct 5 2010, 02:00 PM~18742517
> *:happysad: sry player.. if you come'n to the super show ill hook you up's
> *


First one that i'm gana miss..  
:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## HND_Loco

BMH,

Ron/Big M,

Finally got my order last night and just wanted to say thanks for all the gear and the top quality product. Took a while to resolve my order but in the end the wait was worth it as i am real happy with everything sent. Once again thanks Big M for moving things along.

Jerry,

And always a big thanks to you holmes for all your help and handling the other parts for me also. Good luck in Vegas.

Pete.


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by HND_Loco_@Oct 8 2010, 02:46 PM~18768615
> *BMH,
> 
> Ron/Big M,
> 
> Finally got my order last night and just wanted to say thanks for all the gear and the top quality product. Took a while to resolve my order but in the end the wait was worth it as i am real happy with everything sent. Once again thanks Big M for moving things along.
> 
> Jerry,
> 
> And always a big thanks to you holmes for all your help and handling the other parts for me also. Good luck in Vegas.
> 
> Pete.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

ttt


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by HND_Loco_@Oct 9 2010, 12:46 AM~18768615
> *BMH,
> 
> Ron/Big M,
> 
> Finally got my order last night and just wanted to say thanks for all the gear and the top quality product. Took a while to resolve my order but in the end the wait was worth it as i am real happy with everything sent. Once again thanks Big M for moving things along.
> 
> Jerry,
> 
> And always a big thanks to you holmes for all your help and handling the other parts for me also. Good luck in Vegas.
> 
> Pete.
> *



Hmm they must be busy ,because my new damaged and incomplete set is not resolved yet. :uh:


----------



## trunkgotknock

i called yesterday morning to order a rebuild kit for my dump they told me they would call in 10 minutes still havent herd back i know you guys are busy but .


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by trunkgotknock_@Oct 12 2010, 06:57 PM~18794980
> *i called yesterday morning to order a rebuild kit for my dump they told me they would call in 10 minutes still havent herd back i know you guys are busy but .
> *


give em a lil time they will get back to ya they have been hella busy this weekend cause of the super show and after hops and doing sum rides if anything give them a pm they ll take care of ya


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Oct 6 2010, 08:29 PM~18754113
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thing of beauty


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by trunkgotknock_@Oct 12 2010, 09:57 PM~18794980
> *i called yesterday morning to order a rebuild kit for my dump they told me they would call in 10 minutes still havent herd back i know you guys are busy but .
> *


you need to understand the dynamic of this company. They do all of their own work. They answer phones when they get a chance but for the most part they are out there working on something.

They are not a huge shop with hundreds of employees and sometimes it shows. I call that better because OJ is mostly on the phone (helping dick heads like me) and his time spent on the speaker is fucking low.

This is a great company that employs WRENCH HEADS and that can slow things up a bit.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Thanx big M Ron Steve Chase Mando Paul Kunt n Jorge at the shop. Glad I could help alil. Tanx for the hook ups too.


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!+Oct 8 2010, 07:56 PM~18769598-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Hannibal [email protected] 10 2010, 08:25 PM~18779297
> *ttt
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dougy83_@Oct 12 2010, 08:04 PM~18795086
> *give em a lil time they will get back to ya they have been hella busy this weekend cause of the super show and after hops and doing sum rides if anything give them a pm they ll take care of ya
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Pjay

found these on another topic


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Oct 13 2010, 07:32 AM~18798537
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## JUICED96




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP76p4-oXQA

:0


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Oct 13 2010, 11:13 AM~18799369
> *:nicoderm:  :wave:
> *


Didnt c u in Vegas this weekend ? what happened ?


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Oct 13 2010, 10:39 PM~18807129
> *Didnt c u in Vegas this weekend ? what happened ?
> *


Got there monday..........


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Oct 14 2010, 12:21 AM~18807269
> *Got there monday..........
> *


Wassup jerry good to chat wit u, too bad it was for only a small time and next time we all cruise again.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup dre I spoke to switxh but it was real fast and he was wit darryl


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Oct 6 2008, 06:26 PM~11796222
> *View My Video
> *


dayyyyuuummm! :biggrin: nice hoppin tho
:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Oct 14 2010, 02:40 AM~18807550
> *Wassup jerry good to chat wit u, too bad it was for only a small time and next time we all cruise again.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 12 2010, 05:10 PM~18793964
> *Hmm they must be busy ,because my new damaged and incomplete set is not resolved yet. :uh:
> *


thank homie.. if you need enything else hit us up


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Ttt fo da bradahs.


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Hey Perm? what's the 411 on the CHIPP..PREECE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

THANKS FOR LETTIN ME USE THE SHOP OVER THE WEEKEND BRO. I COULDNT HAVE GOT THE CAR TOGETHER WITHOUT THE HELP. BLACK MAGIC WAS IN THEM STREETS WINNING SUPERSHOW WEEK!!!!


----------



## Alex U Faka

TTT


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER+Oct 14 2010, 10:57 PM~18816325-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Perm?  what's the 411 on the CHIPP..PREECE!!! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> chippers are people too :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-OLDSCHOOL_@Oct 15 2010, 12:19 AM~18816826
> *THANKS FOR LETTIN ME USE THE SHOP OVER THE WEEKEND BRO. I COULDNT HAVE GOT THE CAR TOGETHER WITHOUT THE HELP. BLACK MAGIC WAS IN THEM STREETS WINNING SUPERSHOW WEEK!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: no prob. homie,, you was a 1man pit crew.. like always BMH put it down once again


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Where the pics of u know wat with the u know who. Let them know wats real in the streets and shows. U know wat I mean. At least u got tomorrow off.


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Oct 15 2010, 01:19 AM~18816826
> *THANKS FOR LETTIN ME USE THE SHOP OVER THE WEEKEND BRO. I COULDNT HAVE GOT THE CAR TOGETHER WITHOUT THE HELP. BLACK MAGIC WAS IN THEM STREETS WINNING SUPERSHOW WEEK!!!!
> *


It was nice meeting u and fabian ! hopefully u guys can make it down for our next show


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Oct 14 2010, 11:06 PM~18815905
> *Ttt fo da bradahs.
> *


Whats up ?


----------



## Big Roach Hydros

show???


----------



## stevie d

ttt for the kangs of this shit ,gotta give love to the haters out there yall making us famous :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

]


----------



## LunaticMark

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Oct 14 2010, 12:21 AM~18807269
> *Got there monday..........
> *


fucking slacker!!!!


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Big Ron, you owe me lunch Player!!! :barf:


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Oct 17 2010, 08:33 PM~18837186
> *Big Ron,  you owe me lunch Player!!! :barf:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf:


----------



## Paul K

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Oct 18 2010, 02:33 PM~18837186
> *Big Ron,  you owe me lunch Player!!! :barf:
> *


That was some funny shit :wow:


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by Paul K_@Oct 19 2010, 08:41 AM~18850099
> *That was some funny shit :wow:
> *


ehhhh ehhhh


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:cheesy: ttt


----------



## ChanceCustoms

GOT MY BOX :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by Paul K_@Oct 19 2010, 09:41 AM~18850099
> *That was some funny shit :wow:
> *


Sup Paul was nice meeting u and hanging wit u at the shop for the super show


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Paul K_@Oct 19 2010, 08:41 AM~18850099
> *That was some funny shit :wow:
> *


sup kannnt :biggrin: u still in vegas


----------



## Hannibal Lector

He still in vegas cuz he likes the tecate bettah then his coronas.


----------



## Alex U Faka

*Im check out your guys shop dis week..*


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Oct 19 2010, 10:15 PM~18857568
> *He still in vegas cuz he likes the tecate bettah then his coronas.
> *


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Thanks M. Spoke to oj n sum of the stuffs are being shipped today and u guys can hold the rest so I can put more on the pallet. Thanks homie. 
Hey pauly! Ha wa eeeeee! Steve will be here next year so ur ass bettah be here too


----------



## Paul K

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Oct 20 2010, 02:59 PM~18856643
> *Sup Paul was nice meeting u and hanging wit u at the shop for the super show
> *


It was good hanging with you guys 2 (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## Paul K

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Oct 20 2010, 03:19 AM~18850353
> *ehhhh ehhhh
> *


Eeeeeeeehhhhh :biggrin: 
You wana go LA tonight(no ****)


----------



## Paul K

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Oct 21 2010, 01:59 AM~18859500
> *Thanks M. Spoke to oj n sum of the stuffs are being shipped today and u guys can hold the rest so I can put more on the pallet. Thanks homie.
> Hey pauly! Ha wa eeeeee! Steve will be here next year so ur ass bettah be here too
> *


What up ha wa eeeeee for sure man keep me posted on the dates


----------



## Paul K

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 20 2010, 03:41 PM~18857127
> *sup kannnt  :biggrin: u still in vegas
> *


Sup gov :biggrin:


----------



## B Town Fernie

> _Originally posted by Paul K_@Oct 20 2010, 07:17 AM~18859649
> *It was good hanging with you guys 2 (no ****) :biggrin:
> *


Paul what up homie


----------



## Paul K

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Oct 21 2010, 06:55 AM~18861699
> *Paul what up homie
> *


hey man all good...... hows the paint job on that car your doing man


----------



## Paul K

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Oct 21 2010, 01:59 AM~18859500
> *Thanks M. Spoke to oj n sum of the stuffs are being shipped today and u guys can hold the rest so I can put more on the pallet. Thanks homie.
> Hey pauly! Ha wa eeeeee! Steve will be here next year so ur ass bettah be here too
> *


i just pmed u a tracking number man


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Oct 20 2010, 01:11 AM~18858266
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS KANGAROO PEE ! :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Oct 20 2010, 01:36 PM~18861949
> *THATS KANGAROO PEE !  :biggrin:
> *


I wonder wat happened to the dude who got rear ended by LV sign. No ****. Remember that shit. Shit looked fukd up.


----------



## Alex U Faka




----------



## B Town Fernie

> _Originally posted by Paul K_@Oct 20 2010, 12:13 PM~18861822
> *hey man all good...... hows the paint job on that car your doing man
> *


doing good ...thanks for the advise :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Oct 21 2010, 01:42 PM~18871989
> *doing good ...thanks for the advise :thumbsup:
> *


sup chipp :biggrin:


----------



## chaio

RON WHAT UP LOZANO SAID WHAT UP WITH HIS STROKES!!! CALL ME,,, 619 966 8312


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Oct 21 2010, 08:05 PM~18875380
> *RON WHAT UP LOZANO SAID WHAT UP WITH HIS STROKES!!! CALL ME,,,  619 966 8312
> *


Wat up homie good to meet u in the hopping pit. At super show. Wat up to BMH brothas.


----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Oct 21 2010, 08:57 PM~18875873
> *Wat up homie good to meet u in the hopping pit. At super show. Wat up to BMH brothas.
> *


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Oct 21 2010, 09:09 PM~18876005
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Like those smileys


----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Oct 21 2010, 11:32 PM~18877326
> *Like those smileys
> *


----------



## B Town Fernie

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 21 2010, 06:07 PM~18874771
> *sup chipp  :biggrin:
> *


Sup mate


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Oct 22 2010, 11:07 AM~18880389
> *Sup mate
> *


----------



## Hannibal Lector

I gotta give it up to you guys. I got my stuffs today. Hella fast shipping. Jus hold on the pallet though cuz I'm sending sum more up to you.


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Oct 22 2010, 07:54 PM~18884384
> *I gotta give it up to you guys. I got my stuffs today. Hella fast shipping. Jus hold on the pallet though cuz I'm sending sum more up to you.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 22 2010, 11:16 PM~18886181
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Was wondering if you sent it already? How texas must be hot there. Not like the hawaii weather brah.


----------



## stevie d

it went out friday bro holla when it gets there n just pay ron for the chrome on the other 2


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

how much is a 3/4 port aluminum block with side returns?


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 23 2010, 11:14 PM~18892096
> *it went out friday bro holla when it gets there n just pay ron for the chrome on the other 2
> *


ssssssssssssssup chppier d


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Oct 23 2010, 11:15 PM~18892103
> *how much is a 3/4 port aluminum block with side returns?
> *


around $85 plus shipping


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:cheesy: ttt


----------



## 1sikMC

another BMH equipped


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Oct 26 2010, 04:02 PM~18914998
> *another BMH equipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shits clean bro


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Oct 26 2010, 05:02 PM~18914998
> *another BMH equipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Saw this car in Vegas was super clean


----------



## MANDOS69C/10

DOES ANYBODY HAVE RON'S NUMBER FROM BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS IN LAS VEGAS??? :x: :x:


----------



## Chris

:wave:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Oct 26 2010, 06:28 PM~18916276
> *DOES ANYBODY HAVE RON'S NUMBER FROM BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS IN LAS VEGAS??? :x: :x:
> *


he dont ever answer his cell enway's.. jus hit me up at the shop to see if i can get him on the phone for you.. 702-222-2112.. but he is a very biz'y dude.. :cheesy:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Oct 26 2010, 07:57 PM~18916580
> *he dont ever answer his cell enway's.. jus hit me up at the shop to see if i can get him on the phone for you.. 702-222-2112.. but he is a very biz'y dude.. :cheesy:
> *


WHATS UP CHEERLEADER


----------



## MANDOS69C/10

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Oct 26 2010, 06:57 PM~18916580
> *he dont ever answer his cell enway's.. jus hit me up at the shop to see if i can get him on the phone for you.. 702-222-2112.. but he is a very biz'y dude.. :cheesy:
> *


OH!...GRACIAS! WELL HIS SHOP NUMBER WILL DO ALSO...I GOT A HOMIE LOOKING FOR SOME #11 GEARS


----------



## 1sikMC

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 26 2010, 05:08 PM~18915513
> *shits clean bro
> *


thanks bro


----------



## HYDRO 64

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Oct 26 2010, 04:02 PM~18914998
> *another BMH equipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Oct 27 2010, 04:35 AM~18920191
> *thanks bro
> *


Sup homie ur 62 looks real clean. Big difference from ur monte.


----------



## TROUBLESOME

A LITTLE MAGIC IN THE TRUNK


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Oct 27 2010, 12:29 PM~18922853
> *A LITTLE IN THE TRUNK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

TTT for the BMH.


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Oct 27 2010, 11:29 AM~18922853
> *A LITTLE MAGIC IN THE TRUNK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Oct 27 2010, 01:29 PM~18922853
> *A LITTLE MAGIC IN THE TRUNK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks Good :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by dougy83+Oct 27 2010, 02:28 PM~18923635-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2010, 10:14 PM~18927979
> *Nice... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pjay_@Oct 28 2010, 09:50 AM~18930617
> *Looks Good  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS EVERYBODY :wow:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Oct 28 2010, 03:02 PM~18932654
> *THANKS EVERYBODY :wow:
> *


No Prob :biggrin: Did my cylinders come in yet ?


----------



## Hannibal Lector

TTT. Big M I'm gonna pm u sum stuff for my shipment.


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Oct 28 2010, 03:21 PM~18933217
> *No Prob  :biggrin:  Did my cylinders come in yet ?
> *


NOT YET HOPFULLY OVER THE WEEKEND :happysad:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Oct 29 2010, 02:31 PM~18941328
> *NOT YET HOPFULLY OVER THE WEEKEND :happysad:
> *


KOOL LMK


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Oct 27 2010, 12:29 PM~18922853
> *A LITTLE MAGIC IN THE TRUNK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks clean dawg not bad for a chipper :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs

:0


----------



## flaked85




----------



## bmoregoodtimer

wutz it hitn like 50 or 60 inches :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by bmoregoodtimer_@Oct 31 2010, 10:11 AM~18951388
> *wutz it hitn like 50 or 60  inches :biggrin:
> *



50'' TRUE STREET DRIVIN SINGLE GATE.YOU ALREADY KNOW HOMIE.


----------



## rivman

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Oct 31 2010, 10:16 AM~18952166
> *50'' TRUE STREET DRIVIN SINGLE GATE.YOU ALREADY KNOW HOMIE.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 30 2010, 02:08 PM~18948029
> *looks clean dawg not bad for a chipper  :biggrin:
> *


DONT GET A SHOP CALL DONE....TELL OAKY CHOAKY AND JORDON JUGHEAD I SAID HAPPY HALLOWEEN


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Oct 31 2010, 06:48 PM~18955083
> *DONT GET A SHOP CALL DONE....TELL OAKY CHOAKY AND  JORDON JUGHEAD I SAID HAPPY HALLOWEEN
> *


hahaha will do chip :biggrin:


----------



## goof

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Oct 31 2010, 06:48 PM~18955083
> *DONT GET A SHOP CALL DONE....TELL OAKY CHOAKY AND  JORDON JUGHEAD I SAID HAPPY HALLOWEEN
> *


 :worship: :worship: ssssssup oj and stevie... :biggrin:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Oct 30 2010, 09:44 PM~18950096
> *
> *


badass. how long do your motors last on 8 batts?


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Oct 6 2010, 06:44 PM~18754837
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP76p4-oXQA
> *


Damm that cracka on the right put it down hard


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Oct 30 2010, 10:44 PM~18950096
> *
> *


looks good


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wat up pj. Wat it dew homie.  
Need that pic


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Nov 1 2010, 07:07 PM~18961497
> *Wat up pj. Wat it dew homie.
> Need that pic
> *


i will try n get it done today been sick


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME+Oct 31 2010, 06:48 PM~18955083-->
> 
> 
> 
> DONT GET A SHOP CALL DONE....TELL OAKY CHOAKY AND  JORDON JUGHEAD I SAID HAPPY HALLOWEEN
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by stevie [email protected] 31 2010, 10:05 PM~18956341
> *hahaha will do chip  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> <!--QuoteBegin-himbone_@Nov 1 2010, 01:31 AM~18956984
> *Damm that cracka on the right put it down hard
> *


 :0


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 31 2010, 10:05 PM~18956341
> *hahaha will do chip  :biggrin:
> *


what it do steeve you doing odessa, or houston ? wanna put this single pump out there :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Nov 1 2010, 02:32 AM~18956803
> *badass. how long do your motors last on 8 batts?
> *



I'VE HAD THEM LAST ME 4 MONTHS,NO BULLSHIT.AND I'VE HAD SOME LAST ME A MONTH OR SO.


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Nov 1 2010, 06:24 PM~18960427
> *looks good
> *



THANX HOMIE,DO YOU STILL GOT YOUR REGAL?


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Nov 3 2010, 09:26 AM~18974924
> *what it do steeve  you doing odessa,  or houston ? wanna put this single pump out there  :biggrin:
> *


sssssup dawg prob gunna do odessa but its my lil girls bd that day so not 100% sure yet ,what single you gunna play with


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Nov 3 2010, 04:28 PM~18977540
> *THANX HOMIE,DO YOU STILL GOT YOUR REGAL?
> *


Yes sir did a few minor improvements and its working good !


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wat up everybody at BMH.


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Nov 4 2010, 12:53 AM~18980887
> *Yes sir did a few minor improvements and its working good !
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Nov 4 2010, 11:22 AM~18984135
> *:h5:
> *


We got a show next weekend i will try and get some video


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup pjay. U got any brush plates?
How bout u big M. U got any?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:cheesy:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Nov 5 2010, 11:31 AM~18994645
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


sup perm you got my plaques back from chrome yet dawg


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Nov 5 2010, 11:31 AM~18994645
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


Ummmmm anything big M


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

whas up vatos!!!!!








[/quote]


----------



## H0PSH0P

Whats up BMH thanks for my box of parts


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> sup perm you got my plaques back from chrome yet dawg


 :biggrin: yep yep



> Ummmmm anything big M


 :happysad: negative ghost rider



> whas up vatos!!!!!


[/quote]
:biggrin: 



> Whats up BMH thanks for my box of parts


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> :biggrin: yep yep
> :happysad: negative ghost rider


:biggrin: 

[/quote]
Yo homie I need 2 chrome plaques my way!


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc




----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Nov 9 2010, 06:19 PM~19028532
> *:0
> *


sup homie. did my new rear end setup ship out yet? i need a couple more small things. guess we can ups them. was just thnking if my pallet hasnt left?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 10 2010, 12:38 PM~19034407
> *sup homie. did my new rear end setup ship out yet?  i need a couple more small things. guess we can ups them. was just thnking if my pallet hasnt left?
> *


hit me up at the shop.. no prob.. :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME

:biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Nov 10 2010, 10:04 PM~19039218
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


and from the door looks good chip :biggrin:


----------



## red63rag

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Nov 10 2010, 10:04 PM~19039218
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 uffin: uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

I got pix of the build and I know that shit is bangin. That's not u oj. Can't see u behind the door.


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Nov 11 2010, 01:04 AM~19039218
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


i knew it wasnt gonna b long b4 u shut the haterz up! :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Nov 11 2010, 01:04 AM~19039218
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Big Stevie D said it "you're a chipper". Bumper action on the towncar!


----------



## ChanceCustoms




----------



## CROWDS91

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Nov 10 2010, 09:04 PM~19039218
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Damm and from the door just like old times!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_we are work'n to get the line back up.. but in the meantime..


please call 1-702-222-2112.. or 1-702-650-9451 :biggrin: thank's_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Ol yellow from the dooooooor! Wassup oj


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Nov 10 2010, 10:04 PM~19039218
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


old skool nice :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Nov 12 2010, 02:50 PM~19052881
> *Big Stevie D said it "you're a chipper". Bumper action on the towncar!
> *


*HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL THE BMH FAMILY *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

lets see those BMH set ups in action


----------



## dougy83

happythanksgiving bmh fam have a good day


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> *OK FELLAS & THE LADIES HERE IT IS......WE ARE HAVIN A BLACK MAGIC / BLACK FRIDAY SALE.....FRIDAY ONLY FROM 11A-7P EVERYTHING IN STOCK AT THE SHOP 20% OFF CASH OVER THE COUNTER SALES AND 15% OFF CREDIT CARD SALES OR PHONE ORDERS......HOW IS THAT FOR GIVIN BACK TO THE COMMUNITY* :biggrin:
> 
> so hit us up 702-222-2112 or 702-650-9451


----------



## Hannibal Lector

TTT for the fam!


----------



## Pjay

BM EQUIPPED :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Nov 26 2010, 06:24 PM~19170943
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BM EQUIPPED  :biggrin:
> *


bmh and tru rydaz in perfect harmony :biggrin:


----------



## MB671

Wassup BM, jus wanted to share...


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Nov 24 2010, 11:37 AM~19152771
> *lets see those BMH set ups in action
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## p-funckimpala

:wave:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Nov 29 2010, 09:01 PM~19195367
> *:wave:
> *


sup dawg


----------



## omar.soto96

http://www.myspace.com/video/vid/40596960


----------



## china

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 29 2010, 11:08 PM~19197043
> *sup dawg
> *


whats up stevie d :wave:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_THANK'S FOR ALL YOUR ORDERS :biggrin: .. & TO THO'S THAT MIS'D IT :happysad: .. WE WILL BE HAVING X-MAS SPECIALS COMING SOON _


----------



## Pjay

Cant wait ! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wat up pjay. Seen ur car hoppin on MTV and reppen the BMH! Howz in ur hood homie.


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Nov 30 2010, 08:35 PM~19204753
> *Wat up pjay. Seen ur car hoppin on MTV and reppen the BMH and TRU RYDAZ ! Howz in ur hood homie.
> *


FIXED :biggrin: and Ya cant wait to see the show on monday nite !


----------



## Hannibal Lector

TTT. TRU RYDAZ BMH on TOP of the game. FIXED! Nah wassup homie ima call u later today bro. Busy at work. Wassup Ron Big M OJ Jorge!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:wave:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

back in service.. 1-866-magic-33 :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

let's see all tho's BMH set up's in action :0


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 4 2010, 04:16 PM~19237876
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice front lic plate facia...gonna have to collect on that :0 


SSSSSSSSSsssssssssssssssssuup mando...


Heres some set-ups we sold over the past *Black Magic Friday* sales


----------



## red63rag

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 4 2010, 09:26 PM~19240676
> *Nice front lic plate facia...gonna have to collect on that :0
> SSSSSSSSSsssssssssssssssssuup mando...
> Heres some set-ups we sold over the past Black Magic Friday sales
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CLEAN AS HELL!!!! THAT ALL CHROME IS THE ONE! LIKE THE WAY IT COMES OUT THE BLOCKS LIKE THAT!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 4 2010, 09:26 PM~19240676
> *Nice front lic plate facia...gonna have to collect on that :0
> SSSSSSSSSsssssssssssssssssuup mando...
> Heres some set-ups we sold over the past Black Magic Friday sales
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam ron looks super clean


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by 81cutty+Dec 4 2010, 04:16 PM~19237876-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 4 2010, 10:26 PM~19240676
> *Nice front lic plate facia...gonna have to collect on that :0
> SSSSSSSSSsssssssssssssssssuup mando...
> Heres some set-ups we sold over the past Black Magic Friday sales
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bad ass :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 4 2010, 09:26 PM~19240676
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats sick as hell


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 4 2010, 09:26 PM~19240676
> *Nice front lic plate facia...gonna have to collect on that :0
> SSSSSSSSSsssssssssssssssssuup mando...
> Heres some set-ups we sold over the past Black Magic Friday sales
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




que passssssssa ron :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

TTT for the deals. Wassssssssssup mando! Wats up BMH fam!


----------



## hoppin92

yo its chris from fort pierce florida homie been trying to call you all need to place a order im in dieing need homie please call me 772 318 5469 thanks homies


----------



## bigboylarry

ThX Ron and all the BM Family took it to H-town show this week end for its first time out, ill be getting wit you on that other deal we was talking about here in alittle


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Dec 6 2010, 07:05 PM~19257035
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThX Ron  and all the BM Family  took  it to H-town show this week end for its first time out, ill be getting wit you on that other deal we was talking about here in alittle
> *


fuker looks clean


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 6 2010, 10:14 PM~19259304
> *fuker looks clean
> *


thx :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 6 2010, 10:14 PM~19259304
> *fuker looks clean
> *


X2 big dawg. Howz big tex? Cold there. We finally hittin 69. 69 degrees is the coldest. No ****.


----------



## stevie d

yeah its fooooking cold as shit here like highs of 50 lol


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 8 2010, 02:25 AM~19269545
> *yeah its fooooking cold as shit here like highs of 50 lol
> *


50 is cold?***** its 30 here and gettn colder....


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Good chatin with u steve the other day homie. I've been busy with work n holidays.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

lets see some BMH set ups in action :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 10 2010, 03:26 PM~19294766
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: GOTT DAMN!!!!!!! IMPALA ON THE RIGHT SMACKED BUMPER startin at .33sec 20X NONSTOP!!!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

BOTH CARS ARE BMH EQUIPED :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Here's some work we doing for December. It's a cold world out there. 


Some fully adjustable Mid-Long arm kit for G-body. We are just fixing some old work here.

























Lower arm mount, can handle 7 different tab locations in 1/2'' increaments









upper arm 








Lower arm, This set-up will allow for some bad-ass lock-up,with very little suspension travling forward :wow: 









And as always, all our bar ends are TIG welded for superior strength  

Often imatated ,but never duplicated.....Wonder how long before some one copies this :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Hey wassup Ron. Good shit homie. Happy holidays to u and the family.


----------



## eastbay_drop

would been bad ass to shoot that during the day so you could see the cars. jimmy shoulda kept that car  



> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 10 2010, 03:26 PM~19294766
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 81cut

I wanna get my black magic in action!! Hahah just looking for opinions does anyone knw how a number 9 head will do on ten batts or am I better off with a 11. Any input is appreciatted.


----------



## beanerman

:0


> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 10 2010, 03:26 PM~19294766
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 16 2010, 10:33 PM~19348882
> *Here's some work we doing for December. It's a cold world out there.
> Some fully adjustable Mid-Long arm kit for G-body. We are just fixing some old work here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lower arm mount, can handle 7 different tab locations in 1/2'' increaments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> upper arm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lower arm, This set-up will allow for some bad-ass lock-up,with very little suspension travling forward :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as always, all our bar ends are TIG welded for superior strength
> 
> Often imatated ,but never duplicated.....Wonder how long before some one copies this :biggrin:
> *


could that help in my plans


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by 81cut_@Dec 17 2010, 05:50 PM~19355423
> *I wanna get my black magic in action!! Hahah just looking for opinions does anyone knw how a number 9 head will do on ten batts or am I better off with a 11. Any input is appreciatted.
> *


11 will do good


----------



## Pjay

*MERRY X-MAS TO ALL THE BLACK MAGIC FAMILY ! *


----------



## matdogg




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Dec 23 2010, 10:23 PM~19407137
> *
> *


O-hi-O's #1 chipper......Or should I say Ice breaker :wow: 

Looks good MATT


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Dec 23 2010, 09:23 PM~19407137
> *
> *


looking good dawg


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Dec 23 2010, 10:23 PM~19407137
> *
> *


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Dec 23 2010, 09:23 PM~19407137
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: hits good


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Merry Christmas from the TRU RYDAZ!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

WISHING ALL A VERY MERRY X-MAS & HAPPY NEW YEAR FROM ALL OF US HERE AT BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS


----------



## 1WIKD79

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 1WIKD79

how much for some 
Telescopic Cylinders :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN




----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Yo big M ima be sending sum $ today homie.


----------



## straight clownin

TTT


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Nvrmind I forgot its monday.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Dec 27 2010, 08:41 AM~19429926
> *Yo big M ima be sending sum $ today homie.
> *


   :run: :sprint:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 28 2010, 02:51 PM~19440901
> *    :run:  :sprint:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## keola808

*whats da prices on some 8in. cyliders raw and chrome?....and street and comp motors?*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jan 4 2011, 03:01 PM~19501609
> *whats da prices on some 8in. cyliders raw and chrome?....and street and comp motors?
> *


pm sent


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

enybody got andrews blue or matts gold cutlas in action at the new years hop :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

our boy andrew from jersey :cheesy:


----------



## lvj64

:thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 5 2011, 01:28 PM~19511438
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> our boy andrew from jersey :cheesy:
> *


shit was working gotta give props traveled the width of the countr just to hop


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 5 2011, 02:28 PM~19511438
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> our boy andrew from jersey :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760

WHATS UP RON.. HERE'S A PICTURE FROM BACK IN THE DAYZ... RNJ HYDRUALICS .. :biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 5 2011, 01:28 PM~19511438
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> our boy andrew from jersey :cheesy:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jan 6 2011, 02:48 AM~19518994
> *WHATS UP RON.. HERE'S A PICTURE FROM BACK IN THE DAYZ... RNJ HYDRUALICS .. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bringing back to the ol skool days. Where u found this pic?


----------



## ChanceCustoms

*WE LIKE TO THANK THE CREW AT B.M.H. FOR SUPPORT
AND THE GREAT CUSTOMER SERVICE AND SPEEDY SHIPPING* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## red Hormiga

:wave: *I'LL STOP BY ON SAT TO PIKUP THE TELE'S & THOSE NEW BUSHINGS FOR THE TRAILING ARMS.* :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Thanks M n OJ


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jan 6 2011, 10:27 AM~19520568
> *Bringing back to the ol skool days. Where u found this pic?
> *


ON MY PHOTO ALBUM.. OH MAN RON KNOWS I GOT ALL THE OLD SKOOL PIX FROM BACK WHEN HE USED TO HOP 15'... :biggrin: I WILL POST SOME MORE ,,I HOPE HE DONT GET MAD...


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by ChanceCustoms+Jan 6 2011, 01:27 PM~19522040-->
> 
> 
> 
> *WE LIKE TO THANK THE CREW AT B.M.H. FOR SUPPORT
> AND THE GREAT CUSTOMER SERVICE AND SPEEDY SHIPPING* :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: thanks bradda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by red [email protected] 6 2011, 11:08 PM~19527640
> *:wave: I'LL STOP BY ON SAT TO PIKUP THE TELE'S & THOSE NEW BUSHINGS FOR THE TRAILING ARMS. :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hannibal Lector_@Jan 6 2011, 11:14 PM~19527685
> *Thanks M n OJ
> *


  no prob bradda


----------



## bigboylarry

:biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Jan 7 2011, 01:46 PM~19531921
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie South




----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jan 7 2011, 10:17 PM~19536560
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN FREDDY YOU FINALLY GOT IT WORKIN....DID THOSE WIRING DIAGRAMS HELP :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by ChanceCustoms_@Jan 6 2011, 01:27 PM~19522040
> *WE LIKE TO THANK THE CREW AT B.M.H. FOR SUPPORT
> AND THE GREAT CUSTOMER SERVICE AND SPEEDY SHIPPING :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HEY HIT ME SO I CAN GIVE YOU THE RUN DOWN ON THE SHOW SPONSORSHIP


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jan 8 2011, 12:19 AM~19537538
> *HEY HIT ME SO I CAN GIVE YOU THE RUN DOWN ON THE SHOW SPONSORSHIP
> *


 :0


----------



## beanerman

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Jan 6 2011, 02:48 AM~19518994
> *WHATS UP RON.. HERE'S A PICTURE FROM BACK IN THE DAYZ... RNJ HYDRUALICS .. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whos the white guy is he judge :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jan 8 2011, 12:19 AM~19537538
> *HEY HIT ME SO I CAN GIVE YOU THE RUN DOWN ON THE SHOW SPONSORSHIP
> *


Wat it do playa! We good to go nikka?!


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jan 8 2011, 10:35 AM~19539508
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Both were hitting real good


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Jan 8 2011, 11:35 AM~19539939
> *Both were hitting real good
> *


Wassup dougie howz ur regal comin along?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jan 8 2011, 01:16 PM~19540675
> *Wassup dougie howz ur regal comin along?
> *


good almost done jus been waiting for a piston kit frm black magic n its ready to hit


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

BMH.. COAST TO COAST WE DO THE MOST :0


----------



## Bowtie South

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jan 8 2011, 02:19 AM~19537527
> *DAMN FREDDY YOU FINALLY GOT IT WORKIN....DID THOSE WIRING DIAGRAMS HELP :biggrin:
> *


no not yet, thats when it first came out, i pulled it out the storage last week, going to tear apart real soon...


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:cheesy:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/8264315


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 14 2011, 08:10 PM~19599209
> *sneak pic  of our lastest masterpiece.Rickys 64 rag's old school BMH setup all hardlined out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting nice and low.
> *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin+Jan 14 2011, 05:07 PM~19598765-->
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/8264315
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OLDSCHOOL_@Jan 15 2011, 12:59 AM~19603106
> *
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Pjay




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:cheesy:


----------



## browninthe810

how much for a two pump kit if i need one plumbed with a single dump and a y block ,3/4 block front pump only #9 marz shipped to 48507 oh ya with a italian dump


----------



## dougy83




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by browninthe810_@Jan 20 2011, 03:09 PM~19651143
> *how much for a two pump kit if i need one plumbed with a single dump and a y block ,3/4 block front pump only #9 marz shipped to 48507
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## browninthe810

any pics or vids of any non piston pumps in action?


----------



## dougy83

:rimshot:


----------



## Pjay

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Tied for 1st place at Chance Customs. BMH equip. TTT


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

heres ron driving his shit on mlk day... lol


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

and oj putting it down....


----------



## DEWEY

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT+Jan 24 2011, 02:02 PM~19682659-->
> 
> 
> 
> heres ron driving his shit on mlk day... lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-POPEYE4RMGT_@Jan 24 2011, 02:07 PM~19682701
> *and oj putting it down....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup popeye! Wassup sean! How u guys been? Nice pics btw homie.


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jan 24 2011, 02:35 PM~19683390
> *Wassup popeye! Wassup sean! How u guys been? Nice pics btw homie.
> *


What up homie?? Elco is looking good bro!!


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jan 24 2011, 12:02 PM~19682659
> *heres ron driving his shit on mlk day... lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Not as good as ur cutty :biggrin: thanks thouigh. I still got bugs I gotta find still but its a chipper :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT+Jan 24 2011, 01:02 PM~19682659-->
> 
> 
> 
> heres ron driving his shit on mlk day... lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-POPEYE4RMGT_@Jan 24 2011, 01:07 PM~19682701
> *and oj putting it down....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin good CHIPPERS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83




----------



## stevie d

sup fam


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## china

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jan 23 2011, 11:32 PM~19679816
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by china_@Jan 25 2011, 11:03 AM~19692815
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Chipper.


----------



## Paul K

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT+Jan 25 2011, 06:02 AM~19682659-->
> 
> 
> 
> heres ron driving his shit on mlk day... lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-POPEYE4RMGT_@Jan 25 2011, 06:07 AM~19682701
> *and oj putting it down....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



fucken sweet man


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jan 24 2011, 01:02 PM~19682659
> *heres ron driving his shit on mlk day... lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I see you even got the GoodTimes plaque in the pic...LOL


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 25 2011, 03:43 AM~19690849
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Photo shoot for the mag????? :0 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by Paul K_@Jan 25 2011, 11:33 PM~19699910
> *fucken sweet man
> *


Wat up pauly shore. I haven't seen u in a long time brotha. Pm me ur address so I can send u ur stuff.


----------



## Paul K

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jan 27 2011, 02:17 AM~19701635
> *Wat up pauly shore. I haven't seen u in a long time brotha. Pm me ur address so I can send u ur stuff.
> *


Pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Paul K_@Jan 26 2011, 02:19 PM~19704274
> *Pm sent  :biggrin:
> *


sssssssssssssssssup kant


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jan 24 2011, 12:02 PM~19682659
> *heres ron driving his shit on mlk day... lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ron is you huggin ya steerin wheel for dear life or what? lol cutty lookin clean homie


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup ron hit me up when u got the time. Thanks.


----------



## DEWEY

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 26 2011, 01:40 AM~19699965
> *I see you even got the GoodTimes plaque in the pic...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


well yes, yes he did ron u know u like that :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jan 25 2011, 01:22 AM~19690347
> *sup fam
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## browninthe810

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 20 2011, 07:26 PM~19651856
> *pm sent :biggrin:
> *


still waiting on a price homie.


----------



## Pjay

*Hope the BM crew can make it out * :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Paul K

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jan 27 2011, 09:09 AM~19704704
> *sssssssssssssssssup kant
> *


Tru Rydaz looking good stevie


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Paul K_@Jan 27 2011, 07:29 PM~19716956
> *Tru Rydaz looking good  stevie
> *


thanks dawg just starting a chapter out in oz world wide nikkah lol


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jan 27 2011, 08:54 PM~19717159
> *thanks dawg just starting a chapter out in oz world wide nikkah lol
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: How come i didnt hear bout this


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jan 27 2011, 10:25 PM~19719023
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: How come i didnt hear bout this
> *


X2


----------



## Paul K

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jan 28 2011, 01:54 PM~19717159
> *thanks dawg just starting a chapter out in oz world wide nikkah lol
> *


Holy chit...... U got to come over to Aus then :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay




----------



## Chris

just finished this BMH setup


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup pauly shore. How u been govnah.


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jan 27 2011, 10:25 PM~19719023
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: How come i didnt hear bout this
> *


its not official yet im sure i told ya we was thinking bout starting a chapter out there


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jan 28 2011, 12:08 PM~19722788
> *its not official yet im sure i told ya we was thinking bout starting a chapter out there
> *


Where is this that ur talkin about. You never told me when u were takin a shit.


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jan 27 2011, 11:52 PM~19719764
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


:run:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Pjay+Jan 28 2011, 12:52 AM~19719764-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lookin good, for 1st test, need a longer switch cord....you look fuuny like that
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Chris_@Jan 28 2011, 01:07 AM~19719838
> *just finished this BMH setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Here some work we doing from January

Freshing up an old hopper frame ?????, More polishing of turds!!!..LOL










































































Chromin' out the undies


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup ron u goin NM in april?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jan 28 2011, 02:48 PM~19723478
> *Wassup ron u goin NM in april?
> *


u mean march fruit fly


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 28 2011, 01:30 PM~19723333
> *Lookin good, for 1st test, need a longer switch cord....you look fuuny like that
> :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks its me hitting it lol I was lazy to wire the single switch n anxious to hit it gotta mess with the springs a lil :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 28 2011, 01:39 PM~19723408
> *Here some work we doing from January
> 
> Freshing up an old hopper frame ?????, More polishing of turds!!!..LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chromin' out the undies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Frame is off the hook the leafing is the shit n the lil black magic cross :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

I have a show to attend here in march. Then NM in april I belive for Tru Rydaz 1st annual hop.


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jan 28 2011, 04:54 PM~19724691
> *I have a show to attend here in march. Then NM in april I belive for Tru Rydaz 1st annual hop.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Hey ron I'm ready for that pallet. Ima send u the other stuffs that I still have here.


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jan 23 2011, 11:32 PM~19679816
> *<img src=\'http://i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn93/Pjay505/TRU%20RYDAZ/Juniorchippin-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 29 2011, 08:10 AM~19729216
> *
> *


Wassup big al this yo hawaiian brotha on the switch chippin like a nervous bitch. Howzit. Seeu in vegas. Ima head to New Mexico first then vegas bound. Can't wait.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup big al. This yo hawaii homie on the switch nervous as hell. How u been. On my tailgate says "it is wat it is". Hahaha


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 25 2011, 02:43 AM~19690849
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector+Jan 28 2011, 12:24 PM~19722894-->
> 
> 
> 
> Where is this that ur talkin about. You never told me when u were takin a shit.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> australian chapter ,i was buzy pinching off a turtle head the other day to tell ya lol
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 28 2011, 01:39 PM~19723408
> *Here some work we doing from January
> 
> Freshing up an old hopper frame ?????, More polishing of turds!!!..LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chromin' out the undies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good cheese wizz cant wait to get back out there its been tooooo long i need some sun lol


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jan 27 2011, 11:52 PM~19719764
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn how many batts to the front?


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Jan 29 2011, 06:00 PM~19732307
> *damn how many batts to the front?
> *


DBL black magic piston 12 batts 8 connected to the front :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

K.C's frame/roller we almost finished up?? just did the brake and fuel lines,

































Curtis caddy, This car has been in the works for 8 years, We just fininshing the set-up and doing hardlines ,and getting it running

































Here is another set-up we doing, This was pic awhile back, It was the long-arm G-body frame we featured 2 yrs ago, It's now too in the completion mode,this car is a 75-80 single with a V-8  

































Even got Jermaine, and Lil MO puttin in some O.T


----------



## MUFASA

HEY CRACKER........DONT FORGET BOUT ME WHEN U IN L.A. ! :angry:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 29 2011, 10:00 PM~19733589
> *HEY CRACKER........DONT FORGET BOUT ME WHEN U IN L.A. ! :angry:
> *


Don't trip ma brown brother


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 29 2011, 09:09 PM~19733648
> *Don't trip ma brown brother
> *


----------



## Pjay




----------



## dougy83




----------



## OLDSCHOOL

Lookin good hommie......!


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Jan 28 2011, 02:07 AM~19719838
> *just finished this BMH setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lvj64

PERM I NEED MY TRUNK LIKE THAT


----------



## DEWEY

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 29 2011, 10:23 PM~19733307
> *
> Even got Jermaine, and Lil MO puttin in some O.T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 ron u got him to work :wow: lol j/k how thangs in lv


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 29 2011, 09:23 PM~19733307
> *
> Even got Jermaine, and Lil MO puttin in some O.T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Still in his homeless flannel I see! We need to chip in and get him a new flannel :biggrin: 

Frames looking good out there Ron!! See you in June like always


----------



## matdogg

Got my checks today....man that was fast :sprint: 

Thanks Big M


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Jan 31 2011, 02:57 PM~19747336
> *Got my checks today....man that was fast :sprint:
> 
> Thanks Big M
> *


 :cheesy: no prob. homie.. sry bout the mix up :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin: 









[/QUOTE]

*HOP RULES. *</span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>$20.00 TO HOP 

$75.00 DOLLARS PAY OUT FOR EACH CATERGORY

SINGLE PUMP AND DOUBLE PUMP ONLY

STREET AND RADICALS CARS WILL WILL BE HOPING TOGETHER IN SAME CATERGORY.

MINIMUN IF 3 CARS PER CATERGORY

WE WILL HAVE A RULER TO MEASURE.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup big chippers. The frame is lookin nice. TTT for the homies.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:cheesy:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 2 2011, 01:24 PM~19767134
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 2 2011, 12:24 PM~19767134
> *:cheesy:
> *


Wat up fudge brownie! :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Pjay+Feb 2 2011, 03:44 PM~19768648-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hannibal Lector_@Feb 2 2011, 07:01 PM~19770860
> *Wat up fudge brownie! :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh: :wave:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Haha M wassup :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty

ttt


----------



## Hannibal Lector

TTT for the homies.


----------



## eastbay_drop

See u guys tomorrow, we r almost half way there


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

THANKS BIG M FOR TAKIN MY ORDER ON THEM CYLINDERS. ONCE AGAIN I CALL AND SOMEONE THERE TO ANSWER AND TAKE MY ORDER! BADASS SERVICE!


----------



## eastbay_drop

whats up guys, we just made it home. we had fun hangin out at the shop today, see ya when the caddy is done


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup M. Lemme know when u got time to start on my pallet. Thanks bro.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough+Feb 10 2011, 11:39 PM~19842148-->
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS BIG M FOR TAKIN MY ORDER ON THEM CYLINDERS. ONCE AGAIN I CALL AND SOMEONE THERE TO ANSWER AND TAKE MY ORDER! BADASS SERVICE!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks player.. we try to do our best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2011, 05:14 AM~19850914
> *whats up guys, we just made it home. we had fun hangin out at the shop today, see ya when the caddy is done
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hannibal Lector_@Feb 12 2011, 10:22 AM~19851851
> *Wassup M. Lemme know when u got time to start on my pallet. Thanks bro.
> *


 :0


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 12 2011, 03:38 PM~19853306
> *thanks player.. we try to do our best
> :biggrin:
> 
> :0
> *


 sssup holmessss


----------



## Pjay

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## p-funckimpala

:wave:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 12 2011, 09:08 PM~19854937
> *sssup holmessss
> *


ssssss ssssssss sssssssssedio


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 14 2011, 04:47 PM~19868748
> *ssssss ssssssss sssssssssedio
> *


sssssssssssssssssssup cheerleader ssssssssssssssssssssssideliner


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Feb 14 2011, 04:17 PM~19868973
> *sssssssssssssssssssup cheerleader ssssssssssssssssssssssideliner
> *


 :0 :h5:


----------



## *New Movement Md*

NEW MOVEMENT C.C. 
Maryland
PROSPECT
This will be the NEWEST member of the New Movement C.C. Family..



















I'll post up some more after I get the other 4 batteries and stuff tom..
[/quote]

BLACK MAGIC..! :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

ON THE WAY RON CROSSING OVER youll have it tomorrow give me a call when you recive it


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 16 2011, 02:39 PM~19884134
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ON THE WAY RON CROSSING OVER youll have it tomorrow give me a call when you recive it
> *



WHAT THE FUCK YOU DOIN ON HERE.J/K GLAD YOU'RE FINALLY REPPIN THE DARKSIDE :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Welcome to the darkside. wassup ron n jorge!


----------



## dougy83

:wow: :thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 16 2011, 11:39 AM~19884134
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ON THE WAY RON CROSSING OVER youll have it tomorrow give me a call when you recive it
> *


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Feb 16 2011, 03:59 PM~19886073
> *WHAT THE FUCK YOU DOIN ON HERE.J/K GLAD YOU'RE FINALLY REPPIN THE DARKSIDE :biggrin:
> *



shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh im tryin to creep in the back *****!


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Feb 16 2011, 05:30 PM~19886845
> *:wow:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

BMH TTT


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 17 2011, 08:41 AM~19891751
> *BMH TTT
> *


x2


----------



## Maldito78




----------



## dougy83




----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 17 2011, 09:41 AM~19891751
> *BMH TTT
> *


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Feb 17 2011, 11:00 PM~19899114
> *
> *


i just got a text from ron he said you aint a chipper no more haha


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 18 2011, 12:30 AM~19899711
> *i just got a text from ron he said you aint a chipper no more haha
> *


YEP.. I SEEN IT MYSELF.. HE'S NO CHIPPER.. HE A JAYS :0


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by stevie d+Feb 18 2011, 01:30 AM~19899711-->
> 
> 
> 
> i just got a text from ron he said you aint a chipper no more haha
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 18 2011, 01:28 PM~19902362
> *YEP.. I SEEN IT MYSELF.. HE'S NO CHIPPER.. HE A JAYS :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I will have to have M take a pic n post it

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Feb 18 2011, 01:06 PM~19902560
> * I will have to have M take a pic n post it
> *


Post a vid


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 18 2011, 01:28 PM~19902362
> *YEP.. I SEEN IT MYSELF.. HE'S NO CHIPPER.. HE A JAYS :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


They want a video of u with ur pom poms :biggrin:


----------



## 250/604

Whats up guys...got my pallet in today...looks fucking tight....thanks again Matt


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Feb 18 2011, 01:44 PM~19902744
> *They want a video of u with ur pom poms  :biggrin:
> *


M and Hanibal can dance together aaaaloha :rimshot:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Yeah yeah pjay. We see in april. Wassup homies!


----------



## Pjay




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup pj . Hoppon tonite?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 19 2011, 03:22 PM~19910882
> *Wassup pj . Hoppon tonite?
> *


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Stewie hittin higher than me. I see pjay is chargin the batts.


----------



## TROUBLESOME

*I WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME THE NEWEST DIST. TO THE BLACK MAGIC FAMILY....PJ'S 505 CUSTOMS IS NOW A DISTRIBUTOR FOR BLACK MAGIC....HE STEPPED HIS GAME UP FROM WHOLESALE AND WILL NOW BE HANDLING ALL YOUR BLACK MAGIC NEEDS FOR NEW MEXICO!!!* :wow:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Feb 19 2011, 06:28 PM~19911892
> *I WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME THE NEWEST DIST. TO THE BLACK MAGIC FAMILY....PJ'S 505 CUSTOMS IS NOW A DISTRIBUTOR FOR BLACK MAGIC....HE STEPPED HIS GAME UP FROM WHOLESALE AND WILL NOW BE HANDLING ALL YOUR BLACK MAGIC NEEDS FOR NEW MEXICO!!! :wow:
> *


Hell yeah


----------



## Pjay

:biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Feb 19 2011, 06:28 PM~19911892
> *I WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME THE NEWEST DIST. TO THE BLACK MAGIC FAMILY....PJ'S 505 CUSTOMS IS NOW A DISTRIBUTOR FOR BLACK MAGIC....HE STEPPED HIS GAME UP FROM WHOLESALE AND WILL NOW BE HANDLING ALL YOUR BLACK MAGIC NEEDS FOR NEW MEXICO!!! :wow:
> *


:thumbsup: hell ya


----------



## beanerman

Sup guys :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay




----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Feb 19 2011, 06:28 PM~19911892
> *I WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME THE NEWEST DIST. TO THE BLACK MAGIC FAMILY....PJ'S 505 CUSTOMS IS NOW A DISTRIBUTOR FOR BLACK MAGIC....HE STEPPED HIS GAME UP FROM WHOLESALE AND WILL NOW BE HANDLING ALL YOUR BLACK MAGIC NEEDS FOR NEW MEXICO!!! :wow:
> *


props to pj from 505 customs for joining the family he puts in mad work even tho he is a chipper :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 20 2011, 01:55 PM~19916555
> *props to pj from 505 customs for joining the family he puts in mad work even tho he is a chipper  :biggrin:
> *


SUP CHIIPS


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 20 2011, 02:10 PM~19916951
> *SUP CHIIPS
> *


Sup dawg


----------



## .TODD

What up Ron


----------



## E

nice hop vids


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Feb 20 2011, 10:46 AM~19915670
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wtf pjay on the bumperrrrrr! I remember that wagon 2 years back


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Pjay+Feb 20 2011, 10:46 AM~19915670-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hannibal Lector_@Feb 21 2011, 05:10 PM~19925744
> *Wtf pjay on the bumperrrrrr! I remember that wagon 2 years back
> *


----------



## dougy83

:biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Feb 21 2011, 06:06 PM~19926232
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 21 2011, 05:10 PM~19925744
> *Wtf pjay on the bumperrrrrr! I remember that wagon 2 years back
> *


it was a shock to me aswell lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 21 2011, 11:13 PM~19929224
> *it was a shock to me aswell lol  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


P.J's finally chipped up some asphalt :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Hell ya Homies, we gonna be lookin sick as fuck this sumer !!!!!!

Here's alittle sneak preview of the Ol' Radical getting a face lift  

Building a 500 H.P small block to twist the spokes out my wheels..LOL :wow: 













































.620 lift Roller with rev kit ,so I can redline the shit outta her









got all the aluminum shit chromed,Water pump,intank











Heres some a few pics of the chassis




































Even got the Turbo 350 trans bling'n


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

And this is gonna be my new hopper :wow: Mite even cut the roof Steve :0


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 21 2011, 11:20 PM~19929314
> *P.J's finally chipped up some asphalt :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 21 2011, 11:23 PM~19929353
> *Hell ya Homies, we gonna be lookin sick as fuck this sumer !!!!!!
> 
> Here's alittle sneak preview of the Ol' Radical getting a face lift
> 
> Building a 500 H.P small block to twist the spokes out my wheels..LOL :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .620 lift Roller with rev kit ,so I can redline the shit outta her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got all the aluminum shit chromed,Water pump,intank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres some a few pics of the chassis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even got the Turbo 350 trans bling'n
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Got to see it in person ! Badass frame cant wait to see the final product :biggrin:


----------



## china

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Feb 21 2011, 10:36 PM~19929525
> *Got to see it in person ! Badass frame cant wait to see the final product  :biggrin:
> *


Saw it in person as well and its coming out hard :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 21 2011, 10:26 PM~19929395
> *And this is gonna be my new hopper :wow:  Mite even cut the roof Steve :0
> *


Remember I got that t top roof here if you need it Holmes


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 22 2011, 12:27 PM~19932665
> *Remember I got that t top roof here if you need it Holmes
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## ChanceCustoms

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

TTT for the nice work brah!


----------



## .TODD

BUMP


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 22 2011, 05:25 PM~19934707
> *BUMP
> *


Call me playa


----------



## DEWEY

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 22 2011, 12:26 AM~19929395
> *And this is gonna be my new hopper :wow:  Mite even cut the roof Steve :0
> *


u cant ever go wrong with blowing da brains out :biggrin: 
i did on my cut


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Feb 22 2011, 03:40 PM~19933989
> *X2  :biggrin:
> *


You have enough of em :biggrin:


----------



## Vayzfinest

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 20 2010, 03:46 PM~18613179
> *Heres an Old Skool New set-up we did for Fabian at Street riders, It's going into a 64 vert fronm West Texas....Dirty LMK what you think playa :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for this but single dump?


----------



## DREAM ON

Here is a pic i took years ago at the Bakersfield show....


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Feb 24 2011, 05:19 PM~19952753
> *Here is a pic i took years ago at the Bakersfield show....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: dam talk about a 3 wheel :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Ron hit me up bout aprill thanks.


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Feb 24 2011, 06:19 PM~19952753
> *Here is a pic i took years ago at the Bakersfield show....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## pinche chico

WHUTTUP BMH ,,, :biggrin:


----------



## straight klown

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Feb 24 2011, 05:19 PM~19952753
> *Here is a pic i took years ago at the Bakersfield show....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## matdogg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Ieak0VWXMc


----------



## p-funckimpala

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Feb 28 2011, 05:44 PM~19982173
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Ieak0VWXMc
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Feb 28 2011, 07:44 PM~19982173
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Ieak0VWXMc
> *




BUMPER TIME HOMIE


----------



## Pjay




----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Feb 28 2011, 07:28 PM~19983535
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Feb 28 2011, 10:01 PM~19984666
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Stewie hops higher than ur regal :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Feb 28 2011, 09:06 PM~19984722
> *Stewie hops higher than ur regal  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: now ya


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Feb 28 2011, 11:48 PM~19986216
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam clean :wow:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin: 

*HOP RULES. </span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>$20.00 TO HOP 

$75.00 DOLLARS PAY OUT FOR EACH CATERGORY

SINGLE PUMP AND DOUBLE PUMP ONLY

STREET AND RADICALS CARS WILL WILL BE HOPING TOGETHER IN SAME CATERGORY.

MINIMUN IF 3 CARS PER CATERGORY

WE WILL HAVE A RULER TO MEASURE. 
*


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by matdogg+Feb 28 2011, 05:44 PM~19982173-->
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Ieak0VWXMc
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dammmmm On the bump like 20 times...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2011, 06:44 PM~19982657
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Andrew, I wish I could've been there homie, Lookin good to playa...Reppin the big N.J :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DREAM ON_@Mar 1 2011, 12:48 AM~19986216
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I miss that car


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Damn my lil boy elijah asked bout that car. We still have the pic of ur impala. Clean car.


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Mar 1 2011, 12:48 AM~19986216
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Mar 2 2011, 11:19 AM~19997437
> *
> *


Wassup homie. Wat it dew


----------



## magoo

Check it out fellas! Another great AZ show happening April 16th 2011












Lowrider Enthusiast,

Attached is the exhibitor application and flyer for the 3rd Annual Ft. McDowell Car Show and Concert scheduled for April 16th. We look forward in having you participate in the event. Move-in is scheduled for Friday the 15th from 4 PM TO 8 PM and Saturday the 16th 9 AM to 3 PM. Show opens to the public at 4:00 PM. You may mail back completed apps or scan and email to [email protected]. The first 250 entries are FREE Registration with 4 wristbands for each exhibitor. You will receive confirmation letters via email. Radission Hotel discount information soon to come.

The car show and concert will feature a car hop and dance. Old School Concert featuring Chubb Rock, Shai, H-Town, Rob Base, and Al B Sure. 
• 1st, 2nd and 3rd Place awards open to all classes. 
• Special Ft. McDowell Presidents Award
• Best of Show $300.00, $200.00, and $100.00
• Best Motorcycle $200.00
• Best Bike $100.00


You may also register on line at: mega1043.com

Please call (480) 215-1398 if you have any questions

Thank you
Richard Ochoa
Motorsport Showcase LLC



Ft. McDowell Casino Lowrider Car Show and Concert Special Event Application
April 16, 2011
NAME OF ENTRANT (Herein referred to as “You” or “Entrant”):¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬___________________________________¬¬¬¬_____
ADDRESS:______________________________CITY_________________STATE________ZIP___________
TYPE OF ENTRY:_____________________________YEAR:____________MAKE/MODEL______________
CLUB AFFILIATION:___________________________PHONE NUMBER:____________________________
E-MAIL ADDRESS:___________________________________________
All entries are subject to approval by Show Staff and must pass day of inspection. Show staff has the right to refuse any entry. Once an entry has been approved there shall be no substitutions without prior approval of Show Management.
Show Management assumes no responsibility or liability for any theft or damage of Entrant’s vehicle and/or of display and related items. Entrant agrees to indemnify and hold harmless Ft. McDowell Casino, Mega Radio, Motorsport Showcase as well as their employees, trustees, officers and sponsors from any and all Claim in connection with any accident, loss, injury (including death) or damage to persons or property arising out of any acts, errors or omissions of Entrant.
This Agreement supersedes any and all other Agreements between Show Management and Entrant, either oral or written, and this Agreement can only be modified in writing by the mutual agreement of the parties. This Agreement and all rights may not be assigned without the prior written consent of the Show Management.
Security: During move-in, show, and move-out, Ft. McDowell Casino and its contractors will provide security, but this does not insure against any theft or damage. Entrant therefore assumes all responsibility regarding his/her vehicle into the event and during show hours.
Electricity will be very limited and furnished upon reasonable availability and only if requested in advance. You assume all liability for connections and your lighting fixtures.
Show Staff reserves the right to photograph, videotape, or reproduce in any medium, any entry.
All fire and safety regulations must be followed to the letter or Entrant is submitted to applied fines. Entrant cannot move his/her vehicle, or operate his/her hydraulic or air suspension during show hours or when general public is in attendence.
(Show Management and Show Staff references refer to designated Ft. McDowell Casino, Mega Radio, and Motorsport Showcase employees, trustees, officers, and contractors) 
NO ALCOHOLIC BEVERAGES, WEAPONS, OR ILLEGAL PARAPHERNALIA WILL BE ALLOWED ON GROUNDS. A VIOLATION OF THIS PROVISION WILL RESULT IN ENTRANT’S REMOVAL FROM THE EVENT AND ALL LOCAL LAWS WILL BE ENFORCED.
ENTRANT WILL BE HELD FULLY RESPONSIBLE AND LIABLE FOR ANY DAMAGES THAT OCCUR FROM MOVEMENT OF HIS/HER ENTRY AND/OR SUPPORT VEHICLE.
AS AN ENTRANT, I FULLY UNDERSTAND THE RULES AND REGULATIONS SET FORTH BY THE FACILITY, SHOW MANAGEMENT AND ON-SITE REGULATIONS.
EACH EXHIBITOR WILL RECEIVE UP TO 4 COMPLEMENTARY WRISTBANDS WHICH MUST BE WORN TO GAIN ENTRY TO EVENT. DUE TO TRIBAL AND ARIZONA GAMING LAWS, ALL EXHIBITORS CHILDREN AND ADULTS WILL NEED A WRISTBAND AND NO ONE UNDER THE AGE OF 21 YEARS WILL BE ALLOWED IN MAIN CASINO.
SIGNATURE:______________________________________________DATE_________________________
RETURN COMPLETED APPLICATION TO: Motorsport Showcase @ EMAIL [email protected] 
or Phone. (480) 215-1398


----------



## stevie d

Ttt


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 2 2011, 11:24 PM~20003948
> *Ttt
> *


Wat up govnah!


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Mar 3 2011, 12:57 AM~20004524
> *Wat up govnah!
> *


aloha bra howsit (that's what dog saiz on tv lol )


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector+Mar 3 2011, 01:57 AM~20004524-->
> 
> 
> 
> Wat up govnah!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-stevie d_@Mar 3 2011, 09:10 AM~20005454
> *aloha bra howsit (that's what dog saiz on tv lol )
> *


CHRISPS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Feb 28 2011, 05:44 PM~19982173
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Ieak0VWXMc
> *


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 2 2011, 04:09 PM~19998863
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M




----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Mar 3 2011, 03:02 PM~20007719
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Stewie world tour continues


----------



## Pjay

*JUST 6 MORE WEEKS ! HOPE TO SEE THE BLACK MAGIC FAMILY IN APRIL * :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 2 2011, 03:09 PM~19998863
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:scrutinize: did that used to be blue :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## p-funckimpala

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 3 2011, 03:38 PM~20008027
> *:scrutinize:  did that used to be blue  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 




Looking good mat....


----------



## 559karlo




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

A custom whammy we built for *MaGoO's KuStUm HyDrAuLiCs*




























Sorry Brotha  , hope with some of the UPGRADES will make it worth the wait

The lines will be sent out tomorrow and high polished :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico

:wow: you can do that with a whammy ? as a light bulb lites up over my head,,,
everyone wants subs in the trunk and 3 poumps,,now i know,,,thanks ron :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 4 2011, 01:46 AM~20012452
> *A custom whammy we built for MaGoO's KuStUm HyDrAuLiCs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Brotha   , hope with some of the UPGRADES will make it worth the wait
> 
> The lines will be sent out tomorrow and high polished :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Howzit hawaiian what u goin goin be doin today cuuuuuz?


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Pjay+Mar 4 2011, 01:23 PM~20015243-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hannibal Lector_@Mar 4 2011, 01:28 PM~20015277
> *Howzit hawaiian what u goin goin be doin today cuuuuuz?
> *


my 2 fav chipperz :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 4 2011, 11:10 PM~20019412
> *my 2 fav chipperz  :biggrin:
> *


Be careful. Ron n M will get jealous.wassup govnah workin on my shit. So I can chip like pjay.


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Mar 5 2011, 02:07 AM~20020299
> *Be careful. Ron n M will get jealous.wassup govnah workin on my shit. So I can chip like pjay.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Mar 5 2011, 01:19 AM~20020327
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'm feeling that camper shell. Haha.


----------



## straight klown

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Mar 5 2011, 02:01 AM~20020411
> *I'm feeling that camper shell. Haha.
> *





It makes it aerodynamic :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Mar 5 2011, 03:01 AM~20020411
> *I'm feeling that camper shell. Haha.
> *


Thats the winter gear :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

TTT


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Mar 7 2011, 10:48 AM~20034433
> *TTT
> *


Whats up Jerry havent seen u in here in a bit :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CADI SWANGIN

I'm OK!

Japan will never give up, because we're descendants of samurais!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by CADI SWANGIN_@Mar 13 2011, 08:37 AM~20079939
> *I'm OK!
> 
> Japan will never give up, because we're descendants of samurais!
> *


Glad to hear you didn't get washed away....Stay up big Homies


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

JR heres a little sneak peek :biggrin: 




























should have more tomorrow


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 14 2011, 07:47 PM~20091332
> *JR heres a little sneak peek :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should have more tomorrow
> *


----------



## eastbay_drop

nice! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 14 2011, 06:47 PM~20091332
> *JR heres a little sneak peek :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should have more tomorrow
> *


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Mar 14 2011, 09:33 PM~20092523
> *nice!  :biggrin:
> *


I like the blue better :biggrin:


----------



## H&MEURO

Damn, it looks good.... :0 Great work, and we can't wait to get it back...We are happy with the blue!!!!!! Big H and Maria... :biggrin:


----------



## UCETAH

SALT LAKE UTAH


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by H&MEURO_@Mar 14 2011, 09:57 PM~20092845
> *Damn, it looks good.... :0 Great work, and we can't wait to get it back...We are happy with the blue!!!!!! Big H and Maria... :biggrin:
> *


Cool, I'm glad, we doing bigger lock up in the rear too rite

You should do some stripping and leaf like my Monte' just a suggestion :biggrin: 














































LMK our stripper can get it done in a few days :wow:


----------



## keola808

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 14 2011, 09:06 PM~20092934
> *Cool, I'm glad, we doing bigger lock up in the rear too rite
> 
> You should do some stripping and leaf like my Monte' just a suggestion :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMK our stripper can get it done in a few days :wow:
> *


  *work is lookin good* :thumbsup:


----------



## TWEEDY

damn ron.. that motor looks sick :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TWEEDY

damn ron.. that motor looks sick :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d

so good he had to say it twice lol :biggrin: 


looking good chipstick  

you need to be careful ron theres a black fella in 1 of the pics i think hes trying to steal summat :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics+Mar 14 2011, 09:06 PM~20092934-->
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, I'm glad, we doing bigger lock up in the rear too rite
> 
> You should do some stripping and leaf like my Monte' just a suggestion :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMK our stripper can get it done in a few days :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-stevie d_@Mar 14 2011, 10:17 PM~20093330
> *so good he had to say it twice lol  :biggrin:
> looking good chipstick
> 
> you need to be careful ron theres a black fella in 1 of the pics i think hes trying to steal summat  :biggrin:
> *


HEY KING CRUMPIT...ITS CHAPSTICK AND THAT FELLA AINT BLACK....HE'S A HONEY BEAR WITH A DOUBLE W....LMAO.....RON NEEDS TO SHACK THOSE BIG ASS RIMS AND TIRES THEN THAT SHIT WILL BE LOOKIN REAL SICK :wow: 

I SEE WHY NOTHING GETS DONE AFTER 5:30 YOU CLOWNS BE FUCKIN OFF INSTEAD OF WORKIN...IM SUPRISED MAINE AINT GOT THAT JUG OF CROWN IN HIS HANDS :uh:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 14 2011, 10:06 PM~20092934
> *Cool, I'm glad, we doing bigger lock up in the rear too rite
> 
> You should do some stripping and leaf like my Monte' just a suggestion :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMK our stripper can get it done in a few days :wow:
> *


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 14 2011, 11:51 PM~20093726
> *HEY KING CRUMPIT...ITS CHAPSTICK AND THAT FELLA AINT BLACK....HE'S A  HONEY BEAR WITH A DOUBLE W....LMAO.....RON NEEDS TO SHACK THOSE BIG ASS RIMS AND TIRES THEN THAT SHIT WILL BE LOOKIN REAL SICK :wow:
> 
> I SEE WHY NOTHING GETS DONE AFTER 5:30 YOU CLOWNS BE FUCKIN OFF INSTEAD OF WORKIN...IM SUPRISED MAINE AINT GOT THAT JUG OF CROWN IN HIS HANDS :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## H&MEURO

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 14 2011, 09:06 PM~20092934
> *Cool, I'm glad, we doing bigger lock up in the rear too rite
> 
> You should do some stripping and leaf like my Monte' just a suggestion :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMK our stripper can get it done in a few days :wow:
> *













You mean like the stripping on my Monte Carlo im about to pick up...Hurry up and get my motor in...I need it running before we pick up the big body!!!!! Yeah, go ahead and have him do the silver leafing and stripping!!!! PM me the price for the stripping, and the Monte if its for sale!!!


----------



## H&MEURO

Ron....we doing bigger lock up in the rear too rite...Yeah, your rite!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup ron! Howz my shipping.


----------



## ChanceCustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop

yup, i see drop mounts  



> _Originally posted by H&MEURO_@Mar 15 2011, 12:22 PM~20097239
> *Ron....we doing bigger lock up in the rear too rite...Yeah, your rite!!!
> *


----------



## H&MEURO

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Mar 15 2011, 04:15 PM~20098969
> *yup, i see drop mounts
> *




:uh: :0 :0 :0 :wow: dam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Just finish the homies Elco frame, Not a hopper, but he wants clean and a mean ass lock up













































4 wheel disc brakes ,605 steering ,chromed bolt in drops, 28 tele-scopics


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 14 2011, 10:51 PM~20093726
> *HEY KING CRUMPIT...ITS CHAPSTICK AND THAT FELLA AINT BLACK....HE'S A  HONEY BEAR WITH A DOUBLE W....LMAO.....RON NEEDS TO SHACK THOSE BIG ASS RIMS AND TIRES THEN THAT SHIT WILL BE LOOKIN REAL SICK :wow:
> 
> I SEE WHY NOTHING GETS DONE AFTER 5:30 YOU CLOWNS BE FUCKIN OFF INSTEAD OF WORKIN...IM SUPRISED MAINE AINT GOT THAT JUG OF CROWN IN HIS HANDS :uh:
> *


mmmmmmmmm :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 15 2011, 06:05 PM~20099811
> *Just finish the homies Elco frame, Not a hopper, but he wants clean and a mean ass lock up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 wheel disc brakes ,605 steering ,chromed bolt in drops, 28 tele-scopics
> *


:wow: dam its lookin killer good work


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 14 2011, 09:06 PM~20092934
> *Cool, I'm glad, we doing bigger lock up in the rear too rite
> 
> You should do some stripping and leaf like my Monte' just a suggestion :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMK our stripper can get it done in a few days :wow:
> *


damn ron thats comin out sick! when you bringin it to the nw? :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by 81cutty+Mar 15 2011, 07:06 PM~20099823-->
> 
> 
> 
> mmmmmmmmm  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PECKSEE and ESPRITE :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-vengence_@Mar 15 2011, 09:34 PM~20101334
> *damn ron thats comin out sick!  when you bringin it to the nw?  :biggrin:
> *


It will surely make it's rounds, just need more time too work on it..It was money first, which is in mad supplies now and a shit load of time. *Now* no time


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 15 2011, 07:05 PM~20099811
> *Just finish the homies Elco frame, Not a hopper, but he wants clean and a mean ass lock up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 wheel disc brakes ,605 steering ,chromed bolt in drops, 28 tele-scopics
> *


I NEED MY ELCO FRAME TO LOOK LIKE THAT :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME+Mar 14 2011, 11:51 PM~20093726-->
> 
> 
> 
> HEY KING CRUMPIT...ITS CHAPSTICK AND THAT FELLA AINT BLACK....HE'S A  HONEY BEAR WITH A DOUBLE W....LMAO.....RON NEEDS TO SHACK THOSE BIG ASS RIMS AND TIRES THEN THAT SHIT WILL BE LOOKIN REAL SICK :wow:
> 
> I SEE WHY NOTHING GETS DONE AFTER 5:30 YOU CLOWNS BE FUCKIN OFF INSTEAD OF WORKIN...IM SUPRISED MAINE AINT GOT THAT JUG OF CROWN IN HIS HANDS :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suck dis weiney *Nikkka*
> <!--QuoteBegin-81cutty@Mar 15 2011, 07:06 PM~20099823
> *mmmmmmmmm   :biggrin:
> MMMMMMMMMMMM ajestics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_


_




























Didn't like the factory motor mounts, and made some Bad-ass off-raod style one....Everything is ONE OFF :biggrin:_


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 16 2011, 12:14 AM~20103382
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suck dis weiney Nikkka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't like the factory motor mounts, and made some Bad-ass off-raod style one....Everything is ONE OFF :biggrin:
> *


_


post pics of mine when you get it all back together :biggrin:_


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 14 2011, 11:51 PM~20093726
> *HEY KING CRUMPIT...ITS CHAPSTICK AND THAT FELLA AINT BLACK....HE'S A  HONEY BEAR WITH A DOUBLE W....LMAO.....RON NEEDS TO SHACK THOSE BIG ASS RIMS AND TIRES THEN THAT SHIT WILL BE LOOKIN REAL SICK :wow:
> 
> I SEE WHY NOTHING GETS DONE AFTER 5:30 YOU CLOWNS BE FUCKIN OFF INSTEAD OF WORKIN...IM SUPRISED MAINE AINT GOT THAT JUG OF CROWN IN HIS HANDS :uh:
> *



That fool stays drunk :biggrin:


----------



## DEWEY

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Mar 16 2011, 08:46 AM~20104467
> *That fool stays drunk  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yes she does

:biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Mar 16 2011, 06:46 AM~20104467
> *That fool stays drunk  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Big sexy with the pinky stinky. Wassup sean!


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 16 2011, 01:14 AM~20103382
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suck dis weiney Nikkka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't like the factory motor mounts, and made some Bad-ass off-raod style one....Everything is ONE OFF :biggrin:
> *


_
Badass motor mounts right there? How much for some like that :biggrin:_


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Mar 16 2011, 06:46 AM~20104467
> *That fool stays drunk  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Mar 16 2011, 12:23 PM~20106074
> *Badass motor mounts right there?  How much for some like that  :biggrin:
> *


X2 How much :cheesy:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by .TODD+Mar 16 2011, 07:10 AM~20104345-->
> 
> 
> 
> post pics of mine when you get it all back together  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WILL DO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Purple [email protected] 16 2011, 07:46 AM~20104467
> *That fool stays drunk  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AND REPPIN TO THE FULLEREST
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pjay_@Mar 16 2011, 12:23 PM~20106074
> *Badass motor mounts right there?  How much for some like that  :biggrin:
> *


I SEE... CUSTOM WORK DONT COME CHEAP  

GOT THE STOCK CHROME 1'S WITH NEW POLY MOUNTS FOR 150 ..LMK


----------



## kansasfull

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Mar 16 2011, 08:46 AM~20104467
> *That fool stays drunk  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





come on now fellas,nothing wrong with killing a bottle or two of gold in the purple bag :biggrin: when you put in the hours we do at the shop so *s t w ...........n*


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Mar 16 2011, 10:01 PM~20109907
> *come on now fellas,nothing wrong with killing a bottle or two of gold in the purple bag :biggrin: when you put in the hours we do at the shop so s t w ...........n
> *


purple bag? You getting cheap on me homie lol you know we only kill reserve and xr fool. With an occasional bottle of cask 16 :biggrin: 

Man real talk j I got a fucking email from crown today and I had to step back and think am I drinking too much crown if these fools got my email and drop me an occasional line lol


----------



## kansasfull

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 15 2011, 12:51 AM~20093726
> *HEY KING CRUMPIT...ITS CHAPSTICK AND THAT FELLA AINT BLACK....HE'S A  HONEY BEAR WITH A DOUBLE W....LMAO.....RON NEEDS TO SHACK THOSE BIG ASS RIMS AND TIRES THEN THAT SHIT WILL BE LOOKIN REAL SICK :wow:
> 
> I SEE WHY NOTHING GETS DONE AFTER 5:30 YOU CLOWNS BE FUCKIN OFF INSTEAD OF WORKIN...IM SUPRISED MAINE AINT GOT THAT JUG OF CROWN IN HIS HANDS :uh:
> *


ok now juice lets not get started












:biggrin:


----------



## kansasfull

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Mar 16 2011, 11:11 PM~20110000
> *purple bag? You getting cheap on me homie lol you know we only kill reserve and xr fool. With an occasional bottle of  cask 16  :biggrin:
> 
> Man real talk j I got a fucking email from crown today and I had to step back and think am I drinking too much crown if these fools got my email and drop me an occasional line lol
> *


i went back to the reggy a while back i feel a lil better in the am :biggrin: 
hell they have been calling the hell out off me since i moved back here been i havent been buying as much so their just starting to feel the resession :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Mar 16 2011, 10:16 PM~20110063
> *i went back to the reggy a while back i feel a lil better in the am :biggrin:
> hell they have been calling the hell out off me since i moved back here been i havent been buying as much so their just starting to feel the resession :biggrin:
> *


Man I cant fuck with purple anymore.. Shit taste like Kentucky Gentleman to me lol.. You know how my cabinet stays :biggrin:


----------



## kansasfull

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Mar 16 2011, 11:25 PM~20110165
> *Man I cant fuck with purple anymore.. Shit taste like Kentucky Gentleman to me lol.. You know how my cabinet stays  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i truly think that xr tastes like shit now some 16 we can down a couple of....proven :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Mar 16 2011, 10:30 PM~20110240
> *i truly think that xr tastes like shit now some 16 we can down a couple of....proven :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I would have to agree cask is definately my favorite! I got two unopened bottles sittin in my cabinet with your name on them for the next time you come down :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> ok now juice lets not get started
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


DONT GO THERE YOU KNOW I GOT PHOTO SHOP KING PINS ON PAYROLL FOOL















[/quote]


----------



## kansasfull

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 16 2011, 11:37 PM~20110336
> *DONT GO THERE YOU KNOW I GOT PHOTO SHOP KING PINS ON PAYROLL FOOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze

> DONT GO THERE YOU KNOW I GOT PHOTO SHOP KING PINS ON PAYROLL FOOL


[/quote]
lol


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Y"all crackin me up :biggrin: 

Suck this weiny......................N


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Mar 16 2011, 10:25 PM~20110165
> *Man I cant fuck with purple anymore.. Shit taste like Kentucky Gentleman to me lol.. You know how my cabinet stays  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


U crazy :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup chipperz.


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Mar 16 2011, 10:12 PM~20110011
> *ok now juice lets not get started
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 16 2011, 04:24 PM~20106951
> *WILL DO
> AND REPPIN TO THE FULLEREST
> I SEE... CUSTOM WORK DONT COME CHEAP
> 
> GOT THE STOCK CHROME 1'S WITH NEW POLY MOUNTS FOR 150 ..LMK
> *


Kool will do now that i finish the frame :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> DONT GO THERE YOU KNOW I GOT PHOTO SHOP KING PINS ON PAYROLL FOOL


[/quote]

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dougy83

> DONT GO THERE YOU KNOW I GOT PHOTO SHOP KING PINS ON PAYROLL FOOL


[/quote]
Ahh shit :roflmao:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup charles!


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Mar 18 2011, 03:02 PM~20123290
> *Sup charles!
> *


What's up


----------



## TWEEDY

the montes lookin real good fellas.


----------



## Pjay

*31 DAYS TIL THE SHOW 

HOP RULES ! ENTRY FEE IS $40 TO HOP 

STREET CLASS: $150
30" MAX BUMPER HEIGHT 
UPPER DROP MOUNTS OK 
STOCK LOWER ARMS ONLY 
MUST BE ON 13" REVERSE WIRE WHEELS
10 BATT MAX 

SUPER STREET: $250
38" MAX BUMPER HEIGHT 
14 BATTS MAX 
185-75-14 MAX TIRE SIZE 
CAR MUST LAY OUT AND WHEELS BE INSIDE WHEEL WELL WHEN LAYED OUT 

RADICAL : $500
ANYTHING GOES 
EXCEPT NO GETTING STUCK ON ANY CLASS OR U R DISQUALIFIED  *


----------



## Pjay




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics




----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 21 2011, 07:59 PM~20146487
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good chip


----------



## Pjay

Looks good


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 21 2011, 07:59 PM~20146487
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Not bad ron, not bad.


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 21 2011, 07:59 PM~20146487
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: looks real good


----------



## H&MEURO

Ron...Looks good!!! We like the stripping as well! Nice color combo! Cant wait to see it in person! :biggrin:  :0 :wow:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Mar 21 2011, 06:37 PM~20145636
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bigcadi

Called blackmagic last thursday for an order, ups droped it off today at 4:00 today :cheesy: THANKS BIG M FOR THE GREAT SERVICE AND FAST SHIPPING :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Mar 22 2011, 06:51 PM~20154496
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cccccccccccccccccccccccchipper expresssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Mar 22 2011, 09:39 PM~20157046
> *cccccccccccccccccccccccchipper expresssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss  :biggrin:
> *


Wassup bro!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by bigcadi+Mar 22 2011, 08:50 PM~20156490-->
> 
> 
> 
> Called blackmagic last thursday for an order, ups droped it off today at 4:00 today  :cheesy:  THANKS BIG M  FOR THE GREAT SERVICE AND FAST SHIPPING  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks homie..
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pjay_@Mar 22 2011, 09:39 PM~20157046
> *cccccccccccccccccccccccchipper expresssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss  :biggrin:
> *


stewie said he down for a house call :0


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Mar 23 2011, 04:09 PM~20162818
> *  thanks homie..
> 
> stewie said he down for a house call :0
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Mar 23 2011, 04:09 PM~20162818
> *
> stewie said he down for a house call :0
> *


haha i heard pjay was sick maybe hes hiding lol


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Mar 23 2011, 05:09 PM~20162818
> *  thanks homie..
> 
> stewie said he down for a house call :0
> *


We ready :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Mar 24 2011, 07:06 AM~20167775
> *We ready  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Ready for raymond to give u strep throat. :0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Mar 24 2011, 07:06 AM~20167775
> *We ready  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 YOU READY FOR STEWIE TO BUMPER CHECK ON YOU :cheesy:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Mar 24 2011, 03:53 PM~20171165
> *:0  YOU READY FOR STEWIE TO BUMPER CHECK ON YOU :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Mar 21 2011, 06:37 PM~20145636
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm: :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Mar 24 2011, 04:53 PM~20171165
> *:0  YOU READY FOR STEWIE TO BUMPER CHECK ON YOU :cheesy:
> *


Thought stewie was scared to come out :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 24 2011, 05:00 PM~20171220
> *:nicoderm:  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 24 2011, 04:00 PM~20171220
> *:nicoderm:  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Ohoh bruce u got alil competition. Ah never mind he still a chipper. :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Mar 25 2011, 11:08 AM~20178131
> *Ohoh bruce u got alil competition. Ah never mind he still a chipper. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Mar 24 2011, 09:42 PM~20174407
> *Thought stewie was scared to come out  :biggrin:
> *


no my lac just aint ready yet


----------



## Pjay




----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Mar 27 2011, 08:31 PM~20196813
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey brother lookin nice.


----------



## H0PSH0P

@ Ron thanks for the parts and hospitality :thumbsup:


----------



## PHUKET




----------



## AlphaTiger86

*Thanks to all the Blackmagic family for the hook up's. Almost done, still need a couple things and you'll see some video's.*


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Ttt


----------



## stevie d




----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 29 2011, 02:26 PM~20211277
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fuckin chipper. highest hop of the day at 50inches single pump. Supremacy car show. I will post video later. Car got up higher. U be the judge. Thanks stevie d.


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 29 2011, 02:26 PM~20211277
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like 25" to me just got the cam at a funny angle lol we need a vid of it hitting properly


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 30 2011, 06:18 PM~20221464
> *looks like 25" to me just got the cam at a funny angle lol we need a vid of it hitting properly
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

nice lil street set up


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by H0PSH0P+Mar 29 2011, 01:23 AM~20207436-->
> 
> 
> 
> @ Ron thanks for the parts and hospitality  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem big homie :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-stevie d_@Mar 29 2011, 03:26 PM~20211277
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dayum Jr still chippin...HHaSHAHAH

Stevie I'll have a piston pump that is being returned that will look kick ass in that car

White on rice














































Jermains first Hardline Job

Heres some other work we finishing'




























An Old Skool cruiser kit


----------



## baggedout81

Looks good :thumbsup: 

Nice job J on that hardline


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 30 2011, 09:57 PM~20224363
> *No problem big homie :biggrin:
> Dayum Jr still chippin...HHaSHAHAH
> 
> Stevie I'll have a piston pump that is being returned that will look kick ass in that car
> 
> White on rice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jermains first Hardline Job
> 
> Heres some other work we finishing'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Old Skool cruiser kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks ron. I know it was a bad angle but I got 50in that day. But it was a good day. Everyone went home happy. Maybe when I get my red n black team shirt in april, it will get higher. Thanks to steve. Nice monte btw. And ron answer ur phone. :biggrin:


----------



## 2 83s

Heres some other work we finishing'


























An Old Skool cruiser kit

















[/quote]
Any pics of mine in the maken??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs

We are thankful to be part of the BMH Family! Good News is that its official, All Out Customs will be moving to a new location in Paramount, California! Pics will be up this weekend! Once we get settled in, plans are to get this ride in Hawaii painted Kandy Purple, then loaded on a boat for Long Beach. 

Gonna need an All Out, BMH Piston soon! Have a great weekend!


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 30 2011, 10:57 PM~20224363
> *No problem big homie :biggrin:
> Dayum Jr still chippin...HHaSHAHAH
> 
> Stevie I'll have a piston pump that is being returned that will look kick ass in that car
> 
> White on rice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jermains first Hardline Job
> 
> Heres some other work we finishing'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Old Skool cruiser kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin Good 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Mar 25 2011, 11:08 AM~20178131
> *Ohoh bruce u got alil competition. Ah never mind he still a chipper. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Mar 24 2011, 09:43 PM~20174417
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


Whatz up? uffin:


----------



## eastbay_drop

lookin good :cheesy: 



> Heres some other work we finishing'


----------



## H&MEURO

Ron....You really out did yourself on this one... :fool2: ... :thumbsup: ...Looks great and can't wait to put it in the air...Nice job!!!!


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 31 2011, 11:41 AM~20227477
> *Whatz up? uffin:
> *


Just trying to dig out of all this work I have in the shop and Waiting for good friday ! U coming down ? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics+Mar 29 2011, 10:12 PM~20214489-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  sup chip
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Team CCE_@Mar 30 2011, 12:22 PM~20218617
> *suuuuup holmes, don't worry you'll get another shot next month if you want :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


I think u guys should have a Rematch in New Mexico next month :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Mar 31 2011, 12:02 PM~20227996
> *Just trying to dig out of all this work I have in the shop and Waiting for good friday ! U coming down ? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'm tryin to see if I can.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 31 2011, 01:55 PM~20228729
> *I'm tryin to see if I can.
> *


Try harder, cuz I heard some1 wanted to serve with a elco. :biggrin:


----------



## ChanceCustoms




----------



## E

nice pics n work


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by Team CCE+Mar 31 2011, 02:55 PM~20228729-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tryin to see if I can.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hannibal Lector_@Mar 31 2011, 03:19 PM~20228876
> *Try harder, cuz I heard some1 wanted to serve with a elco.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 30 2011, 09:57 PM~20224363
> *No problem big homie :biggrin:
> Dayum Jr still chippin...HHaSHAHAH
> 
> Stevie I'll have a piston pump that is being returned that will look kick ass in that car
> 
> White on rice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jermains first Hardline Job
> 
> Heres some other work we finishing'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Old Skool cruiser kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that pump is bad ass would look sick in that monte il holla at the owner n see what he saiz let me know the ticket on it chip


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 1 2011, 12:11 AM~20233289
> *that pump is bad ass would look sick in that monte il holla at the owner n see what he saiz let me know the ticket on it chip
> *


Sup Chrisp :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Mar 31 2011, 02:19 PM~20228876
> *Try harder, cuz I heard some1 wanted to serve with a elco.  :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: :0 :run:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 2 2011, 07:22 PM~20244236
> *:nicoderm:  :0  :run:
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 2 2011, 06:04 PM~20244173
> *Sup Chrisp :biggrin:
> *


sup chipstick :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 3 2011, 09:02 AM~20247163
> *sup chipstick  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Busy in the shop n u :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 3 2011, 10:27 AM~20247829
> *Busy in the shop n u  :biggrin:
> *


buzy outside the shop lol gotta go n get some metal out of my eye in the morning


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 3 2011, 07:26 PM~20250679
> *buzy outside the shop lol gotta go n get some metal out of my eye in the morning
> *


That sucks I've done that a few times


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Apr 3 2011, 07:55 PM~20250949
> *That sucks I've done that a few times
> *


This is my 2 nd time shit sucks


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 3 2011, 10:39 PM~20252048
> *This is my 2 nd time shit sucks
> *


* SAFETY GLASSES * :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze

You still mad at me OJ? :biggrin:

Ma you're a live wire bro! :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 3 2011, 09:39 PM~20252048
> *This is my 2 nd time shit sucks
> *


Whats the process of takin iy out.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 3 2011, 10:15 PM~20252458
> * SAFETY GLASSES  :biggrin:
> *












thats sum rocks from stewie bumper check'n on stevie :0


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup M.


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Apr 4 2011, 02:15 PM~20256619
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats sum rocks from stewie bumper check'n on stevie :0
> *


*If that is true u are pry all full of knots in ur head from all the rocks while u r CHEERLEADING * :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 4 2011, 08:07 PM~20258838
> *If that is true u are pry all full of knots in ur head from all the rocks while u r CHEERLEADING  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Apr 4 2011, 07:50 AM~20254096
> *You still mad at me OJ?  :biggrin:
> 
> Ma you're a live wire bro!  :biggrin:
> *


I WASNT MAD AT YOU HOMIE.....ITS NOT YOUR FAULT THE BIG YELLA HILL BILLY DOSENT KNOW HOW TO PULL A REAL APRIL FOOLS JOKE OFF....DONT TRIP HOMIE ITS ALL GOOD ON THIS END :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 3 2011, 10:15 PM~20252458
> *If that is true u are pry all full of knots in ur head from all the rocks while u r CHEERLEADING * :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]


oh shit he said cheerleader i say sidelined cheerleader :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 4 2011, 08:57 PM~20259935
> *amy bought me like 3 pairs today if i wear em thats a diff story lol
> they numb your eye then scrape it out mine had gone rusty so they got a lil grinder to get all the rust out
> :biggrin:
> oh shit he said cheerleader i say sideliner cheerleader  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## flaked85

This is a custom Old Skool New set-up I did, it originally had a "Chevy Bowtie" where the hardline and guage are, but the customer has an Olds...LMK what ya'll think
























This is the billet manifold I made









The checks go into the dump and the head of the gear straight..They are phase machined so when the parts are tight , the dump is at the correct angle with-out the use of a swilve...Pain in the ass but super clean











YO RON I NEED A QUOTE FOR SOMETHING LIKE THIS ONE ALSO.NO CHROME AND RAW TANK WITH ITALIAN DUMPS.LMK ON A PM :biggrin:


----------



## Cuz 0

ttt


----------



## p-funckimpala




----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Apr 4 2011, 08:22 PM~20259558
> *I WASNT MAD AT YOU HOMIE.....ITS NOT YOUR FAULT THE BIG YELLA HILL BILLY DOSENT KNOW HOW TO PULL A REAL APRIL FOOLS JOKE OFF....DONT TRIP HOMIE ITS ALL GOOD ON THIS END :biggrin:
> *


LOL I know your not mad bro. just fuckin with ya... :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 4 2011, 09:26 PM~20261023
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


wont be so funny when stewie does a house call :0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 4 2011, 06:07 PM~20258838
> *If that is true u are pry all full of knots in ur head from all the rocks while u r CHEERLEADING  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


stewie said to give this to ya :x:


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Apr 5 2011, 10:31 AM~20264573
> *LOL I know your not mad bro. just fuckin with ya... :biggrin:
> *


YOUR STUFF IS LEAVIN TODAY....BEAR IN THE BIG BLUE GOT YOU ALL BOXED UP :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Apr 5 2011, 03:18 PM~20266104
> *YOUR STUFF IS LEAVIN TODAY....BEAR IN THE BIG BLUE GOT YOU ALL BOXED UP :biggrin:
> *


LOL hell yeah!! Thanks bro! Cant wait :cheesy:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Apr 5 2011, 02:18 PM~20266104
> *YOUR STUFF IS LEAVIN TODAY....BEAR IN THE BIG BLUE GOT YOU ALL BOXED UP :biggrin:
> *


hahaha


----------



## bigcadi

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Apr 5 2011, 01:22 PM~20265750
> *wont be so funny when stewie does a house call :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :inout:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Apr 5 2011, 02:22 PM~20265750
> *wont be so funny when stewie does a house call :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Even if stewie does a house call u will still be a SIDELINER CHEERLEADER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

*RON, OJ, JERMAINE AND BIG M * :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 5 2011, 11:18 PM~20271102
> *Even if stewie does a house call u will still be a SIDELINER CHEERLEADER  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Apr 5 2011, 01:22 PM~20265750
> *wont be so funny when stewie does a house call :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I got your house call nicca........ :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 6 2011, 12:25 PM~20274006
> *I got your house call nicca........ :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 6 2011, 11:28 AM~20274021
> *:0
> *


Might just be an exciting weekend..... :biggrin:


----------



## H0PSH0P




----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 6 2011, 12:39 PM~20274090
> *Might just be an exciting weekend..... :biggrin:
> *


Need to wait to come to NM


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 6 2011, 11:52 AM~20274142
> *Need to wait to come to NM
> *


Whats the prize money look like for the "truck" class? Everybody is scared of so called trucks, but yet never built one.....LOL Oh wait.......el camino is a truck :wow:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 6 2011, 12:58 PM~20274176
> *Whats the prize money look like for the "truck" class? Everybody is scared of so called trucks, but yet never built one.....LOL Oh wait.......el camino is a truck :wow:
> *


I have 3 trucks right now but if I get one more I will make a truck category. If not trucks will compete in radical for 500 $


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 5 2011, 11:18 PM~20271102
> *Even if stewie does a house call u will still be a SIDELINER CHEERLEADER  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :ugh: :around:


----------



## E

nice commercial vids


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 6 2011, 12:45 PM~20274433
> *I have 3 trucks right now but if I get one more I will make a truck category.  If not trucks will compete in radical for 500 $
> *


Remember I bought ur regal so im hoppin it.


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 6 2011, 03:27 PM~20275061
> *Remember I bought ur regal so im hoppin it.
> *


Keep dreaming Chipper :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 6 2011, 12:58 PM~20274176
> *Whats the prize money look like for the "truck" class? Everybody is scared of so called trucks, but yet never built one.....LOL Oh wait.......el camino is a truck :wow:
> *


Remember, Trucks are for the desert??? LOL


Yeah where's Bi-Gal at??? elco are trucks :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs

BMH To Da Top :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 6 2011, 04:37 PM~20275979
> *Remember, Trucks are for the desert??? LOL
> Yeah where's Bi-Gal at??? elco are trucks :biggrin:
> *


Your wrong there homie......trucks are for everything. Racing, mud, snow, street, drag strip, scrapin', hoppin', etc.  Everybody makes a truck....even lamborgini. :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 6 2011, 04:37 PM~20275979
> *Remember, Trucks are for the desert??? LOL
> Yeah where's Bi-Gal at??? elco are trucks :biggrin:
> *


Hit me up....thought we was supposed to meet up a while back... :angry:


----------



## stevie d

come on out brucie the more the merrier


oh yeah trucks are for towing your hopper :biggrin:


----------



## p-funckimpala

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 6 2011, 12:25 PM~20274006
> *I got your house call nicca........ :biggrin:
> *



Hmmm I might have to drive out to vegas for the weekend... I love house calls.. :cheesy:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Apr 6 2011, 09:54 PM~20279396
> *Hmmm I might have to drive out to vegas for the weekend... I love house calls..  :cheesy:
> *


come out to new mexico easter weekend got some big dawgs coming out to play and a couple of chipperz :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 6 2011, 10:41 PM~20279782
> *come out to new mexico easter weekend got some big dawgs coming out to play and a couple of chipperz  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: im getting anxious can't wait no more


----------



## china

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 6 2011, 06:58 PM~20277190
> *come on out brucie the more the merrier
> oh yeah trucks are for towing your hopper  :biggrin:
> *


hey man i have a truck hopper might chipp out but ill pull it out and play with it lol then ill cruise it after the hop (not trailer it) lol may be pull el taco with it too :biggrin:


----------



## kansasfull

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 6 2011, 01:20 AM~20271116
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RON, OJ, JERMAINE AND BIG M  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ok now you got jokes :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Pjay is a joke.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 6 2011, 06:58 PM~20277190
> *come on out brucie the more the merrier
> oh yeah trucks are for towing your hopper  :biggrin:
> *


You got that truck of your ready? Oh and without trucks the world would stop, lets just leave it at that :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 7 2011, 11:45 AM~20283072
> *You got that truck of your ready? Oh and with trucks we would get stuck too , lets just leave it at that :biggrin:
> *


fixed :0


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Apr 7 2011, 10:18 AM~20282049
> *ok now you got jokes :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Dont get all hurt Pistachio


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by china_@Apr 7 2011, 10:09 AM~20281984
> *hey man i have a truck hopper  might chipp out but ill pull it out and play with it  lol  then ill cruise it after the hop  (not trailer it)  lol    may be pull el taco with it too    :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 7 2011, 10:16 PM~20288169
> *:thumbsup:
> *


sup burrito jay!


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 7 2011, 11:45 AM~20283072
> *You got that truck of your ready? Oh and without trucks the world would stop, lets just leave it at that :biggrin:
> *


Not yet chip but when I do you will be the 1st to know :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 8 2011, 07:07 AM~20289880
> *Not yet chip but when I do you will be the 1st to know  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hey chip how u been brah? Pjay takin us to the casinos u goin with us too?


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 6 2011, 06:34 PM~20276919
> *Hit me up....thought we was supposed to meet up a while back... :angry:
> *


THAT DOES IT...................IMMA HAVE TO LET WATCHER LOOSE !!................. :angry:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 8 2011, 09:55 AM~20291145
> *THAT DOES IT...................IMMA HAVE TO LET WATCHER LOOSE !!................. :angry:
> *


 :0 hno: :sprint:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Apr 8 2011, 10:47 AM~20291499
> *:0  hno:  :sprint:
> *


REMEMBER THE .357 ?


WELL HE GOTS A NEW TOY HE BEEN ITCHN TO TRY OUT !


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 8 2011, 11:23 AM~20291779
> *REMEMBER THE .357 ?
> WELL HE GOTS A NEW TOY HE BEEN ITCHN TO TRY OUT !
> *


  :h5:


----------



## Pjay




----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 8 2011, 11:23 AM~20291779
> *REMEMBER THE .357 ?
> WELL HE GOTS A NEW TOY HE BEEN ITCHN TO TRY OUT !
> *


Pics chris, post the pics


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Apr 7 2011, 12:10 PM~20283290
> *fixed :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: No slabs in our rides :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 8 2011, 07:07 AM~20289880
> *Not yet chip but when I do you will be the 1st to know  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I just figure if I'm goin' that far, might as well hit amarillo for a shop call :biggrin: Jus sayin'


----------



## Hannibal Lector

So its offical then bruce.


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 8 2011, 03:09 PM~20293344
> *I just figure if I'm goin' that far, might as well hit amarillo for a shop call :biggrin: Jus sayin'
> *


:0 :drama:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 8 2011, 03:07 PM~20293334
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: No slabs in your rides :biggrin:
> *


Thats rite playa, you know this. I seen that mini truck make a trailor rock the back of a daully so no jack would be needed to change a tire..

Jus sayin :biggrin:


----------



## H0PSH0P

> _Originally posted by H0PSH0P_@Apr 6 2011, 11:49 AM~20274124
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by H0PSH0P_@Apr 9 2011, 10:12 AM~20297466
> *
> *


Nice pic


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 8 2011, 03:09 PM~20293344
> *I just figure if I'm goin' that far, might as well hit amarillo for a shop call :biggrin: Jus sayin'
> *


ain't got the truck done but my cars already in new Mexico Il nose it up I'm not scared of a lil minitruck :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

:0 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## All Out Customs

Wassup Black Magic Fam....just wanted to extend the invite to our Grand Opening..

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=589361


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 9 2011, 04:01 PM~20298752
> *ain't got the truck done but my cars already in new Mexico Il nose it up I'm not scared of a lil minitruck  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Should be charged and ready on Monday :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 8 2011, 04:09 PM~20293344
> *I just figure if I'm goin' that far, might as well hit amarillo for a shop call :biggrin: Jus sayin'
> *


U dont need to go all the way to amarillo Stevies car is here and ready :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 10 2011, 01:17 PM~20304281
> *U dont need to go all the way to amarillo Stevies car is here and ready  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Hannibal Lector

wassup chipperz!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Team BMH+Apr 8 2011, 04:09 PM~20293344-->
> 
> 
> 
> I just figure if I'm goin' that far, might as well hit amarillo for a shop call :biggrin: Jus sayin'
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by THE REAL BIG [email protected] 8 2011, 07:15 PM~20294535
> *Thats rite playa, you know this. I seen that mini truck make a trailor rock the back of a daully so no jack would be needed to change a tire..
> 
> Jus sayin :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2011, 11:12 AM~20297466
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice pic Ben
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hannibal Lector_@Apr 11 2011, 12:06 AM~20308317
> *wassup chipperz!
> *


uh huh...u's a chipper :0


----------



## stevie d

Sup yall good to see the fam again this weekend oh n Bruce is a chipper


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 12 2011, 01:11 AM~20317130
> *:wow:
> :biggrin:
> Nice pic Ben
> uh huh...u's a chipper :0
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 12 2011, 09:54 PM~20324600
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


Coronado Customz! newest switchman reppin' next to the heavyweight champ! :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*WHAT'S UP RON HOPE ALL IS GOOD WITH YOU GUYS IN SIN CITY*


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wats up ron! How u guys been?


----------



## KNDYLAC

BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS :h5: :werd:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER+Apr 12 2011, 11:11 PM~20325521-->
> 
> 
> 
> Coronado Customz! newest switchman reppin' next to the heavyweight champ! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lil Geuro :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2011, 11:19 PM~20325598
> *WHAT'S UP RON HOPE ALL IS GOOD WITH YOU GUYS IN SIN CITY
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We good Eddie, just super busy... :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KNDYLAC_@Apr 13 2011, 12:27 AM~20326180
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS :h5:  :werd:
> *


Lookin good Playa  reppin BMH


----------



## All Out Customs

Wassup BMH Fam! Looking for a new toy to install some BMH heat in the trunk, new location next to Goodyear in Paramount, Ca. :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Apr 13 2011, 11:37 AM~20329143
> *Wassup BMH Fam! Looking for a new toy to install some BMH heat in the trunk, new location next to Goodyear in Paramount, Ca. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good stuff jerri, how much was the roller u got for steve?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Apr 8 2011, 06:15 PM~20294535
> *Thats rite playa, you know this. I seen that mini truck make a trailor rock the back of a daully so no jack would be needed to change a tire..
> 
> Jus sayin :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I call BS, it's never been on a dually. :twak:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 9 2011, 03:01 PM~20298752
> *ain't got the truck done but my cars already in new Mexico Il nose it up I'm not scared of a lil minitruck  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thats what I'm sayin'........ :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 10 2011, 01:17 PM~20304281
> *U dont need to go all the way to amarillo Stevies car is here and ready  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Sweet.........I don't mind breakin' a double pump off :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 12 2011, 04:38 PM~20322098
> *Sup yall good to see the fam again this weekend oh n Bruce is a chipper
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: CHIP.....CHIP :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

:drama:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 13 2011, 11:59 AM~20329309
> *Sweet.........I don't mind breakin' a double pump off :biggrin:
> *


what about pjay double penis pump? :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Oh shit no ****.


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 13 2011, 11:52 AM~20329262
> *Good stuff jerri, how much was the roller u got for steve?
> *


Sup JR. the elco is looking good out there! The roller was about $150 shipping was $105 at the time. I think I saw that it went on sale last week.


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 13 2011, 11:59 AM~20329309
> *Sweet.........I don't mind breakin' a double pump off :biggrin:
> *


as ron always sayz every dogg has its day you never know the truck may break and get broke off by a double pump car and it will be on rollin lol


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 14 2011, 12:27 AM~20335431
> *as ron always sayz every dogg has its day you never know the truck may break and get broke off by a double pump car and it will be on rollin lol
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 13 2011, 12:59 PM~20329309
> *Sweet.........I don't mind breakin' a double pump off :biggrin:
> *


   We ready :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 13 2011, 04:30 PM~20330742
> *what about pjay double penis pump? :biggrin:
> *


We picked that up just for u :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Apr 12 2011, 11:11 PM~20325521
> *Coronado Customz! newest switchman reppin' next to the heavyweight champ! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 13 2011, 03:30 PM~20330742
> *what about pjay double penis pump? :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 13 2011, 11:27 PM~20335431
> *as ron always sayz every dogg has its day you never know the truck may break and get broke off by a double pump car and it will be on rollin lol
> *


Thats tru, can happen to anyone :happysad: :shhh:


----------



## Pjay




----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 14 2011, 11:00 AM~20337494
> *Thats tru, can happen to anyone :happysad:  :shhh:
> *


Ron gonna let u on the trailer :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

I meant double piston pump. Sup sup chip chip.


----------



## dougy83




----------



## stevie d

Sssssssssssssssssup


----------



## Eddie-Money

*RON GONNA BE IN VEGAS MAY 23-28. :biggrin:*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 14 2011, 05:03 PM~20340685
> *RON GONNA BE IN VEGAS MAY 23-28. :biggrin:
> *


we go'n to be gone 22nd till the 26th :happysad:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Apr 14 2011, 06:09 PM~20340719
> *we go'n to be gone 22nd till the 26th :happysad:
> *


Where u goin


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 14 2011, 09:12 PM~20342551
> *Where u goin
> *


where do you think to break you off :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 14 2011, 09:20 PM~20342614
> *where do you think to break you off  :biggrin:
> *


Cmon steve, u know pjay did his homework and is now breaking u off. Has been. Haha.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 14 2011, 09:20 PM~20342614
> *where do you think to break you off  :biggrin:
> *


Cmon steve, u know pjay did his homework and is now breaking u off. Has been. Haha.


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Apr 14 2011, 05:09 PM~20340719
> *we go'n to be gone 22nd till the 26th :happysad:
> *


ANSWER DA FUCKN PHONES :angry:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 14 2011, 10:20 PM~20342614
> *where do you think to break you off  :biggrin:
> *


Haha I may have to get the 62 ready by then :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Pjay+Apr 14 2011, 09:12 PM~20342551-->
> 
> 
> 
> Where u goin
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> coming to a hood near you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by stevie [email protected] 14 2011, 09:20 PM~20342614
> *where do you think to break you off  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Hannibal [email protected] 15 2011, 08:12 AM~20344892
> *Cmon steve, u know pjay did his homework and is now breaking u off. Has been. Haha.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MUFASA_@Apr 15 2011, 09:17 AM~20345157
> *ANSWER DA FUCKN PHONES  :angry:
> *


t-t-w :0 :uh: :ugh: :around: :scrutinize:   :rant: :chuck: :nicoderm:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 14 2011, 11:07 AM~20337987
> *Ron gonna let u on the trailer  :biggrin:
> *


Really? Haven't heard from him. :dunno:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 15 2011, 01:28 PM~20346802
> *Really? Haven't heard from him. :dunno:
> *


Sup big dawg?
anyone got 11 gear head


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 15 2011, 01:54 PM~20346938
> *Sup big dawg?
> anyone got 11 gear head
> *


11s are so 2010 its all about the 13s these days maybe thats why your still chippin :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 15 2011, 01:28 PM~20346802
> *Really? Haven't heard from him. :dunno:
> *


He said he was worried about towing that heavy truck that far :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 15 2011, 02:28 PM~20346802
> *Really? Haven't heard from him. :dunno:
> *


No I was asking? If u were coming with :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 15 2011, 04:26 PM~20347373
> *He said he was worried about towing that heavy truck that far  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M+Apr 15 2011, 12:18 PM~20346383-->
> 
> 
> 
> coming to a hood near you
> :biggrin:
> 
> :0
> t-t-w :0  :uh:  :ugh:  :around:  :scrutinize:      :rant:  :chuck:  :nicoderm:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Team [email protected] 15 2011, 01:28 PM~20346802
> *Really? Haven't heard from him. :dunno:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Hannibal [email protected] 15 2011, 01:54 PM~20346938
> *Sup big dawg?
> anyone got 11 gear head
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :drama: :inout: house full of chippers
> <!--QuoteBegin-stevie d_@Apr 15 2011, 03:24 PM~20347365
> *11s are so 2010 its all about the 13s these days maybe thats why your still chippin  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 15 2011, 01:54 PM~20346938
> *Sup big dawg?
> anyone got 11 gear head
> *


I got two :biggrin: Going to the highest bidder


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 15 2011, 03:26 PM~20347373
> *He said he was worried about towing that heavy truck that far  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: :nono:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Apr 12 2011, 10:11 PM~20325521
> *Coronado Customz! newest switchman reppin' next to the heavyweight champ! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Talk about heavy stevie..........look at that rear axle on the trailer :biggrin: :biggrin: Our truck didn't do that on the same trailer


----------



## Team CCE

I'm jus sayin' :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Apr 15 2011, 05:44 PM~20348190
> *:ninja:
> *


 :scrutinize: :guns: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 15 2011, 05:07 PM~20347951
> *Talk about heavy stevie..........look at that rear axle on the trailer :biggrin:  :biggrin: Our truck didn't do that on the same trailer
> *


it cant be that bad it is on a reg trailer and loaded forwards :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83




----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 15 2011, 09:04 PM~20349589
> *it cant be that bad it is on a reg trailer and loaded forwards  :biggrin:
> *


Thats a 1-ton truck, I use a 1/2-ton TRUCK to pull ours. Loaded forward.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 16 2011, 01:12 PM~20352927
> *Thats a 1-ton truck, I use a 1/2-ton loaded forward.
> *


so you jus admitted you got a 1/2 ton loaded in your truck :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Apr 16 2011, 01:15 PM~20352938
> *so you jus admitted you got a 1/2 ton loaded in your truck :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


What up perm? Na homie, you need your glasses in your old age, you read that wrong. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 16 2011, 04:18 PM~20352946
> *What up perm? Na homie, you need your glasses in your old age, you read that wrong. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


AND A HEARING AID :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Team CCE

For those of you that don't know.......I'm cool with ALL the BMH guys. We just talk shit back and forth. At the end of the day I would help ANY of them if they wanted my help.  We just cool like that


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Apr 16 2011, 01:20 PM~20352956
> *AND A HEARING AID :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


True that. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by flaked85+Apr 16 2011, 01:20 PM~20352956-->
> 
> 
> 
> AND A HEARING AID :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont belive the hype.. ill member that next time you call to order sum parts :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Team CCE_@Apr 16 2011, 01:22 PM~20352963
> *For those of you that don't know.......I'm cool with ALL the BMH guys. We just talk shit back and forth. At the end of the day I would help ANY of them if they wanted my help.  We just cool like that
> *


 :twak: :guns: :buttkick: :rant: :x: :ninja: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M+Apr 16 2011, 01:15 PM~20352938-->
> 
> 
> 
> so you jus admitted you got a 1/2 ton loaded in your truck :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Team [email protected] 16 2011, 01:18 PM~20352946
> *What up perm? Na homie, you need your glasses in your old age, you read that wrong. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :run:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Team CCE_@Apr 16 2011, 01:22 PM~20352963
> *For those of you that don't know.......I'm cool with ALL the BMH guys. We just talk shit back and forth. At the end of the day I would help ANY of them if they wanted my help.  We just cool like that
> *


:roflmao: :thumbsup: hes gonna do a house call on u with stewie :biggrin: u comming to NM bruce


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 16 2011, 01:22 PM~20352963
> *For those of you that don't know.......I'm cool with ALL the BMH guys. We just talk shit back and forth. At the end of the day I would help ANY of them if they wanted my help.  We just cool like that
> *


Especially this chipper from hawaii. I give 100 pineapples for that 11 gear head.


----------



## eastbay_drop

well we took another win today with howards caprice, they made us chain down to 28 but we sill swung and hit bumper at 55 inches! :cheesy:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Apr 16 2011, 08:42 PM~20355200
> *well we took another win today with howards caprice, they made us chain down to 28 but we sill swung and hit bumper at 55 inches!  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 16 2011, 01:22 PM~20352963
> *For those of you that don't know.......I'm cool with ALL the BMH guys. We just talk shit back and forth. At the end of the day I would help ANY of them if they wanted my help.  We just cool like that
> *


Tis true he is a chipper :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Let me rephrase what Bruce just said "he will pretend to help us to try to find out the secrets" lol just saying lol 

Just messing with ya Bruce you coming to nm or what


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 17 2011, 02:42 PM~20358943
> *Tis true he is a chipper  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Let me rephrase what Bruce just said "he will pretend to help us to try to find out the secrets" lol just saying lol
> 
> Just messing with ya Bruce you coming to nm or what
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 17 2011, 01:42 PM~20358943
> *Tis true he is a chipper  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Let me rephrase what Bruce just said "he will pretend to help us to try to find out the secrets" lol just saying lol
> 
> Just messing with ya Bruce you coming to nm or what
> *


I heard thru the chipper vine. Its up to our sensai! Wassup bmh fam.


----------



## dougy83




----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 18 2011, 03:45 AM~20363216
> *I heard thru the chipper vine. Its up to our sensai! Wassup bmh fam.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## china

Whats up to all the guys at B M H hope to see u guys friday to those coming down to NM Have a safe trip :h5:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 16 2011, 07:52 PM~20354869
> *Especially this chipper from hawaii. I give 100 pineapples for that 11 gear head.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 17 2011, 01:42 PM~20358943
> *Tis true he is a chipper  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Let me rephrase what Bruce just said "he will pretend to help us to try to find out the secrets" lol just saying lol
> 
> Just messing with ya Bruce you coming to nm or what
> *


You said secrets....... :roflmao: :roflmao: only a few have asked my opinion


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 18 2011, 02:45 AM~20363216
> *I heard thru the chipper vine. Its up to our sensai! Wassup bmh fam.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :dunno:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by china_@Apr 18 2011, 11:53 AM~20364898
> *Whats up to all the guys at  B M H  hope to see u guys friday  to those coming down to NM  Have a safe trip  :h5:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Howzit hanging big m. Good talking with you earlier. Yrah u too bjay.


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 18 2011, 02:44 PM~20366409
> *Howzit hanging big m. Good talking with you earlier. Yrah u  too bjay.
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector+Apr 18 2011, 02:44 PM~20366409-->
> 
> 
> 
> Howzit hanging big m. Good talking with you earlier. Yrah u  too bjay.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dougy83_@Apr 18 2011, 05:38 PM~20367544
> *:0  :roflmao:
> *


 :drama:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Apr 18 2011, 05:52 PM~20367640
> *:0
> :drama:
> *












sup M


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop+Apr 16 2011, 09:42 PM~20355200-->
> 
> 
> 
> well we took another win today with howards caprice, they made us chain down to 28 but we sill swung and hit bumper at 55 inches!  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good seeing you guys, today, And Thanks for the work, Glad ya all liked the Cadi.
> 
> Keep reppin Homie :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Team CCE_@Apr 18 2011, 03:09 PM~20366179
> *:biggrin:
> *


Sup Chip Mayz :cheesy:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 18 2011, 06:40 PM~20367986
> *Good seeing you guys, today, And Thanks for the work, Glad ya all liked the Cadi.
> 
> Keep reppin Homie :biggrin:
> Sup Chip Mayz :cheesy:
> *


just remember who sent the bay your way. I might be back in the game real soon. :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 18 2011, 09:14 PM~20369479
> *just remember who sent the bay your way. I might be back in the game real soon. :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Coronado Customz is ready fo another road trip! next time, the Duramax will have a u-haul box trailer attached... :biggrin: pleasure doing business again!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Good friday in new mexico.


----------



## Pjay

*JUST 3 DAYS TIL THE SHOW 

HOP RULES ! ENTRY FEE IS $40 TO HOP 

STREET CLASS: $150
30" MAX BUMPER HEIGHT 
UPPER DROP MOUNTS OK 
STOCK LOWER ARMS ONLY 
MUST BE ON 13" REVERSE WIRE WHEELS
10 BATT MAX 

SUPER STREET: $250
38" MAX BUMPER HEIGHT 
14 BATTS MAX 
185-75-14 MAX TIRE SIZE 
CAR MUST LAY OUT AND WHEELS BE INSIDE WHEEL WELL WHEN LAYED OUT 

RADICAL : $500
ANYTHING GOES 
EXCEPT NO GETTING STUCK ON ANY CLASS OR U R DISQUALIFIED  *


----------



## 81cutty

callin stewie out :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## playboi13

here's mine, not done with the trunk so its not as clean
as i want it yet.


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 19 2011, 01:11 PM~20374055
> *callin stewie out  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 19 2011, 01:11 PM~20374055
> *callin stewie out  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Stewie goin get served mean kine.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 19 2011, 01:11 PM~20374055
> *callin stewie out  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Apr 19 2011, 03:34 PM~20375037
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: looks like stewie got served!!


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 19 2011, 04:51 PM~20375496
> *:rofl:  :rofl: looks like stewie got served!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Apr 19 2011, 03:34 PM~20375037
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




chipper :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

Sssssssssssssssssup mondo


----------



## eastbay_drop

good sein you all out there too! i always like hangin at the shop. i got the batteries all hooked up today on the caddy, i like that rear lock up, she took it for a test drive and was ridin all locked up to show off the chrome :biggrin: 



> Good seeing you guys, today, And Thanks for the work, Glad ya all liked the Cadi.
> 
> Keep reppin Homie :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by himbone+Apr 18 2011, 10:14 PM~20369479-->
> 
> 
> 
> just remember who sent the bay your way. I might be back in the game real soon. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh shit, Jimmy off his hiatus :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by WEST COAST [email protected] 18 2011, 10:58 PM~20369952
> *Coronado Customz is ready fo another road trip!  next time, the Duramax will have a u-haul box trailer attached... :biggrin: pleasure doing business again!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eastbay_drop_@Apr 19 2011, 10:24 PM~20377810
> *good sein you all out there too! i always like hangin at the shop. i got the batteries all hooked up today on the caddy, i like that rear lock up, she took it for a test drive and was ridin all locked up to show off the chrome  :biggrin:
> 
> *


Chingo Bling :cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 19 2011, 09:19 PM~20377752
> *Sssssssssssssssssup mondo
> *


sssssssssssssssup ssssssstevie


----------



## Pjay

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 19 2011, 09:12 PM~20377701
> *chipper  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Thatssss whatsss up!


----------



## china

> _Originally posted by 81cutty+Apr 19 2011, 01:11 PM~20374055-->
> 
> 
> 
> callin stewie out  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Hannibal [email protected] 19 2011, 03:27 PM~20374996
> *Stewie goin get served mean kine.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-THE REAL BIG M_@Apr 19 2011, 03:34 PM~20375037
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Heres a 4 pump chrome Voodoo we just did for a customer, 4 Zig-zags and adel-II


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 20 2011, 03:07 PM~20382867
> *Heres a 4 pump chrome Voodoo we just did for a customer, 4 Zig-zags and adel-II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: dam that's off the hook looks badass


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 20 2011, 04:07 PM~20382867
> *Heres a 4 pump chrome Voodoo we just did for a customer, 4 Zig-zags and adel-II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 20 Minutes

:wave:


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 20 2011, 04:07 PM~20382867
> *Heres a 4 pump chrome Voodoo we just did for a customer, 4 Zig-zags and adel-II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Here's some pistons we are shipping out today (assembled)









got a few more pics coming :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

:wave:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 20 2011, 08:35 PM~20385638
> *Here's some pistons we are shipping out today (assembled)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got a few more pics coming :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 20 2011, 09:36 PM~20385647
> *:wave:
> *


What it be big money :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Apr 20 2011, 09:38 PM~20385664
> *:thumbsup:
> *


See ya soon


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 20 2011, 08:53 PM~20385790
> *What it be big money :biggrin:
> *



*WAS POPPIN BIG PIMPIN*


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 20 2011, 09:35 PM~20385638
> *Here's some pistons we are shipping out today (assembled)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got a few more pics coming :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: I need another one of those


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 20 2011, 08:59 PM~20385854
> *See ya soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats the ticket on a single like this? and a long arm kit for a g-body?


----------



## toothpick

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 20 2011, 03:07 PM~20382867
> *Heres a 4 pump chrome Voodoo we just did for a customer, 4 Zig-zags and adel-II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 20 2011, 05:07 PM~20382867
> *Heres a 4 pump chrome Voodoo we just did for a customer, 4 Zig-zags and adel-II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm me the price for this setup


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 20 2011, 08:59 PM~20385854
> *See ya soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: hafe a safe trip on the way


----------



## 2 83s

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 20 2011, 03:07 PM~20382867
> *Heres a 4 pump chrome Voodoo we just did for a customer, 4 Zig-zags and adel-II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine+Apr 20 2011, 10:55 PM~20386710-->
> 
> 
> 
> pm me the price for this setup
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pm sent
> <!--QuoteBegin-2 83s_@Apr 21 2011, 05:55 AM~20387611
> *:wow:  :biggrin:
> *


it's on the way :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop

> good sein you all out there too! i always like hangin at the shop. i got the batteries all hooked up today on the caddy, i like that rear lock up, she took it for a test drive and was ridin all locked up to show off the chrome :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good seeing you guys, today, And Thanks for the work, Glad ya all liked the Cadi.
> 
> Keep reppin Homie :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> heres some pics,thanks again for hookin them up
Click to expand...


----------



## eastbay_drop

heres that hop video, we had to chain it down to 28 but it was like 27 inches


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

:wow:


----------



## El Pelon

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 20 2011, 08:59 PM~20385854
> *See ya soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whats the price on this one :biggrin:


----------



## El Pelon

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 20 2011, 08:35 PM~20385638
> *Here's some pistons we are shipping out today (assembled)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got a few more pics coming :biggrin:
> *


what's the price on this one bro :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

We waiting on u homies.


----------



## festersbaddream




----------



## 2 83s

Got my set up today :biggrin: :biggrin: thanks BMH. Thanks to Ron and M for puttn up with all my PMs about the order :thumbsup: and OJ for wrappn everything like they were babies. Thanks again setup is sick


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Had fun breakin el taco! Thanks stevie.


----------



## dougy83

Dam black magic was in the house today with alot of hoppers and was representing :thumbsup: thanks for comming out


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Apr 22 2011, 10:39 PM~20400030
> *Dam black magic was in the house today with alot of hoppers and was representing :thumbsup: thanks for comming out
> *


x2


----------



## StreetFame

THANKS FOR COMING OUT RON... MAD PROPS YOU TORE IT UP


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by Pjay+Apr 22 2011, 11:54 PM~20400959-->
> 
> 
> 
> x2
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-StreetFame_@Apr 23 2011, 12:53 AM~20401162
> *THANKS FOR COMING OUT RON... MAD PROPS YOU TORE IT UP
> *


:wave: sup guys


----------



## Pjay

Relaxing :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 24 2011, 01:36 AM~20406843
> *Relaxing  :biggrin:
> *


Relaxing shit I would have already been asleep :420:


----------



## stevie d

Respect to Ron and jermain for.coming out and putting it down even cruising.the cutty after show was sick props to every1 who came out ,not sure what happened to Bruce tho ,just saying :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 24 2011, 11:45 AM~20408505
> *Respect to Ron and jermain for.coming out and putting it down even cruising.the cutty after show was sick props to every1 who came out ,not sure what happened to Bruce tho ,just saying  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector+Apr 22 2011, 08:27 PM~20399070-->
> 
> 
> 
> Had fun breakin el taco! Thanks stevie.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: THAT WASN'T A BREAK..
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2011, 10:39 PM~20400030
> *Dam black magic was in the house today with alot of hoppers and was representing :thumbsup: thanks for comming out
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Holmes :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2011, 12:54 AM~20400959
> *x2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2011, 01:53 AM~20401162
> *THANKS FOR COMING OUT RON... MAD PROPS YOU TORE IT UP
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx G. Thank you for reppin my boys Pj and his crew (*Tru Ryders*)
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-stevie d_@Apr 24 2011, 11:45 AM~20408505
> *Respect to Ron and jermain for.coming out and putting it down even cruising.the cutty after show was sick props to every1 who came out ,not sure what happened to Bruce tho ,just saying  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


That cruisin brought back some killer memories, That 's how it should be done

Thanks for everyone who participated in the show, it was a real Kick-Ass day and we had a blast


----------



## dougy83

u guys make it back to vegas alright


----------



## J.F.L

some post the vid of jr on the switch on crispy el taco.


----------



## dougy83

not to bad for a chippn day :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

* TRU RYDAZ PUTTING IT DOWN FOR BMH *


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 24 2011, 12:53 PM~20408834
> *:wow: THAT WASN'T A BREAK..
> 
> Thanks Holmes :cheesy:
> Thanx G. Thank you for reppin my boys Pj and his crew (Tru Rydaz)
> That cruisin brought back some killer memories, That 's how it should be done
> 
> Thanks for everyone who participated in the show, it was a real Kick-Ass day and we had a blast
> *


Fixed :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Pjay, *4_PLAY 
*
:wave: :wave:


----------



## bigcadi

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 24 2011, 06:02 PM~20410687
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRU RYDAZ PUTTING IT DOWN FOR BMH
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## china

thanks to ron and jermain for making the long hual out to NM hope u guys had fun and a safe tripback home hope to see the crew at bmh soon


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 24 2011, 05:05 PM~20410703
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Pjay, 4_PLAY
> 
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


  :wave:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Apr 25 2011, 08:55 PM~20419036
> *  :wave:
> *


Whats happening


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 24 2011, 06:02 PM~20410687
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRU RYDAZ PUTTING IT DOWN FOR BMH
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Pjay+Apr 24 2011, 07:04 PM~20410698-->
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OOOOoopppps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2011, 11:18 PM~20412850
> *thanks to ron and jermain for making the long hual out to NM hope u guys had fun and a safe tripback home  hope to see the crew at bmh soon
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tankx playa You not a chip no mo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2011, 08:55 PM~20419036
> *  :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SSSuuuup Jerry
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-81cutty_@Apr 25 2011, 11:49 PM~20420590
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Mando librre' :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 25 2011, 11:15 PM~20420723
> *OOOOoopppps
> Tankx playa  You not a chip no mo
> SSSuuuup Jerry
> Mando librre' :biggrin:
> *


so whats crackin homie. so what am i? haha. i know i gave it a whirl! sup china, u aint doin that bad homie.


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 24 2011, 07:02 PM~20410687
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Look at ol Stevie D chippin in his notorious B-Ball shorts.. Lookin good homie (For a chipper) :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 24 2011, 06:02 PM~20410687
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 looks like the the next king of the streets will be fun :biggrin:


----------



## china

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 26 2011, 10:02 AM~20422938
> *:0  :0  looks like the the next king of the streets will be fun :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## dougy83




----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 26 2011, 11:02 AM~20422938
> *:0  :0  looks like the the next king of the streets will be fun :biggrin:
> *


I guess since u were scared to come down here ! But it happens when ur only the switchman :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

:drama:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 26 2011, 05:21 PM~20425955
> *I guess since u were scared to come down here ! But it happens when ur only the switchman  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


maybe he wasn't allowed to take the truck :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 26 2011, 07:03 PM~20426276
> *maybe he wasn't allowed to take the truck  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Maybe :dunno:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

We going to Pheonix, Both mini trucks, you guys should come goin in on the action :biggrin: 

And China do what I said and it could be a 3 way tie :wow:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 26 2011, 09:43 PM~20427864
> *We going to Pheonix, Both mini trucks, you guys should come goin in on the action :biggrin:
> 
> And China do what I said and it could be a 3 way tie :wow:
> *


Sounds like a good idea :biggrin:


----------



## china

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 26 2011, 08:43 PM~20427864
> *We going to Pheonix, Both mini trucks, you guys should come goin in on the action :biggrin:
> 
> And China do what I said and it could be a 3 way tie :wow:
> *


might have to take the smurf on a road trip


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by china_@Apr 26 2011, 09:57 PM~20428014
> *might have to take the smurf on a road trip
> *


I am up for it :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 26 2011, 05:21 PM~20425955
> *I guess since u were scared to come down here ! But it happens when ur only the switchman  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: Only the switchman :uh: You said scared :rofl: :rofl: :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 26 2011, 06:03 PM~20426276
> *maybe he wasn't allowed to take the truck  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :loco: :ninja:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 26 2011, 08:43 PM~20427864
> *We going to Pheonix, Both mini trucks, you guys should come goin in on the action :biggrin:
> 
> And China do what I said and it could be a 3 way tie :wow:
> *


Yea, you guys should. I'm sure there will be an after hop :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ugh:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by china_@Apr 26 2011, 08:57 PM~20428014
> *might have to take the smurf on a road trip
> *


Bring it!!!! I don't even care if you can't hit your own switch :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:drama:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 27 2011, 11:41 AM~20432018
> *Bring it!!!! I don't even care if you can't hit your own switch :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


:drama: :0


----------



## china

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 27 2011, 11:41 AM~20432018
> *Bring it!!!! I don't even care if you can't hit your own switch :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


lol but i do own 100% of my truck lol :0 just playing bruce whats up


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by china_@Apr 27 2011, 03:28 PM~20433380
> *lol  but i do own  100% of my truck lol  :0  just playing  bruce  whats up
> *


Haha just saying


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by china_@Apr 27 2011, 03:28 PM~20433380
> *lol  but i do own  100% of my truck lol  :0  just playing  bruce  whats up
> *


So do I :biggrin: Not that that matters.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 27 2011, 04:09 PM~20433664
> *Haha just saying
> *


Chip Chip.......I'm jus sayin' :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 27 2011, 12:36 PM~20431991
> *:0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Only the switchman :uh:  You said scared :rofl:  :rofl:  :nono:  :buttkick:
> *


Whats up Bruce ? :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 27 2011, 05:15 PM~20434150
> *Whats up Bruce ?  :biggrin:
> *


Same old, same old........bustin' chops :biggrin: I only do that with my FRIENDS tho. uffin: Guess I can bump the truck up finally, ron got his workin'. :0 :0


----------



## china

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 27 2011, 04:59 PM~20434015
> *So do I :biggrin: Not that that matters.
> *


just messing just talking shit with the rest props to the cce crew its nice for my truck to even be talked about by u guys :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 27 2011, 05:09 PM~20434098
> *Chip Chip.......I'm jus sayin' :biggrin:
> *


so you say i didnt see yours out tho lol just saying :biggrin: :biggrin: 


so you gunna take it to phoenix or what


----------



## Hannibal Lector

wassup everyone. good to seeeveryone at the show. yoo bad brucr didny bring outhe truck, maybe I could have hit it and tore his lower arm out.


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 27 2011, 06:34 PM~20434272
> *Same old, same old........bustin' chops :biggrin: I only do that with my FRIENDS tho. uffin: Guess I can bump the truck up finally, ron got his workin'. :0  :0
> *


 :wow: :cheesy: :0


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 27 2011, 08:01 PM~20435604
> *so you say i didnt see yours out tho lol just saying  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> so you gunna take it to phoenix or what
> *


Yep :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by china_@Apr 27 2011, 07:43 PM~20435399
> *just messing just talking shit with the rest props to the cce crew its nice for my truck to even be talked about by u guys  :biggrin:
> *


It's all good homie, were on the same level......enjoying the competition. We all cool. uffin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 28 2011, 01:30 PM~20440441
> *Yep :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Ttt for the chipperz.


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 27 2011, 11:50 PM~20437499
> *wassup everyone. good to seeeveryone at the show. yoo bad brucr didny bring outhe truck, maybe I could have hit it and tore his lower arm out.
> *


Dam chippers


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Team CCE+Apr 27 2011, 12:41 PM~20432018-->
> 
> 
> 
> Bring it!!!! I don't even care if you can't hit your own switch :0  :0  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2011, 04:28 PM~20433380
> *lol  but i do own  100% of my truck lol  :0  just playing  bruce  whats up
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Team CCE_@Apr 27 2011, 05:59 PM~20434015
> *So do I :biggrin: Not that that matters.
> *


Brian gonna hit the switch in PHX :biggrin: 


2 weeks and counting


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 27 2011, 12:41 PM~20432018
> *Bring it!!!! I don't even care if you can't hit your own switch :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *







 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 28 2011, 07:32 PM~20443448
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Chippin at its best :wow:


----------



## china

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 28 2011, 07:32 PM~20443448
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


did i pass the test :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

Wooo dis you see that he's on the switch and he owns the truck lol


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by china_@Apr 28 2011, 09:37 PM~20444070
> *did i pass the test  :biggrin:
> *


OOOOOOOhhh shit...see and you didn't have to drive all the way to Vegas !!!!! :biggrin: 

Switch hitting 101 worked


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 29 2011, 12:30 AM~20445726
> *OOOOOOOhhh shit...see and you didn't have to drive all the way to Vegas !!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Switch hitting 101 worked
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 28 2011, 06:29 PM~20442903
> *:wow:
> 
> :wow:
> Brian gonna hit the switch in PHX :biggrin:
> 2 weeks and counting
> *


Is that all you got...... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 28 2011, 07:32 PM~20443448
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 28 2011, 09:37 PM~20444737
> *Wooo dis you see that he's on the switch and he owns the truck lol
> *


You to? LOL you can't come up with anything better than that? I'm jus sayin' :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 28 2011, 09:37 PM~20444737
> *Wooo dis you see that he's on the switch and he owns the truck lol
> *


I mean you can't hate on the triple digits and the first ever to break 100 in it's class. With NO WEIGHT! I'm jus sayin'........


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 29 2011, 01:30 AM~20445726
> *OOOOOOOhhh shit...see and you didn't have to drive all the way to Vegas !!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Switch hitting 101 worked
> *


I really enjoyed the class anyways :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 28 2011, 10:37 PM~20444737
> *Wooo dis you see that he's on the switch and he owns the truck lol
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 28 2011, 07:32 PM~20443448
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I can see chinas head getting bigger from here. No ****


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 29 2011, 11:06 AM~20447809
> *I can see chinas head getting bigger from here. No ****
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## china

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics+Apr 29 2011, 12:30 AM~20445726-->
> 
> 
> 
> OOOOOOOhhh shit...see and you didn't have to drive all the way to Vegas !!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Switch hitting 101 worked
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> vegas came to nm for a private lesson :biggrin:
> tap the switch up hold the switch down
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hannibal Lector_@Apr 29 2011, 11:06 AM~20447809
> *I can see chinas head getting bigger from here. No ****
> *


:twak: me and pj have to take turns deflating each others heads lol :roflmao:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 29 2011, 12:06 PM~20447809
> *I can see chinas head getting bigger from here.
> *


Cochino :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Pjay, PHUKET

:0 :wow: :0 :wow:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 29 2011, 11:51 AM~20447733
> *Is that all you got...... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  Yeah????? :biggrin: for now


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 29 2011, 12:00 PM~20447777
> *I mean you can't hate on the triple digits and the first ever to break 100 in it's class. With NO WEIGHT! I'm jus sayin'........
> *


You mean 2nd....Shorty got that :biggrin: remember the judges made him chain it down :biggrin: 

Jus sayin'


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup bruce.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 29 2011, 02:11 PM~20448844
> *You mean 2nd....Shorty got that :biggrin:  remember the judges made him chain it down :biggrin:
> 
> Jus sayin'
> *


WRONG, Shorty never broke 100 before us period. It either happened or didn't, not judges this or that. There are plenty of pics showing our truck over his  It's the word of the judges, remember :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 29 2011, 02:14 PM~20448858
> *Sup bruce.
> *


Whats crackin'? uffin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 29 2011, 02:11 PM~20448844
> *You mean 2nd....Shorty got that :biggrin:  remember the judges made him chain it down :biggrin:
> 
> Jus sayin'
> *


Send my stuff when u can and lmk wats the price. Howz the trailor, since germaine fukd it up :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 29 2011, 12:30 AM~20445726
> *OOOOOOOhhh shit...see and you didn't have to drive all the way to Vegas !!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Switch hitting 101 worked
> *


 :0 :0 :twak:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by china_@Apr 29 2011, 12:07 PM~20448159
> *vegas came to nm for a private lesson  :biggrin:
> tap the switch up  hold the switch down
> :twak:  me and pj have to take turns deflating each others heads  lol :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 29 2011, 02:07 PM~20448827
> *  Yeah????? :biggrin:  for now
> *


 uffin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 29 2011, 03:14 PM~20448859
> *WRONG, Shorty never broke 100 before us period. It either happened or didn't, not judges this or that. There are plenty of pics showing our truck over his  It's the word of the judges, remember :biggrin:
> *


Not talkin super big homie.....Denver 2 years ago...You member :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 29 2011, 02:18 PM~20448883
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OMG.......it's MONDO!!!!!!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 29 2011, 03:20 PM~20448889
> *OMG.......it's MONDO!!!!!!
> *


Can u sign ma breast :cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty

3 Members: 81cutty, *Team CCE*,* BlackMagicHydraulics*



ssssup players :wave:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 29 2011, 02:19 PM~20448886
> *Not talkin super big homie.....Denver 2 years ago...You member :biggrin:
> *


Thats was after us  :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 29 2011, 02:21 PM~20448893
> *Can u sign ma breast :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: 
omg its ron sign my pump :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 29 2011, 02:21 PM~20448893
> *Can u sign ma breast :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :run:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 29 2011, 03:21 PM~20448896
> *Thats was after us    :biggrin:
> *


  you did 90??? you get him at the super show :biggrin: Lucky honky :wow:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 29 2011, 03:22 PM~20448902
> *:roflmao:
> omg its ron sign my pump  :biggrin:
> *


  

O.K stop this topic is becoming like the Vegas topic???? of facebook :biggrin: :0 :wow:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 29 2011, 02:22 PM~20448902
> *:roflmao:
> omg its ron sign my pump  :biggrin:
> *


LOL :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

STW....N


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 29 2011, 02:24 PM~20448910
> *
> 
> O.K stop this topic is becoming like the Vegas topic???? of facebook :biggrin:  :0  :wow:
> *



facelow
bendin corners


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 29 2011, 02:24 PM~20448910
> *
> 
> O.K stop this topic is becoming like the Vegas topic???? of facebook :biggrin:  :0  :wow:
> *


No wait. Take a pic so I can post it on fb. U got the pic of steve, the wifey is all mad at him haha.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 29 2011, 02:26 PM~20448921
> *facelow
> bendin corners
> *


Btw luv ur avatar. She da bomb.


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 29 2011, 11:00 AM~20447777
> *I mean you can't hate on the triple digits and the first ever to break 100 in it's class. With NO WEIGHT! I'm jus sayin'........
> *


come on now dawg you know im not hating on your tripple didgits i give ya props the lil minitruck works good not sure about the no weight thing tho :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 29 2011, 02:29 PM~20448932
> *No wait. Take a pic so I can post it on fb. U got the pic of steve, the wifey is all mad at him haha.
> *


what did i do wrong lol


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 29 2011, 04:06 PM~20449545
> *come on now dawg you know im not hating on your tripple didgits i give ya props the lil minitruck works good not sure about the no weight thing tho  :biggrin:
> *


I know you jus messin' around, whats another word for hatin'? :biggrin: Ahhhhh yea, NO weight  :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 29 2011, 04:09 PM~20449573
> *what did i do wrong lol
> *


Ah shit man I wish I knew how to post pics from this phone, u would get it. I gotta bribe u like how roll'n got me on vid.


----------



## 4_PLAY!

BOTH CARS HERE BMH EQUIPPED... ENJOY...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Apr 29 2011, 09:41 PM~20451230
> *BOTH CARS HERE BMH EQUIPPED... ENJOY...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sweet Jerry reppin to the fullest  
Wad up, still comin to Vegas :biggrin: LMK foooo


----------



## Pjay




----------



## Pjay

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY RON *


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 29 2011, 11:02 PM~20452593
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY RON
> *


OH YEA WHAT HE SAID.................... :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Apr 29 2011, 08:41 PM~20451230
> *BOTH CARS HERE BMH EQUIPPED... ENJOY...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 

heres one also.......................


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Happy birfday ron. We sending u the wheel chair. Its ready to ship.


----------



## magoo

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RON! 
HAVE A GOOD DAY BRUTHA.... :thumbsup: 

Magoo


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 30 2011, 12:02 AM~20452593
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY RON
> *


X1000


----------



## 81cutty

happy bday ron


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Pjay will post a vidreo I was in awhile ago. The car goes higher currently.


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Apr 29 2011, 11:41 PM~20451230
> *BOTH CARS HERE BMH EQUIPPED... ENJOY...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




AWESOME VIDEO JERRY,REPPIN BMH FO SHO :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RON E :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Big Ron, you gettin too old too be doing Keg stands Player!!! :biggrin: Feliz Cumpleanos!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Apr 30 2011, 03:01 PM~20454837
> *Big Ron, you gettin too old too be doing Keg stands Player!!! :biggrin:  Feliz Cumpleanos!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx Big Homie, I can still try....Gonna do some Crown and Arizona green tea's.... :biggrin:  STW------N


----------



## Pjay

*The elco wit the cutty front clip in the background is BM equipped *
:biggrin: :biggrin: *There u go Jr*


----------



## china

happy bithday ron hope u had a good one :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 30 2011, 09:55 PM~20456988
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The elco wit the cutty front clip in the background is BM equipped
> :biggrin:  :biggrin: There u go Jr
> *


That fuker is a chipper. Haha. Small kine action


----------



## china

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 30 2011, 11:15 PM~20457628
> *That fuker is a chipper. Haha. Small kine action
> *


at least he didnt break a lowere a arm or anything like that :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by china_@May 1 2011, 11:17 AM~20459133
> *at least he didnt break a lowere a arm or anything like that :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by china_@May 1 2011, 10:17 AM~20459133
> *at least he didnt break a lowere a arm or anything like that :biggrin:
> *


Haha funny.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Mafusa gettin busy in Palms Springs


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 2 2011, 12:29 PM~20467412
> *Mafusa gettin busy in Palms Springs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 2 2011, 12:29 PM~20467412
> *Mafusa gettin busy in Palms Springs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@May 2 2011, 12:33 PM~20467451
> *:wow: NICE :thumbsup:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 2 2011, 12:29 PM~20467412
> *Mafusa gettin busy in Palms Springs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Easy 28inches :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@May 2 2011, 12:38 PM~20467502
> *Easy 28inches :biggrin:
> *


NAW, IT STRUGGLED................BUMPER KEPT GETN IN THE WAY........ :cheesy:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 2 2011, 01:29 PM~20467412
> *Mafusa gettin busy in Palms Springs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn lookin good like always Mufasa!!


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@May 2 2011, 12:42 PM~20467546
> *Damn lookin good like always Mufasa!!
> *


 :h5: THANKS DAWG


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 2 2011, 12:29 PM~20467412
> *Mafusa gettin busy in Palms Springs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: hits fukin good


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 2 2011, 11:29 AM~20467412
> *Mafusa gettin busy in Palms Springs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Nice...


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by dougy83+May 2 2011, 01:01 PM~20467698-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: hits fukin good
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-4_PLAY!_@May 2 2011, 01:03 PM~20467717
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Nice...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Hell yeah that shit hits nice, better than rick in da regal. Nahnah I dont wanna start up shit.


----------



## MUFASA

HOMIES DUMP OVER LOCKED.....BUT U CAN SEE HOW MY CAR WORKS HERE.........


----------



## SHOELACES

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 2 2011, 03:42 PM~20468445
> *HOMIES DUMP OVER LOCKED.....BUT U CAN SEE HOW  MY CAR WORKS HERE.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wish mine would do that


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 2 2011, 01:29 PM~20467412
> *Mafusa gettin busy in Palms Springs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 2 2011, 03:42 PM~20468445
> *HOMIES DUMP OVER LOCKED.....BUT U CAN SEE HOW  MY CAR WORKS HERE.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 2 2011, 02:42 PM~20468445
> *HOMIES DUMP OVER LOCKED.....BUT U CAN SEE HOW  MY CAR WORKS HERE.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Stop cuz now ur jus showing off :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@May 2 2011, 03:57 PM~20468553
> *wish mine would do that
> *


ME TOO :wow: 



STW...Mufasa :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 2 2011, 10:12 PM~20472388
> *ME TOO :wow:
> STW...Mufasa :biggrin:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 2 2011, 11:22 PM~20472458
> *:dunno:
> *


 :wow: :0 dont tell the "_*Watcher*_"


----------



## MUFASA

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector+May 2 2011, 06:27 PM~20470021-->
> 
> 
> 
> Stop cuz now ur jus showing off :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO I WASNT!, ITS NOT LIKE I HAD POSTED THIS UP !!!
> 
> BUMPERCHECKN ALL DAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Indio123_@May 2 2011, 08:41 PM~20471499
> *Some piks of the hop winners. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .                  Sorry for the blurry piks I think it was the sun. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## china

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 2 2011, 12:41 PM~20467533
> *NAW, IT STRUGGLED................BUMPER KEPT GETN IN THE WAY........ :cheesy:
> *


i hate when that happens ...... :biggrin: lol car looks good mufasa :thumbsup:


----------



## dougy83

:ccol:


----------



## stevie d

not quite gettin inches but it is bmh equipped :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 2 2011, 10:12 PM~20472388
> *ME TOO :wow:
> STW...Mufasa :biggrin:
> *


DONT GET MAD HOMIE...................







































ILL TEACH U HOW TO BUILD A LEGIT STREET SINGLE


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 3 2011, 09:54 PM~20479949
> *DONT GET MAD HOMIE...................
> ILL TEACH U HOW TO BUILD A LEGIT STREET SINGLE
> *


I know how, jus aint got the time, soooooo fucken busy makin the rest of the country KINGS :biggrin: 

Plus I got a boat anchor for an Engine  :wow: 

STW :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 3 2011, 09:03 PM~20480030
> *I know how, jus aint got the time, soooooo fucken busy makin the rest of the country KINGS :biggrin:
> 
> Plus I got a boat anchor for an Engine   :wow:
> 
> STW :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: ATTITUDE LIKE THAT WILL GET U NO WHERE WITH ME ! :angry: 







































SMW :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

:biggrin: 

remember the female homles


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 3 2011, 09:11 PM~20480104
> *:biggrin:
> 
> remember the female homles
> *


U BRIBING THE WATCHER ?? :0


----------



## stevie d

:biggrin:


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 3 2011, 12:54 AM~20473076
> * NO I WASNT!, ITS NOT LIKE I HAD POSTED THIS UP !!!
> 
> BUMPERCHECKN ALL DAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 3 2011, 10:03 PM~20480030
> *I know how, jus aint got the time, soooooo fucken busy makin the rest of the country KINGS :biggrin:
> 
> Plus I got a boat anchor for an Engine   :wow:
> 
> STW :biggrin:
> *


U dont work :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@May 3 2011, 10:09 PM~20480640
> *U dont work  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Im king here. Ha.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 3 2011, 09:03 PM~20480030
> *I know how, jus aint got the time, soooooo fucken busy makin the rest of the country KINGS :biggrin:
> 
> Plus I got a boat anchor for an Engine   :wow:
> 
> STW :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Riiiiight..... :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 3 2011, 08:54 PM~20479949
> *DONT GET MAD HOMIE...................
> ILL TEACH U HOW TO BUILD A LEGIT STREET SINGLE
> *


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 4 2011, 12:49 PM~20483892
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 4 2011, 01:16 PM~20484035
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :h5:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 4 2011, 12:47 PM~20483879
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Riiiiight..... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## dougy83




----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@May 4 2011, 02:14 PM~20484400
> *
> *


Wassup big chipper.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:h5:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@May 4 2011, 03:08 PM~20484706
> *:h5:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

:wave:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 4 2011, 03:10 PM~20484720
> *:wave:
> *


sup homie.. hope you & watcher are do'n good :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@May 4 2011, 03:41 PM~20484904
> *sup homie.. hope you & watcher are do'n good :biggrin:
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=420886&st=1120



and read their profile and signatures too ! :0


----------



## beanerman

:biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 4 2011, 04:17 PM~20485108
> *:nosad:  :nosad:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=420886&st=1120
> and read their profile and signatures too ! :0
> *


lol.. dont trip player.. i kno watcher always holds his own.. we all kno how he do it.. dont leave finger prints


----------



## TWEEDY

bmh ttt


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 4 2011, 02:16 PM~20484035
> *:wave:
> [Team CCE,May 4 2011, 02:58 PM~20484304]:wave:  :h5:
> [Hannibal Lector,May 4 2011, 04:08 PM~20484703]Wassup big chipper.
> [THE REAL BIG M,May 4 2011, 04:08 PM~20484706]:h5:
> [WEST COAST HOPPER,May 4 2011, 04:36 PM~20484876]:wave:
> [beanerman,May 4 2011, 06:35 PM~20485585]:biggrin:
> [TWEEDY,May 4 2011, 10:30 PM~20487344]bmh ttt
> *


SSSSSSSSSSSssssssssssssssssssssup Yyaaa'lls

 :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup chip! U been busy.


----------



## dougy83

Lol now I do


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Aloha friday to the bmh crew.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@May 6 2011, 08:16 AM~20496691
> *Aloha friday to the bmh crew.
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup big m have a good weekend


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 4 2011, 04:17 PM~20485108
> *:nosad:  :nosad:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=420886&st=1120
> and read their profile and signatures too ! :0
> *


sall gud i got the word out and looks like watcher has got some homies out there :biggrin: 
























they said they ready to roll :0


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 8 2011, 12:22 AM~20506322
> *sall gud i got the word out and looks like watcher has got some homies out there  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they said they ready to roll  :0
> *


:h5:


----------



## Str8 Klownin




----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@May 4 2011, 05:56 PM~20485701
> *lol.. dont trip player.. i kno watcher always holds his own.. we all kno how he do it.. dont leave finger prints
> *


:h5:


----------



## matdogg

:biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@May 8 2011, 08:01 PM~20510786
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: hits good how many inches


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@May 8 2011, 09:22 PM~20510936
> *:wow: hits good how many inches
> *


X2


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@May 8 2011, 08:22 PM~20510936
> *:wow: hits good how many inches
> *


It's 96 unstuck now we going for 100+ :biggrin:


----------



## Madrox64

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@May 9 2011, 03:42 AM~20512542
> *It's 96 unstuck now we going for 100+  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@May 9 2011, 03:42 AM~20512542
> *It's 96 unstuck now we going for 100+  :biggrin:
> *


Daym :wow:


----------



## Pjay

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## p-funckimpala

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@May 8 2011, 09:01 PM~20510786
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@May 9 2011, 08:18 AM~20513370
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wats good fam?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@May 9 2011, 04:42 AM~20512542
> *It's 96 unstuck now we going for 100+  :biggrin:
> *


IT's lookin good....


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 9 2011, 11:59 AM~20514739
> *IT's lookin good....
> *


I know whats my problem! :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@May 9 2011, 03:05 PM~20515859
> *I know whats my problem! :biggrin:
> *


Switch retarded lol


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 9 2011, 10:43 PM~20519328
> *Switch retarded lol
> *


 :wow: oh no you didn't :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 9 2011, 09:45 PM~20519344
> *:wow:  oh no you didn't :biggrin:
> *


did u get ur plane ticket. Arrive.friday leave tuesday. Hop on sunday.


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@May 9 2011, 10:56 PM~20519430
> *did u get ur plane ticket. Arrive.friday leave tuesday. Hop on sunday.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@May 10 2011, 09:41 AM~20521964
> *:0  :0
> *


  hush hush. Its a suprise. Booyaah.


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@May 11 2011, 08:21 AM~20528989
> * hush hush. Its a suprise. Booyaah.
> *


i wanna come aswel jr buy me a ticket payment for breaking my car lol :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 11 2011, 10:21 PM~20534978
> *i wanna come aswel jr buy me a ticket payment for breaking my car lol :biggrin:
> *


I told you its on the way.


----------



## china

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@May 9 2011, 08:18 AM~20513370
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


no good pics of the ranger on it ass smashing :dunno: it onlly hit like five times in a row lol


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by china_@May 12 2011, 02:07 PM~20538991
> *no good pics of the ranger on it ass smashing :dunno: it onlly hit like five times in a row  lol
> *


:wow: waz up china man


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by china_@May 12 2011, 03:07 PM~20538991
> *no good pics of the ranger on it ass smashing :dunno: it onlly hit like five times in a row  lol
> *


Bridgette dont like u or something :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@May 12 2011, 09:55 PM~20542075
> *Bridgette dont like u or something  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah Rite, it jus didn't hit bumper, you guys are story tellin :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 12 2011, 10:19 PM~20542353
> *Yeah Rite, it jus didn't hit bumper, you guys are story tellin :biggrin:
> *


Sorry to say but we have it on video :biggrin:


----------



## Str8 Klownin




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@May 12 2011, 10:37 PM~20542543
> *Sorry to say but we have it on video  :biggrin:
> *


I believe ya???? i've seen it myself :biggrin:


----------



## AlphaTiger86

*BlackMagic stays in my Trunk* :thumbsup:


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by AlphaTiger86_@May 12 2011, 11:17 PM~20542952
> *BlackMagic stays in my Trunk :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## china

> _Originally posted by Pjay+May 12 2011, 08:55 PM~20542075-->
> 
> 
> 
> Bridgette dont like u or something  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i knew i should of done her windshield right lol
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 12 2011, 10:10 PM~20542860
> *I believe ya???? i've seen it myself :biggrin:
> *


----------



## beanerman

whats up guys so are you guys coming down on sat or on sun 5min before the show starts again :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
i hope to see guys and the new baby


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by AlphaTiger86_@May 12 2011, 11:17 PM~20542952
> *BlackMagic stays in my Trunk :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@May 13 2011, 09:59 AM~20545409
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Drive safe chipper.


----------



## sickassscion

black magic all day everyday


----------



## Pjay

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Pjay, dougy83

:wave: :wave:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@May 13 2011, 09:38 PM~20549451
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Pjay, dougy83
> 
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


Waz up


----------



## flaked85

I WANNA GIVE A SHOUT OUT TO BLACK MAGIC FOR ALL MY PARTS AND ACCESSORIES,GOLDIE IS GONNA HURT'EM AGAIN THIS YEAR.THANX AGAIN RON ,O.J AND BIG''M'' FOR ALL YOUR HELP.BMH 4 LIFE :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@May 14 2011, 08:18 AM~20551081
> *I WANNA GIVE A SHOUT OUT TO BLACK MAGIC FOR ALL MY PARTS AND ACCESSORIES,GOLDIE IS GONNA HURT'EM AGAIN THIS YEAR.THANX AGAIN RON ,O.J AND BIG''M'' FOR ALL YOUR HELP.BMH 4 LIFE :biggrin:
> *


U forgot tp mention the other guy who really works in the shop. :biggrin:


----------



## CROWDS91

BMH all day installed by Joey's Custom 805 :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@May 16 2011, 04:52 PM~20565270
> *BMH all day installed by Joey's Custom 805  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice pinstripes on the car. Looks great bro :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by flaked85+May 14 2011, 08:18 AM~20551081-->
> 
> 
> 
> I WANNA GIVE A SHOUT OUT TO BLACK MAGIC FOR ALL MY PARTS AND ACCESSORIES,GOLDIE IS GONNA HURT'EM AGAIN THIS YEAR.THANX AGAIN RON ,O.J AND BIG''M'' FOR ALL YOUR HELP.BMH 4 LIFE :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: thanks homie
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Hannibal [email protected] 14 2011, 10:44 AM~20551588
> *U forgot tp mention the other guy who really works in the shop. :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> jorge :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-CUZICAN_@May 17 2011, 01:36 AM~20568879
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 a lil blast from the past


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@May 17 2011, 01:41 PM~20571681
> *:biggrin: thanks homie
> jorge :biggrin:
> 
> :0  a lil blast from the past
> *


Jorge is right!
looks like ron is doin the back bumper shuffle


----------



## stevie d

Ttt for the kangs


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 18 2011, 06:33 AM~20576844
> *Ttt for the kangs
> *


Fu kang u! :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac

ttt


----------



## dougy83




----------



## DREAM ON

CONGRAT'S TO JERRY LAM....HE'S REGAL (805 STYLE) CAME OUT ON THE LRM 18 WHEELER TOUR TRUCK!!!









AND GUESS WHAT PIC BY DREAM ON :0 :h5: 

CANT WAIT FOR THE PHOTOSHOOT SPREAD :0 :biggrin:


----------



## upncomin6

*-THE HOP WILL START AT 8PM, ALL HOPPERS MUST BE THERE BY 7:30PM. WE WILL NOT WAIT FOR ANYONE!!!!*

RULES WILL BE ENFORCED, WE WANT A FAIR HOP, IF YOU HAVE ANY ISSUES WITH THESE RULES PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP. I BELIEVE THESE RULES ARE FAIR. THERE IS PLENTY OF TIME TO SET YOUR CAR UP TO THE RULES HERE.

we are taking input for the rules up until june 1st when the rules will be final and offical. there should be no major changeds but please be sure to check back. the final offical rules can be seen on june 1st on the shows and events topic or the hydraulics topic. thank you and hope to see u there


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@May 18 2011, 04:41 PM~20581005
> *CONGRAT'S TO JERRY LAM....HE'S REGAL (805 STYLE) CAME OUT ON THE LRM 18 WHEELER TOUR TRUCK!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND GUESS WHAT PIC BY DREAM ON  :0 :h5:
> 
> CANT WAIT FOR THE PHOTOSHOOT SPREAD :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

wassup jerry. where u been homie?


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@May 18 2011, 05:41 PM~20581005
> *CONGRAT'S TO JERRY LAM....HE'S REGAL (805 STYLE) CAME OUT ON THE LRM 18 WHEELER TOUR TRUCK!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND GUESS WHAT PIC BY DREAM ON  :0 :h5:
> 
> CANT WAIT FOR THE PHOTOSHOOT SPREAD :0  :biggrin:
> *


Nice pic :wow:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@May 19 2011, 10:19 PM~20591113
> *wassup jerry. where u been homie?
> *


Just here keeping busy... :biggrin: 
How you doing Dawg.... :wave:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@May 19 2011, 02:52 PM~20587255
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


who did you :boink: to get your car on the low rider truck :0


----------



## ChanceCustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@May 20 2011, 01:23 PM~20593812
> *who did you  :boink:  to get your car on the low rider truck :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@May 20 2011, 11:23 AM~20593812
> *who did you  :boink:  to get your car on the low rider truck :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: oh you know.... :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@May 20 2011, 04:25 PM~20595084
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: oh you know.... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@May 20 2011, 04:25 PM~20595084
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: oh you know.... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by ChanceCustoms+May 20 2011, 12:23 PM~20593814-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2011, 12:32 PM~20593853
> *:0  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2011, 04:25 PM~20595084
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: oh you know.... :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MUFASA_@May 20 2011, 04:31 PM~20595134
> *:0  :0
> *


----------



## Pjay

:wave: :wave: Sup BM fam


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@May 20 2011, 12:23 PM~20593812
> *who did you  :boink:  to get your car on the low rider truck :0
> *


JERRY MUST BE A DUD OR THEY WOULD HAVE PUT A PIC OF HIS CHIPPER ON THE BUMPER....LOL....IT DOES GO TO THE BUMPER RIGHT :uh:


----------



## bigboylarry

:0


> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@May 23 2011, 12:06 AM~20608370
> *JERRY MUST BE A DUD OR THEY WOULD HAVE PUT A PIC OF HIS CHIPPER ON THE BUMPER....LOL....IT DOES GO TO THE BUMPER RIGHT :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@May 22 2011, 10:02 PM~20607611
> *:wave:  :wave: Sup BM fam
> *


Wassup fam.


----------



## china

Whats up B M H


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by china_@May 23 2011, 10:34 AM~20610310
> *Whats up  B M H
> *


How ur motor did? Pjay said u guys swapped out motors this weejwnd.


----------



## TROUBLESOME

_*I WOULD LIKE TO CONGRADULATE AND INFORM EVERYONE OF OUR NEWEST DIST CORONADO CUSTOMS NOW SERVING YUMA AZ AND EVERYTHING WITHIN A 100 MILES IN ANY DIRECTION OF THEM....PLEASE CONTACT THEM WITH ANY OF YOUR ORDERS FROM THIS ARE :biggrin: CONTACT THEM AT 928-580-8196 AND ASK FOR MIKE OR PEDRO*_


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@May 23 2011, 05:12 PM~20612665
> *I WOULD LIKE TO CONGRADULATE AND INFORM EVERYONE OF OUR NEWEST DIST CORONADO CUSTOMS NOW SERVING YUMA AZ AND EVERYTHING WITHIN A 100 MILES IN ANY DIRECTION OF THEM....PLEASE CONTACT THEM WITH ANY OF YOUR ORDERS FROM THIS ARE :biggrin: CONTACT THEM AT 928-580-8196 AND ASK FOR MIKE OR PEDRO
> *


hell yeah the family keeps growing :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@May 23 2011, 05:12 PM~20612665
> *I WOULD LIKE TO CONGRADULATE AND INFORM EVERYONE OF OUR NEWEST DIST CORONADO CUSTOMS NOW SERVING YUMA AZ AND EVERYTHING WITHIN A 100 MILES IN ANY DIRECTION OF THEM....PLEASE CONTACT THEM WITH ANY OF YOUR ORDERS FROM THIS ARE :biggrin: CONTACT THEM AT 928-580-8196 AND ASK FOR MIKE OR PEDRO
> *


Good looking OJ.... :ninja:


----------



## china

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@May 23 2011, 05:12 PM~20612665
> *I WOULD LIKE TO CONGRADULATE AND INFORM EVERYONE OF OUR NEWEST DIST CORONADO CUSTOMS NOW SERVING YUMA AZ AND EVERYTHING WITHIN A 100 MILES IN ANY DIRECTION OF THEM....PLEASE CONTACT THEM WITH ANY OF YOUR ORDERS FROM THIS ARE :biggrin: CONTACT THEM AT 928-580-8196 AND ASK FOR MIKE OR PEDRO
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@May 23 2011, 06:12 PM~20612665
> *I WOULD LIKE TO CONGRADULATE AND INFORM EVERYONE OF OUR NEWEST DIST CORONADO CUSTOMS NOW SERVING YUMA AZ AND EVERYTHING WITHIN A 100 MILES IN ANY DIRECTION OF THEM....PLEASE CONTACT THEM WITH ANY OF YOUR ORDERS FROM THIS ARE :biggrin: CONTACT THEM AT 928-580-8196 AND ASK FOR MIKE OR PEDRO
> *


We could not have made it possible without the whole crew @ BMH. "Scared Money Dont Make no Money" Coronado Customs stepping our Game up one mo time :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

>


----------



## dougy83

> :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## All Out Customs

Wassup BMH fam.... we had a special guest come visit our new shop in Paramount, Ca.


----------



## All Out Customs

:biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@May 24 2011, 12:56 PM~20619086
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Wats up jeri. Ur bro is workin alot now he works for primatek or sumtin like dat


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@May 24 2011, 02:01 PM~20619570
> *Wats up jeri. Ur bro is workin alot now he works for primatek or sumtin like dat
> *


Yeah man, spoke to him a few days ago, he's been busy at work welding on structural steel.


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@May 24 2011, 11:42 AM~20618998
> *Wassup BMH fam.... we had a special guest come visit our new shop in Paramount, Ca.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> Hell Ya ,showin that Jerry can make 'em look good and smash bumper all day....
> 
> Big thumbs up to Jerry :biggrin: The man ,the myth the Legend..
> 
> And to Dream On for gettin it up on the Lowrider truck, for all to see  Reppin the 805 and BMH to the fullest
Click to expand...


----------



## Don Pedro

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 25 2011, 12:13 AM~20624019
> *Hell Ya ,showin that Jerry can make 'em look good and smash bumper all day....
> 
> Big thumbs up to Jerry  :biggrin:  The man ,the myth the Legend..
> 
> And to Dream On for gettin it up on the Lowrider truck, for all to see   Reppin the 805 and BMH to the fullest
> *



TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@May 24 2011, 08:13 PM~20622195
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Wassup Jerry, I'm searching for an uncut g-body to build as a shop car....let me know if you find anything out your way.


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 25 2011, 12:13 AM~20624019
> *Hell Ya ,showin that Jerry can make 'em look good and smash bumper all day....
> 
> Big thumbs up to Jerry  :biggrin:  The man ,the myth the Legend..
> 
> And to Dream On for gettin it up on the Lowrider truck, for all to see   Reppin the 805 and BMH to the fullest
> *


  What's up Big Ron


----------



## Pjay

*Whats up BM Fam ? * :wave: :wave:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@May 25 2011, 01:49 PM~20626849
> *Whats up BM Fam ?  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## stevie d

Ttt for the fam


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 25 2011, 12:13 AM~20624019
> *Hell Ya ,showin that Jerry can make 'em look good and smash bumper all day....
> 
> Big thumbs up to Jerry  :biggrin:  The man ,the myth the Legend..
> 
> And to Dream On for gettin it up on the Lowrider truck, for all to see   Reppin the 805 and BMH to the fullest
> *



THANK'S


----------



## AlphaTiger86

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 25 2011, 12:13 AM~20624019
> *Hell Ya ,showin that Jerry can make 'em look good and smash bumper all day....
> 
> Big thumbs up to Jerry  :biggrin:  The man ,the myth the Legend..
> 
> And to Dream On for gettin it up on the Lowrider truck, for all to see   Reppin the 805 and BMH to the fullest
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Don Pedro

-----------MEMORIAL DAY SPECIAL----------

On items that fit in USPS flat rate box we will ship for FREE,FREE FREE!

There is a min purchase of qty2 motors to get free shipping.
Parts that are in house will be shipped out on 5-31-11 at the latest.

Sale will end on 5-30-11 at 9:00 pm on that day.
We are pay pal ready so pm me or WEST COAST HOPPER on your inquiries.

We also have custom engraved delta bodies with chevy,lincoln,buick,impala and monte carlo emblems engraved on and chrome while supplies last. set of 4 run $85. quantities are limited all you need to use is your existing delta candle. 


--------------------


Coronado Customs! Yuma,Az 
Hydraulic parts sales, service, installs, chrome 928-580-8196

Black Magic Hydraulics DISTRIBUTOR For Southwest Arizona, California 928-580-8196

Arizona's only Del Toro Bladder Pump Distributor and user since 1999'


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@May 25 2011, 10:45 AM~20626133
> *Wassup Jerry, I'm searching for an uncut g-body to build as a shop car....let me know if you find anything out your way.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

ttt for the fam.


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@May 24 2011, 09:13 PM~20622195
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@May 24 2011, 08:13 PM~20622195
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:h5:


----------



## Don Pedro

:biggrin:


----------



## HND_Loco

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 25 2011, 05:13 PM~20624019
> *Hell Ya ,showin that Jerry can make 'em look good and smash bumper all day....
> 
> Big thumbs up to Jerry  :biggrin:  The man ,the myth the Legend..
> 
> And to Dream On for gettin it up on the Lowrider truck, for all to see   Reppin the 805 and BMH to the fullest
> *


Big thumbs up to Jerry The man ,the myth the Legend.. THE $20TON! :biggrin:


----------



## rick383

what up Ron how's my Hydraulics set up coming ?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by rick383_@May 27 2011, 07:29 PM~20643413
> *what up Ron how's my Hydraulics set up coming ?
> *


o.j SAID THE CHECKS WILL BE BACK FROM CHROME ON TUESDAY HLOIDAY WEEK-END GOT US FUK"D UP  SEE ME ON THURSDAY


----------



## CovetedStyle

Tell oj what up from the Vacaville guys and we can't wait to see our set up u guys r hook'n us up with.. We r put'n the word out in this little town about how black magic is run'n the block... Make it SUPER clean for us guys.. We need all the help we can get LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup ron I got my shirt, send it to uu


----------



## rick383

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 27 2011, 06:46 PM~20643506
> *o.j SAID THE CHECKS WILL BE BACK FROM CHROME ON TUESDAY HLOIDAY WEEK-END GOT US FUK"D UP   SEE ME ON THURSDAY
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

:biggrin:


----------



## OG 61

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@May 24 2011, 11:42 AM~20618998
> *Wassup BMH fam.... we had a special guest come visit our new shop in Paramount, Ca.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro

:wow:


----------



## HND_Loco

Ron,

:wave:Clear your PM's my order keeps bouncing.

HND.............


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:nicoderm:


----------



## eastbay_drop

70 inch single pump


----------



## dougy83

eastbay_drop said:


> 70 inch single pump


hits smooth :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup fam. Howz everyone doin? Hey ron ima be hittin u up for that stuff we talked aboutover the phone.


----------



## eastbay_drop

dougy83 said:


> hits smooth :thumbsup:


 thanks, we r still working on it


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC

OG 61 said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


looking good mufusa fuck your haters ttt for bmh :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup Charles


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

To the top!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup fam. Bmh on top of the game.


----------



## matdogg




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

matdogg said:


>


----------



## CovetedStyle

matdogg said:


>


Hellz yah!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Hits hard homie


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## china

THE REAL BIG M said:


> :inout:


sup homie


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

china said:


> sup homie


----------



## stevie d

fukers working


----------



## Hannibal Lector

stevie d said:


> fukers working


Wassup


----------



## bigboylarry

thx guys i recieved my order(sham wowed!!)


----------



## 2 83s

Still need sum touch ups but heres mine in the ride THANKS AGAIN TO BMH :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## BigBlue64

matdogg said:


>


Car is hitting good!  Piston or non-piston?


----------



## dougy83




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Charles wassup chipper


----------



## dougy83

Hannibal Lector said:


> Charles wassup chipper


What's happening what's good in hawaii


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Just relaxing. Getting ready for Vegas


----------



## matdogg

BigBlue64 said:


> Car is hitting good!  Piston or non-piston?


Black magic pistion


thanks for all the props .....the only problem i have now is the bumper keeps getting in the way


----------



## CovetedStyle

matdogg said:


> Black magic pistion
> 
> 
> thanks for all the props .....the only problem i have now is the bumper keeps getting in the way


----------



## DIPN714

com/albums/tt151/elco1985/990213440







_084.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## dougy83




----------



## THE REAL BIG M




----------



## THE REAL BIG M




----------



## Team CCE

dougy83 said:


>


Where's the video of it gettin stuck? LOL


----------



## Team CCE

This new LIL kinda sux, don't know what happened to my quote with the video.


----------



## dougy83

Team CCE said:


> Where's the video of it gettin stuck? LOL


Im not sure lol


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Team CCE said:


> Where's the video of it gettin stuck? LOL


Kinda like the same as you going to bumper:guns:hno:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Here are some custom pump we are finishing up for the homies

Tis is 383 Rick double front pump assy for his 64

























Here are a few Anodized Adel-II's we are now stocking


----------



## Eddie-Money

:wave:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

here's a 2 pump *VooDoo *That I just finished today< I am still doing the custom motor caps,which when I'm done I will post finished pics


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

So I guess the new little tricks be workin' !!!!!!! Dammmmmm


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

matdogg said:


>


Looking real good MATT...Them little tricks be workin'...



bigboylarry said:


> thx guys i recieved my order(sham wowed!!)


You know I got you back Homie



2 83s said:


> Still need sum touch ups but heres mine in the ride THANKS AGAIN TO BMH :biggrin::biggrin:


Looking good Big Pimp.


----------



## rick383

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Here are some custom pump we are finishing up for the homies
> 
> Tis is 383 Rick double front pump assy for his 64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a few Anodized Adel-II's we are now stocking



look good Ron:thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Oh nice set up rick. Need a another adel2 black. Price


----------



## CovetedStyle

Look'n good guys.. Got any pic's of the piston set up you all are do'n for Armaz paint & restoration in nor cal??


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

on da way home from az


----------



## matdogg

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Looking real good MATT...Them little tricks be workin'...
> 
> YES you THE MAN  THANKS homie


----------



## china

DIPN714 said:


>


Those r some good pics caint wait to do it again had a blast that weekend


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

DIPN714 said:


> on da way home from az


Damn AL is the roving ghetto reporter...good pics Al..thanks for the props O.G.... 



matdogg said:


> BlackMagicHydraulics said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking real good MATT...Them little tricks be workin'...
> YES you THE MAN  THANKS homie
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks homie
> 
> 
> 
> china said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those r some good pics caint wait to do it again had a blast that weekend
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it was, Denver will be fun too....get ready homies we comin
Click to expand...


----------



## DUKE

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> here's a 2 pump *VooDoo *That I just finished today< I am still doing the custom motor caps,which when I'm done I will post finished pics


 http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff281/BlackMagicHydraulics/customvoodookit003.jpg:cheesy::wave:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

DUKE said:


> http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff281/BlackMagicHydraulics/customvoodookit003.jpg:cheesy::wave:


 heres the completed pumps that shipped today









I did some upgrades ,like 1'' front pump and the billet motor end caps


----------



## CovetedStyle

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> heres the completed pumps that shipped today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did some upgrades ,like 1'' front pump and the billet motor end caps


:fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::worship::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

I posted these front pump pics, but here it is with the lines polished up and the motors with end caps installed.This will be a 4 pump Voodoo set-up with upgraded rear blocks that are 45 degree


----------



## flaked85

matdogg said:


>


NOW AREN'T YOU GLAD YOU CHANGED TO DOUBLE PUMP.YOUR MOTORS DIDN'T EVEN GET WARM WHILE SMASHING THE BACK BUMPER INTO THE STREET.NICE BIG HOMIE.IMA START ON MY NEW FRAME FOR GOLDIE SOON.


----------



## CovetedStyle

flaked85 said:


> NOW AREN'T YOU GLAD YOU CHANGED TO DOUBLE PUMP.YOUR MOTORS DIDN'T EVEN GET WARM WHILE SMASHING THE BACK BUMPER INTO THE STREET.NICE BIG HOMIE.IMA START ON MY NEW FRAME FOR GOLDIE SOON.


So mattdog is runn'n double pistons in that bitch!?


----------



## matdogg

CovetedStyle said:


> So mattdog is runn'n double pistons in that bitch!?


yep taking a little brake from single pump double is stress free it works every time...plus no time to work on it im trying to focus on the radical to get it ready for Vegas


----------



## matdogg

flaked85 said:


> NOW AREN'T YOU GLAD YOU CHANGED TO DOUBLE PUMP.YOUR MOTORS DIDN'T EVEN GET WARM WHILE SMASHING THE BACK BUMPER INTO THE STREET.NICE BIG HOMIE.IMA START ON MY NEW FRAME FOR GOLDIE SOON.


Yes Sir I don't even charge the batteries any more


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

matdogg said:


> Yes Sir I don't even charge the batteries any more


Now the only chippin your gonna do it the asphlat...J/P


----------



## Pjay

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pinche chico

sup bmh family !!!!! is your website updated ? im in the mood to buy


----------



## bigcadi

*REPP'N BLACK MAGIC IN COLORADO*


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup family


----------



## eastbay_drop

:wave:


----------



## cesar garcia

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> I posted these front pump pics, but here it is with the lines polished up and the motors with end caps installed.This will be a 4 pump Voodoo set-up with upgraded rear blocks that are 45 degree


 ron how much for 2 pumps like the ones on the bottom pic


----------



## Hannibal Lector

That's nice double non piston i see


----------



## cruisethewhip

looking for 4 dumps with all hardware & slowdowns already to be installed *two* for each pump. pm with pics and lmk what you have..


----------



## Pjay

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Damn AL is the roving ghetto reporter...good pics Al..thanks for the props O.G....
> 
> 
> 
> matdogg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks homie
> 
> 
> Yes it was, Denver will be fun too....get ready homies we comin
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for Denver
Click to expand...


----------



## Pjay

Hannibal Lector said:


> Wassup family


Sup chip


----------



## stevie d

sup my black magic family hows shit yall


----------



## goof

stevie d said:


> sup my black magic family hows shit yall


 sssssup chipper


----------



## magoo

BUMP!!!!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Got the package today Ron, Thanks for the fast service Chrome looks good too:thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d

goof said:


> sssssup chipper


 Sssssssssssssssssup goooofus you got a lowrider yet or still fucking with them big wheels


----------



## Pjay




----------



## stevie d

Pjay said:


>


what you all confused about chip


----------



## Hannibal Lector

stevie d said:


> Sssssssssssssssssup goooofus you got a lowrider yet or still fucking with them big wheels


Big wheels for the big boys. No ****


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## dougy83




----------



## Pjay

:fool2::fool2::fool2:


----------



## magoo

Bump!
TTT


----------



## no games 62 63

BMH:thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Pjay said:


> :fool2::fool2::fool2:


 no stroking on this topic


----------



## flaked85

TTT FOR MY BM HOMIES:h5:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> no stroking on this topic


What u don't see won't hurt u.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M




----------



## Hannibal Lector

THE REAL BIG M said:


>


Sup m


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Hannibal Lector said:


> Sup m


stewie got car jacked


----------



## Pjay

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> no stroking on this topic


That was for my buddy


----------



## keola808




----------



## DIE-HARD-87

keola808 said:


>


 

i use to work with this cat at auto zone hella coo dude


----------



## dougy83




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup Bmh fam. How u guys been.


----------



## Pjay




----------



## Pjay




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Pjay said:


>


----------



## Team CCE

Pjay said:


>


Looks kinda close........


----------



## CovetedStyle

Pjay said:


>


Well... FUCK!!!:wow:


----------



## CovetedStyle

Pjay said:


>


Well... FUCK!!!:wow:


----------



## Pjay

Team CCE said:


> Looks kinda close........


On the scale it's not


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Team CCE said:


> Looks kinda close........


if you looking from Hawaii......I'm jus say"n:rofl:



Pjay said:


> On the scale it's not


ouch....Is this why you need a face lift?????


----------



## Pjay

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> if you looking from Hawaii......I'm jus say"n:rofl:
> 
> 
> ouch....Is this why you need a face lift?????


Ya couldn't win so they beat up my car instead just saying


----------



## Pjay

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> if you looking from Hawaii......I'm jus say"n:rofl:
> 
> 
> ouch....Is this why you need a face lift?????


Ya couldn't win so they beat up my car instead just saying


----------



## 4_PLAY!

Pjay said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d

Team CCE said:


> Looks kinda close........


haha looks to me that someone got broke the fuck off with a lil minitruck on trailer tyres just sayin lol


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## dougy83

THE REAL BIG M said:


> :inout:












ill hopp my stewie against urs :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

dougy83 said:


> ill hopp my stewie against urs :biggrin:


hey wut ups.. where did you find stewie.. he got car jacked


----------



## dougy83

u figure it out lmk ill snd it to u


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup fam


----------



## flaked85

HEY HEY HEY!TTT FOR MY BLACK MAGIC FAM.


----------



## Pjay

:thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d

Sup yall


----------



## SIK_9D1

Pjay said:


> :thumbsup:


 Sup Chippy D! LOL


----------



## pinche chico




----------



## pinche chico




----------



## pinche chico

ima order longer strokes in a week


----------



## cesar garcia

THE REAL BIG M said:


> :inout:


:wave:WAS UP HOMIE


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

stevie d said:


> Sup yall


chip chip



Hannibal Lector said:


> Wassup fam





cesar garcia said:


> :wave:WAS UP HOMIE


sup playa



pinche chico said:


> ima order longer strokes in a week


Lookin good homie.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Where stewie brah?


----------



## dougy83

He's still car jacked :dunno:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Hannibal Lector said:


> Where stewie brah?





dougy83 said:


> He's still car jacked :dunno:













bumper check'n fool


----------



## DUKE

Wha
























ts up, 95 White Owl fresh out thanks to Big M for hooking it up, Big thanks to Ron for the upgrades.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

DUKE said:


> Wha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ts up, 95 White Owl fresh out thanks to Big M for hooking it up, Big thanks to Ron for the upgrades.


look'n good holms :thumbsup:


----------



## CovetedStyle

DUKE said:


> Wha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ts up, 95 White Owl fresh out thanks to Big M for hooking it up, Big thanks to Ron for the upgrades.


Super clean my friend.. Good look!


----------



## Pjay




----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

DUKE said:


> Wha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ts up, 95 White Owl fresh out thanks to Big M for hooking it up, Big thanks to Ron for the upgrades.


DAMN! Nice setup.


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## rick383

what up big m any of my chrome came in ?:biggrin:


----------



## magoo

TTT

:wave:


----------



## stevie d

sup yall


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup govnah


----------



## pinche chico

THE REAL BIG M said:


> chip chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sup playa
> 
> 
> Lookin good homie.


its getting there,,gonna do bigger rear cylinders


----------



## Pjay

THE REAL BIG M said:


> :inout:





stevie d said:


> sup yall





Hannibal Lector said:


> Sup govnah


Sup Chippers


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup chip stick


----------



## dougy83




----------



## pinche chico

the brown truck loves me,,and so does blackmagicfamily


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Oh goodies goodies n mo goodies


----------



## himbone

thanks Ron


----------



## bigcadi

CANDY AND BLACK MAGIC.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Bionic

Whats up BlackMagic!
Im posting this pic for Mats Pitbulls dad USOcc Sweden.
He says that the DoubblePump working good
Yesterday---->


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Ttt. Wassup Bmh fam


----------



## Pjay

Hannibal Lector said:


> Sup chip stick


Sup :wave:


----------



## Pjay

Hannibal Lector said:


> Sup chip stick


Sup :wave:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Pjay said:


> Sup :wave:


----------



## Pjay

THE REAL BIG M said:


>


 Ssssssssssssssssssssssserio


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Pjay said:


> Ssssssssssssssssssssssserio


im bringin stewie to denver


----------



## dougy83




----------



## bigcadi

THE REAL BIG M said:


> im bringin stewie to denver


----------



## Pjay

THE REAL BIG M said:


> im bringin stewie to denver


I am ready hope he is too


----------



## Pjay

THE REAL BIG M said:


> im bringin stewie to denver


I am ready hope he is too


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Seen pics of the new elco. Looks good bro.


----------



## pinche chico

wus saaannneennennnn


----------



## Don Pedro

:inout:


----------



## CovetedStyle

What up guys.. Any good word on the set up


----------



## straight klown

THE REAL BIG M said:


> im bringin stewie to denver


I Brought the trike well see what you do at the after hop


----------



## pinche chico

sup bm family,,i just got some more parts in,,and im loving the dumps assembly,,i love the way the dump is off center ,,i believe its to allow more of a straight flow instead of doin the "T" to it,,,,cant wait to install them,,thanks again,,,,,btw,,, when does chico get some shirts ? or some kind of personbal souveneir??


----------



## silver64

stevie d said:


> sup yall


sup chip


----------



## p-funckimpala

SUP BMH?????


----------



## bigcadi

straight klown said:


> I Brought the trike well see what you do at the after hop


 That trike has to b a double that boy got some hops he got me......... I want a rematch


----------



## straight klown

bigcadi said:


> That trike has to b a double that boy got some hops he got me......... I want a rematch


Stewie said any time no double just Black Magic dont hate, no weight, just gate. I seen you by the shirt now u just got to get rid of that cce junk and you wont be a chipper.lol nah mad respect homie had a good time see you all soon.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup klown. Did stewie break a sproket?


----------



## stevie d

Sup yall Stewie put it down in Denver it was a close call between the Monte n Stewie haha sup Ali ya super chip


----------



## Team CCE

straight klown said:


> Stewie said any time no double just Black Magic dont hate, no weight, just gate. I seen you by the shirt now u just got to get rid of that cce junk and you wont be a chipper.lol nah mad respect homie had a good time see you all soon.


Does that mean you have something to hop, so your opinion counts? What we doin'?? I'm jus sayin'


----------



## dougy83

:drama:


----------



## bigcadi

][/B]Pu


straight klown said:


> Stewie said any time no double just Black Magic dont hate, no weight, just gate. I seen you by the shirt now u just got to get rid of that cce junk and you wont be a chipper.lol nah mad respect homie had a good time see you all soon.


 :thumbsup: nice to meet you guys had a good time thanks for all the info ..i will b in the shop 2 night putt'n in work have a show on sun too c what she doo..:biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi

:thumbsup:


----------



## ChanceCustoms

:thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN

Looking to get a 65 impala convertible frame wrapped how much total shipped to 20653


----------



## straight klown

Hannibal Lector said:


> Sup klown. Did stewie break a sproket?



Sup Jr :wave: nah he did good lol


----------



## straight klown

Team CCE said:


> Does that mean you have something to hop, so your opinion counts? What we doin'?? I'm jus sayin'


Nah it was a joke. Besides if some one asks me what I think is the best and what I run I will tell you BMH is what I run. Besides he has a BMH pump to the front thats all that matters lol, and stewie is only two years old, and ya its my opinion, opinions are like asholes every one has one. Well be in vegas see you there


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Im king biatches


----------



## dougy83

Hannibal Lector said:


> Im king biatches


Drag king stevie :naughty:


----------



## bigcadi

straight klown said:


> Nah it was a joke. Besides if some one asks me what I think is the best and what I run I will tell you BMH is what I run. Besides he has a BMH pump to the front thats all that matters lol, and stewie is only two years old, and ya its my opinion, opinions are like asholes every one has one. Well be in vegas see you there


 black magic all day every day ..:biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## straight klown

dougy83 said:


> Drag king stevie :naughty:


----------



## Team CCE

straight klown said:


> Nah it was a joke. Besides if some one asks me what I think is the best and what I run I will tell you BMH is what I run. Besides he has a BMH pump to the front thats all that matters lol, and stewie is only two years old, and ya its my opinion, opinions are like asholes every one has one. Well be in vegas see you there


Your right everyone has an opinion, and thats cool. I was just seein' what we gonna do..........you know I got "cce junk". I can show you how "junky" it really is:biggrin:uffin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Team CCE said:


> Your right everyone has an opinion, and thats cool. I was just seein' what we gonna do..........you know I got "cce junk". I can show you how "junky" it really is:biggrin:uffin:


----------



## straight klown

Team CCE said:


> Your right everyone has an opinion, and thats cool. I was just seein' what we gonna do..........you know I got "cce junk". I can show you how "junky" it really is:biggrin:uffin:



I luv watching people chip out hope to see you there.


----------



## dougy83

:drama:


----------



## straight klown

Sup big M you happy to be home finnally. Working on stewies ride going to bring him to vegas


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Hello Bmh fam


----------



## Pjay

:wave:


----------



## cruisethewhip

cruisethewhip said:


> looking for 4 dumps with all hardware & slowdowns already to be installed *two* for each pump. pm with pics and lmk what you have..


ANYBODY??


----------



## Team CCE

straight klown said:


> I luv watching people chip out hope to see you there.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## trealcha

Does black magic have any summer deals going on


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

straight klown said:


> Sup big M you happy to be home finnally. Working on stewies ride going to bring him to vegas


i had a really good time out in denver & new mexico.. it was nice see'n old & new friends.. yea stewie was hot on that bumper..lol.. that was one of the best hops i seen in my life :thumbsup:see you at the spr show:biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

trealcha said:


> Does black magic have any summer deals going on


yes we do.. look out for our hot summer deals comming soon :thumbsup:


----------



## pinche chico

THE REAL BIG M said:


> yes we do.. look out for our hot summer deals comming soon :thumbsup:


heck yess,,


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

we got a hot summer deal on our piston pumps..

550$ pump only.. comes w/tricked out & ported #11 marz. gear..

940$ complete w/adel ll ,tricked out & ported #11 marz. gear.. fully assembled w/hard line


----------



## Hannibal Lector

THE REAL BIG M said:


> we got a hot summer deal on our piston pumps..550$ pump only.. comes w/tricked out & ported #11 marz. gear..940$ complete w/adel ll ,tricked out & ported #11 marz. gear.. fully assembled w/hard line


i know u know i got mine in. Shit looks nice.


----------



## CovetedStyle

How much in chrome? U guys got #11 in now??


----------



## straight klown

THE REAL BIG M said:


> i had a really good time out in denver & new mexico.. it was nice see'n old & new friends.. yea stewie was hot on that bumper..lol.. that was one of the best hops i seen in my life :thumbsup:see you at the spr show:biggrin:


Cool we had a blast going to bring stewie and the trike going to pull up on who ever lol stewies taking all


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Bmh equipt. It gets off higher now with alil mods.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Oh yeah and Im am alil switch retarded. Hahaha


----------



## bigcadi

Hannibal Lector said:


> Bmh equipt. It gets off higher now with alil mods.


 nice


----------



## Hannibal Lector

bigcadi said:


> nice


 Thanks.I meant a lil suspension mods


----------



## stevie d

Hannibal Lector said:


> Bmh equipt. It gets off higher now with alil mods.


 dam chipper where's the new pics


----------



## bigcadi

Hannibal Lector said:


> Thanks.I meant a lil suspension mods


 thats next on the list for me too


----------



## Hannibal Lector

stevie d said:


> dam chipper where's the new pics


 Secrets homie u know the deal.


----------



## straight klown

Hannibal Lector said:


> Oh yeah and Im am alil switch retarded. Hahaha


Ya you showed that hitting El Toco


----------



## CADI SWANGIN

Hi!:ninja:
Las Vegas takes it in October.
It goes to the BMH!
_I want to meet everyone early_:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

CADI SWANGIN said:


> Hi!:ninja:
> Las Vegas takes it in October.
> It goes to the BMH!
> _I want to meet everyone early_:thumbsup:


it will be good to see you homie.. keep put'n it down:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

we got a hot summer deal on our piston pumps..

550$ pump only.. comes w/tricked out & ported #11 marz. gear..

940$ complete w/adel ll ,tricked out & ported #11 marz. gear.. fully assembled w/hard line


----------



## magoo

Big M

PM sent brutha!

Thanks
Magoo


----------



## Pjay

THE REAL BIG M said:


> we got a hot summer deal on our piston pumps..
> 
> 550$ pump only.. comes w/tricked out & ported #11 marz. gear..
> 
> 940$ complete w/adel ll ,tricked out & ported #11 marz. gear.. fully assembled w/hard line


:thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d

Sup my black magic fam what's crakalakin


----------



## CovetedStyle

CADI SWANGIN said:


> Hi!:ninja:
> Las Vegas takes it in October.
> It goes to the BMH!
> _I want to meet everyone early_:thumbsup:


cadi what are u run'n my friend??


----------



## 1sikMC

Thanks to our sponsors
















* 

Hotel info
*Motel 6 Centralia 
$61.53 for a 2 bed 
1310 Belmont Ave
Centralia, WA 98531
(360) 330-2057
Chehalis Inn 
$84.00 for a 2 bed 
122 Interstate Avenue
Chehalis, WA 98532
(360) 740-5339
BOTH ABOUT 10 MINUTES FROM THE FAIRGROUNDS *uffin:*


----------



## bigcadi

What it do black magic? Banged on the monte on sunday some says 45 then some said 50 ..i will post pics when I get the lap top going, dont know how to get them off my phone to post on LIL..just want to say thanks to the black magic family for all your help when you came to town ....


----------



## 4_PLAY!

TTT


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

bigcadi said:


> What it do black magic? Banged on the monte on sunday some says 45 then some said 50 ..i will post pics when I get the lap top going, dont know how to get them off my phone to post on LIL..just want to say thanks to the black magic family for all your help when you came to town ....


that's how we do it player


----------



## Hannibal Lector

This is for Steve D. Hope he no get mad. I got this while watching the food network.


----------



## Pjay

4_PLAY! said:


> TTT





THE REAL BIG M said:


> that's how we do it player





Hannibal Lector said:


> This is for Steve D. Hope he no get mad. I got this while watching the food network.


:wave: :wave:


----------



## bigcadi

black magic mak'n haters hate ...just lke the old lady says need more inches......


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

bigcadi said:


> black magic mak'n haters hate ...just lke the old lady says need more inches......


----------



## Pjay

bigcadi said:


> black magic mak'n haters hate ...just lke the old lady says need more inches......


Looks like he's ready for Stewie Perm


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Pjay said:


> Looks like he's ready for Stewie Perm


:ninja: you kno stewie was on that bumper out in denver..


----------



## Hannibal Lector

At it again with stewie


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Hannibal Lector said:


> At it again with stewie


stewie said he go'n to come see you..:shocked:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Tell him Im gonna serve him with the elco and Im gonna collect that FWD hopper. If not Im gonna bring sum reinforcements.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Hannibal Lector said:


> Tell him Im gonna serve him with the elco and Im gonna collect that FWD hopper. If not Im gonna bring sum reinforcements.


 My reinforcements. Lol


----------



## bigcadi

What it dew BMH??


----------



## ROCK OUT

just got my lincoln spindle sleaves, what ball joint do i use witth these?


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Ttt homie. Im gonna hit u up M gotta get sumtin.


----------



## stevie d

Sup yall


----------



## ROCK OUT

so what balljoints do i use with these, did you guys really have to ship them in the biggest box you could find, i thought my plasma screen came in when i saw the box


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

ROCK OUT said:


> so what balljoints do i use with these, did you guys really have to ship them in the biggest box you could find, i thought my plasma screen came in when i saw the box


:roflmao:sry homie.. but we was out of the small boxes.. yea we got the ball joints for the t/c in stock.. we could of put em in that box too:cheesy:


----------



## dougy83

:roflmao:


----------



## B Town Fernie

ROCK OUT said:


> so what balljoints do i use with these, did you guys really have to ship them in the biggest box you could find, i thought my plasma screen came in when i saw the box


:rofl:


----------



## magoo

BUMP!


----------



## Pjay

Hannibal Lector said:


> Ttt homie. Im gonna hit u up M gotta get sumtin.





stevie d said:


> Sup yall





THE REAL BIG M said:


> :roflmao:sry homie.. but we was out of the small boxes.. yea we got the ball joints for the t/c in stock.. we could of put em in that box too:cheesy:


:wave: :wave:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup M oj Ron. Thanks for shipping it.out fast.


----------



## straight klown

Hannibal Lector said:


> Tell him Im gonna serve him with the elco and Im gonna collect that FWD hopper. If not Im gonna bring sum reinforcements.


Big talk for a lil hawiian Stewie will brake you off ive been working on stewies trike he can smash bumper now. Going to kill it at the after hop in vegas Stewies repin BMH


----------



## Hannibal Lector

We don't hop on plastic wheels homie.


----------



## no games 62 63

A morning BUMP for RON,JESSICA,PERM N OJ over at BLACK MAGIC from CHARLIE,MR MAGOO,ALFREDO N THE CREW AT KUSTOM RIMS&MORE,TUCSON AZ:thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay

*TTT *


----------



## bigcadi

TTT


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup brah. Hope all is well.


----------



## silver64

stevie d said:


> Sup yall


:wave:


----------



## trunkgotknock

thanks oj got my motors i still had to go pick them up after back and fourth with them they had difrent story everytime oweall


----------



## p-funckimpala

sup yall????


----------



## bigcadi

WHAT UP B M H¿¿


----------



## MUFASA

ROCK OUT said:


> so what balljoints do i use with these, did you guys really have to ship them in the biggest box you could find, i thought my plasma screen came in when i saw the box



LMFAO !!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

sup to all the homies :h5:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup big dawg. Can't wait homie i see u guys in about 2 months.


----------



## goof

T T T ............:worship: B M H......


----------



## no games 62 63

BMH doin' big thangs.....:h5::thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

goof said:


> T T T ............:worship: B M H......


 Wassup goof will we be seeing u in Oct.


----------



## Pjay

:wave:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

And what Pjay?!


----------



## SickBoy

Backbumper!!


----------



## Purple Haze

SickBoy said:


> Backbumper!!


SICK!! Lookin good out there homie!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Purple Haze said:


> SICK!! Lookin good out there homie!


 Sup Sean u goin in Oct? Ron red pumps look nice.


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

Any picture of lincolns 90-97 with BMH????
With info on setup?


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

I got a question for BMH what kinda set up would you recommend for some one who wants to have a daly 90 Lincoln tc doing 3 wheels n hitting some where betwen 65-70 inches single pump.....
Thanx for any help....


----------



## CovetedStyle

Made my day..Fuck'n Xmas in August!!!! let me say thanks to the black magic fam.. u guys did somthan beautiful here!! Now i just need my motor end caps and i'll b straight


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

Whats the ticket for something like this.....


CovetedStyle said:


> Made my day..Fuck'n Xmas in August!!!! let me say thanks to the black magic fam.. u guys did somthan beautiful here!! Now i just need my motor end caps and i'll b straight
> View attachment 346520
> View attachment 346522
> View attachment 346523
> View attachment 346525
> View attachment 346527


----------



## Hannibal Lector

pumps looks awesome


----------



## chtrone

Need a good number to order parts at black magic


----------



## SickBoy

Purple Haze said:


> SICK!! Lookin good out there homie!



Thanks


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DUKE

CovetedStyle said:


> Made my day..Fuck'n Xmas in August!!!! let me say thanks to the black magic fam.. u guys did somthan beautiful here!! Now i just need my motor end caps and i'll b straight
> View attachment 346520
> 
> View attachment 346522
> 
> View attachment 346523
> 
> View attachment 346525
> 
> View attachment 346527


Damn thats nice homie


----------



## CovetedStyle

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> Whats the ticket for something like this.....


 gotta talk to the BMH fam.. they will give u a good number



Hannibal Lector said:


> pumps looks awesome


 thanks brother.. noth'n like a brand fuck'n new setup to make ur day!!



DUKE said:


> Damn thats nice homie


thanks my friend... now i just gotta put them to work!!


----------



## gold cutt 84

Bmh long ARM caddy kit with bmh piston


----------



## CovetedStyle

gold cutt 84 said:


> Bmh long ARM caddy kit with bmh piston


Clean Cad my friend.. That's what's up!


----------



## gold cutt 84

CovetedStyle said:


> Clean Cad my friend.. That's what's up!


Thanks that's my homie jimmy's car. We steady dialing it in


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Ttt


----------



## DUKE




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

SickBoy said:


> Backbumper!!


Look at the Sweeeedies, flyin high 

What's up Lil' Mike


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

TtT


SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> I got a question for BMH what kinda set up would you recommend for some one who wants to have a daly 90 Lincoln tc doing 3 wheels n hitting some where betwen 65-70 inches single pump.....Thanx for any help....


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> TtT


its up to you player.. a single piston or a dbl piston both would work.. but a dbl would work eazyer.. so you can go with a 3pump single piston w/adel ll would put you in the game.. but there are alot of factors in get'n your car to do 65-70.. you go'n to need more than jus a piston pump.. :cheesy:


----------



## DignityStyle

Got my uppers in today. Thanks bmh!


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

CovetedStyle said:


> Made my day..Fuck'n Xmas in August!!!! let me say thanks to the black magic fam.. u guys did somthan beautiful here!! Now i just need my motor end caps and i'll b straight
> View attachment 346520
> 
> View attachment 346522
> 
> View attachment 346523
> 
> View attachment 346525
> 
> View attachment 346527


big m this what im looking for in fittings and dump (middle pump)


----------



## Hannibal Lector

THE REAL BIG M said:


> its up to you player.. a single piston or a dbl piston both would work.. but a dbl would work eazyer.. so you can go with a 3pump single piston w/adel ll would put you in the game.. but there are alot of factors in get'n your car to do 65-70.. you go'n to need more than jus a piston pump.. :cheesy:


 what u mean chip?!


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

How much would the ticket for a full system to get me.there n what would it come with thanx homie!looking foward to get a kit sometime soon ....


THE REAL BIG M said:


> its up to you player.. a single piston or a dbl piston both would work.. but a dbl would work eazyer.. so you can go with a 3pump single piston w/adel ll would put you in the game.. but there are alot of factors in get'n your car to do 65-70.. you go'n to need more than jus a piston pump.. :cheesy:


----------



## Pjay

THE REAL BIG M said:


> its up to you player.. a single piston or a dbl piston both would work.. but a dbl would work eazyer.. so you can go with a 3pump single piston w/adel ll would put you in the game.. but there are alot of factors in get'n your car to do 65-70.. you go'n to need more than jus a piston pump.. :cheesy:


Sup chipper :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup m. Did u guys get my box in the mail?
sup pjay.


----------



## Pjay

Hannibal Lector said:


> Sup m. Did u guys get my box in the mail?
> sup pjay.


Here n U bro


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

DignityStyle said:


> Got my uppers in today. Thanks bmh!


:thumbsup:


Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


> big m this what im looking for in fittings and dump (middle pump)








SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> How much would the ticket for a full system to get me.there n what would it come with thanx homie!looking foward to get a kit sometime soon ....


pm sent :420:



Pjay said:


> Sup chipper :biggrin:


:shh:



Hannibal Lector said:


> Sup m. Did u guys get my box in the mail?
> sup pjay.


:dunno:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Maybe this week sum time M. Had to fix something that I broke. Ron Knows about it playa.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Hannibal Lector said:


> Maybe this week sum time M. Had to fix something that I broke. Ron Knows about it playa.


:thumbsup:


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

Didnt get that pm bro... 


THE REAL BIG M said:


> :thumbsup:pm sent :420::shh::dunno:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Ttt for the homies.


----------



## SickBoy

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Look at the Sweeeedies, flyin high
> 
> What's up Lil' Mike



hey what´s up Ron, Super Show closing in, getting ready to order some plane tickts


----------



## bigcadi

WHAT UP BLACK MAGIC¿ What it DEW¿¿


----------



## Pjay




----------



## stevie d

Sup yall not been up in here for a minute


----------



## Hannibal Lector

stevie d said:


> Sup yall not been up in here for a minute


 Cuz u busy swimming at the beach. Lol!


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

THE REAL BIG M said:


> :thumbsup:


Sup Big worm?...I mean Big Perm


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> Sup Big worm?...I mean Big Perm


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

THE REAL BIG M said:


>


Let me get some Chile Saco's


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> Let me get some Chile Saco's


my chile saco's fat boy..:rofl:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

THE REAL BIG M said:


> my chile saco's fat boy..:rofl:


----------



## straight klown

Sup Black Magic fam.


----------



## outlawcrewcab

BMH piston pump to front with BMH adel. Not wieghted


----------



## fidecaddy

Need some 4 3/4 ton coils shipped to 93901 $$$


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Thanks M n Ron for hooking it up. Tell.Ron it can be a hydro wow!lol!


----------



## Pjay




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Nice ass pic. China gotta get in the pic.


----------



## Pjay

:werd:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

fidecaddy said:


> Need some 4 3/4 ton coils shipped to 93901 $$$


out of stock.. 



Hannibal Lector said:


> Thanks M n Ron for hooking it up. Tell.Ron it can be a hydro wow!lol!


:h5:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Ttt fam!


----------



## eastbay_drop

we hit 3 shows this past weekend with the caprice
saturday:
-1st stop had a 30" lockup max hit 64"s 1st place
-2nd stop had a 32" lockup, hit 67"s 1st place
sunday
-37" lockup hit 71"s 1st place 

good weekend


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Daaaamn! Good shit homie


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

Pm sent


----------



## 559karlo

*Pics*



eastbay_drop said:


> we hit 3 shows this past weekend with the capricesaturday:-1st stop had a 30" lockup max hit 64"s 1st place-2nd stop had a 32" lockup, hit 67"s 1st placesunday-37" lockup hit 71"s 1st place good weekend


 Pics !!!!!


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

Shop closed??????lmk


----------



## Hannibal Lector

The suppose to be open. They just getting busy with the summer orders


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


> Shop closed??????lmk


sry brother i mis'd your call.. the phones was crazy yesterday.. if you jus leave a message we will call you back..
or you can jus pm me & i will reply back a.s.a.p.. thanks :thumbsup:



Hannibal Lector said:


> The suppose to be open. They just getting busy with the summer orders


:run:ring.ring.ring.ring.ring..:chuck: we try to answer every call.. sometimes we do mis sum.. :happysad:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*our hydraulic parts for sale topics have been moved to the hydraulics & air classifieds.:angry:. so make sure you check em out..*:thumbsup:


----------



## ROCK OUT

THE REAL BIG M said:


> :run:ring.ring.ring.ring.ring..:chuck: we try to answer every call.. sometimes we do mis sum.. :happysad:


that was my fault i called you three time :roflmao: thanks for the help playa


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

ROCK OUT said:


> that was my fault i called you three time :roflmao: thanks for the help playa


oh ....Too many question...you hurry up a buy..lol


----------



## Pjay

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Pjay said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


 Wassup bro.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

SickBoy said:


> hey what´s up Ron, Super Show closing in, getting ready to order some plane tickts


Get them orders rollin Big MIKE , we already gettin crackin playa...see ya soon



bigcadi said:


> WHAT UP BLACK MAGIC¿ What it DEW¿¿


Same ol' toilet different turd:biggrin:



Pjay said:


>





stevie d said:


> Sup yall not been up in here for a minute





Hannibal Lector said:


> Cuz u busy swimming at the beach. Lol!





straight klown said:


> Sup Black Magic fam.



Sup Homies, I too haven't been in here in a minute....Wad up



outlawcrewcab said:


> BMH piston pump to front with BMH adel. Not wieghted


Not bad homie, alittle more fine tuning and it will be super smashing...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

SickBoy said:


> hey what´s up Ron, Super Show closing in, getting ready to order some plane tickts





bigcadi said:


> WHAT UP BLACK MAGIC¿ What it DEW¿¿





Pjay said:


>





stevie d said:


> Sup yall not been up in here for a minute





Hannibal Lector said:


> Cuz u busy swimming at the beach. Lol!





straight klown said:


> Sup Black Magic fam.





outlawcrewcab said:


> BMH piston pump to front with BMH adel. Not wieghted





eastbay_drop said:


> we hit 3 shows this past weekend with the caprice
> saturday:
> -1st stop had a 30" lockup max hit 64"s 1st place
> -2nd stop had a 32" lockup, hit 67"s 1st place
> sunday
> -37" lockup hit 71"s 1st place
> 
> good weekend


Posy some pics JR....you know the rule plya


----------



## trunkgotknock

http://youtu.be/VocQ9pM9wWQ my single pump bmh equiped with a olds 403 got 30 inches need a switch man hope fully she does better


----------



## trunkgotknock




----------



## eastbay_drop

heres the first hop, motor was going out,camera setting was fucked up so its grainy




no video of second hop

heres a video from last hop


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*our hydraulic parts for sale topics have been moved to the hydraulics & air classifieds.:angry:. so make sure you check em out..*:thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Posy some pics JR....you know the rule plya


 Yeah i know been busy doing alot of machine work on my stuff. Lol!


----------



## bigcadi

:wave:


----------



## goof

BMH TTMFT


----------



## Eddie-Money

*WHAT UP RON AND THE BM FAM.:wave:*


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Here are some custom pumps we doing this week, The OSN isn't done all the way, just wanna show a homie how they can be set-up 

This is a all chrome* VOODOO* set up, all 3/4'' with a* Y *assembly instead of a Tee. 4 of our Zig-Zag water facets, custom hardlines with 4 of our ride accumalators..*The Cannons*

























Old Skool New


----------



## LunaticMark

Damn those are nice!!!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

LunaticMark said:


> Damn those are nice!!!


For Peta Down Unda



Eddie-Money said:


> *WHAT UP RON AND THE BM FAM.:wave:*


Sup Homie how u doin Playa


----------



## CovetedStyle

Damn those r clean BMH.. I'm still drool'n on mine haha.. What's up with those CANNONS??


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

CovetedStyle said:


> Damn those r clean BMH.. I'm still drool'n on mine haha.. What's up with those CANNONS??


It's a piston accumulator... To help in the ride control. 

Post a pic of your pumps...let them see how pimp they are


----------



## Pjay

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Here are some custom pumps we doing this week, The OSN isn't done all the way, just wanna show a homie how they can be set-up
> 
> This is a all chrome* VOODOO* set up, all 3/4'' with a* Y *assembly instead of a Tee. 4 of our Zig-Zag water facets, custom hardlines with 4 of our ride accumalators..*The Cannons*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Skool New



:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CovetedStyle

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> It's a piston accumulator... To help in the ride control. Post a pic of your pumps...let them see how pimp they are


Shit my friend I posted them as soon as I got them.. Check back on page 247 of this thread and in my build topic.. Muthafukas so nice I had to put them in the avatar.. Pumps had me like a kid on christmas haha.. Make'n another order today.. Thanks again brother you really set them off for me


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*our hydraulic parts for sale topics have been moved to the hydraulics & air classifieds.:angry:. so make sure you check em out..*:thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Peter ,here are the pumps with the ball valve and fitting flipped..LMK what u think

















Here is a pic with a Billet candle cover. Gives it more of a custom look. LMK and we could add them:thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Hey all that work and machining some metal..... Awesome work M is putting in. Ahhh just fucking with u. Nice work bro.


----------



## HND_Loco

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Peter ,here are the pumps with the ball valve and fitting flipped..LMK what u think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic with a Billet candle cover. Gives it more of a custom look. LMK and we could add them:thumbsup:


Yes Sir, that looks bad ass.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Hannibal Lector said:


> Hey all that work and machining some metal..... Awesome work M is putting in. Ahhh just fucking with u. Nice work bro.


:shh:


----------



## Pjay

:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

]










This gonna be the spot to be at on Monday,After the "*Super show"* Spread the word riders:thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d

sup yall


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

stevie d said:


> sup yall


sup sup.....super show comin quick .,ya'll ready


----------



## LunaticMark

ahhh, the time of the year when everyone scrambles to finish!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Paul K

HND_Loco said:


> Yes Sir, that looks bad ass.


 that a smoking hot set up u got therehttp://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup Paul how down unda


----------



## Paul K

Hannibal Lector said:


> Wassup Paul how down unda


 What's cracking hawaiiiiiii


----------



## Paul K

Hannibal Lector said:


> Wassup Paul how down unda


 What Happened to the Hawaii lays u were sending?


----------



## Hannibal Lector

I totally forgot with all the dramas and got side tracked with the Vegas trip. Are u goin again? If so i will just bring it to the shop. Howz that?


----------



## Paul K

Hannibal Lector said:


> I totally forgot with all the dramas and got side tracked with the Vegas trip. Are u goin again? If so i will just bring it to the shop. Howz that?


 na its coo........


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Paul K said:


> na its coo........


Pomona Paul


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Paul K said:


> na its coo........


sssssssssssssssssup you kaaaaant :cheesy:


----------



## Paul K

THE REAL BIG M said:


> sssssssssssssssssup you kaaaaant :cheesy:


 What up perm


----------



## Paul K

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> Pomona Paul


 did u say uwant pics up )


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Thanks Ron n M n OJ fir the products. I wanna post up the gear head but gotta ask Ron if can.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Thanks homies for my products.


----------



## CovetedStyle

Hey BMH fam.. do u got drop mounts for an 82 caddy in stock.. if so when my boy stops in on Monday for the order ima have him grab them 2


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Most cases they will have them.


----------



## ROCK OUT

still waitin on my pumps


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

CovetedStyle said:


> Hey BMH fam.. do u got drop mounts for an 82 caddy in stock.. if so when my boy stops in on Monday for the order ima have him grab them 2


If I dont we can make them in an hour or so



ROCK OUT said:


> still waitin on my pumps


I will look into it



Paul K said:


> did u say uwant pics up )


Mr. K whats been happen mate???? u faaken kant


----------



## CovetedStyle

so should i tell him to wait an hour! lol:x:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> If I dont we can make them in an hour or soI will look into itMr. K whats been happen mate???? u faaken kant


its been a minute since u been in here.


----------



## Pjay

Whats up BM Fam :biggrin:


----------



## CovetedStyle

talk about customer service.. 
i say " Hey Ron u got some of those clean new drop mounts for my caddy in stock my homie is n ur area" 
He says " Not at the moment, but give me bout an hour and i'll fab some up for you to pick up"
:h5:they look great my friend


----------



## china

Whats up B M H almost time to see u guys again caint wait to head out to vegas :run:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

CovetedStyle said:


> talk about customer service..
> i say " Hey Ron u got some of those clean new drop mounts for my caddy in stock my homie is n ur area"
> He says " Not at the moment, but give me bout an hour and i'll fab some up for you to pick up"
> :h5:they look great my friend


HEY<HEY dont put me on blast, people mite think I'll do it for everyone...LOL

But thats how we does its



china said:


> Whats up B M H almost time to see u guys again caint wait to head out to vegas :run:


Whats up homie


----------



## DUKE




----------



## CovetedStyle

THE REAL BIG M said:


> HEY<HEY dont put me on blast, people mite think I'll do it for everyone...LOL
> 
> But thats how we does its


AWWWW SHIT.. my bad look at me throw'n u under the bus like that.. my bad my bad HAHA:sprint:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## Paul K

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> If I dont we can make them in an hour or so
> 
> 
> I will look into it
> 
> 
> Mr. K whats been happen mate???? u faaken kant


ive had my head down working man........ give me a call:biggrin:


----------



## straight klown

china said:


> Whats up B M H almost time to see u guys again caint wait to head out to vegas :run:


 X2 cant wait to hang out with the hole BMH FAM.


----------



## CovetedStyle

TTMFT!


----------



## Pjay

Whats up Fam


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Paul K said:


> ive had my head down working man........ give me a call:biggrin:


Keepin ur nose to the grind stone???? Thats alrite you had plantey...LOL I will


straight klown said:


> X2 cant wait to hang out with the hole BMH FAM.


Naw Nikka



DIPN714 said:


>


Sup AL....Howd them thingy's work out....Roadst*ALCamino*



CovetedStyle said:


> TTMFT!





Pjay said:


> Whats up Fam


Sup foo...Perm miss quoted(oops was me) what you asked for...For you 200 playa...shhhhhh


----------



## Pjay

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Pjay said:


> :thumbsup:


 Try answer ur cell or return my call foo! Nah but call when u done lifting that Honda. Lol!


----------



## Pjay

Hannibal Lector said:


> Try answer ur cell or return my call foo! Nah but call when u done lifting that Honda. Lol!


Haha Fool its a GP and i would of finished last night but it started to rain (or more like pour) and i had the car on jackstands outside the shop !!!:biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Oh kool then is that Bridget gp. She said she got one.


----------



## CovetedStyle

$200 a piece.. I hope all is well on a Friday!


----------



## stevie d

sup bmh family soon be back out there to see yall


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

stevie d said:


> sup bmh family soon be back out there to see yall


:ugh: :around:  :run: :sprint:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Thanks mmmmm i will have him get at u soon. Im sure u have all of the stuffs in stock.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Hannibal Lector said:


> Thanks mmmmm i will have him get at u soon. Im sure u have all of the stuffs in stock.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup fam!!


----------



## chilango1964

just inquiring about my order from your distributor in Toronto and also the whammy set up, please let me know if there is anything else you need or to pay more for shipping etc ..... I really need those items


Ahh shit!!!! Nevermind my shit its on his Way. Thanks OG :thumbsup:


----------



## Martian

A BMH setup we recently finished for a club member....


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Martian said:


> A BMH setup we recently finished for a club member....



:thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

THE REAL BIG M said:


> :thumbsup:


What up chipper?


----------



## TROUBLESOME

chilango1964 said:


> just inquiring about my order from your distributor in Toronto and also the whammy set up, please let me know if there is anything else you need or to pay more for shipping etc ..... I really need those items
> 
> 
> Ahh shit!!!! Nevermind my shit its on his Way. Thanks OG :thumbsup:


No Problem sorry for the delay you Canada Boys with all your custom set-ups keep us busy over here....Those other Blue pieces are in that order too.....Jeffs a chipper...lmao


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Damn Canada! Hahaha. See u Canadians in Vegas.


----------



## Bionic

Take a look at a video from this summer madness in Sweden
Alot of BlackMagic equipped rides!

- RedheadProductions -


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Team CCE said:


> What up chipper?


:ninja:



Bionic said:


> Take a look at a video from this summer madness in Sweden
> Alot of BlackMagic equipped rides!
> 
> - RedheadProductions -


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup Bmh fam


----------



## Pjay

TROUBLESOME said:


> No Problem sorry for the delay you Canada Boys with all your custom set-ups keep us busy over here....Those other Blue pieces are in that order too.....Jeffs a chipper...lmao


Sup Chipper


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Pjay howz the regal doin


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Ricky bobby shake n bake


----------



## Pjay

Hannibal Lector said:


> Pjay howz the regal doin


ok putting my 350 together first


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Pjay said:


> ok putting my 350 together first


Did the chrome radiator support work out?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## stevie d

sup yall


----------



## Hannibal Lector

stevie d said:


> sup yall


 Nothing. My boys says ur a chipper


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Lmk when u receive the box i sent u guys. Check the front pocket. Box is for Ron


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Whats goin on fam!


----------



## Pjay

THE REAL BIG M said:


> :inout:


Whats up CHIPPER ? :biggrin: Where's the progress pics of ur car


----------



## china

whats up bmh one more week and were there going to be a good weekend


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Pjay said:


> Whats up CHIPPER ? :biggrin: Where's the progress pics of ur car


:sprint:



china said:


> whats up bmh one more week and were there going to be a good weekend


:h5:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

WHEN IT COMES TO YOUR HYDRAULIC & 
SUSPENSION NEEDS..DONT GET PLAYED.. GO WITH THE ORIGINATORS.B.M.H.:biggrin:. NOT THE DUPLICATORS..


----------



## stevie d

THE REAL BIG M said:


> WHEN IT COMES TO YOUR HYDRAULIC &
> SUSPENSION NEEDS..DONT GET PLAYED.. GO WITH THE ORIGINATORS.B.M.H.:biggrin:. NOT THE DUPLICATORS..


hell yeah tru words spoken rite there gunna be there soon homies cant wait gunna be awesome


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Party at the crib. Steve said it!!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Hannibal Lector said:


> Party at the crib. Steve said it!!



Ahhh shit party at Stevie's???? wait a minute. thats a far drive from Vegas....oh snap Stevie's hotel room... it's on


Hey Jr your boys came from Hawaii today... They said whats up...


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Tecate at steves room. Which boy? Oh man I got many of them. Im sure u took care


----------



## bigcadi

what up B M FAM WHAT IT DEW¿


----------



## china

The party is on stevie he said he would treat this time around woo hoo lol


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

bigcadi said:


> what up B M FAM WHAT IT DEW¿


Just chillin rite now, business is gettin crazy again ,and it will be a Madd house the next couple of weeeks



china said:


> The party is on stevie he said he would treat this time around woo hoo lol


Sup my lil round vato...only a week left


----------



## dougy83

Sup my lil chinese vato...only a week left[/QUOTE] Fixd :biggrin:


----------



## CovetedStyle

Whadup BMH.. Ron and Big M finally get to talk with y'all face to face at the BIG Show! I'll pick up those plugs too!


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Just chillin rite now, business is gettin crazy again ,and it will be a Madd house the next couple of weeeks
> 
> 
> 
> Sup my lil round vato...only a week left


I've been trying to place a order..Can you have someone call me back porfavor..(559)625-9119..thanks


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Brown Society said:


> I've been trying to place a order..Can you have someone call me back porfavor..(559)625-9119..thanks


simon 


jus try'd to call you.. not get'n thru.. jus hit me up on my line.. 1-702-222-2112 :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## Pjay

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Just chillin rite now, business is gettin crazy again ,and it will be a Madd house the next couple of weeeks
> 
> 
> 
> Sup my lil round vato...only a week left


See u guys in 6 days :biggrin:


----------



## CROWDS91

DIPN714 said:


>


HAHA my avalanche in the background getting loaded up


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

CROWDS91 said:


> HAHA my avalanche in the background getting loaded up


Dont forget we was unloading it too...HAHA whats up chris comin out soon..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_only 1 week until the super show..:run:.. get your orders in.. parts in stock ready to go_.:thumbsup:.


*BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS..1-866-MAGIC-33*


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Everyone get their bmh fix on! Super show in a week!


----------



## stevie d

Leaving in 3 days homies Gunna be waking you up early Thursday pickle so keep the bed warm for me ,no ****


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Im gonna stay up all night so I can sleep on the plane and ready to wrench at the shop.


----------



## china

Hannibal Lector said:


> Im gonna stay up all night so I can sleep on the plane and ready to wrench at the shop.


 dam were all gonna chip out now thanks jr lol


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_jus a few days until the super show..:run:.. get your orders in.. parts in stock ready to go_.:thumbsup:.


*BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS..1-866-MAGIC-33*


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

THE REAL BIG M said:


> _jus a few days until the super show..:run:.. get your orders in.. parts in stock ready to go_.:thumbsup:.
> 
> 
> *BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS..1-866-MAGIC-33*


----------



## Hannibal Lector

china said:


> dam were all gonna chip out now thanks jr lol


 Thats the plan! Lol!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


>


Sup playas . Thank you for all the pre orders.. Gonna be crackin this week end


----------



## matdogg

We roll'n out of OHIO tomorrow we should be there some time thursday see you then homie..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:sprint:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Ttt


----------



## chilango1964

Majestics Toronto




























My Elco done in 3 weeks, thanks BMH for making it happening in a short time with that nice whammy set up


----------



## CROWDS91

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Dont forget we was unloading it too...HAHA whats up chris comin out soon..


 Yea ill by there Fri mid day and ready to help where ever I can..


----------



## 72189

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup fam!


----------



## straight klown

SUP BMH FAM. Every one have a safe trip. Much love Black Magic all day every day


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup klown how u been bro


----------



## straight klown

Hannibal Lector said:


> Sup klown how u been bro


 I'm hanging in there. Wish i was out there with all the fam. Hope you guys have a good and safe time.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*sup players.. stop by the shop for all your hydraulic & suspension needs.:thumbsup:. you want it we got it


black magic hydraulics 1-866-magic-33 *


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Ttt.


----------



## single_gate

BMH ALL DAY!


----------



## dougy83

single_gate said:


> BMH ALL DAY!


 That fuker is clean n hits like a champ :thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay

matdogg said:


> We roll'n out of OHIO tomorrow we should be there some time thursday see you then homie..


Had a blast hanging out with all of u guys


----------



## Pjay

Wanna say thanks to all the BM fam for everything had a blast as usual


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Bmh to the top. I have til friday til.i fly out. But so far it was another great turnout. Soooo much fun with the west mid west texas ohio and new york fam. Bmh was deep in the hopping pit.


----------



## bambalam

It was cool hanging out with all u guys at the shop thanks for letting us the shop to work on the truck. Nice meeting everyone. Ron you're Cool as shit thanks. Hopefully we'll get to do it again soon.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Kowabunga duuudes


----------



## 81cutty

Lol


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*THANKS EVERYONE THAT STOPPED BY FROM OUT OF TOWN.. IT WAS NICE TO SEE EVERYONE.:wave:. OLD FRIENDS & NEW..


BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS
*


----------



## p-funckimpala

had a blast this past weekend fellaz... just finally got home today.... thanx ron for everything, your the man.... thanks to stevie for saving my ass from having to go broke..... it was all worth it. especially showing the west the east aint playn......


----------



## stevie d

No problems playa that's how team bmh does it if I was home I would have been getting dirty hands aswell instead I was sunning my white ass on Venice beach lol glad you guys Finaly made it home was a blast in vegasssssssss were leaving in the morning to head back to vegasssssssss holmesssssssss lol


----------



## p-funckimpala

stevie d said:


> No problems playa that's how team bmh does it if I was home I would have been getting dirty hands aswell instead I was sunning my white ass on Venice beach lol glad you guys Finaly made it home was a blast in vegasssssssss were leaving in the morning to head back to vegasssssssss holmesssssssss lol


Word homie


----------



## Pjay

Had a blast hanging with everyone last week ! Hope to make it out to Carl Casper!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Im glad that everyone got to make it.back safetly. Hope to see everyone next year from the pacific ocean to the big apple.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Good meeting everyone. Looking forward to the next time.


----------



## Don Pedro

Playa playa, what chu looking at.


----------



## Don Pedro

Cali-George on break.


----------



## CovetedStyle

Is this considered "setups in action"? She loves her BMH!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Bad ass pic!


----------



## stevie d

Just got home big love n respect to all the bmh family coast to coast can't wait to do it all again next time


----------



## Pjay

stevie d said:


> Just got home big love n respect to all the bmh family coast to coast can't wait to do it all again next time


Was kool seeing u again :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

:wave::wave:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup brothers. Been a year already for running it in hawaii.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

CovetedStyle said:


> View attachment 378626
> Is this considered "setups in action"? She loves her BMH!!!


 Its gotta be the glasses for me.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup M Did u ever send out my package?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Hannibal Lector said:


> Sup M Did u ever send out my package?


:around:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

THE REAL BIG M said:


> :around:


ok lemme know whats crackin homie.


----------



## matdogg

:wave:


----------



## flaked85

CovetedStyle said:


> View attachment 378626
> 
> Is this considered "setups in action"? She loves her BMH!!!


AWESOME PIC


----------



## flaked85

1:05 BLACK MAGIC PUMPS ARE WORKIN ON ANDREWS BLUE CUTTY.


----------



## Pjay

flaked85 said:


> 1:05 BLACK MAGIC PUMPS ARE WORKIN ON ANDREWS BLUE CUTTY.


Like seeing my elco at 4:45


----------



## Paul K

Don Pedro said:


> Cali-George on break.


georgeyyyyyyyyyyyyyy:thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d

Sup Paul ya kant how's shit


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

WHEN IT COMES TO YOUR HYDRAULIC & 
SUSPENSION NEEDS..DONT GET PLAYED.. GO WITH THE ORIGINATORS.B.M.H.:biggrin:. NOT THE DUPLICATORS..


----------



## HND_Loco

Ron,

Any updates on mine?


----------



## Pjay

Sup fam


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Thanks M n oj for sending the products.


----------



## stevie d

Sup yall jrs a chipper j/p Hawaiian punch lol


----------



## Paul K

stevie d said:


> Sup Paul ya kant how's shit


its all good stevie............ whats hapening in texas?


----------



## stevie d

Same ol shit bro you know how it is how's shit down under


----------



## Paul K

stevie d said:


> Same ol shit bro you know how it is how's shit down under


the weather here in melb is on crack...... iwish we could get some nice weather for a few weeks in a row man:around: :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

stevie d said:


> Sup yall jrs a chipper j/p Hawaiian punch lol


 Shhhh. Its a secret!


----------



## DIPN714

THE REAL BIG M said:


> WHEN IT COMES TO YOUR HYDRAULIC &
> SUSPENSION NEEDS..DONT GET PLAYED.. GO WITH THE ORIGINATORS.B.M.H.:biggrin:. NOT THE DUPLICATORS..


:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## Don Pedro

Originally Posted by *rgarcia15928*











*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________



*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*​
*Coronado Customs! Yuma,Az 
Hydraulic parts sales, service, installs, chrome 928-580-8196

Black Magic Hydraulics DISTRIBUTOR For Southwest Arizona, California 928-580-8196

Arizona's only Del Toro Bladder Pump Distributor and user since 1999'*​


----------



## Pjay

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup BMH fam


----------



## Pjay

What's up fam :wave:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Pjay said:


> What's up fam :wave:


 Call u laters bro


----------



## goof

T t t


----------



## stevie d

Sssssssssssssssssup goof


----------



## Hannibal Lector

stevie d said:


> Sssssssssssssssssup goof


 Cryin hawaiian!


----------



## stevie d

Haha you the crying Hawaiian haha


----------



## p-funckimpala

106 in the house .. oh did I say that out loud? Lol was up bmh fam???


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup pfnimp. Good to see.the cutty workin good.


----------



## Pjay

goof said:


> T t t


Sup goof ? Any LuCk on finding those parts for me


----------



## Pjay

p-funckimpala said:


> 106 in the house .. oh did I say that out loud? Lol was up bmh fam???


Haha time for a rematch :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Meet up in odessa show.


----------



## 760RoadMaster

RED RUM is back MANIACOS


----------



## p-funckimpala

Pjay said:


> Haha time for a rematch :thumbsup:


 Word


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## Pjay

:fool2:


----------



## Don Pedro

What up my Black Magic :ninja:.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:boink:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Ttt for the fam


----------



## Paul K

Hannibal Lector said:


> Meet up in odessa show.


dont get any milk shakes on the way :run:


----------



## flaked85

TTT FOR MY BLACKMAGIC FAM


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Paul K said:


> dont get any milk shakes on the way :run:


Wassup paul how u been.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Paul K said:


> dont get any milk shakes on the way :run:


True dat....had me nakked on the side of the road....Tossin my cookies


----------



## Hannibal Lector

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> True dat....had me nakked on the side of the road....Tossin my cookies


Tossin cookies or tossin somethin else! Lol!


----------



## Pjay

Cochino


----------



## stevie d

Haha sick fukers lol sup my bmh fam


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

sup my :ninja:'s


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup fam. Howz the weather out there playa!?


----------



## Pjay

Its snowing up here hno:


----------



## Team CCE

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Team CCE said:


> View attachment 389757
> 
> :ninja:


:roflmao: :sprint:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Sup Everyone, we just want to let our customers know that if you buy over $500.00 you can get a "Free" Key chain from now till the new year (while supplies last). We have them in several colors. And these have a small hidden compartent to store ?????? You see where I'm going with this...



























These are also sold seperatly for $20.00 each or 2 for $30.00


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

We have 40 *gray*, 10 *blue* ,30 *red*, 25 *black*, and for your lady's we got 20 *purple

**on this new run of key chains , we also did a 'O' boss on the motor, so they wont vibrate and fall off. Also air tite seal:thumbsup:*


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Nice! When I got back from the shop. I thoight I.lost mine but found it on my sons school bag. Hahaha he loves it!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Hannibal Lector said:


> Nice! When I got back from the shop. I thoight I.lost mine but found it on my sons school bag. Hahaha he loves it![/QUOTE
> 
> he was jus try'n to be like you his dad.. he had a hidden pump.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

bump er check :ninja:


----------



## Mister.D719

What up black magic I just bought 1 of your piston pumps I need the rest..... hoses,strokes,cups,coils to hop my 87 landau lmk what I should go wit........thanks


----------



## china

whats up B M H fam been a min since ive been up in here hey on those key chains i need a pistion tank on mine lol hope to see u guys soon


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Mister.D719 said:


> What up black magic I just bought 1 of your piston pumps I need the rest..... hoses,strokes,cups,coils to hop my 87 landau lmk what I should go wit........thanks


pm sent 



china said:


> whats up B M H fam been a min since ive been up in here hey on those key chains i need a pistion tank on mine lol hope to see u guys soon


:ninja:


----------



## lboogie

Hey ups delivered mine today


----------



## Hannibal Lector

china said:


> whats up B M H fam been a min since ive been up in here hey on those key chains i need a pistion tank on mine lol hope to see u guys soon


Hello broder!


----------



## kerncountyhopper

How high Hydraulics,Good Times, Dena 4 Life Car Clubs will be having a fundraiser Hop & Car wash all proceeds will go to big Johns family in this time of need. Big Johns son is having surgery and he's always been out there in the streets and shows putting it down for the people and keeping the hop game active in the streets let's all get together and put this down for the homie and give a little back during this time.

WE ARE HAViNG A CAR WASH SAT N0V 19TH 2011 FR0M 10.00 AM - 2.00 PM AT 
SKY BURGER 1824 E PALMDALE BLVD PALMDALE CA 93550

ALS0 WERE HAViNG A H0P AFTER DA CAR WASH FR0M 2.00 PM-? 45318 SiERRA HWY & AVE I LANCASTER CA 93534
F0R H0PPERS 0NLY $25.00 PER CAR & $5.00 AT DA GATE F0R WLK iNS ALL PR0CEEDS F0R BiG j0HN & HiS S0N.

F00D & DRiNKS WiLL BE S0LD AT DA H0P.

ANY QUESTi0NS FEEL FREE T0 CALL;
PEL0N GT S0 CAL ViCE PRESiDENT 818.307.0134
DARRELL DENA F0R LiFE PRES 626.399.7861


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Sup Everyone, we just want to let our customers know that if you buy over $500.00 you can get a "Free" Key chain from now till the new year (while supplies last). We have them in several colors. And these have a small hidden compartent to store ?????? You see where I'm going with this...



























These are also sold seperatly for $20.00 each or 2 for $30.00

We have 40 *gray*, 10 *blue* ,30 *red*, 25 *black*, and for your lady's we got 20 *purple

**on this new run of key chains , we also did a 'O' boss on the motor, so they wont vibrate and fall off. Also air tite seal:thumbsup:*


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Ttt for the.BMH fam!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Hidden pumps I need sum!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Heres some custom pumps we doing for the homie in Kansas,



















Alittle extra , we had Gary Jensen do some leaf and strip... Just showin some kool stuff we can do's


----------



## trealcha

Damn them are nice I thought y'all only did a few colors like black an blue


----------



## dougy83

THE REAL BIG M said:


> Heres some custom pumps we doing for the homie in Kansas,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alittle extra , we had Gary Jensen do some leaf and strip... Just showin some kool stuff we can do's


:fool2: that is badass


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

trealcha said:


> Damn them are nice I thought y'all only did a few colors like black an blue


that's the anodizing blue,black,red,green.purple.. but we will do any color powder coating jus provide us with a sample :thumbsup:


----------



## lboogie

THE REAL BIG M said:


> Heres some custom pumps we doing for the homie in Kansas,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alittle extra , we had Gary Jensen do some leaf and strip... Just showin some kool stuff we can do's




:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Jus something I.did this weekend. I know im still a chipper.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Sup Everyone, we just want to let our customers know that if you buy over $500.00 you can get a "Free" Key chain from now till the new year (while supplies last). We have them in several colors. And these have a small hidden compartent to store ?????? You see where I'm going with this...



























These are also sold seperatly for $20.00 each or 2 for $30.00

We have 40 *gray*, 10 *blue* ,30 *red*, 25 *black*, and for your lady's we got 20 *purple

**on this new run of key chains , we also did a 'O' boss on the motor, so they wont vibrate and fall off. Also air tite seal:thumbsup:*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Hannibal Lector said:


> Jus something I.did this weekend. I know im still a chipper.


chippers are people too :sprint:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Hannibal Lector said:


> Jus something I.did this weekend. I know im still a chipper.


Not so bad now..atleast they jus gotta bend down alittle to read the stick...HAHHAHAH

Lookin good homie


----------



## Don Pedro

_Good Times C.C Yuma, Az chapter stepping up the game on the 63 SS with a chrome,reinforced toyota axle, chrome wishbone, chrome 2x3 trailing arms and chrome driveline w/slip. While it's here customer wants the stock engine replaced with a LS1! More BMH product installed @ Coronado Customs in YUma AZ!

































_​


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Ah u guys got jokes. Hahahha. Im tryin with less then what others got. Lol


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Black Magic Hydros chillin at the show. Thanks Ron! Hawaiian Punch did good first time out with a double.


----------



## matdogg

Hannibal Lector said:


> Black Magic Hydros chillin at the show. Thanks Ron! Hawaiian Punch did good first time out with a double.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Purple Haze

THE REAL BIG M said:


> Heres some custom pumps we doing for the homie in Kansas,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alittle extra , we had Gary Jensen do some leaf and strip... Just showin some kool stuff we can do's


Thanks big homie!! Cant wait to get them!!


----------



## beanerman

:wave:ttt


----------



## .TODD

Don Pedro said:


> _Good Times C.C Yuma, Az chapter stepping up the game on the 63 SS with a chrome,reinforced toyota axle, chrome wishbone, chrome 2x3 trailing arms and chrome driveline w/slip. While it's here customer wants the stock engine replaced with a LS1! More BMH product installed @ Coronado Customs in YUma AZ!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _​


NICE


----------



## Pjay

Hannibal Lector said:


> Jus something I.did this weekend. I know im still a chipper.


Looks good!!!!!! I only did 105 but not on the bumper this weekend


----------



## matdogg

Pjay said:


> Looks good!!!!!! I only did 105 but not on the bumper this weekend


ONLY 105:shocked:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Pjay said:


> Looks good!!!!!! I only did 105 but not on the bumper this weekend


chippers are people too :sprint:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Here some custom Ol' Skool new set-up we did For the homie Chili in Tuscan... 




























Ron made some custom soleniod covers... He also did the return back into the gear to get that killer look


----------



## stevie d

matdogg said:


> ONLY 105:shocked:


they only gave him 97 so dont listen to what hes telling ya ,cant say much i only did 79 haha 





but on the real i say 103/104 from p jizzzzle lol sup matt hows shit out your way


----------



## Hannibal Lector

matdogg said:


> :thumbsup:


Sup brah! It rained on us all day. But we have fun.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Sup Everyone, we just want to let our customers know that if you buy over $500.00 you can get a "Free" Key chain from now till the new year (while supplies last). We have them in several colors. And these have a small hidden compartent to store ?????? You see where I'm going with this...



























These are also sold seperatly for $20.00 each or 2 for $30.00

We have 40 *gray*, 10 *blue* ,30 *red*, 25 *black*, and for your lady's we got 20 *purple

**on this new run of key chains , we also did a 'O' boss on the motor, so they wont vibrate and fall off. Also air tite seal:thumbsup:*


----------



## matdogg

stevie d said:


> they only gave him 97 so dont listen to what hes telling ya ,cant say much i only did 79 haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but on the real i say 103/104 from p jizzzzle lol sup matt hows shit out your way


Sup my hillbilly freind....just getting ready for casper and the cold


----------



## matdogg

Hannibal Lector said:


> Sup brah! It rained on us all day. But we have fun.


It's all about the fun!!!:h5:


----------



## Pjay

matdogg said:


> ONLY 105:shocked:


 like perm says chippers r people too 



THE REAL BIG M said:


> chippers are people too :sprint:


x222222

Key word Stevie is ONLY lol


stevie d said:


> they only gave him 97 so dont listen to what hes telling ya ,cant say much i only did 79 haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but on the real i say 103/104 from p jizzzzle lol sup matt hows shit out your way


----------



## Pjay

Happy thanksgiving to all the Black Magic Fam


----------



## Pjay

http://youtu.be/6kwgsII33vQ


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Ttt for the BMH fam!


----------



## Pjay

:wave:


----------



## CovetedStyle

THE REAL BIG M said:


> Sup Everyone, we just want to let our customers know that if you buy over $500.00 you can get a "Free" Key chain from now till the new year (while supplies last). We have them in several colors. And these have a small hidden compartent to store ?????? You see where I'm going with this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are also sold seperatly for $20.00 each or 2 for $30.00
> 
> We have 40 *gray*, 10 *blue* ,30 *red*, 25 *black*, and for your lady's we got 20 *purple
> 
> **on this new run of key chains , we also did a 'O' boss on the motor, so they wont vibrate and fall off. Also air tite seal:thumbsup:*


 Hey M I'ma need 4 of thes lil gates.. Nice stocking stuff
ers.. I'll hit you up tomorrow!:h5:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

CovetedStyle said:


> Hey M I'ma need 4 of thes lil gates.. Nice stocking stuff
> ers.. I'll hit you up tomorrow!:h5:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay

:wave: :wave:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Sup Everyone, we just want to let our customers know that if you buy over $500.00 you can get a "Free" Key chain from now till the new year (while supplies last). We have them in several colors. And these have a small hidden compartent to store ?????? You see where I'm going with this...



























These are also sold seperatly for $20.00 each or 2 for $30.00

We have 40 *gray*, 10 *blue* ,30 *red*, 25 *black*, and for your lady's we got 20 *purple

**on this new run of key chains , we also did a 'O' boss on the motor, so they wont vibrate and fall off. Also air tite seal:thumbsup:*


----------



## Pjay

:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME

THE REAL BIG M said:


> Here some custom Ol' Skool new set-up we did For the homie Chili in Tuscan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron made some custom soleniod covers... He also did the return back into the gear to get that killer look


looks sicc...props chili...


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## Foolish818

What's up with the black magic website it said it was suspended?


----------



## CovetedStyle

Foolish818 said:


> What's up with the black magic website it said it was suspended?


X2 wTf.. its the "MAN" try'n to hold u guyz down!!! lol:run:


----------



## beanerman

:h5:


----------



## Pjay

:dunno:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Heres some custom pumps we doing for the homie in Kansas,



















Alittle extra , we had Gary Jensen do some leaf and strip... Just showin some kool stuff we can do's


----------



## Purple Haze

THE REAL BIG M said:


> Heres some custom pumps we doing for the homie in Kansas,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alittle extra , we had Gary Jensen do some leaf and strip... Just showin some kool stuff we can do's


Cant wait to get em homie!! Goin in this Once all the body work and paint is done.


----------



## Pjay

THE REAL BIG M said:


> Heres some custom pumps we doing for the homie in Kansas,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alittle extra , we had Gary Jensen do some leaf and strip... Just showin some kool stuff we can do's


:thumbsup:


----------



## Foolish818

Pjay said:


> :thumbsup:


Clean I need to black pumps looking like that


----------



## Hannibal Lector

THE REAL BIG M said:


> Heres some custom pumps we doing for the homie in Kansas,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alittle extra , we had Gary Jensen do some leaf and
> 
> 
> 
> strip... Just showin some kool stuff wen
> 
> 
> 
> Looks nice
> 
> 
> QUOTE]


----------



## flaked85

THE REAL BIG M said:


> Heres some custom pumps we doing for the homie in Kansas,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alittle extra , we had Gary Jensen do some leaf and strip... Just showin some kool stuff we can do's




gary jensen does amazing work.


----------



## .TODD

Hannibal Lector said:


> THE REAL BIG M said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heres some custom pumps we doing for the homie in Kansas,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alittle extra , we had Gary Jensen do some leaf and
> 
> 
> 
> strip... Just showin some kool stuff wen
> 
> 
> 
> Looks nice
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> pumps look nuts these seans right? GT
Click to expand...


----------



## Purple Haze

.TODD said:


> Hannibal Lector said:
> 
> 
> 
> pumps look nuts these seans right? GT
> 
> 
> 
> You know it big homie.. GT up!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Purple Haze said:


> .TODD said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know it big homie.. GT up!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ballah status! Hahaha!
Click to expand...


----------



## Purple Haze

Hannibal Lector said:


> Purple Haze said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ballah status! Hahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> Sheeitt whatever lol
> 
> 
> how you been big homie? I see you on that volume 22.. Fuckin celeb
Click to expand...


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Don Pedro said:


>


hno: :sprint:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Purple Haze said:


> Hannibal Lector said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheeitt whatever lol
> 
> 
> how you been big homie? I see you on that volume 22.. Fuckin celeb
> 
> 
> 
> im chillin like usual. Shit I aint no celeb. Damn I didnt even see the vid yet. But im workin on the show car again. I got caught up with my hopper.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pinky Bitches

What's up.fellas


----------



## Pjay

What's up Fam


----------



## p-funckimpala

Sup bmh?


----------



## Foolish818

Pjay said:


> :thumbsup:


Pm me price ror similar but with 2 pumps in black


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Foolish818 said:


> Pm me price ror similar but with 2 pumps in black


I P.M'd you some quotes:thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Pinky Bitches said:


> What's up.fellas


What crack Pink Dawg...Cold as a witches Titty yet???


p-funckimpala said:


> Sup bmh?


Sup Big Pimpin' .That cover looks good playa. Puttin the East coast on the map... Make'N west coast cars go back to being stock


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Pjay said:


> What's up Fam


Wad up P Jizzle


flaked85 said:


> gary jensen does amazing work.


Gary is the fuckin MAN


----------



## Pjay

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Wad up P Jizzle
> 
> Gary is the fuckin MAN


What's up Ron ? Need to get wit u on some stuff hit me up later when u get a chance


----------



## matdogg

YES GARY IS THE MAN HE HOOKED IT UP ON THE CUTTY!!!


----------



## flaked85

TTT FOR THE BADDEST HYDRO EQUIPMENT ON THE PLANET.:h5:BMH:thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Ttt wassup bmh fam!


----------



## beanerman

:wave::h5:


----------



## Pjay

matdogg said:


> YES GARY IS THE MAN HE HOOKED IT UP ON THE CUTTY!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Hes a really nice guy. He gave some tips on how to lay leaf alil easier. Awesome work also.


----------



## bambalam

Gary is an Awsome dude. He definitely got down on my cutty.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> What crack Pink Dawg...Cold as a witches Titty yet???
> 
> 
> Sup Big Pimpin' .That cover looks good playa. Puttin the East coast on the map... Make'N west coast cars go back to being stock


Hell yeah it was 20 the day lol.


----------



## matdogg

bambalam said:


> Gary is an Awsome dude. He definitely got down on my cutty.


Yep he's awsome.... but not when you forget to pay him.lol


----------



## Hannibal Lector

No hill billies alowed? Lol. Wassup pinky!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Oh you know us Ohio boys getting ready to break some folks off. Like we always do. ,lol


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Don Pedro said:


>


The shop ESE cat


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Shohldnt that nikka be pulling parts from next door?lol!


----------



## p-funckimpala

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> What crack Pink Dawg...Cold as a witches Titty yet???
> 
> 
> Sup Big Pimpin' .That cover looks good playa. Puttin the East coast on the map... Make'N west coast cars go back to being stock[/
> 
> 
> Thanx Ron ... we try you know.
> ThQUOTE]


----------



## Paul K

Hannibal Lector said:


> Shohldnt that nikka be pulling parts from next door?lol!


i thought he quit:biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Pinky Bitches said:


> Oh you know us Ohio boys* getting *ready to break some folks off. Like we always do. ,lol


Gettin????? 


p-funckimpala said:


> BlackMagicHydraulics said:
> 
> 
> 
> What crack Pink Dawg...Cold as a witches Titty yet???
> 
> 
> Sup Big Pimpin' .That cover looks good playa. Puttin the East coast on the map... Make'N west coast cars go back to being stock[/
> 
> 
> Thanx Ron ... we try you know.
> ThQUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> I do know...Keep up the good work homie
> 
> 
> 
> Paul K said:
> 
> 
> 
> i thought he quit:biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More like got fired.... shit
Click to expand...


----------



## down79

How much for some lower adjustable for a 79 cutty to73129


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

down79 said:


> How much for some lower adjustable for a 79 cutty to73129


$185.oo is raw
$265.oo for chrome.

Have both in stock...The guys can ship tomorrow


----------



## down79

What's your shop number


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

down79 said:


> What's your shop number


_*Black Magic Hydraulics 1-866-magic-33 
or 1-702-222-2112*_


----------



## Hannibal Lector

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> $185.oo is raw
> $265.oo for chrome.
> 
> Have both in stock...The guys can ship tomorrow


Wassup big chip. How u been


----------



## Hannibal Lector

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> $185.oo is raw
> $265.oo for chrome.
> 
> Have both in stock...The guys can ship tomorrow


Wassup big chip. How u been


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Thats a good one


----------



## hoppers602

CovetedStyle said:


> Hey M I'ma need 4 of thes lil gates.. Nice stocking stuff
> ers.. I'll hit you up tomorrow!:h5:


Hay i jus spent $3000 n parts. Does that mean i get 6 keychains? I want each color!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

hoppers602 said:


> Hay i jus spent $3000 n parts. Does that mean i get 6 keychains? I want each color!


sup player.. yea thats 1 for over 500$ spent.:cheesy:. not 1 per 500$..


----------



## Pjay

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> $185.oo is raw
> $265.oo for chrome.
> 
> Have both in stock...The guys can ship tomorrow


:wave::wave: Sup Super Chip


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup fam! Hey pjay!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*HAPPY HOLLIDAYS FROM ALL OF US HERE AT 
BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS..:h5:*


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

My daughters long arm go kart ..LOL get a kick outta this thing








tig welded chromoly arms, and uni-ball pivots for upper ball jionts









Had to put in tilt wheel ,just incase I cruise it









The shocks aint here yet, but it will have 12'' of travel front 10 in the rear. Crazy multi link suspension.


----------



## stevie d

thats the shit rite thurr ima have to take a cruise next time im out lol sshhhsssss mums the word lol


----------



## Pjay

:thumbsup:


----------



## beanerman

:ninja::wave:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Nice job.


----------



## Paul K

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> My daughters long arm go kart ..LOL get a kick outta this thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tig welded chromoly arms, and uni-ball pivots for upper ball jionts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to put in tilt wheel ,just incase I cruise it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shocks aint here yet, but it will have 12'' of travel front 10 in the rear. Crazy multi link suspension.


u make it right hand drive?


----------



## Don Pedro

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> My daughters long arm go kart ..LOL get a kick outta this thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tig welded chromoly arms, and uni-ball pivots for upper ball jionts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to put in tilt wheel ,just incase I cruise it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shocks aint here yet, but it will have 12'' of travel front 10 in the rear. Crazy multi link suspension.



Whats the weight limit?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Don Pedro said:


> Whats the weight limit?


Ron sayz about 300 per person... So if us fat guys fit it's a go...


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*HAPPY HOLLIDAYS FROM ALL OF US HERE AT 
BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS..*:h5:


----------



## Don Pedro

THE REAL BIG M said:


> Ron sayz about 300 per person... So if us fat guys fit it's a go...


Might have to use a 64 bench seat.:yes:


----------



## Pjay

THE REAL BIG M said:


> *HAPPY HOLLIDAYS FROM ALL OF US HERE AT
> BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS..*:h5:


Happy holidays from the NM Family


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Day #3 of the Long arm go kart....LMFAO... 

After work today I built lower trailing arms and radius rods, upper arms and installed the 5 way adjustable coil-over shocks

heres the pics

















My welds are looking better, I mite have to start a business welding!!!!!!!









Installed









custom built hub to house the bearings with all lazor cut tabs









Upper track bar









This is what I like the most, my modified custom tilt, telescopic and quick release steering wheel. The wheel is a Sparco and I used a column for a ford to get the telescopic...


----------



## TRAVIESO87

thats a bad ass cart


----------



## DeeLoc

that's a mean cart there Ron!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Thanks Homies...I firgured since I got a Pre-runner and it only seats 2...the kids were assed out...Now the can just eat my dust instead of siiting at camp..LOL


----------



## Pjay

U get my text earlier 


BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Day #3 of the Long arm go kart....LMFAO...
> 
> After work today I built lower trailing arms and radius rods, upper arms and installed the 5 way adjustable coil-over shocks
> 
> heres the pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My welds are looking better, I mite have to start a business welding!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> custom built hub to house the bearings with all lazor cut tabs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upper track bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I like the most, my modified custom tilt, telescopic and quick release steering wheel. The wheel is a Sparco and I used a column for a ford to get the telescopic...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Pjay said:


> U get my text earlier


I'm not buy my phone...send me a P.M:thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d

That's turning out sick as Fook


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Yeah it is, cant wait for the wheel and rack to get here so I can put it on the ground...done till that shit shows up


SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssstevie D


----------



## Don Pedro

[h=2]







[/h]_Happy Holidays from the Coronado Customs family.















and one for the shop cat







_​


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup brotha! Lookin good. Happy Holidays from the Puma family. 


BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Day #3 of the Long arm go kart....LMFAO...
> 
> After work today I built lower trailing arms and radius rods, upper arms and installed the 5 way adjustable coil-over shocks
> 
> heres the pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My welds are looking better, I mite have to start a business welding!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> custom built hub to house the bearings with all lazor cut tabs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upper track bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I like the most, my modified custom tilt, telescopic and quick release steering wheel. The wheel is a Sparco and I used a column for a ford to get the telescopic...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Just fininsh the spindles and steering using a mini rack. This shit took sometime... fuck I got 4 hrs in the steering and making spindles. 

















Spindles are machined from Stress Proof rod, drilled tapped..I need to tig them up with some gussets tomorrow










It's got some mad turning radius, and it is a quick steer unit, 1.5 turns from center to bump


----------



## stevie d

dude next time im out there were going to the dunes for some fun ,did you get your boxes we sent yet


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Got some of the rear floated hub assembly done today...









These are my wheel shafts, made from ETD 150 rod. I machined shaft sleeve that also seal into a grease cup. I had to 'O' ring the shaft so when the grease heats up it will not spit out









This is the hub with bearing and grease cups pressed in









This is a close up of the bearing,seal and shaft placment









Here it is complete, the outter shaft still needs to be keys for the drive wheels , but this shows the whole works of my idea. 
Notice the grease zerk... This way we can just pump it ufll and go, no disassemble to re pack wheel bearing


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Here is another project we working on. It is a "Barb wire spooler" .It is used to remove hundred of miles of wire from open range. 

































I machined this tang drive quick coupler, so a spool can be loaded and un-loaded with ease









spring loaded with a locking groove









Unit open and allows arm to swing


----------



## Eddie-Money

*WHAT UP RON AND THE ENTIRE BLACK MAGIC FAM HOPE YOU GUYS HAVE A GREAT AND SAFE CHRISTMAS


FROM THE DEL TORO KUSTOM HYDRAULIC FAMILY


*


----------



## DeeLoc

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Thanks Homies...I firgured since I got a Pre-runner and it only seats 2...the kids were assed out...Now the can just eat my dust instead of siiting at camp..LOL


O really...I wanna see the prerunner, maybe I can talk my boy to going out with his


----------



## Pjay

Happy Holidays to the whole BMH family from the PJ's505Customs family :wave:


----------



## Don Pedro

_TTT_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

lets see some of thos BMH set ups in action :ninja:


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

THE REAL BIG M said:


> lets see some of thos BMH set ups in action :ninja:


When i received my piston:biggrin:
T T T for BMH!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> When i received my piston:biggrin:
> T T T for BMH!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay

THE REAL BIG M said:


> lets see some of thos BMH set ups in action :ninja:


Its too dam cold here  and I am in progress of building a new toy for next yr


----------



## THE REAL BIG M




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Where is that mystery machine? In the works still?


----------



## Pjay

Hannibal Lector said:


> Where is that mystery machine? In the works still?


Ya where's the progress pics


----------



## Don Pedro

_TTT_


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup bmh fam!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## Pjay

THE REAL BIG M said:


> :inout:


Wheres the pics M


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Good talkin to u bro.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Hannibal Lector said:


> Where is that mystery machine? In the works still?


You aint heard...It's at Pawn Stars.... Perm needed some lunch money last weeeeeeek.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Oh damn chum lee goin be ballin then in a 63. Lol.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> You aint heard...It's at Pawn Stars.... Perm needed some lunch money last weeeeeeek.


guess i need a raise in pay





Hannibal Lector said:


> Oh damn chum lee goin be ballin then in a 63. Lol.


:cheesy:


----------



## Pjay

:rofl:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Aloha friday bmh fam!


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________
*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## upncomin6

QUOTE=lowriv1972;15002946]








ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY CAR HOP RULES

THE HOP WILL START AT 8PM, ALL HOPPERS MUST BE CHECKED IN BY 7:30PM. IF YOUR LATE, WE WILL NOT WAIT FOR YOU!!!!

STREET CLASS 1st PLACE $400 2nd PLACE $150

-SINGLES AND DOUBLES COMBINED
-STOCK LOWER TRAILING ARM LOCATIONS ONLY. NO RELOCATING
-UPPER/LOWER TRAILING ARMS CAN NOT BE EXTENDED MORE THAN 2" EACH.
-UPPER TRAILING ARMS CAN ONLY BE DROPPED NO MORE THAN 2"
-Y BONES, AND TUBE/RE-ENFORCED SUSPENSION OK
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-STREET CARS MUST BE REGISTERED
-MAX 12 BATTERIES
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.


SINGLE PUMP 1st PLACE $700 2nd PLACE $200

-38" LOCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
-14 BATTERIES MAX
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.


DOUBLE PUMP 1st PLACE $800 2nd PLACE $200

-42" LOCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
-20 BATTERIES MAX
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.

RADICAL CLASS 1st PLACE $1000.00 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] $250.00

-UNLIMITED SUSPENSION
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.

TRUCKS AND CARS HOP TOGETHER
$20 ENTRY FEE PLUS A NEW TOY OF $10 OR MORE IN VALUE PER CAR. ENTRY FEE WILL BE ADDED TO THAT CLASS HOP PRIZE EVENLY

RULES WILL BE ENFORCED, WE WANT A FAIR HOP, IF YOU HAVE ANY ISSUES WITH THESE RULES PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP. I BELIEVE THESE RULES ARE FAIR. THERE IS PLENTY OF TIME TO SET YOUR CAR UP TO THE RULES HERE.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...tmas-july-toy-drive-car-hop.html#post15002813


----------



## Pjay

:run:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## Pjay

:h5:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup brother


----------



## Hannibal Lector

You know me, I rep BMH in waikiki jus cruzin. Had lunch with the fam.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*bump er*_


----------



## El Callejero

CovetedStyle said:


> Made my day..Fuck'n Xmas in August!!!! let me say thanks to the black magic fam.. u guys did somthan beautiful here!! Now i just need my motor end caps and i'll b straight
> View attachment 346520
> 
> View attachment 346522
> 
> View attachment 346523
> 
> View attachment 346525
> 
> View attachment 346527


uffin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Looks nice homie


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Shot to all they Homies ,Reppin' our company. Thanks to all .. But not Junior...cuz he's a chipper...Perm said it


----------



## Pjay

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Shot to all they Homies ,Reppin' our company. Thanks to all .. But not Junior...cuz he's a chipper...Perm said it


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## DIPN714

THE REAL BIG M said:


> _*bump er*_


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

*Big Ron mark that calender player Feb.11 No excuses*!


----------



## stevie d

Haha sup yall


----------



## bigboylarry

:wave:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Shot to all they Homies ,Reppin' our company. Thanks to all .. But not Junior...cuz he's a chipper...Perm said it


Im a chipper but u a pretzel maker. Raygene said it!


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup fam! Thanks for the products. Btw I aint no chipperstein!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## Paul K

ron, i emailed the measurements u asked for a few days ago..... do they match up with what u got?


----------



## Hannibal Lector

G'day mate! Whats life down unda!?


----------



## Don Pedro

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> *Big Ron mark that calender player Feb.11 No excuses*!













*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________
*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*​


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

Wonder what vegas is gonna be like this year hno:


----------



## HND_Loco

Ron,

Been trying to get in contact with you, check your PM's and get at me.

Pete.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Black Magic Hydraulics! Tru Rydaz a perfect combination!


----------



## HND_Loco

Ron,

Email has been sent i will call you to discuss.

Pete.


----------



## 4_PLAY!

HND_Loco said:


> Ron,
> 
> Email has been sent i will call you to discuss.
> 
> Pete.


:wave:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

Hannibal Lector said:


> Black Magic Hydraulics! Tru Rydaz a perfect combination!


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

4_PLAY! said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks Jerry!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## DAKI

Thanks BMH here's my setup. Nothing much like guys in da mainland.lol


----------



## Pjay




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

DAKI said:


> Thanks BMH here's my setup. Nothing much like guys in da mainland.lol


:thumbsup:


----------



## HND_Loco

4_PLAY! said:


> :wave:


:wave::dunno: Ron hows it coming along?


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Daki looks good. When did bill finish it?


----------



## bambalam

:inout:


----------



## Pjay

bambalam said:


> :inout:


:wave:


----------



## KLASSICK CC

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

new spindels..cant break now ron


----------



## stevie d

Sup fam


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

stevie d said:


> Sup fam


:h5:


----------



## stevie d

Sup perminator how's that tre coming on


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

bigboylarry said:


> :wave:


Whats up Larry...How u been playa..tell the fam we said Hi



WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> *Big Ron mark that calender player Feb.11 No excuses*!


Check



DIPN714 said:


>





HND_Loco said:


> :wave::dunno: Ron hows it coming along?


Man sorry Peter ,I didn't see any E-mails. And havent been on LiL much. Too F'n busy. I had O.J look and we will get it figured out for you in the next day.



DIPN714 said:


> new spindels..cant break now ron


Where were those at Hydraulic WOW..


----------



## Don Pedro

What it do Ron. Were working on the new shop hopper when we get a minute. We just closed down the shop for the night.:ugh:


----------



## Don Pedro

DAKI said:


> Thanks BMH here's my setup. Nothing much like guys in da mainland.lol


:thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro

:sprint:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Don Pedro said:


> What it do Ron. Were working on the new shop hopper when we get a minute. We just closed down the shop for the night.:ugh:


I can P.M ya??? We been doing hella hours too...in the dungeon


----------



## Hannibal Lector

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> I can P.M ya??? We been doing hella hours too...in the dungeon


My homie wanted to put in some hours at the shop if u need. Lmk.


----------



## flaked85

BMH ALL DAY.IN THE STREET.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

We be servin'em coast to coast.... Whats up playa...O.J gonna hit u up tomorrow


----------



## ChanceCustoms

GOT ANY SILVERS COILS IN STOCK


----------



## Pjay

flaked85 said:


> BMH ALL DAY.IN THE STREET.[/QUOTE
> :thumbsup:


----------



## El Callejero

T T T


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Pjay said:


> flaked85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BMH ALL DAY.IN THE STREET.[/QUOTE
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> how tge shop doin brotha?
Click to expand...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

here are some pics of what we finished and are working on. Some hyrdo and some not.. cool shit










This is the completed barbed wire spooler. installed into a 6X6


















































extra spools to hold 500 to 1000 feet of wire









removable end plate to remove spooled wire easily

Spooler in action


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup ron u puttin in some work bro. Good to see u pop in n out on layitlow.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Here is a side thing I am almost completed with, My daughters mini sand rail..(LOL) It features a 10 hp motor ,with a live axle sprocket drive that goes to full independent drive shafts which are splined and have little mini slips built in to allow float when suspension travle is achieved.









custom built chain tensionor.









Disc bracke on drive spocket and an additonal disc will be installed on opposite side for daul calipers









long travle front suspension with mini coil over shocks, and rack in pinion steering









Long travle rear suspension with Dynamic coil-overs.(1200 each) they worth more then the whole cart. Came of an old race car I had...LOL










Looks fresh all powder coated with _*Black Magic*_ colours

Here is a video of it in action


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Hannibal Lector said:


> Sup ron u puttin in some work bro. Good to see u pop in n out on layitlow.


Yes sir... Been in the labrotary doing some kool,top secret shit...With no prying eyes to see...HAHHAHA

The competition hates when I'm gone,cus when we come back,they like damn, he's killin us....LOL

better hurry with that kit. we sellin shit like it's free....can't make it fast enough to re-stock


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Heres a Caddy frame we are doing single side, front to back..3/16th front 1/4 in the midsection and 3/8th rear ,Painted black with gold flake (Thanks to the Homie Z-Felix, he saved my ass) 
The belly was stripped and spray bedliner(black( was shot underneath ,before we hang the chrome. Post all the suspension tomorrow

































This is a full frame on a 64 impala we are also doing, molded X-Frame ,with full chrome undercarriage.Upgrading to a disc brake tacoma axle, and disc brake in front... Painted belly (tinted blue spray bedliner). The Homie "Gary Jensen" in stripping and leafing both frames. We are doin a revamp on the existing hydraulics (2 pump CCE) and gonna covert to a clean all chrome and show 3 pump. It's amazing what we can do with a CNC MILL. This job will also get the fire wall sprayed with some Jam work,along with chroming the fenderwells,core support,hinges,hood latch,heater box and many extras.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Yes sir... Been in the labrotary doing some kool,top secret shit...With no prying eyes to see...HAHHAHA
> 
> The competition hates when I'm gone,cus when we come back,they like damn, he's killin us....LOL
> 
> better hurry with that kit. we sellin shit like it's free....can't make it fast enough to re-stock


I know im gettin with the homie tomorrow n getter done. Lol.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

]







[

_*bump er*_


----------



## red63rag

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Heres a Caddy frame we are doing single side, front to back..3/16th front 1/4 in the midsection and 3/8th rear ,Painted black with gold flake (Thanks to the Homie Z-Felix, he saved my ass)
> The belly was stripped and spray bedliner(black( was shot underneath ,before we hang the chrome. Post all the suspension tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a full frame on a 64 impala we are also doing, molded X-Frame ,with full chrome undercarriage.Upgrading to a disc brake tacoma axle, and disc brake in front... Painted belly (tinted blue spray bedliner). The Homie "Gary Jensen" in stripping and leafing both frames. We are doin a revamp on the existing hydraulics (2 pump CCE) and gonna covert to a clean all chrome and show 3 pump. It's amazing what we can do with a CNC MILL. This job will also get the fire wall sprayed with some Jam work,along with chroming the fenderwells,core support,hinges,hood latch,heater box and many extras.


DISK BRAKE TACOMA??? YOU GUYS BUILD THOSE????


----------



## red63rag

:drama:


----------



## Pjay

Looks good can't wait to have my frame done 



BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Heres a Caddy frame we are doing single side, front to back..3/16th front 1/4 in the midsection and 3/8th rear ,Painted black with gold flake (Thanks to the Homie Z-Felix, he saved my ass)
> The belly was stripped and spray bedliner(black( was shot underneath ,before we hang the chrome. Post all the suspension tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a full frame on a 64 impala we are also doing, molded X-Frame ,with full chrome undercarriage.Upgrading to a disc brake tacoma axle, and disc brake in front... Painted belly (tinted blue spray bedliner). The Homie "Gary Jensen" in stripping and leafing both frames. We are doin a revamp on the existing hydraulics (2 pump CCE) and gonna covert to a clean all chrome and show 3 pump. It's amazing what we can do with a CNC MILL. This job will also get the fire wall sprayed with some Jam work,along with chroming the fenderwells,core support,hinges,hood latch,heater box and many extras.


----------



## matdogg

STREET DOUBLE 14 BATTERIES NO WEIGHT!!!!!!! JUST BMH!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:sprint:


----------



## flaked85

matdogg said:


> STREET DOUBLE 14 BATTERIES NO WEIGHT!!!!!!! JUST BMH!!


:h5:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

red63rag said:


> :drama:



Yeah no disc brake here That is just a figment of you imagination 
Dont think I didn't see that post....LOL

I could back up for sale


----------



## Hannibal Lector

matdogg said:


> STREET DOUBLE 14 BATTERIES NO WEIGHT!!!!!!! JUST BMH!!


looks good brotha!


----------



## Pjay

matdogg said:


> STREET DOUBLE 14 BATTERIES NO WEIGHT!!!!!!! JUST BMH!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

matdogg said:


> STREET DOUBLE 14 BATTERIES NO WEIGHT!!!!!!! JUST BMH!!


Working....:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## red63rag

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Yeah no disc brake here That is just a figment of you imagination
> Dont think I didn't see that post....LOL
> 
> I could back up for sale


 lol


----------



## flaked85

Hannibal Lector said:


> Pjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> how tge shop doin brotha?
> 
> 
> 
> WE GETTING THANGS DONE BUT ITS COLD AS FUCK OUT HERE RT NOW.
Click to expand...


----------



## HND_Loco

Ron,

Been trying to call you, also sent you a reply email let me know whats happening:dunno:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

HND_Loco said:


> Ron,
> 
> Been trying to call you, also sent you a reply email let me know whats happening:dunno:


I shut down on my end for thursday and Friday, I was gettin ready for a homies show. I will be back fresh on Monday Peter, and see what we got going on??


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Fulyl polished "Mini Monster dumps" in stock (40) ready to ship ..Sale price $200.00 this month. That's a $25.00 savings !!!!!


----------



## Dylante63

That spooler is pretty cool. Work looks great.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Some Chrome steel Water Facets slow-downs

3/8 NPT and 1/2 NPT
















O.J will post pricing on 2-13-2012


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Dylante63 said:


> That spooler is pretty cool. Work looks great.


Thanks it took a bit to get it done, mite be a new little market we are going to do. The rancher's need a way to remove old wire to get new EPA/governemt Tax breaks for free range....


----------



## Don Pedro

_The Coronado Customs fam of Yuma Az had a great time at the show once again. Thanks again to United Dreams C.C. and Cocopah Casino and a special thanks to Big Perm and Cali Goerge from the Black Magic Hydraulics L.V. fam for showing support for the BMH team.:thumbsup:_​


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Here s Part 2 and 3 of the caddy face lift

complete chrome suspension, and now finishing up gold leaf,and the stripping

























Here's the homie Gary Jensen laying down his art work.


























Here is the 3 pump set-up, That Jermaine put together, (little mild 3 street all chromed and polished )


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

3 pump set-up insatalledd in the caddy


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

This is another 2 pump Ol' Skool criuser series we are making for a AZ customer, with the new "Hydra-dyne" slo downs and zig zag dump


----------



## beanerman

:nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## HND_Loco

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> I shut down on my end for thursday and Friday, I was gettin ready for a homies show. I will be back fresh on Monday Peter, and see what we got going on??


Just tried calling. Let me know whats up i need those tie rods and missing cartdridge to finish off what im working on.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

HND_Loco said:


> Just tried calling. Let me know whats up i need those tie rods and missing cartdridge to finish off what im working on.


the phone lines was crazy today..ring ring ring :chuck:.. if you cant get thru. jus leave a message i will call you back :thumbsup:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Look like you guys been busier than a hoe on Dollar Day!!!..... send Gary this way got a couple frames for'em that need some treatment :thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Fulyl polished "Mini Monster dumps" in stock (40) ready to ship ..Sale price $200.00 this month. That's a $25.00 savings !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> Those would look nice on my setup


----------



## El Callejero

Pjay said:


> BlackMagicHydraulics said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fulyl polished "Mini Monster dumps" in stock (40) ready to ship ..Sale price $200.00 this month. That's a $25.00 savings !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> Those would look nice on my setup
> 
> 
> 
> What about for my set=up? For front pump?????????????????????????:dunno: Get at me PJ
Click to expand...


----------



## flaked85

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Here s Part 2 and 3 of the caddy face lift
> 
> complete chrome suspension, and now finishing up gold leaf,and the stripping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the homie Gary Jensen laying down his art work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I SEE MISTER JENSEN LAYIN DOWN SOME LEAF.LOOKIN GOOD.


----------



## .TODD

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> here are some pics of what we finished and are working on. Some hyrdo and some not.. cool shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the completed barbed wire spooler. installed into a 6X6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> extra spools to hold 500 to 1000 feet of wire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> removable end plate to remove spooled wire easily
> 
> Spooler in action


wow thats really cool


----------



## El Callejero




----------



## Don Pedro

_We will be traveling to Ocean Side Ca on saturday 2-18-12 We will be driving through El Centro Ca and S.D. Ca. If any one needs BMH products or Interstate batteries or 13" ww tires pm me and save money on the shipping charge._


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Thanks fam for the set up. Gonna do this car proper.


----------



## Dylante63

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Thanks it took a bit to get it done, mite be a new little market we are going to do. The rancher's need a way to remove old wire to get new EPA/governemt Tax breaks for free range....


Politicians must be wanting some softer leather.


----------



## Pjay

El Callejero said:


> Pjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about for my set=up? For front pump?????????????????????????:dunno: Get at me PJ
> 
> 
> 
> We got u taken care of all ur stuff is headed to engraver
Click to expand...


----------



## El Callejero

:thumbsup:  T T T For BMH


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Had a blast this weekend. And we still got sunday hop.


----------



## flaked85

YO RON ,DAN AND BIG M IT WAS GREAT KICKIN IT WITH YOU VEGAS CATS ALL WEEKEND,LOOKIN FORWARD TO CHILLIN AGAIN WITH YOU GUYS AGAIN IN THE NEAR FUTURE.
BMH CAME OUT 29 HOURS AND SHOWED WHAT THEIR STUFF IS ALL ABOUT.BMH #1.RON GET THE PICS TO ME SOON HOMIE.YOU ALREADY KNOW.:h5:.AND TO THE REST OF THE BLACK MAGIC FAMILY WHO MADE IT TO CASPERS ALL OF YOU CATS ARE SOME COOL ASS MOFOS.SEE YOU AGAIN SOON.HOLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!


----------



## Pjay

flaked85 said:


> YO RON ,DAN AND BIG M IT WAS GREAT KICKIN IT WITH YOU VEGAS CATS ALL WEEKEND,LOOKIN FORWARD TO CHILLIN AGAIN WITH YOU GUYS AGAIN IN THE NEAR FUTURE.
> BMH CAME OUT 29 HOURS AND SHOWED WHAT THEIR STUFF IS ALL ABOUT.BMH #1.RON GET THE PICS TO ME SOON HOMIE.YOU ALREADY KNOW.:h5:.AND TO THE REST OF THE BLACK MAGIC FAMILY WHO MADE IT TO CASPERS ALL OF YOU CATS ARE SOME COOL ASS MOFOS.SEE YOU AGAIN SOON.HOLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## bambalam

It was great to see the Black Magic crew & Tru Rydaz in louisville this weekend I had a good time hangin out. We'll be see'n ya this summer. Hope ya'll made it home safe.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Yes it was. Thanks for coming out fellas. Had a blast kicking it with you guys as usual. Looking forward to the next meeting


----------



## flaked85

JUST SAYIN:biggrin:RIDERS CHECK THE LINK

http://gaugemagazine.com/article/rob...ic-1330369534/


----------



## bambalam

flaked85 said:


> JUST SAYIN:biggrin:RIDERS CHECK THE LINK
> 
> http://gaugemagazine.com/article/rob...ic-1330369534/



Team Black Magic was on point this weekend fo 
sho. Congrats to the winner Rob Robertson.


----------



## flaked85

bambalam said:


> Team Black Magic was on point this weekend fo
> sho. Congrats to the winner Rob Robertson.


X10


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Want to Wish My paisa Jorge a Happy B-Day!!!! ***** old, but he can still wrap some frames Lol!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## p-funckimpala

bambalam said:


> Team Black Magic was on point this weekend fo
> sho. Congrats to the winner Rob Robertson.


×10000001


----------



## Hannibal Lector

p-funckimpala said:


> ×10000001


Good kickin it with u guys. Til vegas homie. U need alot of cleanibg to do bro. Lol


----------



## Pjay

bambalam said:


> It was great to see the Black Magic crew & Tru Rydaz in louisville this weekend I had a good time hangin out. We'll be see'n ya this summer. Hope ya'll made it home safe.





Pinky Bitches said:


> Yes it was. Thanks for coming out fellas. Had a blast kicking it with you guys as usual. Looking forward to the next meeting


ya I had a blast gonna plan on that show again next yr also


----------



## stevie d

Pjay said:


> ya I had a blast gonna plan on that show again next yr also


Fo sho hopefully bring maybe 4-5 cars next year we will have to see lol


----------



## stevie d

flaked85 said:


> YO RON ,DAN AND BIG M IT WAS GREAT KICKIN IT WITH YOU VEGAS CATS ALL WEEKEND,LOOKIN FORWARD TO CHILLIN AGAIN WITH YOU GUYS AGAIN IN THE NEAR FUTURE.
> BMH CAME OUT 29 HOURS AND SHOWED WHAT THEIR STUFF IS ALL ABOUT.BMH #1.RON GET THE PICS TO ME SOON HOMIE.YOU ALREADY KNOW.:h5:.AND TO THE REST OF THE BLACK MAGIC FAMILY WHO MADE IT TO CASPERS ALL OF YOU CATS ARE SOME COOL ASS MOFOS.SEE YOU AGAIN SOON.HOLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!


Sup chip


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup govnah! Bmh took over the CCE crew with ease. Lol. No hard feelings.


----------



## J.F.L

TRU-RYDAZ HAD A BLAST BHM SHUT IT DOWN......DAN of ROYALS.ROB.ANDREW.WESTSIDE C.C......RON N BIG M


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup james thanks for the carl casper shirt. Lol


----------



## flaked85

stevie d said:


> Sup chip


SUP HOMIE


----------



## ryderz

Bump for bmh


----------



## Hannibal Lector

All guys are some ugly bakkertz! Lol! Ttt for the BMH FAM. TRU RYDAZ!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup M gotta go get more of them sammiches!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Hannibal Lector said:


> Had a blast this weekend. And we still got sunday hop.


:thumbsup:



flaked85 said:


> YO RON ,DAN AND BIG M IT WAS GREAT KICKIN IT WITH YOU VEGAS CATS ALL WEEKEND,LOOKIN FORWARD TO CHILLIN AGAIN WITH YOU GUYS AGAIN IN THE NEAR FUTURE.
> BMH CAME OUT 29 HOURS AND SHOWED WHAT THEIR STUFF IS ALL ABOUT.BMH #1.RON GET THE PICS TO ME SOON HOMIE.YOU ALREADY KNOW.:h5:.AND TO THE REST OF THE BLACK MAGIC FAMILY WHO MADE IT TO CASPERS ALL OF YOU CATS ARE SOME COOL ASS MOFOS.SEE YOU AGAIN SOON.HOLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!


thanks homie.. i had a blast.. cant wait to next year.:h5:



bambalam said:


> It was great to see the Black Magic crew & Tru Rydaz in louisville this weekend I had a good time hangin out. We'll be see'n ya this summer. Hope ya'll made it home safe.


:h5:



Pinky Bitches said:


> Yes it was. Thanks for coming out fellas. Had a blast kicking it with you guys as usual. Looking forward to the next meeting


:h5:



WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> Want to Wish My paisa Jorge a Happy B-Day!!!! ***** old, but he can still wrap some frames Lol!!! :thumbsup:






J.F.L said:


> TRU-RYDAZ HAD A BLAST BHM SHUT IT DOWN......DAN of ROYALS.ROB.ANDREW.WESTSIDE C.C......RON N BIG M


:h5:



ryderz said:


> Bump for bmh


:thumbsup:



Hannibal Lector said:


> Sup M gotta go get more of them sammiches!


yea them mofos where the biiiiiiiznes :shocked:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Ttt for the homies


----------



## El Callejero




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

El Callejero said:


>


That's Gangster.....

Man we have been _super slammed_ at the shop. I would like to *personally* Thank everyone for the *support* and* business*. We all bust our ass here at the shop and never could have climbed this high with out ,all our supporters 

We have been puttin in some seriuos overtime making all these orders and custom kits ,get out as fast as we can...

We are lovin it...just not our UPS guy (LOL)

























O.J and Big-M have been holding it down wth shippments like this everyday

hired a new shop hand just to help these two...This way I can keep making cool parts like piston tanks and all these new parts being offered


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Heres some pics off the jobs we just finished









































Sneek Peek at a new Ol'Skool kit in the making

















Just got the tank back from chrome and little extras.... Also got a all raw kit I am finishing with ,that I will post in the next day or soo.... Keep a look out


----------



## Hannibal Lector

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> That's Gangster.....
> 
> Man we have been _super slammed_ at the shop. I would like to *personally* Thank everyone for the *support* and* business*. We all bust our ass here at the shop and never could have climbed this high with out ,all our supporters
> 
> We have been puttin in some seriuos overtime making all these orders and custom kits ,get out as fast as we can...
> 
> We are lovin it...just not our UPS guy (LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O.J and Big-M have been holding it down wth shippments like this everyday
> 
> hired a new shop hand just to help these two...This way I can keep making cool parts like piston tanks and all these new parts being offered


I see we keeping u guys hella busy


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Hell yeah, I cant wait to get this dudes car lifted. Its his first ride and im lucky to get him started with the best parts. Its like doin it right the first time.


----------



## flaked85

:nicoderm:


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## J.F.L

TTT FOR BLACKMAGIC.....SEE Y'ALL IN MESA AZ. FAM


----------



## Hannibal Lector

J.F.L said:


> TTT FOR BLACKMAGIC.....SEE Y'ALL IN MESA AZ. FAM


Stop teasing. U know I wanted to go foo.


----------



## Pjay

Looking good. 


BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> That's Gangster.....
> 
> Man we have been _super slammed_ at the shop. I would like to *personally* Thank everyone for the *support* and* business*. We all bust our ass here at the shop and never could have climbed this high with out ,all our supporters
> 
> We have been puttin in some seriuos overtime making all these orders and custom kits ,get out as fast as we can...
> 
> We are lovin it...just not our UPS guy (LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O.J and Big-M have been holding it down wth shippments like this everyday
> 
> hired a new shop hand just to help these two...This way I can keep making cool parts like piston tanks and all these new parts being offered


----------



## stevie d

Hannibal Lector said:


> Stop teasing. U know I wanted to go foo.


il let you know how it is braa lol sup fam what's crackalackin


----------



## WICKED DREAMS

Pjay said:


> Looking good.


What you got them
for


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Nothing to dramatic. Something simple. 6batt 2 pump set up.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup fam


----------



## beanerman

:wave:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

lets see tho's black magic set ups in action :run:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

THE REAL BIG M said:


> lets see tho's black magic set ups in action :run:


Lets see that 63 first.


----------



## Pjay

Hannibal Lector said:


> Lets see that 63 first.


X2222222


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Hannibal Lector said:


> Lets see that 63 first.





Pjay said:


> X2222222


:sprint:


----------



## J.F.L




----------



## Hannibal Lector

I remember that. He did it with it dumped n 8 or 1o batts. Ron did it in front the trucks to make a friendly gesture. Lol. Stevie with the gangsta lean.


----------



## amilyc001

So cool!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wats cool?


----------



## Pjay

TTT for the Fam


----------



## DIPN714

GEARS DONE BY BLACK MAGIC;;;RON;;


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup fam. Wassup AL


----------



## magoo

TTT Fam......What's going on fellas!:wave:


----------



## Pjay

:facepalm:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Pjay said:


> :facepalm:[/QUOTEn ]wassup bro. I see been busy with the kits eetc


----------



## El Callejero

T T T For BMH :facepalm:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Hannibal Lector said:


> Wassup fam. Wassup AL





magoo said:


> TTT Fam......What's going on fellas!:wave:





Pjay said:


> :facepalm:





El Callejero said:


> T T T For BMH :facepalm:


wasup players :h5:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Team BMH in hawaii. On the bumper. Tru Rydaz and BMH perfect combo. My homie Dylan doin the gangsta lean., lol


----------



## Don Pedro

_T T T_


----------



## flaked85

:wave:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Waasup fam! Howz the weekend? Another pic of the bmh equipt


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## stevie d

Sup yall


----------



## flaked85

WHAT IT DO BMH.:h5:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Waasup fam


----------



## Don Pedro

*T T T *


----------



## eastbay_drop

a couple weeks back in salinas, wasnt working the greatest, had a bad motor


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Looks good bro.


----------



## matdogg

eastbay_drop said:


> a couple weeks back in salinas, wasnt working the greatest, had a bad motor


Nice!!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

a couple weeks back in salinas, wasnt working the greatest, had a bad motor



BUMP ER


----------



## Pjay

Whats up Fam


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup everyone!


----------



## eastbay_drop

just finished up installing this setup, now hes gotta order the a-arm extensions


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Looking good JR... Whats been up my brotha.....

Heres some custom shit we puttin out

Full frame and suspension with painted belly and jams , reworked his original 2 pump set up into a custom 3 pump ball milled OG styles...

















































































Getting ready to re-do rack and paint trunk now, just installed hood with all the chromed out goodies.... She's gonna be a bad mother for sure


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Looking good JR... Whats been up my brotha.....<BR><BR>Heres some custom shit we puttin out<BR><BR>Full frame and suspension with painted belly and jams , reworked his original 2 pump set up into a custom 3 pump ball milled OG styles...<BR>







<BR>







<BR>







<BR














<BR>







<BR>







<BR>







<BR>







<BR>







<BR>







<BR> <BR>Getting ready to re-do rack and paint trunk now, just installed hood with all the chromed out goodies.... She's gonna be a bad mother for sure


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Heres some custom pumps we puttin out this week

































Some street kit too









3 pump street Hardlined










Some more









Goof's little hopper finally back on it frame....he calls it "_back in the game_".....we call it "*BACK IN PAIN*"
should be a hot 50'' on the bumper


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Even got DANA's pumps on deck....

























couple more on deck for hardlines and custom dumps..

















A OSN cruiser set up


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup big dawg. Its been good. Jus trying to get some stuffs taken cared of here. Now I can say im not in the chipper zone.


----------



## Venom62

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> A OSN cruiser set up


Nice!!! Pm me price on a setup like this


----------



## flaked85

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Even got DANA's pumps on deck....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THOSE ARE FUCKIN BEAUTIFUL,ONE MORE TO GO.IMA HAVE THE SICKEST SET-UP OUT HERE IN THE MD.DO YOUR THANG RON.:run::h5:


----------



## flaked85

Venom62 said:


> Nice!!! Pm me price on a setup like this


I SEE YOU VENOM,YOU ALREADY KNOW.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

$2350 as in the pic, or upgrade to the Mini monsters or LV Image dumps and chrome tank for $2600.00 

We put it out for everyone to see...


----------



## magoo

Whats up fam!

Ron,Oj,Perm...... Looking good bruthas!


----------



## impalabuilder.com

flaked85 said:


> I SEE YOU VENOM,YOU ALREADY KNOW.


What is this going in?!


----------



## flaked85

impalabuilder.com said:


> What is this going in?!




MY OG 66 2 DOOR IMPY


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Here you go Dana.... All I have to do is change out the slo-downs to the machined finish...used the polished for mach up....Built the custom check holder too....I used small inline checks in the rear ,and added the extra slo-down. Wash on the cost, plus I think it looks great that way









































what ya think playa


----------



## red63rag

love those bullet caps,, how much for three?


----------



## DUKE

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Here you go Dana.... All I have to do is change out the slo-downs to the machined finish...used the polished for mach up....Built the custom check holder too....I used small inline checks in the rear ,and added the extra slo-down. Wash on the cost, plus I think it looks great that way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what ya think playa


Damn, B/M Sick wit it :nicoderm:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup big dawgs


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Sup KANG....haha how the good life treating ya


----------



## Pjay

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Here you go Dana.... All I have to do is change out the slo-downs to the machined finish...used the polished for mach up....Built the custom check holder too....I used small inline checks in the rear ,and added the extra slo-down. Wash on the cost, plus I think it looks great that way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what ya think playa


looks good


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Here you go Dana.... All I have to do is change out the slo-downs to the machined finish...used the polished for mach up....Built the custom check holder too....I used small inline checks in the rear ,and added the extra slo-down. Wash on the cost, plus I think it looks great that way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what ya think playa


Dayum! Scrapehouse puttin it down


----------



## bambalam

Wat up darkside. Keep doin it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Sup KANG....haha how the good life treating ya


We jus enjoying the good hawaii weather and beaches. N u?


----------



## flaked85

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Here you go Dana.... All I have to do is change out the slo-downs to the machined finish...used the polished for mach up....Built the custom check holder too....I used small inline checks in the rear ,and added the extra slo-down. Wash on the cost, plus I think it looks great that way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what ya think playa
> 
> 
> 
> HOLYFUCK MY NINJA DEM SHIT ARE FUCKIN AMAZING.CAN'T WAIT TO INSTALL THESE IN WIFEYS 66 IMPY.


----------



## flaked85

RON YOU'RE A BAD MOFO.BMH #1


----------



## flaked85

64_EC_STYLE said:


> Dayum! Scrapehouse puttin it down



D YOU KNOW HOW WE DO AT THE SCRAPEHOUSE.


----------



## stevie d

Sup fam looking.good.


----------



## Pjay

:inout:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Nice very nice homie


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Thanks Homies, 
Dana I'm glad u dig.... Body's well be here in the next few days and we can ship playa...

To The Top this mutha fucka


----------



## trunkgotknock

Any word on my 11# gear i sent in cuple weeks ago?


----------



## HND_Loco

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Thanks Homies,
> Dana I'm glad u dig.... Body's well be here in the next few days and we can ship playa...
> 
> To The Top this mutha fucka



Ron,

I need an update on the status of my parts?

LMK.


----------



## flaked85

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Thanks Homies,
> Dana I'm glad u dig.... Body's well be here in the next few days and we can ship playa...
> 
> To The Top this mutha fucka


:h5:


----------



## .TODD

flaked85 said:


> BlackMagicHydraulics said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go Dana.... All I have to do is change out the slo-downs to the machined finish...used the polished for mach up....Built the custom check holder too....I used small inline checks in the rear ,and added the extra slo-down. Wash on the cost, plus I think it looks great that way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what ya think playa
> 
> 
> 
> HOLYFUCK MY NINJA DEM SHIT ARE FUCKIN AMAZING.CAN'T WAIT TO INSTALL THESE IN WIFEYS 66 IMPY.
> 
> 
> 
> DUDE WTF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got an email from nasa ron they want there shit back :shocked: lookin real nasa like big D :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

HND_Loco said:


> Ron,
> 
> I need an update on the status of my parts?
> 
> LMK.


Sorry Peter haven't forgotten bout ya. Had something to take care of ,but going down sundaynite and will be in L.A Monday to drop your equiopment off at the shipper....


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Here a cutlass we redid a system on, This is the start

















Removed the rack and amp boards ,and re did the rack to the frame, at 4 points and made a custom amp board
















We also removed all the fittings and changed slo-downs along with hardlining the returns










The old speaker box, didn't look rite in the trunk, so we redid it and sand ,smoothed it out ,painted to match amp boards and match the cars paint once it leaves here...








Box was also a little small for the port that was original, so we added to the cubes and did symetrical ports on both sides









Here it is almost complete ,with pressure hardlines off pumps..


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Heres another system re-do... We took it to 3 pumps and reused old rack,just doin new pump cross brace
This si the begin of the trunk









We did the trunk 2 tone to match the interior and hide imperfections in the trunk,using the light gray and splatter paint...It gave it a more Old skool appeal

































The custom just upgraded the pressure line to be done, and see if we can get him into a new speaker box thats painted too....That will really set this MOFO off


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

*FAMILY*FIRST BLOODY MARY'S 63
NEW REAR END & HE SAY'S THANKS TO ALL THE BLACK MAGIC FAMILY , YOU GUYS DEF SET THE BAR.
LIKE ALWAYS WORTH THE WAIT JUST GOT IT TODAY 
(TOYOTA REAR END , REINFORCED , WITH DISC BRAKES )*







:thumbsup::thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## red63rag

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> *FAMILY*FIRST BLOODY MARY'S 63
> NEW REAR END & HE SAY'S THANKS TO ALL THE BLACK MAGIC FAMILY , YOU GUYS DEF SET THE BAR.
> LIKE ALWAYS WORTH THE WAIT JUST GOT IT TODAY
> (TOYOTA REAR END , REINFORCED , WITH DISC BRAKES )*
> View attachment 468701
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::thumbsup:


 my fone is messed up, cant post my pics!!!!! thanks bmh family.....


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

red63rag said:


> my fone is messed up, cant post my pics!!!!! thanks bmh family.....


:thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Heres another system re-do... We took it to 3 pumps and reused old rack,just doin new pump cross brace
> This si the begin of the trunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did the trunk 2 tone to match the interior and hide imperfections in the trunk,using the light gray and splatter paint...It gave it a more Old skool appeal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The custom just upgraded the pressure line to be done, and see if we can get him into a new speaker box thats painted too....That will really set this MOFO off


Lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro

[h=2]







[/h]_Coronado Customs will be in the Phoenix Az area this weakend. If anyone wants BMH parts or the latest Lowrider Scene magazine brought send me a pm and avoid shipping charges._​


----------



## eastbay_drop

Hot another din this past Saturday with the caprice, wasn't working the greatest, we pieced together 3 blown motors to make one half ass one lol, hit 66" though


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Show us the pics of it in action.


----------



## Don Pedro

[h=2]







[/h]*That's Right Roll'n Videos has teamed up with Oreilly Auto Parts to bring you the second annual custom car show! its going down April 29th 2012 at Oreilly on 59th Ave and Camel back RD (5858 W Camel back Rd Glendale,AZ 85301)! Awards for all classes. There will be bouncers for the Kids. you know we have to do a car hop! raffles will be going on all day. Live DJ(DJ Mid nite) in the mix!! Subway will be doing $5 meal deals the day of the show! so come on out with your ride and family to this event and have a good time! i hope to see you there!!!* 










*This show is sponsored by:*
*Oreilly Auto Parts
Subway
Circle K
Burger King
In The Streets Magazine
LFDY Graffix
Swing Custom Engraving
Cheetahs Gentalmens Club
Intruders Car Club
602 Auto Sports
Stereo Joe
DaVinci Designs
Raw Dog Customs
Big Boy Tires
Fish Designs
Street Life Customs
Sound Image
Tattoo Empire
Elite Auto Customs
Bradley Academy
Auto Culture
Joe 'pep' Guzman
Hellion Ind
more sponsors to come.......

*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

post up some videos of your bmh set ups in action.. :chuck:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup big permanator!


----------



## 559karlo




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## soriano

TTT


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup fam!


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Nice wife beater Ron :thumbsup: Oh ya Happy Birthday Big Homie!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Nice!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> Nice wife beater Ron :thumbsup: Oh ya Happy Birthday Big Homie!


Thanx Mikey.....We chilled here at the Casa.... Beautiful day here........

Purple passion was smashin'....I'm sooooo Sexy... LOL


----------



## Don Pedro

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Thanx Mikey.....We chilled here at the Casa.... Beautiful day here........
> 
> Purple passion was smashin'....I'm sooooo Sexy... LOL


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Don Pedro said:


>


FUCK YO COUCH *****.......

Hey the tank get done homie?


----------



## Don Pedro

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> FUCK YO COUCH *****.......
> 
> Hey the tank get done homie?


PM sent.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

How old u playa, like 5o? Lol


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

]







[/QUOTE]

29 AGAIN.. :sprint:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Big M check your PM homie


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

64_EC_STYLE said:


> Big M check your PM homie


bending hardlines now.. shipping out 2moro.. thanks for being patient :thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

THE REAL BIG M said:


> bending hardlines now.. shipping out 2moro.. thanks for being patient :thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85

THE REAL BIG M said:


> bending hardlines now.. shipping out 2moro.. thanks for being patient :thumbsup:



:h5:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Damn u a white ass fellah! Lol


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Since we kinda gettin cayght up, I've ebeen able to put in some O.T on the Monte, heres the engine getting finished up...

















Finishing up on the AC ,,,Gotta have some cold ass AC in the desert


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Yaaaa Ninja's Thats how we does it,,, I'll post more as I get it done in a few days


Here's an 08 impala we doing an install on

Front strut work, I keep the factory rotator bearing plates and machined the cup to fit and lock into it, Also cut the tube down made a heavy wall spacer ring that centered up adjustable coil and macined a aluminum space to center up the reverse flow cylinder


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Here is a custom pump I made for my homie "Hormiga" ,who passed in December...When his family asked if we could make a custom Urn ,I could not wait to get it going, since this was a request he asked !!!!! 
He was a freind,club member and hopper in the scene. He loved the hop game ,with all the crowd's talkin smack...
I will miss his smile and the love he gave the Lowrider game

I, truely must say , I am proud to have been involved in the making of his final journey, and Honored that he,and his family wanted us to do so...

May he ride in peice and forever look upon us with smiles....Reppin "Black Magic Hyd." and the Majestics to the fullest

































I wanna give Thanks for the people who helped contribute in the making of this fine peice

Rudy and Amanda,Hernan,O.J,Tony and Martha ,and the rest of the Crew at BMH... We proud to be a part of this


----------



## stevie d

Looks good the Pump is awesome rip hormega


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Yeah a really nice dude. pump looks awesome.


----------



## Paul K

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Here is a custom pump I made for my homie "Hormiga" ,who passed in December...When his family asked if we could make a custom Urn ,I could not wait to get it going, since this was a request he asked !!!!!
> He was a freind,club member and hopper in the scene. He loved the hop game ,with all the crowd's talkin smack...
> I will miss his smile and the love he gave the Lowrider game
> 
> I, truely must say , I am proud to have been involved in the making of his final journey, and Honored that he,and his family wanted us to do so...
> 
> May he ride in peice and forever look upon us with smiles....Reppin "Black Magic Hyd." and the Majestics to the fullest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna give Thanks for the people who helped contribute in the making of this fine peice
> 
> Rudy and Amanda,Hernan,O.J,Tony and Martha ,and the rest of the Crew at BMH... We proud to be a part of this


RIP HORMIGA......


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup Pauly


----------



## Paul K

Hannibal Lector said:


> Wassup Pauly


sup Hawaii....... your doing big things with your hopper man


----------



## Hannibal Lector

I'm doin okay homie but im trying.  howz u in down unda?


----------



## Dylante63

That core support on the MC is pretty trick looking, is the radiator going to lean forward like that? Whats going in front of it?


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Dylan his support is clean n more durable. I was jus gonna ask him to make one up for me cuz im 0min lazy to make one. 
Oh yeah big chip, why does it lean like that anyways?


----------



## sin citi thug

X2 RIP HOMIE


BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Here is a custom pump I made for my homie "Hormiga" ,who passed in December...When his family asked if we could make a custom Urn ,I could not wait to get it going, since this was a request he asked !!!!!
> He was a freind,club member and hopper in the scene. He loved the hop game ,with all the crowd's talkin smack...
> I will miss his smile and the love he gave the Lowrider game
> 
> I, truely must say , I am proud to have been involved in the making of his final journey, and Honored that he,and his family wanted us to do so...
> 
> May he ride in peice and forever look upon us with smiles....Reppin "Black Magic Hyd." and the Majestics to the fullest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna give Thanks for the people who helped contribute in the making of this fine peice
> 
> Rudy and Amanda,Hernan,O.J,Tony and Martha ,and the rest of the Crew at BMH... We proud to be a part of this


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Hannibal Lector said:


> Dylan his support is clean n more durable. I was jus gonna ask him to make one up for me cuz im 0min lazy to make one.
> Oh yeah big chip, why does it lean like that anyways?


thats incase he lands on somone he dont fuc up the radiator


----------



## lboogie

Hey Fons just put it in what do you think.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

lboogie said:


> Hey Fons just put it in what do you think.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


Pjay said:


> :inout:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

]







[/QUOTE

:sprint:


----------



## DIPN714

BMH PARTS


----------



## Pjay




----------



## Pjay




----------



## matdogg

Pjay said:


> View attachment 477438


Sup chipper???


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

DIPN714 said:


>





Pjay said:


> View attachment 477438


----------



## DIPN714

ANY TIME DA BLCK ELCO WANA GET DOWN LET ME NO;;;;;;KICK THAT BUTT ONCE B GLAD TO DO IT AGAIN;;:rofl:


----------



## Pjay

DIPN714 said:


> ANY TIME DA BLCK ELCO WANA GET DOWN LET ME NO;;;;;;KICK THAT BUTT ONCE B GLAD TO DO IT AGAIN;;:rofl:


*We ready when u r *


----------



## Pjay

matdogg said:


> Sup chipper???


SAme ole just working


----------



## china

Last hop I remember with the elcos als got stuck I tbought that was a loss corect me if im wrong


----------



## stevie d

I wanna see


----------



## TRAVIESO87

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Here is a custom pump I made for my homie "Hormiga" ,who passed in December...When his family asked if we could make a custom Urn ,I could not wait to get it going, since this was a request he asked !!!!!
> He was a freind,club member and hopper in the scene. He loved the hop game ,with all the crowd's talkin smack...
> I will miss his smile and the love he gave the Lowrider game
> 
> I, truely must say , I am proud to have been involved in the making of his final journey, and Honored that he,and his family wanted us to do so...
> 
> May he ride in peice and forever look upon us with smiles....Reppin "Black Magic Hyd." and the Majestics to the fullest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna give Thanks for the people who helped contribute in the making of this fine peice
> 
> Rudy and Amanda,Hernan,O.J,Tony and Martha ,and the rest of the Crew at BMH... We proud to be a part of this


beautiful! ride in peace hormiga


----------



## JustPosting

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Here is a custom pump I made for my homie "Hormiga" ,who passed in December...When his family asked if we could make a custom Urn ,I could not wait to get it going, since this was a request he asked !!!!!
> He was a freind,club member and hopper in the scene. He loved the hop game ,with all the crowd's talkin smack...
> I will miss his smile and the love he gave the Lowrider game
> 
> I, truely must say , I am proud to have been involved in the making of his final journey, and Honored that he,and his family wanted us to do so...
> 
> May he ride in peice and forever look upon us with smiles....Reppin "Black Magic Hyd." and the Majestics to the fullest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna give Thanks for the people who helped contribute in the making of this fine peice
> 
> Rudy and Amanda,Hernan,O.J,Tony and Martha ,and the rest of the Crew at BMH... We proud to be a part of this


Thats love right there :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

I always thought, stuck u lose. Im jus saying. Boom! Nuff said!


----------



## DIPN714

china said:


> Last hop I remember with the elcos als got stuck I tbought that was a loss corect me if im wrong


well just ask the man that own the black elco and see what he says;;;last time i was in vegas;;;and if he says i lost i lost;;ok but he will not lie to make u feel good
we hopped after the last supper show in vegas last octber;;;;some one get this man strait;;;ask ron;;;ok;;fools
rollin has da viedo


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

DIPN714 said:


> ANY TIME DA BLCK ELCO WANA GET DOWN LET ME NO;;;;;;KICK THAT BUTT ONCE B GLAD TO DO IT AGAIN;;:rofl:





Pjay said:


> *We ready when u r *


:drama:


----------



## Pjay

:h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

pjay ur elco looking good
pj;;let them no who took it last time;;but u gona get a rematch;;i see u doing big things;bro;;keep it up


----------



## Hannibal Lector

DIPN714 said:


> pjay ur elco looking good
> pj;;let them no who took it last time;;but u gona get a rematch;;i see u doing big things;bro;;keep it up


Rolln has the footage but we're gonna get the footage on super show weekend, so theres no need to get the video. Lol jus kidding rolln.


----------



## Pjay

DIPN714 said:


> pjay ur elco looking good
> pj;;let them no who took it last time;;but u gona get a rematch;;i see u doing big things;bro;;keep it up


*I do gotta give the last match to Big al but we will just have to see bout the new match n see what happens :thumbsup:*


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Pjay

:roflmao:


----------



## soriano

TTT


----------



## Pjay

:h5: :ninja:


----------



## flaked85

BMH FAM IN THE HOUSE


----------



## stevie d

Sup my big black magic family


----------



## DIPN714

:facepalm:


----------



## Pjay

:inout:


----------



## DIPN714

P JAY IN DA HOUSEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## Hannibal Lector

81cutty said:


>


what ever happened to this cutty? I know th elco version is in hawaii. Lol


----------



## Pjay

81cutty said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

BIG M got my setup a couple days ago, looks great  hit me up on the pm got another question for ya :h5:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

64_EC_STYLE said:


> BIG M got my setup a couple days ago, looks great  hit me up on the pm got another question for ya :h5:


:thumbsup:


----------



## SH4RKZ

wasup homies i am looking into buying a 2 pump setup from black magic. I just want to know what are the things that come with the complete setup. thanx


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Everything with 4 dumps. U will only need coils. But everything is in stock. They re a 1 stop shop.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Pjay said:


> View attachment 477438


Lookin Good ma brotha....Got that beeouch up dere



matdogg said:


> Sup chipper???


Matt Diggy dogggy ...what up playa....I'm hit u with my bat number



DIPN714 said:


>


You and Daryl make a good team....That Mutha is way over his head.... Stop catching it early so I dont have to keep doing these gaers ...You fools got me in Overtime for sure



Don Pedro said:


>


MMmmmmmm Dos Boobies......Fresh from the dairy...LOL


----------



## matdogg

Yes do that you hard as hell to get on the phone.lol


----------



## flaked85

matdogg said:


> Yes do that you hard as hell to get on the phone.lol


:yes: ALWAYS,YO MATT I THOUGHT ABOUT GETTING RON A PHONE AND PUTTIN HIM ON MY FAMILY PLAN.JUST SAYIN


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:around:


----------



## stevie d

Hannibal Lector said:


> what ever happened to this cutty? I know th elco version is in hawaii. Lol


It's still around and still on the bumpa


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Pics chippa pics. Lol


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

First test bmh piston 6batts set up need some adjust but a nice chippin' here
Thanks Ron & BMH team


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> First test bmh piston 6batts set up need some adjust but a nice chippin' here
> Thanks Ron & BMH team
> 
> View attachment 483842
> 
> 
> View attachment 483843


:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> First test bmh piston 6batts set up need some adjust but a nice chippin' here
> Thanks Ron & BMH team
> 
> View attachment 483842
> 
> 
> yea u just joined team chipper;;lol;;
> View attachment 483843


:facepalm:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup fam!


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

Originally Posted by *PAKO PRIMERO*  
First test bmh piston 6batts set up need some adjust but a nice chippin' here
Thanks Ron & BMH team

Attachment 483842

yea u just joined team chipper;;lol;;
Attachment 483843


DIPN714 said:


> :facepalm:


:shh: LOL


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## MUFASA

lil something i done w that BMH piston pump


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

i like this vid


----------



## Pjay

DIPN714 said:


>


u gonna have a wet seat if it ever rains now that u don't have a roof


----------



## DIPN714

Pjay said:


> u gonna have a wet seat if it ever rains now that u don't have a roof


A LITTLE WATER NEVER HURT;;;GOOD THANG I WATER RESISTANCE


----------



## Pjay

:roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA

kandy paint, chrome undies, lays on the floor .................BMH piston, Mufasa built  ...........oh yeah, on premium sportway tires


----------



## Dylante63

Awesome. 6 or 8 batts u pretty good on the switch I'd be crossmembering the fuck out of it lol


----------



## matdogg

MUFASA said:


> kandy paint, chrome undies, lays on the floor .................BMH piston, Mufasa built  ...........oh yeah, on premium sportway tires


That thing looks fun ...nice street car right there.


----------



## MUFASA




----------



## DUKE

MUFASA said:


> kandy paint, chrome undies, lays on the floor .................BMH piston, Mufasa built  ...........oh yeah, on premium sportway tires


 Sick build layed out and on the bumper :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

thanks !


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

MUFASA said:


> kandy paint, chrome undies, lays on the floor .................BMH piston, Mufasa built  ...........oh yeah, on premium sportway tires


:thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85

MUFASA said:


> kandy paint, chrome undies, lays on the floor .................BMH piston, Mufasa built  ...........oh yeah, on premium sportway tires



DAMN CHRIS I THINK YOU HIT THE GARAGE DOOR RT BEFORE YOU BUMPERED IT.AWESOME AND IT LAYS.


----------



## flaked85

MUFASA said:


> View attachment 488588



SUPER CLEAN SET UP:h5:


----------



## MUFASA

Thanx doggie !


----------



## CovetedStyle

my new inspiration!:h5:


----------



## StR8OuTofPOMONA

MUFASA said:


> kandy paint, chrome undies, lays on the floor .................BMH piston, Mufasa built  ...........oh yeah, on premium sportway tires


Not to bad but we all know you didn't built it watcher did so stop lying!!


----------



## MUFASA

FUCKN RUFUS !!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup chris ur work is on point. Looks awesome


----------



## trunkgotknock

Damn fucker looks good 4.1 engine ?


----------



## MUFASA

Yep, 4100, & thanks jr


----------



## Hannibal Lector

No prob playa. Jus giving credit where its due homie


----------



## Mark

What kInda seals are gonna be in my piston accumulators?


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

MUFASA said:


> kandy paint, chrome undies, lays on the floor .................BMH piston, Mufasa built  ...........oh yeah, on premium sportway tires


Nervous


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

*Been trying to get ahold of someone at Black Magic for a few days now to order a cylinder and powerball.Can someone from there hmu please?*


----------



## Pjay




----------



## Pjay




----------



## Pjay




----------



## Pjay




----------



## Pjay




----------



## Pjay

*All BMH Equipped !!!!!!!!!!! All DAY *​


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Pjay said:


> *All BMH Equipped !!!!!!!!!!! All DAY *​


Dayum PJ ,your line up looking good....

El Co got some fresh paint too.... With stripping...

You know what they say !!!!!!! Once you go Black...........

The *New Mexico Team BMH* was in full effect


----------



## redline

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Since we kinda gettin cayght up, I've ebeen able to put in some O.T on the Monte, heres the engine getting finished up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finishing up on the AC ,,,Gotta have some cold ass AC in the desert


dam ron that's a serious rad support...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

redline said:


> dam ron that's a serious rad support...


Yes Sir, I was sick off the stock one's slowly buckling down


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup potato chip!


----------



## Pjay

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Dayum PJ ,your line up looking good....
> 
> El Co got some fresh paint too.... With stripping...
> 
> You know what they say !!!!!!! Once you go Black...........
> 
> The *New Mexico Team BMH* was in full effect


Thanks we been trying. I am trying to get my frame done also so I can get it under my cutty n get it working it does good as a street car but it can always get more


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Pjay said:


> Thanks we been trying. I am trying to get my frame done also so I can get it under my cutty n get it working it does good as a street car but it can always get more


Isnt it doin 4o"?


----------



## flaked85

Pjay said:


> *All BMH Equipped !!!!!!!!!!! All DAY *​




MAD PROPS HOMIE.YOU GOT A LINE UP OF WORKIN CARS.ALWAYS BET ON BLACK......


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Pjay said:


> Thanks we been trying. I am trying to get my frame done also so I can get it under my cutty n get it working it does good as a street car but it can always get more


Hey look at this dump PJ ...









kinga like this but with a logo


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Here's another custom set-up....Chrome and polished 1'' voodoo with (2) Adel-II square dumps, and (2) L.V Image dumps rear (4)Hydra-Dyne water facet slo downs. We still gotta get the S/S hardlines polished.Customer is going to install his own square dumps, we just used empty bodies to mock up...

I really like the way this set-up came out


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Mark said:


> What kInda seals are gonna be in my piston accumulators?


220-70 BUNA with teflon back up.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

flaked85 said:


> MAD PROPS HOMIE.YOU GOT A LINE UP OF WORKIN CARS.ALWAYS BET ON BLACK......


Unless pinks in the pit lol. What's up fellas. Everything looks good in here as usual ...see u fukers again in Vegas ,,can't wait


----------



## andres18954

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Here's another custom set-up....Chrome and polished 1'' voodoo with (2) Adel-II square dumps, and (2) L.V Image dumps rear (4)Hydra-Dyne water facet slo downs. We still gotta get the S/S hardlines polished.Customer is going to install his own square dumps, we just used empty bodies to mock up...
> 
> I really like the way this set-up came out


BAD ASS SET UP


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

andres18954 said:


> BAD ASS SET UP


Thanks, we got a couple more getting finished up rite now, Plus a big order Heading to RUSSIA....Even the reds are seeing black


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Pinky Bitches said:


> Unless pinks in the pit lol. What's up fellas. Everything looks good in here as usual ...see u fukers again in Vegas ,,can't wait


This time I'll buy the beers, you just supply the botle opener......And leave the *chips* in OHIO...we dont have enough west coast *salsa* to accomodate


----------



## Pjay

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Hey look at this dump PJ ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kinga like this but with a logo[/QUOTE
> 
> That will work lmk cuz i am gonna try n get my setup ready maybe next week


----------



## Pjay

Hannibal Lector said:


> Isnt it doin 4o"?


*Havent got it on a stick yet ? 
*



flaked85 said:


> MAD PROPS HOMIE.YOU GOT A LINE UP OF WORKIN CARS.ALWAYS BET ON BLACK......


*Thanks What u been up to *



BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Here's another custom set-up....Chrome and polished 1'' voodoo with (2) Adel-II square dumps, and (2) L.V Image dumps rear (4)Hydra-Dyne water facet slo downs. We still gotta get the S/S hardlines polished.Customer is going to install his own square dumps, we just used empty bodies to mock up...
> 
> I really like the way this set-up came out


*Looks kinda like my setup for the deuce *:biggrin:


----------



## matdogg

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> This time I'll buy the beers, you just supply the botle opener......And leave the *chips* in OHIO...we dont have enough west coast *salsa* to accomodate


Sounds like a deal ...we got a 10,000 lb bottle opener we can bring .....so you better start saving buying beer for us could get expensive.lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Yes we do like to party lol


----------



## Don Pedro

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Here's another custom set-up....Chrome and polished 1'' voodoo with (2) Adel-II square dumps, and (2) L.V Image dumps rear (4)Hydra-Dyne water facet slo downs. We still gotta get the S/S hardlines polished.Customer is going to install his own square dumps, we just used empty bodies to mock up...
> 
> I really like the way this set-up came out


_Nice set up. I see the cabinet got tagged,,lol._


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Looks like my living room with the 4 pistons. 
What u mean Reds, I thought no mo reds....... 


BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Here's another custom set-up....Chrome and polished 1'' voodoo with (2) Adel-II square dumps, and (2) L.V Image dumps rear (4)Hydra-Dyne water facet slo downs. We still gotta get the S/S hardlines polished.Customer is going to install his own square dumps, we just used empty bodies to mock up...
> 
> I really like the way this set-up came out


----------



## SirTomeygun

Reds as in russians lol


----------



## Hannibal Lector

I know. Inside joke


----------



## SirTomeygun

Hannibal Lector said:


> I know. Inside joke


Lol


----------



## DIPN714

HERE U GO PJ


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

LOOK AT DA RULLER;;PJ


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Looks good big kahuna!


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## red63rag

:420:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Ttt for the fam


----------



## southsiderider

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Here's another custom set-up....Chrome and polished 1'' voodoo with (2) Adel-II square dumps, and (2) L.V Image dumps rear (4)Hydra-Dyne water facet slo downs. We still gotta get the S/S hardlines polished.Customer is going to install his own square dumps, we just used empty bodies to mock up...
> 
> I really like the way this set-up came out


:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

lets see thos BMH set ups in action..:naughty:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

MUFASA said:


> kandy paint, chrome undies, lays on the floor .................BMH piston, Mufasa built  ...........oh yeah, on premium sportway tires




dayum! i like that


----------



## 93brougham

Any pics of blackmagic heavy duty rear-ends for bigbodies?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Hop this week end in Las Vegas ... We are sponsoring the hop with 3 classes....$300 per class prize money...Come get your swing on


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Looks good brah


----------



## Pjay

DIPN714 said:


> HERE U GO PJ


Not too bad


----------



## trunkgotknock

Who in here running adell 2 and bauches for them to be as good as adex or close enough im ready to order one adex or adell i know adell is cheaper so if i can save a little cash why not thanks guys


----------



## matdogg

trunkgotknock said:


> Who in here running adell 2 and bauches for them to be as good as adex or close enough im ready to order one adex or adell i know adell is cheaper so if i can save a little cash why not thanks guys


Go with the adell ...we been running them in our hoppers doing 106 for a few years not one problem you will be happy with the adell


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

matdogg said:


> Go with the adell ...we been running them in our hoppers doing 106 for a few years not one problem you will be happy with the adell


X2 it's a very nice square dump:thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

trunkgotknock said:


> Who in here running adell 2 and bauches for them to be as good as adex or close enough im ready to order one adex or adell i know adell is cheaper so if i can save a little cash why not thanks guys


Ive been running an adel2 in my.hoppers. Which does 8o's and I never had a problem either. Its cheaper and the quality is better and the warranty is the same as andy. You wont be disappointed


----------



## trunkgotknock

Awesome guys thanks thats what i wanted to hear im buying the adell tomorrow cant wait


----------



## matdogg

trunkgotknock said:


> Awesome guys thanks thats what i wanted to hear im buying the adell tomorrow cant wait


You will be happy with it .


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Hey matt, I guess rons gonna owe us on this one. Lol


----------



## trunkgotknock

I ordered it already and some coils can't wait get my car going


----------



## flaked85




----------



## Pjay

flaked85 said:


>


looks good


----------



## Hannibal Lector

flaked85 said:


>


Regal looks nice bro


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Sup my homies...*Happy Fathers *day to all my Fellow Riders....


----------



## El Callejero




----------



## Pjay

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Sup my homies...*Happy Fathers *day to all my Fellow Riders....[/QUOTE
> To u too


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Happy fathers day to all my fellow chippers.


----------



## Pjay

:h5:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Pjay said:


> :h5:


I call u tomorrow about these gears.... The older #9 just needs porting, but the rest are rough???? You use sand in your 30 weight???? LOL talk at ya laters


----------



## doctahouse

Came back down to me for some upgrades. Piston pump, dump, coils, plus installed the F.A.S.T EZ EFI kit for no flooding.


----------



## flaked85

doctahouse said:


> Came back down to me for some upgrades. Piston pump, dump, coils, plus installed the F.A.S.T EZ EFI kit for no flooding.




NICE


----------



## goof

:drama:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Not bad playa


----------



## doctahouse

flaked85 said:


> NICE





Hannibal Lector said:


> Not bad playa


Thanks fellas!


----------



## Pjay

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> I call u tomorrow about these gears.... The older #9 just needs porting, but the rest are rough???? You use sand in your 30 weight???? LOL talk at ya laters


 ssssssssssssssshhhhh thats the secret ingredient


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Pjay said:


> ssssssssssssssshhhhh thats the secret ingredient


Wth u said add soda crackers and fritos in the oil


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Heres a few cars we are finishing up on.... 64 with a 3 pump set-up, custom bax and some hardlines. Molded chassis and fully chrome and painted undies. Chrome and painted engine bay, we added disc brakes, and painted and jammed hood and door jams


























This is also another job we are buttoning up, Clean 2 pump comp set-up with 6 batteries, little hardlining and 5th wheel mount, custom speaker box. 

































Completed, just the way the homie wanted it...

O.J was even puttin in some O.T to get her done...LOL
He almost looks dead










Next weeks line up of work...









1)Redo a rear suspension that was hacked...
2)frame reinforcement
3)redo set-up, and some hardlines


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Today was trailing arm day....got about 10 more sets to get done...


























***U_*pper adjustable summer special**_**... with axle pivot bushings *$190.00* (lincoln,caddy,caprice) specify when ordering


----------



## .TODD

damn thats workin


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

& g-body too 190$ w/pivot bushings :inout:


----------



## red63rag

:h5:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

hey mufasa post that video you was talk'n to ron about


----------



## MUFASA

THE REAL BIG M said:


> hey mufasa post that video you was talk'n to ron about



coming up.......aint nothn special, just a bmh piston still working in my car.


----------



## MUFASA




----------



## Anson72

MUFASA said:


> kandy paint, chrome undies, lays on the floor .................BMH piston, Mufasa built  ...........oh yeah, on premium sportway tires


Now that is sick! A REAL lowrider!


----------



## MUFASA

HERES ANOTHER. NO WEIGHT, NO CHAINS, NO FLOATING !!!


----------



## MUFASA

Anson72 said:


> Now that is sick! A REAL lowrider!


YEAH, 2 WEEKS AGO WE BEAT A 4DR CADDY, DBL PUMP W 10 BATTS, N WE TOOK HIM OUT W THIS SINGLE W 8 !!


----------



## Anson72

MUFASA said:


> kandy paint, chrome undies, lays on the floor .................BMH piston, Mufasa built  ...........oh yeah, on premium sportway tires





MUFASA said:


> YEAH, 2 WEEKS AGO WE BEAT A 4DR CADDY, DBL PUMP W 10 BATTS, N WE TOOK HIM OUT W THIS SINGLE W 8 !!


Thats wut its about! Much respect!!


----------



## MUFASA

Anson72 said:


> Thats wut its about! Much respect!!


:h5:


----------



## cilo78

Hell yeah bro ...super clean riders..and much respect for not running weight not to many of us out thr anymore...GOOD WORK..


----------



## MUFASA

cilo78 said:


> Hell yeah bro ...super clean riders..and much respect for not running weight not to many of us out thr anymore...GOOD WORK..


THX DOGG, I APPRECIATE THAT


----------



## Anson72

MUFASA said:


> :h5:


I need to come to LA and learn from the masta.


----------



## MUFASA

Anson72 said:


> I need to come to LA and learn from the masta.


 THANX HOMIE.....4 REALS...


----------



## Dylante63

I have purchased hydraulics parts from Black Magic Hydraulics since 2006 some big orders and a lot of small ones. They just took care of a issue I had on a recent order and I am very pleased with the service. I will continue to recommend them and do business with them in the future.

<< My coupe is using BMH parts also.


----------



## cilo78

I know i know to be on top u can't tell all secret on how to get big inches but i have a ? Bro what size motor is in that cadi for it to get up like that.. Just curious cuz I also have a cadillac 78 coupe..


----------



## MUFASA

Factory 4100


----------



## Dylante63

mine has a chevy 350
that coupe mufasa posted is awesome


----------



## cilo78

Yeah mine has the stock 4.25 big ass block of steal...maybe one day ill be able to what his cadi did...


----------



## Hannibal Lector

MUFASA said:


> THANX HOMIE.....4 REALS...


There you go again bro. Stop showing off playa. Lol. Nah but fo.reals awesome job bro.


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

MUFASA said:


>


Damn homie still works hard & still looks clean


----------



## flaked85

MUFASA said:


>


workin


----------



## flaked85

MUFASA said:


> HERES ANOTHER. NO WEIGHT, NO CHAINS, NO FLOATING !!!



LOVE IT,BMH ALL DAY


----------



## MUFASA

heres a pic of that caddy


----------



## cilo78

Tight homie ... Make me want to go to my garage and take my new set of full stack of coils i just put in... Thought i needed it to hop guess not .....


----------



## Pjay

MUFASA said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Dylante63 said:


> I have purchased hydraulics parts from Black Magic Hydraulics since 2006 some big orders and a lot of small ones. They just took care of a issue I had on a recent order and I am very pleased with the service. I will continue to recommend them and do business with them in the future.
> 
> << My coupe is using BMH parts also.


thanks homie.. we do & always will stand behind our product 110%.. 



MUFASA said:


>


----------



## CovetedStyle

MUFASA said:


> YEAH, 2 WEEKS AGO WE BEAT A 4DR CADDY, DBL PUMP W 10 BATTS, N WE TOOK HIM OUT W THIS SINGLE W 8 !!


:h5::thumbsup::worship:


----------



## CovetedStyle

MUFASA said:


> View attachment 501586
> 
> 
> heres a pic of that caddy


Just KLLLLEAN as fuck!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

MUFASA said:


> View attachment 501586
> 
> 
> heres a pic of that caddy


Brought not built.....Naaaa just playin.....Lettin you know I postponed my trip til atleast Wednesday..Got some kits on the hook and wanna make the trip worth it


----------



## MUFASA

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Brought not built.....Naaaa just playin.....Lettin you know I postponed my trip til atleast Wednesday..Got some kits on the hook and wanna make the trip worth it


Koo, just keep me posted.....


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

MUFASA said:


> Koo, just keep me posted.....


whers watcher been at holms.. aint seen him around


----------



## MUFASA

THE REAL BIG M said:


> whers watcher been at holms.. aint seen him around











He went BANANAS !!!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

MUFASA said:


> View attachment 502613
> 
> 
> He went BANANAS !!!!


looks like he gots his work cut out for him.. make sure he washes his hands.. dont want to leave no fingerprints :ugh: `


----------



## MUFASA

THE REAL BIG M said:


> looks like he gots his work cut out for him.. make sure he washes his hands.. dont want to leave no fingerprints :ugh: `


He dont neva eva neva leave no fingerprints !!!


----------



## Pjay

* Whats up BMH Fam *


----------



## charlies85cutti

Are you guys gonna do a summer special On your kits


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:cheesy:


MUFASA said:


> He dont neva eva neva leave no fingerprints !!!


:shocked: :sprint:


charlies85cutti said:


> Are you guys gonna do a summer special On your kits


:dunno: soon i think.. :cheesy:


----------



## charlies85cutti

Koo let me know when you guys do I'll pick one up


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

charlies85cutti said:


> Koo let me know when you guys do I'll pick one up


:thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay

Eddie-Money said:


>


Wheres the new pics


----------



## matdogg

Wut up Pjay??


----------



## flaked85




----------



## flaked85

RON CALL ME HOMIE.


----------



## lowriv1972

TWO WEEKS AWAY!!! 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...2012-christmas-july-toy-drive-car-hop-21.html










ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY CAR HOP RULES

THE HOP WILL START AT 8PM, ALL HOPPERS MUST BE CHECKED IN BY 7:30PM. IF YOUR LATE, WE WILL NOT WAIT FOR YOU!!!!

STREET CLASS 1st PLACE $400 2nd PLACE $150

-SINGLES AND DOUBLES COMBINED
-STOCK LOWER TRAILING ARM LOCATIONS ONLY. NO RELOCATING
-UPPER/LOWER TRAILING ARMS CAN NOT BE EXTENDED MORE THAN 2" EACH.
-UPPER TRAILING ARMS CAN ONLY BE DROPPED NO MORE THAN 2"
-Y BONES, AND TUBE/RE-ENFORCED SUSPENSION OK
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-STREET CARS MUST BE REGISTERED
-MAX 12 BATTERIES
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.


SINGLE PUMP 1st PLACE $700 2nd PLACE $200

-38" LOCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
-14 BATTERIES MAX
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.


DOUBLE PUMP 1st PLACE $800 2nd PLACE $200

-42" LOCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
-20 BATTERIES MAX
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.

RADICAL CLASS 1st PLACE ONLY $1000.00 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] $250.00

-UNLIMITED SUSPENSION
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.

TRUCKS AND CARS HOP TOGETHER
$20 ENTRY FEE PLUS A NEW TOY OF $10 OR MORE IN VALUE PER CAR. ENTRY FEE WILL BE ADDED TO THAT CLASS HOP PRIZE EVENLY

RULES WILL BE ENFORCED, WE WANT A FAIR HOP, IF YOU HAVE ANY ISSUES WITH THESE RULES PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP. I BELIEVE THESE RULES ARE FAIR. THERE IS PLENTY OF TIME TO SET YOUR CAR UP TO THE RULES HERE.


----------



## Pjay

matdogg said:


> Wut up Pjay??


Stranded on the side of the road. Popped the radiator on the dually goin to Roswell


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Hahaha hope all is good fam


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Pjay said:


> Stranded on the side of the road. Popped the radiator on the dually goin to Roswell


you ran over to many chip's :shocked:


----------



## Pjay

THE REAL BIG M said:


> you ran over to many chip's :shocked:


only time i smash chips is when im on the bumper


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

lets see thos BMH set ups in action :naughty:


----------



## trunkgotknock

So i want to weld a extention on my regular cups for the front so my coils wont fall off how much should i extend them thanks


----------



## Pjay

trunkgotknock said:


> So i want to weld a extention on my regular cups for the front so my coils wont fall off how much should i extend them thanks


 I extend mine by adding like a 1" extension of 3" pipe and welding it inside so spring doesn't get stuck on weld


----------



## trunkgotknock

Ok cool thanks man


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

lets see thos BMH set ups in action :naughty:


----------



## Pjay




----------



## ICED BOXX

white caprice is mine


----------



## Pjay

:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

ICED BOXX said:


> white caprice is mine


:thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

ICED BOXX said:


> white caprice is mine


Had that sneak attach with that hidden _sleeper_ lock up....Looks like you took that W*...."M"*


----------



## ICED BOXX

GETTIN A FACE LIFT NOW


----------



## THA REAL_GOOF!!

T T T :drama:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

flaked85 said:


>


Preach brotha ...Preach....



MUFASA said:


> View attachment 502613
> 
> 
> He went BANANAS !!!!


Looks like he wants some private time???? think more like strokin his banana



THA REAL_GOOF!! said:


> T T T :drama:


Got banned after 2 post....HAHA the hate on LIL is increditable...Mite have to do some shop calls, GOOFasis


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Since I didn't make it out of town this week-end for the show in Nor Cal... I took full advantage of the cooler weather we had...

Built and installed this long arm kit in just over 3 hours....

This was the original mount...How ugly is that thing,










The frame didn't have the factory lower mounts ,so I fabed these up real quick<<< I like useing our design ,that allows the upper to be relocated to the lower factory mount.

























I had hung the axle under the car so it was centered squared and back 3.5 farther than stock

















Weld the lower adjustable braces on (using the custom lower to get the correct landing for the brace)

































Finished


----------



## baggedout81

Hella Nice!!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Looks like u puttin in work homie. looks pretty good.


----------



## eastbay_drop

team black magic did good this past saturday, howards single pump caprice hit bumper at 76", we got jimmys car back together last minute but didnt build a new suspension but still hit bumper at 64", and dan came from vegas with the regal and hit 84" :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay_drop




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

eastbay_drop said:


> team black magic did good this past saturday, howards single pump caprice hit bumper at 76", we got jimmys car back together last minute but didnt build a new suspension but still hit bumper at 64", and dan came from vegas with the regal and hit 84" :thumbsup:


You guys looked real good.... I'm proud of my homies holdin it down



eastbay_drop said:


>


Good pics... Yeah Jimmy just got some upgrades today....You got him hooked again....

Jimmy sure put on some weight, and a long goat...HAHHAHAH


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Dan u chipper!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Hannibal Lector said:


> Dan u chipper!


He said he's gettin on the boat to come bus yo ass.... You did it now


Sup Hawiian Punch


----------



## THA REAL_GOOF

T T T :werd:


----------



## Pjay

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> You guys looked real good.... I'm proud of my homies holdin it down
> 
> 
> 
> Good pics... Yeah Jimmy just got some upgrades today....You got him hooked again....
> 
> Jimmy sure put on some weight, and a long goat...HAHHAHAH


U coming down for the show here in August ?


----------



## Hannibal Lector

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> He said he's gettin on the boat to come bus yo ass.... You did it now
> 
> 
> Sup Hawiian Punch


Wassup Mastah! Been chillin and getting by. Looks like u been busy and doin the thang. See you guys in vegas.


----------



## DIPN714

VEGAS;;;VEGAS;;;BRING UR A GAME;;;:biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Pjay said:


> U coming down for the show here in August ?


:shh: :around:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

He gonna be ninja!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## THA REAL_GOOF

:bowrofl:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Sup Playa's. just wanted to let *Lay it Low* know that the Crew here a *BMH* are going on a week vacation, we will be closed from *July 23rd* and return on *Monday the 30th*..... 

Thank You 
The Crew @ BMH


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Enjoy your vacay. I will pick you giys up at the airport.


----------



## Mideast




----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C.

MUFASA said:


> HERES ANOTHER. NO WEIGHT, NO CHAINS, NO FLOATING !!!


IF not mistaking this cutty had or still has a 6 batteries single to the nose??????? right


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C.

MUFASA said:


> kandy paint, chrome undies, lays on the floor .................BMH piston, Mufasa built  ...........oh yeah, on premium sportway tires


Shit right here.... moves like a Pit, everything nice and tight...


----------



## flaked85

LA FAMILIA C.C. said:


> IF not mistaking this cutty had or still has a 6 batteries single to the nose??????? right



YEP 6 TO THE NOSE SINGLE PISTON.


----------



## DIPN714

flaked85 said:


> YEP 6 TO THE NOSE SINGLE PISTON.


PIC,S


----------



## matdogg

Ttt


----------



## frostadj

TTT


----------



## goof

BMH T T T...


----------



## MUFASA

Just another Sunday afternoon....


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C.

uffin: Loving that Cutty need the secrets lol


----------



## Anson72

MUFASA said:


> Just another Sunday afternoon....


sick


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

were back from vacation.. hit us up for all your hydraulic & suspension needs :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

Waitin for quote...


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> Waitin for quote...


:dunno: pm me what you want


----------



## 1SEXY80

CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012 _*



Carnales Unidos: *_Proudly invites and welcomes all car clubs, all solo riders, and all customized car enthusiasts to our Annual Benefit Super Car Show held at the *Kern County Fairgrounds Sunday* *August 26th 2012.
*(See Flyer For Roll In & Show Times)


This year's shows proceeds will be benefiting the *Police Activities League* which is a non-profit charitable organization which concentrates on providing kids with opportunities to be involved with programs in education, athletics, and social development. 
*Special Attractions:* 

*LA's Finest Cholo DJ*, Presenting the Talent Show And Keeping The Crowd Entertained With Some Of The Best Old School And New School Jams.
*Live Band *Sponsored By Insanity Truck Club
*Youth Boxing Matches *Future champs (kidsboxing club) will be in the ring boxing their little hearts out for their fans and their families. 
*UFC Matches* Team nightmare of Bakersfield MMA & boxing gym will be there grinding out some UFC mixed martial arts fights.
*Bako Bullyz* Bully Dog Show Will Be Showing Some Of The Finest Dogs From Through Out The State 
*NFL Red Zone *3 Big Screen TVs Will Be Playing Your Favorite NFL games Throughout The Day.
*Bounce Houses *By EG Jumpers For The Kids To Enjoy.
*Food And Drink Vendors* Will Be There So Come Hungry!!!! 
*Exhibition Hop *Sponsored By Back Yard Boogie Car Club
_*Carnales Unidos *_Wouldn't Be Who We Are Today Without The Support From The Community And Everyone Who Has Helped Us Throughout The Years From Our First Show Held In 1977 Until Now. Thank You, *Carnales Unidos*. 
Any show questions call *Harvey* @ 661.340.1207 booth and vendor info call *Andrew* @ 661.340.6636
​


----------



## charlies85cutti

I need a price on 2 1/2 block with side ports shipped to 84120


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

charlies85cutti said:


> I need a price on 2 1/2 block with side ports shipped to 84120


pm sent


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wats good big chip!


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

THE REAL BIG M said:


> :dunno: pm me what you want


PM sent


----------



## zues213

Just Klownin cc @ street Dreamz Md Picnic 2012 

1963 impala convertible


----------



## CJAY

TTT


----------



## flaked85

:wave:


----------



## Dylante63

I have some old adjustable lower trailing arms for my lac. They are not the style that adjusts in the center with the jam nuts. They adjust at the bushing. My question is how are you supposed to install them, does the side with the bend mount axle side or frame side? I have them mounted right now with the bend closest to the frame, but I think this may not be correct?


----------



## Pjay

The bend goes at rearend


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Pjay said:


> The bend goes at rearend


how it go at show on sat. you get to hop


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Im chippin at the show in the rain. lol.
sup pjay!


----------



## Pjay

THE REAL BIG M said:


> how it go at show on sat. you get to hop


Nope didnt get invited but China did


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Dylante63 said:


> I have some old adjustable lower trailing arms for my lac. They are not the style that adjusts in the center with the jam nuts. They adjust at the bushing. My question is how are you supposed to install them, does the side with the bend mount axle side or frame side? I have them mounted right now with the bend closest to the frame, but I think this may not be correct?


Can u post a pic???


----------



## p-funckimpala

Sup chips?


----------



## zues213




----------



## Hannibal Lector

p-funckimpala said:


> Sup chips?


Jus chillen. how bout u homie.


----------



## Pjay

p-funckimpala said:


> Sup chips?


Give me a call need to talk to u bout something 505-927-3332


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup pjay


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Pjay said:


> Give me a call need to talk to u bout something 505-927-3332





Hannibal Lector said:


> Sup pjay


sup :ninja:'s


----------



## 559karlo

THE REAL BIG M said:


> sup :ninja:'s


Just got the set up for my boy Richards car. Another BMH equipped car coming out of the 559 Visalia !!!!! Thanks Big M.... He's very exited will post up some action when done with install.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Hers some work we finished this week, 

67 Licoln Convert... This car started as a UNI-BODY, and rear leaf sprung....

We Laminated the stock frame supports and added all new custom mounts for 4-link and reverse mount cylinders.
Also tied the front and rear sub frames together with a truss style sub connectors

































Had to make a full perch to support the power ball for the reverse hung coil-over set up 

Custom built 4 link in place of Factory leaf springs

























Car only has a 10" cylinder ,but could handle 16 inches of travel 
























We used a 500 ft LBS custom coil spring to give a killer smooth ride









We used 2 & 3/4 ton pre-cuts for the front but ,had on 3.5 turns of coil... I added Accumulaters for a smoother ride. I set them at 145 PSI laid out and It's gonna ride like a CADDY....Um, I mean Lincoln...LOL


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

I custom made some Accumulator support mounts , was sure how the would last being held by just the fittings..







Here's the set-up, I custom machined the blocks on this wammy to be side port and side return , in a "left and Right" style, to give a mirror image effect...














This helped for the hardlining I did, and made for a super clean street set-up





















Here it is laid out, The owner is going to put 14's on it.(he's Old Skoolz)..I would have loved to Lay it on the rocker and roll some 22's.... But this is what the owner wanted!!!!! Dudes in his mid 50's and it's his toy......I'm just here to build it. And the top clears with room to spare







<BR> <BR>


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Also A little 2 pump set-up we did too...

































2350.00 complete 2 pump chrome kit install with 6 Brand New 1000 CCA batteries, powerballs, and rear coil-over, hopping coils and extended arms


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

559karlo said:


> Just got the set up for my boy Richards car. Another BMH equipped car coming out of the 559 Visalia !!!!! Thanks Big M.... He's very exited will post up some action when done with install.


thanks homie.:thumbsup: if you need eny more parts check out NAVARO CUSTOMS.559-709-4838 ask for sergio. he is our distributor in your area.. he rite there in your home town of visalia..


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

A Long arm kit we installed on a homie car, He's got 14 batteries, double piston , and a *heavy ass* *Olds V-8 and NO weight 

*We wired it up with a common 48 to get a bit more power out of the 925 CCA batts...5.5 turn of some 4 & 3/4 ton Silver coil
and got it to bumper...at about 70" ... Gonna see if we can squeez a lil more out of it before it leaves


We cut and remove some Bullshit ass wanna be long arm kit and Re-did it with one of ours. I would have used our normal long arm kit, but the lower mounts were already gone, so I opted to do the older style kit seen here.


























Shit we cut off...The lowers had no bushing, it was solid mount...Must have been done in the 80's ????









new axle, since the old one started to bow...with no reinforcemnt


























I still have about 5-6 inche more adjustment back on the arms so that this kit has the capibilities to do high 80's 

But I think the customer will have to throw that Olds V-8 and get a kool little 3.8 v-6 to get in those numbers with out adding any weight


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

*Good shit! :thumbsup:*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## Pjay

:thumbsup:


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Under 2500 for the install on that Cadi is a steal of a deal!


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## eastbay_drop

the Lifes Finest hoppers, black Magic equipped










the caprice at the stretlow san jose show yesterday, smakin bumper at 80"









Jimmys 64 smakin bumper at 68"


----------



## 559karlo

Nice pics
Looking good our there!!!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

eastbay_drop said:


> the Lifes Finest hoppers, black Magic equipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the caprice at the stretlow san jose show yesterday, smakin bumper at 80"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmys 64 smakin bumper at 68"


look'n good out there brothers.:h5:. put'n it dwn for team BMH.:thumbsup:.


----------



## DIPN714

putting it down for bmh
took that hop;;;


----------



## eastbay_drop

559karlo said:


> Nice pics
> Looking good our there!!!!


thanks, i aint gonna lie, i was glad you didnt show up, your car works too good lol


----------



## eastbay_drop

THE REAL BIG M said:


> look'n good out there brothers.:h5:. put'n it dwn for team BMH.:thumbsup:.


we are tryin, see you in october


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

dogbonekustoms said:


> Under 2500 for the install on that Cadi is a steal of a deal!





eastbay_drop said:


> the Lifes Finest hoppers, black Magic equipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the caprice at the stretlow san jose show yesterday, smakin bumper at 80"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmys 64 smakin bumper at 68"





DIPN714 said:


> putting it down for bmh
> took that hop;;;


Look at Al... Doin da dam thang.... :thumbsup:


----------



## 559karlo

eastbay_drop said:


> thanks, i aint gonna lie, i was glad you didnt show up, your car works too good lol


Lol Had to work but I was trying to make it


----------



## El Callejero

T T M F T For Dem B.M.H. Set Ups Doing Serious Inches


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## Pjay

DIPN714 said:


> putting it down for bmh
> took that hop;;;


*What it DEW *


----------



## flaked85

ALL BLACKMAGIC EQUIPPED RIDES ON THE BUMPER IN NEW YORK AT THE DRASTIC 2012 PICNIC LAST WEEK.TTT:h5:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

flaked85 said:


> ALL BLACKMAGIC EQUIPPED RIDES ON THE BUMPER IN NEW YORK AT THE DRASTIC 2012 PICNIC LAST WEEK.TTT:h5:


Hell ya Homie... Lookin good....Is that ol' Diamond Mike's Blazer from Portland.... 

Everybody be Banging.....Ali , Andrew....where's u at playa....


----------



## flaked85

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Hell ya Homie... Lookin good....Is that ol' Diamond Mike's Blazer from Portland....
> 
> Everybody be Banging.....Ali , Andrew....where's u at playa....



YEAH THATS THE BLAZER FROM PORTLAND.ITS IN VA NOW.MY RIDE WASN'T READY YET.


----------



## Pjay

flaked85 said:


> ALL BLACKMAGIC EQUIPPED RIDES ON THE BUMPER IN NEW YORK AT THE DRASTIC 2012 PICNIC LAST WEEK.TTT:h5:


:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

ALL BLACKMAGIC EQUIPPED RIDES ON THE BUMPER IN NEW YORK AT THE DRASTIC 2012 PICNIC LAST WEEK.TTT:h5:




























[/QUOTE]

look`n good players :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay_drop




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup chips. Hawaiian Punch cruzin thru


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C.

flaked85 said:


> ALL BLACKMAGIC EQUIPPED RIDES ON THE BUMPER IN NEW YORK AT THE DRASTIC 2012 PICNIC LAST WEEK.TTT:h5:


uffin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## 559karlo

Ttt


----------



## DIPN714

black magic in da house;;tricked and ported gears by the master ron
do da math ruler below;;pull up or shut up;;who said it;;;loke u dont no


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## Pjay

:inout:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Pjay said:


> :inout:


So what then?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Hannibal Lector said:


> So what then?


:inout:


----------



## El Callejero




----------



## Pjay




----------



## CROWDS91

My Double pump First place 72"








Jerry's Single pump first place 72"


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Pjay said:


>


:sprint:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

CROWDS91 said:


> My Double pump First place 72"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry's Single pump first place 72"


:h5:


----------



## trunkgotknock

How much are regular street motors shipped to menasha wisconsin 54952 thanks


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

trunkgotknock said:


> How much are regular street motors shipped to menasha wisconsin 54952 thanks


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## trunkgotknock

Thanks


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Pjay said:


>


Isnt that the time he hit ur grill.


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## stevie d

Sup yall


----------



## DIPN714

<img class="inlineimg" title=":h5:" border="0" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/h5.gif" smilieid="52">


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

stevie d said:


> Sup yall


ssssssssssssssssssssup ssssssssssssssstevie d


----------



## 1sick2kacr

Thanks for the setup Big M!


----------



## flaked85

1sick2kacr said:


> View attachment 533496
> 
> 
> Thanks for the setup Big M!




clean and badass car homie


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

1sick2kacr said:


> View attachment 533496
> 
> 
> Thanks for the setup Big M!


no prob. homie.. nice car.. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1sick2kacr

flaked85 said:


> clean and badass car homie


Thanks homie. I'm sure you'll be seeing lots more of it now that she's road worthy. Planning on hittin some shows down your way soon.


----------



## 1sick2kacr

THE REAL BIG M said:


> no prob. homie.. nice car.. :thumbsup:


Thank you homie. I'll post up a pic of the pumps all powder coated for ya soon as I get a chance.


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam player 22,654 post. .. now thats sedio :ninja:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup m i need the thing i asked u braaaah!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Hannibal Lector said:


> Sup m i need the thing i asked u braaaah!!


pm sent player :ninja:


----------



## bambalam

Black Betty putin down for Team Black Magic at obsessionfest in Atlanta.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

bambalam said:


> Black Betty putin down for Team Black Magic at obsessionfest in Atlanta.


----------



## 559karlo

THE REAL BIG M said:


>


Dam that shit is up there!!!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

bambalam said:


> Black Betty putin down for Team Black Magic at obsessionfest in Atlanta.


Black betty is a beast!!


----------



## flaked85

GOLDIE WAS GET BUSY SUNDAY AT THE INDIVIDUALS VA PICNIC.BMH ALL DAY!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Looks good chip


----------



## bambalam

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tz7gqekAxGQ&feature=colike


Blackbetty doin it again for Team Black Magic in Saginaw, MI


----------



## bambalam

flaked85 said:


> GOLDIE WAS GET BUSY SUNDAY AT THE INDIVIDUALS VA PICNIC.BMH ALL DAY!





Lookin good Homie.:thumbsup:


----------



## bambalam

559karlo said:


> Dam that shit is up there!!!!!





Hannibal Lector said:


> Black betty is a beast!!



Thanks Fellas.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

bambalam said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tz7gqekAxGQ&feature=colike
> 
> 
> Blackbetty doin it again for Team Black Magic in Saginaw, MI





flaked85 said:


> GOLDIE WAS GET BUSY SUNDAY AT THE INDIVIDUALS VA PICNIC.BMH ALL DAY!





bambalam said:


> Black Betty putin down for Team Black Magic at obsessionfest in Atlanta.


Gotta give props out to all the homies puttin it down this past Labor day week-end...
From coeast to coast my boys were reppin' HARD...

Also to Jerry for get that Belt at the LA "Torres Empire " and Mufasa too

Plus we had a good hop here at the local Devotions Pik-Nik... Props out to Albert for an Awesome time


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO




----------



## Pjay

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Gotta give props out to all the homies puttin it down this past Labor day week-end...
> From coeast to coast my boys were reppin' HARD...
> 
> Also to Jerry for get that Belt at the LA "Torres Empire " and Mufasa too
> 
> Plus we had a good hop here at the local Devotions Pik-Nik... Props out to Albert for an Awesome time


*I'll post pics tonight from Colorado this past weekend Cuz TRU RYDAZ and BMH tore it up even though we left 2 cars in Co after the show *


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Pjay hope u get a hopper ready for vegas cuz AL gonna be lookin for you


----------



## Pjay

No hopper this year goin to relax


----------



## THE REAL BIG M




----------



## DIPN714

man chipped out at torres show;;;broke a key;;;wow;;;


----------



## DIPN714

just 1 bumper tap in deigo before the bottom arm nut came off


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Looks like 110


----------



## yetti

DIPN714 said:


> just 1 bumper tap in deigo before the bottom arm nut came off


Get Energy Suspension poly bushings and drill out the frame and bushing sleeves so you can run 9/16 hardened bolts then double nut them and that problem is gone.


----------



## Pjay

DIPN714 said:


> just 1 bumper tap in deigo before the bottom arm nut came off


looks good Al


----------



## flaked85




----------



## Hannibal Lector

flaked85 said:


>


Why the mad face lol. looks solid foo


----------



## MUFASA

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Gotta give props out to all the homies puttin it down this past Labor day week-end...
> From coeast to coast my boys were reppin' HARD...
> 
> Also to Jerry for get that Belt at the LA "Torres Empire " and Mufasa too
> 
> Plus we had a good hop here at the local Devotions Pik-Nik... Props out to Albert for an Awesome time


:h5:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Hannibal Lector said:


> Why the mad face lol. looks solid foo


thats his serious face, he was holding a poop...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Here a O.G style set-up we are doing for the homie here in L.V Gonna bust it out for super show.


































Had to custom make the pressure adapter.The adapter is going to get diamond cutband the lines need to be polished, gonna be a bad ass s3 pump setup when its done


----------



## red63rag

cant wait to see in person.......do you have my color ???


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

*Blood Mary *aint a colour....:loco: u crazy


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Here a O.G style set-up we are doing for the homie here in L.V Gonna bust it out for super show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to custom make the pressure adapter.The adapter is going to get diamond cutband the lines need to be polished, gonna be a bad ass s3 pump setup when its done


 :worship:


----------



## flaked85

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Here a O.G style set-up we are doing for the homie here in L.V Gonna bust it out for super show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to custom make the pressure adapter.The adapter is going to get diamond cutband the lines need to be polished, gonna be a bad ass s3 pump setup when its done


BAD ASS SETUP RON


----------



## flaked85

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> thats his serious face, he was holding a poop...


LOL A BROTHA WAS CONCENTRATING.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:chuck:


----------



## red63rag

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> *Blood Mary *aint a colour....:loco: u crazy


  :naughty: :shh:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

lets see sum of thos BMH set ups in action :run:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Here a O.G style set-up we are doing for the homie here in L.V Gonna bust it out for super show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff281/
> BlackMagicHydraulics/
> OL%20Skool%20style%20pumps%20and%20builds/
> LYLESOLSKOOLPUMP003.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff281/BlackMagicHydraulics/
> OL%20Skool%20style%20pumps%20and%20builds/LYLESOLSKOOLPUMP004.jpg
> 
> Had to custom make the pressure adapter.The adapter is going to get diamond cutband the lines need to be polished, gonna be a bad ass s3 pump setup when its done


 looks great.


----------



## El Gato Negro

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Here a O.G style set-up we are doing for the homie here in L.V Gonna bust it out for super show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to custom make the pressure adapter.The adapter is going to get diamond cutband the lines need to be polished, gonna be a bad ass s3 pump setup when its done


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

*you"s got one lets see it*



flaked85 said:


> BAD ASS SETUP RON


Wassup playa, lemme see your (no ****) I wanna see the installed pic s


----------



## flaked85

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Wassup playa, lemme see your (no ****) I wanna see the installed pic s


I HAVEN'T GOT THAT FAR YET ON THE 66.VERY SOON


----------



## Hannibal Lector

flaked85 said:


> I HAVEN'T GOT THAT FAR YET ON THE 66.VERY SOON


U slacker!


----------



## flaked85

Hannibal Lector said:


> U slacker!



NEVER


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

Breaking new coils single bmh piston no pressure 6 batts set up


----------



## MUFASA

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> Breaking new coils single bmh piston no pressure 6 batts set up



:h5:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Did 87" with the elco yesterday on the bumper. Bmh equipt I will post pic later


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Hahaha im.higher than stevie d now and doin it with one hand. lol jus kidding steve u french bakkerd!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> Breaking new coils single bmh piston no pressure 6 batts set up


:cheesy:



MUFASA said:


> :h5:


:nicoderm:



Hannibal Lector said:


> Did 87" with the elco yesterday on the bumper. Bmh equipt I will post pic later


chipper series :ninja:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Give me a break im still learning lol


----------



## DIPN714

Hannibal Lector said:


> Did 87" with the elco yesterday on the bumper. Bmh equipt I will post pic later


sounds good


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup Al. im almost as high as u lol


----------



## DIPN714

Hannibal Lector said:


> Sup Al. im almost as high as u lol


U GETTING THERE BRO;;KEEP IT UP


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

DIPN714 said:


>


not over that...HAHA you a bit short.... Got the CNC up and going again today....F'n computers


----------



## Pjay

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> not over that...HAHA you a bit short.... Got the CNC up and going again today....F'n computers


Glad to hear it !!!!


----------



## Pjay

:thumbsup:


----------



## CADI SWANGIN

Hi,Ron&Big M＼(^o^)／I go to the Las Vegas super show this year. I want to go to BMH!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

CADI SWANGIN said:


> Hi,Ron&Big M＼(^o^)／I go to the Las Vegas super show this year. I want to go to BMH!


:h5: come down & check us out.. :biggrin:


----------



## CROWDS91

this past weekend at the Rez Made Show


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Looks good homie. what it do 70"?


----------



## CROWDS91

yea im gna push the axle back and see what we get by super show!


----------



## flaked85

TTT FOR MY BLACK MAGIC FAM


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*supper show jus around the corner.:run:.

you can call to place your order if you want to pick it up at the shop before the show..

or you can jus come by to get what you need like always.:biggrin:. 

1-866-magic-33*_


----------



## 559karlo

B.M.H EQUIPPED NOW


----------



## Hannibal Lector

559karlo said:


> B.M.H EQUIPPED NOW


Like the graffix. bmh puts u on the bumper!!!


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

THE REAL BIG M said:


> _*supper show jus around the corner.:run:.
> 
> you can call to place your order if you want to pick it up at the shop before the show..
> 
> or you can jus come by to get what you need like always.:biggrin:.
> 
> 1-866-magic-33*_


I come to the shop on Saturday 13 take a few things...


----------



## bambalam

BMH and Black Betty puttin down in chicago before she broke a spindle.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

559karlo said:


> B.M.H EQUIPPED NOW


:thumbsup:



PAKO PRIMERO said:


> I come to the shop on Saturday 13 take a few things...


----------



## eastbay_drop

Glad to see some of the black magic crew in woodland today! Can't wait for Vegas


----------



## Pjay

bambalam said:


> BMH and Black Betty puttin down in chicago before she broke a spindle.


:thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay_drop




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Looks good


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*supper show jus around the corner.:run:.

you can call to place your order if you want to pick it up at the shop before the show..

or you can jus come by to get what you need like always.:biggrin:. 

1-866-magic-33*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

eastbay_drop said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay_drop




----------



## Hannibal Lector

On point brotha!!!


----------



## eastbay_drop

Hannibal Lector said:


> On point brotha!!!


Thanks bro, think it has a bad battery, it's not as quick, hope it doesn't need all new ones again. But 80 inches on single pump isn't too bad


----------



## Haters come get some

Post pic of the red LS


----------



## Haters come get some

Single pump took that first place


----------



## Haters come get some

BMH


----------



## eastbay_drop

I didn't find any pics of the monte, that car works real good, congrats on the win! BMH


----------



## bambalam

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=AA6QlZ2XSj8


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

bambalam said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=AA6QlZ2XSj8


----------



## Hannibal Lector

eastbay_drop said:


> Thanks bro, think it has a bad battery, it's not as quick, hope it doesn't need all new ones again. But 80 inches on single pump isn't too bad


Oh shit nevermind. my elco with a double does 87" but i was told i was a chipper still lol


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Some kool ass shit we finishing for the "SUPPER SHOW" as Big-M called it...LOL 


Here's a Vintage style set-up we finished up....

























Heres the peice together bat and pump rack, it was made with 6 peices to get chromed and powder coated...All the cable, and wiring are concealed in the rack

























Polished stainless Fuel and brakelines.on a molded frame ..Beautiful thing


----------



## LunaticMark

It's pretty... so pretty!!!



BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Some kool ass shit we finishing for the "SUPPER SHOW" as Big-M called it...LOL
> 
> 
> Here's a Vintage style set-up we finished up....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres the peice together bat and pump rack, it was made with 6 peices to get chromed and powder coated...All the cable, and wiring are concealed in the rack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polished stainless Fuel and brakelines.on a molded frame ..Beautiful thing


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Here's some new addition to our cylinder line up...These are for the off road rock climbers, but original design is for the hard mount or strut design replacement

































We have 2 style heads, both are spherical bearings, but for different sizes...The offroaders needed a bit more strenght.. so the COM bearing size was increased to allow the use of a 9/16 or 5/8 bolt


----------



## Don Pedro

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Some kool ass shit we finishing for the "SUPPER SHOW" as Big-M called it...LOL
> 
> 
> Here's a Vintage style set-up we finished up....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres the peice together bat and pump rack, it was made with 6 peices to get chromed and powder coated...All the cable, and wiring are concealed in the rack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polished stainless Fuel and brakelines.on a molded frame ..Beautiful thing



:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*IT'S OFFICIAL..

THE AFTER HOP HAS BEEN MOVED 

TO THE UNION PLAZA

CASINO/HOTEL

1 MAIN ST.LAS VEGAS,NV 89101

SO SEE YOU ALL THERE

MONDAY THE 15TH OF OCTOBER...

2PM TO MIDNITE.. 5$ TO GET IN

FOOD & DRINKS WILL BE FOR SALE..

AND PLEASE LEAVE ALL THE DRAMA AT HOME.. 

SECURITY WILL BE STRICKLY INFORCED..*


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Ttt


----------



## DIPN714

HOPPERS DONT PAY RIGHT


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

DIPN714 said:


> HOPPERS DONT PAY RIGHT


Sure if you dont want a chance at prize money????


----------



## LunaticMark

I thought Big Al was paying for everybody!!! LOL!!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Black owned...



Just playin Al....That a little personal joke....He does owe me a 44 oz soda though....


----------



## Hannibal Lector

The guy hitting the switch gets the prize money right??!! jus kidding Alfred Loo


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*IT'S OFFICIAL..

THE AFTER HOP HAS BEEN MOVED 

TO THE UNION PLAZA

CASINO/HOTEL

1 MAIN ST.LAS VEGAS,NV 89101

SO SEE YOU ALL THERE

MONDAY THE 15TH OF OCTOBER...

2PM TO MIDNITE.. 5$ TO GET IN

FOOD & DRINKS WILL BE FOR SALE..

AND PLEASE LEAVE ALL THE DRAMA AT HOME.. 

SECURITY WILL BE STRICKLY INFORCED..*


----------



## Don Pedro

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Black owned...
> 
> 
> 
> Just playin Al....That a little personal joke....He does owe me a 44 oz soda though....


_44oz of grape drank nikka..._


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Don Pedro said:


> _44oz of grape drank nikka..._


Haha,
No luck on 4x playa got the 3 x's and 2's rite now, will be get them sticth up now...


----------



## Don Pedro

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Haha,
> No luck on 4x playa got the 3 x's and 2's rite now, will be get them sticth up now...


3x's will work playa,,,ill be loosing wait soon here anydam ways,,,lol.
But ya on a couple of 2x's to.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## Paul K

fuck i wish i was there.......crazy cunts:thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup Paul Kunt!!!!


----------



## stevie d

Paul ya kant we missed ya


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Enough said!!! World Wide!!!


----------



## DIPN714

YOU GUYS LEFT ME OUT DA PIC;;LOL


----------



## DIPN714

SHOW RON SURFING ON DA BOARD;;LMBO


----------



## stevie d

Haha dat was funny I'm sure someone's got that pic


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

DIPN714 said:


> SHOW RON SURFING ON DA BOARD;;LMBO


*lets see that lol :roflmao:*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*jus want to say thanks for the love & support.:biggrin:.

it was so nice to see old & new friends.:h5:.

with out you there would be no us.:thumbsup:.* 

*BMH*


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Ttt for the fam!!! sup M i left the 2 gears at the shop. can or did u guys send them out yet? call me braaah


----------



## DIPN714

Hannibal Lector said:


> Ttt for the fam!!! sup M i left the 2 gears at the shop. can or did u guys send them out yet? call me braaah


i am in front of u my gears been there for 40 days all ready'''lmbo;;;real talk


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Nah mine are done cuz im special. i need to get higher than you. lol. wassup al


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

DIPN714 said:


> i am in front of u my gears been there for 40 days all ready'''lmbo;;;real talk


dont trip lil chip.. we got you.. now that super show has passed finaly got some time to do the gears


----------



## DIPN714

yea;;;thats what iam talking about:run:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Hahaha i got mine in brraaaah! nah not yet al. Sup M next time i got then chocolates for u chippa chip. we will meet up for caarl casper.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Hannibal Lector said:


> Hahaha i got mine in brraaaah! nah not yet al. Sup M next time i got then chocolates for u chippa chip. we will meet up for caarl casper.


:thumbsup:


----------



## CADI SWANGIN

Hi,BMH family＼(^o^)／
Thank you very much the other day!
I look forward to seeing again!(^-^)/


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

CADI SWANGIN said:


> Hi,BMH family＼(^o^)／
> Thank you very much the other day!
> I look forward to seeing again!(^-^)/


:h5:


----------



## 1sikMC

BMH SINGLE STREET


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay

*Hoping to have a new toy :biggrin: soon so I can end this cheer leading BS*


----------



## Hannibal Lector

1sikMC said:


> BMH SINGLE STREET


Looks solid shayne. 
Yo pjay u aint cheerleading u jus letting everyone catch up on yo ass. lol


----------



## 559karlo

1sikMC said:


> BMH SINGLE STREET


That's real nice .......


----------



## redline

flaked85 said:


> ALL BLACKMAGIC EQUIPPED RIDES ON THE BUMPER IN NEW YORK AT THE DRASTIC 2012 PICNIC LAST WEEK.TTT:h5:


dam good pic dana..


----------



## flaked85

1sikMC said:


> BMH SINGLE STREET


clean ass street car on the bumper again.bmh in the trunk.what more could you ask for.:h5:


----------



## flaked85

redline said:


> dam good pic dana..


:h5:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Andrew and Ali on the bumper like always.


----------



## micster8

Curious if BMH gonna have that Black Friday Sale this year.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

micster8 said:


> Curious if BMH gonna have that Black Friday Sale this year.


:ugh: i think so..


----------



## DIPN714

:drama:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

lets see thos BMH set ups in action.. :naughty:


----------



## 559karlo

ttt


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ugh:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup M. Thanks for taking my call even if it was late


----------



## MUFASA

:wave:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Hannibal Lector said:


> Sup M. Thanks for taking my call even if it was late


no prob. brada :cheesy:



MUFASA said:


> :wave:


:h5:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Ttt for the fam! wats crackin mufasa


----------



## ELEGANCIA HOPPER

T T T


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

ELEGANCIA HOPPER said:


> T T T


Look at Goof chippin in his avitar.... LOL


We will be having a "Black Magic Friday" for those who asked... 


Like:
Gen III Piston Kits for 189.00 
Delta power dumps for $34.00 
Accumax soleniods for 6.50 
adjustable uppers 120.00 a pair. 
Power Balls $49.00 a pair

All _*US*_ made , so support _American's_ by buying _American_ made !!!!!!

Also will have those killer deals for our distributors ,wholesalers...and * Bulk *quanties discounts 

We will post pics of everything ,and quanties on hand...Love to show what we have in stock ,instead of showing an old pic from last year.


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

Thanks again BMH for the parts & for the visit of ur shop:thumbsup:


----------



## Big_Money

$120 for the upper adjustable on black Friday, how much for them chrome?


----------



## micster8

What bout chrome on the piston kit.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Ummmm i will be throwing the order soon brotha


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup ttt for the deals goin on


----------



## china

Pjay said:


> *Hoping to have a new toy :biggrin: soon so I can end this cheer leading BS*


I feel u on that one


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup china whats new for you brother


----------



## matdogg

Pjay said:


> *Hoping to have a new toy :biggrin: soon so I can end this cheer leading BS*


Lol Im at my kids cheer comp.right now I no how you feel!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

matdogg said:


> Lol Im at my kids cheer comp.right now I no how you feel!!


U practicing some new moves for carl casper?! lol


----------



## Pjay

matdogg said:


> Lol Im at my kids cheer comp.right now I no how you feel!!


*I think u planned that !! To learn how to use ur POM POM'S *:roflmao:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> Thanks again BMH for the parts & for the visit of ur shop:thumbsup:


no prob. homie.. it was nice to see you :biggrin:



Big_Money said:


> $120 for the upper adjustable on black Friday, how much for them chrome?


add 60$ more for chrome 



micster8 said:


> What bout chrome on the piston kit.


add 45$ more for chrome 



Hannibal Lector said:


> Ummmm i will be throwing the order soon brotha


:thumbsup:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Also will have those killer deals for our distributors ,wholesalers...and *Bulk *quanties discounts 

*Pssst! ....*:dunno:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> Also will have those killer deals for our distributors ,wholesalers...and *Bulk *quanties discounts
> 
> *Pssst! ....*:dunno:


my dollar fat boy.. hit me up holms.. :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Need Soleniods... Just got in a couple thousand 









Prices TOO low to advertise... Call for Bulk rates









More goodies gone to chrome...These things are like crack, we cant keep'em in stock....Thanks to all the homies, that support US !!!









Disc Brake axle going to Sweden... Even they lowride the rite way









Building trailing arms.. Always ask for the Originals...We offered them first...Another Black Magic exclusive










The homie,Hormiga's _*Tribute*_ hopper, just finishing up his Caprice. Waiting on the chrome to return, to complete the front Piston...
You may be gone but not forgotten ...Ride with pride


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Another toyota axle going back East... 









Doing slips...

Caddy/ Caprice spindle conversion we did on an Impala with 24's 

































I guess we dont just do lowriders ...LOL..


----------



## red63rag

THE REAL BIG M said:


> Another toyota axle going back East...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing slips...
> 
> Caddy/ Caprice spindle conversion we did on an Impala with 24's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we dont just do lowriders ...LOL..


 a yoda with disks, chromed out???


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

red63rag said:


> a yoda with disks, chromed out???


:thumbsup:


----------



## ed1983

How much 4 1 of those toyota rear ends? pm price please


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

ed1983 said:


> How much 4 1 of those toyota rear ends? pm price please


We have several diffent options and in chrome or raw.

reinfroced, wishbone or Y-bone
disc or drum...Let me know and i'll quote you a price


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> We have several diffent options and in chrome or raw
> reinfroced, wishbone or Y-bone
> disc or drum...Let me know and i'll quote you a price


Sup chip. needed a qoute for a full chrome suspension. rear end with wish bone and disc brake chrome non reinforced


----------



## Hannibal Lector

For vert 63 and then i will be doin a set up soon with alil hardlines too. 2pump


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Hannibal Lector said:


> Sup chip. needed a qoute for a full chrome suspension. rear end with wish bone and disc brake chrome non reinforced


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Thanks brotha


----------



## KNDYLAC

How much for the toyota rear end w/ y bone, reinforced, chromed and disk going for? and a price with out disk brakes?


----------



## Pjay

THE REAL BIG M said:


> Need Soleniods... Just got in a couple thousand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prices TOO low to advertise... Call for Bulk rates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More goodies gone to chrome...These things are like crack, we cant keep'em in stock....Thanks to all the homies, that support US !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disc Brake axle going to Sweden... Even they lowride the rite way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Building trailing arms.. Always ask for the Originals...We offered them first...Another Black Magic exclusive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The homie,Hormiga's _*Tribute*_ hopper, just finishing up his Caprice. Waiting on the chrome to return, to complete the front Piston...
> You may be gone but not forgotten ...Ride with pride


*Cant wait to get mine back from chrome *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

KNDYLAC said:


> How much for the toyota rear end w/ y bone, reinforced, chromed and disk going for? and a price with out disk brakes?


1950$ w/ y-bone & disc.. 1500$ w/ y-bone drum


----------



## Purple Haze

TTT for the Homies!


----------



## DIPN714

:wave:


----------



## KNDYLAC

THE REAL BIG M said:


> 1950$ w/ y-bone & disc.. 1500$ w/ y-bone drum


:h5: i will be giving you guys a call soon.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

As we are cleaning shop getting ready for our upcoming photo shoot. I have been cleaning house...And finding all types of stuff laying around or put on shelfs waitinf for customers to pay... Well if it's been here a year ,I'm selling it

_*CHEAP

*_Here I have a CCE Fat boy block, it has been machined for a 1" port instead of 1/2" from them, we also added inserts for pump head mounting... It all new !!! Never used. Ported #9 marzocchi from 01/02 date code. Older SACO comp motor and billet motor end cap. It has our piston cut at 10" tank length and steel backing plate ,all with no logos... 

Selling complete as pictured for 425.00 to cover cost of parts used and maching...His loss is your gain..


----------



## Pjay

:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:rtrd


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

The homie from swedens hop video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=SLJWrgJBBPE


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Here a set-up we installed in less than 2 days.

































2 pump 1/2" top pressure chrome & blue whammy, featuring LV Image dump to the front ,Delta Power dumps to the rear, and hardlined return. I put Mike from sewden and Mark on it and had it done in just over 8 hrs. Mike and I built the pumps last nite, and the rest was finished today....

Got to get the shop ready for our "*Photo Shoot *" for the new _catalogue/Website_ and some featured cars and hoppers.* Black Magic Hyd.* gettin ready for the new year with some kick ass products, new locations East and West...So you can see us coast to coast


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## Don Pedro

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Here a set-up we installed in less than 2 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 pump 1/2" top pressure chrome & blue whammy, featuring LV Image dump to the front ,Delta Power dumps to the rear, and hardlined return. I put Mike from sewden and Mark on it and had it done in just over 8 hrs. Mike and I built the pumps last nite, and the rest was finished today....
> 
> Got to get the shop ready for our "*Photo Shoot *" for the new _catalogue/Website_ and some featured cars and hoppers.* Black Magic Hyd.* gettin ready for the new year with some kick ass products, new locations East and West...So you can see us coast to coast



:fool2:


----------



## Don Pedro

Here's a lil Black Magic we put into Good Times C.C. Yuma Az chapter...


----------



## Pjay

THE REAL BIG M said:


> :inout:rtrd


:wave:


----------



## flaked85

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Here a set-up we installed in less than 2 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 pump 1/2" top pressure chrome & blue whammy, featuring LV Image dump to the front ,Delta Power dumps to the rear, and hardlined return. I put Mike from sewden and Mark on it and had it done in just over 8 hrs. Mike and I built the pumps last nite, and the rest was finished today....
> 
> Got to get the shop ready for our "*Photo Shoot *" for the new _catalogue/Website_ and some featured cars and hoppers.* Black Magic Hyd.* gettin ready for the new year with some kick ass products, new locations East and West...So you can see us coast to coast


that came out sweet.:h5:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

good goin mike and........... oh yeah mark lol.


BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Here a set-up we installed in less than 2 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 pump 1/2" top pressure chrome & blue whammy, featuring LV Image dump to the front ,Delta Power dumps to the rear, and hardlined return. I put Mike from sewden and Mark on it and had it done in just over 8 hrs. Mike and I built the pumps last nite, and the rest was finished today....
> 
> Got to get the shop ready for our "*Photo Shoot *" for the new _catalogue/Website_ and some featured cars and hoppers.* Black Magic Hyd.* gettin ready for the new year with some kick ass products, new locations East and West...So you can see us coast to coast


----------



## red63rag

Don Pedro said:


> Here's a lil Black Magic we put into Good Times C.C. Yuma Az chapter...
> 
> 
> View attachment 578771


clean......


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Nice pics of the shop brothas.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## DIPN714

koolaids hop dec 9 2012;;elco 108


----------



## DIPN714

gears by black magic;;;


----------



## Pinky Bitches

What's up Ron ,big al.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Crazy Ass Mike from Sweden doing a VALET parking job in his 08 corvette...


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

A few pics from this past weekends photo shoot..


































Hot chicks and hotter products.. We keepin it fresh...Always introducing new products ,that all others will follow


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Some shop pics ...

SHOP MOTTO..... Not only do we sell and build lowrider products, we ride lowriders.... Everybody here owns a lowrider... It's not a *business*...It's a way of *life


































































I'll post pics of my Tre' soon..to keep the haterz at bay*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Even Lil' Em was reppin' on Saturday...BMH babe


----------



## 898949

:thumbsup:



Don Pedro said:


> Here's a lil Black Magic we put into Good Times C.C. Yuma Az chapter...
> 
> 
> View attachment 578771


----------



## DIPN714

GOOD JOB BIG BROTHER;;[RON] LOOKING GOOD NOW GET MY GEARS DONE;;;PLEASE


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Cut me some slack Mr Al.... We are hella busy my homie. But dont trip I got you... Mite have to be begining of next week ,got some real big orders this week...

Lemme see the video at Kool-ades playa....and put a roof on that bish


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Don Pedro said:


> Here's a lil Black Magic we put into Good Times C.C. Yuma Az chapter...
> 
> 
> View attachment 578771


Sweet looking good



Pjay said:


> :wave:


sup P jizzle



flaked85 said:


> that came out sweet.:h5:


Tanx..



Pinky Bitches said:


> What's up Ron ,big al.


What new pankster... Tryin to see if I can get away again for Carl Casper...You folks was fun to kick it with...Beers on you sucka


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

uffin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME

TTT FOR THE BEST LINE OF PRODUCT IN THE GAME.....


----------



## ed1983

THE REAL BIG M said:


> Some shop pics ...
> 
> SHOP MOTTO..... Not only do we sell and build lowrider products, we ride lowriders.... Everybody here owns a lowrider... It's not a *business*...It's a way of *life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post pics of my Tre' soon..to keep the haterz at bay*


U GUYS HIRING I WANNA OWN A LOWRIDER! LOL


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

ed1983 said:


> U GUYS HIRING I WANNA OWN A LOWRIDER! LOL


Na...We got a full house rite now... LOL but thnaks for asking


----------



## matdogg

TROUBLESOME said:


> TTT FOR THE BEST LINE OF PRODUCT IN THE GAME.....


:h5:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

ed1983 said:


> U GUYS HIRING I WANNA OWN A LOWRIDER! LOL


Ive been asking but he said im a shop hazzard for welding in flip flops and no shirt at times. lol. And u will need to doin more than 90" lol


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Hannibal Lector said:


> Ive been asking but he said im a shop hazzard for welding in flip flops and no shirt at times. lol. And u will need to doin more than 90" lol


:barf:


----------



## 87monteonthree

matdogg said:


> :h5:


How's that 60impala going do any thing yet


----------



## matdogg

87monteonthree said:


> How's that 60impala going do any thing yet


Not yet got to finish the body work on Pinkys 63 then im going to start on the frame


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup matt hows the ride doin?


----------



## 87monteonthree

Are you guys comin to caral Casper with any cars and I'm black mikes son and kennys godfather I'm g


----------



## 87monteonthree

I know you pinki your brother Tim and your green impala the red black regal and pinkis 80 monte


----------



## matdogg

Hannibal Lector said:


> Sup matt hows the ride doin?


Wut up homie :wave: the rides on the bumper like always:biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Sweet looking good
> 
> 
> sup P jizzle
> 
> 
> Tanx..
> 
> 
> 
> What new pankster... Tryin to see if I can get away again for Carl Casper...You folks was fun to kick it with...Beers on you sucka


Same ole shit just trying to stay busy to pay u off for my undercarriage


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*bump er*_


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Merry Christmas fam!


----------



## El Callejero

uffin:


----------



## El Callejero

Next set up already in works :h5: :thumbsup:
 T
T
T


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

El Callejero said:


> uffin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​​


OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## DIPN714

how u feeling ron;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup fam how u been!!


----------



## DIPN714

:wave:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

DIPN714 said:


> :wave:


Bout 60 % LOL , it been puttin a whooping on me...I 'll be back uo to normal here soon.. Thanks Big Homie


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Why ron u slackin? maybe u need a vacay? lol


----------



## El Callejero

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Bout 60 % LOL , it been puttin a whooping on me...I 'll be back uo to normal here soon.. Thanks Big Homie


PM SENT :wave:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup fam i need the price qoute


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Hannibal Lector said:


> Why ron u slackin? maybe u need a vacay? lol


Shit Homie, busy as fuck, we got 2 full frame and chrome jobs, and parts flying out of here like theres no tomorrow....


El Callejero said:


> PM SENT :wave:


I look here in a bit homie..



Hannibal Lector said:


> Sup fam i need the price qoute


And got you taken care of Mr.BMHawaii


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Looks like we got a NEW distributor that will be in control of PHX...Peeps was slacking so the competition jumped on it...Welcome aboard homies...

Sneak peek at a some set-ups we finished this week...The whole crew here has been puttin in some serious work, picking up a little of my slack since I have been sick










































Cory's pallet of full chrome/molded impala suspension, with toyota axle, and custom 4 pump voodoo kit


----------



## MUFASA

Lookn good !


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Cory's 4 pump voodoo, with Adel-II for the front and L.V images for the rear ..All chrome and polished show set-up ,with some pepp in case he needs it to swang...

















Wrapped up get ready to ship...



























Order shipped Last week shipped to Europe.... BMH aint just coast to coast...We World Wide NINJA...LOL


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

MUFASA said:


> Lookn good !


Thanks Chris...U get that rod out(no ****)...them new ones work??


----------



## MUFASA

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Thanks Chris...U get that rod out(no ****)...them new ones work??


Yep, smashn the bumper again


----------



## DIPN714

big AL;;;DOING DA THANG;;;;;;;;;


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Damn them guys are keeping u busy


----------



## '86 Elco

CHILANGO 64 CUSTOM SETUP!!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro

'86 Elco said:


> CHILANGO 64 CUSTOM SETUP!!!



:thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d

Sup fam not been up on here in a minute


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Like how he matched up all the tanks. looks good fam.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## flaked85

:wave:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

flaked85 said:


> :wave:


Still got that mutt pump for your boy. Lmk


----------



## THESITUATION

can u pm price for a two pump set up fbss chrome to tx thx.


----------



## Pjay

flaked85 said:


> :wave:


Hope to see u at Carl Casper :h5:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

THE said:


> can u pm price for a two pump set up fbss chrome to tx thx.


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## charlies85cutti

I'm looking for some pair of 8s chrome cylinders, deep coil overs, deep cups, 2 pairs of donuts and magic balls with the bolted top. Shipped to 84120


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​​


OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

charlies85cutti said:


> I'm looking for some pair of 8s chrome cylinders, deep coil overs, deep cups, 2 pairs of donuts and magic balls with the bolted top. Shipped to 84120


pm sent


----------



## Bart

I need a chrome wishbone shipped to southern cali, pm me please thanks!..


----------



## flaked85

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Still got that mutt pump for your boy. Lmk


will do homie.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Bart said:


> I need a chrome wishbone shipped to southern cali, pm me please thanks!..


pm sent


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

*What it do pickle?*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## 898949

'86 Elco said:


> CHILANGO 64 CUSTOM SETUP!!!


How much for something like this but tangerine orange, just one 1/2'' center pressure pump?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

~87Limited~ said:


> How much for something like this but tangerine orange, just one 1/2'' center pressure pump?


pm sent


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:cheesy:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Gettin the old pete...ready to hit the street....


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> *What it do pickle?*


Sup Mikey... Dont think I'll have any cars ready for the show, but will come and hang wit da homies if that koooo... Really trying to get the monte done for carl casper... we'll see

heres the dash ....She's gonna be prudy

















Got a build topic "Black Magic Women"


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Here is a frame job we finishing up this week. full roller. custom candy powder coat ,wheels and all... Molded suspension, caprice spindle swap,deep pocket lowers,toyota with disc (drilled and gas slotted rotors) 2x3 lower trailing arms, with sunken powerballs..... We started this shit... And still run it too.... 

Come to the people that started it, not bit off other achievements.....Request true BMH parts and suspension components, and you'll never have to worry,,,Tried and true,,,,test on our cars before it hits the streets....Decades under our belts..Not year of copying.


----------



## red63rag

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Here is a frame job we finishing up this week. full roller. custom candy powder coat ,wheels and all... Molded suspension, caprice spindle swap,deep pocket lowers,toyota with disc (drilled and gas slotted rotors) 2x3 lower trailing arms, with sunken powerballs..... We started this shit... And still run it too....
> 
> Come to the people that started it, not bit off other achievements.....Request true BMH parts and suspension components, and you'll never have to worry,,,Tried and true,,,,test on our cars before it hits the streets....Decades under our belts..Not year of copying.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Tell goof get out the pic hes ruining it. lol. looks sexxxy brah


----------



## 898949

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Here is a frame job we finishing up this week. full roller. custom candy powder coat ,wheels and all... Molded suspension, caprice spindle swap,deep pocket lowers,toyota with disc (drilled and gas slotted rotors) 2x3 lower trailing arms, with sunken powerballs..... We started this shit... And still run it too....
> 
> Come to the people that started it, not bit off other achievements.....Request true BMH parts and suspension components, and you'll never have to worry,,,Tried and true,,,,test on our cars before it hits the streets....Decades under our belts..Not year of copying.


DOPE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Whats good vince. U ready for that single piston? U know who to call....


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Hannibal Lector said:


> Whats good vince. U ready for that single piston? U know who to call....


sup my lil macadamian chip :wave:


----------



## biggie23

'86 Elco said:


> CHILANGO 64 CUSTOM SETUP!!!


Nice what's,the ticket for a,set up like that but in candy purple


----------



## TROUBLESOME

biggie23 said:


> Nice what's,the ticket for a,set up like that but in candy purple


We only have one shade of purple unless we make a custom batch....we would need a paint sample to get as close as possible....Ill pm you a price right now!!!


----------



## Pjay

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Here is a frame job we finishing up this week. full roller. custom candy powder coat ,wheels and all... Molded suspension, caprice spindle swap,deep pocket lowers,toyota with disc (drilled and gas slotted rotors) 2x3 lower trailing arms, with sunken powerballs..... We started this shit... And still run it too....
> 
> Come to the people that started it, not bit off other achievements.....Request true BMH parts and suspension components, and you'll never have to worry,,,Tried and true,,,,test on our cars before it hits the streets....Decades under our belts..Not year of copying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:h5:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Need a delta dump stucci 3/4 and a slowdown for the return...... thanks M


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Hannibal Lector said:


> Need a delta dump stucci 3/4 and a slowdown for the return...... thanks M


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## china

sup fam been a min hope to see u all soon


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Its been more than a min bro. how u been


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Sup fools. Hope to see y'all soon


----------



## Pjay




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Pjay said:


>


Your arms are done and shipped for chrome. End of next week we will have them back


----------



## Pjay

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Your arms are done and shipped for chrome. End of next week we will have them back


Kool call u next week about the axles


----------



## Hannibal Lector

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Sup fools. Hope to see y'all soon


Hell yeah cant wait...


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Good set ups in here :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M




----------



## DeeLoc

Hey Big M, any pics of the anti-squeek cups for the coilover setups?


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Alowha deeloc


----------



## DeeLoc

Hannibal Lector said:


> Alowha deeloc


Howzit braddah


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

DeeLoc said:


> Hey Big M, any pics of the anti-squeek cups for the coilover setups?


ill see if i can find a pic to put up :biggrin:


----------



## Oso_83

Three pump setup I bought off of Big M last year around tax time...I ended up calling back and getting another 3 pump setup for my boys 70 Impala. Nor Cal represent!


----------



## red63rag

THANKS M...........RITE ON TIME...


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup grudge. setup looks nice. 
M thanks for sending them packages


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

I_Hold_Grudges said:


> View attachment 601312
> Three pump setup I bought off of Big M last year around tax time...I ended up calling back and getting another 3 pump setup for my boys 70 Impala. Nor Cal represent!


looks good homie.. if you need somthing else we got tax time specials coming up :biggrin:



red63rag said:


> THANKS M...........RITE ON TIME...


:thumbsup:



Hannibal Lector said:


> Wassup grudge. setup looks nice.
> M thanks for sending them packages


:biggrin:


----------



## Oso_83

Hannibal Lector said:


> Wassup grudge. setup looks nice.
> M thanks for sending them packages





THE REAL BIG M said:


> looks good homie.. if you need somthing else we got tax time specials coming up :biggrin:
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


Thanks guys! Really appreciate it! 

BIG M Yeah, actually gonna need some 18"-28" Telescopics with cups & a Chrome Piston! Plumbed & ready to hurt feelings! LMK a price..I`ll be ready by next week!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

I_Hold_Grudges said:


> Thanks guys! Really appreciate it!
> 
> BIG M Yeah, actually gonna need some 18"-28" Telescopics with cups & a Chrome Piston! Plumbed & ready to hurt feelings! LMK a price..I`ll be ready by next week!!!!!:thumbsup:


pm sent


----------



## redline

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Looks like we got a NEW distributor that will be in control of PHX...Peeps was slacking so the competition jumped on it...Welcome aboard homies...
> 
> Sneak peek at a some set-ups we finished this week...The whole crew here has been puttin in some serious work, picking up a little of my slack since I have been sick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cory's pallet of full chrome/molded impala suspension, with toyota axle, and custom 4 pump voodoo kit


man i thought jerzey sales taxes were high vegas is raping fools...lol sup ron i see ur really busy...


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Looks good fam!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

lets see thos bmh set up in action..:naughty:


----------



## china

hope to get the new ride done so i can put some vids up


----------



## WUTITDU

Who is the distrbuitior of phx?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

WUTITDU said:


> Who is the distrbuitior of phx?


there are some wholesalers franks hyd... street life.. tre 5 customs.. hydrahaulics.. auto culture... :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

tested lil' purple passion.



This is the new suspension and smaller tires


----------



## matdogg

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> tested lil' purple passion.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the new suspension and smaller tires



:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Was bored and didn't have shit going on, so I made some brackets for accumulators...
















I cut both pieces and trimmed them on the band saw...did this to use less material and save time with mirror imaging

They are 2 piece and I will counter sink Allen bolts ...Post more pics when it's done 

Also did this , had a manual mill that was loose, and tightened up the lead screw 








Cut the lead screw attachment at a 15 degree angle

















Then made this spacer so when it is adjusted it will spread the 2 halves of the lead screw mount, and tighten up the slop

Finished part, installed


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Here a car we building for the Homie "Hormiga"... It's his families tribute car to him...May he ride in piece...

It's a single piston 10 batteries, V-8 ...It had a competitor's style long travel, but it taco'd so we built a custom BMH long travel for the location that was done... We did have to re build the mounts.. But he is the new suspension ..
Test #2


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

We adjusted out the lowers, and locked the rear down, 2" ... Except for me being switch retarded we got a few extra inches out of it... Have to adjust the dump to get maxium return back to the tank, but other then that she's ready for the streets.




A little bit of tuning and ,cut 1/4 turn from the coils ,got the plunger on the dump to open about .030 more..


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

redline said:


> man i thought jerzey sales taxes were high vegas is raping fools...lol sup ron i see ur really busy...


You how we do it Ali... Whats up with you homie....How's that caprice? u gonna go to casper?


----------



## El Callejero

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Was bored and didn't have shit going on, so I made some brackets for accumulators...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut both pieces and trimmed them on the band saw...did this to use less material and save time with mirror imaging
> 
> They are 2 piece and I will counter sink Allen bolts ...Post more pics when it's done
> 
> Also did this , had a manual mill that was loose, and tightened up the lead screw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut the lead screw attachment at a 15 degree angle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then made this spacer so when it is adjusted it will spread the 2 halves of the lead screw mount, and tighten up the slop
> 
> Finished part, installed


:thumbsup:
2
The
TOP


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Damn hormigas box is getting there fellas


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO




----------



## flaked85

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> tested lil' purple passion.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the new suspension and smaller tires


THAT LIL TRUCK IS STILL WORKIN SWEET:h5:


----------



## flaked85

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> We adjusted out the lowers, and locked the rear down, 2" ... Except for me being switch retarded we got a few extra inches out of it... Have to adjust the dump to get maxium return back to the tank, but other then that she's ready for the streets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little bit of tuning and ,cut 1/4 turn from the coils ,got the plunger on the dump to open about .030 more..


:drama::h5:


----------



## Purple Haze

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> We adjusted out the lowers, and locked the rear down, 2" ... Except for me being switch retarded we got a few extra inches out of it... Have to adjust the dump to get maxium return back to the tank, but other then that she's ready for the streets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little bit of tuning and ,cut 1/4 turn from the coils ,got the plunger on the dump to open about .030 more..


Lookin good Chipper.. I see you still can get the Yips on the switch  JP shit is looking good and Bangin!


----------



## chilango1964

I need Robots!


----------



## Wizzard

Ron or anyone else at BMH, did you get my PM?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Wizzard said:


> Ron or anyone else at BMH, did you get my PM?


yes i got it.. pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece

Hey bro I sent you that lv dump back I had talked to Ron about it a while back it needs a new coil 
I had a missed call from y'all today 
I called back but no one anwsered


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

dirty_duece said:


> Hey bro I sent you that lv dump back I had talked to Ron about it a while back it needs a new coil
> I had a missed call from y'all today
> I called back but no one anwsered


yea we was perty bizy this morning.. sorry i mis'd your call.. hit me up :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece

THE REAL BIG M said:


> yea we was perty bizy this morning.. sorry i mis'd your call.. hit me up :biggrin:


Hey homie I missed your calls again today 
Am out of town and I got shitty service ill call you tomorrow or Thursday


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

dirty_duece said:


> Hey homie I missed your calls again today
> Am out of town and I got shitty service ill call you tomorrow or Thursday


:thumbsup:


----------



## KandyRegal

Guys.. got my order and everything looks great!! Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

KandyRegal said:


> Guys.. got my order and everything looks great!! Thanks :thumbsup:


thanks homie.. thanks for you patients :thumbsup: the set up came out bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## KandyRegal

THE REAL BIG M said:


> thanks homie.. thanks for you patients :thumbsup: the set up came out bad ass :biggrin:


It did!! I wasn't sure after OJ sent the pics.. couldn't make them out.. he must have the very first camera phone ever made!! We need to get him an upgrade! :rofl:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

KandyRegal said:


> It did!! I wasn't sure after OJ sent the pics.. couldn't make them out.. he must have the very first camera phone ever made!! We need to get him an upgrade! :rofl:


:roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

*Throw-Back Thursday! Big Perm Chipp'n out! *:facepalm:


----------



## 898949

KandyRegal said:


> Guys.. got my order and everything looks great!! Thanks :thumbsup:


Looks real nice!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*Throw-Back Thursday! Big Perm Chipp'n out! *:facepalm:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## bigandy

Ordered my full setup and suspension from you guys yesterday! Thanks for all the help outstanding customer service OJ is the shit cant wait to get this goin


----------



## flaked85

:h5:


----------



## flaked85

great video rt here

ZUHGOk3KSA


----------



## DUKE

KandyRegal said:


> Guys.. got my order and everything looks great!! Thanks :thumbsup:


Badass BM


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

DUKE said:


> Badass BM


:thumbsup:


----------



## B.Clark

KandyRegal said:


> Guys.. got my order and everything looks great!! Thanks :thumbsup:


How much is this set up?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

B.Clark said:


> How much is this set up?


pm sent


----------



## MUFASA




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

MUFASA said:


>


sry homie.:happysad:. we got hella bizy today.:run:. but dont trip i sent out your pakage :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

Price on tellys,cups,balls(nohomo),and strong motor to hold 10-14batts and plug for adal


----------



## MUFASA

THE REAL BIG M said:


> sry homie.:happysad:. we got hella bizy today.:run:. but dont trip i sent out your pakage :biggrin:




I was about to wake up the Watcher !! hno:


----------



## MUFASA

Oh, n tell Ron to CALL me gawddamnit


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

lesstime said:


> Price on tellys,cups,balls(nohomo),and strong motor to hold 10-14batts and plug for adal


pm sent :biggrin:



I was about to wake up the Watcher !! hno:[/QUOTE]
:guns: :sprint:



MUFASA said:


> Oh, n tell Ron to CALL me gawddamnit


:facepalm:


----------



## 898949

KandyRegal said:


> Guys.. got my order and everything looks great!! Thanks :thumbsup:


whats the cost for a single standard pump like the side ones on the sides but without the dump?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

~87Limited~ said:


> whats the cost for a single standard pump like the side ones on the sides but without the dump?


pm sent


----------



## lesstime

Thanks for responding ill get at you in week or so


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

lesstime said:


> Thanks for responding ill get at you in week or so


:thumbsup:


----------



## red63rag

............................................:dunno:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

See u soon chips! Off shore chipper is heading ur way. lol


----------



## flaked85

Hannibal Lector said:


> See u soon chips! Off shore chipper is heading ur way. lol


:h5:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

flaked85 said:


> :h5:


Whaaaaassssuuuuuppp!!!


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

*Big Thank You to Ron, Big M, Georgie, Mando For coming out and supporting the Coronado Customs Crew Saturday with the Hop and the Booth at the Yuma United Dreams Show.. Good lookin' out Guys!! 
The Dinner was off the Hook:thumbsup:*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> *Big Thank You to Ron, Big M, Georgie, Mando For coming out and supporting the Coronado Customs Crew Saturday with the Hop and the Booth at the Yuma United Dreams Show.. Good lookin' out Guys!!
> The Dinner was off the Hook:thumbsup:*


thanks homie it was good to see you & the crew.:h5:. thanks for having us down.. big thanks to pedro & monica for take'n us in & let'n us raid the fridge...:drama:


----------



## 81cutty

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> *Big Thank You to Ron, Big M, Georgie, Mando For coming out and supporting the Coronado Customs Crew Saturday with the Hop and the Booth at the Yuma United Dreams Show.. Good lookin' out Guys!!
> The Dinner was off the Hook:thumbsup:*



had a good time out there. yeah dinner was bomb. m had buffet @ pedro's lol. yuma yuma as paul the kunt would say.


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

81cutty said:


> had a good time out there. yeah dinner was bomb. m had buffet @ pedro's lol. yuma yuma as paul the kunt would say.


HAHA! :rofl:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## lesstime

Where these tax deals???


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

lesstime said:


> Where these tax deals???


there not posted up yet.. but hit me up at the shop.. 1-866-magic-33 got em :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## lesstime

Paypal sent bro ,,, let me know if you was able to send today like we talked thanks again BMH+GT up


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

lesstime said:


> Paypal sent bro ,,, let me know if you was able to send today like we talked thanks again BMH+GT up


:thumbsup:


----------



## Biscaynedenny

Can i get a deal on a polished super adex n two lv polished?


----------



## lesstime

THE REAL BIG M said:


> :thumbsup:


cool thanks


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Biscaynedenny said:


> Can i get a deal on a polished super adex n two lv polished?


hit me up at the shop 1-866-magic-33.. or 1-702-222-2112


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## red63rag

thanks peeps for hooking me up........sorry for delay!!! lol my trunk is all black magic finally..... now shes ready!!! :drama:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup fan we home safe


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

red63rag said:


> thanks peeps for hooking me up........sorry for delay!!! lol my trunk is all black magic finally..... now shes ready!!! :drama:


 :sprint:



Hannibal Lector said:


> Sup fan we home safe


cool cool.. it was good to see you & lil man..:h5:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Fo show


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

red63rag said:


> thanks peeps for hooking me up........sorry for delay!!! lol my trunk is all black magic finally..... now shes ready!!! :drama:


whatsup man, you and I both will be ridin up north with these bm trunks. Cant wait to see the ride


----------



## flaked85

little video i made today to show my appreciation to BLACKMAGIC HYDRAULICS:h5:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Nice! Cars looks good bro. U gotta bring it out next year to Casper.


----------



## flaked85

Hannibal Lector said:


> Nice! Cars looks good bro. U gotta bring it out next year to Casper.



that was the plan this year but we didn't get my frame done in time.frames done now so next year is a go fo sho.:h5:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:wave:


----------



## Paul K

81cutty said:


> had a good time out there. yeah dinner was bomb. m had buffet @ pedro's lol. yuma yuma as paul the kunt would say.


haha missing out on all the action:facepalm:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Paul K said:


> haha missing out on all the action:facepalm:


Sap kant


----------



## Paul K

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Sap kant


coming out there this year for sure


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Good shit Dana. Sup Kuntz


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## lesstime

Ttt


----------



## wannabelowrider

Need a price on them cups to quiet down squeaking cylinders. Are they just a weld in type? Also a pic if u can Big M


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

wannabelowrider said:


> Need a price on them cups to quiet down squeaking cylinders. Are they just a weld in type? Also a pic if u can Big M


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop

Thank you Ron and OJ for helping us out today with our order, my guys were all happy. Just made it home


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Price on Lincoln spoons. Raw n chrome.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Hannibal Lector said:


> Price on Lincoln spoons. Raw n chrome.


1'' or 2'' :dunno:


----------



## DOMINATOR85

How much for 2 adelII chrome and polished and 2 LVimage dumps chrome and polished


----------



## Hannibal Lector

1" my bad homie.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

DOMINATOR85 said:


> How much for 2 adelII chrome and polished and 2 LVimage dumps chrome and polished


the adel ll chrome/polished 395$ ea.. the LV image dumps are 225$ ea....



Hannibal Lector said:


> 1" my bad homie.


:biggrin: pm sent


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## lesstime

Hey bro what can you do on two cheapo dumps?
Chrome or alum??
Thanks
And 6"clyds?
Chrome or color


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

lesstime said:


> Hey bro what can you do on two cheapo dumps?
> Chrome or alum??
> Thanks
> And 6"clyds?
> Chrome or color


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

CARL CASPERS 2013


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:thumbsup:


----------



## DOMINATOR85

DO YOU HAVE THE ADELII AND LV IMAGE IN STOCK ,IM ORDERING TWO OF EACH ON THURSDAY, CHROME AND POLISHED AND WANNA KNOW,ALSO WHAT SIZE PORTS ARE THEY SO I CAN FIGURE OUT THE PLUMBING :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

DOMINATOR85 said:


> DO YOU HAVE THE ADELII AND LV IMAGE IN STOCK ,IM ORDERING TWO OF EACH ON THURSDAY, CHROME AND POLISHED AND WANNA KNOW,ALSO WHAT SIZE PORTS ARE THEY SO I CAN FIGURE OUT THE PLUMBING :thumbsup:


yes in stock ready to go.. #8 o-ring bos


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup fellas. Ttt for the fam.


----------



## DOMINATOR85

MY SETUP HAS BEEN ABOUT A YEAR IN THE MAKING WITH ALOT OF RECIEPTS,SPECIAL THANKS TO BLACK MAGIC FOR EXELLENT SERVICE AND FAST DELIVERY


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Looks good homie and right choice of setup.


----------



## chilango1964

Chilango 64 custom set up now finished!!


----------



## TORONTO

chilango1964 said:


> Chilango 64 custom set up now finished!!


Fuckin badass!!


----------



## DOMINATOR85

THANKS:thumbsup:


Hannibal Lector said:


> Looks good homie and right choice of setup.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

chilango1964 said:


> Chilango 64 custom set up now finished!!


That's a clean setup.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

DOMINATOR85 said:


> MY SETUP HAS BEEN ABOUT A YEAR IN THE MAKING WITH ALOT OF RECIEPTS,SPECIAL THANKS TO BLACK MAGIC FOR EXELLENT SERVICE AND FAST DELIVERY
> View attachment 623505


look'n good homie :thumbsup:



chilango1964 said:


> Chilango 64 custom set up now finished!!


 thats the chipper series


----------



## graham

chilango1964 said:


> Chilango 64 custom set up now finished!!



I see that plate frame poking out!!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery




----------



## chilango1964

THE REAL BIG M said:


> thats the chipper series



do they come with the "good" switches?


----------



## chilango1964

graham said:


> I see that plate frame poking out!!



Thank you Sir!!


----------



## 898949

Any update on the pumps Big M?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

chilango1964 said:


> do they come with the "good" switches?


yep yep.. got the same set up in my 63..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

~87Limited~ said:


> Any update on the pumps Big M?


sorry bout the wait.. been really bizy.. were ship'n out 2day or by mon..you should get by the end of the week :biggrin:


----------



## 898949

THE REAL BIG M said:


> you should get it soon :biggrin:


So they already shipped?


----------



## DOMINATOR85

Have you shipped my lv image and AdelII I can't wait to plumb them. Also do you have chrome adjustable upper and lowers for gbody


----------



## graham

chilango1964 said:


> Thank you Sir!!


you're welcome Ruben... congrats again on "chilango 64"


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

~87Limited~ said:


> So they already shipped?


ill see let you kno :cheesy:



DOMINATOR85 said:


> Have you shipped my lv image and AdelII I can't wait to plumb them. Also do you have chrome adjustable upper and lowers for gbody


ill see let you kno.. were about 4-5 weeks out on the adj. chrome :happysad:


----------



## 898949

THE REAL BIG M said:


> ill see let you kno :cheesy:


Ok let me know homie...im ready to install it for the summer


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Need a piston chrome or raw.


----------



## 898949

THE REAL BIG M said:


> sorry bout the wait.. been really bizy.. were ship'n out 2day or by mon..you should get by the end of the week :biggrin:


Didnt even see this post :banghead: my bad M..but cool keep me updated :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Hannibal Lector said:


> Need a piston chrome or raw.


hit me up 1-866-magic-33


~87Limited~ said:


> Didnt even see this post :banghead: my bad M..but cool keep me updated :thumbsup:


:cheesy:


----------



## redline

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> You how we do it Ali... Whats up with you homie....How's that caprice? u gonna go to casper?


chilln mane..i need a new slip and drive line for it but she still working..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

redline said:


> chilln mane..i need a new slip and drive line for it but she still working..


:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## MUFASA

THE REAL BIG M said:


> :ninja:


:wave:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

MUFASA said:


> :wave:


:h5:


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Hannibal Lector

This is what BMH does. Single 10 batts on Daytona.


----------



## Don Pedro

Hannibal Lector said:


> This is what BMH does. Single 10 batts on Daytona.




:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Hannibal Lector said:


> This is what BMH does. Single 10 batts on Daytona.


 :sprint:


----------



## chilango1964

Here are the robots we use on my car looks really nice!!! There is a 6 month waiting list though


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Ttt


----------



## Hannibal Lector

What's good fam.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

]
View attachment 631110
[


----------



## DIPN714

BLACK MAGIC PISTON PUMPS;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Got to give a shout out to all my homies,,, We've been busy as hell, 

I havent had time to even get on here in a while.... Much Props to the guys in the shop for puttin in that hard work to get them customers taken care of.... 

BMH has been rockin and it's becuase of all of you... Thanks


----------



## Hannibal Lector

We know u guys are hella busy. Keep up the good work.


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:roflmao::roflmao:*MY DOLLAR FAT BOY*


----------



## flaked85

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Got to give a shout out to all my homies,,, We've been busy as hell,
> 
> I havent had time to even get on here in a while.... Much Props to the guys in the shop for puttin in that hard work to get them customers taken care of....
> 
> BMH has been rockin and it's becuase of all of you... Thanks


:h5:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Suuuuuuup chipperz.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

lets see thos BMH set ups in action :ninja:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

:wave:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

U do t need it homie. U doin fine with them super fenners lol.


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

big *AL* said it


----------



## himbone

i need some springs what you guys have instock? I have a photo shoot in 2 weeks and need to get the car on the bumper dont care if they ware out quick let me know. also need some stickers for the car.


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS

uffin::420:uffin::biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

himbone said:


> i need some springs what you guys have instock? I have a photo shoot in 2 weeks and need to get the car on the bumper dont care if they ware out quick let me know. also need some stickers for the car.


pm sent


----------



## Pjay

:h5:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Pjay said:


> :h5:


pj post some vids


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*jus want to say thanks to **franks hydraulics
**our new phx. area distributor.. hit him up for all your black magic hydraulics** parts.. 
fully stocked ready for all your hyd. needs..
**602-690-6555**..*


----------



## Pjay

THE REAL BIG M said:


> pj post some vids


Wheres the pics of ur ride ? No progress pics ??


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Pjay said:


> Wheres the pics of ur ride ? No progress pics ??


they dont allow pics at the pawn shop :sprint:


----------



## Pjay

THE REAL BIG M said:


> they dont allow pics at the pawn shop :sprint:


Better get it out of Pawn b 4 it gets sold


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Pjay said:


> Better get it out of Pawn b 4 it gets sold


:ugh:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

THE REAL BIG M said:


> they dont allow pics at the pawn shop :sprint:


I thought I seen it on pawn stars. Lol.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Hannibal Lector said:


> I thought I seen it on pawn stars. Lol.


:no:


----------



## curbserver78

pm sent


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

curbserver78 said:


> pm sent


:thumbsup:


----------



## china rider

Is black magic still making the old school/new school pumps. Anyone running them? Thinking about switching shi up in my cadillac


----------



## 559karlo

Get any coils in yet?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

china rider said:


> Is black magic still making the old school/new school pumps. Anyone running them? Thinking about switching shi up in my cadillac


yea we still got em.. you should check out our new vintage series set up.. bad ass



559karlo said:


> Get any coils in yet?


yes we got 4 1/2 ton 4 ton & 2 3/4 pre cuts in stock.. we will have the rest of the coils in on the 8th of june


----------



## china rider

Any pictured of the vintage set ups, and what's the price. Just pumps. Thanks


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

china rider said:


> Any pictured of the vintage set ups, and what's the price. Just pumps. Thanks


check out the topic in the hydraulic forums & the hydralis & air.. & jus for the pump 795$


----------



## MUFASA

:wave:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

MUFASA said:


> :wave:


:h5:


----------



## 898949

How much for 4 3/4 ton coils?


----------



## Paul K

got any pics up of the vintage series ?


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Ttt need price on the silver coils


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

~87Limited~ said:


> How much for 4 3/4 ton coils?


165$ a pr..



Paul K said:


> got any pics up of the vintage series ?


yea check out the topic on the hyd. forums vintage series 



Hannibal Lector said:


> Ttt need price on the silver coils


pm sent


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Thanks bro got it.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Jus installed yesterday. Had to upgrade the homie with the best stuff on earth LOL making one rider happier at a time. No ****


----------



## curbserver78

pm sent


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Hannibal Lector said:


> Jus installed yesterday. Had to upgrade the homie with the best stuff on earth LOL making one rider happier at a time. No ****


you put snapple in the trunk..lol.. j/k looks good homie.. keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

curbserver78 said:


> pm sent


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Jus doing my best fam.


----------



## chilango1964




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

These Canadians don't play around


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

What's up fam


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:h5:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Got a little free time and got the cutty back on the rack...And didnt fall off...LOL
Gonna get this bisch ready .....


----------



## Hannibal Lector

There's mark again. Standing around. Lol.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Ohhhhh here we go again


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Lol mark called me today and said I had jokes. Lol.


----------



## LunaticMark

No... I texted you, funny man!!! Hahahaha!! Jackass...


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:drama:


----------



## DIPN714

LOOKS LIKE TRIPPLE DITGS


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

DIPN714 said:


> LOOKS LIKE TRIPPLE DITGS


Big AL AKA red Dragon slayer....

do with one that most people cant do with 2...

Piston pump for a homie...Adel-II all plumbed and hardlined


----------



## bgcutty8463

Looks great


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

~RO DANNY~ said:


> here are a few pics of some BMH shit! enjoy  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








:shocked:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Chippers lol.


----------



## DIPN714

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Big AL AKA red Dragon slayer....
> 
> do with one that most people cant do with 2...
> 
> Piston pump for a homie...Adel-II all plumbed and hardlined


GOOD STUFF LOOKS ALMOST LIKE MY SET UP;;;BLACK MAGIC IN DA HOUSE;;U NO WHAT I RUN FOOL...I SLAY WHAT EVER WILL PAY A BILL;;;;;; I RUN WHAT GETS ME TOO DA BUMPER;;BLACKMAGIC TRICKED GEARS ,...BLACK MAGIC PISTONS PUMPS AND BLACK MAGIC SUPER FAT 6 INCH STROKES;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Looks good bro


----------



## flaked85

YOOOOOOOOOO!RON YOU GUYS TEST THEM SILVER SPRINGS YET?


----------



## Hannibal Lector

I'm gonna test it as soon I get them. Should be Monday.


----------



## LunaticMark

Hannibal Lector said:


> I'm gonna test it as soon I get them. Should be Monday.


Get what?? Were you supposed to be having something sent out to you, brrraaahhhh??? LOL!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Ohhh it's like that now lol.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:drama:


----------



## DIPN714

BLACK MAGIC PISTONS;;AND SUPPER FAT 6INCH STROKES;;DO DA MATH;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;MAJISTIC PINIC;2013 JUNE23


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

lets see thos _*BMH*_ set ups in action


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup fam.


----------



## flaked85

:h5:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Thanks fam I got my goodies today


----------



## DIPN714

Hannibal Lector said:


> Thanks fam I got my goodies today


WAITING ON MINES;;;;;;;;


----------



## Pjay




----------



## flaked85

Pjay said:


>


NICE :h5:


----------



## 86 Limited

thats beautiful. where did u relocate the mounts for the trailing arms and how long are the arms? do the wheels sit flush in the wheelwell or do they sit back closer to the quarterpanel?


----------



## Eddie-Money

*WHAT'S POPPING RON HOW ALL IN THE DESERT.:wave:*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## Pjay

86 Limited said:


> thats beautiful. where did u relocate the mounts for the trailing arms and how long are the arms? do the wheels sit flush in the wheelwell or do they sit back closer to the quarterpanel?


Uppers are in stock lower location and lowers are about 12" longer and wheels are nearly touching quarter panel in back


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:shocked:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

:wave:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:h5:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Eddie-Money said:


> *WHAT'S POPPING RON HOW ALL IN THE DESERT.:wave:*


Trying to stay kool and keep these sleves stocked with goodies...we even had to make a cali trip to beat the heat...lol


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Need parts, we have 'em.... Just a little LOL... Hit us up, we are fully stocked...Keeping lowriders hooked like junkies around here


----------



## Dylante63

Any word on gears in there getting rebuilt?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

we had a machine down and finally got it goig friday... I will do doing them all here real soon...


----------



## flaked85

REPPIN LIKE I DO!!!!


----------



## LunaticMark

Looks good Dana!!!


----------



## DIPN714

:wave:BLACK MAGIC EQUIMENT
FAT BOY 6 INCH CYCLINDERS,IN FRONT;;PISTONS IN BACK;;TRICKED OUT GEARS;;


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*Big AL said it*_


----------



## flaked85

LunaticMark said:


> Looks good Dana!!!


thanx homie


----------



## DIPN714

:drama:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

WHEELS WENT BACK 2 INCHES;;;;WORKING;;


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

DIPN714 said:


> WHEELS WENT BACK 2 INCHES;;;;WORKING;;


:sprint:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup fam. Still feeling under the weather but I will be back up soon.


----------



## 1SEXY80

_*CARNALES UNIDOS "2013" Super Show






*_​


----------



## Pjay

:thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Need parts, we have 'em.... Just a little LOL... Hit us up, we are fully stocked...Keeping lowriders hooked like junkies around here


:thumbsup:


----------



## KingsWood

Gotz dem blocks stacked!


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## MUFASA

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> we had a machine down and finally got it goig friday... I will do doing them all here real soon...


:wave: GOOD LOOKN OUT ON THEM NOIDS


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## 1sikMC

Single pump BMH


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:sprint:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Oh Shayne looks good chip.


----------



## redline

got the slip perm good looking.:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

redline said:


> got the slip perm good looking.:wave::thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay

1sikMC said:


> Single pump BMH


:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

BLACK MAGIC'PISTON'PUMPS;;SUPER FAT STROKES IN DA FRONT 6 INCH;;RONS FAMOS TRICKED OUT MARZ #11 
GEARS

BIG AL SAID IT;;


----------



## Hannibal Lector

looks good brotha


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

KingsWood said:


> Gotz dem blocks stacked!


Running low...Re-upping on a new order now...Things be selling like crack in the ghetto



DIPN714 said:


>


That was the loudest tire EXPLOSION i ever heard...



MUFASA said:


> :wave: GOOD LOOKN OUT ON THEM NOIDS


No problem SIR....Thanks for that win...Congrats G



1sikMC said:


> Single pump BMH


The Majestic Portland homies looking good...Doing the Daym thing



DIPN714 said:


> BLACK MAGIC'PISTON'PUMPS;;SUPER FAT STROKES IN DA FRONT 6 INCH;;RONS FAMOS TRICKED OUT MARZ #11
> GEARS
> 
> BIG AL SAID IT;;


Looking good too....Big Al .....Ron said it


----------



## Dylante63

I got my gears thanks, will get them in the car soon.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Ttt


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## 559karlo

Ttt


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

All I have to say is WOW... I know we are the premier shop in Vegas for custom suspensions and hydraulics..So why would someone take their car to a shop and have this done multiple times before saying enough.....DAMMMM

This is a bridge, nice hole job...Better yet they was too lazy to remove the old upper control arm










Here is how you dont make a long arm kit..LOL









Caddy lower on a lincoln...Forgot to weld some...This is what make lowriding look bad...As normal we bring dreams to life...


















This is fresh...WTF









Scrap metal work at its finest....I had to fix the center section of the frame which was broke in half... Did a single sided ,and tied in the partials... 









Also had some custom caddy uppers ...SWEET welds..


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Here are some progress pics...New uppers , with our lincoln spoon kit.... stock lincoln lowers reinforced and capped ,some new 4.5 ton coils...
This is how work is supposed to look










I will post correction pics as we go...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Doing 40 set of adjustable for a customer.... Looks like I will be TIG welding for a few hours today..


----------



## Don Pedro

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> All I have to say is WOW... I know we are the premier shop in Vegas for custom suspensions and hydraulics..So why would someone take their car to a shop and have this done multiple times before saying enough.....DAMMMM
> 
> This is a bridge, nice hole job...Better yet they was too lazy to remove the old upper control arm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is how you dont make a long arm kit..LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caddy lower on a lincoln...Forgot to weld some...This is what make lowriding look bad...As normal we bring dreams to life...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is fresh...WTF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrap metal work at its finest....I had to fix the center section of the frame which was broke in half... Did a single sided ,and tied in the partials...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also had some custom caddy uppers ...SWEET welds..



_W.T.F....:barf:_


----------



## Don Pedro

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Here are some progress pics...New uppers , with our lincoln spoon kit.... stock lincoln lowers reinforced and capped ,some new 4.5 ton coils...
> This is how work is supposed to look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post correction pics as we go...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

What shop did the crap work.


----------



## TROUBLESOME

Hannibal Lector said:


> What shop did the crap work.


NO SNITCHES HERE BUDDY...THIS IS BMH NOT STREET FAME...LOL...IT WAS A LOCAL VEGAS SHOP SO YOU DO THE MATH SIR!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Fo show brotha. I got you brah.


----------



## Pjay

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Here are some progress pics...New uppers , with our lincoln spoon kit.... stock lincoln lowers reinforced and capped ,some new 4.5 ton coils...
> This is how work is supposed to look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post correction pics as we go...


 And Mark on the phone as usual


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Pjay said:


> And Mark on the phone as usual


No sir he is not on the phone....His ear just finally grow around it and his hand....Permanently disabled his left hand...and hes collecting SSI becuase of it


----------



## MUFASA

TROUBLESOME said:


> NO SNITCHES HERE BUDDY...THIS IS BMH NOT STREET FAME...LOL...IT WAS A LOCAL VEGAS SHOP SO YOU DO THE MATH SIR!!!


:wow: !!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> No sir he is not on the phone....His ear just finally grow around it and his hand....Permanently disabled his left hand...and hes collecting SSI becuase of it


I was gonna say something but I didn't want hom going bananas lol. Wassup Chris Howz that cutty doing


----------



## KingsWood

Any more pics of the lac to the left? That mutha looks cleeaan!


----------



## MUFASA

Hannibal Lector said:


> I was gonna say something but I didn't want hom going bananas lol. Wassup Chris Howz that cutty doing


:wave: cutty doin what its always been doin.......making people not like me


----------



## Don Pedro

TROUBLESOME said:


> NO SNITCHES HERE BUDDY...THIS IS BMH NOT STREET FAME...LOL...IT WAS A LOCAL VEGAS SHOP SO YOU DO THE MATH SIR!!!



:roflmao:


----------



## 86 Limited

mufasa wheres that video u posted a while back of you taking out ur batteries to show theres no weight then hopping it right in ur driveway? Im thinking about going the 6-8 battery route but with a regular pump. i think its funner to get more inches using less shit lol.


----------



## Streetplaya83

How much for A slipyolk installed in a malibu wagon?


----------



## MUFASA

86 Limited said:


> mufasa wheres that video u posted a while back of you taking out ur batteries to show theres no weight then hopping it right in ur driveway? Im thinking about going the 6-8 battery route but with a regular pump. i think its funner to get more inches using less shit lol.


I lostbit when they closed my acct. BUT, i did a new one with YASTUVO, but he been lagging on releasing it. He came to my house and went through the whole car, frame, speaker box, battery rack, bumper kit, etc.....then we hopped it and bumper checked. In the end , i was like what u think dogg ? He said honsetly ? I said yeah, he said man, i thought your shit had weight in it...LMFAO!!


----------



## 86 Limited

Lol that clip on YouTube?


----------



## alex75

TROUBLESOME said:


> NO SNITCHES HERE BUDDY...THIS IS BMH NOT STREET FAME...LOL...!!!


:roflmao:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

MUFASA said:


> :wave: cutty doin what its always been doin.......making people not like me


Oh same shit different day. Lol. Keep it up bro.


----------



## redline




----------



## flaked85

redline said:


> View attachment 683436


gettin up ali


----------



## Hannibal Lector

What up Ali u chipper lol


----------



## 898949

Hannibal Lector said:


> What up Ali u chipper lol[/QUOTE
> 
> Add me to the list soon lol How you feelin bro?


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Whicj list bro. U gotta send a request again. I think.


----------



## redline

flaked85 said:


> gettin up ali


sup danna??im trying homie lil bit more practice..


----------



## redline

Hannibal Lector said:


> What up Ali u chipper lol


whats good with u?


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Nothing much jus getting better from my illness but Im getting better. Good to see ur ride is still doing its thing.pm me ur number. I lost it.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Price on a simple slow down


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Hannibal Lector said:


> Price on a simple slow down


pm sent


----------



## DIPN714

BMH EQUITMENT


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Looks good AL. What it hit?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

not bumper...LOL just playin Al....We all chip out sometimes....Atleast u got paid


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

sharing tha BMH luv ... :thumbsup:




























Cathy Cifredo outta Pennsylvania BMH equipped !!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Looks good. Brotha. Keep up the good work.


----------



## low4ever

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> sharing tha BMH luv ... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cathy Cifredo outta Pennsylvania BMH equipped !!!


What homie who is the artist that did your airbrush? Was it done on the east coast?


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

low4ever said:


> What homie who is the artist that did your airbrush? Was it done on the east coast?


Not my car brutha' but here's the artist https://www.facebook.com/jason.perez.566148?fref=ts

& some more of his work that I know of.


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Hannibal Lector said:


> Looks good. Brotha. Keep up the good work.


Thanks homie ... Hope your feel'n better !!!


----------



## DIPN714

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> not bumper...LOL just playin Al....We all chip out sometimes....Atleast u got paid


DID HIT BUMPER THEN;;HAHA


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

http://s243.photobucket.com/user/Bl.../VID_20130827_174251_045_zpsaa709907.mp4.html Video of testing the cutty


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:sprint:


----------



## low4ever

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> Not my car brutha' but here's the artist https://www.facebook.com/jason.perez.566148?fref=ts
> 
> & some more of his work that I know of.


Nice, Thanks bro.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Do u know how far Ron has gone with the custom block, gear n dump Lmk brotha.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Hannibal Lector said:


> Do u know how far Ron has gone with the custom block, gear n dump Lmk brotha.


ill see wut ups bruda


----------



## DIPN714

little chippere here


----------



## Hannibal Lector

THE REAL BIG M said:


> ill see wut ups bruda


Thanks big dawg. Btw nice 4door u got. ;-)


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Hannibal Lector said:


> Thanks big dawg. Btw nice 4door u got. ;-)


:shocked:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

THE REAL BIG M said:


> :shocked:


Lol I'm messing with u brotha.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*super show jus around the corner.:run:. make sure to get your orders in.:inout:. we get really bizy this time of year.:chuck:. hope to see you all out here for the super show.:biggrin:. come see us at shop or stop by the both at the show.:cheesy:. you can pre pay to pic up your parts at shop or show.. have a safe trip.:cheesy:. see you soon.:h5:.

1-866-magic-33 BMH*


----------



## Big Roach Hydros

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Ttt


----------



## Pjay

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> not bumper...LOL just playin Al....We all chip out sometimes....Atleast u got paid
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Looks like its almost ready :thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> No sir he is not on the phone....His ear just finally grow around it and his hand....Permanently disabled his left hand...and hes collecting SSI becuase of it


:roflmao:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Thanks for hooking it up. Quick respnse n delivery.


----------



## 898949

whats the full length size of a bmh 3/4 piston pump? an how much longer is it from the block to the backing plate compared to a regular street pump? just trying to get measurements for my rack setup...


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

~87Limited~ said:


> whats the full length size of a bmh 3/4 piston pump? an how much longer is it from the block to the backing plate compared to a regular street pump? just trying to get measurements for my rack setup...


our piston tank is 10 1/2... with the back'n plate its 11 1/2..


----------



## 898949

THE REAL BIG M said:


> our piston tank is 10 1/2... with the back'n plate its 11 1/2..


an whats the full length from end of motor to end of backing plate using a 3/4 block?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

~87Limited~ said:


> an whats the full length from end of motor to end of backing plate using a 3/4 block?


20 1/2''


----------



## DIPN714

:dunno:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*super show jus around the corner.:run:. make sure to get your orders in.:inout:. we get really bizy this time of year.:chuck:. hope to see you all out here for the super show.:biggrin:. come see us at shop or stop by the both at the show.:cheesy:. you can pre pay to pic up your parts at shop or show.. have a safe trip.:cheesy:. see you soon.:h5:.

1-866-magic-33 BMH*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## KingsWood

Here is a little chippin. 3/4 block #11 non piston this was on 84v. Snapped my uuper arm shaft on 96. I want to bump it to 120 as soon as i replace the shaft.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Replace n chain the front bro. Looking good


----------



## KingsWood

Thanks man, i nd to chain front an rear still. Also thinking new fourlink this winter. I cant get a good pinion angle with uppers dropped and adjustables. Ive been wanting to stay single pump in street class. But id rather my rear lift and lay the correct way. Maybe ill cut out drop mounts instead and just chain it at 10"


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

KingsWood said:


> Here is a little chippin. 3/4 block #11 non piston this was on 84v. Snapped my uuper arm shaft on 96. I want to bump it to 120 as soon as i replace the shaft.
> 
> View attachment 762929


:thumbsup:


----------



## sur805black

Hey big m how much are complete piston pumps going for right now ....


----------



## Don Pedro

​


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*MAJESTICS LAS VEGAS CAR CLUB.. AFTER SUPER SHOW HOP/PICNIC 

that time of year again..the majestics c/c las vegas is proud to bring you the after hop/picnic.. so bring out the family & check out all the hop action.. it will be at the plaza hotel casino downtown.. 1 south main st.. monday october 14th 2 till midnight.. 5$ admission to get in. includes 1 free raffle ticket. raffling off a 2 pump set up.. so come out & have a good time like always.. security will be inforced.. so leave all the drama at home..
all car clubs & solo rider welcomed*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:naughty:


----------



## DIPN714

can i come
new and improved;;getting ready for vegas;;wheels still going back;;;;;watch out fools;;


----------



## himbone

we will be out there on Friday afternoon. you guys have room at the shop for the 64 until Monday?


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Oh what himbone havent seen u in abit


----------



## himbone

yup finally coming out of retirement


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

himbone said:


> we will be out there on Friday afternoon. you guys have room at the shop for the 64 until Monday?


ill see what ups



himbone said:


> yup finally coming out of retirement


guess we gona do it again.. that was one of the best hops in my life.:h5:. you got the video.:x:.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Thanks fam for the quick response


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Hannibal Lector said:


> Thanks fam for the quick response


:inout:


----------



## DIPN714

:run:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*just a couple days to go :run:.. pre pay for your orders to pic up before the show at the shop.. or at the show..

black magic hydraulics 1-866-magic-33..*


----------



## Big Rob M

BMH equipped (Miranda's Customs)


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

lets see thos bmh set ups in action


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ

2:02 3 WHEELING DOWNTOWN....BM HYDROZ....https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=593991630619967&set=vb.100000274070712&type=3


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:thumbsup:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

*BMH.. Throw- Back Thursday!







*


----------



## Pjay

:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ugh:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Ttt wassup fam


----------



## Pjay




----------



## Pjay




----------



## Pjay

*BMH Equipped *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO

What's the price for an Adel candle?


----------



## Hannibal Lector

I believe 100 or 110 and they are rebuild able.


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO

Hannibal Lector said:


> I believe 100 or 110 and they are rebuild able.


The candle's rebuildable or the dump itself?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

D-D-DJ GORDO said:


> What's the price for an Adel candle?


120$ raw.. 150$ chrome..



D-D-DJ GORDO said:


> The candle's rebuildable or the dump itself?


the candel is re-windable.. we are the only one in the industry to offer a 1year warrenty on the adel ll candles.. all are super duty as well as our dumps.. the dump body has a life time warrenty as long as the lock wires are not cut..


----------



## cp_1961impala

can you guys still do a pressure gauge on a slow down valve?

-Chris


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup fam


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

cp_1961impala said:


> can you guys still do a pressure gauge on a slow down valve?
> 
> -Chris


yes we can..



Hannibal Lector said:


> Wassup fam


:h5: sup lil chip


----------



## Pjay

:wave: :h5:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Pjay said:


> :wave: :h5:


:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:boink: :naughty:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

]:wave:
*****
:h5:
**********
:h5: :h5:
***************
:h5::h5::h5:
********************
:h5::h5::h5::h5:

_*
we will be closed dec. 25th-29th 
open on the 30th-31st
& closed again from the 1st-5th..

merry x-mas to all & have a happy & safe new year.. black magic hydraulics*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## DJ Englewood

are these prices the same??
L.A square (Adel look) $175.00​L.A square chrome and polished $225.00​Adel-II (regular) $315.00?​


----------



## KC Rider

Just got some goodies in the mail Thanks again for hooking me up with a bad ass 2 pump kit I will post pics as the install goes down:thumbsup:


----------



## DJ Englewood

:dunno:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Give them a few days fellas. They will be back from their lil Vacation from holidays.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

DJ Englewood said:


> are these prices the same??
> L.A square (Adel look) $175.00​
> L.A square chrome and polished $225.00​
> Adel-II (regular) $315.00?​


we do not sale the la dump.. thats junk.. we got the LV image dumps we build em here in house.. & we offer our own line of square dumps the adel ll all super duty lifetime warrenty



KC Rider said:


> Just got some goodies in the mail Thanks again for hooking me up with a bad ass 2 pump kit I will post pics as the install goes down:thumbsup:


thanks homie..:biggrin:



DJ Englewood said:


> :dunno:


jus got back in from vacation.. hit us up 


Hannibal Lector said:


> Give them a few days fellas. They will be back from their lil Vacation from holidays.


:h5:


----------



## fcerda956

Im looking for a gear for a hopper how much shipped to 78596


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

fcerda956 said:


> Im looking for a gear for a hopper how much shipped to 78596


single or dbl pump.:dunno:. single marz#11 or dbl marz#9.. 225$ tricked & ported.. if you want stock marz gear 190$ plus ship'n 25$


----------



## fcerda956

Oh cool thanx homie


----------



## fcerda956

How do I order the tricked out gear homie


----------



## fcerda956

Mine is a single pump


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

fcerda956 said:


> Oh cool thanx homie





fcerda956 said:


> How do I order the tricked out gear homie





fcerda956 said:


> Mine is a single pump


jus hit us up at 1-866-magic-33.:thumbsup:. M


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ

OK..BM..WHAT WOULD I NEED SO MY FRONT PUMP SHOOTS STRAIGHT TO CYLINDERS AND THEN TO THE RETURN DUMP..RIGHT NOW MY FRONT SHOOTS THREW THE DUMP..I HEAR THATS NO GOOD.CAUSE U COULD MESS UP YUR DUMP SEALS.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

90 degree out the block thru a check valve to a yblock then returns from top of yblock thru dump back into the tank


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO

Here's how I did this one


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO

Hannibal Lector said:


> 90 degree out the block thru a check valve to a yblock then returns from top of yblock thru dump back into the tank


That's one mighty fine lookin' pump you got there


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ

D-D-DJ GORDO said:


> Here's how I did this one


:thumbsup: THANX BRO


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ

Hannibal Lector said:


> 90 degree out the block thru a check valve to a yblock then returns from top of yblock thru dump back into the tank


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

D-D-DJ GORDO said:


> That's one mighty fine lookin' pump you got there


Thank you bro. I only do the best with the best product.


----------



## 898949

Hannibal Lector said:


> 90 degree out the block thru a check valve to a yblock then returns from top of yblock thru dump back into the tank


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup vince


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

Hannibal Lector said:


> 90 degree out the block thru a check valve to a yblock then returns from top of yblock thru dump back into the tank


Ur the king of elbow LOL
sup JR?


----------



## Hannibal Lector

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> Ur the king of elbow LOL
> sup JR?


Sup Pak. It's been awhile since we been in here. Too much fb lol.


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

C'mon dogg...But true, people deserted forums for fb:facepalm:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

lets see thos BMH setup's in action


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Lmk on that setup when u can start sending stuffs.


----------



## Don Pedro

Black Magic proving why they are the leaders in the hop game!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:sprint:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Truck is a simple single pump.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## az4life09

Soon to be black Magic equipped


----------



## Pjay

Don Pedro said:


> View attachment 1081841
> 
> 
> Black Magic proving why they are the leaders in the hop game!


:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*we jus got back into town from the kentucy.. had some car trouble along the way back.. oj been hold'n it down for us while we was gone.. but he was the only 1 here.. so please allow for some extra time on your orders.. & for thos that could not get thru please give us a call back.. thanks for your understanding.. BMH*


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:sprint:


----------



## monte187ls

what size springs do u guys run on ur single pump mini trucks?looking for sum good inches ...


----------



## Hannibal Lector

I wanna say the white coils.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:run:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

lets see thos BMH set ups in action


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:boink:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:naughty:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## 77cutty SURPREME brougham

Just waiting on Jerry he said Monday so Monday ill post pics of my 96


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Ttt


----------



## MR.MEMO

I put this together for a friend.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Clean bro.


----------



## MR.MEMO

Hannibal Lector said:


> Clean bro.


Thanks man it was a fun little build I like virgin cars that someone hasn't butchered yet nice and neat.


----------



## rudeboi3

MR.MEMO said:


> I put this together for a friend.
> View attachment 1209666



clean n simple. nice!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

MR.MEMO said:


> I put this together for a friend.
> View attachment 1209666


:h5:


----------



## DirtySanchez

black magic in this 64 i did


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Clean simple setup bro


----------



## bout 73

DirtySanchez said:


> black magic in this 64 i did
> https://scontent-1.2914.fna.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/t1.0-9/1939941_443779625768910_1872333789_n.jpMG][/QUOTE]
> Hella nice ese


----------



## DirtySanchez

thanks... simple cruiser setup for now, next year its getting the wrapped frame put in, tacoma rear & a single piston to the nose


----------



## moorevisual

Lay-N-Play on my Landau


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

*ATTENTION TO ALL BLACK MAGIC CUSTOMERS!!!

**THE REAL BIG M IS NO LONGER AN EMPLOYEE OF BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS!! ANY AND ALL DEALS OR PENDING DEALS YOU HAVE BEEN SPEAKING WITH BIG M ON LIL EITHER PUBLICALLY OR THREW A PM PLEASE FORWARD TO MY PM BOX OR TO THE EMAIL WHICH IS [email protected]. WE APOLOGIZE FOR ANY DELAYS IN RESPONSE AND HOPEFULLY THIS HELPS TO EXPLAIN THE PROBLEM. WE DO HAVE A NEW GUY THAT WILL BE HANDLING ALL THE LIL BLACK MAGIC RELATED SALES AND INQUIRES BUT WE ARE HAVING ISSUES SETTING UP HIS PROFILE SO FOR THE TIME BEING HE WILL BE MONITORING UNDER MY NAME. THIS THE RON EGGERS, OWNER SO I SINCERELY APOLOGIZE FOR ANY PROBLEMS THAT HAVE OCCURRED BECAUSE OF THIS TRANSITION AND WE WILL DO OUR BEST AS A COMPANY TO FIX ALL ISSUES IN A TIMELY MANNER! THANKS FOR YOUR CONTINUED SUPPORT OF OUR COMPANY AND PRODUCT LINE!!!!*​


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO

9 batteries in the trunk 8 to the front, single pump no piston no weight.


----------



## flaked85

TTT!:run:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

:h5:


----------



## Pjay

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> *ATTENTION TO ALL BLACK MAGIC CUSTOMERS!!!
> 
> **THE REAL BIG M IS NO LONGER AN EMPLOYEE OF BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS!! ANY AND ALL DEALS OR PENDING DEALS YOU HAVE BEEN SPEAKING WITH BIG M ON LIL EITHER PUBLICALLY OR THREW A PM PLEASE FORWARD TO MY PM BOX OR TO THE EMAIL WHICH IS [email protected]. WE APOLOGIZE FOR ANY DELAYS IN RESPONSE AND HOPEFULLY THIS HELPS TO EXPLAIN THE PROBLEM. WE DO HAVE A NEW GUY THAT WILL BE HANDLING ALL THE LIL BLACK MAGIC RELATED SALES AND INQUIRES BUT WE ARE HAVING ISSUES SETTING UP HIS PROFILE SO FOR THE TIME BEING HE WILL BE MONITORING UNDER MY NAME. THIS THE RON EGGERS, OWNER SO I SINCERELY APOLOGIZE FOR ANY PROBLEMS THAT HAVE OCCURRED BECAUSE OF THIS TRANSITION AND WE WILL DO OUR BEST AS A COMPANY TO FIX ALL ISSUES IN A TIMELY MANNER! THANKS FOR YOUR CONTINUED SUPPORT OF OUR COMPANY AND PRODUCT LINE!!!!*​


:wave:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

:h5:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

IF YOU NEED ANY PARTS HIT US UP....1-866-MAGIC33


----------



## Don Pedro

​


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Just getting some free time, to post things we have been working on here at BMH... Making the competitions head spill...













Re do install. adding four Mini Monsters and 
Hydra dyne slow downs. 




















Fully Molded Big Body caddy frame for Goodtimes New Mex


























Piston Tanks, Trailing Arms, Wishbones, Made in house, TIG welded. 
Make sure you ask for Black Magic Exclusive parts, Made by Low rider for Low riders..
Buy from an Industry leader , not who copied them.. Stocking and building more parts then any other 
supplier and carrying only the finest products.


----------



## flaked85

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Just getting some free time, to post things we have been working on here at BMH... Making the competitions head spill...
> View attachment 1301978
> View attachment 1301994
> 
> Re do install. adding four Mini Monsters and
> Hydra dyne slow downs.
> 
> View attachment 1302002
> View attachment 1302010
> View attachment 1302018
> 
> Fully Molded Big Body caddy frame for Goodtimes New Mex
> 
> View attachment 1302026
> View attachment 1302034
> View attachment 1302042
> View attachment 1302050
> 
> Piston Tanks, Trailing Arms, Wishbones, Made in house, TIG welded.
> Make sure you ask for Black Magic Exclusive parts, Made by Low rider for Low riders..
> Buy from an Industry leader , not who copied them.. Stocking and building more parts then any other
> supplier and carrying only the finest products.


:h5::run:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Dammmmm. We at it tough again...The crew is killin' it... I am proud of these dudes busting ass...we've done more work in 2 months then we did in 6 before..Young Blood, and they Hungry...

heres a little peep, of this weeks projects
Finally caught up I can work on my Homie's truck, Removed old stock AAM Axles. Replacing with Disc Break Duece and a half Rockwell's...Custom made Disc brakes from ford F-700 rotors and caliper off F-650. whole lot of machining .


Full tube under cage, and 6 link front suspension and quad link for the rear.
We don't just build low riders...We do all custom suspension fab..



Here is the frame for O.J's new 61 hopper...The big Homie!!!!!
fully boxed off 3/8 rear, relocated mounts. single tube driveline, and molded square..this one bad bitch





Doing a new load of (7pr)2x3, heavy wall impala trailing arms with sunken in power balls. 

Next to mill, and cut out for Power ball...Everyone the exact same ....over and over


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO

Street car


----------



## Hannibal Lector

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Dammmmm. We at it tough again...The crew is killin' it... I am proud of these dudes busting ass...we've done more work in 2 months then we did in 6 before..Young Blood, and they Hungry...
> 
> heres a little peep, of this weeks projects
> Finally caught up I can work on my Homie's truck, Removed old stock AAM Axles. Replacing with Disc Break Duece and a half Rockwell's...Custom made Disc brakes from ford F-700 rotors and caliper off F-650. whole lot of machining .
> 
> 
> Full tube under cage, and 6 link front suspension and quad link for the rear.
> We don't just build low riders...We do all custom suspension fab..
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the frame for O.J's new 61 hopper...The big Homie!!!!!
> fully boxed off 3/8 rear, relocated mounts. single tube driveline, and molded square..this one bad bitch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing a new load of (7pr)2x3, heavy wall impala trailing arms with sunken in power balls.
> 
> Next to mill, and cut out for Power ball...Everyone the exact same ....over and over


We don't jus do clean ass work and we DON'T take months for suspension and chrome but we also do and offer 4x4 work too. Yo Gordo lincoln looks good homie


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE

BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS #1
IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CALL 702-222-2112
OR 1-866-MAGIC-33


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/297241-bmh-customer-service.html




[h=2]







LV image series , and Mini monsters by" Black Magic"[/h] _







offered in standard duty and Super duty_ We've added options to our"* Image series*" dump we offer. Now we can swap candles, and also offer super duty hardware to match our ADEL-II line of spool dumps with the correct lockwire for looks. 




From Left to right "*Standard*" _L.V image_( polished) $225.00 ",*Super duty"* option with lock-wire $20.00 upgrade, "*Monster*'' style candle upgrade $15.00 and last is the* "Mini Monster*" (polished ) $165.00.

This comparison pic shows both in a side by side look. We can do mounting hardware in either SHCS (allen head) or Fillister (flat head) customers choice. This make for a super clean Set-up, with out having to buy all true spool style dumps, which will save $$$... Also with the reliability of a delta , you will not have bleed off as a true spool will seep down with time.


Left dump is the *LV image series* ,and right is our exclusive *ADEL-II* ,which is only offered in a super duty version..We've been asked why we don't offer both as for the L.V image has 10-32 or 1/4-28 options.. our anwser!!! Why build such a superior dump that could fail with the standard hardware...When we build the ADEL-II, it doesn't cost, but a few more dollars on the larger scale ,for such added insurance ..

We Also offer all our aluminum parts with an option of anodized colors for an additional amount. All our anodized parts are highly polished before chemically treating is applied




For any inquiries or questions call us @ *(702) 222-2112* or Toll free *(866) Magic-33*​


----------



## Don Pedro

:nicoderm:


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE

Don Pedro said:


> :nicoderm:


:wave:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

*$650.00* and In stock and ready to ship...6 left on deck


----------



## Don Pedro

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> *$650.00* and In stock and ready to ship...6 left on deck




:nicoderm:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Don Pedro said:


> :nicoderm:


I see you peeking


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Looks like the truck is coming out?


----------



## flaked85

:wave:


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE

!!!It's that time again!!! Majestics After Show-N-Hop
We are also doing Pre Registration this year...Mainly for the hoppers
We will post up classes here soon. $300 per class & all entry money will be put forth to increase the purse amount...


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96

Always nice work


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE

GREY GOOSE 96 said:


> Always nice work


WELL THANK YOU MR GREY GOOSE...


----------



## Granada

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SxpCG6RkTlY single bmh piston


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Looks good


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE

TTT


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE

TTT


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO

How much for a Super Duty Adex (non-chrome/polished) an 32" Fat Sticks Cylinders.


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE

D-D-DJ GORDO said:


> How much for a Super Duty Adex (non-chrome/polished) an 32" Fat Sticks Cylinders.


WE ONLY CARRY THE SUPER DUTY ADEL II AND THE 32" FAT STICKS WOULD HAVE TO MADE TO ORDER... CALL THE SHOP 18666244233


----------



## hittin back bumper

3/4" port 8" cylinders with donuts and cups to fit, price?


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE




----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE




----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE




----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Ttt


----------



## MUFASA

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


>



:h5:


----------



## Haters come get some

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


>


Don't be a pussy say who u talking about


----------



## Haters come get some

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> [/


----------



## Haters come get some

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


>


More like snot rod lol


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Chipper


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## 86 monte carlos

How much for a complete pump good gearhead and motor with fittings and dumps looking to get some inches but don't want a piston pump


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE

MUFASA said:


> :h5:


 Sup Mufasa...



Haters come get some said:


> Don't be a pussy say who u talking about


 Wise man speak no names...But they know...Member.... u Member



Haters come get some said:


> More like snot rod lol


HOPROD...



86 monte carlos said:


> How much for a complete pump good gearhead and motor with fittings and dumps looking to get some inches but don't want a piston pump


Our Voodoo series, with Marzocchi #9 or #13 all 3/4 check assemble with Y block ,Adel-II square dump, Chrome comp motor and chrome tank, all aluminum is billet
$875


----------



## flaked85

TTThno:


----------



## MUFASA

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> Sup Mufasa...


:wave: Its a great sunny day, the air is clean and fresh, the birds are singing,just got a refund through the mail, got invited to compete in a hop where cars are workn off of pure power.......




































its a shitty day !!!! Whats up with you ? !!!


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE

MUFASA said:


> :wave: Its a great sunny day, the air is clean and fresh, the birds are singing,just got a refund through the mail, got invited to compete in a hop where cars are workn off of pure power.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a shitty day !!!! Whats up with you ? !!!


Angry at the world...lol


----------



## MUFASA

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> Angry at the world...lol


Naw, thats my mad face .....this is angry :angry:

See the difference?




Lol


----------



## Hannibal Lector

How's everyone. Happy holidays bmh n mufasa


----------



## MUFASA

Hannibal Lector said:


> How's everyone. Happy holidays bmh n mufasa


Thx homie....same to u


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

:wave:


----------



## MUFASA

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> :wave:


:h5:


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE

MUFASA said:


> Naw, thats my mad face .....this is angry :angry:
> 
> See the difference?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol


LOL u got me...Tell watcher I was just playin'...we still homies



Hannibal Lector said:


> How's everyone. Happy holidays bmh n mufasa


Jr's a chipper


----------



## MUFASA

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> LOL u got me...Tell watcher I was just playin'...we still homies
> 
> 
> 
> Jr's a chipper


Watcher said o.k, but dont let it happen again hno:


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## BAGGD

Cutlass hop: http://youtu.be/dy8NR3yyV1c

Black magic piston, early attempts at hoping the car this was yesterday.


----------



## ed1983

TTT


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE

The Tax Kit, 2Pump Set up with 4.5t Jammer Coils and Power Balls, With shallow cups $1150 or with Deep cups shown $1165 Till Supplies Last !! - See more at: http://s243.photobucket.com/user/Bl...er1_zpsoqjafemw.jpg.html#sthash.XL2nTItW.dpuf


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> The Tax Kit, 2Pump Set up with 4.5t Jammer Coils and Power Balls, With shallow cups $1150 or with Deep cups shown $1165 Till Supplies Last !! - See more at: http://s243.photobucket.com/user/Bl...er1_zpsoqjafemw.jpg.html#sthash.XL2nTItW.dpuf






:wow:


----------



## flaked85

BMH #1:h5:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

Thank you Ron / OJ great prices great product ! :thumbsup:


----------



## 84lowcutty

. Mmmmm


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE

84lowcutty said:


> View attachment 1619314
> View attachment 1619314
> . Mmmmm


Sportin' it !


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE




----------



## 84lowcutty

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> Sportin' it !


 u know who's car that is.. I have your part I just haven't been back to Vegas..


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE




----------



## Don Pedro

T.T.T


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE




----------



## Don Pedro

TTT


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE




----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS

:thumbsup:uffin::420:


----------



## Booyaa63

where is the grill putting up big numbers? I want to see the setup :roflmao: probably a colossus in it.


----------



## Dylante63

Comp Cylinders in stock?


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE

Dylante63 said:


> Comp Cylinders in stock?


Yes i have some left after the super show, last weekend, whaddya need?


----------



## Dylante63

8" 1/2" port


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE

Dylante63 said:


> 8" 1/2" port


yes, i gott'em $105 plus shipping


----------



## KAKALAK

Are they powder coated or anodized?


BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


>


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE

KAKALAK said:


> Are they powder coated or anodized?


Anodized


----------



## Dickcheese86

Does bmh do a trianglulated 4 link kit for a 67 Impala ? Lmk


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Bmh equipment


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Damn. I bought 4 seal kits at supershow and these mofos are too small. Looks like 3/4" i.d. No way these fit the 8" or 14" triple seal cylinders. Did dude give me the wrong packs? Marked "M" on each bag.


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Damn. I bought 4 seal kits at supershow and these mofos are too small. Looks like 3/4" i.d. No way these fit the 8" or 14" triple seal cylinders. Did dude give me the wrong packs? Marked "M" on each bag.


the "m" is for Medium cylinders, send them back with a note and i will send out the "R" Reg/fat cylinder kits, alot of people working the booth that day, sorry for the screw up


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> the "m" is for Medium cylinders, send them back with a note and i will send out the "R" Reg/fat cylinder kits, alot of people working the booth that day, sorry for the screw up


Sounds great. Yeah it was HOT and hectic that day. Good looking out Black Magic.


----------



## Its jsut ME

how much for some 1/2'' posted 8'' clyinders ?


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE

Its jsut ME said:


> how much for some 1/2'' posted 8'' clyinders ?


comp 8" cylinders $105 or chrome $130 plus shipping


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics




----------



## Don Pedro




----------

